#ubuntu-ko 2011-05-23
<CuBric> 굿모닝
<CuBric> 조용한 아침
<jangnan|mac> 이거 제대로 접속된건가
<jangnan|mac> 된거네
<jangnan|mac> 사파리에서는 왜 엑티브엑스가 안깔리는건가
<CuBric> 아흑
<cartes_> 아흑이요?
<cartes_> 왜요?
<CuBric> 그냥
<CuBric> 헤이 밀~~
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> ㅇㅅㅇ/
<CuBric> 독이 자동으로 안내려가고 있음
<yemharc_> 그놈3를 쓰고 싶은데 natty용 패키지뿐.........
<yemharc_> 독 우클릭 -> 설정 -> 자동숨김 혹은 똑똑한 숨김
<yemharc_> 자동숨김은 마우스가 안가면 무조건 숨고
<CuBric> 똑똑은?
<yemharc_> 똑똑이 숨김은 프로그램같은게 전체창으로 펼쳐지거나 창을 가리는 위치면 숨김
<CuBric> 아하
<CuBric> 심심하당
<yemharc> zzz
<CuBric> 후루룩
<DoA> 안녕하세요!
<cartes_> DoA 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<CuBric> 아악
<cartes_> 안녕하세요
<DoA> 안녕하세요
<cartes_> DoA hello are you there?
<DoA> oh yes;;;;
<cartes_> what are you doink DoA
<cartes_> i am just back from playing SC2
<DoA> umm... just rest;;
<cartes_> i see that thank you
<DoA> why?
<cartes_> i dunno
<DoA> ㅡㅡ;;;;;;
<DoA> 근데 왜 영어로 대화야야 되죠;;;
<DoA> 외국 키보드임요???
<DoA> 아 이동해야 겠네요 ㅋ 조끔 이따 뵈요 ㅋ
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 혹시 makefile에 대해서 잘 아시는 분 계세요?
<yemharc> 뭐하시게요?
<jincreator> Makefile:434: *** 분리기호 이(가) 빠졌음.  멈춤.
<jincreator> 이번주 토요일 강연 준비요(...)
<jincreator> 그놈 3에서 아직 ppa에 올라오지 않은 부분이 있어 컴파일해야 하는 데 make가 안되네요.
<yemharc> 분리기호가 빠진거면 <   <-이런 녀석 오타라는 소리일텐데
<jincreator> 문제의 434번째 줄입니다.
<jincreator> @GSETTINGS_RULES@
<cartes_> 익스큐즈미?
<jincreator> 이거 하나밖에 없어요.
<cartes_> 아임쏘리?
<cartes_> 헬로?
<jincreator> Cartes_님, 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 앗, 소문자인데...
<cartes_> 안녕하세요
<cartes_> 98년생이시군요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<cartes_> wetdreams'
<jincreator> 저요?
<cartes_> wetdreams님이요
<jincreator> 아, 그런가요? 엠퍼시 irc가 문제가 있어 그 닉은 안뜨네요.
<jincreator> 아무튼 해당 줄 주석처리도 해보고 아예 지워보기도 하고 앞에 탭을 넣어보기도 하는데 다 안되네요.
<yemharc> 그럼 저게 직접적인 문제가 아니라는 소리인데..........
<jincreator> ???
<cartes_> 호잉?
<cartes_> 호호호이잉
<yemharc> jincreator, makefile 직접 짜신거에요?
<jincreator> 참고로 거기서 2줄 위인 432번째 줄은
<jincreator> %.xml:       %.xml.in       $(INTLTOOL_MERGE) ; LC_ALL=C $(INTLTOOL_MERGE) -x -u /tmp $< $@
<jincreator> 그럴리가요, 자동으로 만들어진 거지요.
<jincreator> autogen.sh 돌리면 makefile 만들어지는 구조에요.
<jincreator> http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell-extensions/
<yemharc> 공백이 들어간거 같은데요 그럼
<jincreator> 어디에 들어간 건가요? 일단 해당 줄은 공백이든 탭이든 아무것도 없어요.
<yemharc> 편집기 따라서 그런건데..........
<jincreator> gedit으로 확인했습니다.
<yemharc> jincreator, makefile에서 사용하는 소스리스트 적힌 부분들 봐보세요
<yemharc> 컴마 또는 공백문자는 취급하지 않고 무조건 탭입니다
<cartes_> 렙업해야죠
<yemharc> 음.........OBJF 로 찾아서 *.o 파일들 쪽일거 같은데
<jincreator> ...그렇게 말씀하신 들 makefile에 대해서 하나도 모르는 저로서는 곤란합니다.
<jincreator> 다만 이 소스는 아마 gcc가 필요없을거에요.
<yemharc> 이극;;
<jincreator> 아예 .c인 소스가 없어요.
<yemharc> 흠...
<yemharc> 다른 사람들도 에러 많이 나네
<jincreator> 네, 그렇다고 하더군요.
<CuBric> 으음
<CuBric> 진님
<yemharc> jincreator, 지금 당장은 뭐라 못하겠고, 그냥 저도 그놈3를 설치해 보죠
<CuBric> 에그연결 잘되는군
<jincreator> 학교 인터넷이 확실히 문제가 많군요.
<yemharc> CuBric, 잘 안된다더니 잘 돼요?
<CuBric> 잘되고 있음
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> CuBric, 슬슬 장마철인데 키보드 한번 뜯어서 보드에 손가락 한번 대고 올걸 실수했음
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 어떤 키보드?
<yemharc> 형 넷북 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 노트북?
<yemharc> 번개를 부르는 손구락임 ㅇㅇ
<CuBric> 번개를 몰고 오는 사나이 = 밀
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 아직까지 밀이 넷북이 멀쩡한거 보면
<CuBric> 약발이 다한듯
<yemharc> 번개친다 싶으면 배터리 모드 (........)
<CuBric> ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 그게 먼짓인겨
<yemharc> 기능활용 (두둥~)
<jincreator> 저에게 있어서 배터리는 UPS죠(...)
<CuBric> 후훗
<CuBric> 하푸만 계속나네
<CuBric> 어디서 덜도 말고
<CuBric> 5천만 떨어지면 좋겠넹
<jincreator> "더도 말고"는 없군요.
<CuBric> 아 진님
<CuBric> 밀이 본적 없지요?
<yemharc> 몇번 봤어요
<jincreator> 아뇨, 2번이나 뵈었었는데요.
<CuBric> 아아
<CuBric> 밀이 구엽지 안은가요
<CuBric> ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> -.-;
<yemharc> jincreator, 미안합니다 (__)
<CuBric> 밀아
<CuBric> 정모때 액체질소 한통 사가지고 가서
<CuBric> 확 뚜껑 열어서 쏟으면
<CuBric> 어찌 될까
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 일단 액체질소 담아갈 용기 가격부터 (..........)
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 아마 파는데서 담아줄걸
<CuBric> 용기에
<jincreator> 끙...이번주가 강연인데 그놈 3 설치하는 방법을 모르겠네요...어떻게 설치했더라?
<CuBric> 오 진님 정모에서 강연?
<jincreator> 네. 어쩌다보니 그렇게 되었네요.
<CuBric> 맨뒤에서 뚫어지게 쳐다보겠어요
<CuBric> 헤이 써니~~
<jincreator> 발표의 모든 예시에 큐브릭을 넣겠어요.
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> Hi
<CuBric> 예시라면요?
<jincreator> 서니님, 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 인천 강 도 사건 생각하시면 됩니다.
<Seony> jincreator: Hi
<CuBric> ??
<jincreator> 아, 지난번에 안오셨었군요.
<CuBric> 어 설마
<CuBric> 강연 화면에 누군가가 뜨는?
<jincreator> 그 누구를 큐브릭님으로(...)
<CuBric> 인비지블 모드
<jincreator> 그럼 절 뚫어지게 쳐다보시더라도 전 대미지 0 입니다.
<CuBric> 뒤로 돌아가서
<CuBric> 뚫어지게 보기
<jincreator> 전 맨 앞에 있을 건데요.
<jincreator> 아웃, 요 개구쟁이 그놈 3 PPA 업로더분들...그새 업데이트가 나와서 설치법이 또 달라졌군요.
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 밀아
<CuBric> 담번에는 감자탕 대자 에 도전해볼까
<yemharc> 무리에요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 중자도 배터짐 ㅋ
<CuBric> 버거킹 와퍼 2개 에 도전해볼까?
<Seony> 기계식 키보드 하나 추천해주세요.
<CuBric> 자작
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 아 밀이 울집에서
<CuBric> 기계식 키보드 맛을 보고 갔음
<CuBric> 침흘릴뻔 했다는
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 다행이네요. 훔쳐갈뻔한 게 아니라.. ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 체리청축 으로 만들어진 기계식 키보드
<CuBric> 엎어온 가격은 단돈 5만양
<Seony> 체리청축이 그래도 좀 나은가봐요?
<yemharc> Seony, 막상 가져가도 PS2라 쓸수가 없다죠 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 변환 커넥터 있을걸
<Seony> 음... 아무래도 키패드랑 방향키 있는 걸 사는 게 좀 편하겠쬬?
<CuBric> 없어도 상관없음
<jincreator> 방향키도 없는 키보드가 있나요?
<CuBric> 있음
<Seony> jincreator: 예를 들면 이런거. http://goo.gl/M9yzj
<yemharc> 이맥스나 vim은 방향키가 필요없죠
<yemharc> (정확히는 vi)
<jincreator> 이런 건 바이오스에서 부팅 순서 같은 거 설정하려면 어떻게 하나요?
<Seony> jincreator: 아마 어떤 키 조합으로 쓰게 될 거에요.
<Seony> 예를 들면 놋북의 Fn키처럼요
<jincreator> 아, 그렇군요. 방향키 기능이 아주 없는 건 아니네요.
<jincreator> 그래서 그런지 이제보니 이 키보드 F1~F12도 없네요.
<Seony> 싼걸 사자니 왠지 꺼름칙하고, 비싼 걸 사자니 뭘 사야할지 고민되고...
<jincreator> 가장 비싼 걸 사면 됩니다.
<Seony> 기계식 키보드의 대부분은, "게임용"이라는 타이틀을 달고 나오네요.
<Seony> 어쩌다 키보드가 게임용 주변기기가 됐는지...
<jincreator> 응? 버추얼박스에서 Alt와 마우스 클릭이 동시에 안되나 보네요.
<Seony> 난 정말 순수하게 코딩용으로 쓸려고 하는 건데..
<jincreator> 기계식 키보드가 게임용으로도 많이 쓰이나 보군요.
<Seony> 그런가봐요. 멤브레인으로는 겜 못하나.. ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 휴~ 드디어 버추얼박스에 그놈 3 설치 다했네요.
<CuBric> 겜용 키보드는 따로 없음
<jincreator> 아뇨, 있어요.
<CuBric> 그 무슨무슨 전용 빼고
<Seony> CuBric: 체리 브라운은 어때요?
<CuBric> 체리 브라운 이라
<CuBric> 갈축?
<jincreator> 로지텍에서 위쪽에 스크린 달린 키보드도 있던데요.
<CuBric> 아
<CuBric> 써니야
<CuBric> 꼭 기계식 써야하는거 아니라면
<Seony> CuBric: http://www.amazon.com/XArmor-U9W-wireless-mechanical-keyboard/dp/tech-data/B004S862FW 이게 그나마 키패드도 있고 유/무선이고...
<CuBric> 디노보 어때
<CuBric> 로지텍 디노보
<Seony> 저는 위에 아마존 스샷처럼 딱 기본형으로 생긴 키보드를 좋아하거든요.
<Seony> 인체공학이니 울퉁불퉁이니 그런 거 아주 싫어해요.
<Seony> 민감하거든요.
<CuBric> 체리갈축 쓴거군
<Seony> 갈축은 어때요?
<CuBric> 글쎄
<CuBric> 청축만 써봐서리
<CuBric> 느낌이 다를걸
<Seony> 전 솔직히 애플키보드 아주 좋아해요. 알루미늄으로 된거...
<CuBric> 솔레식 키보드
<Seony> http://www.kbdmania.net/xe/files/attach/images/6138/432/121/wired_1_20070813.jpg
<Seony> 타자수가 좀 되다보니까 키보드에 민감해서... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 3벌식 배우는데 성공했더라면...
<Seony> 아마 분당 2천타는 치지 않았을까 싶어요
<CuBric> 오오
<CuBric> 신의 손인겨
<Seony> 지금도 700타는 나오는 거 같은데요... 전성기 때만큼은 안나오겠지만...
<Seony> 전성기 때, 그러니까 20대 중반 때 최고기록이 896타거든요.
<Seony> 이거 스크린샷까지 찍어놨었는데... 아쉽네요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저때 3벌식을 배워볼려고 무쟈게 노력 많이 했는데, 손에 익은 걸 떼기가 참 어렵더라구요.
<jincreator> 서니님도 대단하시지만 제 친구는 무려 일천타를 넘습니다(...)
<Seony> jincreator: 2벌식으로요?
<jincreator> 네.
<Seony> 와.. 정말 대단하네요.
<Seony> 일반적인 사람이 말하는 속도가 분당 2천타 정도 된다거든요.
<jincreator> 헉! 그러고보니 진짜 빠른 거군요.
<Seony> 그래서 말하는 걸 타이핑으로 받아치는 사람들은 3벌식 아니면 업무가 불가능하죠.
<leehyunin> 세벌식 최종을 쓰고 있는데, 빠르기 보다는 편안함이 참 좋아요. 실제로 저는 빨라지지 않았고요, 하하하
<jincreator> 근데 일천타 넘는 게 아무때나 나오는 건 아니었어요. 키보드도 좀 가리고 그랬죠.
<jincreator> 현인님, 안녕하세요.
<CuBric> 키보드가 궁합이 맞아야 함
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요. 그래서 저도 키보드를 좀 가려요....
<leehyunin> jincreator, 안녕하세요
<Seony> leehyunin: 오.. 세벌식 쓰시는 군요... 채팅 많이 하면 느실 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 현인님은 오늘 수업 다 끝났나요?
<Seony> 제가 타자속도가 늘게된 원인이, 한 번에 4개 채널에서 채팅을 했었기 때문이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> ...가 아니라 휴학이셨죠, 아마?
<jincreator> 한개 채팅도 빨라지면 따라기가 힘든데 4개라...대단합니다.
<jincreator> 따라기가->따라가기가
<CuBric> 어어
<CuBric> 나 지금 아얄씨에 네이트온 에 트위터 까지 동시에 하는중....
<CuBric> 꼬르륵
<leehyunin> jincreator, 정확히 아시세요! 네 두 해 째 휴학중입니다 허헝
<Seony> CuBric: 갈축은 사람에 따라 키감이 천지차이인데, 고속 타이핑에 적합하다네요.
<CuBric> 고속이라
<CuBric> 손가락이 안보이게되는건가
<Seony> 청축이 소음이 심해서 소음을 줄인 거래요.
<Seony> 대신 소음을 줄이면서 키감이 달라졌다네요.
<CuBric> 내가 가지고 있는게 청축
<leehyunin> 리니어 기계식이라는걸 써보고 싶은데 기회가 없어요.
<CuBric> 마제스티 키보드도 좋음
<Ponics> 안녕하세요~! 저는 우ㅂㅌ 를 처음 입문하는 콤맹입니다. 잘 부탁 드립니다.
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ
<CuBric> 포닉님
<CuBric> 정모때 안아드릴게요
<jincreator> 안녕하세요~! 저는 컴ㅍㅌ 를 처음 입문하는 콤맹입니다. 잘 부탁 드립니다.
<jincreator> (...)
<CuBric> 다들 속으로 머얌
<Ponics> ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;
<Ponics> 이분들이 정말! 콤맹일 놀리시면 나중에 지옥불에 통때지 바베큐 드실꺼에요...
<CuBric> 음 맛있당
<Seony> 현인님께서 말씀하신 리니어 기계식이 흑축이라는 건데, 흑축이 고속 타이핑에 적합한 키보드라네요.
<Seony> 압력이 좀 세서 손꾸락이 힘든 대신 응답속도가 아주 빠르다던데... 이제 청축/흑축 두 개로 압축...
<CuBric> 난 청축이 느낌이 좋았음
<Seony> 갈축은 중간이라서 좀 애매하대요. 그러니 갈축은 제외
<CuBric> 청축으로 사버려
<Seony> 그럴까요? 제일 무난하니까? ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 하긴 기계식 키보드 사는 이유가, 그 딸깍 거리는 소리 들으면서 치는 재미로 사는 거니...
<CuBric> cubric.tistory.com
<Seony> 필코 마제스터치라는 키보드는 어때요?
<CuBric> 좋음
<CuBric> 굿잡
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요...
<Seony> 한 150불쯤 하는 거 같은데..
<CuBric> 그정도 가격한다는
<jincreator> 기계식 키보드 달린 노트북 있을까요? ^^;
<CuBric> 없음ㄷㅇ
<CuBric> 둥
<Seony> 그럴려면 노트북이 아주 두꺼워지겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 유무선 겸용이 아니라 좀 아쉽네..
<jincreator> 듀얼 스크린인 노트북도 있는데요, 뭐.
<Seony> 아... 갈축은 유무선 겸용, 청축은 유선...
<Seony> 무쟈게 고민되는데요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 써니야
<Seony> CuBric: 혹시 XArmor라는 키보드 브랜드도 들어보셨어요?
<CuBric> 무선은 감도가 좀 그렇타넹
<yemharc> 아.......... 고민된다
<CuBric> 들어보긴 했는데
<CuBric> 그다지 인지도는....
<yemharc> 그놈3를 쉽게 설치하기 위해 판올림을 할 것인가
<Seony> 음... 감도... 중요하긴 하죠.
<yemharc> 불안한 11.04를 피하기 위해 그놈 컴파일을 할것인가
<CuBric> 유선 아무리 좋아도
<CuBric> 무선
<CuBric> 유선 못따라 가는
<Seony> CuBric: 형님 말 믿고 유선으로 고고씽
<jincreator> 컴파일 후 후기를 올려주세요. ;)
<yemharc> jincreator, 부잌
<Seony> 이제 인지도 있는 회사냐 없는 회사냐... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 가격은 무려 2배 차이
<yemharc> 그건 jincreator님의 강연을 기다리겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 컴파일 설치시에는 그놈 셸(터미널 아님) 익스텐션이 안된다는 보고가 있어서 개인적으로는 추천하지 않아요.
<jincreator> 다른 부가기능(익스텐션)은 없으면 그만인데 테마 바꾸는 기능은 있는 게 편하거든요.
<CuBric> 내가 예전에 유무선 키보드 마우스 셋트를 써봤는데
<CuBric> 아롱사태 였음
<Ponics> 헛.. 아롱사태...
<Ponics> 도가니 와 다른건가효 ?
<CuBric> 포닉옹
<CuBric> 키가 몇인가요
<Seony> CuBric: XArmor라는 체리청축은 80불, 필코는 150불. 어려운데요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 필코 가 대세
<Ponics> 드워프 와 노움족 보다는 조금 큽니다..
<Seony> 오 그래요?
<Seony> 브랜드 인지도는 무서운거구나
<CuBric> ㅇㅇ
<CuBric> 같은 축을 쓴다해도
<CuBric> 어떻게 만드느냐에 따라
<CuBric> 느낌이 달라짐
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요
<Seony> 80불짜리는 USB포트도 2개 달려있어요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 포닉옹
<CuBric> 구지성 데리고 올까요
<Ponics> 넵... 구지성이야머...
<CuBric> 안면이 조금 있어서리
<CuBric> ㅎ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 어차피 브로마이드속 언냐 아니겠습니까 ?
<Ponics> 레알 언냐 아니면...그닥 감응이...
<CuBric> 정말 데리고 온다면
<yemharc> 아..........언제나 생각하는데 이런 상황에서는 우분투의 빠른 버전업이 걸림돌이에요
<CuBric> 포닉옹은 두근반 세근반
<Ponics> 어차피 여자 연예인이나 레싱 언냐들 어차피 저같은 호빗족에겐 눈길도 안줄걸 잘 알고 있습니다..
<yemharc> 버전마다 틀려버려서는
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 포닉옹
<CuBric> 친한여동생 중에 교사도 있는데
<Ponics> 오.. 그게 더.. 체감적으로 와 닫습니다.. ㅋ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 내 아이폰안에 사진을 보면 난리나실듯
<CuBric> 포닉옹
<CuBric> 먼가 오지 안았나요
<Seony> CuBric: 인지도 떨어지는 회사껄로 청축/갈축 두 개 사기로 결정! ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ
<Seony> 필코 하나 값이면 딴데서 2개
<CuBric> 근데
<CuBric> 필코 한번이라도
<CuBric> 느껴본다면
<CuBric> 그거 사게될걸
<Ponics> 지금 보고 있습니다..
<Ponics> 누구 인가효 ?
<CuBric> 친한동생
<Seony> CuBric: 인지도 쫌 떨어지는 회사 것도 구글링 해보니까 그래도 꽤 유명하더라구요
<CuBric> 아는동생 등등
<Ponics> 멋지 군효..
<CuBric> 그냥 그런거죠
<Ponics> 민간인 삘이 느껴집니다..
<Ponics> CuBric: / 이번 세미나에 등좡시키실 건가효 ?
<CuBric> 생각중이지요
<Ponics> 그렇군효...
<Ponics> 이번에 아이유 무비를 틀 생각이였는데.. 언냐들이 오신다면... 다른걸로 틀어야 할듯 합니다.
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 비밀의 정원 을 틀어야...
<Ponics> 할듯 합니다..
<CuBric> 시크릿가든 ...
<Ponics> 엔코딩 작업을 시작해야 할듯 합니다..
<Ponics> 언냐들이 가장 뻑갈만한...
<Ponics> 장면으로요..
<CuBric> 인코딩?
<Ponics> 강의 하면서 스트리밍으로 틀어 줄려고 합니다..
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 성능테스트입니다...
<jincreator> 그러고보니 우분투용으로는 아직 마땅한 인코딩 프로그램이 없더군요.
<Ponics> 아무리 말과 글로 해봤자.. " 키스를 글로 배웠습니다." 라고 할까봐요..
<Ponics> 그래서 장비대 장비 걸어서 직접..
<jincreator> 직접 전력선 통신 장치를 통해 시연하시나보군요.
<Ponics> 넵..
<Ponics> 머 간단한 모뎀 to 모뎀으로..
<CuBric> 콤맹의 수준이 아니당
<Ponics> 거시기하려고 합니다..
<Ponics> 원래 콤맹들은 지식으로 안되니 비쥬얼한 면으로 승부를...
<jincreator> 앗! 한 수 배웠습니다!
<yemharc> (역시 Ponics님은 예상한 대로 강연을 준비하고 계시는군)
<Ponics> 초천재 밀옹 / 아니요... 전 스테프 입니다.. 강의는 초천재 밀옹 께서..
<Ponics> 초천재 밀옹 / 전 준비만 하고 바로 퇴근 하는 일용직잡부 스텝 입니다..
<yemharc> 제가 무슨 재주가 있다고 강연을 하겠어요. 역시 이럴땐 둘의 기대를 하나로 모아 jincreator 님께..........
<jincreator> 그리고 저는 두 분의 뒤통수를 치지요.
<yemharc> 저희는 뒤통수 맞고 jincreator 님은 인천 강★도님께 칼빵을.......... (데굴)
<CuBric> 난 구경만 할뿐
<jincreator> 애초 참가 목적은 구경이었으나 발표자들의 부재로 대타가 된 큐브릭님!
<CuBric> 난 나몰라라 할뿐
<CuBric> 갑자기 윈도우 강연을 시작한느
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 윈도 한국 사용자 모임 세미나!
<CuBric> 그래놓고선
<CuBric> 창문만 열어놓고
<CuBric> 텨텨
<jincreator> 그런데 모임 장소에는 창문이 없었고...
<CuBric> 급히 전화하여
<CuBric> 아는 여동생 대거 급파
<jincreator> 여동생들이 내부 사람들을 보고는 바로 뿔뿔이 흩어지는...
<CuBric> 그 와중에 포닉옹 눈이 번뜩임
<jincreator> 최종 결과 : 두 명 뒤통수 맞음, 한 명 사망, 여동생 무리와 함께 두 명 사라짐.
<cartes_> 에>
<cartes_> ??
<CuBric> 궁시렁 궁시렁
<CuBric> 응?!
<hanbin973_> 우리학교 패싸움하게 생겻넴. 구경이나 해야징 ㅋ
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ
<CuBric> 그럴땐
<CuBric> 소방차 물대포로...
<CuBric> 뻥뻥
<hanbin973_> 뭐 생활지도부 선생님이 와서 뭐라고 하긴 하던데 뭔지는 잘 모르겠고 =.= 그런다고 안싸울애들은 아니니 그저 구경만 ㅇㅇ
<cuwoom> 굉장히 오랜만에 들어오는것 같습니다. ~~
<CuBric> 그러신듯 해요
<jincreator> 그리운님, 안녕하세요.
<CuBric> 전 첨보는듯...
<cuwoom> 안녕하세요 ^^
<cuwoom> 요즘은 vmware 쓰시는 분들 없으신가요? 버박쓰시나?
<jincreator> 그놈 3와 유니티를 모두 지원하는 건 아직 버박밖에 없지 않나요?
<hanbin973_> 그런데 가상머신에 있어서 데탑 인터페이스 지원하는게 중요한가요 ??
<jincreator> 그건 사람마다 다르겠지만 전 중요합니다.
<jincreator> 그래야 발표자료를 만들죠. ^^;
<jincreator> 참, 한빈님은 이번 세미나 안오시나요?
<hanbin973_> 예전에 부산에서 할때 갈려고 했는데 =.= 못가고. .이래저래 못가네요 ㄷ
<hanbin973_> 고등학생되면 가능해질려나 =.=
<jincreator> 아, 부산 사시는군요. 이번에 중학생이 2명 참가하는지라...
<CuBric> 울아들이 참가하면 최연소가 되는건가
<hanbin973_> 데리고 오세요. ㄷ
<CuBric> 5살 배기
<CuBric> 남자를 조금 무서워 함
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 고모 나 이모들은 좋아함
<jincreator> Firefox 4 런칭 파티때는 아이들을 데리고 온 분들도 많으셨지요.
<cuwoom> window8 설치해보려고 vmware 올만에 하려니까 좀 이상하네요 ;;
<CuBric> 8 그거 그다지
<hanbin973_> 8 도 잇나요?
<CuBric> 평가판 정도
<hanbin973_> 7 이 언제 나왔나요? 2010 년?
<CuBric> 10년 아닌데
<hanbin973_> 9년?
<CuBric> 그쯤
<jincreator> 9년 10월 22일에 나왔다고 공식적으로는 알려져 있지요.
<jincreator> 실제로는 8월 말에 나왔습니다.
<cuwoom> natty 에서 vmware 막 픽픽 죽네요 ;;;; 아무 소리소문 없이 그냥 없어진다눈 ㅠ
<hanbin973_> 그냥 virtualbox 쓰세요
<cuwoom> 버박은 배포와 네트워크 설정이 나빠서 안써요 ^^
<cuwoom> 제가 그냥 사용하는건 좋은데 누구 알려줄때 짱나요;;;
<DoA> 저는 버쳐박스가 좋던데 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 많이 개선 되었는데요. 포트 포워딩도 이제 GUI로 가능합니다.
<cuwoom> 포트포워딩 같은거는 안하는데 호스트에서 게스트로 핑 되나요?
<jincreator> 브릿지가 아닌이상 포트포워딩도 안하고 그게 가능한가요?
<cuwoom> vmware는 되는데요;;
<hanbin973_> vmware 은 상용이니까 ㅋ
<cuwoom> vmware player는요?
<jincreator> 뱀웨어에서는 네트워크에 대해 "아무 설정" 없이도 핑이 가능한가요? 그럼 어떤 아이피로 핑하나요?
<hanbin973_> 그런데 이미지 생성은 vmware 이 있어야하는거 아니낙요?
<hanbin973_> 아닌가요?
<jincreator> 7부터 바뀌었습니다. 플레이어도 이제 어느 정도는 가능합니다.
<hanbin973_> ㄷ....;;
<cuwoom> 없어도 되요 ^^
<cuwoom> 사설아이피 잡힌 쪽으로 핑하믄 되는데요;;
<cuwoom> 버박은 누가 그렇게 편하게 안만들어주려나요 ㅠ
<cuwoom> 플래이어에서 안되는건 스냅샷기능이 안되고..
<cuwoom> 사설아이피 설정 변경이 gui로 안된다는 차이밖에 없더라구요
<yemharc_> 음........
<yemharc_> 넷북에 젠투 깔까 (.....>)
<jincreator> 그럼 뱀웨어에서는 별다른 설정 없이 ssh 접속 같은 것도 바로 되나요?
<yemharc_> 왠지 컴파일로 설치하면 에러가 없을 것 같은 미신
<cuwoom> 네
<cuwoom> 바로 되요 ^^
<hanbin973_> 젠투 까세요
<cuwoom> vmware 를 먼저 써봐서 그런지 버박에서 안되는거 보고 도저히 못 쓰겠어요 ㅠ
<cuwoom> 가끔 누구 알려줄때 더욱 큰 차이를 느끼죠 ㅠ
<jincreator> 그건 최근에 생긴 기능이 아닐까 싶네요. 지금도 인터넷에서는 뱀웨어 포트포워딩 글들이 있거든요.
<jincreator> 아니면 아직 잘 알려지지 않았거나요.
<cuwoom> 플래이어에서는 수동으로 포트포워딩 해야 해서 그런 글들이 아직 많을거에요 ;;;
<cuwoom> 하지만 호스트에서 게스트로 접속하는데는 아무 문제 없어요
<cuwoom> 움... 역시 vmware 쓰시는 분들이 많이 없으신가봐요 ㅠ
<jincreator> 신기하네요. 하루 빨리 버박에도 도입되었으면 좋겠군요...혹시 이미 있으려나?
<jincreator> 윈도에서는 버박 설치해서 사용합니다.
<cuwoom> 방금 해봤는데 안되요 ^^
<jincreator> 4.0.8인가요?
<cuwoom> 네.... 오랜만에 켜니까 새버전 나왔다고 나와서 설치했습니다.
<jincreator> 근데 뱀웨어서는 가상 시스템 만들 시 네트워크를 NAT로 설정해서 사용하시는 건가요?
<jincreator> 르->를
<cuwoom> 버박은 아직도 안되는걸 알수 있는게... 뷈웨어는 설치하면 vmnet8 과 같은 가상 네트워크 카드가 생겨서 그넘이 중계 해주는데... 버박은 아무것도 없더라구요
<cuwoom> 당연히 nat 사용합니다. ^^  그래야 인터넷이 아무 설정없이 잘 되니까요;;;;
<jincreator> 버박도 어댑터가 있기는 있어요. 파일->환경 설정->네트워크에 들어가면 뜹니다.
<CuBric> 진옹
<cuwoom> 내티로 올리고 나서 자꾸 뷈웨어 죽길레 버박 했더니 된장... 네트워크 삽질을 해야 하네요 ㅠ
<jincreator> 네.
<CuBric> 우분투에서
<CuBric> 일정시간 안쓰고 있으면
<cuwoom> 아니요. 그냥 ifconfig 해서 보입니다. 버박용 카드는 안보이는데요;;
<CuBric> 자동으로 로긴화면 뜨는 거로 넘어가는데 그걸 없애려면 어느 부분에서 하나요
<jincreator> 네, 윈도에서도 별도로 뜨지는 않는데 버박 내부에 설정은 있더군요. 실제로 설치시 네트워크 드라이버 설치 경고가 뜨기도 하고요.
<jincreator> 큐브릭 님, "로그인 화면"을 시스템 메뉴에서 찾아보세요.
<cuwoom> 결국은 아직 뭔가 건들이지 않으면 안된다는 거에요 ㅠ
<cuwoom> vmware 자꾸 죽는거에 대한 패치가 있는것 같은데 영어라 잘 모르겠네요 ;;
<jincreator> 확실히 이런 지원은 버박이 빠르지요.
<jincreator> 많이 발전했지만 아직도 좀 부족하기는 합니다.
<cuwoom> 네트워크만 해결되면 버박으로 완전히 전향할텐데 개인용으로밖에 사용할수가 없네요;;
<jincreator> 버박은 그냥 브릿지로 잡으면 바로 접속할 수 있기는 합니다.
<jincreator> 전산실에 일일이 아이피 받아야 하는 환경만 아니면 브릿지가 편하지요.
<cuwoom> 이미지 그냥 주면 사용자는 그냥 오픈해서 쓸수 있어야 해요... 자꾸 문의 하면 문의가 많아지면... 피곤해요 ㅠ
<CuBric> 진님
<jincreator> 네
<CuBric> 땡쓰 베리 감사해요
<jincreator> 별거 아닌데요, 뭐.
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 간식먹고 있어요
<cuwoom> 그나저나 오랜만에 들어오니 좋군요 ^^
<cuwoom> 평소에는 인터넷이 안되서 ... ㅠ
<CuBric> 과자하고 판타
<hanbin973_> 뭐야 이 짜증나게 생긴 에러는 ??!!
<yemharc_> CuBric, 시스템 >> 기본 설정 >> 전원관리
<cuwoom> 한빈님은 중학생 됐어요?
<hanbin973_> sp
<hanbin973_> 네
<hanbin973_> 중 2 에요
<cuwoom> 세월 많이 흘렀네요
<hanbin973_> 재밌는 에러가 났는데 이걸 어떻게 해결해야하나 =.=
<cuwoom> 뭐하다가 에러 났어요?
<hanbin973_> 컴파일하다가요
<jincreator> 그리운님, 버박에서 가상 시스템 설정에 호스트 전용 어댑터를 하나 더 추가하면 가능하다고 하네요. 이정도면 배포하기도 좋고요.
<jincreator> 한빈님은 파폭 컴파일인가요?
<hanbin973_> sp
<hanbin973_> 네
<hanbin973_> 예전에는 make -f client.mk build 한다음에 make -f client.mk profiledbuild 했는데 이러니까 걍 빌드랑 PGO 랑 차이가 없어서 ( Arch 저장소는 이렇게 하는게 에러를 줄인다지만 에러가 줄면 뭐해요. 속도 향상이 없는데 =.= )
<jincreator> 근데 한빈님은 파폭 컴파일 시 이미지 라이브러리 교체 말고 다른 패치들도 적용하시나요?
<hanbin973_> 네
<jincreator> 어제 파폭 최적화 빌드 하시는 다른 분을 만나서 궁금해지더군요.
<hanbin973_> 저는 그저 firefox-pgo 에 있는거 가지고 놀았을 뿐이라 =.= 제가 만든거 따위는 없어요 ㅋ
<jincreator> 응? firefox-pgo 소스를 어디서 받을 수 있는 건가요?
<hanbin973_> http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=22296
<hanbin973_> 이걸 바탕으로 장난 치는거에요
<jincreator> 역시 아치...
<CuBric> 얌얌
<hanbin973_> 그런데 patch 파일 관해서 질문 좀 하고 싶네요
<hanbin973_> 제가 패치파일을 못 알아봅니다. =.=
<hanbin973_> 이거 어떻게 해석해야하나요
<jincreator> 지금 버박 시험해보았는데 핑 잘 가네요. 어댑터 추가 하나만 해주면 사용하시는 데 무리 없을 것 같네요.
<jincreator> -면 해당 줄의 코드를 빼고 +면 해당 줄의 코드를 추가합니다.
<jincreator> 별 거 없어요.
<jincreator> <와 >를 사용하기도 하죠.
<jincreator> ...사실 저도 패치 파일은 잘 모릅니다. 버그 보고할 때 한번 써본 것밖에 없어서요.
<cuwoom> 호스트 전용 네트워크에 vboxnet0이라고는 기본설정으로 있는것 같은데요;;;;;
<cuwoom> 여기서 추가 하는 건가요?
<jincreator> 네, 그거 그냥 잡아주면 됩니다.
<cuwoom> 그걸 잡다니요? 어떻게요?
<jincreator> ...지금 버박 가상 이미지 설정 아닌가요?
<jincreator> 파일->환경 설정->네트워크이신가요?
<cuwoom> 가상 이미지 설정이 뭘 말씀하시는지 모르겠네요;;
<jincreator> 메뉴의 커다란 노란 톱니 말한 거였어요. 이게 정확한 용어가 없다보니...^^;
<cuwoom> 거기서 네트워크요?
<jincreator> 네, 다만 인터넷 연결이 되야 하니 NAT는 그대로 내버려 두시고요, 어댑터 2에 새로 추가하세요.
<hanbin973_> 좀 무식한 방법으로 해결을 시도해야겠따
<cuwoom> 아.. 브릿지를 추가하라는 말씀이시군요 ^^
<jincreator> 어댑터 하나만 호스트 전용으로 할 경우 인터넷 연결하려면 사용자가 별도로 설정해야 하는데 이러면 배포하기 힘들잖아요. ^^;
<jincreator> "호스트 전용 어댑터" 없나요? "브릿지 어댑터" 말고요.
<cuwoom> 그건 알고있는 방법이었는데.... 암튼 vmware 를 해결봤습니다.
<cuwoom> 당분간 뷈웨어가 에러나지 않을때까지는 버박에 관심가지 않을거 같네요;;
<cuwoom> 네트워크 짱나요;;
<jincreator> (...)
<CuBric> 음
<CuBric> 열띤 스터디 분위기
<hanbin973_> 음 그 문제가 아니군 =/=
<jincreator> 열띤 삽질 분위기(...)
<hanbin973_> 이 방법으로는 불가능할거 같은데 =.=
<CuBric> 진옹
<hanbin973_> 걍 삽질하지 말까 =.,=
<jincreator> 네.
<CuBric> 우분에선 계정 비번 안치고 암것도 할수 없는건가요
<hanbin973_> http://pastebin.com/9FaSaBR0
<hanbin973_> 이런 에러를 내는데 도와주실분
<hanbin973_> ㄷ
<cuwoom> 삽질은 이제 그만~
<CuBric> 도끼질 시작
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 자기 자신의 계정에 영향을 미치는 것은 비번 안치고도 가능한데요.
<CuBric> 잠시 자리비운뒤에 쓰려면
<CuBric> 꼭 비번을 요구하니
<CuBric> 그게 좀...
<cuwoom> 아... 화면보호기 말씀하시는건가요?
<jincreator> 화면보호기 설정에 있을텐데요.
<CuBric> 음
<CuBric> 보호기 설정을 안하면 되는건가요
<CuBric> 이거 꼭 초창기 윈도우 물어보는 기분인데요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973_> 아 =.=
<hanbin973_> 뭐야;;
<jincreator> 지금 그놈 3 라 잘 모르겠네요. "잠그기"라는 낱말이 들어간느 메뉴 없나요?
<hanbin973_> 걍 안해 ㅋ
<jincreator> 간느->간
<CuBric> 그거 풀었어요
<jincreator> 그럼 이제 암호 안묻지 않나요?
<CuBric> 두고 봐야 할거 같아요
<jincreator> ...화면 보호기가 발동할 때까지?
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<cuwoom> 발동!!
<yemharc_> 화면보호기 메뉴에서
<yemharc_> [화면보호기가 켜지면 화면 잠그기] 체크 해제
<cuwoom> 그놈3 삼일(?) 쓰다가 버렸어요 ㅠ 익숙하지 않아서 그런지 불편해요..
<CuBric> 그거 했음
<yemharc_> 그래도 떠요?
<cuwoom> 그놈3 할땐 컴피즈가 잘 안됐던것 같은데 맞나요?
<CuBric> 아직 두고 보는상태
<jincreator> 아예 컴피즈가 돌아가지 않습니다.
<cuwoom> 컴피즈 완전 사랑하는데 안되다니요 ㅠ
<jincreator> 전 편해서 컴피즈 패키지를 아예 지우고 그냥 눌러앉았죠. ^^;
<hanbin973_> 내가 잘못한게 아니네 =.= 모질라에서 이상해진게 있다는 의견이 주류네. 걍 삽질안해도 되겠따 ㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973_> 송지선 아나운서인가 하는 사람이 자살했다네. 뭐지 =.=?
<jincreator> mutter가 그래픽 효과를 대신 내주니까요.
<jincreator> 배터리가 27분 남았네요...수업은 44분 남았는데...
<laggard> 헐 몸을 던졌다네요.
<CuBric> 충전하세요
<yemharc_> jincreator, 액정 어둡게 / 소리 끔 / CPU스케일링 낮추고 ㅋ
<cuwoom> 수업 안듣고 놀고 있었던거에요?
<jincreator> 네(...)
<hanbin973_> 파폭 pgo 원하시는분은 amd64 한해서 뿌립니다. ㄷ
<jincreator> 큐브릭님, 이 강의실만 충전 포트가 칠판 밑에 있더군요. T.T
<CuBric> 전 지금 카톡으로 여동생 하고 수다떨고있는...
<CuBric> 잡아 묵자 하니
<CuBric> 아잉 하네요
<cuwoom> 잡아 묵어요?
<CuBric> 제가 여동생을
<CuBric> 친한 여동생 이에요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<cuwoom> 친여동생은 아니구요?
<CuBric> 남동생 밖에 없습니다
<CuBric> 친동생은
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<cuwoom> 와우~ 좋겠어요~~ 그런 여동생도 있고
<cartes_> 그렇습니다 저는 여동생있어요
<cartes_> 그렇고 그런관계죠
<cartes_> 후후
<CuBric> 카테에겐 그렇고 그런관계 따윈없음
<CuBric> 그냥 뜯기고 뜯길뿐
<CuBric> ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes_> 에에?
<cartes_> 무슨말씀이세용? 히히
<CuBric> 곰곰히 생각해보면 됨
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 양키 새끼들 지들땅 아니라고
<CuBric> 아주 다 버리는군
<CuBric> 양키땅에 우리땅에 있는 모든 더티한걸 옮겨버리고 싶음
<cuwoom> 그 땅에서도 하고 있을지도 모르죠 안 걸리고 ^^
<cuwoom> 애국심 같은건 있나 모르겠네요;;
<CuBric> 애국심으로 승부하는 세계는 이젠 아니지요
<cartes_> 그게 어제 뉴스보니까
<cartes_> 뭐 농약재료 였던가요?
<cartes_> 구심제?
<CuBric> 그게 멍ㅁ
<hanbin973_> 고엽제?
<hanbin973_> 고엽제는 나무 말려죽이는 거 아닌가요
<hanbin973_> 월남전때 썻던거
<jincreator> 결국 폰으로 들어왔네요...
<CuBric> 진옹의 열정
<cartes_> 큐브릭아찌의 열정
<CuBric> 카테스의 망령
<jincreator> (...)
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<cartes_> 멋있네요
<CuBric> 진옹
<jincreator> 네.
<CuBric> 지금 다른 여동생에게 리눅스의 매력에 대해 설명하는중
<jincreator> 오!
<cartes_> 리눅스 하는것 마다 삽질요구이고
<cartes_> 별로 인뎅..
<CuBric> 지금 그 동생 직업이 R&D 계열이라서
<CuBric> 이것저것 관심이 많음
<Ponics> CuBric: / 잠깐 거시기했습니다..
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ
<CuBric> 포닉옹은 꼭 이럴때만 나타나는 군요
<CuBric> 여동생 얘기 나올때만
<Ponics> CuBric: / 넵... 원래 제가 타이밍 못맞추기로 유명하옵니다..
<CuBric> 그 여동생 회사가 울삼실에서 엎어지면 코닿을 거리라는
<jincreator> 타이밍을 잘 맞춘 것 아닌가요?
<CuBric> 어 관심 보이기 시작하는 여동생
<laggard> 이 채팅을 관심있어 하는건 아닌가요?
<Ponics> 훔.. 아무튼..... 저번과 사진을...
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 전번과 사진을..
<jincreator> 매지구름님, 생신축하드립니다.
<shriekout> ?
<shriekout> 엥?
<shriekout> 저 생일 아닌데요... ;;;
<jincreator> ???
<shriekout> 전 9월입니다
<shriekout> 제가 매지구름...
<shriekout> ...
<jincreator> 트위터의 매지구름님은 다른 분이신가 보군요 ^^;
<shriekout> 그런 모양이네요 :)
<Ponics> 흠냐..
<jincreator> maejigureum 님의 자신이 생일이라는 트윗을 누가 RT해서 잘못 알았네요.
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<cartes_> RT하는게 모에요?
<shriekout> RT는 트윗에서 다른 사람 글을 전달하는거예요
<shriekout> RT와 리트윗이 있는데... 그건 직접 트윗을 하셔야 설명 가능할듯... :)
<cartes_> 송지선 아나운서 죽었데요
<CuBric> 포닉옹
<Ponics> ? 네 ?
<CuBric> 그 여동생 우분투 알고 있었데요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 헉.. 전 우ㅂㅌ 초보 콤맹인데.. ㅎㄷㄷ
<CuBric> 나에게 우분투란
<CuBric> 아얄씨 머신이다
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<DingGGu> 음 -_-
<DingGGu> 혹시 리눅스 유저분들중에서 utserver.conf 사용법아시는분계신가요?
<CuBric> ut 서버요?
<CuBric> 첨들어보는..
<DingGGu> 유토렌트서버
<CuBric> 아 유토렌트....
<CuBric> 으흠
<bundo> 하이
<laggard> 안녕하세요 분도님
<bundo> 아 느림보님 반가워요
<Ponics> 분도님 / 넙죽.
<bundo> 히
<laggard> 11.04 cobuntu 쓰는데요 마우스 포인트가 모니터 아래쪽에서 오른쪽으로 가다보면 '얼음'이 되는 부분이 있는데 이거 버그인가요?
<Ponics> 분도님 / 오늘 연락이 왔나요 ?
<laggard> 다른 모서리부분은 다 괜찮은데 유독 모니터 하단 오른쪽 부분에서만 그러네요
<drake_kr> 일본은 VB 계통을 많이 쓰나보군요..
<DoA_> '
<Ponics> 흠냐..
<Ponics> 또 조용하다..
<Ponics> 역시 고수의 길은 멀고 험난 하군하..
<FreakyTux> 안녕하세요
<DoA_> 우히힛
<drake_kr> 간만에 gwbasic 건드려보니 재밌네요
<DoA_> 그건 뭔가요?
<Ponics> 헛.. 초천재들만이 이해하고 쓴다는.. 그 전설의... gwbasic... 갱장 갱장..
<DoA_> 아 콘솔환경이군....
<DoA_> 싫다
<Ponics> 전 콘솔 게임을 좋아 합니다~!
<drake_kr> wii가 짱이져
<Ponics> DoA 도 콘솔 게임..
<DoA_> 전 콘솔이 없다보니 ㅋㅋ
<DoA_> 하지만 메인컴에 usb조이스틱 꼿는 순간 ㄷㄷ
<Ponics> 헛.. 게임계의 촉오수... 와우를 usb 조이스틱으로.. .ㅎㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<Ponics> 쩔어~!
<DoA_> 장식일뿐 니드포 패드로 하려다 그냥 범퍼카됬음
<FreakyTux> 프로그래밍시간에 for문 쓰는건데 arr[i][j]=j+1;하려다가 교수님께서 꼭 k를 선언해서 쓰라시길래 arr[i][j]=k=j+1; 하고 말았어요 ㅋ
<DoA_> 놀라운 문장이군요
<Ponics> 헉... 초... 초... 초천잿!
<DoA_> 시기를 봤을 때 저건 C언어일 확률이 높음
<FreakyTux> 네 ㅋ
<DoA_> 사실이라면 교수님이 급하시겠군요 ;;;
<DoA_> 중간 끝나고 절반 지나가는데 2차배열을 지나고 있으시다면;;
<FreakyTux> 이제 배우는 건 아니고요;
<FreakyTux> 그냥 복습 겸 알고리즘 익히기로 내신 것 같네요
<DoA_> c 첫학기 기말의 꽃은 포인터이거늘
<FreakyTux> 지금은 함수 선언 및 정의 배우는중입니다
<FreakyTux> 그거...중간때 했는데요;;
<DoA_> 왜 함수가 나중이지;;;;;;;;
<FreakyTux> C언어 날림공사중입니다
<Ponics> 함수가 나중인 것은 콤맹의 짧은 생각으로는 맞는듯 합니다..
<FreakyTux> 함수 선언 및 정의는 포인터보다 뒤에 배워도 되지 않나요;
<FreakyTux> 아니...확실히 call by value 어쩌고 하는거 배우려면
<Ponics> 우선.. 변수 타입에 대한 정확한 개념 없이 함수 로 진행 하면..
<DoA_> 함수가 나중이 맞겠군욤
<Ponics> 머... 포인터 개념 과.. 배열... 그리고 문자냐 숫자냐... 머 등등... 변수 개념이 최우선 이라고 생각 합니다..
<DoA_> 자바랑 자꾸 헷갈린단 말야 자바가 포인터가 없다보니
<Ponics> 헛.. 방금 콤맹이 주제넘게 .. 고수님 앞애서... 주름 잡았습니다... 이런.. 이런..
<Ponics> C 고수분들이 들으면... 웃기지도 않을 개그였습니다..
<FreakyTux> 괜찮습니다 포닉스님은 콤맹 설비전문가이시니까요
<DoA_> 머지 ........
<Ponics> 아.. 설비 전문가 도 아닙니다..
<FreakyTux> 분명 학교에서는 C언어를 가르치라고 하는데 입출력이 C로 하면 귀찮다고 알맹이는 C만 가르치면서 cout cin으로 입출력을 가르치십니다
<Ponics> 설비 전문가 분들이 보시면.. " 뭐야? 막내보다 못한 실력으로 무슨...  " 이라고..
<drake_kr> 헐 call by value라니
<drake_kr> 무서운분들이시네
<DoA_> 그르게요
<FreakyTux> 자격증만 막내보다 못하신거겠죠 ㅋ
<FreakyTux> call by value가 뭐죠-_-a
<drake_kr> pointer
<drake_kr> 관련용어 인듯염
<FreakyTux> 포인터...레이저포인터;
<Ponics> 헛.. 역시 쩔어~!
<DoA_> 포닉스.... 님
<DoA_> 왠지 바이오스 스러워요
<bloomycat> 반갑습니다.
<DoA_> 안녕하세요
<FreakyTux> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 근데 전 포인터 아직도 개념을 못 잡겠어요
<drake_kr> register나 stack, queue같은건 확실하게 개념을 잡았는데.. <- assembly 유저
<DoA_> 그게 더 어렵잖아ㅏ;;;;;;;; 요
<FreakyTux> 으앜
<DoA_> 혹시 이번년도 코드게이트 참석하신분 있나요?
<Ponics> 전 워낙 허접 콤맹 스러워서... mov ah,0300h , mov al,000fh, in cx,ax 밖엔.... 죄송합니다.. 고수분들에게..
<drake_kr> Ponics // 16비트군요
<bloomycat> 코드게이트(CODEGATE)는 보안 전문 업체 소프트포럼에서 매년 주최하는 국제보안콘퍼런스, 국제해킹방어대회,
<bloomycat>  
<Ponics> 넵.. 8086 계열 입니다.. 32bit 에선.. EAX 로...
<drake_kr> np
<bloomycat> 요즘 한아이알씨 접속이 잘 안되던데, 무슨 문제가 있습니까?
<Ponics> 잘되는 데효...
<bloomycat> 그래요? 제 컴퓨터에서만 접속이 잘 안되나 보네요. 말씀 고맙습니다.
<drake_kr> gma
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 요즘 hanirc는 접속이 잘 안되는듯하더라고요
<Ponics> drake_kr: / 어케 하면 콤뿌따를 잘할 수 있을런지효 ?
<bloomycat> Ponics: 혹시 어떤 망을 쓰고 계세요? 저는 파워콤 쓰고 있는데, 한아이알씨로 매번 접속이 되질 않네요.
<Ponics> drake_kr: / 저도 drake_kr 님 처럼 assembly 를 배우고 싶습니다... 꾸벅..
<drake_kr> 저도 일단은 파워콤망인데.. 요새는 망이 허접해서 다운되거나 그런건 없는듯 싶던데요
<Ponics> bloomycat: / 저는 snsd.hanirc.org  씁니다..
<drake_kr> 걍 hanirc 증축을 안해서 그런듯 하네요
<bloomycat> Ponics: 아, 저는 irc.hanirc.org 로 접속하고 있네요.
<laggard> 헉 소녀시대
<Ponics> bloomycat: / 어차피 irc.hanirc.org 도메인의 체인은 무너진지 오래 입니다..
<drake_kr> ponics // 왜 assembly를 사용하나요 갖다버리세요
<Ponics> drake_kr: / 저도 drake_kr 님 처럼 콤뿌따 초고수가 되고 싶습니다.. 꾸벅..
<bloomycat> Ponics: 관리하는 곳에서 문제가 있나 보군요?
<drake_kr> ponics :: 그럼 파워포인트 엑셀 워드를 공부하세요.
<drake_kr> bloomycat :: 단지 돈 없다는 "어른들의 사정" 이겠지요
<Ponics> drake_kr: / 헉... 그것만 하면 콤뿌따 초고수가 될수 있나효 ?
<drake_kr> 보여주기 위한 고수는 되지요
<drake_kr> geek이란건 자기 만족을 위한거라..
<drake_kr> 교주도 그렇고 만족할때까지 계속 노력하는거잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics> 오.. 그렇군효..
<bloomycat> drake_kr: 어쨌든 한아이알씨 운영하시는 분들에게는 항상 고맙게 생각하고 있습니다.
<drake_kr> 그러게요 ㅎㅎ
<bloomycat> Ponics: 고수보다는 하나만 잘해도 스스로의 만족을 구할 수 있지 않을까요?
<Ponics> 그럼 그냥 옜날에 하던거나 다시 해야 겠군효... win32 assembly programming 을...
<drake_kr> ...
<Ponics> win api 에 너무 의존도가 높아서... 하다가 때려 치웠는데... 그래도 다시 해야 겠군효.. 감사합니다..
<drake_kr> Ponics :: 아오 그러지마요
<drake_kr> Ponics :: g++ 공부는 어떠세요?
<Ponics> 아.. 그럼 이번에 at&t assembly 로 해볼까효 ?
<drake_kr> 어셈 재밌으면 하시구염
<drake_kr> 그러고보니 asm으로는 10000줄 넘는 코드를 작성해본적이 없네요
<Ponics> 아.. 재미가 있어서가 아니라.. 아는 언어가 그것 밖엔 없어서...제가 워낙 콤맹이라서 아는것이 없습니다..
<Ponics> 훔... 1000줄 이라... 머 간단한건 안 넘지 않나효 ?
<drake_kr> 만줄이요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 천줄은 고무줄 넘듯이 넘죠
<Ponics> 머 ds 에서 설정하는 놈들 치면.. 1000줄 쯤이야머...
<bloomycat> 천줄짜리 프로그램: i printf("hello.\n") <ESC> yy 1000 p
<drake_kr> 걍c로는 제 기억으론 26만 라인정도 되는것도 있었네요..
<Ponics> 옛날에 단어 퍼즐 텍스트 게임 만들었는데... 기억에 한 6000줄 쯤 된듯 합니다.. ds 영역에 데이터가 좀 많아서효..
<drake_kr> 물론 주석 포함..
<drake_kr> vb로도 만라인 넘는거 몇개 짠듯 싶은데..
<Ponics> 아... 우울 합니다..
<Ponics> 허접컴맹에다가 나이가 많아서 취업도 안되고 있습니다..
<Ponics> 매우 우울 합니다.. ㅠ,.ㅠ;;;
<drake_kr> 30 중반인가요?
<Ponics> 아닌데효..
<drake_kr> 40초중반?
<Ponics> 만 39 입니다.. 40이라고 하죠.. ㅠ,.ㅠ;;
<drake_kr> 오옹
<bloomycat> Ponics: 컴퓨터 IT 쪽은 40이면, 재취업이 힘든가보군요. 어디 서울이신가요?
<drake_kr> 취업 겁내 힘들죠 40이면..
<Ponics> 항쿡에서 IT 하지 마시고... 다른거 하세욘..
<Ponics> 항쿡에서의 IT 는 35 이상 넘어가면 정년 퇴직 생각 해야 합니다..
<CuBric> 아흑
<Ponics> 훔...
<CuBric> 포닉옹 목소리는 구성지당
<Ponics> 저의 목소리는 가볍고 촐랑 거리는 느낌 이라고 합니다..
<Ponics> 구성지다는 말은 처음 듣습니다..
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 제가 듣기에는 그랬어요
<bloomycat> "나이 40 넘어가니... 이제 갈회사도 없고.. 늙은이의 푸념..": http://kldp.org/node/123397
<bloomycat> 케이엘디피에서 오랜만에 아주 길다란 글타래가 열렸네요.
<ujuc> 억수로 기네요..뭔가.. 답답한..이느낌.ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<FreakyTux> 제 옵원이에게 CyanogenMod를 입히고 싶은데 해외포럼에선 포팅된게 있지만 해외용과 내수용이 달라서 입혀지질 않네요;
<shriekout> 흠...
<shriekout> 오늘 데비안 저장소에 imhangul 2.0.0-1, imhangul3 3.0.0-1 이 업로드 되었습니다.
<shriekout> firefox나 iceweasel 4.0 사용하시면서 한글 입력 문제 있었던 버그 해결되었답니다.
<FreakyTux> 오 좋은 일인가요
<shriekout> 조만간에 우분투 저장소에 싱크 되겠죠 :)
<FreakyTux> 아..타이밍이;
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-05-24
<yemharc> bundo, 안녕하세요
<bundo> ^^;
<cartes_> yemharc, bundo 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<bundo> cartes_  ^^;
<cartes_> 분도님 제꿈에 나오셨어요
<cartes_> 어젯밤에
<bundo> 악몽이었겠군요 ㅎ
<cartes_> 네 제 블로그가 분도님 컴터썻다가
<cartes_> 누군가에게 해킹당했었어요 -_-;;
<cartes_> ㄷㄷㄷ
<yemharc> (defparameter *OMG* ("help me....(dead)"))
<laggard> 날씨 좋은 날입니다 ~   활기찬 하루 보내세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요 :)
<bundo> cartes_  웹 일 하나요 ?
<bundo> 늑대와 여우에서 웹 개발자 구하는데 ...
<yemharc> bundo, drake님 추천해요 :)
<bundo> 어ㅗ 그럴까 ?
<yemharc> 드레이크님 실력도 좋잖아요
<yemharc> 그리고 프리랜서로 일하고 계시는거 같으니 여건도 괜찮을것 같구요
<bundo> 프리 아니고 취업인데 ..음
<yemharc> 그건 드레이크님 본인에게 물어봐야겠네요
<bundo> 그친구 디자인은 못하죠 ?
<bundo> 그래픽
<yemharc> 스스로는 프로그래머가 아니라 디자이너라고 불러달라고는 하시는데...
<bundo> 쩝
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 문자보내 보죠
<yemharc> 그래픽 다루는건 잘 모르겠어요
<yemharc> 애초에 "전 CLI유저"라고 하시니 ㅎ;;
<bundo> 아 cartes 가 윈유돈 이구나 ㅋ
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 원유돈이 뭔가요?
<bundo> 이름
<yemharc>  읭;;
<bundo> http://www.facebook.com/wekiweb
<bundo> 아마 본적 있을꺼임
<yemharc> 으음 ;;
<yemharc> .....4월 세미나에서 뵌건가;; 끙끙;;
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<cartes2> 안녕하세요..
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<cartes2> 지하철이에요
<jincreator> 전 학교입니다. ^^;
<jangnan|mac> 아 덥다
<jangnan|mac> 하와이급으로 덥네
<jincreator> 그럼 에어컨을 트세요.
<cartes2> 서울은 시원해요..
<jangnan|mac> 까페 안
<jangnan|mac> 여긴 시원
<jincreator> 저도 서울인데 더운데요.
<jangnan|mac> 밖이 더움
<jangnan|mac> 온도가 25도넘는듯
<jincreator> 오늘 27도까지 올라간다는 것 같은데요.
<jangnan|mac> 고작 27에 땀이 이렇게 나다니
<jincreator> 27도면 고작은 아닌 것 같은데요. 1도만 올라가면 깐깐한 공기관에서도 당당히 에어컨을 킬 수 있는 온도에요.
<yemharc> 잠시 리붓
<yemharc> 실패 OTL
<jincreator> ???
<yemharc> IRQ충돌로 커널패닉 일어나는걸 벌써 한달쨰 삽질중이에요
<jangnan|mac> 죄없는 난봉꾼 임태훈 왜케 까이지
<yemharc> 입이 심심한데 마침 껌이 눈앞에 떨어졌으니까요
<jangnan|mac> 정답
<jangnan|mac> 임태훈 야구 역사에 남을듯
<DoA> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<ndsin> 임태훈도 안타깝고
<ndsin> 송지선도 안타까움
<jangnan|mac> 임태훈은 그냥 그런데 송지선이 아깝
<jangnan|mac> 또한명의 여자가 죽다니
<jangnan|mac> http://www.lim-taehoon.com/
<jangnan|mac> 임태훈닷컴
<ndsin> 흠
<ndsin> 임태훈도
<ndsin> 어린 나이인데
<ndsin> 앞으로 야구어떻게 할지
<DoA> 네티즌이 일차 방어 했을때
<DoA> 막아졌으야 하는데 ㅋ
<jangnan|mac> 게임셋
<jangnan|mac> 아마 구단 징계받고 좀 잠수탔다가 조용해지면 다시 나와서 할듯
<ndsin> 물론 그래야겠죠
<ndsin> 야구가 직업이니까
<jangnan|mac> 뭐 전 야구 안봐서
<jangnan|mac> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<DoA> 저도ㅋㅋ 야구장하면 치킨밖에 모름
<ndsin> 안녕하세요
<DoA> 안녕하세요
<ndsin> 저도 야구를 딱히 보진 않지만
<jangnan|mac> 임 치면 임재범이 1위 임태훈이 2위네 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jangnan|mac> 두 임씨들이 인기구만
<DoA> 밀리다니 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 임재범 하차한다던데 너무 아쉽군요 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 임수님이 우분투 순위 1위임
<jangnan|mac> ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 임자 치면 임수님 나옴
<ndsin> (진짜?)
<jangnan|mac> ㅉ
<imsu> 엥?
<imsu> 이건 또 뭔가요
<jangnan|mac> 재테크족인기검색어에 왜 송지선아나운서가 2위지
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 왜케 자살을 이슈화하는지 몰라 ..
<imsu> 그니깐 자살하지 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<jangnan|mac> 자살을 왜해
<jangnan|mac> 임삿갓이 그렇게 좋앗나
<imsu> 임삿갓? ㅎㅎ
<jangnan|mac> 임삿갓이 이번 자살의 키워드임
<imsu> 그게 뭐에요?
<jangnan|mac> http://blog.naver.com/sunhan48?Redirect=Log&logNo=60129534170
<jangnan|mac> 애들은 보지마세요
<imsu> 아 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 삿갓이 머 별거라고
<imsu> 디게 난리네 ㅋㅋ
<jangnan|mac> 근데 임삿갓이 무용담처럼 선배들한테 떠들고다녓다는 얘기도있음
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jangnan|mac> 자매품 임어꺠도 있음
<imsu> 임어깨는또 뭐에요?
<jangnan|mac> 관련용어 임어깨- 어깨를 누르고 ㅇㅇ를 해달라는 뜻 (본문발췌)
<imsu> 아
<imsu> 저도 방금 검색해 봤는데
<imsu> 뭐 고백 어쩌고 저쩌고 하고 이런 관계 ? ㅋㅋㅋ
<jangnan|mac> 임삿갓 선고백
<jangnan|mac> 송지선이 역고백
<jangnan|mac> 임삿갓 거절 하는척하면서 요구
<jangnan|mac> 송지선거절
<jangnan|mac> 송지선이 사귄다는식 어필햇는데
<jangnan|mac> 임삿갓이 난 몰라
<jangnan|mac> 송지선 트윗질 1차 인터넷 공방
<jangnan|mac> 자살 현재
<jangnan|mac> 대충 이럼
<jangnan|mac> 두산 상대팀들 응원전략도 임삿갓에 맞춰서 변화
<jangnan|mac> 야구장에 삿갓나옴
<imsu> 흠;;;
<imsu> 암튼 뭐 복잡하네요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<jangnan|mac> 복잡할거없음
<jangnan|mac> 임삿갓이랑 몇번 가지고 놀다 버린거임
<jangnan|mac> 안좋지만 평범한 연애에서도 나올수있는 경우
<ndsin> 근데
<jangnan|mac> 남자가 나쁜놈이지만 자살한것도
<ndsin> 그럴수도 있지 않음?
<jangnan|mac> 웃긴거임
<ndsin> 임어깨가 그럴수도 있지
<ndsin> 남잔데
<jangnan|mac> 아직 어린데다가 스포츠쪽이면
<ndsin> 그 상황에서 여자도 어느정도는 좋아서 허락했다고
<ndsin> 한건데..
<jangnan|mac> 뭐 근데  원나잇 스탠드인건데
<ndsin> 분명 여자쪽에서도싫지 않았고
<jangnan|mac> 그날 만난것도 아닌데
<jangnan|mac> 좀 심하긴햇음
<ndsin> 좀 더 관계의 개선을 희망했기 때문에 수락했다고 한건데
<jangnan|mac> 일단 임삿갓은 추후 그럴 여지가 있기떄문에
<jangnan|mac> 확실히 밟아놔야함
<jangnan|mac> 적임 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> ....
<imsu> 적이라뇨?
<ndsin> 임수님은 잘생겨서 적이라네요
<jangnan|mac> 남자의 적
<ndsin> 대한민국 남자의 주적
<ndsin> 임수님
<ndsin> 근데
<ndsin> 솔직히 남녀 사이에
<ndsin> 그럴수도 있는거 아닌가여
<ndsin> 헐
<jangnan|mac> 안걸리면 그럴수도 있는데
<jangnan|mac> 다까발려지면
<jangnan|mac> 그럴수없을듯
<ndsin> 음
<jangnan|mac> 멱살잡이갈듯
<ndsin> 그렇죠...........
<ndsin> 까발려지면..........
<ndsin> 진짜 몸 조심해야할듯....나도 조심해야지...
<jangnan|mac> 가운데다리가 문제임
<ndsin> 그건 이성적인 의지와는 무관..
<jangnan|mac> ㅋㅋ
<jangnan|mac> 뭐 어찌됫든간에 결과는 어쩌든 이제 상관없고
<jangnan|mac> 오래 씹을수있음 좋을듯
<laggard> 컴피즈 스크린샷을 찍는데 선택영역표시까지 스크린샷에 나오네요 어디를 봐야할까요?
<imsu> 복잡혀 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 잉;; 모르는거다 ㅎㅎ
<jangnan|mac> 맥osx ㄲ
<jincreator> shutter 대신 쓰세요. ^^;
<jangnan|mac> 슈터
<jangnan|mac> 전혜빈결혼햇네
<jangnan|mac> 시기좋을때 결혼하네
<yemharc> 커널 2.6.39가 릴리즈 됐네요
<laggard> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/771875
<laggard> 위에 말한것이 버그라네요
<razGon> 안녕하세요?
<razGon> 완연한 농번기 입니다. ㅎ
<hanbin973> 냥
<hanbin973> ㅇㅇ
<hanbin973> 음냐 =.= 까다롭네
<CuBric> 후루룹
<regencaca> 저..kr.archive.ubuntu.com 더이상 서비스 안하나요?
<regencaca> 얼마전 (한 20일전?) 까지 잘쓰다가 이상하게 안되네요..
<Jinseok> ¾È³çÇϼ¼¿ä;;;
<Jinseok> ¾Æ ¸ÁÇÒ ¿ÀÆä¶ó ¿´±º¿ä.
<Seony> Jinseok: 인코딩 깨집니다. UTF-8로 바꾸세요.
<Jinseok> How can change UTF-8 in Opera? I can read Hangul
<Jinseok> Àú±â¿ä Àú ÀÎÄÚµù ±úÁ®¿ä?
<Jinseok> Àú Áö±Ý utf-8 ¸ÂÃß¾î ÁÖ±ä Çߴµ¥ Ȥ½Ã ±úÁö³ª¿ä?
<jasonjang> 제가 좀 늦게 봤는데...Oprea 에서는 UTF-8 을 이용할 수 가 없었는데....최근 Opera 가 어찌 바뀌었는지 모르기 때문에 정확한 답을 못 주겠네요.
<tebica> 안녕하세요, 얼마 전부터 kr.archive.ubuntu.com 접속이 안되어서 daum 으로 바꾸기는 했는데
<tebica> kr.archive.ubuntu.com 는 이제 서비스가 안되는건가요?
<kakku> 안녕하세요
<kakku> PHP 파일을 Mysql과 연동해서 짰는데요, http://localhost/'PHP파일 이름' 을 했는데 안뜨네요, APM 구동 확인 했구요 PHPmyadmin도 됩니다. PHP파일을 따로 저장하는 경로가 있나요?
<tebica> html 은 잘 뜨나요?
<jasonjang> kr.archive.ubuntu.com 되다 안되다를 반복했는데, 공식적으로 "않한다"는 말씀은 본 적이 없어요
<kakku> tebica///네, 뜨긴 하지만 한글이 깨지네요
<tebica> jasonjang 감사합니다. 최근 1~2일 계속 안되는것 같아서요 ^^
<Seony> kakku: php 소스코드의 첫 시작부분이 어떻게 되는데요?
<kakku> 어디까지를 말씀하시는 거죠?
<Seony> <? 라고 적으셨어요? <?php 라고 적으셨어요?
<kakku> <? 이거요!
<Seony> <?php 라고 적으셔야됩니다.
<Seony>  /var/www 에다 파일 넣고 다시 해보세요.
<kakku> <? 	$connet=mysql_connect("localhost","php5","****");
<kakku> 이런식으로 적었어요
<kakku> <? 바로 밑 줄이
<kakku> $connect
<kakku> 로 시작 하구요 /var/www 에는 권한이 없다고 저장이 안되요
<kakku> 이동도 안되구요...
<Seony> 그러니까 <?php 라고 적어보세요
<Seony> 그리고 /var/www에는 당연히 권한이 없으니까 sudo 를 붙여서 옮기셔야죠
<Ponics> 헛... 초.. 초.. 초... 초고수.... 이시다..
<Seony> Ponics: ㅎㅎ 농담도..
<Ponics> 부럽습니다.. 저도 언제쯤 초고수가 되어서 저와 같은 콤맹들에게 도움을 줄수 있을런지요.. 에효..
<kakku> 아...우분투를 쓴 지 얼마 안되서 그런데 .. 터미널 이용해서 이동시켜야 하나요
<Seony> kakku: 리눅스 말고 다른 유닉스도 경험이 없으신가보군요...
<kakku> 예...
<Seony> 음... 제가 데탑용을 잘 안써서 터미널 말고는 잘 모르겠습니다.
<kakku> mv 쓰면 되나요
<Seony> mv는 이동이구요, 복사가 필요하시면 cp를 쓰시면 됩니다. 앞에 sudo 붙여주시구요
<Seony> sudo mv filename /var/www/
<Seony> 이런 식으로요
<kakku> 오
<kakku> 감사합니다.
<Seony> 그리고 아까 말씀드린대로 php 소스파일에서, <? 대신 <?php 라고 넣으시구요
<kakku> 그건 당근 했죠!
<kakku> 실행할 응용프로그램이 없다는데요.....아까랑 같은 경우네요..
<Seony> 에러메시지를 그대로 불러주세요
<kakku> 더블클릭을 하면 gedit으로 뜨구요, Firefox 웹 브라우저로 열면 실행할 응용프로그램이 없다고 나옵니다.
<Seony> 더블클릭을 왜 하셨는데요?
<kakku> html은 더블클릭해도 열려서요, php도 그리 될 까 해서 했습니다.
<Seony> 혹시 그 php파일을 더블클릭하셨단 얘긴가요?
<kakku> 네
<Seony> 아~ php는 더블클릭해도 안보여줍니다.
<Seony> 일단 파일이 /var/www 폴더 안으로 들어간 건 확인하셨구요?
<kakku> 설마 또 터미널로 해서 여는건 아니죠!
<kakku> 네
<Seony> 그러면, 파폭 열어서 주소창에 http://localhost/filename 해보세요
<kakku> 아...
<kakku> 아! 맞다.
<kakku> 와!!! 열리긴 하는데!!! 한글이 깨지네요.
<kakku> 산넘어 산이네요...;;
<Seony> 그건 한글 인코딩 문제니 별거 아닐 거에요
<kakku> 음 어떤 걸 바꾸어주면 됩니까..?
<Seony> 한글 인코딩이 뭘로 되어있는데요?
<kakku> UTF-8 일겁니다.
<Seony> 우분투 기본 인코딩이 utf-8이라서, 한글 인코딩이 utf-8이라면 분명히 안깨져서 나올텐데요.
<kakku> UHC로 바꿔야하나요?
<Seony> euc-kr 같으니, 그냥 php문서에다 html 메타태그를 넣으세요.
<DingGGu> 헤더를
<DingGGu> 바꿔주세요..
<DingGGu> http://dd.gl/sx3nv kakku
<DingGGu> 이런식으로여..
<Ponics> 아.. 너무 어렵다.. 고수분들의 대화 도대체 알아 들을 수가 없....
<kakku> 으..음?
<Seony> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=euc-kr" /> 하시면 되겠네요.
<Seony> 헤더에 메타태그를 넣으시면 될 거에요.
<kakku> <?php 밑에 넣는거죠?
<Seony> php 밑에 html 안에다요
<kakku> 허허..
<tebica> 메타태그는 HTML이니까.. <?php 위에 넣어야 할꺼 같은데요.. (<?php 위 HTML영역에)
<Seony> 네 뭐 밑이든 위든 간에 html 사이에...
<kakku> html영역이 없는데, 그냥 위에다 올릴까요?
<Seony> 근데 PHP 코딩하시는 분이 저 정도는 기본으로 아셔야하는데..
<Seony> html 영역이 없으면 그냥 만들어서 넣으시면 됩니다.
<kakku> 그렇군영
<DingGGu> ..
<DingGGu> kakku
<DingGGu> http://dd.gl/JCSm
<kakku> ㅎㅎ 죄송합니다.
<kakku> 예..
<FreakyTux> 안녕하세요
<kakku> 인코딩을 EUC-KR로 하니까 제대로 나오는군요...
<kakku> 안녕하세요
<kakku> 아, 감사합니다.
<kakku> 공부 열심히 해서 다시 찾아뵐게요.
<DoA> 안녕하세요
<Ponics> 안녕하세요~! 저는 우ㅂㅌ를 처음 첩하는 컴맹 입니다. 잘 부탁 드립니다.
<dowaty12> 안녕하세요
<dowaty12> 아주 기초적인 설치관련 질문좀 드릴까 합니다;;
<dowaty12> 기존에 주분투 설치해서 사용하다, 아무래도 초보는 코분투를 깔아야 할 것 같아서 코분투 설치하려고 부팅 시디를 만들었는데
<dowaty12> 주분투에서는 wubi.exe 파일을 압축 파일로 인식한다는 사실을 오늘에야 알았습니다;;;
<ujuc> ..?
<dowaty12> 기존에는 윈도우 상에서 usb에 iso 파일 굽고 wubi.exe를 통해 설치했는데(시디롬이 없습니다.)
<ujuc> 주분투도 wubi로 설치하셨나요?
<dowaty12> 네
<ujuc> 그러시면 주분투 wubi를 삭제하시고
<dowaty12> 지금 그 방식으로 하려니 아예 안되네요, 질문이 길어서 죄송합니다. 답변좀 부탁드려요
<ujuc> Cobuntu로 하시면 됩니다만..... 코분투에서 wubi를 지원해줬는지를 모르겟군요.;
<dowaty12> 코분투로 부팅USB만들어논 상태인데 wubi.exe 파일은 있습니다.
<dowaty12> 다만 usb부팅을 미지원하는 메인보드에 시디롬도 없어서 설치할 방법을 모르겠네요
<ujuc> 시동을 윈도우로 하시구요..
<ujuc> usb를 꼳으시면... wubi가 실행될껀데요..
<ujuc> 주분투로 실행하시면 exe파일은 다른 프로그램을 깔아야지만 실행이되는거라서요^^..
<ujuc> 윈도우로 다시 접하셔서 하셔야됩니다.
<dowaty12> 아 방법은 윈도우군요, 주분투 설치할 때 윈도우 파티션은 일부로 날렸네요 ㅠ
<dowaty12> 답변 감사드립니다. 일단 그냥 주분투 써야겠군요
<dowaty12> 죽어도 사운드가 안나와서 코분투 깔아보려 했지만 일단 사운드 해결법이나 더 찾아봐야겠네요...감사합니다 ^^
<ujuc> 아..;;
<ujuc> ??
<ujuc> 사운드가 안나오시나요??
<ujuc> 아예?
<dowaty12> 네
<ujuc> 음.....
<ujuc> 터미널 을 실행시키셔서.
<dowaty12> 전에 게시글도 올리고 많은 분들이 조언 해주셨는데도 해결을 못해서요 ^^;;;
<ujuc> 아..
<dowaty12> 사실 제 랩탑 사양에 우분투는 사치인거 같기는 한데 가끔 음악이 아쉬운지라 도전해볼라 했더니
<ujuc> 터미널에서 alsamixer을 실행해보셨나요??
<dowaty12> 넹
<ujuc> 아.. 그런데도 안잡히시나보네요..;
<dowaty12> 거기서는 특이사항이 없더라구요
<ujuc> 전부 그래프가 안올라와있으신건아니셨구요..?
<dowaty12> 정상적으로 볼륨 조절도 되는걸로 나오는데 소리는 죽어도 안나오네요. 드라이버 문제 같습니다
<dowaty12> 네 그래프도 다 올려봤어요 ㅠ
<ujuc> ㅠ.ㅠ...
<ujuc> 답답하죠..ㅠ.ㅠ 그러면...
<ujuc> 사운드 설정가셔서... 디바이스들 다 잡아보셨는데도 안되는거면..OTL정말..;
<dowaty12> 마스터 볼륨아래에 무한대 심볼 있는거 맞죠?
<ujuc> 설정에서 말씀이신가요?
<dowaty12> 터미널에서 alsamixer 실행시키면
<DoA> 우분투랑 잘 맞는 노트북 있나요?
<dowaty12> 시키먼 화면 나오는데 각 항목별로 무한대 심볼이 있기도 하고 없기도 해서 그럽니다.
<ujuc> 아..
<ujuc> 무한데가 설정이 안된걸껍니다.... 제가알기론.ㅡ.ㅡ;; 맞나 기억이 가물가물해서 그렇지요ㅠ.ㅠ.
<dowaty12> DoA님은 블로그 작성하시는 DoA님 맞나요?
<dowaty12> ujuc님, 아....그래서 소리가 안나나 보네요
<DoA> 아니요;;;;
<DoA> 이 커뮤니티에 다른 DoA란 분이 계시나요??
<DoA> 다른 분도 물으시던데;;
<ujuc> DoA: 음.. 잘맞는 컴퓨터들에 대해서 커뮤니티에서 어디 올리고 있는 것들이 있습니다.
<Ponics> DoA님은 콘솔의 초고수 이시옵니다..
<DoA> 그ㅡㅡ;;;;;
<dowaty12> 아, 아니요 제가 자주 읽는 블로그 중에  DoA라는 분이 계시는데 아이폰이나 정치 관련 글을 많이 씁니다.
<ujuc> 그분은 한글아니셨나요..;;;
<DoA> 아 그런가요;;; 몇몇 분들이 물어보셔서;;
<ujuc> 트윗하시면서 영어로 사용하시고 계신걸로 아는데..;;;;;
<dowaty12> 한글로 도아라고도 하시고, DoA라고도 하시네요(트윗 하신 후로 영어를 사용 중이시군요)
<DoA> 저는 디오에이로 따로따로 읽습니다 ㅋㅋ
<ujuc> ^^ㅋㅋㅋ
<dowaty12> 아 ^^
<DoA> 다음에 들어올때부턴 중간에 콤마라도 찍어줘야지 ㅋ
<Ponics> DoA님은 매우 유명하신 분입니다.. 데빌메이 크라이 와 쌍벽을 이루시고... 헐벗은 언냐들을 대거 등장 시키시는... 비치 발리볼까지 가능 하신...
<DoA> 아 앞에 0x0 를 붙이던지 해야지 ㅋ 헷갈려하시지 않게 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics> 엑빡으로 거듭나신 DoA님 만쉐~!
<DoA> Ponics 님 저 말하시는거 아니죠? ㅋㅋ
<Ponics> 슬마요~! 그럴리가효...
<DoA> 아 우분투랑 아주 잘 붙는 노트북이 있으면 좋겠는데... 13인치급에서
<Ponics> DoA님 훔.. 그렇군효... 13"급이면... 모니터만 그렇게 쓰시면 원하시는 기능이야 데탑으로...
<DoA> 지금은 슬립도 안되고 미디도 안되고 블루투스도 꺼림칙하게 되고...
<DoA> ㅡㅡ;;;;
<ujuc> 띵크페드.. 괜춘합니다..
<ujuc> 그래픽 카드도 안잡아줘도 되고요...
<ujuc> 가끔... 모뎀이 신형이 붙어서 애를 썩히기도 하지만..요..ㅋㅋ
<DoA> 미디가 안되는건 설정 문제인가요? 하드웨어 문제인가요?
<ujuc> 하드웨어 문제라기보다는.. 설정문제가 아닐까요??
<DoA> 같은 노트북에서 xp는 5시간 반 가는데 우분투 쓰면 4시간 가는것도 조금 아쉽구요
<DoA> 미디가 안되니 버쳐 들어가는 사운드 프로그램은 다 안되더라구요 ㅠㅠ
<ujuc> ..그점은 좀 그렇지요..
<Ponics> DoA님... X 만 안쓰시면... 10시간도 충분 합니다~!
<DoA> 저는 컴피즈로 도배를 하는 사람입니다 ;;;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DoA> 절전모드 안되는 대신 콘솔로 넘어가 있으면 비스무레하게 되려나 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics> DoA / 베릴 혹은 컴피즈를 남용하시는 것은 윈도에서 와우를 장기간 하시는 것과 같은...
<ujuc> 컴피즈를.... 죽이시는게...
<DoA> ㅡㅠㅡ 이쁜걸 어떡해요
<ujuc> 더 좋을듯한데요.;
<Ponics> DoA / 좋은 방법이 생각 났습니다... 컴피즈를 무한대로 쓰셔도 베터리 소모가 짱짱한 방법이 있습니다... 자동차용 12V 를 사용하시면... 컴피즈를 마음것 쓰셔도 됩니다.
<DoA> 근데 맥은 왜 오래가지......... 걔도 화려한데;;;
<DoA> 왜요 발전기를 들고다니라 하시지 ㅋㅋ
<DoA> 지금 웹아얄시라서 개인대화설정이 안되네요...
<Ponics> DoA / 발전기 보다는 자동차용 12V 베터리가 스몰틱 하고 휴대도 간편 합니다.
<ujuc> 맥은 그만큼 최적화되었으니까요......ㅠ.ㅠ. 하드웨어까지 자기들이 맞게 조립하는... 완성체를 만드니까요..
<DoA> 맥에도 창 말랑거리는 효과가 있나요?? 맥에서는 못본거 같은데...
<DoA> 다음 윈도 버젼땐 익스포제 기능은 꼭 넣었으면 좋겠는데 창관리좀 하게.....
<ujuc> 음.ㅡ.ㅡ... 그건 사용해보지를 못해서.ㅡ.ㅡ..... 회사컴으로 있지만 부팅을 안하니.ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<Ponics> 내일도 겁나 덥다고 하옵니다.. 여러 고수분들의 해안을 듣고자 하옵니다..
<Ponics> 겁나 더운 날씨에 우ㅂㅌ 설치된 콤뿌따에게 더위를 이기는 방법을 알려 주옵소서..
<DoA> 저희야 뭐 에어컨 있으니 ㅋㅋ
<DoA> 저번에 컴퓨터 시퓨 온도가 70찍더니 그냥 뻗어버리던데....
<ujuc> 냉장고 옆에서 하심이...
<Ponics> DoA / 콤뿌따의 CPU 는 머 종류마다 다르겠지만.. 80도 에서 바로 다이 하였나이다... 쿨러 때고 몇도에 죽나 확인 하였나이다..
<DoA> 멋모르고 쿨러 때고 하다가 시퓨에 손 덴적도 있스빈다~~
<DoA> 개인 대화창 안되닌까 불편하네요....
<Ponics> 개인 대화창 이라 하면 쿼리를 말씀 하시는 지효 ? 역시.. 초고수 분들은 뭐가 달라도... 다르다는.. ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<DoA> 자꾸 그러실겁니까 ... ㅡㅡ ㅋㅋ
<DoA> 학교에서 c하나 배우다가 학기 끝나고 컴퓨터 배운적이 없스빈다
<Ponics> DoA / ~~빈다. <--- 이 언어는 어느 행성의 언어 이옵니까 ? 알려 주옵소서... 꾸벅..
<DoA> 웹에선 /nick 이거 안되나요? 다른 명령어로 되있나
<Ponics> 헉... /kick 를 하실려고 하시는 군효.. ㅎㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<dowaty12> ujuc님 아직 계시죠?
<dowaty12> 구글링 열심히 하다가 정답은 못찾고 어던 얭키가 자기는 뭐 이것저것 지우다가 됐다는 말 보여서 패키지 사운드 관련된거 마구 지우다 보니 되는군요 -_-;;
<dowaty12> 이제 남은건 Fn키 살리기
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ujuc> 너무 많이 까셔서 그렇게 되신듯.;;
<ujuc> 펑션키는..ㅡ.ㅡ;; 조금 설정이 만히 들어가야되는걸로 암니다..;
<dowaty12> 펑션키도 1/3만 살아나는군요 에효
<dowaty12> 전 도서관이라 이제 퇴근을 합니다. 즐거운 밤 되세요 :)
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<ujuc> 안녕하세요^^>
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<Ponics> 초고수 jincreator님 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 초천재 포닉스님 안녕하세요.
<Ponics> jincreator: / 이방의 천재님들이 웃습니다.. 전 미천한 허접 콤맹 이옵니다..
<jincreator> 이방의 고수님들도 이미 웃으셨겠군요...
<shriekout> 초보는...
<shriekout> ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 조금 전 두번 웃으신 분이시군요.
<Ponics> 훔... 핸드뽕 을 바꿔야 하나 심히 고민 중입니다..
<jangnan|win7> 넥원지름
<jangnan|win7> ㅡ,ㅡ
<Ponics> 아놔...
<jincreator> ???
<jincreator> 이만 자러 갑니다...
<imsu> 이른 새벽 아무도 안계시나요 ㅎㅎ
<goodsofbad> 헉
#ubuntu-ko 2011-05-25
<Seony^MBP> 아.... 귀찮은 일들이 많이 생기네
<CuBric> 굿모닝
<jangnan|mac> 어우 아침에만되면 일케 졸리냐
<CuBric> 룰루
<jangnan|mac> 음
<CuBric> 음
<jangnan|mac> 탕
<CuBric> 수
<CuBric> 으윽
<jangnan|mac> 한아얄씨가 8080포트로도 붙네요
<jangnan|mac> ㅡ,ㅡ
<jangnan|mac> 그동안 못들가다가 이제 들감
<jangnan|mac> 6664포트로 햇더니 안되더만
<Seony^MBP> 한아얄씨는 드가도 그만 안드가도 그만 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> 그놈3 좋네요
<yemharc_> <-어제 하루 판올림 및 그놈3 탑재한 ㅎㅎ
<laggard> 그놈3은 11.04에서 설치 가능한가요?
<yemharc_> 네
<yemharc_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<yemharc_> sudo apt-get update
<yemharc_> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<yemharc_> sudo apt-get -f upgrade
<yemharc_> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<yemharc_> 하고 리붓하면 됩니다
<yemharc_> 다만 아직 공식지원은 아니기 때문에
<yemharc_> 일어나는 모든 문제는 자신이 감당해야 합니다.
<yemharc_> ....공식이라고 해도 마찬가지인듯한 기분도 듭니다만
<laggard> 그놈3이 뜨면 유니티는 작동 안한는 건가요?
<yemharc_> 그야 완전 별개의 창 관리자니까요
<jangnan|mac> 고놈3
<jangnan|mac> 킨들3 좋나
<jangnan|mac> 구경해볼만한데가 없으니
<laggard> 아하 그렇군요
<Seony^MBP> 이번에 나온 데비안6 네트워크 인스톨iso는 32/64 통합인갑네요
<yemharc_> 음?
<yemharc_> Seony^MBP, 따로 있을텐데요
<Seony^MBP> 받으니까 파일명이 debian-6.0.1a-amd64-i386-netinst.iso라서요....
<yemharc_> 읭..
<yemharc_> 공홈에는 따로 있어요
<yemharc_> 용량 180M 정도인데 그렇게 써 있는거면 터질 확률이 높다고 봅니다
<yemharc_> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.1a/amd64/iso-cd/debian-6.0.1a-amd64-netinst.iso
<yemharc_> 이런 식으로 되어 있거든요
<Seony^MBP> 지금 debian.org에서 받고있어요.
<Seony^MBP> debian.org 화면 오른쪽 상단에 download 버튼이 있거든요...
<yemharc_> 거기는 또 그렇게 나오나요?
<Seony^MBP> 용량이 큰걸 보니 둘다 쑤셔넣고 32/64인지 알아서 판단해서 설치하는 통합버전인갑네요
<yemharc_> 흠
<yemharc_> 보통 netinst 용량이 180~188 사이니까요
<yemharc_> 그보다 더 크면 통합이 맞긴 하겠네요
<Seony^MBP> 400메가거든요
<yemharc_> 으잌ㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 데비안이 우분투의 발전모습이 좀 신경쓰이긴 하나보네요.
<yemharc_> 왜 1+1인데 3이 되는거냣ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 홈피 디자인도 전체적으로 많이 좋아졌고...
<Seony^MBP> 하긴 기반을 만든 애들은 정작 인기가 없으니.. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> 개인적으로 최고는 우분투랑 데비안이 손잡고 쎄쎄쎄....는 아니고;;
<yemharc_> 여튼 두 배포판이 좀 더 밀접하게 협력관계를 가졌으면 해요
<yemharc_> 우분투 사용하는입장에서 항상 아쉬운건 안정성이고
<yemharc_> 데비안쪽에서는 폭넓은 유저층이니까요
<jangnan|mac> 맥이 짱이야
<Seony^MBP> 두 배포판이 기반이 같다는 점으로 봐서는, 협력관계는 불가능할 거 같아요. 둘 중 하나는 죽어야죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> jangnan|mac: 제 말이.. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> 그럼 이참에 흡수통합하고 우분투 기반으로 말을 갈아치울까요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> yemharc_: 근데 제 개인적으로는 데비안을 더 선호합니다.. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> 저도 안정성때문에 서버는 데비안 씁니다
<Seony^MBP> 무쟈게 안정적이거든요.
<yemharc_> 근데 데탑용으로는 우분투의 편의성이 압도적이더군요
<Seony^MBP> 업데이트도 거의 없고... 무쟈게 심심하고..
<yemharc_> 허나 돈받고 하는 서버업무에는 최고죠 이게
<Seony^MBP> 네. 데탑용으로서는... 따라갈 게 없죠. 민트 빼고...
<yemharc_> 손 안대도 돈이 들어오는 그 느낌......
<Seony^MBP> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 관리자 게으르게 만들잖아요
<yemharc_> ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 아악
<yemharc_> CuBric, ㅇㅅㅇ/
<CuBric> 모레 글피군
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ~ ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 할룽
<imsu> 언제 또 대화가 시작되었는지 큭큭
<Seony^MBP> ㅋ
<CuBric> 이면수의 줄임말
<CuBric> 임수
<imsu> 흐흐흐
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ
<imsu> 제이름 자꾸 쓰지마세요 구글 검색됨 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 검색할 사람도 없음
<Seony^MBP> imsu: 안써도 검색돼.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> mbp 꼭 무슨 비타민 의 종류 같아
<imsu> 그게 뭔가요?
<Seony^MBP> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 아하
<CuBric> 암
<CuBric> 임수여
<CuBric> 임수얌
<CuBric> 토요일에 오드낭
<imsu> 토요일이요?
<CuBric> 모임
<imsu> 별일 없으면 갈려구요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 오면 침발라 줘야징
<jangnan|mac> 토요일 한남동에서
<jangnan|mac> 한다던데요
<jangnan|mac> 가서 까까나 먹어야지
<jangnan|mac> ㅡ,ㅡ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 장난님도 보면
<CuBric> 침발라 드림
<jangnan|mac> 씻지말고 가야겟네요
<CuBric> 내가 바를건 아님둥
<CuBric> 울아들이 바를지도
<CuBric> 5살 배기
<jangnan|mac> ㅉ
<imsu> 잉? 침을
<imsu> ??
<imsu> 에잉 디러 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 잠시 졸았으
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 으으
<bundo> 아 이거  적용 해보다가 실패 했음  http://www.phpbb.com/community/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=2118227
<bundo> 쩝 날로 치매 심해지는 강분도
<CuBric> 분도옹
<CuBric> 이제 얼마 안남았네요
<yemharc_> bundo, 안녕하세요
<bundo> ^^;
<CuBric> 잠시 윈도우로 부팅
<CuBric> 돌아옴
<CuBric> 조용한 이부뉘기
<CuBric> 어찌 하려나
<bundo> 오랜 만에 답변하나 했심 http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=17540&p=86499#p86499
<CuBric> 분도옹
<bundo> 이거 확인 샷 찍느라 재로긴 했심 흐흐
<bundo> 참 당일날 주차 됩니다.
<CuBric> 기분이 이상하게 가라 앉습니다
<bundo> 다음 사장하고 쇼부 보았어요
<bundo> 차 몰고 들 오셔도 됩니다.
<CuBric> 아가씨들도 쇼부좀 보세요
<bundo> 그건 명환이가 할일 인데 음
<CuBric> 1:1 로 배치가능하게
<bundo> 전 여자 관심 없어유
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 사은품좀 많이
<bundo> 사은품도 관심 없어유
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 전 관심있어요
<bundo> 사은 품 머드라 아마 다음 머그컵 인가 >
<CuBric> 아
<CuBric> 1인당 1개씩이ㅛ/
<CuBric> 요?
<bundo> 네.
<CuBric> 그것말곤요?
<bundo> CD가 아직 도착 안했음
<bundo> 쩝 알아 보는중
<CuBric> 흠
<bundo> 이번 왜 이리 늦지 음
<yemharc_> 브어......
<CuBric> 11.04 버전 문제 많타고 하던데요
<yemharc_> 많이 안정됐어요
<bundo> 전 걍 잘 쓰는 중
<yemharc_> 패치의 힘
<CuBric> 밀이가 울집에서 셋팅해주면서
<CuBric> 하는말
<CuBric> 꼬옥 이 업글 버튼은 누르지 마세요
<bundo> 크 ~
<yemharc_> 그야 당연히 가장 좋은 방법은 문제를 안 일어나게 하는거니 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 밀이 그날 울면서 셋팅했다는
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 서니옹이 전에 준 mp3 파일 듣는중 와일드 월드 !
<CuBric> 거친세상
<bundo> 나 한달에 노래 아마 10곡도 안듣나 봐요
<CuBric> 음
<CuBric> 전 아이폰도 있고 그전에는 아이팟도 쓰고 있어서
<CuBric> 또 예전에
<CuBric> 직업이 음반회사 엔지니어라서...
<CuBric> 음악은... 귀가 뚫어져라 접했ㅈ요
<bundo> 요즘 페북 피해가 한줄 답변 ㅎㅎ http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=17429&p=86502#p86502
<yemharc_> 아옼ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc_> 오픈소스 드라이버 만셐ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 밀아
<yemharc_> ?
<CuBric> 난 이번 기브엔 테이크 시간에
<CuBric> 시퓨하고 램 푼다
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> bundo, 그놈3 갈아탔는데 비공개 드라이버가 계속 패널로딩에서 삽질해서 오픈드라이버로 밀어버리니 올클리어에요
<yemharc_> CuBric, 아, 그때 그것들요?
<CuBric> ddr2 4200 512 가 기본임
<yemharc_> 그것보단 키보드를 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 엔디비아 /
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 시퓨는 그때 그것들이 맞음
<yemharc_> bundo, 엔비디아는 그럭저럭 잘 맞는데 ATI는 @#$^%&@#$
<bundo> 난 이번에 기브엔 테이크에 내명함 쫙 푼다 .. 흐
<bundo> 처음 이들에게만 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> ㅎ
<yemharc_> 이왕이면 카톡도 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 전 우분투 모임 2008년 부터 한번도 안빠졌어요
<bundo> 전부 아마 20번 정도 일듯한데.. 공식 모임만
<bundo> 집에 쓸만 한게 안생기네요
<bundo> 이쪽 저쪽서 받은 거도 죄다 없고 쩝
<CuBric> 꾸르륵
<CuBric> 분도옹
<CuBric> 울 별이 엄마 만들어주고파요
<bundo> 별이가 누구죠 ?
<CuBric> 울아들이요
<bundo> 아하 ~
<bundo> 둘재 엄마?
<CuBric> 아니요
<bundo> 난 써드 까지 있는데  쩝
<CuBric> 별이 는 엄마 얼굴 도 모르고 자랐어요
<CuBric> 별이 100일 지나고 사고로 떠난지라..
<bundo> 쩝 ~
<bundo> 암튼 여자란 건 스스로 사귀는 겁니다. ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 지금 상황에선 힘드네요
<CuBric> 혼자몸이라면 모를까요
<bundo> 페북에 메이드 사진 지나 올림
<bundo> 내가 아끼는 메이드 인데... 쩝
<bundo> 너무 가까이 지낸 ... 음~
<CuBric> 페북친추 안되 있자나요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 강분도 로 검색하세윻
<bundo> 술자리 만드는 중 흐
<CuBric> 사진 없어요
<bundo> 올렸다가 지웠음
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<bundo> 낚시성으로 사실 라이터 지나(중국) 올린건데 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 친추요청 햇어요
<bundo> 추가 했고 우분투 그룹에 추가 하였음
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 아악 밥 먹어야징 ~ 흐
<CuBric> 아악
<CuBric> 김유진 은 누구지
<cartes_> yemharc_, http://cartes9.com/blog/232
<cartes_> 일단 책읽고 웹표준의 서론 써봤어요
<yemharc> 흠
<CuBric> 아흠
<imsu> bundo: 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> cartes_, HTML과 XHTML의 차이점은 뭐고 각각의 장점과 단점이 뭔지 포스팅 해보세요
<cartes_> 흑..
<Seony^MBP> 숙제 내주시는 거군요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 써니에게도 숙제를
<Seony^MBP> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 00x00 의 어쩌구 저쩌구
<Jinseok> 안녕하세요
<Jinseok> 오늘 많이들 계시네요
<CuBric> 많이는 있는데
<CuBric> 말은 적어요
<Jinseok> 뭐 다들 그러시죠
<Jinseok> irc 는 원래 떠들라고 있는것인데 그렇죠?
<Jinseok> 전 알투 조금 하겠습니다
<cartes_> 알투가 뭔가요?
<yemharc> 후음...
<bundo> Seony^MBP  제주대 학생들 5~6명이 로코팀 가입을 좀 할거에요
<bundo> 저하고 프로젝트 하나 하거든요
<Seony^MBP> 넵. 신속히 처리해드리겠습니다.
<Seony^MBP> 퇴근합니다. 이따 집에서 뵈요
<Jinseok> 알투를 하고 왔습니다
<Jinseok> 알투는 게임인 알투비트의 줄임말 입니다;;
<yemharc> 알투라 하심은 알투비트를 말하시는건가요?
<Jinseok> 네
<yemharc> 외근나갑니다
<yemharc> 어흑 ㅠㅠ
<jasonjang> bundo; han9k 님이 보낸 전자우편 내용 좋은데...그 쪽에서 묵묵부답 중. 저도 답답하네요.
<imsu> cartes_: 하잉 ㅎㅎ
<cartes_> 임수씨 안녕하세요
<cartes_> 저 좀 기력을 되찾았어요
<cartes_> 히히
<jasonjang> 좀 후에는 = 저녁에는 irc council  에서 얘기를 해 봐야겠어요.
<cartes_> 아얄씨 카운실?
<cartes_> 외국인들도 모이는 의회같은게 있나요?
<jasonjang> 예, 정확히는 loco council 의 irc 에서요.
<jasonjang> cartes_; /join #ubuntu-locoteams 가 보시든지...
<cartes_> 갓다왔습니다 ^^*
<imsu> 라면먹으러 히히
<bundo> jasonjang 넵 알겠습니다. ^^;
<CuBric> 아아
<CuBric> 오늘 일 끝
<imsu> CuBric: 벌써요?? ㅋㅋ 더 하셈 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 후훗
<CuBric> 룰루랄라
<Haruharu> 안녕하세요. 새로 우분투 접하는 사용자입니다. 윈7 32bit에 Virtualbox로 우분투 설치 시 64bit 가능한가요? 컴사양은 q8200 쿼드 4g입니다.
<CuBric> 글쎄요 비트 가 걸리긴 하네요
<Seony> 그건 안될 것 같은데요. Host가 32인데 VM이 64는 상식적으로 좀...
<Haruharu> 감사합니다. 32bit로 접하고 나중에 함 도전해봐야 겠네요.
<CuBric> 써니야
<CuBric> 만불만 있으면 좋겠당
<Seony> 저두요
<CuBric> 누가 미친척 하고 돈좀 안뿌리낭
<Haruharu> 자료실 공지에 ebuntu얘기도 있는데 배포판은 어디서 받을 수있나요? 직장이라 많이 훌터보지 못하고 질문만 드립니다..
<Seony> Edubuntu가 아니구요?
<bundo> ebuntu 는 아직 만들지 않았습니다.
<bundo> 7월~8월 첫  예정입니다.
<Seony> bundo: ebuntu는 무슨 배포판이에요?
<bundo> 임베디드 개발용 분투 에요 ^^;
<Seony> 아...
<bundo> https://launchpad.net/~ebuntu
<bundo> 런처에 만우절날 만들었다 는거 아닙니까 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 공식적으로 투표하여 제가 두표획득으로 오너 됬습니다. ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 냐함
<CuBric> 으으으
<jasonjang> bundo; 지금 가장 가까이 있는 사람이 jono bacon 인데...영국시간으로는 아직 이른 시간이라 그런지 온-라인에 보이지 않아서 기다리는 중입니다.
<bundo> 넵 ^^;
<jasonjang> 근데...전에 껨' 그 분도 잠수? ㅎ
<bundo> CD 없으면 없는대로 5월 모임 가능합니더 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 당췌 요즘 연락이 제대로 잘 되는 사람들이 없어여. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ.
<CuBric> 아함
<CuBric> 지루지루지루
<CuBric> 와아 페북에서 번역도 해주는...
<Jinseok> 안녕히 계세요 라는 인사를 남기고 학원 갑니다. ㅂㅂ
<CuBric> 쿠쿵
<imsu> 전 이만 ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 현인님
<CuBric> 심심해요
<leehyunin> CuBric, 어이쿠 심심한 것 만큼 고통스러운 일이 많지 않죠
<CuBric> 밥먹고 돌아와도 심심한 ....
<CuBric> 아악
<Ponics> CuBric: / 초고수 CuBric님 넙죽.
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<CuBric> 포닉옹 왜이러삼
<Ponics> CuBric: / 이번주 토요일날에 전번과 소개팅 날짜를 넘겨 주실꺼라 믿사옵니다.
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 숨어 댕길꺼에요
<Ponics> CuBric: / 아항...007 작전... 그럼 저도 숨어 댕기겠사옵니다..
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 아가씨 데리고 가면 숨어 댕기지도 못하겠죠
<Ponics> 훔...
<Ponics> 아놔... 잠도.. 밥도 못먹고 스트레스로 여위여만 가옵니다..
<CuBric> 흠
<CuBric> 먼 고민이 있으시길래요
<Ponics> 어케 하면 토요일날 잠수를 탈수 있는지를... 고민중이옵니다..
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 아놔.. 세미나때 과연 그 많은 참가인원( 9~10명쯤 예상) 앞에서... 이야기 한다는것이... 참으로...
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 엄청난 부담감이 스트레스로 쓰나미처럼 밀려 오옵니다.
<CuBric> 흐흐음
<CuBric> 포닉옹 화이팅
<Ponics> CuBric: / CuBric님이 모시고 온 언냐를 보면서 힘을 내려고 합니다.. 언냐 안모시고 오시면 강의 시간이 10분 으로 팍 줄어 드는 신공을..
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<gestoru>  d d d
<gestoru> a
<gestoru> sorry i'm no hangul
<Ponics> gestoru: / yr welcome i'm no English :P
<Seony> 비자연장하기 참 어렵네...
<CuBric> 써니야 어디 비자?
<CuBric> 미국?
<Seony> 네
<CuBric> 비자 종류가 머길래
<Seony> 학생비자죠. 어려워서 그런 게 아니고 이것저것 준비해야할 게 많은데, 뭘 준비해야하는지 구체적으로 안써있어서요...
<Ponics> CuBric: / 비자에는 BC 비자 와.. 기타 비자가 있습니다~!
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ
<Seony> Ponics: BC비자라는 건 없는데요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 써니야
<CuBric> 비자 카드...
<Seony> 그러니깐요. BC랑 Visa는 다른 회사잖아요.
<Seony> BC는 아마 한국 회사일껄요.
<CuBric> 한국회사지
<Seony> 웃기는 게 Visa도 상장된지 얼마 안된다는 사실...
<CuBric> 근데도 비자 마크가 붙어서 나오는게 있거덩
<CuBric> 비자하고 마스터 하고 차이가 멀까
<Seony> 회사가 다르다는 점이죠 뭐.
<Ponics> Seony: / BC 항쿡 신용카드 회사인데.. BC 에 비자 마크 붙어 있는거 있습니다.. 국내에서는 BC 로 승인이 해외에서는 비자로 승인을..
<Seony> Ponics: 헐 정말요?
<CuBric> 정말인데
<Seony> 신용카드 3년 팔았는데... BC를 안팔아봐서 제가 모르고 있었군요...
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ponics> Seony: / 항쿡을 너무 오래 떠나 있으셨쿤효...
<CuBric> 후훗
<Seony> 그런가봐요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 포닉님
<Seony> 이번에 한국 가면 촌놈 되겠군요.
<CuBric> 전 나중에 이민갈꺼에요
<Seony> CuBric: 8월 3일날 한국 도착합니다. ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 전 10년짜리 미쿡 비자 있습니다.. 물론 B1 입니다..
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 포닉님
<CuBric> 전 호주 영주권 아직 살아있습니다
<Seony> 10년짜리 B1이 10년 동안 살 수 있는 비자로 생각하시면 안되요..
<Ponics> 오.. 호추.... 세계 도박 으로 가장 많이 지출 하는 나라 이쿤효..
<CuBric> 전 다시 태어나면
<Ponics> Seony: / 압니다.. B1  은 관광비자 성격의 최대 3개월 체류의 비자 입니다..
<CuBric> 꽃미녀로 태어날꺼에요
<Seony> 네. 3개월 넘게있다 한국가면, 다시 미국 들어올 때 거부당할 확률이 높아요..
<Ponics> Mytle Beach SC 를 3번이나 갔었...
<Ponics> 망할 양키 엔지니어... 아무튼 그놈때문에 고생한거 생각 하면..
<Ponics> 모르면 가만히나 있지 지가 모른다고 무조건 안된다고... 이건머.. 완전 병맛이였습니다..
<Seony> 원래 미쿡애들이, FM대로 움직이는 경향이 아주 강해서... 했다가 안되면 개인이 책임을 지는 사회라 더더욱 그렇구요...
<Ponics> 그것도 아니였습니다..
<Seony> 뭔가 복잡한 사연이 있군요...
<Ponics> 결국 눈앞에 되는걸 보여주니.. 얼굴이 응가 색으로... 남부 출신의 백인이였심..
<Seony> 근데 원래 대체적으로 백인들이 좀 짜증나긴 해요.
<Seony> 그래서 동양계 미국인들도 백인들 아주 싫어하거든요.
<Ponics> 자칭 박사라고 하던놈이 아시아 유색 인종에게 한방 먹으니..
<Ponics> ㅋㅋ
<Ponics> 아주 그 순간 만큼은 짜릿했심..
<Seony> 여기 하와이 사는 미국인들(주로 동양계)은 아주 대놓고 백인들 욕하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> Seony:  / 사실... 돈 있는 양키들은 하와이로 가고.. 유럽이나 중산층 양키들은 Mytle beach SC 로 온다는걸 그때 알았심다..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요...
<Ponics> 항쿡으로 치면 제주도쯤 되는 휴향지라고 합니다.. 하지만.. 바다는 거의 응가물에 가깝습니다..
<CuBric> 룰루랄라
<Ponics> SC 에서... NC 나 지나서... 버지니아 주 까지 차로 이동하는 아주 무식한 방법으로.. 20시간 동안 차안에서.. 아놔.. 개똘이아 양키 놈땀시..
<CuBric> 20시간을 으찌 차로....
<Ponics> CuBric: / 미친 개똘아이 양키 땀시 그렇게 되었습니다.. 뱅기 타고 자고 하니 뱅기타면 더 멀다고... 아놔...
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ
<CuBric> 어찌 뱅기가 더 멀다는 개념이 나오는건지
<Ponics> 몰랐죠...
<Ponics> 그 놈 말대로 공항이 없는줄..
<Ponics> 하지만... 다녀와 보니...
<Ponics> 지방 공항이 있었다는...
<CuBric> 미국에 공항이 없는 지역이 없을터인데
<Ponics> 아.. 목적지가 버지니아 공대 였거든요..
<CuBric> 그 똘아이를 그냥 나뒀어요?
<Ponics> 그래서 그 놈 말이 공항에서 겁나 멀다... 머 그런식이였죠머..
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<Ponics> 머 어케 해요.. ㅋㅋ 체류기간은 거의 다 되어가 가고..
<Ponics> 그냥 왔죠...
<Ponics> 머 그것도 3년전 이야기 입니다..
<Ponics> 지금은 허접콤맹 백수 입니다.. 굽실 굽실..
<CuBric> 돈 아껴서 지가 처먹으려 했으려나
<Ponics> 아니요.. 그게 아니라.. 중간에 채팅으로 꼬진 여자 만날려고 한거였더군요..
<Ponics> 뱅기타면 중간에 여자 못만나게 되니깐요..
<CuBric> 어처구니 없는
<Ponics> 기름값은 같이 간 사장이 다 지불하니
<CuBric> 사장이 그걸 보고 가만히 있던가요?
<Ponics> 자기는 운전만 하면 되니깐요.. 그리고 길도 자기만 아니..
<Ponics> 머... 아무튼 그 양키 개똘아이 였음..
<CuBric> 안짤리는게 이상한
<Ponics> 머 짤고 싶어도 머.. 그 양키놈이 Mytle Beach 카운티 시장과 만나게 해주고 그전에 작업을 해놨기에..
<Ponics> 어쩔수 없었습니다..
<CuBric> 흠
<CuBric> 하아암
<Ponics> 흠냐...
<Ponics> 떱...
<CuBric> 짭짭
<bundo> ujuc  강성천 ?
<bundo> 아니 강성진이구나 ㅎ
<bundo> 에휴 페북하고 포럼하고 IRC 하고 닉참 헛갈림 ~ 쩝
<ujuc> ..;;
<ujuc> 포럼이랑.. IRC는 동일하게 하고... 페북만.ㅡ.ㅡ 실명으로 하고있는데요..;
<ujuc> ;;
<ujuc> 아... 그.. 트윗이랑도 같구요...;;;
<bundo> 아 ujuc 로봇 ?
<ujuc> 넵... 그..로봇..;;;;;;
<ujuc> 안드로이드.. 캐릭인뎊.ㅠ.ㅠ. 플필사진도 통일 해야겠군요..ㅠ.ㅠ
<bundo> 크 너무 사람 많이 대하니까 누가 누군지 어떻떄 헛갈려서 그래유 치매 심하고...
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 분도니
<CuBric> 님
<bundo> 넹
<CuBric> 그 심정 제가 알아유
<bundo> 크 ~
<bundo> 치매 ?
<Ponics> 분도님 / 헛.. 분도님이닷..... 넙죽... 우ㅂㅌ 교주이신... 분도님..
<CuBric> 메모리는 노화 되지
<CuBric> 사람은 점점 많이 알게 되지
<bundo> 쩝 동감
<bundo> Ponics 누구세유 ?
<bundo> 저 아세유 Ponics ?
<CuBric> 포닉님 은 우변태
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 충무로에서 출판 하는 포니즈?
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics> 분도님 / 아.. 분도님의 우ㅂㅌ 교주님의 대한 명성이 너무나 자자하여 평소 만나뵙고 싶었사옵니다.. 넙죽..
<CuBric> 넘죽 할때 똥침
<CuBric> 푸슉
<Ponics> CuBric: / 무지개 굴절 반사! 입니다..
<CuBric> ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 프리즘 난반사
<bundo> Ponics 난 그 교주란 말 싫어 했어요
<bundo> 드라코님이 그냥 받아 들이라고 하더군요
<bundo> 난 교주 아니에유
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 주교 가 되려단 가톨릭 신학생 출신입니다. 헤헤
<Ponics> 분도님 / 그럼.. 꼭지 어른 으로 개명 하여 드리겠습니다.
<CuBric> 꼭지...
<CuBric> 아 야해라...
<Seony> bundo: 저 8월 3일날 한국 갑니다. ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 써니야
<CuBric> 한국에서 얼마나 있다가 다시 가는거냥?
<bundo> 오케이 잠자리 한번 제공 그리고 식사 3끼 제공
<Seony> CuBric: 14일요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵
<CuBric> 2주라
<bundo> 사무실 책상 한국 거주동안 제공함
<CuBric> 그동안에 비자 재신청하는거?
<Seony> 네
<Ponics> CuBric: / 꼭지라는 말은 순우리말로  우두머리 를 뜻합니다.. 걸인패의 꼭지 = 걸인패의 우두머리 라고 하옵니다..
<bundo> 난 우두 머리 아닌데 ...쩝
<CuBric> 그러게요
<bundo> 선물 나오면 내가 꼴찌리고 ...
<CuBric> 우두=소머리 ....
<bundo> 난 못받고 흑흑ㄷ
<bundo> 대두인데... 대단한 머리 헤헤
<CuBric> 단두
<CuBric> 단단한 머리
<Ponics> 분도님 / 요즘 기름먹는 하마의 신발짝에서 소리가 나기에 문의를 살짝 하였더니... 안에 깔창(브레이크 라이닝)쪽에 문제 인듯 하다고 애매모호한 대답을 들었사옵니다..
<Ponics> 분도님 / 그래서 요즘 기름먹는 하마 신발 깔창 갈아 주기 위해서 녹아다를 뛰고 있사옵니다.. 오늘도 녹아다를 뛰어서.. 온몸이 만신창이 옵니다..
<bundo> 크
<bundo> 야 kbundo
<bundo> 야 kbundo
<bundo> 알림 되는구나 안드로이드도 헤헤
<CuBric> ??
<CuBric> 아 분도님
<CuBric> 아이폰에서 아얄씨 가능해요?
<CuBric> 한번도 해본적이 없어서요
<ujuc> IRC가.ㅡ.ㅡ. 안드로이드에도 잇나요.ㅡ.ㅡ?
<bundo> ujuc 기능 좋은데요 블러그
<bundo> http://ujuc.kr/2011/05/13/%EB%82%B4%EB%A0%A4%EB%86%93%EB%8A%94%EB%8B%A4%EB%8A%94%EA%B1%B4/#disqus_thread
<bundo> 분도 강으로 나와서 아쉽 슴
<bundo> 댓글 달았습니더
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ^^... 댓글을.. 기본으로 안해놓다보니.;;
<bundo> 암튼 성진님은 똘이 대마왕(덕규)후배 시군요 ? 부산
<ujuc> 후배라고 보기보다는.. 트윗하다가 만난 분이시죠..;
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 아하 ~ ㅎ
<bundo> 블러그 링크를 영어로 해보세요
<bundo> 다른데 글쓸때  좋터라고요
<bundo> 예로
<Ponics> bundo: / 플러크~ 링크~! 입니다~!
<ujuc> 아.. ㅠ.ㅠ. 영어 작문이 딸려서...;;;;
<bundo> http://ujuc.kr/2011/05/13/%EB%82%B4%EB%A0%A4%EB%86%93%EB%8A%94%EB%8B%A4%EB%8A%94%EA%B1%B4/
<bundo> 를
<bundo> http://ujuc.kr/2011/05/13/put-down
<bundo> 머 이런 주소로 ..헤헤
<bundo> 글쓸때 링크 주소 생성 따로 가능할듯한데..
<ujuc> 넵!! 영어로 적어주면 됩니다..
<ujuc> 한글이 영어로 번역해주는걸 만들어주는 분계셨으면..한다며..;
<bundo> 미디어 위키가 그게 될껄요
<Jinseok> 아안녀엉하아세에요오
<bundo> 미디어 위키는 주소를 자체 고쳐주는 게 되던데..
<ujuc> 아... 그런가요.. 음..... wp 관련된 글을 찾아봐야겠네요.....
<Jinseok> 아나씨프트까 이쌍햬요 씨쁘트까 꼐쏚 눌려요 망할 윈또우
<ujuc> 음...
<ujuc> 당해본지 좀 돼놔서리.ㅡ.ㅡ; 기억이;;
<Jinseok> 전 주제와 관련돼지 않은 얘기를 하는것 같군요
<Jinseok> 그냥 빠질께요
<ujuc> 주제가...... 없는데요..;
<Jinseok> 지금 집에 와서 vm 을 얼른 돌리고 있어요
<Jinseok> 느리긴 하지만요
<Jinseok> 아 분투가 부팅이 안돼네요
<Jinseok> 11.04 부팅이 느리거나 혹은 안돼는걸 꺼예요;;
<Jinseok> 도대체 어떤 상황인지;;
<ujuc> 음..
<Jinseok> 그놈 3를 깐 이후
<Jinseok> 멋있게 고전으로 바뀌었군요
<ujuc> 그놈 3가.ㅡ.ㅡ..... 조까.. 그래요...
<ujuc> 지금 그놈3인데.. 쉘을 어디로 갓다가 팔아먹었는지 실행도 안되고..ㅋㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 그리고 전체 한글화가 아닌 부분한글화 입니다
<ujuc> 전 영문으로 사용중입니다....;;
<Jinseok> 뭐 한글이 이모양인지;;
<Jinseok> 그러고 아직 나비도 안깔고
<ujuc> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Jinseok> 카이스트는 계속 죽어있고;;
<Jinseok> 미치겠습니다
<ujuc> 카이스트는 되살아날 기미가 안보이나보네요..;
<Jinseok> 카이스트 ftp 트위터가 있는데
<Jinseok> 트위터를 못 찾겠어요
<bundo> ujuc 블러그에 몇개 댓글 달아 보았습니다. 헛소리 비스무리 입니다. ㅋㅋ
<ujuc> 이휴.. 거기.. 블로그가 있는걸로 아는데요....
<ujuc> 오래되서 가물가물..하니..;
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 아오 그놈때문에 나비 설치가
<Jinseok> 안돼요
<Jinseok> 님은갔습닏아. 아앗알앙한은나읜임은갔습닏아. 풀은산빛읅갳익옫안풍남웃웊읋양하연앉억은길읅얼엇엋암앋덜칙옥았습닏아. 황금읚옻같익욷곱잋낟언옛맹센은찯잋안틲을읻외엇엏안숨읨잎웅엔알악았습닏아. 날칼오운첫킷으읯우억은나의운명읮잋임을돌련옿곧윗걸음쳣엇알앚였습닏아. 난읂양길오운님읨앐올이엑윔얶옦옻다ì
<bundo> 그럼 저놈을이용하시면 ?
<ujuc> bundo 너무 많이 다시면.;; 저 리플달기 힘들.....어지는데요..;;; 일년에 1개 있을까 말까한..ㅋㅋㅋㅋ..;
<Jinseok> 제가 이시를 좋아 압니다
<ujuc> 웅?? 그건 뭔가요..ㅡ.ㅡ..;
<Jinseok> 이건 백괴사전 대문내에 있는것입니다
<ujuc> 왜 깨지지.ㅡ.ㅡ;
<bundo> Jinseok 찐석이 ?
<Jinseok> 넵
<Jinseok> http://ko.uncyclopedia.info/wiki/%ED%8C%8C%EC%9D%BC:Dorainmigrante.jpg 가보세요 완전 웃김. 불법 이민자 도라임
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 대박..ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> http://ko.uncyclopedia.info/wiki/%EC%9E%90%EB%B0%94%EC%96%B4 자바어의 현실을 얘기 하는 군요
<bundo> 아 백괴 거기 KDE 번역하는 피어맨인가 하고 시마가 활동하죠 ?
<bundo> 저도 거기 있는데 사실 기분 좋은건 아님
<bundo> http://ko.uncyclopedia.info/wiki/%EA%B0%95%EB%B6%84%EB%8F%84
<bundo> 조금 심하네유 ㅎㅎ
<Jinseok> 워낙 백괴사전이 ㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> http://ko.uncyclopedia.info/wiki/C%2B%2B_%EC%96%B8%EC%96%B4
<Jinseok> 이것은 c의 현실을 얘기함
<Jinseok> 해석 해주실분 없나요? 해석 못하겠음
<bundo> 암튼 백괴는 얼라들 놀이터인듯 ㅎ
<Jinseok> http://ko.uncyclopedia.info/wiki/%EA%B8%80%EA%B8%80%EC%9E%90%EC%9E%90%EA%B0%80%EA%B0%80_%EB%91%90%EB%91%90_%EA%B0%9C%EA%B0%9C%EC%94%A9%EC%94%A9_%EC%8D%A8%EC%8D%A8%EC%A0%B8%EC%A0%B8%EC%9A%94%EC%9A%94 정말 웃기군요
<Jinseok> http://ko.uncyclopedia.info/wiki/%EC%9A%B0%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC 우분투의 번역 오류를 잡군욬 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ujuc> 심심할때 보는..;
<Jinseok> http://ko.uncyclopedia.info/wiki/%EA%B9%80%EC%9D%BC%EC%84%B1_%EB%A3%AC%EB%A3%A1_%ED%94%84%EB%A1%9C%EA%B7%B8%EB%9E%8C 이세상에서 가장 좋은 리눅스 입니다. 한번 읽어 보시죠
<Jinseok> 그렇게 오래 가지 않을텐데
<Jinseok> 안녕하세요
<bundo> Jinseok 룬룡 프로그람에서 제가 폰트만 홈쳐서 쓰고 있는거 아세유 ?
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 륜룡 ㅋ프로그람에서 폰트를 훔쳐 쓰다니 ㅋ
<Jinseok> 우리 다같이 백괴사전에 가입해서 유명환님에 대한 문서를
<Jinseok> 만드는 것이 어떨까요?
<bundo> 붓체는 선전용으로 대단  , 천리마는 터미널 용으로 대단
<Jinseok> 하하하하하하하
<bundo> Jinseok 그건 자유인데... 단 남 생각도 해줘야함
<bundo> 난 백괴 그냥 그려려니 하는 중 이죠
<bundo> 문제는 구글 검색서 제일 위에 뜹니다.
<Jinseok> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%EC%BD%94%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC 읽어 보세요 ㅋ
<bundo> 누가 백괴만 본거여
<bundo> Jinseok 위키는 그나마 90%는 진실이죠
<Jinseok> 하하하하하하하핳라하하하하하하하하하하하하하핳라하하하하하하화하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하ㅗ하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하
<bundo> 진실과 패러디의 구분과 마찬가지로
<CuBric> 아 드디어 다봤당
<bundo> 지식 IN 과 책의 진실에 대한 구분이 필요하죠
<Jinseok> http://ko.uncyclopedia.info/wiki/%EC%BD%94%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC 이건 조금 심하지 않았나.. 우분투 보다 심함
<bundo> 오 그건 처음 보는데
<bundo> ㅋ
<Jinseok> 실상은 코분투 시작페이지가 디시인사이드가 아닌데요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 바꿀까요 ?
<bundo> 이름을 입력하면 신상을 털어주는 "코글" 역시 기본 내장이다.  (X)
<bundo> 이름을 입력하면 신상을 털어 포럼에 전송해준다.  (O)
<Jinseok> http://ko.uncyclopedia.info/wiki/QR_%EC%BD%94%EB%93%9C 이거 해석좀 부탁드려요. 강분도님께선 하실수 있다고 믿음
<Jinseok> 분도님 혹시 백괴사전 id 있으신가요?
<bundo> 없어요
<Jinseok> 전 있어요
<bundo> 요즘 제 왼쪽눈이 근시라 QR코드 입력이 잘 안됩니다 죄송합니다.
<bundo> 수리 해야 하는데 쩝
<Jinseok> http://ko.uncyclopedia.info/wiki/KDE 전 이것을 정말 싫어합니다
<bundo> Jinseok 백괴좀 그만 올릴래요
<bundo> PLZ
<Ponics> bundo: / 어여 의체화 를 하세요... 부분 의체화 하셔서... 그래서 아직 언발란스 하신듯 합니다..
<Jinseok> 넹
<Jinseok> 어쨋든 저는 슬슬 백괴에 유니티란 문서를 올리러 갑니다
<bundo> 그리고 포럼 글도 새글 보다 그글이 있어야 할곳을 찾아 댓글로 달아 보기 바랍니다.
<Jinseok> http://ko.uncyclopedia.info/wiki/%EC%82%AC%EC%9A%A9%EC%9E%90:%EC%BB%B4%EB%A7%88%EB%8B%88%EC%95%84 포럼내에 이런 분이 계시나요? 백괴사전 아랫방에서 포럼에서 봤다고 댓글을 달아 주셨군요
<CuBric> 갑자기 이런 별 재미도 없는.... 곳이 있다는걸 알게됬군요
<Jinseok> 분도님?
<Jinseok> 전 이 위에 분이 누군지 궁금 합니다
<CuBric> 진석님
<bundo> 컴마니아
<CuBric> 내가 말하는곳은 백괴를 말하는 거에요
<bundo> 그럼역사에 IP 추저가해야죠 ㅎ
<bundo> 어차피 다 편집이 컴마니아 겠지만
<bundo> CuBric  , Jinseok 참고 이야기 해줄께요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<bundo> 우분투 오면요 자신이 무지 컴 잘한다고 착각  하는 부류들 있어요
<bundo> 그건 자신 바운더리에서 일뿐 입니다.
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 전 그런쪽 아닌데요
<Jinseok> 저도 아닌데요?
<bundo> 암튼 기 들 쎄유
<CuBric> 그래서 밀 한티 도움받고 그런건데요
<bundo> 그냥 참아 주는거 많습니다.
<Jinseok> 전 잘난척 하는 부류가 아닙니다
<CuBric> 전 우분투에 온 이유가 하나뿐이에요
<Jinseok> 혹시 잘난척 하는것 같으면 죄송합니다만
<CuBric> 사람과의 많은 교류
<CuBric> 소통하고 대화하고 그런게 재미있거든요
<Ponics> 헛...
<CuBric> 포닉옹 머하셨슴까
<Ponics> bundo: / 가슴 깊이 세기겠습니다... 전 콤맹이라서 나중에 콤뿌따 고수가 되더라도.. 언제나 초심을 잃지 않는...
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 포닉옹은 아가씨 얘기가 나오면 중심을 잃자나요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 우리도 발표 서바이벌 해고 싶어유
<bundo> 으흑
<ujuc> bundo 전... 끝까지 배우는자세로...ㅠ.ㅠ. 아직도 많은 삽질로 하고있으니...^^..ㅎㅎㅎ
<ujuc> 헐...
<Ponics> CuBric: / 그게.. 저의 단점 입니다... 언냐 이야기 만 나오면.. 아주그냥... 필터링이 자동으로 됩니다..
<bundo> 1등 3배
<Ponics> bundo: / 전 바로 gg 입니다~!
<bundo> 꼴등 토하기 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 평가 참석유저들 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 분도옹
<yemharc> bundo, 요새 위키랑 포럼 둘 다 손도 못대고 있어요 @_ㅠ
<CuBric> 재미사마 외모 지상주의도 해바요
<ujuc> 아음.ㅡ.ㅡ;; 이넘의 컴푸터 설정이 또어지된거지.ㅡ.ㅡ; 계속 어두워지네.ㅡ.ㅡ;;;
<bundo> CuBric @,.@ 굿 참고 하겠심
<Jinseok> 분도님은 어디 사세요
<Ponics> bundo:  / 오늘도 분도님의 주옥과 같은... 명언들..... 적어 놓겠습니다.. 꾸벅..
<CuBric> 포닉옹
<CuBric> 적고 싶은건 다른게 아닌가요
<Jinseok> 전 미친듯이 한남동을 토요일날 올라가야 할텐데
<bundo> 이런 분위기 이상해져유 쩝
<CuBric> 아가씨들 이름과 전번들...
<Jinseok> 완전 둑흔둑흔 이예요
<Ponics> CuBric: / 헛... 그건 저의 프라이버시 입니다~! ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 전 요즘 활동에 알게 되는 여성 정보는 포닉스님에게 밀겠심 = 흐흐
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Jinseok> 토요일날 세/미/나 irc에 계신분 오시죠?
<CuBric> 분도옹
<CuBric> 궁금한게 있는데요
<bundo> Jinseok 당근
<bundo> CuBric ?
<Jinseok> 토요일날 세/미/나 irc에 지금 계신분 모두 오시죠?
<CuBric> 우분투를 잘하거나 지식이 풍부한 여성분도 게시나요
<bundo> CuBric 네
<ujuc> 전갑니다...
<CuBric> 저두 갑네다
<yemharc> 저도 갑니다아
<Jinseok> 분도님은
<CuBric> 포닉옹은 빼도 박을수도 없습니다
<bundo> Jinseok 이방 분들 다오진못해요 외국 거주도 있고 등등
<bundo> 오피라인 정기 세미나는 포럼 또는 IRC 와는 또 다르더라고요
<Jinseok> 네이트 호핀 안쓰시죠?
<Ponics> bundo: / 저도 분도님이 허락하신다면... 시간과 노력을 다해서.. 참석 하도록... 하겠사옵니다..
<bundo> 전 호핀 없어요
<bundo> 네이트온은 특히 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 호핀이 머에요?
<Jinseok> ponics 님은 어디사세요?
<Jinseok> 분도님 네이트 아이디는 소유하고 계신지요?
<bundo> 없어서 남의꺼 써요
<bundo> Sk 가 저 벤했어요 쩝
<Jinseok> 우분투에 문라이트를 설치한뒤에 nate.com 에서 hoppin 동영상 버튼 누르세요
<Jinseok> 그다음 회원가입하시고요
<Jinseok> 실명인증 필수임
<Jinseok> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=17548
<bundo> 그런걸 누가 해요 Jinseok  내정보 털리게...
<ujuc> 그닥.... 그냥 토런트로 받아보고말렵니다.. 안그래도.ㅡㅡ. 열심히 털리고 있는데....
<yemharc> 그냥 구글이 해킹툴입죠 (...)
<bundo> 제가 2008년에 털려서유
<bundo> 국정원(안기부)
<bundo> 예금 5만 4천원 있는거 갈쳐 주어서 찾았심 ㅎㅎ
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그놈3.0 좀 애매하네요...
<Ponics> bundo: / 헛.... 저도 해킹 을 배우고 싶습니다... 그 구글이란 해킹툴 어디 가면 얻을 수 있사옵니까 ?
<bundo> 전 가입 할때  다 죽은이 이름과 주민번호 씁니다. ( 가톨릭 전산 이용 ) 헤헤
<bundo> 쩝
<yemharc> Ponics, http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=zu
<ujuc> 좀...... 설정하기가 짜증이..;
<yemharc> bundo, 그거 불법 아닌가요?;;
<ujuc> 그놈3는.. 설정탭에 들어가도 정말 없어요ㅠ.ㅠ.
<bundo> 나 2범이에요 yemharc
<bundo> 별하나 = 정보통신 정보 교란
<bundo> 별 둘 = 타인 정보 해킹
<yemharc> 오오
<Ponics> 우ㅂㅌ 의 응가맨(대변인) 을 자청하시는 초천재 초고수 밀님 " 반.갑.습.니.다.! "
<ujuc> 저기 저 zu는 뭔가요.ㅡ.ㅡ; 뭔말인지;;
<bundo> 다 그냥 전화해서 알아 본건데,,,
<bundo> 컴으로 안한거에유 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Ponics, 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 근데 전 어쩌다 대변인이 된겁니까?!
<bundo> 해킹을 왜 해유 그냥 전화로 알아 보면 되지 ㅎ
<yemharc> (나쁜짓은 아무것도 안했습니다?!)
<Jinseok> http://ko.uncyclopedia.info/wiki/%ED%83%9C%EA%B3%A0%EC%9D%98_%EB%8B%AC%EC%9D%B8 분도님이 좋아하실 게임일듯
<bundo> 다음하고 네이버가 손잡았네요
<CuBric> 으 갑자기 목이 따끔
<bundo> 구글 고소 ㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 분도님
<Jinseok> 혹시 백괴사전 가입하셔서
<bundo> Jinseok 백괴 그만 링크 올리라고 했는데..?
<Jinseok> 유니티 글 작성 같이좀 해주시면 안돼요?
<bundo> 지랄
<bundo> 혼자서 어린이 하시길..
<Jinseok> ㅈㅅ 합니다
<Jinseok> 너무나 제가 들떠서 나대는건 가봐요
<bundo> "백괴 관련은 정중히 거절합니다."
<bundo> ^^;
<CuBric> 분도옹
<CuBric> 릴렉스 릴렉스
<Jinseok> 중1은 참 초등 학생같아요. 제생각에도 그렇고;;;
<bundo> 제 아들이 중3 중2인데... 검색해보고 웃기다고 합니다. 백괴 떔시...
<Jinseok> 전 중1입니다
<bundo> 제가 백괴 참 갑갑 합니다.
<CuBric> 분도님 저런사이트에 존재 이유가 멀까요
<yemharc> 아...백'과'가 아니라 백'괴'군요 (...)
<bundo> 웃자는 거죠
<bundo> 패러디
<Jinseok> 아마도 포럼내에 첩자가?
<CuBric> 그다지 웃기지도 안던데요
<yemharc> 백괴면 그 언사이클로페디아던가요
<Jinseok> 그럼 dcinside 를 가면 됩니다
<CuBric> 디씨도 안가는
<bundo> 암튼 우분투 는 DC 스타일 & 백괴 스타일 로는 안됩니다.
<Jinseok> 당연하죠
<bundo> 받아는 주되
<Jinseok> irc 라 장난으로
<Jinseok> 얘기 하는 겁니다
<Jinseok> 항상 irc 만 들어오면
<Jinseok> 미쳐짐
<Jinseok> 아직 irc 랑 포럼내랑 구분이 지어지내요
<Jinseok> irc 들어오면 채팅 때문에 들뜹니다
<Ponics> bundo: / 훔... 내일도 기름먹는 하마의 깔창을 위하여 녹아다를 해야 할듯 합니다..
<CuBric> 아 하늘에서 돈다발좀 떨어졌으면 좋겠어요
<Jinseok> 저도 용돈이 부족해서요
<Jinseok> 분도님 근데 혹시
<Jinseok> 이번 세미나에서 다음 측에서 기념품을 제공 한다고 되어 있는데 기념품 종류는 무엇이고 수량은 어느정도 예요?
<bundo> 아마도 다음 머그컵이며 온사람 다 주기 위해 노력중입니다.
<Jinseok> kbundo 님은 누구일까요?
<bundo> 그외 팬던트 등
<bundo> 그거 저에요 안드로이드
<Jinseok> 팬던트도 줘요?
<bundo> ubuntu-ko 는 서버고
<CuBric> 헉 선착순
<CuBric> 이건 먼가요
<yemharc> 선착순이라........
<Jinseok> 저는 참 nhn 에 대해서 섭섭 합니다.  다음측은 장소를 후원 해주었는데 nhn 은 후원도 안해주잖아요
<CuBric> 밀아
<CuBric> 우리 1등으로 가야겠당
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 작년에 NHN은 코분투 CD 제작비를 후원 해주었음
<Jinseok> 저는 한 점심쯤 자리찜 해놓고 김밥 한줄로 점심 때울까 생각 중인데요
<bundo> 근데 그게 머 순선씨가 해준거지만 ㅎ
<CuBric> 분도님
<CuBric> 포털사이트에 바라보는 리눅스는 어떤가요?
<CuBric> 어떤 생각을 갖고 있는지 궁금해요
<bundo> 포탈은요 리눅스 없이 운영 불가 잖아요
<yemharc> CuBric, 1등으로 라고 해도 .........
<Jinseok> 신세계 혹은 그냥 가장 사용하기 불편한 os 이죠
<bundo> 그래서 발전 하길 바라죠
<bundo> Jinseok 서버를 봐야함
<CuBric> 서버는 페도라 아니면 데미안 정도 로 운영하지 안을까요?
<bundo> 포탈은 오픈 소스 없이 경쟁력 없어서 다 망했다고 보고 서 ,,
<CuBric> 아파치 서버 를 이용한
<Jinseok> 과연 nhn 은 리눅스 서버를 운영 할까요? 윈도우 서버 운영할꺼 같음
<ujuc> nhn은 둘다 사용할 것같은데요..
<bundo> CuBric 센토스 , 레드헷ES , 우분투 , BSD
<ujuc> 큐브리드를 봐도 그렇고..
<CuBric> 아아
<bundo> 리눅스 서버 93%에요 NHN
<CuBric> 분도님 리눅스 엔터프라이즈 도 거기에 포함일까요?
<yemharc> CuBric, 레드햇 엔터프라이즈 아니에요?
<bundo> 오프 오시면 그거 납품한 친구들 만나게 됩니다 ㅎ
<CuBric> 펭귄 마크가 레드햇 이죠?
<Jinseok> 왜 아웅산 테러 사건이 네이버 실시간 검색어 2위일까요?
<ujuc> 아뇨..
<yemharc> 읭...
<ujuc> 팽귄은...
<yemharc> 레드햇은 빨간모자 아저씨 (...)
<ujuc> 리눅스
<CuBric> 펭귄 이던데
<CuBric> 회사 서버실에 갔더니
<yemharc> 펭귄은 리눅스면 그냥 아무데나 붙어요
<ujuc> 빨간.. 중절모에요.. 레듯햇은..
<CuBric> 리눅스 엔터프라이즈 가 설치되 있는...
<yemharc> 일단은 리눅스 마스코트는 TUX라는 펭귄이니...
<CuBric> 버전 5 인거 같았다는...
<ujuc> 음.. 리눅스 레드햇 엔터프라이즈 버전 5겠지요...
<CuBric> 펭귄 그림 있어도요?
<Jinseok> 분도님은 갤s2 통신사가 어디세요? 당연히 skt 라고 믿음
<bundo> 네
<yemharc> CuBric, 그거 레드햇거 맞네요
<CuBric> 음
<yemharc> Enterprise linux Ver5
<CuBric> 밀아
<yemharc> ?
<CuBric> 나 에그 들고 갈꺼니
<CuBric> 와이파이 걱정은 안해도 될듯
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 에그 들고 와도
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ujuc> 다음인데...
<CuBric> 다음에서 제공하려낭
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 이미 회장에 와이파이 깔려있다에 몰표
<ujuc> 내부 있을듯한데요..ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 혹시 제공안해준다면
<yemharc> 애초에 리눅스 쓰는 사람들은 네트워크에 민감해서 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 다음 무선 되요 ^^; 12월 갔었어요
<ujuc> 안되면... 저도 있음....ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 아아
<CuBric> 분도님
<bundo> 4월은 제주 갔었구나
<CuBric> 전원도 제공하나요
<CuBric> 제 놋북이 약간 조루라서...
<ujuc> 전원문제는 민감한건데..;;음..;
<bundo> 장소 안보았어요
<yemharc> 리눅스 쓰는사람들 안좋은 버릇이, 인터넷 연결 안되면 초대형 서버도 깡통취급
<CuBric> 어뎁터 꽂을때 없으면...
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 에이 그냥 에그를 지르죠
<CuBric> 에그인데.....
<bundo> 그리고 세미나중 녹북 키는이는 발표자만 가능해요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 아님 다 기브엔 테이크로 ..
<CuBric> 너무하삼
<CuBric> 분도님을 내놓고 싶어짐
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<ujuc> 헉..
<Jinseok> 최악의 상황은 다음 사옥 내에 네스팟이 깔려 있을꺼 같음
<Ponics> bundo: / 헉... 전기는 제공이 되는 건가효 ?
<Jinseok> 네스팟=Olleh wifi zone
<bundo> Ponics 전기료 제가 오늘 냈습니다. 6000원 쩝
<Jinseok> 전기도 후원 해주지;;;
<CuBric> 난 외쳐야지 기브엔 테이크에 분도님을 내놓습니다 라고...
<Jinseok> 붉은별 써보신분 계세요?
<bundo> CuBric 가능한거 내놓으세요 다구 아시죠
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 분도님
<yemharc> CuBric, 역시 기계식 키보드를...
<CuBric> 전 그날 시퓨랑 램들고 갈꺼에요
<ujuc> ... 들고 갈만한게 있을련가.ㅡ.ㅡ...
<CuBric> 쫘악 뿌리는
<bundo> Ponics 님 반대 의견 하나 달아 주세요 http://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=202773139758081&id=100000467554679&ref=notif&notif_t=share_reply
<Jinseok> 도대체 유명환 님은 언제쯤 아이유 분을 유치 해주실까요?
<yemharc> Jinseok, 안그래도 맹렬하게 후회중이시죠
<Jinseok> 뭘 후회하신다는 거죠?
<yemharc> Jinseok, 아이유 유치 공약이요
<bundo> Jinseok 코분투 사무실 옆에 아이유 와요
<bundo> CJ 엔터테이먼트인데
<bundo> 창에서 보임 ㅋ
<ujuc> 헉.!!!!
<ujuc> 견학을 한번해야겠군요.ㅡ.ㅡ
<Jinseok> 그럼 가
<yemharc> bundo, 저 글, 쉽게 말해서 국가주도 플랫폼 사업을 하자는 소리인거죠?
<bundo> 임재범 보았음
<bundo> yemharc 전 조금 반대인데..
<ujuc> 오~~~
<bundo> 국가 주도면 다 안됨
<yemharc> bundo, 저도 반댑니다
<CuBric> 나라가 주도해서 잘된게 없다는...
<bundo> 암튼 자신 의견 달아 주세요 교수님 심심 하지않게..
<Jinseok> 그럼 가까이 가셔서 포럼 세미나일때 3단 고음을 불러 달라고 해주세요
<yemharc> 국가주도 IT사업 치고 제대로 표준화 되는게 없어요
<bundo> ^^
<yemharc> 플랫폼이나 표준을 외칠거면 오픈소스 개념을 떠나서 공개를 해야 표준이 되고 플랫폼으로 발전을 하는데
<yemharc> 뭘 해도 결과물만 던져놓고 속 알맹이는 꽁꽁....
<ujuc> 그러게요.. 이번... 에 하고 있는 와이브로도 그렇고..
<bundo> 오 ~~
<yemharc> 잘 만들고 못 만들고를 떠난 문제라고 봅니다
<bundo> 그리고 속빈 강정 알죠 거기까지...~~ ㅋ
<ujuc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음........ 이거 그래도 페북에 (끄적끄적..)
<bundo> 교수님도 페북에서 피드벡 받고자 올리신건데 .. 댓글 달아 줘 보세요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 잠시 달고 올게요
<Ponics> 헛.. 어느분이 교수분이세욘 ?
<Ponics> 교수님 에게 가르침(?)을 받고 싶습니다..
<Jinseok> 슬슬 심야 시간대 입니다
<Jinseok> 저는 게임을 하러 갑니다
<Jinseok> 알투비트를 하러요
<Jinseok> 2판 하고 올께요
<leehyunin> Jinseok, 안녕히!
<Jinseok> leehyunin 안꺼요
<ujuc> 안뇽히..ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> Ponics 굿 ^^;
<Jinseok> ujuc 안끈다니까요
<yemharc> 음...
<Jinseok> 정확히 2판 하고 오겠습니다
<bundo>  yemharc 굿 ^^;
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 아... 페북요?
<yemharc> bundo, 근데 캐노니컬 보면서 그런 생각 많이 해요. 개인이 저렇게까지 해낼 수 있었는데
<yemharc> 개인을 훨씬 뛰어넘는 국가 차원에서 못할 건 또 뭔가......하는거죠
<Jinseok> 으악
<Jinseok> 나를 너무 찾아서
<Jinseok> 알투비트가 안켜짐
<Jinseok> 장난 ㅈㅅ 합니다
<ujuc> 개인은 어느정도 정치적 자유로움이 있지만. 국가는.. 정치적으로 영향이 있으니.. 마음대로 못하는 것도 있지요.. 너무 많은 이해관계가 엮여있다보니..뭐.ㅡ.ㅡ 제생각일뿐이지만..
<yemharc> ujuc, 근데 이미 '국가 차원의 플랫폼 개발'이라는 시점에서 충분히 정치적이라고 봐요
<yemharc> 그리고 그 이해관계 말인데, 대체 누구와 누구의 이해관계인지 궁금하단 말이죠
<yemharc> 대부분의 결과물을 놓고 보면 각 부처 혹은 각 단체장 간의 밥그릇 싸움일 뿐이더라구요
<ujuc> 음.. 그렇군요... 하긴.. 와이브로도 정통부에서 하다가 없어지니까.. 흐지부지.ㅡ.ㅡ...... 해진걸보면요..
<yemharc> 자리만 깔아준다고 다 되는게 아니지요. 분도님이 좋은 예입니다. 이러니 저러니 해도 우분투 포럼 세우고 뭐가 어쨌든 꾸준하게 하시니 사람이 모여들죠
<yemharc> 반대로 한국 데비안 유저그룹이 안좋은 예에 속하죠
<ujuc> 하..
<ujuc> 데비안 유저 그룹은 답이없지요...
<Jinseok> 혹시 최고의 사랑 보시는분 계시나요?
<yemharc> Jinseok, 그건 뭔가요;;
<ujuc> 드라마요..^^>;
<Jinseok> 드라마입니다
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ;;
<yemharc> TV 안보고 산지 10년쯤 되놔서;;
<yemharc> (더되려나;;)
<yemharc> imsu, 안녕하세요
<bloomyca`> 데비안, 좋은데...
<Ponics> 초천재 초고수 밀님 / 밀님께서는 충분히 국가가 주도하는 R&D 사업에 당근 참여가 가능 하시겠군효..
<imsu> yemharc: 안녕하세요 ^^
<bloomycat> 안녕하세요.
<ujuc> 넵.. 데비안 좋습니다....ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 데비안 만큼 쉬운 쪽이 없지요..
<imsu> 초천재 ? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Ponics, 포닉스님 안의 제 이미지는 대체 어떤 이미지인가요 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 초고수? ㅎ
<ujuc> 안녕하세요^^..ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> bloomycat, 데비안 안정성은 분명 뛰어나고 좋은 배포판이죠
<yemharc> 다만 사용자 편의성으로 보면 우분투가 압도적입니다
<yemharc> 적어도 데스크탑 분야에서 현재 우분투와 견줄 수 있는 배포판은 없다고 보고 있어요
<ujuc> yemharc 넵.. 사용자 편의성은.. 우분투가.ㅠ.ㅠ..... 정말.ㅠ.ㅠ... 좋죠..... 따라갈만한 게 없다며..
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 저처럼 엔드유저도 맘데로 쓰니깐요 ㅋㅋ
<bloomycat> 나름 쓰시는 환경이 틀리니... 요즘 많은 분들이 우분투나 비슷한 우분투를 많이 쓰시네요.
<yemharc> 그나마 리눅스 민트 정도가 비교대상이지 않으려나요
<imsu> yemharc: emacs 에서 gnuplot mode 는 스크립트 작성할 때만 쓰는건가요?
<Ponics> 밀님 / 훔.. 초천재 초고수 온라인 MMORPG 게임의 메인 시니어 개발자 이자 아키텍쳐 엔지니어 이며 오픈소스 에도 상당한 실력자 로 되어 있습니다.
<yemharc> imsu, 보통 스크립트 용으로만 사용합니다
<imsu> 음 그렇군요
<imsu> 괜히 설치했나 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Ponics, MMORPG라니 그 무슨 무서운 말씀을 ㅠㅠ
<bloomycat> 우분투 패키지나 데비안 패키지나 같지 않나요? 우분투만 특별하게 만들어지는 패키지가 있지는 않지요?
<imsu> /ㅜ
<yemharc> bloomycat, 서로 그냥 가져다 깔면 깔리고 돌아갑니다
<yemharc> 다만 아주 세부적인 부분에서 약간씩은 차이가 있습니다
<yemharc> 근데 그 차이도 근본적인 구조의 차이나 그런건 아니고
<imsu> bundo: 계산기 프로그램 하나 만들면 코분투에 탑재해 주십니까? ㅋㅋㅋ
<bloomycat> imsu: 이맥스 쓰세요?
<yemharc> 기본적으로 제공되는 스크립트의 동작이나 편의성 등등이 그렇습니다
<imsu> bloomycat: 네 그냥 초보 수준으로 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> 대표적인 예로, 우분투는 처음 들어가면 sudo 명령어가 먹히지만 데비안은 sudoers에서 설정을 해주지 않으면 작동하지 않습니다
<bloomycat> imsu: 저도 이맥스 쓰고 있어요. 지금 이것도 이맥스에서 erc로 접속했어요.
<imsu> 미투 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그 외에도 ppa를 등록하는 명령어인 add-apt-repo... 명령어 같은게 데비안에는 없고
<bloomycat> imsu: w3m-el 도 설치하셨겠네요?
<imsu> 넹
<imsu> gg
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<bloomycat> ㅇ.ㅇ
<yemharc> 명령어나 옵션의 자동완성 기능인 command-not-found 패키지도 기본적으로 탑재하고 있지 않지요
<imsu> 근데 잘 안쓰게 되더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<ujuc> 헉.... 이멕스로도 그게 가능한가요???
<ujuc> 무섭다며..;;;
<yemharc> imsu, 전 이맥스 의존적이 되는건 싫어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> imsu, 우리 세상에 맞춰 컬러풀하게 살자구요 ㅠㅠ
<bloomycat> imsu: 그래요? 저는 검색할때는 w3m이 최고예요.
<imsu> 의존적이라니요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics> 아무튼 저에게 " 밀님 이란 ? : 겁나 ㅎㄷㄷㄷ 하신 콤뿌따 실력을 소유하신 절때 신공 고수 " 입니다..
<imsu> 이맥스도 나름 컬러 ? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu, 컴 켜고 끌때까지 이맥스만 들여다 보는 리차드(삐)스톨만씨 같은 분이 이맥스 의존적이지요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bloomycat> imsu: 총천연색이죠. 흐흐흐.
<yemharc> Ponics, 아뇨 저 소위 말하는 허접이라니깐요 으헝...ㅠㅠ
<imsu> yemharc: 에이 전 그정도 수준은 아닙니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 기냥 latex 로 작성할 때 편해서 ㅋㅋ
<bloomycat> yemharc: 저도 사실 리눅스 박스 켜면, 젤 먼저 이맥스부터 실행해요.
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bloomycat> imsu: 레이텍까정...
<yemharc> imsu, bloomycat 전 제일 먼저 하는게... 아마도 터미널 (...)
<ujuc> 전.. 크로미윰..;;;
<ujuc> 아...
<yemharc> 어쩌다 그랬는진 모르겠는데 항상 켜면 sudo apt-get update....
<imsu> bloomycat: latex 그림 기능이 영;; 맘에 안들어 ㅠ.ㅠ;;  그냥 삽질 중이에ㅛ ㅋㅋ
<bloomycat> yemharc: 이맥스에는 eshell 이라는 자체 터미널이 있어요.
<ujuc> 헉..
<imsu> bloomycat: 버그가 많다하여 그냥 shell 씁니다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> bloomycat, eshell 말고도 여러가지 있긴 합니다만
<bloomycat> imsu: 어떤 버그가 있나요?
<yemharc> bloomycat, 터미널 단축키가 Super+Z인지라 이맥스가 따라올 수 없는 편안함이 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> bloomycat: 저도 예전에 eshell 썼는데 gtk , latex .. 기타 등등이 컴파일 안될때가 있더군요
<imsu> 패스 문제로 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 그래서 그냥 shell 씁니다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 전 요즘 슬슬 이맥스를 버릴까 하고 있어요
<bloomycat> imsu: 그래요?
<imsu> 넹 가끔 안될때가 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ...어차피 컴파일러 같은거야 vi하고도 친하고 (...)
<imsu> 제 경우만 그런건지는 모르겠는데 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> yemharc: ㅎㅎ 부럽 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> yemharc: 근데 emacs gdb 기능이 너무 맘에 들어서요 ㅋㅋ
<bloomycat> imsu: 입출력 부분(파이프)이 조금 틀리게 동작한다는 얘기는 들었는데, 나머지는 모르겠네요.
<yemharc> imsu, eshell 홈 패스가 /usr/share/emacs/site-lisp로 되어 있을겁니다
<yemharc> .el 가져다가 바이트 컴파일 한 경우는 틀립니다만
<imsu> bloomycat: 그리고 가끔 shell 이랑 eshell 이랑 같이 구동하면 eshell 컬러가; 단색으로 ㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 저 게임 렉 관계로 재접 하겠습니다
<yemharc> Jinseok, ㅇㅅㅇ/
<yemharc> 전 잠시 담배한대...
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 넹 ㅎㅎ
<ujuc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> bloomycat: 암튼 아직 초보수준이라 배울게 넘 많아요 ㅋㅋ
<bloomycat> imsu: 그렇군요.
<bloomycat> imsu: 저도 이맥스가 익숙지 않아요. 다른 분들 설정 파일이나, 누리집을 기웃거려요.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bloomycat> imsu: 제가 애용하는건 테트리스 정도.
<imsu> 아직 에디트도 제대로 못합니다 전 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 겨우 방향기 정도 외웠어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그것도 몇개만 써요 ㅋㅋ
<ujuc> 전.. vi 방향키도 못왜웠는데요..;;;;; 대단하십니다..;
<imsu> ujuc: 쓰시다 보면 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bloomycat> imsu: 방향키로 이동하면 되죠. 굳이 복잡한 컨트롤키 누를 필요는 없을듯...
<Ponics> 밀님 / 오늘도 우ㅂㅌ를 배우겠다는 일념으로 이 채널에서 기웃 기웃 거리고 있습니다.. 언젠간 저도 고수가 되는 그날을 위해서...
<Jinseok> 재접 했어요
<Jinseok> 게임 렉이 심해서 chrome 을 끈후 ie9로 접속하느라;;
<bloomycat> 저도 첨에는 vim을 썼었거든요.
<imsu> bloomycat: capslock 을 컨트롤로 바꾸면 왔다갔다 할 필요 없잖아요 ㅎㅎ 새끼손가락만 좀 고달플 뿐 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 그 쪼금 옮기는 것도 귀찮아서 ㅋㅋ
<bloomycat> imsu: 아, 저는 새키손가락 아래의 손바닥 부분으로 컨트롤키를 누릅니다.
<imsu> vi 는 편집 모드 바꿀 때마다 esc 키 눌러주는게 넘 귀찮아서 ㅠ.ㅠ;;;
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 초고수다
<ujuc> 하긴... esc누르기가..;;;
<bloomycat> imsu: 한번 해 보세요. 의외로 편해요.
<ujuc> 눌려지나요 그게..;;
<ujuc> 제놋북에서는 불가능하군요ㅠ.ㅠ.
<imsu> bloomycat: 이미;;; 새끼 손가락이 적응되어서 킁킁
<yemharc> Ponics, 이미 내공이 심후하신 분이 그러시면 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 너무 겸손하신듯 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 저처럼 쩌리도 이렇게 떠드는데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 쩌리짱 !! ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 생각난김에 포닉스님 페북에 친추친추
<imsu> 아;; 이놈의 놋북은 우분투만 키면 발광함 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu, ?
<yemharc> 어떻게 발광하나요?
<imsu> yemharc: 너무 뜨거워요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋ
<imsu> 어쩔 수 없는 듯 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 담엔 딴 놈으로 사야지 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 지금 무슨 모델인데요?
<imsu> 삼성 x170
<yemharc> 아하
<yemharc> 차기 모델에선 에이서도 제끼세요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 삼성 뷁 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 리눅스 탑재해서 편하게 쓰기엔 그저 DELL 아니면 HP
<imsu> 그러게요 담엔 그놈들로 구입해야겠어요;;
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 지금 쓰는 이 녀석도 손봐주기 힘들었어요
<imsu> 삼성은 역시 윈도우즈 친구 ㅎㅎ
<bloomycat> yemharc: 델은 리눅스랑 찰떡입니다. 제가 쓰고 있기 때문에...
<imsu> 비스타나 윈7 깔면 참 시원하던데 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> bloomycat, 델 컴팩(지금은 없지만) HP는 서양쪽에서 많이 쓰다보니
<yemharc> 리눅스랑 잘 맞죠
<ujuc> 그런가요..
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 정확히는
<ujuc> 띵크패드에 올려서 사용하고 있는데..;
<ujuc> 좀.. 덥긴하다며..;;
<yemharc> 서양쪽에서 리눅스를 많이 쓰는데 저 3사 모델이 마찬가지로 서양쪽에서 많이 팔리는 주력 모델들이다 보니
<bloomycat> yemharc: xps 1210m 이란 모델을 쓰는데, 데비안 설치할 때에 군소리 없이 깔려요. 사운드나 비됴등 문제없이...
<yemharc> 자연스레 지원이 빠방합니다
<ujuc> 후욱..
<yemharc> bloomycat, 사실 어지간한 녀석은 다 잘 설치됩니다
<yemharc> 다만...... 한번 문제가 일어나면 대책없어서 문제죠
<CuBric> 호환성 설명중이군...
<yemharc> CuBric, 형의 HP넷북은 크기만 작으면 딱인데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 생각패드는 리눅스랑 잘 맞나요?
<yemharc> 네
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<ujuc> 뭐..
<imsu> 하나 주워다 쓸까나 ㅎㅎ
<ujuc> 그래픽 문제도 없구요..
<ujuc> 괜춘한데요..ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 리눅스서는 think 타이핑하기 귀찮다고 관련 모듈이 IdeaPad라고 써놓습니다
<ujuc> 든게 별로 없는데다가... 전부.. 기본이라.ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Jinseok> 다들 안녕히 계세요
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 전 끄겠습니다
<yemharc> Jinseok, 들어가세요
<imsu> ㅂ2ㅂ2
<yemharc> ndsin, 안녕하세요
<Jinseok> 무릎팍을 봐야 돼서 ㅂ2
<ujuc> 안뇽히^^.
<ndsin> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 회사 제 팀 이사님은 레드햇 빠여서 저랑 맨날 투닥투닥
<ndsin> 헐
<yemharc> "아 쫌 이사님. 서버 그만 데비안으로 갈자니까요. 어차피 엔터프라이즈도 아니구만"
<yemharc> "임마 RPM이 갑이야 갑"
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 갑 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 헐
<imsu> yemharc: 함수 그래프 그리는데 뭐 좋은 툴이 없을까요?
<ndsin> 이사님께 말씀드려요 대세에 따르셔야 한다고
<ujuc> 쩝.. 갑이면..ㅋㅋㅋ
<bloomycat> 데비안이 진리.
<imsu> 일전에 제가 발표한 geogebra 는 이미지 기능이 좀 약해서 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<ndsin> 10년전 갑 가지고 지금까지 갑질하지 마시라고 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 밥 먹으로 가야지 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu, 포럼 정보게시판 가시면 실업무 적용 게시판이라고 있어요
<imsu> 배고프다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 넹 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 거기 글 중에 수학업무(?) 관련 프로그램들 소개해주신 글이 있습니다
<yemharc> ndsin, 사실 deb도 만만찮게 오래되긴 했죠
<ndsin> 그리고 이런 시기에는 얘기해줘야죠
<yemharc> ndsin, 다만 RPM은 그게 좋아요. http://www.rpmfind.net
<ndsin> 아이폰 os에도 rpm이 아닌 deb가 ㄷ르어가있다고!!
<ujuc> 아.ㅡ.ㅡ 생각이 안니네요..아.ㅡ.ㅡ;;;  뭔가있었는데..;
<ndsin> 요즘 스마트폰 들먹거리면 다 먹히잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ndsin, 모바일겜 개발사라 안먹힙니닼ㅋㅋ
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 저랑 누가 더 루팅 빨리하나 시합하고 있는데 무슨 말을 할까요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 근데 이사님... 본인껀 겔S고 왜 제껀 겔K인겝니까. 더더군다나 밥내기인데!
<ndsin> 그런게 무슨 의미인가요....
<ujuc> 쩝...
<yemharc> 성능차이에 의한 플래슁 속도차에서 오는 패배........
<CuBric> 밀아
<ujuc> 그냥 죽어라고...
<yemharc> CuBric, ?
<CuBric> 방금 편의점 갔다가
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<CuBric> 일본아가씨 한테 관심받음
<yemharc> 으잌
<CuBric> 전번교환 하자 하는걸 이멜주소만 주고 왔음
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 유부남이 그러시면 안되죠
<CuBric> 한국말도 좀 하더라고
<ndsin> 밀님 이멜 주소 알려주신거 맞죠?
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 제 이멜주소 에요
<yemharc> ndsin, 넹?
<ndsin> 포워딩해주셔야함니다
<ndsin> 국가발전을 위해
<yemharc> 으잉?!
<yemharc> 오?!
<yemharc> http://hopeplanner.tistory.com/133
<CuBric> 아가씨가 좀 구엽더라고
<yemharc> 안철수씨 뭘 하다가 폴 그레이엄씨하고 만났대........
<yemharc> CuBric, 本当に可愛かったの？
<CuBric> 강남이라 그런지 이런경험이 좀 있네
<CuBric> 나 일어엔 약함
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 으깈....
<yemharc> 방금 일본인하고 대화하고 온거 아녔수?!
<CuBric> 먼저 한국어로 말 걸던데
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> CuBric: / 헉... 어떤 언냐가 귀없나효 ?
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<CuBric> 왜 안오시나 했뜸
<yemharc> Ponics, 편의점 갔다가 일본에서 온 참한 아가씨를 만났대요
<yemharc> 그리고 Ponics 님을 배신하고 연락처를 교환했대요
<CuBric> ì¿ ì¿ 
<yemharc> Ponics, 궁금한게 하나 있는데요
<yemharc> Ponics, 펨토셀에서 WI-FI 신호도 지원한다는 기사가 났는데, 고 녀석이 3G랑 WI-FI 둘 다 별다른 가공 없이 증폭이 가능한가요?
<shriekout> 위에 링크에 이메일 주소 안 나오는데요
<Ponics> 밀옹 / 저 같은 콤맹이 어찌.... 그런 초고수님들의 영역을 알수 있겠습니까.. 넙죽..
<CuBric> 끄어억
<yemharc> Ponics, 알고 계실거 같은데 ㅠㅠ
<Ponics> 밀옹 / 훔.. 펨토셀이 3G WI-FI 를 별다른 가공 없이 사용이 가능 할까효 ?
<CuBric> 알면서도 모르는척
<Ponics> 밀옹 / 3G 가 사용하는 주파수 대역과 Wi-Fi 가 사용하는 주파수 대역이 같다면 가능 하겠지효..
<yemharc> Ponics, 그렇게 되면 이미 둘 다 3G가 되지 않나요?
<CuBric> 지원과 사용은 다름
<yemharc> 밑도끝도 없이 때려맞춘 예상으로는 펨토셀이라는게 결국 특정 주파수를 캐치하는게 아니라 자신을 목표로 오는 주파수 자체에 반응하는게 아닌가 하는건데
<yemharc> 이건 바꿔 말하면 그만큼 오만 잡다한 잡음을 낸다는거니 신빙성이 없구요
<Ponics> 밀옹 / 펨토쎌 이건... 일반 AP 이건... 서로 다른 주파수 대역을 동시에 송수신 할 수 있다면 가능 하겠습니다... 물론 제가 알기로는 없는 걸로 알고 있지만요..
<yemharc> Ponics, 네, 그래서 더 모르겠습니다;;
<yemharc> 게다가 조만간 4G 활성화 되고 LTE까지 받아주려면......
<yemharc> .....................그냥 크기를 키우나? (....)
<Ponics> 밀옹 / 자 간단히 생각해 보셈... 여기 라디오 가 있심... FM 주파수 대역을 겁나 잘 수신함... 그런데 한번에 MBC 라디오와 KBS 라이도 를 동시에 수신해서 들을 수 있삼 ?
<yemharc> 없죠
<Ponics> 펨토셀 에 동시에 받아서 처리 할수 있는 기능이 있다면 되는 것이고 없다면 안되는 것임..
<yemharc> 음...
<yemharc> 그럼 역시 크기가 커지는거군요
<yemharc> 그런 녀석에 OS가 탑재될리는 없고......펌웨어 레벨에서라면 결국 기판에 박힌 칩의 힘이 필요할테니........
<yemharc> 어........ 그럼 단순히 계산해도 3,4G에 WiFi까지 지원하게 되면 어지간한 인터넷 모뎀 사이즈보다 조금 더 커지려나요
<Ponics> 밀옹 / 현존하는 모든 전파 송수신 장비들은 자기가 사용할 수 있는 주파수대역을 분할 하여 다중으로 송수신은 가능하지만.. 서로 상의한 주파수대역을 동시에 송수신 할수는 없심!
<yemharc> Ponics, 네, 그러니까 크기가 커지지 않겠는가 하는거죠
<yemharc> 바꿔서 생각하면 각각을 처리할 기판을 하나의 상자에 넣어버리면 어쨌든 기기 대수로는 한대니까요
<Ponics> 아까 전제 조건이 특별한 장치 구성 없이 있는 그대로에서 라는 말이 있지 않았나효 ?
<yemharc> Ponics, 그래서 포닉스님께서 '그건 불가능합니다'라고 말씀해주셨지요 :)
<yemharc> 지금의 이 '크기가 커진다'는 처음 질문과는 상관없는 발언이었습니다아 ㅇㅅㅇa...
<Ponics> 밀옹 / 3G 나 혹은 4G 송수신 장비+안테나 , Wi-FI 송수신 장비+안테나 , 여기에 듀얼 DSP
<yemharc> 네
<Ponics> 밀옹 / 위와 같이 구성해서 하나의 박스에 때려 넣으면 1개의 장비가 됩니다..
<yemharc> 네네
<Ponics> 서로 상이한 상의 데이터를 교환 하기 위해서는 브릿지 유닛이 필요하게 됩니다.. 그리고 그 브릿지 유닛에는 각각의 상이한 상 연결쪽에는 DSP 가 있어야 합니다..
<Ponics> 밀옹 / 초천재 밀옹 께서는 DSP 가 뭔지 금방 아실꺼라 생각 되옵니다..
<yemharc> 어떤 일을 하는지 감으로는 알겠네요
<yemharc> 제쪽 기준(?)으로 말하자면 서로 데이터형이 다른 녀석끼리 치환해 주는 역할인거같아요
<ndsin> 배..배가 고프다
<Ponics> 밀옹 / 제가 워낙 콤맹이라서... 밀옹께서 말씀 하시는 데이터형의 치환 이란 말씀이 너무 어렵사옵니다..
<yemharc> 에.... 그냥 있는대로 간단히 말하면 번역가인거죠?
<yemharc> 으......... 전파로 따지면......
<yemharc> 아날로그로 날아온걸 디지털로 변환해준다거나......하는........
<yemharc> ......맞나요?
<Ponics> 머.. 상황에 따라서는 MUXER , DEMUXER 라고 도 합니다..
<yemharc> 음... 그건 처음 듣는 용어네요;;
<Ponics> 아날로그 파형에서 데이터를 검출해서 디지털 부호로 바꿔주고 .. 그리고 상황에 따라서 반대로 하기도 합니다..
<Ponics> 그리고 그런 디지털 부호로 된 데이터에 헤더를 붙이고 패킷화 하는 것이 브릿지 유닛이 하는 역활이죠.. 그래야 이놈이 어느 장비에서 날라왔는지를 구분 하니깐요..
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 같은 디지털 신호끼리는 되려 변환이 더 간단할테고요
<Ponics> 그리고 펨토셀 이란 놈도 결국 인터넷 라인을 연결 하여 데이터를 전송하므로.. 브릿지 유닛 I/O 에는 이더넷 패킷 DSP 가 붙어서 다시 넥떡 패킷으로 변환 시키 겠지요..
<yemharc> 음...DSP가 여러 종류의 신호를 변환할 능력이 있나요? 아니면 무조건 1:1인가요?
<Ponics> 그건 DSP 종류에 따라 다릅니다..
<yemharc> ...비싸면 되는거군요
<Ponics> 듀얼로 처리 하는 놈도 있고.. 싱글로 처리 하는놈들도 있고..
<Ponics> 머 그렇습니다..
<Ponics> 그런데 대부분은 퍼포먼스 를 고려하여 1:1 로 구성을 많이 합니다..
<Ponics> 듀얼로 처리 할경우 그만큼의 발열과 퍼포먼스 면에서 부담이 되겠지요..
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그럼 결국 KT가 말한 동시지원은 바꿔말하면 '지원 가능한 장비'로 갈아치운다는 소리네요
<Ponics> 밀옹 / 언제나 KT 는..... 앞서가고 있기는 합니다만... 그게 정말로 설치하고 뭐하고 해야... " 하는갑다.. " 라고 생각하시면 됩니다.. 그만큼 공수표도 많타는 뜻입니다..
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Ponics, 오늘도 좋은걸 배웠습니다. 역시 이번 강연 기대하겠습니다 :)
<yemharc> 주말까지 PLC관련해서 질문할거 뽑아갈까나 (~♬)
<Ponics> 밀옹 / 저같은 허접이에게 들으실것이 있으신지효..?
<yemharc> 그야 전 아예 문외한이니까요
<yemharc> <-무선 분야는 그냥 모르고 네트워크는 귀동냥 수준인지라 ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 머 무선이라고 특별하게 다른것 없습니다..
<Ponics> 유선 보다 제약이 더 많고 간섭도 많은것이 특징이죠.
<yemharc> 저는 무선에서 제일 궁금한게, 어떻게 '물리적 연결이 없는데' 정확하게 그 곳을 찾아가는가 하는거에요
<yemharc> 설마하니 자신의 영향권 전체에 뿌린다고 보기엔 너무 낭비가 심하고요
<ndsin> yemharc 브로드캐스트가 맞죠
<Ponics> 라디오를 생각 하시면 됩니다... 전체 다 뿌리죠..
<Ponics> 거기에 반응 하는 하는 놈이 있으면 좋은것이고 아니면 마는거죠머..
<yemharc> 정말 그런 식이었던겁니까?!
<Ponics> wi-fi 를 많이 쓰는 사무빌딩에서 무선 랜 잡을려고 AP 검색하면 어케 나옵니까 ?
<Ponics> 주변에 있는 놈들이 다 잡힙니다..
<yemharc> 아......확실히 일단 범위 안에 있는 신호는 다 잡아오는군요
<Ponics> 넵... 자기 영역에는 다뿌립니다...
<yemharc> ........때로는 단순한 접근법이 (데굴)
<Ponics> 그게 전파의 강도가 약해서 지역이 짧은 것과 남산 타워와 관악산 전파 송수신 센터에서 강하게 쏴서 전국을 수신지역으로 놓느냐의 차이 일뿐..
<yemharc> 흐으...
<yemharc> 전파도 진공 상태에서는 감쇄 현상이 안 일어나나요?
<Ponics> 밀옹 / 글쎄욤... 그건 저같은 허접이 알길이 없습니다..
<Ponics> 밀옹 / 우주정거장과 지상 관제 센터간의 비상 통신 채널이 AM 이였다는 것 밖엔...
<yemharc> AM인가요;;
<Ponics> 밀옹 / 머 그것도 옜날 이야기라서... 요즘은 다른 방식을 쓸지도 모르죠..
<yemharc> 어...... 자유공간(진공)에서 거리에 따른 감쇄가 일어난다는군요
<yemharc> 결국 거리가 길어질수록 대출력으로 쏴 올려야 통신이 가능한거네요
<Ponics> 밀옹 / TV 전파 쏠때 전국 공중파로 송출할때 왜 남산과 관악산 센터를 이용할까효 ?
<yemharc> 음...그만큼 강한 출력을 내는 안테나가 있기 때문일까요?
<gestoru> 지금 다음 업데이트 서버 되나요? 업데이트 자꾸 실패하네요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> gestoru, 다음 안되시면 일본의 jaist.ac.kr로 바꿔보세요
<gestoru> 조언 감사합니다 지금 당장 해봐야겠어요
<yemharc> ...근데 거리의 3~5승만큼 반비례면 대체 얼마나 강하게 전파를 쏴야 하는건가요 (...)
<Ponics> 흠냐..
<Ponics> 그건... 제가 허접이라서.. 잘 모르겠습니다..
<yemharc> 이 꼭두새벽에 버그리폿을 해아하다니 orz
<Ponics> 역시.. 초천재 초고수 밀옹... 쩔어~!
<yemharc> Ponics, 그냥 패키지 설치하다 에러가 났을 뿐이에요 어흑 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 컴이 알아서 자료 모아서 올려준다는데 버튼 한두번 누르면 될 뿐이랍니다
<Ponics> 밀옹 / 역시 전 패키지 설치도... 패키지에 대한 개념도 없어서... 뭘 어케 해야 할지도 모르는 허접 콤맹 입니다.. 에효..
<yemharc> Ponics, 윈도에서 설치파일 받아서 yes yes yes 하는거랑 똑같아요 :)
<yemharc> 그냥 쉽게 생각하시면 됩니다.
<Ponics> 역시 밀옹은 초천잿!
<yemharc> 으잌;;;
<yemharc> 근데 뭐... 전 상대가 못알아 들을거 뻔히 알면서 어려운 말만 늘어놓는 사람은 싫어요 (...)
<Ponics> 밀옹 / 그냥 대놓고 말씀 하세요.. 저라고.. ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<yemharc> 아뇨아뇨;;; 전 구글이 붙어있습니다(?)
<yemharc> 그리고 부가설명 다 하셨잖아요;;
<yemharc> 고유명사는 별수없는거구요;;
<Ponics> 역시 초천재 밀옹에게 배워야 할것이 너무나 많습니다..
<yemharc> 흐그그;;
<yemharc> ..왜, 왠지 이번 모임이 두려워집니다ㅏ;;
<Ponics> 밀옹 / 전 이번 세미나가 매우매우 잠수 타기 좋은 기회라고...
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ 잠수타시면 분도님이 혼낼겁니다
<Ponics> 초천재 밀옹 과 기타 초고수님들 앞에서 어줍지 않게 강의를 한다는 자체가 매우 무모한...
<Ponics> 무한도전 이란 생각이... 듭니다..
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 경청하겠습니다 :)
<Ponics> 잠수 입니다..
<yemharc> 그럼 분도님의 액티브 소나가 빙~ 하고........
<Ponics> 밀옹 / 밀옹께서 언냐를 초빙하시면 강의가 이루어질듯 하옵니다.
<yemharc> 잌ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 전 초빙할 언냐님이 없어요 ㅠㅠ
<Ponics> 밀옹 / 그러시면 강의가 5분으로 단축이 될가능성이 높사옵니다..
<yemharc> ?!
<Ponics> " 전력선 통신은 전기선으로 통신 하는 기술 입니다. - 끝 - "  입니다.
<imsu> yemharc: 안주무세요? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu, 슬슬 자려구요
<yemharc> 지금 하는것만 마무리하면요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Ponics, 전 그 한줄에서 벌써 질문할게 하나 생겼습니다
<imsu> ㅎㅎ 바쁘시네용 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 요새 포럼이랑 위키 둘 다 손도 못대고 있어요
<yemharc> 거기에 오늘은 난데없는 외근까지 다녀오고
<imsu> 큭
<imsu> 전 외근 다녀오면 좋던데 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> imsu, 외근도 외근 나름이긴 한데.....
<yemharc> 퍼블리싱 업체 가서 좀 신나게 까고 왔습니다 (...)
<yemharc> ati 쓰시는 분들 오픈소스 드라이버 쓰세요 오픈소스 드라이버 좋아요
<imsu> 킁킁
<imsu> 먼지 몰라요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: 아 갑이신가 보군요 히히
<yemharc> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<yemharc> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<yemharc> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<yemharc> 요러면 끝입니다
<imsu> 잉 ? 이게 뭡니까? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 덧붙여서 터미널로 설치 하실줄 알고 ppa추가하실줄 아는 분들은 ppa-purge라는 유틸을 사용해보세요
<yemharc> 편합니다 :)
<yemharc> sudo ppa-purge ppa:<address> 하시면 알아서 목록에서 깔끔하게 지워줍니다
<imsu> 잉;;;
<imsu> 이해 불가 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음;;
<imsu> 일단 터미널에 복사 실행 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu, ATI 그래픽카드 쓰시는게 아니면 의미없습니당;;
<imsu> 헉
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> 그리고 이미 잘 돌아가고 있다면 굳이 하실 필요도 없구요
<imsu> 괜히 했다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> 어디까지 하셨어요?
<imsu> 첫 줄이요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> 그럼 상관없어요
<imsu> 저장소만 추가된건가요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 네
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭐 그럼 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아 맞다 octave 말고 gnuplot 쓰려고 하는데 옥타브는 확장자가 .m 인데 gnuplot 은 뭔가요?
<imsu> eps pl 기타 등등 있던데 잘 개념이 안잡혀서요 ;; ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> 음?
<imsu> 잉?
<yemharc> gnuplot이 뭘 하는 녀석인지는 아시죠?
<yemharc> 아, 그거 자체를 물어보신건가
<yemharc> 쉽게 말해서 그래프를 글자로 그리는 (...) 괴랄한 녀석입니다
<yemharc> 터미널 용도로 개발됬고
<yemharc> 순서에 맞춰서 데이터를 입력하면 그걸 토대로 그래프를 그립니다
<yemharc> nahanstar, 안녕하세요
<yemharc> imsu, http://coffeenix.net/doc/gnuplot/gnuplot.html  요 링크가 충분한 설명을 제공할거에요
<imsu> yemharc: 네 대충 아는데요 스크립트 작성법을 몰라서요
<yemharc> 네, 저 링크를 가보세요
<nahanstar> 안녕하세요.ㅎ
<yemharc> 저기가 gnuplot 배우기엔 제일 좋은 곳이에요
<yemharc> nahanstar, 이 야심한 시각에 어쩐일이세요 ㅎㅎ
<nahanstar> 좀 늦게자요..ㅎㅎ
<nahanstar> 안주무세요??ㅎ
<imsu> octave 는 써봐서 그리 어렵진 않을거 같이 느껴집니다만 ;; ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> gnuplot의 장점은, 일단 입력 기반이 터미널이라 익숙해지면 정말 빠르다는거고
<yemharc> 단점은 gnuplot을 쓰기 전에 페이퍼를 작성해야 안 틀리고 빠르게 작성할 수 있다는 거죠
<imsu> 터미널에서 하니 윈도우에서 하는 것처럼 창이 다르군요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 네
<imsu> 패키지를 따로 설치해야하나;; 흠;;
<yemharc> http://www.roesler-ac.de/wolfram/hello.htm   인류 역사 이래 모든 프로그래밍&스크립트 언어의 hello-world
<yemharc> imsu, 우분투라면 gnuplot을 설치하시고
<yemharc> 윈도우용이 필요하시다면 여기로 -> http://www.gnuplot.info
<yemharc> 저 홈페이지 가 보시면 참으로 ㅂㅌ적인 그래프를 우측 상단에서 보실 수 있습니다
<yemharc> 저 그래프를 모조리 키보드로 짜는겁니다. 페이퍼가 보조하지 않으면 무리죠
<imsu> 잉 ? 저 사이트는  뭡니까? ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 위에 있는 사이트는 유사 이래 컴퓨터에서 쓰인 모든 언어를 볼 수 있는 곳입니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> The hello world colection? zz
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 진짜 저런거 보고 있으면 대체 내가 아는게 뭐야 싶어요
<imsu> gnuplot 은 없네요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그건 일단 그래픽툴 (.....)
<imsu> 아;;
<yemharc> 그림을 그리진 않지만 그래픽 툴이죠 (......먼산)
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 다만 gnuplot만의 헬로월드가 있긴 합니다. ::: http://mathewpeet.org/computing/gnuplot/tutorial1/
<imsu> 먼소린지 하나도 모르겟네 이것들은 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이건 웬지 변태스러울거 같은데요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그리고 gnuplot을 설치하면 어지간한 수학 라이브러리는 같이 깔립니다
<yemharc> 수학관련 라이브러리 깔때 귀찮으면 쓰는 필살기죠 (.....)
<imsu> 으흐흐
<imsu> 근데 스크립트는 어떻게 작성하는거에요?
<imsu> 예를 들어 plot sin(x)
<imsu> 요거 파일에 저장해서 불러들이고 싶은데 ;;
<imsu> 확장자를 eps 로 잡으면 되나요?
<imsu> load 어쩌고 뭔가 있던데;;
<yemharc> 아까 링크 보시면
<yemharc> post-script파일로 입출력 하는 목록이 있을거에요
<imsu> 아 찾았어요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 감사합니다
<yemharc> 프로그래밍에서 소스코드 짜듯 PS로 만들고 입출력해서 계산시키면 되요
<imsu> 아 .ps 이구나
<yemharc> <-허나 이렇게 말하고 있는 사람은 gnuplot을 제대로 사용해 본 적이 없습니다
<imsu> eps 도 있고 pl 도 있고 메뉴얼 보는데 도대체 뭘 쓰라는건지 도통 감이 안와서요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 조금씩 차이가 있다는데;; 감이 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이것이 바이블의 폐해죠
<imsu> 완전;;; ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<yemharc> 제가 리눅스 배우던 때엔 딱히 분야별로 나뉘어진 책이 없어서 대책없이 수백~1천페이지짜리 바이블 붙잡고 처음부터 끝까지 따라했거든요
<yemharc> 하고나니 남는건 숙달되지 못한 기술과 쓸데없는 잡지식들 뿐 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> ...그래서 전 구글신을 숭배하기로 했습니다
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 구글에 없는건 지구에 없어요
<imsu> 메뉴얼이 좋긴 한데;;;; 딱 쓸것만 필요한 저로서는 찾는게 일이에요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> http://blog.naver.com/pupplestorm/memo/130088467896
<yemharc> 요정도만 하셔도
<yemharc> 구글서 어지간한 건 다 찾습니다
<imsu> 아 구글 검색법? ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 귀찮아서 고급검색 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그것도 좋아요
<imsu> 고급검색의 단축키라고 봐도 되지 않나요?
<yemharc> 네, 맞아요
<yemharc> 사람들이 많이 쓰는 기능들을 모아서 쓰기 편하게 만든거죠
<imsu> 전 그것까진 외우고 싶진 않아서요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 너무 ㅂㅌ적임 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그리고 고급검색 이외의 기능은 사실 그다지 쓸 일이 없어요
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그리고 뭣보다 구글은 꽤나 심각한 해킹툴이기 때문에.......
<imsu> 해킹 툴이라니용?
<imsu> 서버 해킹 ? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 구글은 사용하기에 따라서 신상털이 같은건 문제도 안 될 만큼 강력한 해킹툴이 되거든요
<imsu> 아~
<imsu> 킁킁
<imsu> 잘 검색해도 문제에요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 네티즌 사이버 수사대 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아;;; 감사합니다 .
<imsu> 전 좀 더 그래프 좀 그려보고 자야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 여러모로 많은 도움 감사드려용 ^^
<yemharc> 아뇨아뇨
<yemharc> 언제나 말하는겁니다만, 이런건 찾으면 다 나옵니다
<yemharc> 전 그냥 구글셔틀 (...)
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그럼 안녕히 주무세요 :)
<imsu> 근데 postscript 라는게
<yemharc> ?
<imsu> 그림 그려놓은것은 스크립트로 저장한거죠?
<imsu> 을
<imsu> 은 -> 을
<yemharc> 네, 그렇게 이해해도 문제없습니다
<imsu> 그럼 prescript 는 안되나요?
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그건 잘 모르겠네요...
<yemharc> ps는 정확히 말하면
<yemharc> 문서의 생김새를 기계가 알아먹을 수 있게 표현한거에요
<imsu> 음..
<yemharc> 예를들면 어디부터 어디까지 선이 그려지고, 여기는 원이 그려져 있고 무슨 색이고......뭐 이런것들이요
<imsu> 네 ~
<yemharc> :)
<imsu> 그래서 그걸 저장한다
<yemharc> 네
<imsu> 지금까지의 작업 과정을 저장한다는 개념인가요?
<yemharc> 기계도 정확히 한정하면 프린터죠
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 음...... 이미지적으로 보면
<yemharc> 그림을 소설로 묘사한다......정도일까요
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 아 소설을 쓰는기분 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 다만 좀 묘사가 너무 과해서 문제죠 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음........저도 슬슬 자야겠네요
<imsu> 근데 옥타브에서는 그래프 그릴 때 뭐 어디서부터 그리고 뭐 이런걸 스크립트로 저장하잖아요
<yemharc> 네
<imsu> gnuplot 은 그렇게는 안되나요?
<yemharc> gnuplot은 정확히 따지면 '그래프만' 그리는 녀석이라
<imsu> 이게 포스트 스크립트인가? ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 아;;
<yemharc> ps랑은 다루는 범위가 좀 틀리죠
<yemharc> gnuplot은 정확히 말하면 계산기에요
<imsu> 음;;
<yemharc> 다만 결과를 그림으로 보여주는 계산기죠
<imsu> 그렇구나 ㅎ
<imsu> 옥타브를 써야겠군 쩝;;
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그 뭐냐
<yemharc> 학교 과제 같은걸로 교수님이 '이런이런 공식 그래프로 그려와'하면
<imsu> plot 이 영 시원찮아서 안하려했는데 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> 그거 그대로 식으로 만들어서 gnuplot에 던져넣고 프린트하면 순식간에 과제가 완성되는 악마의 도구입니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 으흐흐
<imsu> 그렇군요 ~~
<imsu> 주무셔야 하는데 제가 넘 질질 끌었네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아뇨 :)
<imsu> 감사드립니다 ^^
<yemharc> 그럼 내일 또 뵈요
<imsu> 넹 안녕히 주무세요 ^^
<yemharc> 넵 :)
<CuBric> 음냐냐
#ubuntu-ko 2011-05-26
<popeye92> 오랜만에 들어왔습니다. 회사는 irc 금지라..지금은 교육 중이구요.
<yemharc_> 안녕하세요
<cartes_> 혹시 웹표준이나 웹퍼블리싱에 관심가지시는분 안계신가요?
<yemharc> 표준안이야 언제나 관심거리죠
<jasonjang> cartes_; 왜요?
<jasonjang> yemharc; 맞는 말씀. ㅎ
<cartes_> 그냥 만나서 스터디 하자구 할려구요
<yemharc> jasonjang, 산업표준이 괜히 있는게 아니니까요 :)
<jasonjang> cartes_; 예에~ 좋으신 말씀.
<jasonjang> yemharc; 역시 맞는 말씀!
<cartes_> 집에서만 할려니 졸립네요 금방
<cartes_> =_=
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 시간만 있으면 스터디 그룹같은거 하면 좋은데 말이죠오.........
<yemharc> imsu, 안녕하세요
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> yemharc: 결국 그냥 geogebra 선택 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> octave gnuplot 너무 귀찮은 관계로 ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 나중에 써야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 원래
<yemharc> 강력한 툴 = 좋은 툴 인건 아니니까요
<imsu> 네 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> geogebra 가 이미지 쪽으로만 좀만 더 보강이 되면 참 좋을텐데 말이죵 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<DoA> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<cartes_> 안녕하세요
<DoA> 요즘들어 한적해진 느낌이네요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 좀 많이 한적해졌죠
<imsu> 으흐흐
<imsu> 예전이 참 활기 찼지요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 원래 이런 분위기 아니었었나요? 히히
<yemharc> 잠시 반짝 했다가 다시 침몰했죠
<DoA> 제가 처음 왔을땐 오른쪽 아이디 목록에 스크롤바가 생겼는데ㅋ
<yemharc> 요샌 그런거 없죠
<DoA> 시간대가 낮이라서 그런가? ㅋ
<yemharc> 그게 꼭 그렇지도 않아요 ㅎ
<cartes_> yemharc, 어제 대화하던 내용 책에서 찾았어요
<cartes_> "이후 기계에 더욱 친화적인 XHTML 2.0을 정의했지만, 여러가지 이유로 중단되고 HTML 5로 전환하여 진행 중입니다.
<cartes_> "
<imsu> 전 이만 출근합니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> cartes_, 네
<cartes_> 저기서 여러가지 이유가 뭔가요?
<yemharc> cartes_, 다만 여기서 중요한 것은, XHTML2.0이 폐기됐다고 해서 XHTML이 완전히 버려진게 아니라 HTML5 안에 포함되는겁니다.
<yemharc> 여러가지 이유는 말 그대로 여러가지 이유인데, 대표적인걸 꼽자면 일단 브라우저의 급격한 발전이 있고
<yemharc> 두번째는 XHTML 자체의 확장성의 한계 때문이지요
<yemharc> XHTML은 기계 친화적인 코드를 생산하는 대신에 다른 웹 스크립트 언어와는 상성이 그렇게 좋지 않습니다.
<yemharc> 반대로 HTML은 기계 친화적은 아니지만 그 단점을 브라우저가 발달하면서 커버를 해 준거죠
<cartes_> <? ?>
<yemharc> 그래서 결론적으로 웹 스크립트 언어와 호환성이 아주 좋은 HTML이 다시금 표준이 된겁니다.
<cartes_> 이야.. yemharc님 어찌 그리 많이 아시나요
<yemharc> 그냥 잡지식이에요 잡지식;;; 언제나 말하지만 이런건 찾으면 다 나옵니다;;
<CuBric> 아하하하
<yemharc> ?
<CuBric> 밀군아
<yemharc_> ㅇㅇ
<CuBric> 아침에 화끈한걸 보았다네
<yemharc_> ㅇㅅㅇ?
<CuBric> 살랑거리는 스커트 속의 뽀얀 속살
<yemharc_> -ㅅ-
<CuBric> 땡땡이 무늬의 란제리
<CuBric> 몸매도 끝내주는
<CuBric> 얼굴도 끝내주는
<CuBric> 쳐다볼때 씨익 웃어주니
<CuBric> 같이 웃어주더라는
<yemharc_> ㄲㄲ
<CuBric> 포닉옹이 잠잠한게 이상하군
<CuBric> 나타나야 정상인데
<CuBric> 아 어제밤 그 일본아가씨
<CuBric> 이멜로 연락왔음
<CuBric> 자기 일본으로 가더라도
<CuBric> 친하게 진해자고
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<CuBric> 밀이 어제보니 일어좀 하는거 같던데
<CuBric> 잘되면 새끼줄 놔눌게
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 밀아
<CuBric> 낼 카메라 들고 갈까?
<CuBric> 모레인가
<yemharc> 카메라 들고와서 뭐하게요?
<CuBric> 강의하는 밀옹 찍기
<yemharc> 일어는 뭐.....대충 대화할 만큼은 해요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<DoA> 저는 가볼께요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 저 암것두 안해요 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 포닉옹이구낭
<DoA> 안녕히계세요
<yemharc> DoA, 들어가세요
<CuBric> 포닉옹 찍기
<CuBric> DOA 님 보면 자꾸 그 게임이 생각나
<CuBric> 데드 오브 얼라이브
<yemharc> 읭......
<yemharc> Dead or Alive겠죠 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 암툰
<yemharc> 생존을 위한 죽음이라니 그 무슨 터무니없이 철학적인 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 후훗
<yemharc> 냠
<CuBric> 얌
<cartes_> 아
<cartes_> 방울 탱실
<yemharc> (담배피러 슝)
<Jinseok> 오늘 많이들 계시네요
<protochaos> 안녕하세요
<Jinseok> pritichaos 안녕하세요
<Jinseok> protochaos 안녕하세요
<protochaos> 하..
<protochaos> 사람이 있었네요
<yemharc> 순간 '시험이 있었네요'라고 본......
<Ponics> 훔..
<protochaos> 하하
<protochaos> 시험 노이로제?
<Jinseok> Ponics 분도님은 안오셨나봐요
<CuBric> 포닉옹
<protochaos> 흠
<protochaos> grub빌드중에 심심해서
<protochaos> 여기 들와봤는디..
<CuBric> 음음
<CuBric> 킁킁
<Seony> protochaos: 혹시 처음 오셨다면 http://seowonjung.com/users/seowon/weblog/17df6/UbuntuKo_Rules.html 읽어주세요.
<CuBric> 써니야
<CuBric> 일본아가씨 하나 알게됬다넹
<Seony> 그래요? 저 사는데에는 널리고 널린 게 일본 사람이라서요... ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 어제 밤에
<CuBric> 편의점 갔다가
<CuBric> 인연이 되버린
<Seony> 오~ 그렇군요. 어쩌면 일본사람이 더 나을 수도 있겠네요
<CuBric> 아직 두고 봐야징
<CuBric> 귀엽긴 한데
<CuBric> 별이 엄마로 일본사람 괜찮겠지
<CuBric> 밀이는 집인가?
<yemharc> 회사
<CuBric> 여태?
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 퇴근하고파요 (......)
<CuBric> 해버렷 까잇꺼
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<Ponics> 초천재 울뚜라 캡숑 초고수 밀옹 / 하이요.
<CuBric> 포닉옹
<CuBric> 일본아가씨 관심있으삼
<yemharc> Ponics, 안녕하세요
<Ponics> CuBric: / 전번과 사진을 보내 주세욘..
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 아흐 애들 다 저녁 주고 학원 보냄 ㅋ
<bundo> shriekout 서울 한번 안오남 나 심심 한데.. 쩝
<yemharc> 아.........야근할까........
<yemharc> bundo, 안녕하세요
<bundo> 야근하면 돈 더 주나요 ?
<bundo> 난 직장 다닐때 과별 야근수당 떨어지면 야근 안했는데 ㅋ
<yemharc> bundo, 안줘서 말이죠...........
<bundo> IT엔 왜 야근수당이 없지 쩝
<Ponics> 헉... 분도님 등좡...
<yemharc> 사실 말이 좋아 야근이지 그냥 저녁 한끼 주고 끝입니다
<bundo> 아 다시 사업 해야겠음 돈좀 벌듯 한데...
<Ponics> 분도님 / 반.갑.습.니.다.
<bundo> 헉 나 야근을 핑계로 돈좀 챙겨야징
<bundo> Ponics CFO 할려 ?
<Ponics> bundo: / 저같은 허접 콤맹이 가능 할런지요 ?
<bundo> CFO = ㅅㅂ 퍽 오너
<yemharc> 7시네...........
<bundo> CEO =  ㅅㅂ이 잡놈 오너
<bundo> yemharc = PM
<bundo> CM = 퍽킹 매니저 ?
<Ponics> bundo: / 아무래도 CFO 는 저같은 콤맹 보다는... 간판이 화려한 분이 해야...
<yemharc> 읭
<bundo> 아 오타 CM 아니고 FM
<bundo> CTO 는 Seony 님 ?
<Seony> CTO는 기술이사인데 제가 뭐 기술을 알아야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 CDO는 누가 하죠? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 갑자기 사원 없는 회사가 만들어지고 있닼ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 어 그건 머에요 CDO ?
<Seony> CDO = 술상무
<bundo> 아하 내가 겸업할께유 헤헤
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵
<bundo> yemharc 대가리가 중요 함 히히
<yemharc> 부잌ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저는 기술은 잘 모르니 CFO할께요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그나마 돈은 잘세니...
<bundo> 오케이
<bundo> Ponics 늑대여우에서 웹마스터 추천좀 해달라는데 음
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<bundo> 드라케도  바쁘다더군요
<bundo> jincreator  오늘 하루 잘지냈남 ?
<jincreator> 그냥 그렇죠, 뭐. 분도님도 잘 지내셨어요?
<Ponics> 흠냐...
<yemharc> jincreator, 안녕하세요
<bundo> 난 오늘 저려서 혼났음 비오려는듯 쩝
<jincreator> 예밀님, 포닉님 안녕하세요.
<bundo> 어제 밤 부터 저리더군요 비는 안오네 음
<jincreator> 인천은 모르겠으나 서울은 다음주 월요일까지 비 안오네요.
<bundo> 다행임 난모임날 비오는거 참 안좋음
<bundo> 토요일 맑음 이니 다행 임 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 원래는 콘키에서 알려줬는데 요즘 콘키가 부팅후 시간이 지나면 계속 죽어서 폰으로 확인하네요. ^^;
<CuBric> 분도옹
<bundo> 네..
<CuBric> 데세랄 들고 가서 기념 촬영 할까요
<jincreator> 토요일 서울은 구름이네요. -.-;
<bundo> CuBric 요즘 아이폰 3 끄네면 혼나는거 아시나요?
<Ponics> 토요일... ㅎㄷㄷㄷ 분도님~!
<CuBric> 아이폰3 아닌데요
<bundo> 4이상 이고 800만 크네야함
<CuBric> dslr 인데요
<bundo> 근데 촬영요 다 들 알아서 해요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 요즘 폰 머 다 잘 됨
<CuBric> 제 블로구에 올려보게요
<CuBric> 첫 모임 참가하는거니까요
<bundo> 그러세요 단 초상권 침해 문제 알고 올리세유
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 모임 오는이들중 나 뼤고 는 몇몇은
<bundo> 극도로 싫어 해요
<jincreator> 지난 번 모임에서는 세미나 중에 바로 페북 업로드하고 태그까지 달더군요.
<bundo> 쩝 덕후들
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 기대가 되요
<CuBric> 약간 설레기도 하고
<bundo> 전 암튼 스마트폰 유행하고 그게 작년 6월 이후
<Ponics> <-- 이번에 사진 찍히면 오래 있다가 나올 1인
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 애인하고 같이 안다니잖아유
<CuBric> 포닉옹은 기필코 찍어주겠삼
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 전 암튼 스마트폰 유행하고 그게 작년 6월 이후 애인하고 같이 안다니잖아유
<bundo> 쩝 망할 스마트 폰
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 실시간 업로드가 가능하게 됬으니까요
<bundo> 분도님 & 사모님   하고 올리면 난감함 6월 진흥원 세미나서 일났었음
<bundo> 쩝
<CuBric> 전 분도님만 찍습니다
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 히히 감사
<CuBric> 사진보시고 울진 마세요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 암튼 이번 모임은 다음에서 하는 처음 모임인지라...
<CuBric> 아 분도님
<bundo> 저도 제 바운더리 아니라 .... 조금 설래긴해요
<CuBric> 다음에서 보안관련으로 저희 약간 통제받거나 하진 안겠죠?
<bundo> 작년 파폭 모임 후  다음 또 가긴 하지만
<bundo> CuBric 모르겠어요
<bundo> 무선 제공은 파폭 모임때도 해주던데
<CuBric> 보안팀이 있을거 같은데요
<bundo> 딴방 가면 안되겠죠 머 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 쉬운말로 경비팀
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 네이버가 보안은 아주 징해요
<bundo> 1층서 전화 확인해야 올라가게 해주는데
<CuBric> 흠흠
<bundo> 개발 사무실은 못들어 가고 손님은 무저건 4층서 만나게 하더군요
<jincreator> 다음 보안 아무것도 아닙니다. 석찬님 밖에서 기다리다가 다른 직원 들어가느라 카드로 문 열었을때 슬쩍 끼여서 들어가도 뭐라고 안하더라요.
<bundo> 대신 밥 음료수 등 너무 쌈
<CuBric> 4층이 미팅 룸인가바요
<bundo> 나베르 음료수 값 7= 유명 커피가 700원
<CuBric> 오호
<bundo> 스테이크가 1200원 이던가 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 품질이 문제겠죠
<bundo> 품질 쓸만함
<CuBric> 낼 점심은 먹고 와야하는거 겠죠
<CuBric> 모레구낭
<CuBric> 자꾸만 내일로 착각하네요
<jincreator> 근데 윤석찬님이 협조만 해주시는 건가요, 아니면 직접 오시는 건가요?
<bundo> 네 저녁은 다음 직원 루나틴 옹이 근처 좋은 식당 안다고 하더군요
<bundo> jincreator 석찬씨 제주도 근무에유 ㅎ
<bundo> 안오고 대신 다른 직원 2명이 서포트 해줍니다.
<jincreator> 역시 오시기 힘들 것 같았습니다. 그런데 루나틴 님도 다음 직원이셨군요.
<CuBric> 여직원이?
<bundo> 네 여직원 + 루나틴
<CuBric> 몇층에서 하는거에요
<bundo> 5층 ?
<CuBric> 신분확인하고 올라가야하나요
<jincreator> 무슨 방에서 하나요? "회의실"이라고만 되어 있던데...
<CuBric> 아님 모임 때문에 왔어요 라고 만 하면되나요
<bundo> 와보면 쉽게 찾을 꺼임
<CuBric> 분도옹
<bundo> 1층에 미리 이야기 해두죠 ㅎ
<CuBric> 저 졸아도 이해해주세요
<CuBric> 요새 피곤이 막 물밀듯이 오거든요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 전 나가 있어도 이해 하세요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 같이 나갈까요
<CuBric> 손잡고
<CuBric> 아참 아참
<CuBric> 분도옹
<CuBric> 상암동 한번 갈까하는데요
<bundo> 전 은근히 발표 재미없으면 전화 온척 하고 나갑니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 언제쯤 게시나요
<bundo> 전 제가 내킬때 있는데 ..
<bundo> 오세요
<bundo> 3일전 연락 요망 ㅎ
<CuBric> 거기가면 감금당하는거 아니겠죠
<jincreator> 제가 발표할 때 분도님 전화들고 나가시려 하면 전화걸어야겠군요.
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 오질 못합니다. 7층서 못들어 와요 저는 13층임
<CuBric> 알센 등장
<bundo> 그래서 미리 시간 맞추어야 올수 있답니다.
<CuBric> 그 선착순은 도데체 먼가요
<bundo> 연구 개발 센터라서 보안상 7층 이상 못올라 와요
<bundo> 선착순 이라고 한건 다음이 몇개 준비 해줄지 몰라 그리 공지 한거인듯해요
<CuBric> 아아
<bundo> 제가 온사람 수대로 달라고 했습니다.
<CuBric> 아 다행이당
<bundo> 그나저나 CD 안와서 난감하군요 쩝
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 이번에 CD 가 왜 안오지 아직까지 ...쩝
<CuBric> 낼모레인데 당일날 오면 대박이겠는걸요
<jincreator> 아이슬란드 화산 때문이 아닐까요?
<Ponics> 분도님 / 몇시 까지 가야 하는지효 ?
<CuBric> 포닉옹은 12시까지
<bundo> Ponics 알아서 오셈 발표시간 조절 가능
<CuBric> 가야하지 안을까요
<Alsen> Surprise~~!!!!
<jincreator> 앗! 깜짝이야~
<CuBric> 아르센~~
<Alsen> ㅎ1ㅎ1
<Alsen> CD못받으면 어쩔수 없지요
<CuBric> 알센도 오는거?
<Ponics> 분도님 / 그렇쿤효...
<Alsen> 그리고 다음사은품 부족하면 전 안주셔도 되요 ㅋ
<bundo> jincreator  내가 제미난거 보여 줄까요 피진 네이트온 친구 정리 ?
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1306405106.png
<Ponics> 분도님 / 이번 세미나에는 언냐가 출몰할 가능성은 어느정도 되나효 ?
<bundo> 헉 실수
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 지난 일요일에 부득이 졸립다는 핑계로 번개모임불참했으니 이번 토요일 꼭 가야죠 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1306405117.png
<Alsen> 지금 머리를 너무 많이 잘라놔서 군대 다시 들어갈 판임.. ㅜㅠ
<bundo> 리눅스 디렉으로 정리 했는데요
<bundo>  TMP 엔 상대 안할 인간들 모았심 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> "아니요"라고 하려 했는데...
<jincreator> HOME이 없군요.
<CuBric> var 은 머에요
<bundo> 대충 별볼일 없는 친구들
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> TMP 로 갈수도 있고 한 인간들
<CuBric> usr 은 유저겠네요
<bundo> 네 우분투 리눅스 유저들
<CuBric> etc 는 별개의 사람들?
<bundo> 약간 중요한 이들
<bundo> BOOT 는 아주 중요한 이들
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 근데 전 네이트온 전부 차단이에요 한명 뼤곤 ㅎ
<CuBric> 흠
<Ponics> 분도님 / 그럼.. var/named/chroot/var/named <-- 여기에 들어가는 사람들은 어떤 부류 인지효 ?
<bundo> 나 요즘 네임서버에 chroot 안씁니더 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 센토스 때 나 썻어유
<Ponics> 컹~!
<Ponics> 그렇쿤효..
<yemharc> ㅁㄴㅇㄹ
<bundo> jincreator HOME 감사 가족들 추가 해야징 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그러나 역시 다 차단이죠 ㅎ
<jincreator> -.-;
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 맨뒤에 앉아야 겠어요
<jincreator> 아기다리 고기다리던 오픈스택 강연을 드디어 듣게 되었네요.
<bundo> 아 안재석 박사?
<CuBric> 제가 앞에 앉으면 다른분들이 안보이실듯
<bundo> 그사람 다음 근처살아요 아마 상계던가?
<jincreator> 헉!
<bundo> 다음에서 한다니깐 아주 좋아 하더군요
<jincreator> ...그리고 세미나 장소는 저희 집에서 점점 멀어지더군요.
<bundo> jincreator 오픈스택 관심 많으면 커뮤니티 참가 하세요
<bundo> http://openstack.or.kr/ 하고 구굴 그룹스는 음
<CuBric> 분도옹 노래도 불러주시는거에요
<jincreator> 제가 참가하기에는 수준 미달일 것 같네요.
<jincreator> 서, 설마 노래를...
<bundo> http://groups.google.com/group/kosco?hl=ko
<bundo> 아녀요 jincreator 귀여움 받을꺼임
<bundo> 내가 한국 오픈스택 커뮤니티 창립 도와 주었잖아유
<bundo> 우분투 대표 권한으로 참가 하게 해줄까?  jincreator ?
<bundo> zz
<bundo> 난 모임 다 못가서 ... 쩝
<jincreator> 아, 아닙니다. 게다가 귀여움이라니 -.-;
<CuBric> 분도님
<CuBric> 전 그거 있으면 참가시켜주세요
<bundo> 어디 오픈스택 ?
<CuBric> 전력선통신망
<CuBric> 관심이 좀 있어서요
<bundo> 아 그거요 우선 거기는 제가 아니고요 포닉스님이 대장이에요
<CuBric> 아아
<bundo> 저는 찌질이 회원이에유
<CuBric> 전기를 다루다 보니 그런쪽도 관심이 있어져요
<CuBric> ELT 기술도 관심있고
<bundo> Ponics 포럼 말에요 구글 검색 되게 하세요
<bundo> 구굴 검색 도입 하면  글 많이 뜹니다.
<CuBric> 포닉옹 포럼이 있나요?
<bundo> 네
<bundo> 포닉옹 은근 대장이에요! ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 분도님 / 어케 해야 하나효 ? 제가 워낙 콤맹이라서..
<bundo> 어 그게요 구글 봇 허용하고
<bundo> 그다음 구글 검색 만들고
<CuBric> 포닉옹
<bundo> 그럼 구글서 스마트 그리드  또는 저전력 통신 검색ㄷ하면 제일 위에 뜨게 하세요
<CuBric> 전력선 통신망 기술 모임있으면 참가 시켜주세요
<bundo> 우분투 포럼도 그길을 간거에요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> CuBric 헉 그거 할꺼임
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 나도 옵져버에유 히히
<CuBric> 분도님
<CuBric> 제가 좀 허를 가끔 찌르죵
<bundo> CuBric 혹 K 군은 아니겠죠 ?
<CuBric> 네?
<CuBric> 저 애아빠에요
<bundo> 아 포닉스옹 후배인가 물어 본거에요
<CuBric> 카톡보시면 한별이라고 뜨자나요
<bundo> 좀 내부 일을 알길래...
<CuBric> 그게 아들이름이에ㅛ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 허를 찌르나요
<bundo> 저는 네이트에 엄니 이름 떠유 ㅎ
<Ponics> 훔... 로봇들이야 매일 매일 들어 옵니다..
<bundo> 그리고 카톡 아이디는 앤 이고
<CuBric> 아 혹시 포닉님 그것도 다루나요
<yemharc> (집에 가고파요........................)
<CuBric> 무선전력 기술
<CuBric> 선없이 전력을 전송하는....
<bundo> 저 그거 해요
<CuBric> 아아
<bundo> ET 몸매라서 가능
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 손가락으로 ..
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 아 갑자기 밀이가  떠오르네요
<CuBric> 번개를 부르는 손꾸락
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> yemharc, 집에 가세요
<CuBric> 알센 밀이 울집에서 놀다갔다는...
<Alsen> 오오
<bundo> 1982년 ET 한테 배웠심 http://www.free-wallpaper-download.com/movie/ET/ET.wallpaper.jpg
<Alsen> 그래서 하드분양 해주었음?
<bundo> 나 그때 중3이었삼
<CuBric> 우분투 셋팅하고 울며서 집에갔음
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 콜라 2잔 주고
<CuBric> 분도님
<CuBric> 전 그때 초딩2학년 이였어요
<Alsen> 내가 있었음 판이 달랐을텐데.. ㄲㄲ
<CuBric> 그럼 계산을 해보면
<bundo> 난 소고기 불고기에 ... 김치전인데...
<CuBric> 샤샤샥
<bundo> yemharc 에밀 한번 인천와 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 분도님
<CuBric> 밀이하고 밥도 먹었어요
<shriekout> bundo, 안녕하세요 (__)
<CuBric> 감자탕 중자 에 공기밥2 볶음밥 2
<yemharc> bundo, 언제 갈까요
<Alsen> bundo, 대장님 토요일 세미나 일정 변동 없는 것이죠??
<bundo> shriekout 올만 방가 방가 !
<CuBric> 밀아
<yemharc> 평일은 좀 힘들고 주말이 가능한데요
<shriekout> 넵 :)
<bundo> Alsen 네 세미나는 공식 모임이라 공지후 변동 없습니다.
<CuBric> 분도옹 집에가서 전자제품을 다 말아먹고 오는겨
<CuBric> 번개를 부르는 손꾸락으로
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<bundo> 난 내가 전자 제품만지면고장 나던데 ,,,음
<bundo> 갤투 아주 엉망임 요즘 쩝
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 갤투 버그 10개 이상 떻던데요
<bundo> 울 둘째 아들 엥그리 버드 게임기일뿐임
<CuBric> 울별이는 아패 가지고 놀아요
<bundo> 좋은 점은 말로 전화 왔다고 전해 주더군요
<jincreator> 후후, 넥S의 위엄!
<bundo> " 아빠  어떤놈이 전화 왔어" 캘투 장점
<bundo> 어 없다고 해라 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 쩝 하이 게그인가 조용하네
<bundo> 아 추워
<CuBric> 분도님
<CuBric> 책임지삼요
<CuBric> 이 부뉘기 어쩔꺼에요
<bundo> 어떤 년 ?
<bundo> 아 분위기 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<Alsen> 아이유 보고 싶다
<bundo> 나두
<CuBric> 난 갸 싫어요
<bundo> 참 코분투 사무실서 아이유 볼수 있어요
<CuBric> 싸가지 없어서
<bundo> 옆이 CJ 엔터테이먼트에유
<CuBric> 분도님
<bundo> 여중고딩들  보이면 누구 오는거임
<CuBric> 저 예전에 음반회사 엔지니어라서 그런애들은
<CuBric> 수두룩하게 봐왔어요
<CuBric> 오디션 보러오고 그랬으니까요
<Alsen> 에쓰~아이~에쓰~티~티~에이~알ㄹ~이 요즘 좋습니다.
<bundo> 난 연예인중 보고 싶은 이는 한명 뿐이에요
<CuBric> 자체 스튜디오가 있어서...
<bundo> 송해 아저씨 ~~ 화이팅 ~~
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 제가 인사해본 사람중에 젤 인지력 있는 사람은
<CuBric> 서태지
<CuBric> 솔로1집에 참가했드랬지요
<bundo> 지경부 하고 회의 하다 화춘화 이야기 했더니
<CuBric> 하춘화 아닌가요
<bundo> 나보고 " 나가서 담배 피우고  오세요 " 하더군요
<bundo> 쩝
<bundo> 나 나간후 아이유로 굳치더라고요 나참
<bundo> 아 열받아 ~ 쩝
<bundo> 장미화 부를껄
<bundo> 쩝
<CuBric> 분도님
<CuBric> 듀엣곡이나 하나 부를까요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-JWshVLeec 을마 나 좋은데 쩝
<CuBric> 아악 트롯 싫어
<bundo> 장미화 언니 뚱뚱이 됬심 쩝
<bundo> 내 친구가 고려레코드 다녔어요
<bundo> 거기 트롯 전문임 ㅋ
<CuBric> 아 고려
<CuBric> 고릿적에 망한 회사자나요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 네
<bundo> 지금 버스 운전 해요
<Alsen> 장미화 나 6학년때 싸인해준 아줌마인데
<Alsen> 라디오에서
<CuBric> 제가 소속 됬던곳은 EMI 였어요
<bundo> 가끔 길에서 버스 서고 " 야 분도 어디가 " 하면 쪽 팔립니다.
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 분도님 / 멋지 심다...
<CuBric> 포닉옹
<CuBric> 좀 배우삼 ㅎ
<bundo> 버스기사가 아는척 하면 승객 다 처다 봄 아 ~~ 쪽팔려
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ponics> CuBric: / 언냐 전번 리스트 언능 주세요.
<CuBric> 그런거 없어요
<bundo> 포닉스 옹도 오픈스택 가입하세요
<bundo> 그리고 구글 메일링도 가입 바람 바운더리 더 확보 해야죠
<bundo> jincreator 도 마찬가지임
<CuBric> 오픈스택은 어떤 걸 다루나요
<bundo> 클라우드에요
<CuBric> 아
<CuBric> 클라우드
<bundo> KT 오늘 기사 발표 좀 웃기더군요
<CuBric> 예전에 병렬컴퓨팅 기술이 한창 각광 받을때가 있었던 기억이 떠올라요
<bundo> http://news.etomato.com/Home/ReadNews.aspx?no=161727
<bundo> KT 가 IT 기업 하겠데요  ㅎ
<CuBric> 전 클라우드 좀 맘에 안들던데요
<yemharc_> KT발 제 2차 농협사태
<yemharc_> (.....)
<CuBric> 내 하드 용량을 웹상에 띄워야 한다는 자체가...
<bundo> 어 안박사 보이네 앞에..
<bundo> 이 석채 사장이 좀 도전적이죠
<CuBric> 그럴봐에야 차라리 nas 를 쓰고 말겠다는 생각이 더 강해요
<bundo> 토마토 뉴스 동영상 우분투서 잘보여 좋은데요 ㅎ
<yemharc_> CuBric, 클라우드의 장점은 단순한 파일 공유가 아니에요
<CuBric> 그래도 그 기본기술이 좀 나에겐 안맞는듯함
<bundo> yemharc_ 강분도가 보는 클라우드의 장점은 "구름 잡기" 입니더 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc_> CuBric, 많은 사람들이 클라우드 기술에 대해 잘못 생각하는 부분인데, 클라우드는 기본적으로 여러 사람이 하나의 작업을 진행하기 위한 것에 맞춰 설계된 기술이에요
<bundo> 그니깐 구름 잡아 보자고요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 뜬구름 잡기
<shriekout> 나 잡아봐라~ =33
<bundo> 네 비슷
<shriekout> 앗... 여기서는 닉이 아니구나 =33
<CuBric> 어느센가 사장될 기술일지도
<bundo> 근데 주변 분들에게 권하는건
<bundo> 오픈스택이 우분투 베이스 개발되고 있으니
<bundo> 먼가 도약하는 발판 으로 삼으시라는 겁니다.
<bundo> 그래서 오픈스택 커뮤니티에 참여 하시라는거에요
<bundo> 나 손오공인데 구름좀다룹니다.  여의봉은 우분투 마켓서 샀어요
<bundo> 하면 대우 해줄꺼에요 ^^;
<Alsen> 클라우드 컴퓨팅 기술은 2010년 IT 10대 리스트에도 선정되었을 만큼 가장 주목받고, 또한 투자되어지는 기술입니다. 따라서 단기간에 확장성이 줄어들지는 않을 전망입니다.
<bundo> Alsen  조선일보 기자세유 ?
<bundo> 헤헤
<Alsen> bundo, 백수인데요?
<bundo> 조중동 기사같은 말씀을 하셔서 .. 농해본거에요
<Alsen> ㅎ1ㅎ1
<Alsen> 그냥 그렇다구요~
<yemharc_> 클라우드가 나름 혁신적인 기술인건 맞는데
<yemharc_> 막상 그 기술에 투자하려고 폼잡는 국내 기업들은 클라우드 기술에 대한 이해도가 얼마나 될지 궁금하네요
<Alsen> 혁신이라기 보단 예견되어진 기술이었고, 다만 그 확장성이 어느정도로 개발될 것인가에 대한 귀추만 주목될 뿐;
<Alsen> 투자금이 없으면 개발도 더디겠죠.
<bundo> KT 가 IT 업체 되면 집 전화는 내가 맞아 봐야징
<bundo> 집 전화 이용하여 할거 많은데 .. ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 놋북으로 돌아올게요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 전 배드민턴 치러 다녀올게요 ㅎ
<bundo> 오 배드민튼
<yemharc_> Alsen, 혁신이 틀린 말은 아니지요
<bundo> ì°¸ Alsen
<Alsen> 후덕한 몸매를 다스리기 위한 배드민턴 훅훅~
<Alsen> ??
<bundo> 안명휘 기자 = HIOSS  그친구 베드멘튼 선수 출신인데
<bundo> 같이 할 친구 구하더군요 오픈 소스쪽으로
<Alsen> ;;;
<bundo> 페북서 사귀어 보세요
<Alsen> 아이고, 말씀은 백골난망하게 감사하옵지만, 제가 너무나 미천하여 아직은 그럴 위치가 되지 못하옵니다.
<Alsen> yemharc, 혁신 맞아요~!
<yemharc_> Alsen, 으잌ㅋ 그런 반응을 보이시면 되려 무난해 지지 않습니까 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> Alsen 사람 사귀는건 재미난 일이에요 페북서 찾아 보세요
<CuBric> 돌아왔어요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 밀옹 / 클라우드도 좋코... 다 좋습니다... 640k 회선에서도 편하게 사용이 가능 한가효 ?
<Alsen> bundo, 그것에 관한 자세한 이야기는 세미나에서 시간적인 기회가 주어진다면 그때 진중하게 다루어주셨으면 좋겠어요. 소셜소셜~
<yemharc_> Ponics, 전송속도의 문제는 기술을 뛰어넘죠 (먼산)
<CuBric> 소포럼하나 생길듯
<yemharc_> Ponics, 어디까지나 하드웨어의 문제니까 그 경우에는 클라우드를 갈굴게 아니라 TCP/IP 기술을 갈궈야겠죠
<yemharc_> ......음....말이 이상한가
<bundo> Alsen 토요일 명휘도 올꺼에요 ^^;
<Alsen> Yemharc, 클라우드 이야기인데요, 논문에서도 이것을 혁신으로 보고 있는 이들도 있고, 또 다르게 바라보는 이들도 있으니, 무엇이 맞다 틀리다가 무용이지요 ㅋ
<Ponics> 밀옹 / 가끔.. 국가 정책이나 대기업들의 기술 정책들을 보면.. 너무 멋집니다... 그런데 문제는 너무 국내 사정에 맞춰서 아이템을 구성 한다는 것이.. 그래서 해외 시장 진출해서 대부분 깨지고 들어 오지요..
<bundo> 제 시각 좋찮아요
<yemharc_> Alsen, 그건 그렇죠.
<bundo> 구름 잡기 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> Ponics, 제가 보기에 국가 정책의 문제는 아주 간단한걸로 보입니다
<yemharc_> "우린 우리만의 기술을 가지고 싶어! 투자한다! 근데 기술은 공개 못해!"
<Ponics> 왜! 국내 인프라를 기준으로 아이템을 선정 하는지 정말이지.. 그렇게들 머리가 나쁜지.. 알수가 없습니다..
<yemharc_> Ponics, 국내 인프라를 기준으로 아이템 선정한게 성공이라도 하면 말을 안하죠 (....)
<Alsen> 전 서둘러야 겠군요. 배드민턴 다녀와서 여유되면 재접할게요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 뿅!
<yemharc_> 국지적이라고는 해도 우리나라같은 인프라가 구축된 지역이 없는것도 아니니까요
<bundo> 이민석 교수님 예가 재미나더군요
<bundo> 찬반 예
<yemharc_> 지금까지의 국각 R&D사업의 대부분은 특정 기술에 대해 상당히 종속적이었다고 봅니다
<yemharc_> 예를 들면 최근 말이 많이 나오는 스마트 사인의 경우, 이미 04년 즈음에 국내 암호화 기술로 만들어진 녀석이 있었습니다.
<yemharc_> 그런데 국가서는 이걸 [헐, 이거 액티브X 안씀 ㅈㅈ]하고 폐기했죠
<Ponics> 밀옹 / 아니... 구글이 SK 나 KT 보다 기술이 없어서 클라우드 서비스를 안하고 있을까요 ?
<yemharc_> Ponics, 구글은 이미 클라우드 서비스 하고 있습니다
<CuBric> 엑티브 안썼으면 좋겠는데...
<Ponics> 아직 클라우드 하기에는 인프라가 따라오질 못하기 때문에 극히 부분적으로 만 하좌나요..
<yemharc_> 그렇죠.
<yemharc_> 근데 여기서 포인트가, 클라우드 = 웹하드 개념이 아니라는거죠
<yemharc_> 그걸 보면 구글은 되려 포인트를 잘 잡아서 서비스 하고 있는게 맞습니다
<Ponics> 그런데 항쿡에서는 클라우드 = 웹하드의 개념으로 쇄뇌 하고 있습니다..
<yemharc_> 네, 거기서 이미 비틀려 있는거에요
<bundo> 근데 Ponics 옹 조지오엘 비유는 머에유 ? 교수님 그후 답글 없심 ... 쩝
<Ponics> 올리고 내리고 올리고 내리고...
<yemharc_> 그런 개념으로 클라우드에 접근하면 그건 그냥 이름만 화려한 웹하드일 뿐이에요
<bundo> 현재 81% 반대임 http://hl1itj.tistory.com/10
<bundo> 으흐흐
<CuBric> 밀아
<yemharc_> (일단 놋북은 끄고....)
<CuBric> 토요일 몇시에 만날까
<bundo> 한성대에서 게임기에 아이폰 또는 안드로이드 엡 사용을 하게 하겠다고
<Ponics> 분도님 / 아.. 그거효... 머 그냥.. 갑자기 국가가 모든 기술과 사람들을 통제 하려로 한다는 느낌이 들어서요.. 우리에겐 빅브라더 가카 께서 있으시니...
<yemharc_> CuBric, 일단 12시로 생각중이에요
<bundo> 프로젝트 냈고 그건 됬거든요
<CuBric> 장소는?
<bundo> 한성대에서 게임기에 아이폰 또는 안드로이드 엡 사용을 하게 하겠다고 프로젝트 냈고 그건 됬거든요
<yemharc_> CuBric, 장소는 아직......
<yemharc_> CuBric, 내일 가는 루트 알아보고 적당한 지하철역에서 합류할까 하는중이에요
<bundo> Ponics 아 동감 근데 그게 안되 잖여유 ㅋ
<CuBric> 합류?
<yemharc_> ㅇㅇ
<CuBric> 우리둘 말고 또 ?
<yemharc_> 아뇨 우리 둘
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 우리야 한동네 인데 멀 그리 고민
<Ponics> 헛.. 밀옹과 CuBric 옹의 심야 핫 데이뚜~!
<Ponics> 뜨아~!
<yemharc_> 고민이라기보다, 어차피 둘 다 중간지점서 만나서 가게되면 더 돌게 되니까
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<Ponics> 역시 밀옹은....
<Ponics> 초천잿!
<bundo> 난 당분간 혼자 다닐꺼임 앵그리 버드 2레벨 19스테이지 임 ...쩝 4일 쨰 개 고생중
<yemharc_> ㅠㅠ
<CuBric> 밀아 너 토욜 쉬자나?
<yemharc_> 쉬죠
<CuBric> 그럼 만나기 쉬울텐데
<Ponics> 오.. 밀옹의 토요일 두근 두근 핫데이뚜... 뜨어~!
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<CuBric> 포닉옹두 그럼 같이 가삼
<Ponics> 저는 두분의 므흣한 데이뚜를 망해할 생각이 없습니다..
<CuBric> 망해는 먼가요
<Ponics> 방해
<CuBric> 쿠훗
<CuBric> 아 궁금한게 생겼음
<CuBric> 우분투에서 아이튠즈가 돌아가는지에 대한
<bundo> 아 그거요
<bundo> 맥북을 사고 우분투 설치하면 되요
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<yemharc_> bundo, 근데 개인적으로 그 교수님의 의견이 참 이해가 안 가는게, 대체 [국내에서만 쓸] 것을 전제로 개발하는게 무슨 의미가 있는걸까요
<bundo> 맥에어도 됩니다 ^^;
<CuBric> 분도님
<CuBric> 저 맥북프로 쓰고 있어요
<bundo> 우분투 설치 해보세요 많이 배울 것입니다.
<CuBric> 이미 우분투 는다른 놋북에...
<CuBric> 밀이가 그래서 겸사겸사 울집에 놀러온김에
<CuBric> 셋팅해준거에요
<Ponics> yemharc_: / 사실... 1960~1980 대 의 국가 개발 계획에 따르면 맞는 말이고 딱 좋은 정책 입니다.. 문제는 현재가 2011년 이라는거... 이제는 뭘 생각하고 뭘 하더라도 세계를 생각할때 입니다.
<bundo> yemharc_  교수님이 자신의 요즘에 대한 정당성 확보 위해 글쓴듯한데... 난 그냥 부드럽게 대한거고 그리고 까진거죠 ... 그거임
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 재부팅하고 올게요
<yemharc_> Ponics, 60~80년대라면 K-DOS가 마지막이겠군요. 더더군다나 그 당시로 따지면 삽질은 지금보다 더 많았죠
<Ponics> 머 부카니스탄도 아닌데 자력갱생 우리만의 기술 이런건 요즘 아니죠.. ㅋ
<yemharc_> 가장 간단한 예시가 한글의 완성형 쓸래 조합형 쓸래가 있군요
<yemharc_> bundo, 정당성 확보도 좋지만 저쯤되면 이미 프로파간다에요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc_> 그야말로 생색내기. "난 이런 성향이라 이런 주장도 합니다 여러분"
<Ponics> 밀옹 / 초천잿!
<yemharc_> 솔직히 되게 막말하고 싶었는데..... 언제 만나봤다고 안그래도 저보다 나이도 많으신 어른께 그러겠습니까
<bundo> yemharc_  그런데 사람 관계는 그게 다가 아니에요 "그래도 잘 지내야죠" 쩝
<CuBric> 후훗
<yemharc_> bundo, 네. 그래서 그냥 "그 돈으로 딴거 했음 더 대박났을거에요!" 하고 끝냈죠
<bundo> 암튼 제가 보기에 좀 한심해서 여러분한테페북 댓글 요청한거에요 헤헤
<yemharc_> 그리고 일단은 의견수렴을 위한 토론인데 싸우자! 하면 안되는거죠
<CuBric> 아 어제 그거요?
<bundo> 81% 반대에 지금쯤 술좀 하실꺼임 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc_> 근데 지금의 그런 부분은 생각도 안하고 달린 답글은 "이곳 사람들은 좌삘이넴..."
<yemharc_> @#%#^%$
<bundo> 제가 그교수님에게 해주고 싶은말은 "무쏘 몰고 직진해라" 입니다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc_> (저 정치얘기 하면 수꼴소리 듣는다고욬ㅋㅋㅋ)
<ujuc> 아...... 한글입력이.. 또 안되는군요...ㅡ.ㅡ.. 삽질좀 하러..;
<bundo> 암튼 교수님들은요
<bundo> 학생들 상대하니깐
<Ponics> 분도님 / 자차 보험은 되어 있는지 부터.... 자차 보험 안되어 있으면 그거 돈 많이 깨집니다..
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 암튼 교수님 힘내고 잘 해서 먼가 남기시길 바래야죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> 근데.......아마 그 글에 묻어난 의도대로라면 실패합니다
<bundo> 한가지 저는 이거에요
<yemharc_> 이미 글에서 묻어나는 전제부터가 [한국사람이 만들어야 국산OS제~]
<bundo> "해보세요" 이게 제 입장입니다.
<Ponics> 밀옹 / 머.. 명제는 맞는 말이지만... 왠지.. 씁슬 합니다~!
<yemharc_> Ponics, 씁쓸이고 뭐고 전 왜 그런 쪽으로만 생각하는지를 모르겠습니다.
<yemharc_> 100% 국내 기술력이고 그 기술력이 세계에 인정받고......뭐 그렇게 흘러가면 얼마나 좋겠습니까
<yemharc_> 근데 까놓고 말해서 우리나라는 일단 후발주자에 속하죠
<yemharc_> 6.25 이후에 산업혁명이다 뭐다 공장짓고 다리놓고 우당탕쿵쾅...... 이때도 공장 돌린 짬밥으로 보면 충분히 후발주자였습니다
<yemharc_> 게다가 그 당시에는 기술 대부분을 사들여 와야 했죠
<Ponics> 밀옹 / 콤뿌따 자체가 외쿡의 선진 기술이기에... 머 쿡산 이고 아니고 간에.. 그런 선을 긋는 것 부터가 문제 입니다..
<yemharc_> 그래도 어찌어찌 일으켜 세웠습니다. 대단해요
<yemharc_> 그럼 산업기술은 후발주자의 입장을 취할 수 있었으면서 IT기술은 왜 맨날 부르짖는게 국산이냐는겁니다
<Ponics> 밀옹 / 그건 산업 부흥기 시절에 슬로건 입니다.. 국산기술력!
<yemharc_> 아파치로 웹서버 돌린다고 어디 종속됩니까? 리눅스로 서버 돌린다고 라이센스 비용 지불하나요? 그럼 이 기술들이 어느 특정 국가가 권리를 쥐고 있나요?
<bundo> 티멕스 이야기 까지 쓰신거에 놀랐음 ㅋ
<yemharc_> Ponics, 맨날 변화/변혁/패러다임 전환 이야기하면서 슬로건은 50년째 안 바뀌고 있다는 부분부터 문제인겁니다
<Ponics> 밀옹 / 국가의 산업 개발 백서 라고 해야 하나효... 그런것들의 메뉴얼이 모두 산업부흥기 를 초점으로 되어 있는걸 지금 까지 그대로 쓰고 있으니..
<yemharc_> bundo, 티맥스 솔직히 관심 많이 가졌었거든요
<bundo> 나두 그때 글쫌 썻죠
<bundo> 근데 엥 이거 머야 했죠
<yemharc_> 이거 머야 죠 진짜 ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 밀옹 / 사실 티멕스는 좀 아니였심... 티멕스는 주가 상승을 위한 대대적인 쑈였심..
<yemharc_> 전 그런 부분이 마음에 안들어요
<bundo> Ponics 코분투 주가 상승 머 없을깡?
<yemharc_> 티맥스 프로젝트(?) 자체는 반대하지 않습니다. 좋은 시도였어요
<bundo> 시도가 뻥인데 ?
<bundo> 시도가 불순한데
<Ponics> 분도님 / 있습니다.. 코분투 세미나에 언냐 고정 출현과... 아이유의 메시지 가 있으면 가능 합니다..
<bundo> 동기와 결과 에서 동기 부터 개지랄인데
<Ponics> 밀옹 / 티멕스는 시도부터가 주가상승을 위해서 한것임...
<yemharc_> bundo, 그거 100% 완전 사기극이었나요?
<bundo> 헉 아이유의 코분투 & 강분도 & 포닉스 싸랑해요  여러분 !"
<yemharc_> bundo, 전 어느정도까지는 개조했던걸로 알고있거든요
<Ponics> 밀옹 / 정말 티멕스의 개발 기획자가 정말이지 노력을 한 흔적이나 아니면... 솔직히 가져다 쓴걸 공개 했다면.. 이해라도 했심..
<bundo> 우분투(코분투)는 스타 되거든
<bundo> 티멕은 안됨 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics> 밀옹 / 끝가지 자기들이 개발했다고 우기는데... 이바닥의 콤맹인 제가 봐도.. 와인으로 돌린거네 ? 라고.. 알정도였심..
<bundo> 그리고 메일은 완전 메뉴 위치 바꾼 썬더 버드임
<Ponics> 밀옹 / 하지만.. 개발자가 그렇게 안우기면 회사의 주가 상승이 안됨.. 자기도 암... 그거 사기 라는거.. 하지만.. 회사에서 시키면 해야 함...
<bundo> 암튼 거기 엿됬심
<bundo> 지나간 추억이죠 헤프닝 & 사기
<Ponics> 밀옹 / 주가 투기 세력만 한탕 잘하고 빠짐...
<bundo> 암튼 민석 교수님도 플랫폼을 공개 해야하는데 (공개SW 지원 받음)
<bundo> 나중 어찌 되었는지 보자고요
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics> 훔.. 플랫폼 을 창작 하는건가효 ? 아니면 리버싱 하는건가효 ?
<yemharc_> 찾으니 나오는군요. [티맥스 윈도우 사기] (.....)
<bundo> 그외 볼꺼 많은데 ...쩝 내 눈이 두개라 ... 눈도 침침 하고
<bundo> Ponics 물어 보세요 블러그에 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 블러그 너무 댓글 없어 심심 하실꺼임
<yemharc_> 아 정말.......
<Ponics> 정말 창작이라면... 존경 하고 존경 할것임... 비록 프로토 타입이라도..
<bundo> 근데 저분 커뮤니티는 어찌 만들죠 ?
<yemharc_> 하다못해 그 돈이 haansoft 로만 흘러갔어도........
<bundo> 암튼 저분은 약한거에요
<bundo> 다른데는 더 문제 많게 보입니다.
<bundo> 나 대신 Ponics 옹이 칼들어 유 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics> 역시.. 간판이 모든걸 가려주는 군효..
<yemharc_> 음
<yemharc_> 일단 저도 퇴근좀 하겠습니다
<bundo> 그럼 내년에 포닉스옹 무시 못함
<Ponics> 저같은 콤맹은 쳐다 보지도 않습니다..
<bundo> 나두 컴맹이잖아유
<Ponics> 하나의 플랫폼을 만들기 위해서 개발자는 밤새도록 그렇게 삽질 했나 보다... 입니다..
<Ponics> 혹시 프래임 워크 를 플랫폼으로 잘못 알고 있는것은 아닌가효 ?
<Ponics> 프래임 워크 도 만들기 정말 빡쉬고.. 머리에 쥐가 항시 상주 합니다만..
<Ponics> 분도님 / 어제 그 교수님 얼굴북 주소를 까묵었더염... 블로그도 별로 관심이 없어서 주소를 모르고 있습니다..
<bundo> "호환 없는 네  플랫폼이 피려고
<bundo> 간밤엔 코드가 저리 내리고
<bundo> 내게는 퇴근도 오지  않았나 보다.
<CuBric> 분도옹
<CuBric> 우분트 위젯 활성화는 어찌 하나요
<bundo> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000467554679
<CuBric> 바탕화면에 위젯 뜨게 하고푼데요
<bundo> 이민석으로 검색 하면 되고요 친추하세요
<CuBric> 날씨 정보라던가...
<bundo> 아 그건 screenlets 에요
<bundo> screenlets 설치 요망 == 제가 번역 했심더 발로다가
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 유틸인가요?
<bundo> 아마 유틸에 있을듯
<bundo> 근대 그보다 conky 잘 만든게 더 좋아요 ㅋ
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<CuBric> 어쩌시라는건지...
<Ponics> 아.. 콤뿌따 고치러 갑니다..
<CuBric> 어떤 고장이시 길래요
<Ponics> 제가 말이 없더라도.. 모니터링 다 하고 있으니.. 대놓고 욕하셔도 됩니다..
<Ponics> 휙~!
<jincreator> 밥먹고 돌아왔습니다. 그 사이 활발한 토론이 있었군요.
<bundo> Ponics 나 페북에 여친 하나 더 생김 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 명환씨 아는 분인듯
<bundo> jincreator 이한규 님이 누구게유 ?
<bundo> 방금 환영인사 해주어 좋음
<jincreator> 저야 잘 모르지요. 그냥 들어오셨으니 쉽게 적응하시도록 환영인사 해드렸을 뿐입니다. ^^;
<Ponics> 분도님 / 부.럽.습.니.다.
<bundo> jincreator 이한규= CuBric
<jincreator> 헉!
<Ponics> 헉...
<bundo> Ponics 카카  그리고 오늘 사라님하고 페북서 쪽지 주고 받았당
<Ponics> 허거덕.. 쿵야~!
<bundo> 자랑질 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> Ponics 증거 보여 줘요 ?
<Ponics> 분도님 / 가득이나 밤이 힘든 총각에게... 염장을... ㅜ,.ㅠ;;;
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1306411108.png
<bundo> 확인 사실 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 4시간 전 오케이 ?
<Ponics> 웁쓰... ㅜ,.ㅜ;;;
<bundo> 내 생각하며 많이 웃는데 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics> 전 담배 피우러 갑니다.. ㅠ,.ㅠ;;
<bundo> 내가 오픈 소스 활동하며 만난 여자분중 최고 미인이라니깐
<CuBric> 음
<CuBric> 파폭보단 크롬이 빠르네요
<jincreator> 이젠 웹브라우저간 차이 거의 없던데요, 뭐.
<CuBric> 지금 크롬 설치햇는데요
<CuBric> 파폭보다 빠르다는 느낌을 받았어요
<jincreator> 뭐, 사용자 환경마다 다를 수도 있지요.
<Ponics> 흠냐...
<Ponics> 역시 콤맹에게 혼자서 하는 윈도그 설치는 매우 어렵군효...
<Ponics> 아.. 어렵다..
<CuBric> 윈도그?
<jincreator> 윈도 비스타부터는 많이 쉬워졌던데요.
<CuBric> 포닉 윈도우 어려운거 없는데요
<Ponics> 허접 콤맹에겐 매우 어렵습니다...
<Ponics> 차라리 SCO Unix 를 설치 하는것이 더 쉽습니다...
<jincreator> 별도의 파티션과 부트로더 설정이 없다는 점에서는(단점이기도 하지만) 훨씬 편할 텐데요. 뭐, 7에서는 시스템 예약 파티션이 있기는 하지만 자동으로 해주니 상관 없고요.
<bundo> 난 친구들 자세히 보니깐 우분투 유저 & IT CEO  & 신부 들 이 전부네유
<bundo> 나참
<bundo> 이제부턴 여자 확보 해야징
<bundo> 패이스북 이야기 입니더 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 아씨 여자 추가하려고 해도 다 민노당 또는 죄파 여자분만 있네유 나참
<bundo> 좌파 = 죄파
<bundo> 민노당 이정희 가 왜 1순위지 쩝
<bundo> 에휴 여자 추가 포기 ~~
<bundo> 민노당 이정희 가 친구 추천 여성중 1위 (친구 관계제일 많음)
<bundo> 2위가 심상정 나참
<bloomycat> :-)
<bundo> shriekout 우리 왜 이리 살지 ?
<bundo> 쩝 ~ 흑흗ㄱ
<bloomycat> 이정희 의원님은 얼마전에 봉하마을에서 얼굴을 보았다는...
<bundo> 오 그래요 bloomycat 저하고 비슷한 합집합 많을 듯 하군요
<bundo> ^^;
<bloomycat> 망극.
<CuBric> 음
<bloomycat> 그날 비가 참 많이 내렸다는... 하늘도 그날을 아는듯한...
<bundo> 근데 누구세유 ? 제가 메멘토성 치매가 심해서 .. ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<bloomycat> bundo: 아, 그냥 지나가는 나그네입니다. 마침 채팅창 열자마자 이정희 의원님 말씀하시길래 반가워서 한 말씀 올렸네요.
<bundo> IRC 로그를 grep 해야 하나유 쩝 ?
<bundo> 닉 & IP 흐흐
<yemharc> 퇴근했습니다아........
<bundo> 오 bloomycat 으로는 24일 부터 검색이 되는 군요
<CuBric> 구우ㅜㅜ
<bloomycat> bundo: 제 erc 로그창에는 23일 인듯...
<bundo> 근대 대화는 없군요 ㅋ
<bloomycat> bundo: 안 계실때, 다른 분들과 대화를 나눈듯..
<bundo> 23일 맞습니다
<bundo> 24일이 위에 떠서 착각을 했습니다.
<bundo> 지금은 IP 로 grep 중입니더 헤헤
<Ponics> http://ko-kr.facebook.com/people/Minsuk-Lee/100000467554679
<Ponics> 훔...
<Ponics> 붙여 넣기가 영.. 거시기 하군효..
<bundo> 아 교수님 그만 스토커합시더 헤헤
<bloomycat> 죄송합니다. 지원되지 않는 브라우저입니다. 다음 브라우저 중 하나를 사용하세요. • Mozilla Firefox • Safari • Microsoft Internet Explorer
<bloomycat> 페이스북은 w3m을 지원하지 않네요.
<yemharc> bloomycat, 이맥스 확장기능에 페이스북이 있긴 합니다
<bundo> 암튼 대화 대충만 보았습니다. 어떤 분인지
<bundo> 나이 40이라 음
<bloomycat> yemharc: ㅇ.ㅇ 망극
<yemharc> bloomycat, 감사합니다 (넙쭉)
<bloomycat> bundo: 케이엘디피 말씀이신가요?
<bundo> 네..
<bundo> 제가 올해 부터 IRC 잘 못하여 정보에 둔 합니더 헤헤
<bloomycat> bundo: 사실 40 직전입니다만... 그글을 쓸까 말까 고민을 했었습니다.  위로가 필요한 분인데, 다들 말씀들 하시는 모양이 갑논을박이라 답답하게 보여서요.
<bundo> 저처럼 대장 준비하십시오 라고 댓글 달고 싶었지만 귀차니즘에 넘어 갔습니다.
<bundo> 암튼 좋은 글타래입니다.
<bloomycat> 망극하옵니다.
<cartes_> 으아..
<bundo> 국내 D모 기업은 어디에요 ?
<cartes_> 스타2 못하겠네요.. 핵2방 맞아서 황당
<cartes_> 어떻게 갑자기 맞을수가있지;;
<Ponics> 원래 핵은 갑자기 맞아야 제맛입니다...
<bundo> 나 안드로이드 어플로 정신 연령 체크 하였는데 그거 비추에요
<Ponics> 많이 맞으실 수록 핵맞는 맛이 새록 새록 하실듯... 합니다..
<bundo> 65이상 나옴 완전 개판 어플임
<bundo> 비추 ~~~
<bloomycat> ^^;;;
<bundo> bloomycat 제 나이 아시는 지요 ?
<bloomycat> bundo: 모릅니다. :-)
<bundo> 저는 67년 생들과 함께 학교 다닌 68년생입니다. 86학번
<bundo> 헤헤
<bundo> 근데 대학은 88올림픽 학번이죠 히히
<CuBric> 분도옹하고 저하고 6살 차이인가요
<bundo> 7살
<CuBric> 아아
<bundo> 고딩 친구가 중요함
<bundo> 헤헤
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<CuBric> 분도엉아 라고 해도 될듯한....
<bundo> 10년이면 인정하는데 중요한건 나하고 10번 술 마셔야 동생인정합니다.
<CuBric> 저 술담배 안해요
<bundo> <== 은근 까칠
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bloomycat> CuBric: 건전하시네요.
<CuBric> 배우지도 안았지요
<bloomycat> CuBric: 오, 더욱 대단하시네요. 전 배웠다가 끊었습니다.
<bundo> 저요 스타일이 이거에요 " 분도님 저사람아세요 " 하면 많이 보았어도 술안했음 모르는 놈이고 술좀했으면 어 잘알어 입니다.. OTL...
<cartes_> 담배는 어떻게 해야 배우는건가요?
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<bundo> cartes_  = 원유돈이지 ?
<bundo> 누군가 헛갈렸음
<Ponics> CuBric:  / 73년 생이신 가효 ?
<bloomycat> cartes_: 냉수한사발에 담배한모금
<CuBric> 저요?
<CuBric> 74 인데용
<cartes_> bundo 네 제 이름 잘아시네요aa
<Ponics> CuBric: / 컥... 쿵... ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;; 그렇군요..
<CuBric> 왜용
<cartes_> 뇌와 폐(lung)가 적응해야지 배운걸까요
<bundo> cartes_ 담배는 누나나 군대 고참한테 배우는 건데 난 담배 파는 복덕방 아들 출신임 중3때 부터 .... 으윽
<CuBric> 포닉옹은 몇년생이신데요
<CuBric> 전 알긴 압니다만
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 86학번....
<bundo> 포닉옹 89년 얼라에요
<yemharc> 분도님이 대학 다니실 때에 제가 태어났군요 (......)
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 포닉옹이 저한테는 72년생이라고 했었어요
<Ponics> CuBric: / 91학번 입니다..
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 후훗
<bundo> ㅉ쩝 Ponics  그런거 밝히지마요 2005년 학번 소개해줄께유 ....!!!! 쩝
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 91년 생으로 밀어 부치세유
<bundo> 학번은 무슨 썩을 ....~ 학번
<bundo> 헉 그럼 20 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 학국 나이 21 인가요
<bundo> 한
<bundo> Ponics91 닉 추천
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> CuBric 님은 한별이 사진 보니 대충 그나이 맞는듯
<bundo> 24 ?
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 나이 구별 없이 모여 봅시다..
<bundo> 한국 나이 &연고 &출신 이거 문제잖아요 헤헤
<bundo> 암튼 40대 이상은 따로 자리 마련 되드라고요 애들이 떠밀어유 2차 술자리에서 ..흑흑
<yemharc> bundo, 분도님이 내쫓으셨잖아요?!
<bundo> 누구 서울대 ?
<yemharc> 부왘
<CuBric> 밀아
<bundo> 아하 삼성 !!!
<CuBric> 교촌치킨에서 지금 닭시켰당
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> CuBric, 전 오늘 한끼도 못먹.........
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 울별이가 응아하더니 배고픈가벼
<yemharc> 어머나근데왠지배가안고파이건대체뭘까죽어가나?
<bundo> 나 갤투로 열받아서 이번에 삼성CNS 놈아 또 오면 바로 벤함
<CuBric> 꼬기 꼬기 하면서 돌아댕기넹
<Ponics> 흠냐..
<bundo> 나도 감정이 있어유 흑흑
<yemharc> bundo, 분도님 겔2도 버그났나요?
<bloomycat> yemharc: 혹시, 이맥스용 페이스북 모드에 대한 글이 보신적 있으시면, 그 URL을 알려주세요. 구글님에게 여쭈었는데, 대답이 시원치않네요.
<yemharc> bloomycat, 음... 이맥스 ELPA는 사용 안하시는건가요?
<bundo> yemharc 나 캘투 20일 사용중에 7번 개판났어요 (초기화 로 살아남 쩝)
<bloomycat> yemharc: ELPA요? 한번 찾아 보겠습니다.
<yemharc> bloomycat, http://marmalade-repo.org/   여기 가시면 이맥스 관련 추가기능들이 있습니다
<CuBric> 분도님 갤투 그거 문제 많더라구요
<yemharc> bundo, ㅎㅎ 제가 예상은 했지만 정말 터지는군요
<yemharc> ....하긴, 겔S부터 개판이긴 했어요
<bundo> bloomycat 프비 커비터인 병희님 추천합니다 이멕스에서 별거 다함
<bloomycat> yemharc: 꾸우뻑~ 고맙습니다.
<yemharc> bloomycat, :)
<bundo> 그친구 진짜 이멕스 이해도가 정말 깊어요
<bundo> 헉 저 잠시 여성 유저 친추로 잠수좀 ㅎㅎ
<bloomycat> 저는 이맥스를 잘 모르는데, 알면 알수록 참 대단하다는 생각밖에 안듭니다.
<bloomycat> GNU를 알았을때보다, 이맥스를 배우면서 스톨먼 아저씨의 위대함을 더 많이 깨닫게 되네요.
<yemharc> 이맥스는 이미 운영체제 수준이죠
<yemharc> 이맥스의 원 설계철학이 크롬OS같은거였습니다
<bloomycat> yemharc: 그렇군요.
<yemharc> 근데 90년대 말부터 리눅스 GUI의 급격한 발전으로 인해 밀려난거죠
<bloomycat> 이맥스에서도 그래픽을 사용할 수 있지 않나요? 테트리스 이쁘게 만들어지는 것을 보면, 불가능할 것 같지도 않은데요?
<yemharc> 아마 그걸 보신건 xemacs가 아닐까 하네요
<bundo> 아싸 여자 분 친추했음
<CuBric> 밀아
<yemharc> gtk 불러다 쓰는 emacs-gtk도 그래픽을 지원합니다
<bundo> Ponics  ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> CuBric, 넹
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1306415249.png
<CuBric> 나 적금 타면 놋북하나 살까낭
<yemharc> bloomycat, 다만 보통 emacs라 부르는 패키지는 원래 터미널 전용이었죠
<bundo> 근데 결혼했군 포닉스옹 아쉽삼
<yemharc> CuBric, 얼마쯤 생각하는데요?
<CuBric> 60
<CuBric> 이번에 새로 나온게 있더라구
<CuBric> 샌디브리지 기반
<yemharc> 60이면 무난하게 사겠네요
<CuBric> hp/컴팩 제품
<yemharc> CuBric, 데탑도 있는데 샌디까지 갈 필요가 있나요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 내 놋북 구리자낭
<yemharc> 그리고 60인데 샌디 탑재 모델이면 크기도 꽤 큰거같은데
<CuBric> 2.26kg
<CuBric> 허덧
<yemharc> 그럼 15인치.....?
<CuBric> 14인치
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 14인치 정도면 뭐......
<CuBric> 2키로 넘으면 짐임
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> <-1.5kg 넘으면 그냥 데탑 삽니다
<yemharc> 용인할 수 있는 사이즈는 10인치급 이하
<yemharc> 무게는 1.2kg이하
<bloomycat> yemharc: 2.2 kg이 넘는 델 노트북을 들고다니는 저는... ㅠ.ㅠ
<yemharc> bloomycat, 취향이죠 :)
<bundo> 난 요즘 넷북 안가지고 다녀요  특별히 발표 없다면
<yemharc> 전 예전부터 작은것만 써왔거든요
<bundo> 캘투로 대충
<yemharc> <-데탑을 안씁니다
<bloomycat> yemharc: 돈이없다는... 취향은 저도 맥북에어가 좋아요. T.T
<bundo> 컴파일은 아들컴 두개 자원 이용하여 합니다.
<yemharc> 전 사과를 싫어해요 ㅎㅎ
<bloomycat> yemharc: 공감합니다. 이쁜데, 먹기 상그러워요.
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<CuBric> 밀이 지금 니 놋북
<yemharc> 뭣보다 왠지 맘대로 조물딱거리기 힘들어요
<CuBric> 싱글코어 니?
<yemharc> 듀얼 1Ghz + GPU 200Mhz에요
<bundo> bloomycat 모임에서요 차인표 스타일이 맥북 에어 따 끄네면 웃겨요
<yemharc> 캐쉬는 512k
<bundo> bloomycat 모임에서요 덕후 스타일이 15인치 끄네면 박수 받습니다.
<bloomycat> bundo: 흐~
<bloomycat> bundo: 모임이 아스트랄하군요.
<bundo> 아 사람 탭 실수에요
<bundo> CuBric 인데 제가 착각을 쩝
<bundo> 죄송합니다
<bundo> CuBric  모임에서요 차인표 스타일이 맥북 에어 따 끄네면 웃겨요
<bundo> CuBric  모임에서요 덕후 스타일이 15인치 끄네면 박수 받습니다.
<bundo> 이건디 헤헤
<bloomycat> bundo: 실수보정에 대한 반응이 무척 빠르시네요. ;-)
<yemharc> 허나 드라코님의 헬로키티 핑크 넷북의 포스는 (......)
<bundo> 복사와 탭 & 붙이기 잉용했습ㄴ이다.
<bloomycat> yemharc: 헉... 궁극 분홍 헬로 고양이!
<yemharc> bloomycat, 보면 참........멋집니다 >.<)b
<bundo> yemharc 그니깐 드라코 아니고 드라케가 바부 된거임
<bloomycat> yemharc: 상상만으로도 충분히 만족하겠습니다.
<bundo> yemharc  draco = 드라코   drake = 드라케  draki = 드라키
<yemharc> bundo, ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 아 드라곤 형재들 복잡
<CuBric> 드레끼
<bundo> 블루 형제 다음감
<CuBric> 분도옹
<CuBric> 저 15인치 거대 놋북 에 우분투 설치 되있어용
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> PC 방 이용하세요 ^^;'
<yemharc> 음......
<yemharc> 뭔가 좀 출출한것 같기도 하고........
<yemharc> 한참 배고플 때를 지나니 속도 안쓰리네 (...)
<bundo> twinsenx 님 잘 지내시죠 ^^
<bundo> 날씨 참 좋은 계절입니다. 대구는 더운듯한데 어떠세유 ? ^^;
<cartes_> 분도님 저도 저렇게 좀 말해주세요 ㅠㅠ
<cartes_> 나이가 않되서 않되나 ㅠㅠ
<cartes_> 그냥 너 원유돈이지?
<bundo> 저분 나보다 위시라 올만에 방기는거에유
<cartes_> 이러면 공격적이랄까..aa
<cartes_> 아닌가
<bundo> 저 그런거 다하면 봇 인가유 ?
<cartes_> 몰라요 ㅠㅠ
<cartes_> 히힝
<bundo> cartes_  http://oops.kldp.org/node/123397#comment-556367 이거 읽어 봐요
<bundo> 좀 생각할 부분인데 "나이 어린 니가 이해하세유"
<yemharc> 음......
<yemharc> 저는 좀 피부로 살짝 와 닿는군요
<yemharc> 사실 어떤 직업이건 결국은 피라미드 구조를 가질 수 밖에 없는건 사실인데
<bundo> 우리조직도 그게 문제에요
<yemharc> 국내의 경우에는 인력 공급에 비해서 그걸 원하는 수요가 따라주지를 못하는게 가장 크다고 봅니다
<yemharc> 과잉공급 현상이 일어나니 당연히 그에 따라 갖가지 문제가 터지는거구요
<yemharc> bundo, 이윤창출이라는 논리를 배제한 조직과 그 이윤창출 자체가 목적인 조직은 같은 피라미드라도 원인이 틀리지 않을까요?
<bundo> 나도 벤처 사장 해보았지만 사실 고용주 입장과 직장인 입장이 좀 그래요  고용주는 피라미드가 구조상 좋아요
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<bundo> 근데 요즘 어쩌구 하죠 yemharc 일하는데가 수평구조 안가요 ?
<yemharc> 그리고 가급적이면 꼭지점에 가까운 곳을 갈아치우려고 하겠죠
<yemharc> bundo, 수평구조인 직장같은건 본 적이 없군요.
<bundo> 전 항상 제 바로 아래만 바꿉니다.
<bundo> 그럼 밑은 평정 되더군요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 덧붙여 회사 입장에서는 상위에 가까운 사람을 갈아치우면 막말로 돈이 아껴지죠
<yemharc> 까놓고 말해서 정말 특정 몇몇을 제외하면 '사람은 넘쳐나는' 상황이니까요
<bundo> 전 새로운 패러다임을 한국 우분투 통해 느꼈고 배우고 싶습니다.
<yemharc> 어떤 패러다임인가요
<bundo> "내 가진건 여러분 것이고 그걸  분명히 하고자 하니"  입니다.
<bundo> 다시말하면 "난 그저 여러분의 봉사자 일뿐이니" 이거인데
<yemharc> 멋진 말입니다. 근데 너무 이상적이기도 하네요.
<bundo> 우리도 피라미드 구조로 가 ~ 있습니다.
<yemharc> 다만 돈 대신 일을 받는 구조죠 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 돈 ? 커뮤니티는 그건 아님
<yemharc> 자발적(?)으로 하는거니 일이라는 말은 안 맞긴 합니다만, 딱히 표현을 못하겠네요
<bundo> 난 정부돈을 타오려고 한건  다른 의미에요
<bundo> 그래서 타왔지만
<bundo> 그건 잘 내 취지를이해 못하신거고
<yemharc> 돈은 그냥 비유에요;;
<bundo> 정보란게 제일 위가 많이 아는 구조인데
<bundo> 그걸 어찌 공유하고 알리고
<bundo> 모두와 함께하냐 인데
<bundo> 제 생각은 이거에요
<bundo> "리더들이 많이 뛰어 야 합니다"
<bundo> 알리고 생각하고 고민하고 말하고 등등
<yemharc> 그래서 예전에도 말하셨었죠. "난 리더에게 희생을 강요한다"라고요
<bundo> 네..
<bundo> 돈 타오는데 돈 들은건 저는 40만원
<bundo> 아니 노동 댓가로는 더 크죠
<bundo> 명환은 150정도인데
<bundo> 우리 아직 돈 집행 안했습니다. 아무것도
<yemharc> 그냥 받아만 두신거군요
<bundo> 그리고 제가 가져갈 돈 없습니다.
<bundo> 다 모임에 쓸돈 뿐
<bundo> 난 다른거를 추진 중입니다.
<bundo> 전 이거 뿐입니다.
<yemharc> 음
<bundo> 저도 사실 귀차니즘 심해도 " 난 행동 한다" 이게  제가 하는 방향입니다. 말로만 말고 해보자 이거뿐 입니다.
<yemharc> 네
<bundo> 저는 일을 저지르는 거죠
<bundo> 저혼자라면 그냥 술마시는게 떙인데.. 2009년 부터 그럴수 없었습니다.
<bundo> 말로 만 말고 해보자가 제 모토인건예전 부터 였거든요 아마도 2008년 가을 ?
<bundo> 그래서 사람을 규합 해더니 문제는
<bundo> 그 사람 무리가 기득권자가 된거에요 ㅎ
<yemharc> 그건 알거같네요
<bundo> 제 고민이 우린 기득권자 라는거입니다.
<bundo> 어찌 하면 우리도 녹아내리는가 입니다.
<yemharc> 하지만 분도님. 뭘 어떻게 해도 [차이]는 날 수밖에 없지 않습니까?
<yemharc> 물론 그걸 가지고 차별을 한다거나 그런건 아니지만, 결국 [차이]는 날 수밖에 없다고 봅니다.
<bundo> 이게 아까 제가 말한 리더들이 "나는 봉사권한을 받았으며 난 내 행동으로 평가 되며 여러분의 종입니다" 이걸 가지길 바라는 마음입니다.
<bundo> 저의  갈길이기도 하고요
<yemharc> 어렵네요.... 실천하기 무척 어려워요..
<bundo> 그권한이 봉사의 권한이고 ... 그명예는 우리의 명예이길 바라는데...
<bundo> 아뇨 우리 스스로 물어 보고 또 우리가 서로 가르치고 간섭하면 됩니다.
<CuBric> 닭먹는 사이에 많이 얘기가 흘러 갔군요
<bundo> 암튼 저는 다른점
<bundo> 하나입니다.
<bundo> "우리 문제를고민 하고 고치려고 합니다"
<bundo> 제가 OSS 에서 하고 싶은건 기득권의 최소화입니다.
<bundo> 이방을 봅시다
<bundo> 전 파운더 권한인데...
<bundo> 누구 벤바르던가요 ?
<bundo> 그리고 그 권한을 다른이에게 위임해주었습니다.
<bundo> 그럿듯 권한을 나누면 누구도 그 힘을 부릴수 없답니다.
<yemharc> 제가 위에서 말한 [차이]가 그 부분입니다.
<bundo> 함부로 벤 못하는 거죠
<yemharc> 결국 뭘 어떻게 해도 권력 혹은 기득권이라는게 완전히 사라지게 할 수는 없지 않느냐는 뜻이었던거죠
<bundo> 최소화 와 나눔은 가능합니다.
<yemharc> 네, 물론 가능하죠
<bundo> 그건 독점이 아니니까요
<bundo> 포럼 제가 만들었는데 독점 할까요 ?
<yemharc> 결국    집중:분산=효율:비효율 이라는 공식이니까요
<bundo> 이방 파운더니까 독점 할까요 ?
<bundo> 한국 로코팀 오너니깐 독점 할까요 ?
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그걸 말한것입니다.
<bundo> 좀 열린 구조와 나눔 그리고 견재 가능한 체제로 가자 입니다.
<yemharc> 다만 사람이 부족하죠 (...)
<bundo> 그게 피라미드를 최소화 해보는 노력입니다.
<bundo> 그에 동참하시라고 이리 길게 이야기 해본 것입니다 yemharc  ^^;l
<yemharc> 뭐가 어쨌든 희생을 요구하는 시점에서, 사명감이 있거나 혹은 이 일 자체를 그냥 좋아한다는 동기가 필요한데 말이에요
<yemharc> bundo, 사실 저도 은근슬쩍 한 숟갈 얹고 싶어서 위키 손대기 시작한겁니다. 최근 여건이 영....이라..........아뇨 이것도 사실 핑계네요 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 제가 제일 할수 있는건 한국 우분투의 리더의 열인 구조 형성입니다.
<CuBric> 분도님
<bundo> 열린 구조가 중요합니다.
<CuBric> 제가 생각하는 체제는 피라미드가 아닌
<CuBric> 상호보완 할수 있는 그런 체계가 정답이라고 봅니당
<yemharc> CuBric, [성당과 시장] Eric.S.Raymond
<bundo> CuBric 네 근데 말뿐 아니고 그걸 실천할 바운더리 하자입니다
<bundo> 제가 고민하는 게
<bundo> 우분투 코리아 발전에 제일  방해요인이 "강분도" 입니다. ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 저런 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 근데 분도옹
<bundo> CuBric 아까 위 권한 말고 제가 가진 권한 더 많습니다.
<CuBric> 한가지 그건 있어야 해요
<bundo> 전 번역팀도 관리자고
<bundo> 코분투 Ebuntu 오너고
<bundo> 큐브리드 오너고
<CuBric> 상호 보완작용해서 비틀어진 부분을 고쳐줄 사람
<bundo> 등등 많아요
<CuBric> 어드바이저 라고 해야 하나요
<CuBric> 그걸 분도옹이 해주면 되는겁니다
<bundo> CuBric 그래서 이리 말해보는 겁니다.
<bundo> \우린 새구조를 만들 자고요
<bundo> 열심하면 리더 되고 권한 받는 구조
<yemharc> 네 :)
<bundo> 그리고 그 권한을 남용하지 않는 구조
<CuBric> 만약에 그 구조에서 자신의 기득권을 챙기려고 하는 사람이 있다면 그걸 프로텍트 걸어 주면 되는거구요
<bundo> 네 그러려면 서로 보완 하고 서로 지켜 봐야지요
<CuBric> 저 포럼에 온지 얼마 안됬지만
<yemharc> bundo, 다만 이건 짚고 넘어가고 싶은데요
<CuBric> 히힛
<bundo> 제가 원하는 구조는 독점이 아닌 오픈입니다.
<CuBric> 많이 느끼고 있어요
<yemharc> 어떤 수평적인 조직이건 결국 [관리자]는 필요합니다
<bundo> yemharc  ? 그건 당연
<bundo> 단 관리자 행포는 없게 하고 그리고
<CuBric> 이미 제가 다 얘기 한거 아닌가요
<bundo> 한번 지가 머 했다고 영원한 관리자 못한다는 거임
<yemharc> 관리자는 정말 철저하게 중립이어야겠죠. 쉽지 않겠지만...
<CuBric> 저 우분투 포럼에 온 계기가
<CuBric> 예전 레드햇 이후로 다시 써보게 되니
<bundo> 올해 말 다시  투표할꺼임 헤헤
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 어떤분들이 리눅스를 발전시켜 나가고 있는지 궁금하더라  이거지요
<bundo> 열심히 잘하겠다는 목표 추진계획 보고 리더 뽑아 보자고요
<CuBric> 그래서 인연과 인연이 맺어져 사회가 있듯
<CuBric> 우리 우분트 소셜에서도 느끼고 싶어져
<CuBric> 가입하고 아얄씨 죽돌이가 된거지용
<CuBric> 전 컴에 대한 지식보단
<CuBric> 사람에 대한 인연이 더 소중하다고 생각하는 사람이라서
<CuBric> 긁적 -ㅅ-
<bundo> 사실 한국 우분투 둘쨰아들 덕후(현묵=중2)에게 물려 주려고 했는데... 자긴 스타섭으로 만족한데요 ..그래서 새방안 구축을 한거뿐
<bundo> == 하이게그임 아 춥다
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 프리징...
<Ponics> 역시 나루토 는 재미 있군효..
<yemharc> 포닉스님 등장!
<CuBric> 포닉옹
<CuBric> 인제 아가씨에서 애니로 전환 한거에요
<bundo> 위키는 한국 우분투 가 가지는 5가지중 하나의 자원이고 그 관리자는 리더에요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 분도옹
<CuBric> 모레 모임에서요
<yemharc> 이긍........저 잠시 밥좀 먹고 올게요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 강사님들 아이디 쭉 적어놓고
<CuBric> 외모지상 주위 투표해바요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> yemharc  http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=8321
<bundo> yemharc  http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=8108
<jincreator> 음...조용히 있다 큐브릭님의 큰일날 소리를 듣고 급히 반대를 외쳐 봅니다.
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 두사람 계획 본적있는지요 ?
<bundo> 그리고 누가 위키 관리자게요 ?
<bundo> 그리고 누가 위키 관리자 결국 되었을까요 ?
<bundo> 잘 살펴보고 답하세유
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 예밀님이 진지 드시러 가셔서 대신 대답해봅니다. 현재 재성님 아니신가요?
<bundo> 아뇨
<bundo> 저에요
<jincreator> !?
<bundo> 재성이는 외국 유학안가고
<bundo> 결국 다시 교통연구원 재취업했고
<bundo> 위키 정리 안하고
<bundo> 그래서 제가 역시 운영자 입니다.
<bundo> jincreator
<jincreator> 네.
<bundo> 포럼 은 누가 운영 할까요
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=8107
<jincreator> bugbear5님 아니신가요?
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=8305
<jincreator> 아, 현재는 명환님이신가?
<jincreator> 아으, 헷갈리네요.
<bundo> 성윤이가 포럼 지기지만 직업상 바뻐서 제가 하다가
<bundo> 떠돌이 맞기었지만 안해서
<bundo> 제가 합니다.
<bundo> 저는 또한 포럼에 무엇일까요 ?
<bundo> 포럼을 설치 한 발기인 입니다.
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 발기인= admin 이고
<bundo> 그보다 권한이 큽니다
<CuBric> 아 그래서 독산동 모임이 테라텍 이였던거군요
<bundo> 네
<CuBric> 글을 읽다 보니
<CuBric> 조금씩 알게되네요
<bundo> 우리를 매월 모이게 해준게 성윤이에요
<CuBric> 하핫
<bundo> 저하고 술 새벽까지 두번 마시면서 제가 필요한거 말했지요
<CuBric> 음
<CuBric> 분도님이 생각하는 리눅스란?
<bundo> 나와 너
<bundo> 암튼 우린 이제 좀 변화가 필요합니다
<CuBric> 우리가 되는건가요?
<bundo> 그게 우리죠 " 나와너"
<CuBric> 제 작은 힘이 필요하게 된다면
<CuBric> 불러주세용
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> CuBric 재미난거는요
<CuBric> 아직 아는건 별로 없지만요
<bundo> 이방에서 벤 (추방) 안당하는건 저뿐이래요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 나중 저처럼 파운더 되십시요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 글쎄요
<CuBric> 전 자리같은데 욕심이 없어요
<CuBric> 그냥 떠도는데로 살고 싶을뿐이에요
<bundo> 자리가 아니라 희생이고 봉사에유 쩝
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 파운더 하니가
<CuBric> 갑자기 베이비 파우더가....
<CuBric> 아악
<bundo> 나도 바로 그거 말할줄 알았심
<CuBric> 때리지만 마세요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 뽑기
<CuBric> 제가 IT 쪽에 일한건 딱 한번 뿐이네요
<bundo> yemharc 제가요 항상 1년 후 생각 하는데유
<bundo> 작년에 제 화두가 두개에요
<bundo> " 난 거치른 들에서 야합한다"
<bundo> " 내가 가진것을 나눈다 :
<bundo> 두개임
<CuBric> 분도님
<CuBric> 희생과 봉사는 파운더 라는 직책이 없더라도
<CuBric> 충분한거 아닐런지요
<bundo> 단 하나 다르죠
<bundo> 책임을 맡고 하면 더 보이고 더 죽어야 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 빡시게 말이죠
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 네[ 그거임 빡씨죠
<laggard> 아름다운 밤입니다 ~
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ
<bundo> 오픈소스 커뮤니티에 개인 독점을 반대합니다
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<laggard> 전 그냥 지나가는 느림보랍니다 ㄸㄸ ㄸ
<bundo> laggard 동감 하시죠 ?
<bundo> 오픈소스 커뮤니티에 개인 독점을 반대합니다
<CuBric> 레가드님 자주 보니까 그거 생각나요
<CuBric> 가죽.....
<bundo> 느림보님임 ㅎ
<laggard> 좋으 생각이시죠? 큐브릭님
<bundo> 나하고는ㅇ이제 좀 된 친구시죠
<CuBric> 느림보 님 이라하면 잘 몰라요
<bundo> 한아이알씨부터 저를 지켜봐왔지요
<CuBric> 저 이번년도 4월 가입했다구용
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 레가드님
<CuBric> 모레 모임에서용
<bundo> CuBric 제가 한아이알씨에서 1024일 벤 당한거 모르실꺼임
<laggard> 아니요 저 가죽이라는 말에 좋은 기억이 나나 해서 말잊요
<CuBric> 분도옹이 노래 불러준데요
<bundo> 1998년 4월에 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 아니
<bundo> 2008년 히히
<laggard> 모래라 함은 토요이이면 못가요
<CuBric> 잉
<CuBric> 아 분도옹
<laggard> 아 제가 hanirc 우분투채널에 느림보 랍니다
<CuBric> 우분투 CI 로고의 의미가 먼가요
<bundo> 3명이 함께 함
<CuBric> ??
<bundo> 사람 3 함께 머 그런건데
<laggard> 분도님 큐브릭님 저 이렇게요? ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 확 오는 그림 보여 ㅈ드리죠
<bundo> http://www.alltuck.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/ubuntu.jpeg
<bundo> 아 이런거 또 올여야 하나 쩝
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<laggard> 저에겐 확 오는게 아니라 가는듯한데요 ~
<bundo> 사람 3이 함께 손잡은 모습입니다.
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<twinsenx> bundo: 리눅스 유튜브 동영상 보니라 인사늦었슴돠~ 잘 지내구 있구요 대구는 현재 춥사옵니다 :)
<bundo> http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTBYrZiMmDR-KYhJ5vFWsHzJyR6KfcKIK_Aapc_hEiWaTKB9wlB
<bundo> twinsenx 넵 ^^;
<bundo> 대구 누가 하이 개그 했나요 ?
<bundo> 하하
<twinsenx> 아뇨 ㅎㅎ 갑자기 기온이 뚝 떨어지네요
<bundo> 하이 개그 = 말하는이가 너무 높은대 가서 떠들어서 한기가 느껴지는 말
<twinsenx> ㅎㅎ 알파인 개그군요
<bundo> 작년 아니 제작년 겨울에요 제가 달이 차오른다 가자 인가 유듀브 올렸잖아요
<bundo> 이젠 그거 아닙니더 헤헤
<yemharc> 다녀왔습니다 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<CuBric> 음
<CuBric> 11.04로 업글 해볼까
<laggard> 어서오세유~
<laggard> 업글 좋아요. 전 대 만족이에요. 유니티 짱 ~ 입니다
<CuBric> 지금 10.10 쓰고 있거든요
<laggard> 사실 그전에는 유니티 비슷한 기능을 하는걸 거의 안써본듯 합니다. 그래서 마냥 좋습니다
<yemharc> 로그 읽고 왔습니다아
<yemharc> bundo, 올해 투표(?)때 위키 관리자로 추천받도록 노력해 보겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 밀아 업글해볼까낭
<twinsenx> 데탑이랑 노트북에서 10.04가 너므너므 안정적이라 10.10이랑 11.04는 아직 맛을 안보았씁니다. 이미지는 다운로드 받아놓고 구워서 라이브만 맛봤어욤.
<yemharc> CuBric, 11.04 업글해도 별 문제 없을거에요
<yemharc> 저장소도 다 세팅해놨으니까
<yemharc> 다만 그 업글 꽤 오래걸려요
<CuBric> 해볼까 그럼
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 머 남는게 시간이니
<yemharc> 그리고 업글하면 기존 세팅 다 날아갑니닼ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 어떤 셋팅?
<yemharc> 그냥 잡다하게 해놓은것들 전부
<CuBric> 토욜에 밀이가 다시 해주면 되징
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 추가한 저장소부터 프로그램 세팅까지
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<yemharc> 그럼 내일 해서 토욜날 줘요
<yemharc> ndsin, 어서오세요
<CuBric> ㅇㅇ
<ndsin> 방가
<bundo> twinsenx 님 이 노래 함께하죠 ^^ ; 오픈웹 운동하시는 김기창교수님이 좋아하는 노래인데  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kd9TlGDZGkI
<bundo> CuBric 이번엔 팦송임 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> yemharc 그전에 자신의 노력을 보여 주세요
<twinsenx> ㅎㅎ 노래들으면서 가사 해석 찾구 있어염. 대략 "경제적으론 풍족하지 못해도 인생을 즐길 줄 아는 멋쟁이"란 노래군요.
<bundo> 그럼 다들 인정 해줄꺼에요
<yemharc> bundo, 그건 당연하죠
<yemharc> 지지를 받으려면 근거가 있어야 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 이번 경선은 치열하길 바라는 강분도 계획입니다 .
<yemharc> 언제 하는건가요?
<bundo> 위키에 단독으로 yemharc 만 출마하면 재미 없는데
<bundo> 12월
<yemharc> 으잌
<yemharc> 12월이면........그 정도면 일단 위키 활성화까진 가능할거 같네요
<bundo> 그전에 미리 10월 부터 내가 글로 공지 할꼐유
<yemharc> 다만 투고자 수가 얼마나 될런지는 보장 못하겠습니다만....
<bundo> 왜 우리는 투표 해야 하는지
<yemharc> 일단 이용객(?)을 늘려봐야죠
<bundo> 그리고 어찌 하면 좋은지 내 생각과 의견 들어 보려고요
<yemharc> 흠
<laggard> 엄지 발가락이 리셋버튼과 만나고 싶었나봅니다. 컴터를 꺼버리네요
<bundo> 그전에 물론 구굴 우분투한국 의회에서 이야기 먼저 할껍니다.
<bundo> 재신임 문제부터 시작하여 ...흐흐
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋ
<bundo> 제가 이루려는건
<bundo> OSS 커뮤니티에 독점 반대입니다.
<bundo> CuBric 언더 스탠 ?
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 근데 OSS 주최자도 분도님 으잌ㅋ
<CuBric> 으 등가려...
<bundo> twinsenx 노래 한번 듣고 다시 듣기 하면 스트라밍 없어 좋네요
<yemharc> bundo, 그 교수님 답글이 없어요...... 심심해요......
<bundo> 나 OSS 도 대장 싫어유
<bundo> 멤버로 족함 찌질이 멤버 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 음음
<CuBric> 전력관련 쪽 모임생기면
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<twinsenx> 두 번째 반복 재생중입니다. 버퍼링 없이 부드럽게 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 저 전기를 다루는 일을 하거든요
<bundo> twinsenx  제 노선이 좀더 달라 졌습니다. "모두를 위한 우분투"
<bundo> 2011저의 모토입니다.
<CuBric> 헬로우 모토
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 아악
<twinsenx> 움? bundo님은 내내 "모두를 위한 우분투"셨잔?
<bundo> 아 술 마시고 "달이 차오른다 가자 " 보던게 생각 나서요 2009년 ~
<yemharc> 장기하군요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> CuBric  내 2007년 노선보실라유 ?
<bundo> yemharc 도 모르죠 2007년 ?
<yemharc> bundo, 서른 즈음에......라는 노래도 있습니다
<yemharc> 07년이면 모르죠
<yemharc> 제가 대략 08년 거진 연말부터 눈팅 시작했으니까요
<bundo> http://bundo.biz/002.html
<bundo> 다죽이려다 참은게 2007년 겨울 입니더 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 우분투서 노래 아니나오면 유불
<bundo> 시는 제가 적은 거구요
<bundo> 히히
<bundo> 리눅스서 하도 밴당해서 열받은 거죠 .. (거짓말  ..)
<bundo> 그리고 화해함
<bundo> 그게 음
<CuBric> 슬슬 잘시간이 오는군요
<bundo> http://bundo.biz/003.html
<yemharc> 흠
<bundo> 어 나도 이거 노래 안나오네 스틸나잇
<bundo> 이게 우분투 에 왔을떄 강분도 입니다.
<bundo> 2007년 겨울 헤헤
<yemharc> 흠... 분위기가 어째......꽤 힘드셨던거같네요
<bundo> 개폼 잡은거죠 헤헤
<CuBric> 일명 : 후까시....
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 내가 그놈방서 쫏겨나서 쓴 글도 있어요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그놈방 이야기는 자주 들려오더군요. '분도님 그놈방서 영구밴' 하면서요
<bundo> http://bundo.tistory.com/33
<bundo> yemharc 이제 나 벤 못발러
<bundo> 내가 그럼 서버 다 전원 끄거든 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 우잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 폭거닷! ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 한아이알씨에서  나 벤 바를 이 없어
<bundo> 내가 개 지랄 해도 마찬가지 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 그래서... 그놈은 오징어로 이전 중입니다 =3
<bundo> shriekout 헉 ~~ 역시 ~
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> shriekout 다 지난일임 2007년 도 하고 2008년초 나도 초짜임
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> http://bundo.tistory.com/33 이글 2008년 1월 글이잖아요
<CuBric> 자러갑니당
<bundo> 즐잠
<CuBric> 굿 나잇 에브리원
<yemharc> 엇......가버렸다
<bundo> shriekout  스마트 어플로 변환 좀 해줘
<bundo> 그럼 나 기뿐데 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 저... 스마트폰 없어요
<shriekout> 앞으로도 스마트폰 사용할 생각도 없고... :)
<bundo> 주소대 ..  ARM 보드 보내 줄꼥
<shriekout> 허억
<shriekout> arm 보드는 갖고 싶...
<jincreator> 저도 이만 자러갑니다...
<bundo> 굴구 우분투서 가상 ARM 상황 가능함
<bundo> ARM 보드 웃김
<shriekout> 지금 고민중인건...
<shriekout> 저만의 pda를 만드는게...
<bundo> 만들고 갠찮은거는 코분투로 줘
<bundo> 그리고 그거 우분투 가게 하자고요
<shriekout> 언제가 될지는 몰라요... ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 대구 세미나 매지가  발표 안해줘서 아쉼삼 ...쩝
<shriekout> :)
<bundo> yemharc 내 블러그 처음 보죠 ? 왜 블러그  글 멈쳤게요 ?
<bundo> shriekout 내 묘족글 어떤감 http://bundo.tistory.com/35
<bundo> 노래 MP3 단속으로 없어 아쉽삼
<shriekout> 아 봤는 글입니다. :)
<yemharc> bundo, 블로그는 전에도 몇번 가 봤습니다.
<bundo> 2008년 2월이군요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 근데 왜 멈추셨나요?
<bundo> yemharc  내  블러그 따로 있어요
<yemharc> 흠...
<yemharc> 티스토리 쪽은 딱 09년 1월로 끝이군요
<yemharc> 노선 전환하면서 새출발?
<bundo> 그건 옮긴거고
<bundo> 2008년 초 부터  안쓴거죠
<bundo> 제 블러그는 이거에요 http://ubuntu.or.kr/
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 우왘ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 스케일 너무 커요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 제가 글천체에 17%였습니다.
<yemharc> 지금은 어떤가요?
<bundo> 어 그래서 2009년 가을 부터 글안쓰려 한건데...
<bundo> 지금은 모든 글의 6.81%군요
<yemharc> 그래도 많군요
<bundo> 네
<yemharc> 저 점유율(?)을 1% 미만으로 떨궈야 성공한거네요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그런게 제 고민들이었습니다.
<bundo> "커뮤니티는 변태들보다 크다"
<bundo> 하거 이거 아니고ㅓ
<bundo> "커뮤니티는 덕후들보다 크다"
<yemharc> (진심이 보였다)
<bundo> 허걱 이거 아니고
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> "커뮤니티는 강분도 보다 크다"
<bundo> 이거에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> :)
<yemharc> 확실히........분도님을 쓰러뜨려야겠군요
<yemharc> 결국 그거네요?
<bundo> 네
<yemharc> 강분도라는 동상을 끌어내서 부숴버리고 다같이 왁자지껄?
<bundo> 현재 저하고 위키 관리자 나가서  투표 이길수 있나요?
<yemharc> 안되죠
<bundo> 제 말쏨씨와 빠들한테 질꺼에요
<yemharc> 두고 보세요. 연말에는 아무도 찍소리 못하고 투표하게 만들테니까요
<bundo> 그러니  당신의 정열을 보여 주세요 제가 한 거처럼 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 제 투표 보셨는지요 ?
<yemharc> 이크....분도님 정열은 너무 뜨겁네요 전 은은한 불에 구운 고기가 좋습니다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 어떤 투표요?
<bundo> 두개 에 대한거 !
<yemharc> 두개?;;;
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=9109
<yemharc> 모르겠습니다;
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=9110
<bundo> 공산당 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ......이 무슨 독재
<bundo> 그리고 이거 http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=48438
<bundo> 전 그래서 대표에요
<bundo> 근데 좀 이상한 구조입니다.
<bundo> 아 소주 더 한병 사와야징 헤헤
<bundo> 글 살펴 보세요
<bundo> 위키 정리에 도움 되실 듯 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 참 저는 4년째 리더에유 나참 아 지겨워
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 전 김프 로 가려고 합니다.
<bundo> shriekout  나 받아 줄꺼징?
<yemharc> 아, IRC요?
<bundo> 아뇨 kimp.kr
<bundo> 아뇨 kimp.or.kr 도 같고
<yemharc> 아하
<bundo> IRC 김프는 제가 잡았슴
<yemharc> 으잌
<bundo> 다 회원이네
<bundo>  shriekout  & 강분도 & 수아파파 가 방지키고 있음
<yemharc> 으앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 어쩌다가 웹 아치브 흘러갔더니 과거의 잔재가앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 저도 들어갑니다
<kbundo> 바람쐬는중  ㅎ
<bundo> 오랜 만에 한아이알씨서 장난 채팅중 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony^MBP: 오셨사옵니까 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> cartes_: 아침형 인간? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 새벽형 인간은 자야겠군 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 인사하고 바로 나가네 ㅎㅎ
<cartes_> 안녕하세요
<cartes_> test
<cartes_> Seony^MBP, 뭐하시나요?
<Seony^MBP> cartes_: 일하죠.
<cartes_> 무슨일하세요?
<Seony^MBP> cartes_: LCD TV를 이용한 온라인 광고시스템 만들어요.
<cartes_> 아 전에도 들었어요^^ php로 하시는거에요?;;
<cartes_> 웹기반?
<Seony^MBP> 컨트롤 하려면 아무래도 웹기반이 편하니까 웹기반으로 하고있는데, PHP로 100%는 아니에요.
<cartes_> 네에
<Seony^MBP> 필요할 때마다 그때그때 쉘스크립트 만들고, 펄로도 두어개 만들고...
<test-kr> Èì
<test-kr> Seony^MBP: ÀßÁö³»¼À?
<cartes_> 도메인 참 ㅈㄹ맞네요..
<cartes_> ;;
<cartes_> stfu
<Seony^MBP> test-kr: 인코딩 깨져요. UTF-8로 바꿔주세요.
<test-kr> hahaha
<test-kr> 흠
<test-kr> 이제 보임?
<Seony^MBP> 네
<test-kr> Seony^MBP: 잘지내샘 물어보는.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<test-kr> cartes_: 제도메인이 좀 멋지지요.ㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 일하느라 바쁘죠 뭐.
<cartes_> aaa
<test-kr> Seony^MBP: 빡새던.ㅠㅠ
<test-kr> 오늘 날씨 88F ㅠㅠ
<test-kr> DMV 3군대 갔다온.ㅠㅠ
<test-kr> ㅆㅂ.... 아침 9시에 나가서 오후 4시에 들어온
<test-kr> Seony^MBP: 아흠 그래서 dnd어케하기로함?
<Seony^MBP> test-kr: 일단은 u1i 서버에서 운영... dedicated는 hold
<test-kr> 저 완전 힘든.ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<test-kr> 한국가서 뭐할지 고민이...
<Seony^MBP> 언제 간다고 했죠?
<cartes_> 한국오지마세요.. 사람들이 너무 부딫침
<test-kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<test-kr> 저 6.9 낮비행기로 들어감
<test-kr> 한국도착하면 6.10 낮
<Seony^MBP> 돌아오는거는요?
<test-kr> 8.10 밤비행기
<Seony^MBP> 나 8월 3일날 한국 가는데. ㅎㅎ
<cartes_> 아아 한국은 왜이렇게 사람들이 공항서부터 부딛칠까요..
<cartes_> 여유공간이라고는 전혀 없어서 불편함..
<cartes_> 카트미는데 바로앞에서 들이대더군요
<cartes_> 자기 먼저간다고
<test-kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<cartes_> 어쩔수없는 조국이지만 참
<test-kr> 공항에 차새워둬서 어쩔수없이 들어가는
<cartes_> 요금폭탄?
<cartes_> 않맞으세요? 세워두시면?
<cartes_> ㄷㄷ;
<test-kr> 뭐 제가 아무도 몰래 3월에 잠깐 갔다왔어요
<test-kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<test-kr> 그래서 3개월정도 새워둔.ㅎ
<test-kr> 아 DMV에서 빡새게 있더니
<test-kr> 더위 먹은듯
<cartes_> DMV가 어디에요?
#ubuntu-ko 2011-05-27
<CuBric> 굿모닝
<cartes_> leehyunin 하이요
<leehyunin> cartes_, 안녕하세요
<cartes_> CuBric 하이요
<cartes_> 현인씨 모하세요?
<CuBric> 으어어억
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 잠시 리붓
<CuBric> 밀아
<yemharc_> ?
<CuBric> 그 창이동시 울렁거리는 효과 있잖누
<yemharc_> 네네
<CuBric> 그거 없애니까 랜덤으로 창닫을때 효과가 발동한다
<yemharc_> 읭.....
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> 그 두개는 서로 상관없는 애들인데........
<CuBric> 근데 지금은 그렇넹
<CuBric> 혹시나 하고 해봤더니
<yemharc_> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> 여튼 내일 또 봐줄게요
<CuBric> 전원아답터 들고 가야하낭
<CuBric> 이넘의 조루 놋북
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> 모임 꽤 길어요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 가방채 들고 가야겠군
<CuBric> 완전행군이려낭
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 네 스티커 보면 다들 어렵쇼 하시려낭
<yemharc_> 그래서 가벼운 놋북이 좋습니다 -_-)V
<CuBric> 사과에 우분투에 파코즈 까지
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc_> 다른것보다
<yemharc_> 맥북도 아닌데 사과가 붙어있는게 에러!
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 그니까 말이징
<yemharc_> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=17429
<yemharc_> 한강진역 2번출구
<CuBric> 거기서 보자고?
<yemharc_> 아뇨 목적지가 거기
<CuBric> 우린 어디서 만나야 할까
<yemharc_> 한남역에선 버스 갈아타야 하니......
<yemharc_> 잠깐만요 노선좀 보고요
<yemharc_> 으잌
<yemharc_> 6호선 애매하닷! ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> 지하철로 바로 가려면 4번 갈아타야 하고
<CuBric> 왜 4번>
<yemharc_> 중간에 만나는거 포함하면 지하철을 6대를 보내야 함요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 합정에서 타면 한번이지
<CuBric> 합정이 6호선 라인 있는데
<yemharc_> <-가까운 역은 가산 디지털 ㅋㅋㅋ;;;
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> 음.....
<CuBric> 가산에서 만나면 되겠넹
<yemharc_> 아뇨 뒤로 갈건 없고
<yemharc_> 신도림서 보죠
<CuBric> 가산 울집뒤라넹
<yemharc_> 그럼 역 안에서 만날수 있고
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> 읭....그래요?
<CuBric> ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 그 옛날 가리봉역 이징
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> 지금 있는데서는 대림역이 가깝지 않아요?
<CuBric> 나?
<yemharc_> ㅇㅇ
<CuBric> 가산이 더 가까움
<CuBric> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc_> 엥...
<yemharc_> ㅋㅋ 그럼 가산서 보죠
<CuBric> ㅋ
<yemharc_> 어차피 전 어느 역을 가건 버스타게 되니......
<yemharc_> 그럼......
<yemharc_> 내일 12시까지 가산역에서 만나는걸로 콜?
<CuBric> 콜
<CuBric> 한강진까지 딱 1시간 걸리겠군
<yemharc_> ㅎㅎ 일찍가서 기념품 받아야죠 +_+
<CuBric> 2개 환승
<CuBric> 가산에서 신도림
<CuBric> 다시 합정
<yemharc_> ㅇㅇ
<CuBric> 1호선 뒤에서 볼까 앞에서 볼가?
<yemharc_> 음....
<yemharc_> 그냥 역 개찰구 앞으로 통일?
<CuBric> 난 뒤가 좋긴한데
<CuBric> 난 그 계단위로 안가고
<yemharc_> 저 버스 내리면 아마 1번출구쪽일걸요
<CuBric> 7호선 내려가는쪽으로 가서
<CuBric> 다시 에스컬레이터 타고 올라간다는
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 그럼 뒤쪽이 되겠징
<yemharc_> 음
<yemharc_> 어쨌든 1호선을 타야 하니.....
<CuBric> 가방을 최대한 가볍게 만들어야 겠군
<CuBric> 아 밀아
<CuBric> 컵하나 준비해라
<CuBric> 플라스틱 같은거로
<CuBric> 전동차 안에서 아이스커피 마실 계획이니까
<CuBric> 내가 만들어 갈것임
<CuBric> 소풍가는 기분으로
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> 으잌ㅋㅋ
<yemharc_> 플라스틱이라니 그런거 없는;;; 머그컵만 있시유 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 밀이는 빵좀 가지고 와라
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 커피엔 빵
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> 으킼ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 날씨도 좋넹 그려
<CuBric> 저녁까지 먹게 되는건가
<yemharc_> 뒷풀이하고 뭐하고 하면
<yemharc_> 대충 한 10시쯤 헤어졌던가 그래요
<CuBric> 오잉
<CuBric> 끝내주는구만
<CuBric> 나 졸려서 전동차 타고 정거장 지나갈일은 없을듯
<CuBric> 밀이랑 같이 갔다 같이 오니까
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc_> 벌써 잘 생각부터 하고있어욧 ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 포닉옹이 조용한게 이상하당....
<CuBric> 슬슬 업글 해볼까
<CuBric> 아님 이따 밤에 해볼까낭
<yemharc_> 딱히 업무에 쓰는거 아니면 언제 해도 상관없어요
<yemharc_> 대충 다운받고 설치하고 하면 한 2시간 정도 걸려요
<CuBric> 이번에 셋팅하게 되면
<CuBric> 가볍게 해도라
<yemharc_> 형도 그놈3 깔아줄까요?
<CuBric> 그거 좋아?
<yemharc_> 편해요
<CuBric> 난 잘 모르니
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 콤맹
<yemharc_> 이번 발표때
<yemharc_> jincreator님이 그놈3 관련해서 발표할거니까 그거 보고 결정해요 ㅎ
<CuBric> 앙
<yemharc_> 어차피 그놈3 설치는 얼마 안걸리니까
<CuBric> 나야 지금 우분투 쓰는 용도가
<CuBric> 거의 소셜분야쪽이니
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<cartes_> http://www.iomania.co.kr/frontstore/Item/item_zoom.asp?item_num=1473&catalog_num=&mart_id=iomall&level=&mother_catalog_num=103895
<CuBric> 룰루랄라
<cartes_> 기계식 키보드 마제스터치 필코 사고싶네요
<cartes_> ㅠㅠ
<CuBric> 사버렷
<Seony^MBP> cartes_: 저는 리니어 주문했음 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> ㅋㅋ
<cartes_> 같은 제품으로요?
<CuBric> 써니야
<Seony^MBP> 다른 제품요...
<CuBric> 기계식 키보는 엣날께 더 좋아
<cartes_> 써니, 어떤거요?
<Seony^MBP> CuBric: 저 청축 살려다 생각해보니까 저는 부들부들한 키보드 아주 싫어하거든요... 그래서 흑축.
<CuBric> 아범 에서 나왔단 m 시리즈
<Seony^MBP> cartes_: 사실 필코꺼 살려고 주문취소하러 갔는데 이미 shipping 준비 중이라고 나와서... 그냥 할 수 없이 쓰기로 했어요. 나중에 업글하면 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 알프스 키가 좋음
<cartes_> 필코꺼 아니면 어떤거 사시기로 했나요?
<Seony^MBP> cartes_: SteelSeries
<CuBric> 써니야
<CuBric> 리얼포스는 어때
<cartes_> 아 그거 게이밍으로 유명한거아니에요?
<Seony^MBP> cartes_: 맞아요.
<cartes_> 리얼포스 정말 비싸잖아요;
<CuBric> 카테군
<CuBric> 정말 비싼건
<cartes_> 네 아찌
<CuBric> 자작이야
<Seony^MBP> CuBric: 이미 주문했으니 내년쯤에나 업글을 노려봐야죠
<CuBric> 자작으로 만들어 쓰기
<Seony^MBP> 단풍나무로 만든 자작키보드 봤는데, 가격이 백만원이 넘더라구요.
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<cartes_> 전 책상 자리 많이 않차지하는 키보드보다 슬림한 키보드를 좋아해요
<yemharc_> cartes_, Seony^MBP 안녕하세요
<Seony^MBP> yemharc_, Hi
<cartes_> 그런면에서 텐키레스를 살려고했쬬
<Seony^MBP> cartes_: 그럼 애플키보드.
<cartes_> 유선 있나요?
<Seony^MBP> 네 당연히 있죠
<cartes_> PC랑 잘 먹히는?
<CuBric> 먹힘
<Seony^MBP> 난 애플키보드 얇고 키감 좋던데...
<cartes_> 애플키보드 텐키레스 PC랑 궁합좋은거 좀 알려주세요
<CuBric> 좋타구
<cartes_> 모두다요?
<Seony^MBP> cartes_: 알려주고자시고가 없어요. 종류가 딱 두가지라... 유선,무선
<CuBric> 다만 컨트롤 알트 그런거 셋팅좀 해야함
<cartes_> http://store.apple.com/us/product/MC184LL/A?fnode=MTY1NDA1Mg&mco=MTMzNzg5MDM
<cartes_> 이거요?
<Seony^MBP> 고거는 무선
<cartes_> 전 무선이고 키들 없는게 좋아요
<cartes_> Num키 있는건 시러요;
<Seony^MBP> 무선 제품 저거 하나 밖에 없어요.
<Seony^MBP> 난 Num키패드 없으면 스트레스 받는데...
<cartes_> Num키 언제 많이 쓰세요?
<Seony^MBP> 이번에 구입한 기계식 키보드도 숫자키패드 있는 거라...
<Seony^MBP> 음... 평소에 많이 쓰는데요...
<Seony^MBP> 숫자 칠 때는 무조건 숫자키패드로...
<cartes_> 아..
<cartes_> 저는 숫자키 없는 쪽으로 옮겨갈려고 노력중이에요
<cartes_> 저도 현재 키패드가 편하긴한데;;
<Seony^MBP> 음... 하긴 저는 예전에 은행에서 근무했었으니, 숫자키 없으면 일을 못하죠.
<cartes_> 그러시겠네요;
<CuBric> 난 무선은 싫음
<CuBric> 타이핑 빠른 사람이겐 쥐약이라는
<Seony^MBP> 저는 그런대로 괜찮은데, 배터리 충전하는 게 귀찮아서 싫어요
<CuBric> 난 다 싫어졌음
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 그리고 ps2 가 반응은 더 좋음
<cartes_> 인제 저는 이 이상한 키보드에 엄청 적응이 되어서 잘몰라요
<cartes_> 손가락 힘이 가장 적게 들어가는 부드러운 키보드중 하나에요..
<CuBric> ㅋㅋ
<cartes_> 미식축구하다 손가락을 다치고 나선 부드러운키보드 찾다가 이렇게 되었는데
<cartes_> 지금은 별로 신경안써요
<cartes_> ^^
<CuBric> 낼 모임때 네이버  날개 모자 쓰고 가볼까
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 난 부드러운 키보드는 딱 질색... ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 다음에서 어떤 반응을 보일까나
<Seony^MBP> 오타가 심해서...
<CuBric> 써니야
<CuBric> 숫자키보드 따로 있는게 좋치 안누?
<Seony^MBP> 같이 있는 게 좋아요.
<CuBric> 난 숫자쪽 잘 안쓰게 되니
<Seony^MBP> 몇시간씩 고속으로 타이핑하다보면, 키패드 붙어있고 딱딱한 키보드가 좋아요.
<CuBric> 난 손툽이 약간만 길어도
<CuBric> 타이핑할때
<CuBric> 불편함을 느낌
<Seony^MBP> 네. 타자 빠른 사람들은 손톱 길어지면 바로바로 깍죠
<CuBric> 지금 생각난김이 깍았음
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 아 기분 좋아라
<rkJun> irc 는 첨 들어 와보네용
<rkJun> 안녕하세요^^
<yemharc_> rkJun, http://seowonjung.com/users/seowon/weblog/17df6/UbuntuKo_Rules.html 이걸 먼저 읽어주세요
<rkJun> 다들 바쁘신 것 같아요. 다음에 다시 또 들어올께요~~
<CuBric> 밀아 점심먹고 왔다넹
<Seony^MBP> 혹시, 재생을 하지않고도 swf파일의 스크린샷을 찍는 방법 아시는 분 계세요
<CuBric> 글쎄다
<CuBric> 아 써니야
<CuBric> 프리미어나 동영상 편집플그램 쓰면 안될까?
<CuBric> 우분투 환경은 아니래도
<yemharc_> 음
<Seony^MBP> CuBric: 동영상 프로그램 써서 찍는 건 쉽죠. 이미 영상이 플레이되고 있는 시점에서, 다른 swf파일의 스크린샷을 찍고 싶어서 그렇거든요.
<CuBric> 좀 애매할듯
<Seony^MBP> 포기했어요. ㅎㅎ 안되는 거 같더라구요.
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 리눅스에서 swf 스샷 찍는 걸 몇 개 알아봤는데, 대부분 영상을 플레이 시켜서 찍는 거라 제가 원하는 게 아니거든요.
<yemharc_> Seony^MBP, 액션스크립트를 사용하면 방법이 있는거 같은데요 (검색하면 AS가 줄줄이 올라오네요)
<yemharc_> 근데 이것도 AS쓰려면 플래쉬가 필요하니...
<Seony^MBP> 그렇군요...
<yemharc_> swf가 구조상으로 영상파일들처럼 디코딩이 되나요?
<Seony^MBP> 음... 글쎄요. 그건 잘 모르겠어요.
<yemharc_> Seony^MBP, Liatro swf decoder라는 물건이 있네요
<yemharc_> http://simfile.uplusbox.co.kr/pc/view.html?fnum=80911&cat=40  요기 한글설명
<Seony^MBP> 감사합니다. 한 번 알아볼께요
<CuBric> 여기서 실제로 귀신본사람 손....
<Seony^MBP> 저는 단 한 번도 본 적이...
<Seony^MBP> 기가 좀 센듯.. ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 난 몇번 봤음
<CuBric> 근데 나이 어릴때 본게 젤 무서웠음
<CuBric> 여름방학때 사촌형누나들이 밤낚시 간다는걸 따라가서
<CuBric> 물귀신 본게 젤 쇼킹했음
<CuBric> 그날 형누나들 다 혼나고
<CuBric> 난 그날 완정
<CuBric> 완전
<CuBric> 그땐 내가 젤 막내고 어렸다는
<CuBric> 그때 형들이 들처 업고 안뛰었다면
<CuBric> 난 아마..
<CuBric> 글꼴이 이상하게 나오고 있음...
<yemharc> 크컄
<CuBric> 놋북 업글중.
<CuBric> 3시간 정도 걸리는 작업
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> bundo, 안녕하세요
<cartes_> yemharc 하이요
<CuBric> 분도옹
<bundo> 으윽  속이야!
<CuBric> 와락~~
<yemharc_> 어제 또 잔뜩 드셨군요...
<bundo> 화장실임
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<cartes_> yemharc 꾸준히 하는일을 찾았어요 제가 .. 흐흐
<yemharc_> cartes_, 뭔가요 :)
<cartes_> 웹표준 공부요^^
<yemharc_> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<yemharc_> 그럼 이제 안 질리고 쭉 해 나가면 되요
<cartes_> 이거 한다음에 자바스크립트나 플래시를 할려구요
<bundo> 난 똥싸는거 꾸준함
<yemharc_> 네 :)
<yemharc_> bundo, 그건 인간이라면 꾸준한........
<CuBric> 분도옹...
<bundo> 넹
<CuBric> 왜그러삼요
<bundo> ?
<CuBric> 화장실에서 아얄시 하시면서
<CuBric> 응아 발언을
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 여친 드랍?
<CuBric> 95/5
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 나 페북 여친많아짐 으하하 !
<CuBric> ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 분도옹
<CuBric> 전 카톡에 여자만 147명이구만요
<bundo> 네
<bundo> 헉
<bundo> 친추해주셈
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc_> 아 그나저나......
<bundo> 나 덕후대마왕이젠 안함!
<yemharc_> 놋북서는 브로드컴이 커널이랑 목 매달더니 데탑에선 크롬이 그놈하고 목을 매다네요.........
<bundo> 목숨걸면 잘될꺼임
<yemharc_> 목숨걸고 업무시간까지 커널컴파일을 해 봤습니다만 (실은 컴퓨터가 했지만) 안되더군요
<yemharc_> 이쯤되면 저같은 엔드유저는 더 이상 방법이 없습니다 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 똥 끝
<yemharc_> 으잌ㅋ
<yemharc_> 저런 말을 하면서 나가시면 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 냐흥
<yemharc_> ......
<yemharc_> 남자가 그런소리 내는거 아니에요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 왜왜
<yemharc_> 귀엽지도 않고 예쁘지도 않은데다 소음공해
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<cartes_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 카테군
<CuBric> 넌 더해
<cartes_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes_> 저요?
<CuBric> 엉
<cartes_> 앗? 더하다니여? 어떤점이?
<CuBric> 모든게 다
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<cartes_> 저 원래 꽃미남이었어요
<CuBric> 우웩
<cartes_> 정신과약 많이 먹고 살쪄서 이렇게 된거에요
<cartes_> 여드름많이나고
<cartes_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes_> 아 부작용때문에 끊을수가 없네 정신과약은..
<cartes_> 미치겟다
<CuBric> 아무도 안ㅁ디음
<cartes_> 아 열받아 내가 그렇게 못생겼나요
<cartes_> ㅠㅠ
<CuBric> ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes_> 큐브릭님 냐흥
<cartes_> 해봐여
<cartes_> ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 카테군이 맡아서 해
<CuBric> 위임함
<cartes_> 큐브릭아찌 겨드랑이 냄새
<cartes_> 냐흥
<cartes_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 여름이라 땀나면 누구나 나는냄새
<CuBric> 근데 카테군은
<CuBric> 암내 자낭
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<cartes_> 저 암내나요?
<CuBric> ㅋㅋ
<cartes_> 진짜루?
<CuBric> 순진해
<cartes_> 진짜여?
<cartes_> 으으 샤워 열심히 해야지
<CuBric> 밀아 업뎃했더니
<CuBric> 이상하게 변했당
<CuBric> 알센군
<CuBric> 낼 오는건가
<Alsen> 옛썰!~
<CuBric> 후훗
<CuBric> 니 죄를 니가 알렸다
<Alsen> 모름 퉤~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 과연
<CuBric> 무사할까
<Alsen> 내일 점심을 해결하고 세미나 들어가야 겠죠?
<Alsen> 따로 음식 제공이 안될테니?
<CuBric> 알센에겐 제공됨
<Alsen> 오오~
<Alsen> 큐브릭님이 사주시는거?
<CuBric> 두주먹으로
<CuBric> 퍼퍽
<Alsen> 허허;;
<CuBric> 아니면
<Alsen> 근데 저번주에 보니까 근처에 먹을만한 식당이 없던데
<Alsen> 어디가서 해결하지;;
<CuBric> 밀이보고 잡고 있으라 하고
<CuBric> 간지럼 공격
<Alsen> 아쉽게도 간지럼을 잘 안타는 체질;;
<CuBric> 알공격
<Alsen> test-kr 은 뭐지? 봇인가;;
<Alsen> 짱좋은 기업인듯
<Alsen> 복리후생
<Alsen> - 종신 고용제
<Alsen> - 주 5일 근무제
<Alsen> - 자녀 학자금: 인원제한 없이 대학교까지 전액지원
<Alsen> - 본인 학자금: 일부지원
<Alsen> - 직원 사택 또는 주택 구입. 전세 자금: 4천만원 무이자 지원
<Alsen> - 해외시창 연수(여행): 전직원 연 1회
<Alsen> - 자기 개발비(학원, 취미, 동호회 등): 월 15만원, (도서구입비): 무제한
<Alsen> - 체력단련비: 연6회 30만원씩 지급
<Alsen> - 재산형성 지원: 본인 10만원, 회사지원 10만원 적립식 펀드가입
<Alsen> - 진료비: 50만원 초과 전액 회사지원
<Alsen> - 퇴직금: 금융기관에 확정 기여형 연금가입
<Alsen> - 보험: 전 직원 질병 포함되는 단체보험가입, 부서장 및 공사부 운전자 보험 추가가입
<Alsen> - 기타: 근무 관련 모든 식비지급, 통신비, 피복비, 생일 축하금 및 케익, 최고수준의 경조금
<Alsen> - 인센티브: 연봉과 별도 2008년도 지원평균 250%지급, 2009년 평균 500%보장 및 최대 1000%지급예정 (단 고과에 따라 차등지급)
<CuBric> 저래놓고
<CuBric> 얼마나 부려먹을까낭
<Alsen> 현존하는 기업
<Alsen> 복지는 훌륭함
<CuBric> 빡시게 부려먹을듯
<Alsen> 플러스 마운틴 이란 회사임
<CuBric> 첨들어봄
<Alsen> 양재동에 있음
<Alsen> http://www.plusf.com
<CuBric> 학력무지 따질듯
<Alsen> 반감이 많군요. 일단 긍정적인 시선으로 봐야죠 ㅋ
<DoA> 안녕하세요
<Alsen> 안녕하세요
<DoA> 아....완전 콘솔모드로 설치했을때
<DoA> x win 갈려면
<DoA> 어떻게 설치해야 할까요?
<Alsen> 읭?
<Alsen> 콘솔모드에서 컨트롤 에프칠 누르면 안가나요? 엑스윈도우 설치를 아예안하신거?
<DoA> ㅋ 꼭 필요하다기 보단 그냥 그런 경우가 생겨서 여쭤봐요 ㅋ
<DoA> 넵 실험좀 하다가 아예 설치를 안했는데
<DoA> 머 결국 재설치로 해결했지만
<Alsen> 흠.. 글쎄요 기본적으로 설치가 되어 있을텐데 우분투는...
<DoA> 아 페도라 였어요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 우분투는 골라서 설치할 수가 없자나요. 설치후에 지울 수는 있어도;;
<Alsen> 아.. 페도라는 몰라요 ㅋ
<DoA> 14버젼
<Alsen> 페도라 9 이후로 안써봤음
<DoA> 아뇨 그냥 궁금했어요 ㅋ
<DoA> 퍼랭이랑 노랭이
<Alsen> 페도라는 국내채널이 없나보죠?
<CuBric> 알센군을 페도라
<CuBric> 퍼퍽
<DoA> 아 저는 우분투 쓰는데 그냥 궁금해서;;;
<Alsen> 큐브릭, 유머감각 키우고 오셈
<CuBric> 시꾸럇
<CuBric> 낼 알센군은 피떵싸는날
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 도아, 음.. 검색한번 해보고 올게요
<Alsen> 큐브릭, 맞고서 용돈벌기 하겠음
<DoA> 아뇨 그러실것까진;;
<CuBric> 단체로 한대씩
<Alsen> 도아, 어차피 모르는거 찾으면서 공부하는거죠 뭐 ㅋ
<DoA> 아 넵 ㅋ
<Alsen> 콘솔모드에서도 인터넷 연결되어 있지 않아요? 네트워크도 없나요?
<DoA> 인터넷만 있었었죠
<DoA> 네트웍은 안되어 있구요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 그럼 페도라에서 rpm으로 x-window설치하시고 리붓하면 되지 않을까요?
<DoA> 아 결국 적당한 명령어를 몰라서 재설치로 해결;;
<Alsen> 설치가 안되서 못가는거라면 위의 방법이고, 설치가 되어있는데 진입을 못하는 것이면 보통 컨트롤+알트+에프칠이면 될듯요
<Alsen> 헐.. 콘솔 사용할때 명령어를 모르면 안되죠 ㅎㅎ
<DoA> 설치가 되어 있다면 말씀하신 그거나
<DoA> init 5로 들어가려했느데
<Alsen> 그쵸 이닛탭 고치면 되겟죠
<DoA> 아뇨 적절한설치 방법이 떠오르지 않았습죠 ㅋ
<DoA> 이상하게 맨 페이지도 없더라구요 ㅋ
<DoA> 그것도 따로 설치해야 하나요?
<Alsen> 콘솔에서 메뉴얼 안뜨지 않나요?
<DoA> 맨이 없어서 완전 해맸아요;;
<Alsen> 당췌 몇마디만 들어서는 내공이 부족해서 잘 몰라요.. 다만 정상적인 콘솔모드설치라면.. ;;
<Alsen> 그냥 맘편하게 엑스윈도우로 사용;; 거기서도 터미널이 있으니까요 ㅎㅎ
<DoA> 흠 ... 그냥 안좋은 케이스였나봐요  ㅋ
<DoA> 원래는 우분투 gui 모드로써요ㅋ
<Alsen> 학교 실습이면 욕좀 날려주고 "시대가 어느때인데.." 실습 쾌속 진행
<DoA> 넵 ;; 학교 실습이라서 어쩔수 없이 페도라를 ㅠㅠ
<Alsen> 추측이 들어맞아버렸네요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 근데 전 실습때도 CentOS사용했는데.. ;;
<DoA> ㅋ 이상하게 저는 센트는 한번도 안 써봤네요 ㅋ
<yemharc_> 음냐
<Alsen> SM어쩌구 실습 리눅스하고;;
<Alsen> 예밀씨 하이~
<CuBric> 밀아
<DoA> 안녕하세요
<CuBric> 지금 11.04 적응 안되서
<CuBric> 윈도우 쓴다
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 완전히 달라진...
<yemharc_> DoA 안녕하세요
<Alsen> 도아, 예밀씨에게 물어보세요. 현 필드에서 종사하고 계신분이세요 ㅎ
<yemharc_> 읭
<DoA> 아뇨 그정도로 심각한 문제가 아니라서 ;;
<Alsen> 전 한량일뿐
<yemharc_> CuBric, 유니티가 처음에 적응하기 좀 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<DoA> 그리고 재설치로 해결이 되어버려서;;;
<Alsen> 알고넘어가면 나중엔 절대로 안잊어버리죠 ㅋ
<CuBric> 옆에 막 줄줄이로 어플이 뜨고
<yemharc_> 무슨 문제길래요
<CuBric> 폰트도 이상하게 되버리고
<Alsen> 페도라14사용, 콘솔모드만 설치, 이후 엑스윈도우로 설치또는 진입방법 문의
<yemharc_> 센트면 레드햇 기반이었던가요
<yemharc_> 레드햇이면.......
<yemharc_> yum -i gnome 인가 하면 연계해서 설치해 줄걸요
<CuBric> 밀아
<yemharc_> -i 였나 install 이었나......
<Alsen> 염 설치되어있어야 가능할텐데;; 기본설치 되어 있으려나?
<yemharc_> ?
<CuBric> 낼 밤빵 사랑
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<DoA> 아 해볼수 없는게 아쉽네요
<CuBric> 밤식빵
<DoA> 어제 여쭤볼껄 ㅋ
<yemharc_> Alsen, 우분투 미니멀 설치한다고 dpkg랑 apt 안깔리는건 아니니까요
<yemharc_> 밤식빵이라.....
<Alsen> 예전에 rpm, yum 따로 설치했었는데 학부때;;
<yemharc_> 집앞 파리바게트서 팔려나....
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> Alsen, dpkg 랑 apt도 그랬어요
<Alsen> 두시간 전에 파리바게트에서 커피마시고 왔는데 ㅋ
<Alsen> 암튼 예밀씨께서 도아님좀 도와주세요
<yemharc_> apt랑 yum이 본격적으로 활성화 되기 시작한건 실질적인 인터넷 인프라가 확충된 뒤부터니까요
<yemharc_> apt의 기본 동작구조가 source.list에 있는 주소에서 해당하는 패키지 주소를 긁어다 저장한 다음에
<DoA> 아 뭔가일이 커지는데;;
<yemharc_> 해당 패키지를 설치하라는 명령이 떨어지면 그 주소에서 deb를 다운받아 dpkg로 설치하는거니까요
<yemharc_> yum도 마찬가지고요
<DoA> 흠 그렇군요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 예밀씨, 좋은 말씀이나, 지금상황과는 좀;;;
<yemharc_> 읭
<Alsen> 페도라14사용, 콘솔모드만 설치, 이후 엑스윈도우로 설치또는 진입방법 문의
<yemharc_> 그러니까 x 띄우는건 yum -i gnome 한 다음에
<yemharc_> start gdm
<Alsen> 이것에 해결법
<yemharc_> 그럼 그놈이 뜹니다
<yemharc_> 그놈 말고 다른거 설치할때도 마찬가지구요
<CuBric> 낼 밀이 의 도움이 절실하군
<yemharc_> fluxbox, openbox, kde, gnome 기타등등등등
<DoA> 오호 저게 필요했는데 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc_> yum도 아마 yum install <package> 명령이 맞을거에요
<Alsen> 도아, 혹시나 해서 좌표 날려드려요
<Alsen> http://www.fedoralinux.or.kr
<yemharc_> 요샌 -<?> 옵션은 잘 안쓰는 편이라.....
<DoA> 오홍 다른 커뮤니티군요
<yemharc_> 페도라는 얼마전에 15 릴리즈 되지 않았나요? 베타였나......
<Alsen> 베타아닌가요
<yemharc_> DoA, http://goo.gl/g5WSx  여기 가시면 국내 유저그룹이 있는 리눅스 링크 있어요
<yemharc_> ....라고 해봐야 몇개 없지만 ㅠㅠ
<Alsen> 예밀씨 내일 오실꺼죠?
<yemharc_> 네
<Alsen> 점심해결하고 오실건가요?
<yemharc_> 전 정기세미나는 빠지지 않고 나갈겁니다
<yemharc_> 점심은....... 글쎄요;;
<yemharc_> 아마 오늘 저녁부터 안먹고 있지 않을까 싶은데요;;
<DoA> ㅋ 여기 커뮤니티 세미나 인가요?
<yemharc_> 원래 많이 먹는편도 아니라서....
<yemharc_> 네
<Alsen> 우분투 정기 세미나 입니다.
<CuBric> 밀아 낼 셋팅좀 잘해도
<yemharc_> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=17429
<DoA> 흠 저도 참석해도 괜찮은 세미나 인가요?
<yemharc_> 프리입니다 :)
<yemharc_> 리눅스를 사용하지 않아도 상관없어요
<DoA> 아 저런 내용으로 진행되구나ㅋ 제가 이해하기엔 너무 버겁겠네요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 그냥 가서 사람만나는게 목적인데 저는. ㅋ
<Alsen> 저도 처음가거든요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 써니, 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<DoA> 혹시 학생분들도 많이 오시나요
<yemharc_> Seony, 안녕하세요
<yemharc_> DoA, 음....사실 평균 연령대는 좀 높은 편입니다
<yemharc_> 대학생분들도 있긴 해요
<Seony> Hi
<Alsen> 이번에 중학생 분도 오실듯
<yemharc_> 근데 뭐, 부담갖지 마세요
<DoA> ㅋ 그런가요 좀더내공을 쌓아서 참석해 봐야겠네요 ㅋ
<Alsen> Seony, Nice to mee you~!!
<yemharc_> 내공도 없어도 돼요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Alsen: haha, same here.
<yemharc_> 그냥 시간 괜찮고 가보고 싶다 하시면 오세요
<Alsen> 읭?
<DoA> 넵 ㅋ
<Alsen> DoA, 알아서 하세요. ㅋㅋㅋ 전 사람들 보러 가는 것일뿐;;
<Alsen> 그놈이 뭔지도 모르고 PLC도 모름
<Alsen> OS란거 그냥 쓸줄만 알면 되는거임 ㅋ
<Alsen> 박사 될 것도 아니고 ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> Alsen, 정답!
<yemharc_> 리눅스 쓰면서 어느정도 익숙해졌다 싶은 사람들이 자주 하는 착각이 있는데
<Alsen> 리눅스 쓰다가 문제생기면 컴닥터 부르면 댐 ㅋ
<yemharc_> "나 이런 대단한거 쓴다! 윈도나 쓰는 너님들 깝 ㄴㄴ" 하는거에요
<yemharc_> 윈도쓰건 리눅스 쓰건 맥을 쓰건
<yemharc_> 결국 컴퓨터랑 OS는 도구일 뿐이라는것만 기억하면 됩니다
<Alsen> 컴퓨터는 게임을 위한 디바이스일뿐 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc_> ㅎㅎ
<DoA> 넵 ㅋㅋ 저는 겨우 이제 까는 정도라서;;
<yemharc_> 가위로 자르나 칼로 자르나 자르면 되는거죠
<Alsen> 헐.. OS를 깔 경지에 이르셨군요 @_@
<jasonjang> Seony; R U busy now ?
<Alsen> 컴구조도 몰라서 절쩔매는데 ㅋ
<Seony> jasonjang: 지금은 괜찮습니다.
<Alsen> Seony, 숙제 없어요?
<DoA> ㅋ 기회되는대로 참석해보고 싶네요 ㅋ
<Seony> Alsen: 방학 시작한지가 벌써 2주째
<jasonjang> wasi kevin 하고 얘기 좀 해 볼까~ 해서요. Seony
<Alsen> 아.. 벌써 그렇게 되나;; ㅋ
<Seony> jasonjang: 누군데요?
<Seony> 닉네임으로 봐서는 중국쪽 같은데..
<Alsen> 제이슨님 말하시는거 첨봄.. 여기서 근 한달넘게 기생하는데 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 케노니컬의 대만 직원!
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요...
<jasonjang> 반갑습니다, 여러분들, ㅋ 저 어제도 떠든듯한데...
<Alsen> DoA, 어차피 사회는 소셜이라고 하니 인간관계 널리널리 이롭게 하시면 좋아요 ㅋ
<jasonjang> Hi~ wasikevin ! R U here ?
<yemharc_> jasonjang, 왜 전 제순님 ID를 보며 항상 [제이슨 장] 이라고 읽게될까요 (...ㅇㅅㅇ)
<yemharc_> (물론 이미지는 전기톱........부왕~!)
<Alsen> 제이슨이 아닌가요;;
<Alsen> 제다이 동생 제이슨.. - _-;;
<CuBric> 돌아옴
<Alsen> 웰껌!
<CuBric> 알센다
<jasonjang> 영화를 많이 보셔서...yemharc_ 맞는 발음입니다.
<CuBric> 알센이도 배우고 와야할듯
<Alsen> 뭘 배워요?
<yemharc_> 맞는거군요 (...)
<CuBric> 개그
<jasonjang> (영/미식) 제이슨 장 = 제순 장 (한국 식)
<Alsen> 방금전 개그아닌데요 ㅋ
<yemharc_> 분도님 개그만 안 배우면 되요
<yemharc_> jasonjang, 그렇게 되는거군요;;
<Alsen> 다시금 마음을 가다듬고 이력서나 써야 겠군
<Alsen> 젠장, 최근에 오블리비언 설치하는바람에 몇날 며칠을 그것만 만지고 살고 있음
<Alsen> 벌써 오늘로 설치한지 5일째;;
<Alsen> 플레이 시간은 14시간..
<Alsen> 이것도 은근 악마의 게임
<DoA> 저는 먼저 가볼께요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 넵
<DoA> 안녕히계세요
<Alsen> 씨유~넥스트 타임
<yemharc_> 들어가세요
<Alsen> 다음건물 주변에 식사할 곳 마땅히 없던데
<Seony> Alsen: 그까이꺼, 몬헌은 300시간부터 초보딱지 떼는 수준. ㅋ
<Alsen> Seony, 알줍는거 지겨워서 포기한 게임일뿐.. 더구나 엑박같은것도 없으니 포기
<Seony> 엑박은 뭔데요?
<Alsen> 엑스박스
<Alsen> 플스 플레이스테이션 놀자역
<yemharc_> 여러분 이브온라인 하세요 이브온라인~
<yemharc_> 국가를 먹여살리는 게임 이브온라인~
<Alsen> 이브온라인 엑삼의 온라인 버전
<Seony> 아... 나도 얼른 이브 다시 시작해야되는데....
<Seony> 울 회사사람들 나 떠난줄 알겠다...
<Alsen> 이브 해본적 없음 구경만 수십번
<Seony> yemharc_: 종족이 어떻게 되시는데요?
<wasikevin> jasonjang, sorry, I was AFK.
<Alsen> 다음건물에서 언덕쪽으로 올라가면 '친선마트'라고 있네요
<Alsen> 여기서 대충 빵사먹어야 될듯
<yemharc_> Seony, 전 접은지 오래됐어요 ㅎㅎ
<wasikevin> jasonjang, what's up?
<yemharc_> 간신히 구축함 수준으로 만들었는데
<Alsen> AFK 뜻이 뭐지?
<Seony> Alsen: away from keyboard.
<wasikevin> away from keyboard.
<Alsen> lol에서도 많이 쓰던데
<yemharc_> 광 캐러 가다가 전쟁에 휘말려서 .......
<Alsen> 아..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 광 캐러 가다...
<yemharc_> 진짜 그때 생각하면 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> 워프아웃 딱 했는데 눈앞에 보이는건 모함 2척 (......)
<jasonjang> Hi~ wasikevin LTNC, HV a lunch ? R U busy now? I've some question of shipit CD from Canonical HQ.
<Alsen> 光, 보이려나?
<wasikevin> jasonjang, go ahead.
<yemharc_> Alsen, 유니코드면 보일겁니다
<jasonjang> Hm...LoCo ubuntu-TW asking CD ? or already got it ?
<wasikevin> jasonjang, you mean--> did Ubuntu Loco Taiwan receive 11.04 CD?
<jasonjang> Yeap.
<Seony> wasikevin: actually, we korean locoteam hasn't received 11.04 cds yet.
<wasikevin> Seony, ic.  let me ask.  one sec
<Seony> ok thank you
<Alsen> 오 눈으로 보는데 해석이 되어버리는 놀라운 상황 @_@
<Alsen> 내일 씨디 수령이 될지 안될지가 지금 대화로 해결이 되는건가;;
<jasonjang> we, Ubuntu-KO ask to info@shipit.ubuntu.com and jono bacon@ ubuntu.com, *few days ago*. But have no any information.
<jasonjang> thanks 4 Ur effort, wasikevin !
<yemharc_> Alsen, 아무래도 릴리즈 파티니까요
<Alsen> 오오오~
<jasonjang> Alsen; 내일은 분명히 못 받습니다. 왜냐면 이미 아직 도착하지 않았으니...작년의 경우 6th may. 2010 날 도착했거든요.
<yemharc_> 음.......
<wasikevin> jasonjang and Seony, just asked Taiwan Loco.  They have not received the CD as we..
<yemharc_> 읽던 책이라도 들고 갈까.......G&T 타임에 내놓을게 없네.......
<wasikevin> jasonjang and Seony, I will follow up it and update you later.
<Alsen> jasonjang, 포럼의 글로 추가공지 확인했어요 ㅎ 뭐, 꼭 씨디 없어도 사용하는데 문제있는건 아니므로 개의치 않아요 ㅋ
<jasonjang> OK. wasikevin.
<Seony> wasikevin: Ok. so you should wait for it more.
<jasonjang> Seony; 케노니컬에 알아봐 달라고 부탁을....
<jasonjang> Seony; 케노니컬 본사에  알아봐 달라고 부탁을....
<Alsen> 예밀, 쥐튀시간에 뭔가 꼭 내놓아야만 하는건가요?
<yemharc_> Alsen, 분도님은 우분투 CD와는 별개로 코분투 CD도 생각하고 계신답니다.
<yemharc_> Alsen, 아뇨 그냥 개인 자윱니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> 근데 뭔가 찾아보면 제가 안쓰는게 있을거 같아서요
<Alsen> 어디 뒤져보면 솔라리스 있을텐데;;
<Seony> wasikevin: Could you ask for us regarding what happen or how long we should wait
<Alsen> 그거 가져가볼까요?
<CuBric> 헉 솔라리스
<CuBric> 몇년만에 들어보는건가
<yemharc_> 뭐라도 상관없습니다만, 일단 분명하게 '이건 쓸 수 있는 물건입니다'가 보장되야 합니다
<Alsen> 예를들면 휴지 같은... ;;
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<yemharc_> 예를 들면 저번 모임에서는 분도님이 선물로 받은 과자였나를 나눠주셨죠
<yemharc_> 물건 종류는 상관없어요
<jasonjang> 수고 하셨습니다. Seony
<Seony> jasonjang: 별말씀을요.
<yemharc_> 다만 그 물건이 '필요는 없는데 마땅히 버릴데가 없다'라는 거여서만 아니면 됩니다
<Alsen> 쥐튀시간에 테이크 하려면 꼭 뭔가를 기브해야 테이크 하는 거죠?
<yemharc_> 아뇨
<yemharc_> 그런 부분은 그냥 자유에요
<jasonjang> 본토는 벌써 무척 덥다고 난리던데....그늘 아래는 시원하죠? Seony
<yemharc_> 내놓기만 해도 되고 받기만 해도 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> 둘 다 안해도 상관없구요
<Alsen> 음.. 책이나 받음 좋겠네요 ㅋ
<Seony> jasonjang: 여기도 덥긴 한데 바람이 많이 불어서 그늘엔 아주 좋죠 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 나눌만한게 없네;;
<Alsen> 죄다 고물이라;;
<jasonjang> Seony; 금년 다녀갈 계획은..............?
<yemharc_> 386도 웹서버로 돌아가는 세상인데 고물이라뇨
<yemharc_> 드레이크님이 화냅니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> jasonjang: 8월 3일 도착해서 17일날 다시 출국합니다.
<Alsen> 드레끼님 집에 386 없던데요?
<jasonjang> 기국파티와 한영행사 준비 위언회를 조직하겠습니다.
<Alsen> 아.. 잠깐 기브할것 생각해봤는데 영화컨텐츠 뿐이네요
<Seony> jasonjang: ㅎㅎ 감사합니다.
<Alsen> 영화는 약 2천여편 이상 있는 듯 예상되어요. 한번도 세어본 적 없지만, 엽기적인 그녀를 극장에서 본 이후로 엄청 모으기 시작해서;;
<Alsen> yem, SmartTV와 IPTV의 차이가 뭔가요?
<jasonjang> 스펠링/글자 수/발음/가격............등? ㅎ
<yemharc_> 어라...... 제게 물어보셔도;;
<yemharc_> 그냥 간단히 생각해보세요
<Alsen> jason, 헐
<jasonjang> 차이가 없는 것이 있다면,
<yemharc_> 힌트
<yemharc_> 기존의 TV : 피처폰 , 스마트TV : 스마트폰
<jasonjang> 모니터 크기와 소비전력.........은 일치할 수도 있습니다.
<yemharc_> 이 둘의 가장 큰 차이점을 생각해보면 답이 나옵니다
<Alsen> 단방향, 양방향
<yemharc_> 그럼 그 단방향과 양방향을 결정하는 주요 요인은 뭘까요
<jasonjang> 네떡?
<yemharc_> 그것도 요인의 하나입니다
<yemharc_> 하지만 넥떡은 IPTV쪽의 주 요인에 가깝구요
<Alsen> IPTV: 인터넷(셋탑)사용,. SmartTV: 인터넷(셋탑따로필요없음)사용
<yemharc_> 스마트TV는 간단히 말해서 '어플'의 존재 유무입니다
<yemharc_> 어플 설치가 가능하다 -> 별다른 작업 없이 기능확장이 된다
<yemharc_> 기능이 확장된다 -> 사용자와의 상호 호환성이 높아진다
<jasonjang> 오호~ "'어플'의 존재 유무"입니다  <---간단 명료하다.
<yemharc_> 이게 스마트TV인거죠
<Alsen> 이해가 잘 안됨;;
<Alsen> 어플이 설치된다구요?
<yemharc_> Alsen, 자, 간단히 생각하세요
<Alsen> 왜 어플을 설치해야 하는거죠?
<yemharc_> 기존의 피처폰에서 네비게이션 기능이 생겼습니다
<jasonjang> Alsen; 이해 안될 땐; 외우세요. ㅎ 전부 이해해야만 하는 건 아니쟎우?
<yemharc_> 근데 내 기종은 네비가 탑재되기 전 모델이에요
<yemharc_> 그럼 이거에 네비게이션 설치가 가능한가요?
<Alsen> 안되죠
<yemharc_> 그럼 스마트폰은?
<Alsen> 되죠
<yemharc_> 그 차이에요
<Alsen> 빌드환경
<Alsen> 스마트 티비에 그럼 게임설치해서 앵그리버드 게임을 한다는 거죠?
<yemharc_> TV에 기능확장이 필요한가.......라는 질문이 나올 수 있는데
<yemharc_> 이건 간단히 생각하세요. PC가 정말정말정말 발전하면 가정용TV가 되는겁니다
<Alsen> 엑박같은 디바이스 없이 게임도 가능해지겠군요
<yemharc_> 어떻게 돌아가는지 알 필요도 없고, 사용법을 배울 필요도 없는거에요
<yemharc_> Alsen, 그런거죠
<Alsen> 오오 이해되었음
<yemharc_> 하드웨어라는건 시간이 지날수록 점점 표준화가 되고 있어요
<yemharc_> 그럼 이 표준화 된 하드웨어 시장에서 개성을 갖게 만드는건 소프트웨어죠
<Alsen> 근데 현재는 스마트티비 비싸니까 그냥 컴퓨터 사고 모니터 사서 보는것도 방법이 되겠네요
<yemharc_> 그리고 시간이 가면서 사람들은 물건 자체의 디자인 뿐 아니라 그 안에 펼쳐지는 디자인도 평가하기 시작했잖아요
<yemharc_> Alsen, 네.
<Alsen> bmpc던가;;
<yemharc_> 원래 무슨 기술이든 초기에 딱 나왔을 때엔 비싸요
<yemharc_> 예를 들면, 우리가 영화에서 흔히 보는 투명한 디스플레이 모니터
<yemharc_> 이것도 이미 만들어서 사용할 수 있습니다
<Alsen> 빔?
<yemharc_> 다만 양산 가능한 기술력이 아직 안되서 제품을 안 만드는거죠
<Alsen> 아니면 마이너리티 리포트에서 나온거?
<yemharc_> http://goo.gl/QhsMW  요런거요
<Alsen> 초박형 디스플레이 인가;
<yemharc_> 아뇨 그거랑 틀려요
<Alsen> 예전에 비슷한거 대전에서 봤는데요 ㅋ
<yemharc_> 디스플레이 너머를 보세요. 뒤가 막혀있지 않잖아요
<yemharc_> 그리고 http://goo.gl/OaE2u 이런 종이 패널도 이미 차세대 스마트폰에 탑재 예정이죠
<Alsen> 저게 패널사이에 초박형 물질을 삽입해서 나오는거 아닌가요?
<yemharc_> 그거랑도 조금 틀린데요.......음......
<Alsen> 저런거 대전에서 봄. ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> PC형태는 아니었지만
<Alsen> 똑같이 플레시블 어쩌구라고 하면서 봤어요 ㅋ
<yemharc_> 그...... [그래핀]이라고 해서, 국내 기술입니다
<yemharc_> (물론 이와 비슷한 기술들은 있죠. 다만 실질적으로 '사용 가능하게' 나온 최초의 기술입니다)
<Alsen> 아 이름 생각났다.
<Alsen> 대전 ETRI이예요 ㅋ
<yemharc_> http://vonzone.kr/vonzone/creative/862  여기에 잘 나와있네요
<jasonjang> 말씀중 미안, 리눅스 시스템/보안 감시툴 중에 유명한 것이 머 있죠?
<yemharc_> 음.....
<yemharc_> jasonjang, http://sectools.org/ 여기를 보시지요 :)
<jasonjang> 몇가지 써봤는데...요즘 안썼더니...CLi 에서 타자하는 이름을 잊었어요.
<jasonjang> 구글링도 해 봤는데.......고맙습니다 yemharc
<yemharc_> jasonjang, :)
<Alsen> 그래핀이라.. ;;
<Alsen> 성대= 삼성
<yemharc_> 여튼 뭐냐......
<yemharc_> 그래핀이고 뭐고 원리를 간단히 설명하면
<yemharc_> 우리가 흔히 보는 플라스틱들 보면 정말 '투명하게' 만들 수 있는 것들이 있죠
<yemharc_> 마치 유리처럼요
<yemharc_> 그 원리를 적용해서 실제 우리가 알고 있는 부품들을 투명하게 만들어서 그 패널을 유리 사이에 넣는거죠
<yemharc_> 다만 이게 충격에 대단히 약하고 탄력도 없어서 실용화가 안됬는데
<yemharc_> 그걸 가능하게 한 기술이 그래핀이라는겁니다
<yemharc_> 그래서 이걸 적용하기 시작하면 지갑에서 명함 사이즈 종이같은걸 꺼내서 좍 펼치면 24인치 대형 스크린이 된다던가 뭐 그런게 가능해지는거죠
<jasonjang> Top 100 Network Security Tools 이라서 그런지 제가 쓰던 것은 찾는 중에 없네요. 그래도 하지만 고맙습니다 yemharc_
<Alsen> 음.. 조금 찾아보니, 탄소덩어리네요 ㅎ
<yemharc_> 그리고 지금 차량에 쓰이는 HUD(Head up Display)가 완전히 차 유리로 들어가는거죠
<yemharc_> jasonjang, 어떤 기능을 하는건가요?
<jasonjang> 아무래도 이름이 "Top 100 Network Security Tools" 래서 그랬는지....
<yemharc_> 포트스캔? 트래픽 감시?
<jasonjang> 제가 쓰던 것은 매일매일 시스템 로그를 저의 전자우편으로 발송해 주고, 그 내용은
<CuBric> 꺼억
<CuBric> 간식으로 라면에 밥 먹었음
<jasonjang> 업데이트, 보안뚫림, 이상 접속, 해킹시도......머 이런 것 + 사용자 접속 로그......이런 것여요.
<yemharc_> 흠
<Alsen> 리눅스에서도 그냥 avast설치하면 안되나요?
<Alsen> 전 avast 사용하는데
<CuBric> 다시 재부팅
<yemharc_> 로그 자동전송이면 logwatch.....정도인거같은데.....
<jasonjang> yemharc; 왕 땡큐
<yemharc_> 맞나요;;
<jasonjang> 저 <------- 낫 놓고 ㄱ 자도 모른다 , 등하불명.
<yemharc_> 으긱;;
<jasonjang> 휴~ logwatch 를...잊다니.... 감사.  맞아요
<Alsen> 혼자 이런거 보고 있었네, http://www.rsbac.org
<yemharc_> 그 뭐냐
<Alsen> 쳇
<yemharc_> 우분투서는 fwlogwatch라고 파이어월 로그 체크해주는 툴도 있습니다
<jasonjang> yemharc; ㅋ 역시 감사
<yemharc_> :)
<yemharc_> ......아....... 요즘 점점 부담된다;;
<Alsen> ??
<yemharc_> (뭔가 막막 질문이 쏟아지는;;;)
<Alsen> 질문: 질문은 왜하나요?
<yemharc_> 답변: 궁금해서 합니다
<Alsen> 질문: 왜요?
<yemharc_> 답변: 나도 배워서 허세 쩔고 싶은데 배울데가 없어서요
<Alsen> 질문: 왜 배울데가 없어요?
<yemharc_> 답변: 국내의 기형적인 교육구조 상 국영수사과 를 제외하곤 한글로 된 자료가 없거든요
<Alsen> 질문: 왜요?
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 그만하죠
<yemharc_> 답변: 돈이 안되서요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 빡칠수도 있음 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 예전에 유투브 영상 봤었는데
<yemharc_> 근데 그 왜요? 가 중요해요
<Alsen> 아이와 아빠의 내용이죠
<Alsen> 드라마 같았는데
<Alsen> 아이는 계속 Why? 만 연발하는 영상;
<yemharc_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc_> 아이가 왜? 라고 하기 시작하면
<yemharc_> 대략 이런 현상으로 치닫기 쉽죠 http://goo.gl/aGah1
<Alsen> 아놔 괜히 좌표 따라갓네
<Alsen> 게토에 빠짐
<yemharc_> 으잌ㅋ
<Alsen> http://www.mgoon.com/view.htm?id=4269518
<Alsen> 추가로 IT Crowd 라는 영쿡 드라마 추천해요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 재미짐 ㅋ
<Alsen> 현재 시즌 4까지 나온것으로 앎
<yemharc_> 흠
<Seony> 24라는 미드는 모르시나요?
<Seony> 인생 망친다는 그 드라마...
<yemharc_> 24면 그 24시?
<Seony> 네. 근데 원래 제목에는 "시"가 안들어가있어요.
<Seony> 그러니까 제목이 24이지, 24 Hours가 아니거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 24 봤음 시즌 몇까지인지는 모르지만 제법 봤죠 ㅋ
<Seony> 잭 바우어... ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 로스트도 보고, 히어로도 보고 미드는 제법 봤다지요~ ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 잭바우어 아저씨 대단함 ㅋ
<Seony> 학기 중에 24 손댔다가 진짜 생활이 안되더라구요.
<Alsen> 메인 인트로가 인상적이고, 현재에도 방송사에서 사용할 정도
<Alsen> 띠띠~띠띠띠띠띠~~~~
<yemharc_> 미드는 그렇게 많이는 안봤어요
<yemharc_> 대충 본게.....로스트 시즌1, 히어로즈는 2까지
<yemharc_> 그리고 그 뭐냐 E.I.였나 E.L.이었나 옛날에 메디컬 드라마
<yemharc_> 닥터 하우스 시즌3까지
<yemharc_> .....이정도?
<Alsen> 닥터하우스가 지팡이 할배 나오는 그거?
<Alsen> 메디슨 카운티?
<yemharc_> 네
<bundo> 쩝 발표 자료를 MS 오피스 2007로 만들어 오라네 나참
<yemharc_> bundo, 안녕하세요
<yemharc_> ODF로 집어던져 버리세요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아님 pdf로
<bundo> 에휴 ~~
<bundo> 아크로벳 안깔려 있음 어쩌주 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 요즘 아크로뱃 안깔린 컴퓨터도 있을까요?
<Seony> 음... 한국은 잘 모르겠는데, 미국에서 pdf 안열린다면 거진 바보로 취급하거든요.
<Alsen> 학교는 바보임
<Alsen> 뱀웨어 위에 맥 설치하려면 아이붓 있어야 해요? 꼭?
<Alsen> 그냥 iso만 있으면 되는거 아님?
<bundo> 아흐 ~~
<Alsen> 어제 배드민턴 30분 휴식 1시간 30분 게임 하고 나니,
<Alsen> 궁딩이가 아파요
<jasonjang> bundo; 귿 엪터누운?
<bundo> ^^;
<jasonjang> bundo; 어쩜 저 낼 못 갈수도... 통촉해주시..ㅎ
<yemharc_> hioss, 어서오세요 :)
<hioss> yemharc, 안녕하세요~^^
<hioss> Seony, 선배님 안녕하십니까
<Seony> hioss, Hi
<Alsen> 저 잠시 종료 하고 이따 올게요
<Alsen> 뿅!
<hioss> Seony, 선배님 한국 오실때 공항에서 서울 시내까지 카 퍼레이드라도ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> jasonjang, 아니 출석부는 누가 챙기고~~
<hioss> HiOSS 용산에 사무실 얻었습니다^^ 놀러오세요~ㅎ
<hioss> bundo, 분도님도 놀러 오셔야죠ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 다음주 화요일 부터 다시 한가함 (백수로 컴백 ) ㅎㅎ
<hioss> bundo, ㅋㅋ맥주 한캔 남았슴돠
<hioss> 이거 떨어지기 전에 오셔야ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 헉 ~
<bundo> 제가 사가죠 ~~ ㅎㅎ
<hioss> ㅋㅋ너무 많이 사오시면 곤란한데ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 피처로 ? 각 1병씩?
<hioss> ㅋㅋ그정도는 괜찮습니다ㅋㅋ
<hioss> 1인당 한짝씩만 아니면ㅎㅎ
<bundo> hioss,  hioss 사무실에서 한강 가깝죠 ?
<hioss> 네ㅋㅋ 750m 떨어져있어요ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 난 강가에서 강보며 술마시는거 좋아합니다.
<bundo> 아 요즘 날씨 좋은데,,,
<hioss> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 다시 왔어요
<Alsen> 맥설치 하고 왔어요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 잘 되네요 ㅎ
<laggard> 한강에서 술을 오오오오 낭만적이에요
<Alsen> 한강에서 자전거 타고 가서 늘 2500 짜리 생맥 한잔 하고 오는데염;;
<Alsen> 3천인가;;
<Alsen> Seony, 맥에서 따로 설치해야 할 추천프로그램 있을까요?
<bundo> laggard, 나 2007년 부터 한강서 고민 하며 술마셨습니다.
<bundo> " 아 우분투 유저를 어찌 늘릴것인가!" 한강서 소주에 떡뽁기 크크
<Alsen> bundo, 대장님 내일 세미나에서 다과준비되나요?
<spring_bear25> 안녕하세요~
<bundo> 그거 기념으로 2008년 4월 말 8.04 lTS 출시 파티를 한강서 떨면서 한거 잖아요
<Alsen> 안녕하세요
<hioss> ㅎㅎ
<bundo>  Alsen 사서 드세요
<bundo> 다음도 돈 벌어야죠
<Alsen> bundo, 그럼 점심해결하고 가야되겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 2층 식당 맛었다고 하는군요 다음 직원 왈 !
<Alsen> 사내식당 이용가능한가요?
<Alsen> 외부인인데;;
<bundo> 사내 식당은 네이버가 짱입니다.
<bundo> 죄다 1200~1800원
<Alsen> 이용가능여부 알방법 없을까나요?
<bundo> 다음에 문의 해보세요 ㅎ
<Alsen> 다음 홈페이지에 나온 전화번호로요???
<bundo> 아뇨 고객센타에 질문 게시판으로
<bundo> 거기 전화 잘안됨
<Alsen> 아.. 당장 내일인데 답변이 오려나;;
<Alsen> 참, 출입도 원활하지 않을텐데;;
<bundo> 말머리에 [긴급] 이라고 하세요
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 그냥 밖에서 빵, 우유 마시고 들어가야 겠어요. 식당 이용이 외부인도 가능하다면 그때 따로 식사를 하죠 뭐;;
<bundo> 음료수 준비 안하는 이유는요
<Alsen> ?
<bundo> 녹북에 쏟드라고요
<Alsen> 아.. ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 근데 이번 장소는 우리 바운더리 아닌지라
<Alsen> 그쵸
<bundo> 상황 보고 준비할 생각입니다.
<bundo> 내일 명환씨와 명휘씨가 결정할꺼임
<Alsen> 음...
<bundo> 돗산동은 음료수나 커피 먹는데가 따로 있거든요
<bundo> 상암은 먹든 말든 넓어서 쏱는일 없고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 전 지난주에 한번 둘러보고 왔어요
<Alsen> 경로확인차;;
<bundo> 다음 ?
<Alsen> 네
<Alsen> 한남동까지 라이딩해서 다녀왔지요. 시간도 재고, 주변에 뭐 있나 볼겸;;
<bundo> Alsen, 혹시 우리 모임 자전거로 잘오시는  분?
<Alsen> 이번이 처음 세미나 참여하는거랍니다. ㅎ
<bundo> 아 다른이 군요
<Alsen> ㅎ1ㅎ1
<bundo> 2010년 초부터 오프모임 잘오는 분있음 자전거로 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 겨울에도 자전거로 옴 대단
<Alsen> 헐;;
<Alsen> 생활자전거라서 자랑은 못되요;;
<Alsen> 중고XX에서 8만에 구매;;
<bundo> 집 어디에요 ?
<Alsen> 강남이요
<bundo> 강남 이 다 본인 집인가요 ?
<Alsen> 군대도 아닌데.. 괜히 그러시네요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<spring_bear25> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 일원동에 살아효
<Alsen> 예전엔 개포동에 살았구
<bundo> 우리 오프 모임은 HID 나 해병대 스타일입니다. 유념하고 오세요 Alsen
<bundo> 이번엔 가스통 가져오는 유저 없어야 할텐데 ....음
<Alsen> 전 개의치 않아요 ㅋㅋ 다르다고 생각할 뿐이겠죠
<laggard> 분도님 머리가 짤아야 되는 건가요?
<Alsen> 전 이미 군바리 헤어인데;; 이번에 원장님이 '고따구'로 깍아주셔서;;
<bundo> 머리 짤라? 헉 한남동이 먼 참수형 하는 데인가요?
<laggard> 가스통도 일광욕을 즐기나봅니다.
<bundo> laggard, 한번 오지 그래요
<bundo> 이번에 부산에서도 오는 열성 유저도 있삼
<laggard> 대단한데요
<bundo> 우리 모임요 제일 먼데서 온 친구가
<bundo> 캘리포니아에서 온 블루제이입니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<laggard> 어제 우분투 홈피 보니 열성적인 분이 여러가지 의견 내놨던데요.
<bundo> 7월 모임에 기록 을 아마 MK 가 깰듯
<laggard> 블루제이님은 날아온거에요?
<bundo> 건의사항 ?
<bundo> 네 전 블루제이 2번보았어요
<bundo> 2008년 2010년
<Alsen> 한남동 밥집 찾았음 ' 향기고을'
<Alsen> 5천원
<Seony> Alsen: 맥에서 설치해야할 프로그램요?
<Alsen> 네
<Seony> 맥 구입하셨나봐요? ㅎㅎ
<hioss> 하악~ 저도 맥 갖고싶다는;;
<Alsen> 아뇨, 뱀웨어에 올렸어요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 설범
<Seony> 아... 뱀웨어에서 돌아가는가보네요
<Alsen> 네 저번에 낑낑댔는데
<Alsen> 알고 보니 무슨 배치파일을 실행안해서 생긴 결과였음
<Alsen> 그거 실행하고 설치했던 vdmk불러주니 잘 돌아가요 ㅎ
<Seony> 음... 맥에서 써야할 추천 프로그램이 너무 많아서 뭐부터 얘기해야할지 모르겠네요
<Alsen> 기본으로 프로그램이 없는걸까요;;
<Alsen> 우분투는 기본만 써도 훌륭한데;;
<Seony> 아직 안써보셨죠?
<Alsen> 네
<Alsen> 설치만 확인하고 황급히 넘어왔어요 ㅎ
<Seony> 기본 프로그램 많이 들어있어요. 그런 건 걱정 안해도 되요
<Alsen> 두근두근;;
<han9k> 안녕하세요?
<Ponics> 초천재 밀옹 / 내일이 기대 되옵니다.. 초천재 밀옹을 직접 만날수 있는 절호의 찬스
<Alsen> bundo, 하루엄마님의 생각
<Alsen> 2009/10/15 12:46  e/d  re:
<Alsen> 궁금한게 있어요. 식당이 생겼다고 들었는데 다음 사내식당은 외부인이 이용할 수 있나요? 그리고 일신빌딩 지하에 식당가 들어왔나요?
<Alsen> 전 한남동근무하는 회사원~~~^^
<Alsen> channy님의 생각
<Alsen> 2009/10/15 14:17  e/d  re:
<Alsen> 제가 알기로 구내 식당이지 사내식당이 아닙니다. 다른 입주사들도 있으므로 직접 가셔서 문의하셔도 될 듯 하네요. 그런데 식당이 크지 않은 걸로 압니다. (지하에는 식당가가 없습
<Alsen> 다른데는 모르겠고 다음 한남동 식당은 좌절 스럽습니다. 친구회사여서 몇번 놀러가봤는데..다들 근처 다른 밥집 가시더군요.
<Alsen> 오나무 2011-04-04 22:54
<Seony> 몬헌이나 해야겠다...
<bundo> 다음 루나틴옹이 같이할꺼에요
<bundo> 근처 식당 맛나고 싼데 안다고 하는데... 믿어 봐야죠
<Alsen> 거기가 왠지 향기고을이 아닐런지요
<Alsen> 5천원;;
<bundo> 제가 먼저 가서먹고 있을꺼에요
<Alsen> 안되요
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 거기도 이미 찾아봤는데 줄서서 먹는데요
<Alsen> 일찍가서 자리잡고 느긋하게 밥먹고 갈래요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 점심시간에 가면 이미 똥망;
<bundo> 토요일인데 ?
<Alsen> 그쪽 주변에 회사들이 제법 있으니
<Alsen> 대사관도 있고, 부지런해야 겠죠;;
<bundo> Alsen, 행사 담당 부리더 하실라유 ?
<Alsen> 부리더가 뭐예요?
<bundo> 리더 부하
<Alsen> 프리더 사촌인가?
<Alsen> 아.. 부 리더
<Alsen> 아이유 만나게 해주신다면야 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 행사 담당 리더는 유명환이고요
<bundo> 어 그거 추진 위원장도 명환씨죠
<bundo> 내일 잘 아부 해봐요
<Alsen> 그래야 겠어요.
<Alsen> 공약에 대한 세부 계획말씀을 들어봐야 겠네요 ㅎ
<bundo> 부 리더 임몀권은 리더에게 줘야지
<yemharc> 부왘
<bundo> 그런가 까지 간섭하면 독재자 소리 또 들음 (강틀러)
<yemharc> F-shot 너무 강력해서 문제닷 으잌ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> (스맛폰 물렸더니 시스템 이미지까지 긁어와요 ㅋㅋ)
<bundo> F-Spot 제가 부족 부분 번역 끝냈더니
<bundo> 흑흑
<Alsen> 한남동 근처 '향기고을'에서 식사하실분들은 보셔요 http://blog.daum.net/moonstarpro/2
<bundo> 샷월로 대체 되었다능
<bundo> 청국장 싸네요 !!!
<Alsen> 5천원이라고 했자나유 ㅋ
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 저긴 술 담배 안될듯
<bundo> 전 담배 못피우는 곳은 절대 안갑니더 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 한식이 아닌 다른 것 드실분을 위한 메뉴 http://kiraboshi.egloos.com/1490684
<bundo> 점심 ?
<Alsen> 네 점심해결하고 들어가야죠 다과가 있을지 없을지도 모르고 종료시간이 저녁타임쯤인데;;
<bundo> 청국장 맛날듯 하긴한데 흠
<Ponics_com_Begin> 결국 다시 재접 하고 왔습니다..
<Ponics_com_Begin> 분도님 / 넙죽..
<Alsen> 헐.. 이름 너무 길어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc_> 정말 언제나 느끼는 거지만
<yemharc_> 이런 터무니없이 좋은 프로그램들이 다 공짜 (......공짜를 강조하면 안되지만......안되지만 어흑 ㅠㅠ)
<Alsen> 공짜 노노 -> 무료
<yemharc_> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 고졸 출신분은 보십니다. http://www.saramin.co.kr/zf_user/special-recruit/list/bcode/39/code/C9/date/1305126000/page/1/pageCount/80/recIdx/9020679
<bundo> 무료 노노 --> 자유
<bundo> 그래서 전 코분투 CD 팔려고 합니다.
<bundo> 550원 어떨까요 ?
<han9k> 얼마에요?
<bundo> 단가가 610원 인데.. 쩝
<han9k> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 코분투 판매하시면 전 안되는데;;
<Alsen> 차라리 국가적으로 기부문화를 활성화 되도록 노력해보시는게 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 기생 문화 활성화는 노력 해보죠 ..ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 빈대 문화..;
<han9k> 배고파서 빈대떡에 막걸리 생각나네요
<bundo> 작년에 꽁짜로 너무 CD 주었더니
<bundo> 받은이들이 가치를 안알아 주는거 같음
<bundo> 꽁짜가 와  ~~ 역시 꽁짜는 후져 ~등
<bundo> 그래서 550원 받아야징
<Alsen> 빈대떡은 DDM으로 가세요
<Alsen> 거기 시장이 빈대떡 거리더군요
<Alsen> 맛 갠춘했음
<Alsen> 550원 거슬러주고 어쩌고 귀찮으실테니 그냥 단가 1천원으로 하시죠
<Alsen> 그리고 판매수익의 50%를 새로운 환경개발에 쓰겠다라고 하시는게 이미지적으로 좋을듯 하네요
<Alsen> 어떤단체가 수익의 50%나 재투자를 할까요 ㅎ
<Alsen> 보기엔 좋은듯;
<Alsen> 나도 배고프네;;
<bundo> Alsen, 그래볼까요 천원 한장으로 모십니다 (코분투) ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 코분투, 천원의 행복
<Alsen> 슬로건은 준비되었네요
<DY> 흐헝 안녕하세여 ㅠ
<DY> 혹시 usb로 리눅스 설치할때 usb장치가 뭔지 아시는분 계신가요??
<hioss_> usb인데요;;
<hioss_> 외장 하드로 인식하는거 아닌가요??ㅋ
<han9k> usb장치는 usb 메모리 스틱이죠
<bundo> http://www.funfunstudy.co.kr/notice/view.php?idx=3 명환 6월8일 오픈이군요
<han9k> bios에서 부팅할때 usb-hard drive로 선택하시면됩니다.
<hioss_> 분도님 화요일에 일 다 마무리 하시고
<hioss_> 은행이나 털까요?ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 울동네 근처에 한국은행 인천지점 있어유
<hioss_> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 거기는 은행이 예금을 하죠 ㅋㅋ
<hioss_> 좋군요ㅎ
<bundo> 좌회전 기다리는  봉고차는 은행에서 예금 하러가는 차인데...
<laggard> 은행에가 아니라 은행이 직접 예금을 해요?
<hioss_> 네ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 만원짜리로 보통 40억 입니다.
<hioss_> 한국은행은 은행의 은행이죠
<bundo> 제가 그거 다녀 봐서 조금 아는데요
<hioss_> 일반은행이 한국은행에 예금을 넣었다가 필요할 때 찾아쓰는ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 암튼 명환씨 오픈 전에 일마칩시다
<hioss_> 오호~
<hioss_> 넵ㅋㅋ
<DY> 설치진행중인데여..
<bundo> 준비물 = 검정 스타킹 + 대포차 또는 탱크 + 몸뚱아리 + 야구 방망이 입니다.
<DY> CDROM을 못찾는다고 나오는거에요..ㅜㅜ
<hioss_> 오늘부터 분도님 댁 주차장에서 한국은행까지 땅굴 파야겠네요ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 보통 청경 하나 은행원 둘인데
<DY> 경로를 수동으로 지정해주라는데... 도통 모르겠네여 -_-
<bundo> 청경 총은 가스총이라 머 야구방망이로 제압 가능
<laggard> 가스총을 발사하는게 가스총을 던지면 어찌되는거에요? 홈런인가요?
<bundo> 땅꿀 작전이면 내친구네 집이 딱임
<han9k> DY > 설치 중인데 CD 드라이버가 안잡히나요?
<hioss_> bundo, 한국은행에서 일하는 사람 말로는 거기 청경들 중 실탄 들어있는 총을 쓰는 사람이 있다하더라구요
<bundo> 아마 100미터 안됨
<hioss_> 오호~
<bundo> 우리집은 한 5키로라 흑흑
<bundo> 은행 터는건 어렵삼
<hioss_> 그럼 제가 삽이랑 곡괭이랑 챙겨 갈게요ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 은행에 예금하러 가는 차를 털어야죠
<bundo> 대충 40억 기본 입니다.
<hioss_> 요새는 현금 수송 가방도 전기충격 장치가 달려있는게 있다던데;;
<hioss_> 고무장갑 끼고 가야겠군요ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 인천 국민은행 본점이면 금액 더 클듯
<hioss_> 오호~
<bundo> 아뇨 가방 아니고요
<laggard> csi 출동하면 다 나와요 . 무서운 csi
<bundo> 청바지 기지로 만든
<bundo> 큰 뻭입니다
<hioss_> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 하나에 20억 들어 갑니다
<bundo> 둘이 들면 좀 무겁죠
<DY> han9k > 일단 설치는 10.04 서버 버전이구요.. 설치 중인데 키보드 까지 지정하고 넘어가야되는데 CDROM이 없다고 나오는거에여
<hioss_> 그럼 별 어려움은 없겠군요ㅋ
<hioss_> 아 이런 이야기 하면 이미지 안좋아지는데ㅋㅋ
<han9k> 서버 버전은 제가 도와드릴 수 없을 것 같습니다..
<DY> han9k > 설치를 USB로 하니깐 당연한거라 생각하는데.. 경로만 찾아주면 될꺼같은데...
<DY> 단순히 경로문제에용..
<laggard> 아공간을 열어서 다 넣으세요. 아공간을 연다. 넣는다. 닫는다. 참 쉬을듯 합니다
<laggard> 제 말에 다 얼어버린듯 죄송합니다.
<DY> 설치할때 usb장치가 어딜까요.....
<DY> 마운트되는게 아닌거 같고 장치로드 인거 같은데.... 도통.....
<HiOSS__> ㅎㅎ아이패드에서 접속했습니다ㅋ
<DY> 어서오세여~
<han9k> DY > sudo fdisk -l 해보세요.
<han9k> 안되면 df -Th로 해보세요
<laggard> DY, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1550317 혹시 이거와 관련 있나요?
<DY> 오오오
<DY> 오오오..
<DY> 이거랑 관련있습니다
<DY> 잠시 읽어보고 올께요!
<han9k> 저는 퇴근합니다.
<han9k> 즐거운 주말되네요~
<han9k> 되세요~
<bundo> 아 금요일 이구나 ㅎ
<yemharc_> 데탑은 잠시 아웃이요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 오늘은 칼퇴근 가능할거같아요!
<DY> 흠 읽어보니
<DY> iso 파일이 있을경우네요. ㅜㅜ
<laggard> 허걱,  다른 내용인가봐요
<HiOSS__> ㅎㅎ퇴근을 기다리고 계셨군요
<bundo> yemharc, 오 ~
<bundo> 아 이방 사람 들 참 다시 금 줄었네요
<bundo> 언냐들을 좀 잡아 와야겠심
<bundo> Ponics_com_Begin, 동감하죠 ?
<Alsen> AVR 아트메가 128
<Alsen> 익숙한 내용
<yemharc> bundo, 좀 늘어나는거 같았는데 다시 줄었어요
<yemharc> 대충 4월 말 즈음 해서 줄어들기 시작했죠
<bundo> 제가 작년 겨울 이후 대화를 많이 못했거든유
<bundo> 그리고 렉스러브님도 안오시네 쩝
<bundo> 유일한 여성분이셨는데 ~~
<bundo> yemharc,  제가 IRC 만 5년동안 여성유저 4명 알게 되었다는거 에유
<bundo> 흐흐
<Alsen> 뻔뻔님의 강의플랜 잘 봤네요 ㅎ
<yemharc> 4명........
<Alsen> 저녁메뉴 추천해주세요~> ㅁ<
<bundo> Alsen, 남자는 250명 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DY> usb 장치 확인하려면 무슨 명령어를 이용해야할까요..?
<bundo> 아 닉 실수
<Alsen> ㅎㅎ
<bundo>  yemharc , 남자는 250명 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 저녁드세요~ 여러분!!!
<yemharc> .........결국 야근......... 밥먹으러 갑니다 ㅠㅠ
<Ponics_com_Begin> 분도님 / 네 ? 어떤걸효 ?
<Ponics_com_Begin> 헛..
<bundo> DY, sudo -i
<bundo> fdisk -l
<Ponics_com_Begin> 초천재 초고수 밀옹 / 내일이 엄청 기다려 집니다.. 밀옹과의 대화 할수 있는 기회 이므로... 음하냐냐..
<bundo> 아마도 /dev/sda1 일꺼에요
<bundo> 부팅을 한 매체니까
<bundo> fdisk -l 해보세요
<DY> 앗
<DY> 이제야 봤네염
<DY> 지금 시도중이에요..ㅎㅎ
<DY> usb 마운트는
<DY> sdb1 이네여..ㅎㅎ
<DY> 일단 larggard 님이 올려주신 글 참고하면서
<DY> 시도해보고있어요 ..ㅎㅎ
<DY> fdisk 랑 sudo 명령어 자체가 없네여..ㅋㅋ;;
<laggard> sda1이면 저는  부트 파티션이네요
<HiOSS__> 저도 잠깐 바람쐬러 나가야겠네요
<HiOSS__> 다들 즐거운 저녁시간 되시길ㅎㅎ
<DY> 아..
<DY> 다시 재붓했습니다 ;;
<DY> 메모리스틱 하나만 더있었으면 .ㅠㅠ
<laggard> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/4696/install-ubuntu-10-10-server-from-usb-with-grub4dos
<laggard> 이것도 관련내용 같아요 DY님
<yemharc> 후으
<yemharc> 밥먹고 왔.........습니다아
<yemharc> Ponics 안녕하세요
<Ponics_com_Begin> 초천재 밀옹 / 내일 어떠한 주제로 강연을 해주실런지요.. ?
<yemharc> 아니 전 그냥 청중이니까요 ㅠㅠ
<Ponics_com_Begin> 밀옹 / 지나친 겸손은 주먹을 부릅니다~!
<yemharc> 아뇨 그러니까......저 정말 아무 발표도 안한다니까요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 실력있는 강사라면 우리 펀펀강사 유명환님이 계십니다
<yemharc> (대체 포닉스님 안의 제 이미지는 정말 뭘까요......)
<komallm> 안녕하세요 ^^
<yemharc_> 안녕하세요
<komallm> 앗
<komallm> 반갑습니다 ^^ ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> :)
<komallm> 결국 못참고 11.04 설치하고 셋팅하던 와중에 들어와 봤어요;;
<yemharc_> ㅎㅎ
<komallm> 그런데 여전히 gedit 사용하면 gtk 오류를 뿜는데 이걸 어떻게 해야 할지 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 무슨 오류요?
<komallm> gedit:7050): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to store changes into `/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed: 파일 '/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel.UE0SVV' 만들기 실패: 그런 파일이나 디렉터리가 없습니다
<komallm> 이런 오류가 뜨는데 이건 왜 이런걸까요?;;
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 왜 루트 계정으로 되어 있지;;
<yemharc> sudo gedit 해보세요
<komallm> 네
<komallm> 만들고 저장하려니까 똑같이 뜨네요
<komallm> (gedit:7065): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to store changes into `/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed: 파일 '/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel.32HZVV' 만들기 실패: 그런 파일이나 디렉터리가 없습니다  (gedit:7065): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to set the permissions of `/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed: 그런 파일이나 디렉터리가 없습니다
<komallm> 10.10이나 10.04에서는 이런 메세지를 본적이 없는데 왜 이러는지 혹시 아시나요? ㅠ_ㅠ 웬지 모르게 찝찝해요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 우히 김기창 교수님이 좋아요 눌러 주었심 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> komallm, w 눌러 보세요
<bundo> 누구인가 ?
<komallm> 넵
<komallm> 19:46:17 up 18 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.23, 0.35, 0.44 USER     TTY      FROM              LOGIN@   IDLE   JCPU   PCPU WHAT lapin418 tty7     :0               19:28   17:51   1:24   0.35s gnome-session - lapin418 pts/0    :0               19:29    1.00s  1.01s  0.01s w
<yemharc> 흠... 저거 gksudo 퍼미션이 이상한듯한 느낌인데
<komallm> 이렇게 뜨는데요
<yemharc> komallm, ls -al /usr/bin |grep gksu
<komallm> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root      22584 2011-02-24 00:22 gksu
<komallm> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root       9688 2010-12-17 01:53 gksu-properties
<komallm> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root   root          4 2011-05-28 03:28 gksudo -> gksu
<yemharc> 그 두개 뿐이에요?
<komallm> 이렇게 나와요
<yemharc> 음. 있네.....
<komallm> 3가지
<yemharc> 자
<yemharc> 우리 일단 간단하게 갑시다
<yemharc> sudo apt-get --reinstall install gedit
<komallm> 감사합니다 ^^
<komallm> 매번 도움 받네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 해결됐나요?
<yemharc> 안됐을거같은데;;
<komallm> 아직 -_-;
<yemharc> 설치중? 아니면 실패?
<komallm> 앞에서 하던거 때문에 의존성 문제 해결중;; 이거 해결하고 ^^ 해볼께요
<komallm> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 네
<komallm> 역시 같은 메세지가 나오네요 ^^;
<Ponics_com_Begin> 밀옹 / 밀옹에 대한 이미지는 손발이 가늘고 길고.. 피부는 하얗고... 안경을 쓰고 배가 나온... ET 의 초천재 초고수 이미지 옵니다..
<yemharc> ......배는 안나왔어요 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 내일 노트북을 가져갈까 말까나
<bundo> 흠
<bundo> Ponics_com_Begin, 일빠로 발표하고 술이나 하러 가자고요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_com_Begin> 분도님 / 분도님의 놋뿍이 필요합니다.. 스트리밍 시연을 위해서는 필요 합니다..
<bundo> 우분투인데 ? 온리 우분투
<bundo> 갠 찮삼 ?
<komallm> 다시 설치 되고나서 sudo gedit 하고 저장하니까 같은 메세지가 나오는데요 ^^;
<Ponics_com_Begin> 분도님 / vlc 만 설치 하여 주시면 됩니다..
<Ponics_com_Begin> 분도님 / vlc 가 필요 합니다..
<yemharc> komallm, 일단 몇가지 시험좀 해볼게요
<komallm> 네 ^^
<bundo> Ponics_com_Begin, 그럼 미리 설치 해 놓을께요
<yemharc> komallm, sudo gedit test / sudo gedit test &
<yemharc> 요 두 명령어부터
<Ponics_com_Begin> 분도님 / 캄삼다.. 그리고 혹시 오픈 오피스에서 ppt 잘 읽어 오죠 ? 애니는 하나도 없습니다..
<yemharc> 그 다음은 su - 명령어로 완전히 루트가 된 다음에 gedit를 실행해보세요
<yemharc> Ponics_com_Begin, 잘 읽습니다.
<bundo> Ponics_com_Begin, 근데 pdf 로 발표 하는게 좋아요
<bundo> 발표하다 뻑남 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> (잠시 5분정도 자리좀 비울게요)
<komallm> 네 다녀오세요~ ^^;
<komallm> 저도 잠시 다녀올께요 5분정도만;;
<bundo> yemharc, 예밀 담배 밖에서 피우는 구나 ㅎ
<Ponics_com_Begin> 네네... 5000분정도 다녀 오셔도 됩니다..
<kbundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1306494331.png
<kbundo> 오랜만에 보는 vlc 플레이어 ^^;
<komallm> 잠시 리부팅 하고 올께요 ^^
<yemharc> 이긍 왔습니다아
<Ponics_com_Begin> 와~! 초천재 밀옹님 콤백~!
<komallm> 네 ^6
<yemharc> komallm, 반응이 어떤가요
<yemharc> 여전히?
<yemharc> Ponics_com_Begin, 환영 감사합니다 으헝 ㅠㅠ
<komallm> root 으로 해도 마찬가지구요 다 같은 반응이네요 ^^;
<yemharc> 흠..
<yemharc> vi /etc/sudoers
<Ponics_com_Begin> cubric 님과 러브 러브 라인을 형성 하신 초천재 밀옹!
<yemharc> komallm, 파일 안에 요 문구들 있는지 확인하세요
<yemharc> root    ALL=(ALL:ALL)  ALL
<yemharc> %admin    ALL=(ALL:ALL)   ALL
<yemharc> %sudo   ALL=(ALL:ALL)   ALL
<komallm> 네 다 있어요
<komallm> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<komallm> 이것만 다르네요
<DY> 흐미......
<DY> 우분투 아카이브 미러사이트가 ftp.daum.net/ubuntu 아닌가영?
<yemharc> 아, admin은 그게 맞습니다
<DY> 흐미 설치하기 힘드네 ㅜㅜ
<Ponics_com_Begin> 밀옹 / 너무 너무 피곤하고 졸립습니다...
<Ponics_com_Begin> 밀옹 / 이를 어찌 하오리까 ?
<yemharc> Ponics_com_Begin, 주무시면 됩니다 :)
<yemharc> komallm, 으......이거 버그 리포팅은 무지 많은데;;
<komallm> 네 ^^;
<Ponics_com_Begin> 밀옹 / 지금 자면 내일 초천재 밀옹의 명강의 시간 맞출수 있을런지 걱정이옵니다.
<yemharc> komallm, 같은 에러인데 터지는 문제는 제각각이네요
<bundo> Ponics_com_Begin, 메일 받아 보았죠 메일리스트 있는 거 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> Ponics_com_Begin,  ppt 파일 나한테 보내 줘 봐요
<yemharc> komallm, 에러 메세지에 뜨는 폴더와 파일을 임시로 만들고 퍼미션을 755로 줘 보세요
<bundo> 해보고 잘 돌아가지 않으면 PDF 로 내보내게요
<komallm> 아 네 한번 해볼께요 ^^
<bundo> 으하하 페북에 여성친구 41 임 히히
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ 별거 다 하는 강분도
<komallm> 아 이제 그런 메세지 안뜨네요 ^^;
<yemharc> 안뜨나요?
<komallm> 네
<yemharc> 제대로 돌아가구요?
<komallm> 네 저장이나 여는거나 문제 없는듯 한데요 ^^
<yemharc> 히으
<yemharc> 그 파일이 뭐냐면 [최근 문서목록]이에요
<yemharc> 예전에 제가 겪었을 때엔 최근 문서목록 기능을 아예 꺼버려서 해결했는데 버그 올라간지 거진 2달이 다 되가서 해결됐나 싶었드만
<yemharc> 여전히 뜨네요
<Ponics_com_Begin> bundo: / 방금 보냈쑴다... 확인 하여 보세요..
<yemharc> 그래도 파일 생성해서 해결되는건 다행이군요
<bundo> Ponics_com_Begin, 넵
<yemharc> (전엔 그것도 안먹혔어요 ㅠㅠ)
<DY> 어서오세여~
<bundo> Ponics_com_Begin, 그냥 잘됨 굿
<bundo> PDF로 만들 필요 없심 ㅎ
<Ponics_com_Begin> bundo: / 시간도 짧고 해서.. 몇장 안만들었습니다.. 데모도 해야 하고.. 그리고 머 대부분 말로 때울려고 합니다.. 아.. 그리고 중요한 부분은 우ㅂㅌ 응가맨 밀님께서 보충 설명을 해줄꺼라는.. ㅋ
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 으잌!!!!!
<yemharc> bundo, 무립니다! 제가 무슨 재주로 보충설명을 하나요!
<bundo> yemharc, 6월 발표 하세요 !
<yemharc> 앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<yemharc> bundo, 진짜 하는겁니까!!!!!!!??????
<Ponics_com_Begin> 초천재 밀님 / 제가 새벽까지 밀님에게 답변 해드린 목적이 다 있습니다.. ㅋ
<bundo> 네 6월
<yemharc> 주제는 자기가 정하는거죠?
<bundo> 6월은 25일이 되겠군요
<bundo> 네 주제는 자신이 정하는거임
<yemharc> 음......... 그럼 하고싶은 주제는 있습니다
<Ponics_com_Begin> 밀님 / 하지만 밀님에겐 이미 주제가 정해져 있다는...
<yemharc> Ponics_com_Begin, 읭?!
<Ponics_com_Begin> 밀님 / OFDM 에 대해서 강의 하시면 됩니다..
<Ponics_com_Begin> 밀님 / 참~! 쉽죠잉~!
<yemharc> 그 말부터 처음 들어요 #$%$^
<yemharc> 주파수 분할 다중연결.......?
<yemharc> 음....... 직렬교류 주파수 분할 다중 접속.......이 정확한거같네요
<yemharc> ......CDMA친척인가
<Ponics_com_Begin> 밀옹 / OFDM 안에 CDMA 가 있는 것이겠지요..
<yemharc> 으음;;
<yemharc> 이건 정말 모르는겁니다
<Ponics_com_Begin> 초천재 밀옹 / 너무 겸손해 하시면 주먹을 부르게 됩니다.
<yemharc> 아뇨 저 정말 네트워크 전문이 아니라니깐요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 정말 그냥 귀동냥이에요오 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 난 네트워크 전문가임
<bundo> 사람 근데 그 피라미드 아니고
<bundo> 사람모아 네트웍 하는거 전문가임 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 모임 만들기 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> yemharc, 6월 시간 많으니깐
<bundo> 잘 준비해요
<bundo> 6월 부터는 발표자 경선을 할까 해요
<yemharc> bundo, 음 여튼 OFDM은 지금 제 수준에서는 무리고요, 제가 하고 싶은게 분도님이 재미없다고 할만한 겁니다
<bundo> 1등 발표비 2배
<bundo> 꼴등 무료 발표 그리고 다구리
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 심사 는 역시 참가자들이 잘한이 2명 선정
<bundo> 요즘 이게 유행이잖아유 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 리눅스 기본 폴더 구조들이 의미하는 것과 쉘 명령어가 작동하는 원리.........정도인데요
<bundo> 그거 꼴지 하기 딱임
<yemharc> 어려운 말 안 들어가게 꾸며보고 싶어요
<bundo> 그거 말구 음 ~~ IRC에서 강분도 다구리 놓기
<yemharc> 그야 딱딱한 내용이니까요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 이게 좀 1등 함
<Ponics_com_Begin> 밀옹 / 초천재 밀옹의 수준으로 볼때 OFDM 은 정말이지 어린아이 초보자 수준의 강의 주제 일듯 합니다.
<yemharc> Ponics_com_Begin, ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> bundo, 포닉스님좀 말려주세요 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> OFDM 이면 오 퍽킹 도규멘트 메뉴얼 ?
<yemharc> 아니 정말 대체 어쩌다가 제가 OFDM이란걸 아는걸로 여겨지게 된걸까요 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 페북 여친 42명인데
<Ponics_com_Begin> bundo: / 헛.. 역시 분도님은 초울뚜라 싸이언 천재 이시옵니다~!
<bundo> 리스트로 만들어 놓으니깐 볼만하다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DY> 흠..
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋ
<DY> 삼바서버랑
<bundo> 아 웃겨서 ㅋㅋ
<DY> 톰캣서버랑
<DY> 어떤걸 설치하는게 좋을까여?
<bundo> 용도가 다르죠
<bundo> 톰켓은 쥐잡는 거고
<bundo> 삼바는 카니발용입니다.
<bundo> 각 용도에 따라 설치해야죠
<DY> 흠...
<DY> 쥐집는용은.....
<DY> 무슨용도에여...?
<Ponics_com_Begin> bundo: / 헉... 천재시옵니다~! 넙죽..
<bundo> Ponics_com_Begin, 흐흐
<bundo> 톰겟은 쥐 자바 주고요
<DY> 아..ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 삼바는 이놈 저놈 다 와서 놀죠
<DY> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DY> 이제 이해되네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> ^^;
<DY> 그럼 한가지만 더 여쭤봐두 될까영?
<bundo> 넵
<bundo> 저 그런데 답변 껀당 100원 입니다.
<DY> OpenSSH 는 무슨용도에영?
<DY> 으잉
<DY> ㅜㅜ
<bundo> 달아 두어도 되죠 ?
<Ponics_com_Begin> bundo: / 아무튼 6월에는 초천재 밀옹의 " 도대체 OFDM 이란 무엇인가 ? " 에 대해서 강의 스케쥴이 잡힌듯 합니다..
<DY> 넵.ㅠ.ㅠ 제 닉으로 달아주세여 ㅠㅠ
<DY> 나중에 정산해드릴께여.. 흐흐
<bundo> openSSH 는 원격 위한 터니널이에요
<DY> 아하...
<DY> 그래서
<bundo> telnet 이 취약해서
<DY> 아이팟에 깔고 하는거군요..
<bundo> 나온 거로 openssh 를 요즘은 쓰는데 사용 포트는 22입니다.
<bundo> 지금 질문하신거요
<bundo> 위키백과 가시면 잘되어 있습니다.
<DY> 아항
<bundo> 3가지 다 ^^;
<DY> 한번 찾아봐야겠네여 ㅎㅎ
<DY> 감사해여 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 위키 백과 가시면 코분투 찾아 보시고요
<DY> 넵
<bundo> 백괴 사전 가시면 강분도 찾아 보세요
<bundo> 쩝
<bundo> 100원 어쩌구 나옵니다.
<Ponics_com_Begin> ssh 가 시큐어 쉘 입니다.. 보안되어진 쉘이며 원격 접속을 허용하지만 통신을 하는 패킷이 보두 암호화 로 이루어진다고 분도님 께서 알려주셨습니다.
<Ponics_com_Begin> 모두
<bundo> 아싸 페북 여친 43명 흐흐
<DY> 우왕
<DY> 개발자시군여..ㄷㄷ
<Ponics_com_Begin> bundo: / 분도님 께서 알려 알려주신 내용이 맞는지 말씀 하여 주시옵소서..
<bundo> Ponics_com_Begin, 굿 추가 설명입니다.
<DY> Ponics_com_begin > 답변 감사합니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ponics_com_Begin> 아.. 맞다.. 분도님 께서 또 이런 말씀을 하셨습니다.. " 기존 23번 포트를 사용하는 Telnet 을 이용한 통신의 패킷은 모두 평문으로 전송하기에 중간에 패킷 하이제킹에 취악 하므로 ssh 로 급 변경하여 사용하게 되었다 " 라고 하셨습니다.
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 아 역시 IRC 보다 페북이 신선하다 흐흐
<bundo> 여성리스트만드니 글이  볼만 함
<DY> 페이스북 할만한가요?
<DY> 트위터는 하다가......
<bundo> 요즘 우분투 활동에 활용 많이 합니다.
<DY> 망했고 미투데이만 하고있는데..ㅠㅠ
<DY> 아항...
<bundo> 오늘은 큐브릭님이 안보이는 군요
<DY> 헐 ㅜㅜ
<DY> 방금 6시간만에 서버 설치 완료하고 리붓했는데....... 윈도우 xp가 떠요..................
<DY> 무한리붓........
<DY> 헐..
<DY> -_-포멧시켰는데....
<DY> 왜 xp로고가 뜨고.....
<DY> usb 다시 꽂고 부팅하니깐
<DY> 제대로 넘어가죠...?-_ㅜ
<DY> 부트로더가 usb에 깔린건가요..?
<yemharc> 그럴수도 있어요;;
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<DY> 흐헐.
<DY> 로그인도안되네.......
<DY> ㅜㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 로그인이 왜 안돼요;;
<DY> ㅡ.ㅡ
<DY> 로그인은
<DY> caps lock이 눌린상태에서
<DY> 설정했나봐요 -_-;;
<DY> 해결했네여;;
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ;;;;;
<DY> 그나저나 부트로더는......
<DY> 어쩌죠-_ㅜ 이게므임.....
<yemharc> 일단 부팅한 다음에
<yemharc> 하드디스크에 그룹 설치해야죠
<DY> ㅠ.ㅠ
<DY> 아까
<DY> 파티션 설정하면서요
<DY> 하드 싹 날려버리고
<DY> 파티션 다시 설정해줬거든용?
<yemharc> 네
<DY> 근데 xp로그가 왜 뜰까요.....?
<yemharc> xp가 남아있거나, xp 부트로더가 남아있거나
<DY> 지렁이 기어가는거 보고 기겁했어요..ㅎㄷㄷ;;
<DY> 파티션 완전 다 날려버렸는데
<DY> 그럴 가능성이 있나요..?
<yemharc> 그룹 인스톨 안했으면 남아있죠
<yemharc> MBR이란 영역은 파티션 잡는걸로는 바뀌지 않아요
<DY> 아...
<yemharc> 일단 usb꽂아서 부팅하신 다음에
<DY> 그럼 grup부터 설치해야겠네요
<DY> 넵
<DY> 지금 부팅까지다했어용
<yemharc> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<yemharc> 그리고 sudo update-grub 한번 해 주시면 뭐
<yemharc> 별 문제 없으면 해결됩니다 :)
<DY> 패키지부터
<DY> 그나저나..
<DY> 한글판으로 설치해놨떠니
<DY> 글씨가 깨지네요 ㅎㄷㄷ..
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 한글이 완전히 깨져요?
<DY> 네모네용;
<yemharc> 일단 로그아웃
<yemharc> 그리고 자기 계정 누르고 아래쪽 보면
<yemharc> 언어선택 있어요
<yemharc> 거기서 일단 영어로 바꾸고
<DY> 앗..
<yemharc> 언어팩 설치하세요
<DY> 저 지금 x-window를
<DY> 안깔아서용..
<DY> 서버 설치해봤는데
<DY> tty1 들어와잇거든용
<yemharc> 엥......그럼 깨지는게 당연하죠;;
<DY> 설치할때 한국어 선택했거든요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> vi .bashrc 여시고
<yemharc> export LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<yemharc> 그리고 로그아웃 한 다음 로그인요
<yemharc> 음
<Ponics_com_Begin> 헛.. 촉오수 밀옹 / 밀옹께서 말씀하시는 MBR 이 설마.. Master Boot Recode 를 말씀 하시는 건가효.. ㅎㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<yemharc> bundo, Ponics_com_Begin DY 전 일단 퇴근할게요오
<DY> 넵!
<yemharc> Ponics_com_Begin, 넵 맞습니다. 헤드 섹터 실린더 0번의 절대주소 그녀석입니다
<DY> 감사합니다 ㅎ
<DY> 고생많으셨어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> (이미 포기)
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 그럼 대충 한시간 후에 뵈요오
<Ponics_com_Begin> 초천잿 밀옹!
<bundo> 동네 아줌니가 맛있는 총각 김치를 가지고 오셔서
<bundo> 밥 반공기 더먹었음 끄억 ~
<Jinseok> 안녕하세요
<Jinseok> 분도님 질문 있는데
<bundo> 아 찐석
<Jinseok> 내일 세미나 보다 빠지면 안돼나요?
<bundo> 먼데유 ?
<bundo> 빠지면 엄니꼐 이른다 !
<Jinseok> 내일 친척분 결혼식이 있어서
<bundo> 헉 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그럼 머 몇시쯤 갈껀데요 ?
<Jinseok> 미아라고 해가지고 40분 정도 볼수 있겠내요.
<bundo> 그럼 2시쯤 ?
<Jinseok> 얼굴들 확인하고 기념품 받고 가야죠 ㅋ
<bundo> 사람들 대게 2시 넘어야 슬슬 많이들 오는데...
<bundo> 그래요 머 할수 없죠
<bundo> 우리세미나는 원래 중간에 가도 되요
<Jinseok> 기념품은 주시는거죠?
<bundo> 네
<bundo> 제가 챙겨 드릴께유 ㅎ
<Jinseok> 11.04 cd 가 너무 받고 싶어서;;
<bundo> CD 이번에 아직 안왔어요 쩝
<Jinseok> 주소 적어놓고 가야죠 ㅋ
<bundo> 이번에 11.04 는 여러 모로 말썽임
<bundo> 아 나중 따로 신청하세요
<Jinseok> cd는 우편 발송인가요? 등기 발송인가요?
<bundo> 저 아니고 다른리더가 신청 받을꺼고 일반 우편입니다.
<bundo> 등기로 보내면 흐 전부 너무 돈 들어유
<Jinseok> 캐노니컬 신청안해서 다행이네요
<bundo> 이제 개인은 안줍니다.
<Jinseok> 아.............
<bundo> 11.04 부터 개인은 시디 신청 못해유
<Jinseok> cd 받는데로 집에서 라이브를 돌려봐야 겠어욤
<Ponics_com_Begin> bundo: / 분도님~! 그럼 저도 받을 수 없는 건가효 ?
<bundo> 우리는 정식 로코팀이라서 09년 부터 500개 씩 받고 있고요
<bundo> Ponics_com_Begin, ISO 쓰세유 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 작년에는 5월 중순에 CD 왔는데 이번엔 이상함 쩝
<Jinseok> 11.04 는 유니티도 말썽이고 그놈도 말썽이고 그래픽도 말썽이내요
<Ponics_com_Begin> bundo: / 헉.. 저도 주세욘.. 분도님 받는거 10장만.. 슥싹~!
<Jinseok> 인텔 옹호하는 유니티군요 ㅋ
<bundo> 네 11.04 아주 문제임
<bundo> Ponics_com_Begin, 그보다 6월 중순에 코분투 CD 2000장좀 찾아와 주세요
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 나 차 없잖수 ㅎ
<bundo> 가산임
<Jinseok> 유니티는 뇌물을 받나봐요. 인텔 은 유니티를 조작을 하는거 같아요 ㅋ
<bundo> ㅋㅋ 그래도 꾸준히 커널에 인텔이 지원한 결과죠 머
<Jinseok> 근데 프리노드에
<bundo> 인텔 & HP는 오픈소스 드라이버 일찍 지원 했죠
<Ponics_com_Begin> bundo: / 헉..... 6월 중순이면.... ㅎㄷㄷㄷ 아직도 저의 기름 먹는 하마가 뒷걸음 칠때만 신발에서 소리가.. ㅠ,.ㅠ;;;
<Jinseok> 그냥 irc.ubuntu.com 안치고 그냥 이름만 쳐도
<Jinseok> 나오네요
<Jinseok> 분도님은 1시쯤 오실꺼 같네요. 내일 세미나에요
<bundo> 여긴 XChat 가 편해요
<Jinseok> 그럼
<bundo> 저 아마 그럴꺼임
<Jinseok> 인클웹에서
<Jinseok> xchat 기반인 인클챗
<Jinseok> 받고 올께요
<bundo> 네 ms 에선 그게  좋아요
<bundo> 인클쳇
<CuBric> 콰쾅
<Ponics_com_Begin> 헛.. 초천재 밀옹과 러브러브 라인을 형성하시는 CuBric 옹 등좡..
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 포닉옹에겐 나의 카톡 인맥을 안알려줄것임
<CuBric> 분도옹만 알고 있는
<bundo> 참 나 페북 여친 44명임
<Ponics_com_Begin> CuBric: / 카톡 인맥 알려줘도 나의 핸드뽕은 카톡을 지원하지 않습니다!
<bundo> 크하하
<CuBric> 분도옹
<CuBric> 절 따라오려면 아직 멀었어요
<bundo> 헉 ~
<bundo> 나 올해 여대만 가야징 쩝
<bundo> 남자대학은 죄다 명환이 보내구  으흐흐
<CuBric> 저 트위터 친구중에 여자만 몇백이에요
<bundo> CuBric, 트위터 닉이 ?
<CuBric> 왜용
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 전 부 골라서 친추하게요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 안되쥐용
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 포닉옹까지 따라올라
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Jinseok1> Reconnect. Because I setting CP949 incoding
<bundo> 에휴 털어 봐야징
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Jinseok1> 아오
<CuBric> 털어봤자
<CuBric> 먼지만 나요
<Jinseok1> Jinseok 닉네임이 안됩니다.
<Jinseok1> 미치겠어요
<Jinseok1> 왜그럴까요>
<bundo> Jinseok 이 누가 쓰고 있는거임
<CuBric> 잘되는데요
<Jinseok1> 목록에 없음
<CuBric> 아 누가 쓰고 있다고 그러네요
<CuBric> 어억
<Jinseok1> 아 돼네요
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<bundo> zz
<Jinseok> 아 드디어
<Jinseok1> 됍니다
<Jinseok> 한닉이
<Jinseok1> 원래부터 안되나요?
<CuBric> 몬살아요
<CuBric> 안될꺼에요
<Jinseok> 잠시 다른곳도 셋팅해서 접속하고 올께요
<bundo> 여긴 한글닉 안됩니다.
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=17274&p=86688#p86688 Jinseok 이거나 배포 해줘요
<bundo> 사람들 기다리겠음
<Jinseok> 아나 미친
<Jinseok> 누가 내닉넴을
<Jinseok> 사칭하는것이 아니라
<CuBric> 분도옹
<Jinseok> 엑스쳇 오류군요
<CuBric> 오늘 아침 출근길에용
<CuBric> 전동차 안에서 MD로 음악 들으니
<bundo> 똥누는 사람 보았나요 ?
<CuBric> 힐끗 힐끗 사람들이 쳐다바용
<bundo> ㅋㅋ MD
<CuBric> 한손엔 아이폰
<CuBric> 다른손엔 MD 들고
<Jinseok> md 언제쩍임
<CuBric> 그래도 녹음까지 되는 기종임
<CuBric> 디스크 30장 가지고 있음
<CuBric> 옵티컬 단자로 한땀한땀 녹음했다는 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DY> 흐미.. 왜 구룹이 설치가 안될까요?
<Jinseok> 근데 왜 한닉이 안될까요?
<Jinseok> 도데체
<Jinseok> 백괴사전은 똑같은 utf-8이 돼는데
<Jinseok> 왜 안될까요
<Jinseok> 분도님
<Jinseok> 저 대화 안돼나요?
<DY> 되세요 ㅎ
<Jinseok> 반응이 워낙 없어서
<DY> ㅎㅎ 전지금
<DY> grup 설치할라는데
<DY> 안되서 당황중
<Jinseok> CuBric 님은 대화 하시다 안하시고 하셔서
<Jinseok> GRUB이요?
<DY> 네..
<CuBric> 응?
<DY> ㅇ ㅏ
<DY> 지금 더 문제가 생겼네요 ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<DY> grup 어떻게든 해보려다가
<DY> 깔려있던 usb까지 다 날려먹었따능..
<Jinseok> bundo 분도님 irc 네트워크를 우분투 공식서버가 아닌 오징어 네트워크(irc.ozinger.org)로 옮기는것이 어떨까요?
<Jinseok> CuBric 님 왜이리 조용하세요오오
<CuBric> 엠디로 음악듣는중이라
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<DY> 아무래도 GRUP을 날려버린거 같은데요
<CuBric> 한번에 여러가지를 하다 보니
<DY> 어떻게 해야 할까요?? -_-;; 찾는중인데 못찾겠네여;
<Jinseok> CuBric 님은 윈도우 안쓰시죠?
<DY> 저요?
<CuBric> 어떤 윈도우 말인가요?
<Jinseok> 나치크로소프트 꺼요
<CuBric> 마소?
<Jinseok> ㅇㅇ
<CuBric> 세븐 64 얼티밋
<CuBric> 쓰고 있음
<Jinseok> DY님 한번 sudo apt-get update grub
<Jinseok> 해보세요
<Jinseok> 설치가 안돼어 있을경우 sudo apt-get install grub
<Jinseok> 하셔도 돼고
<Jinseok> sudo apt-get remove grub 하신다음
<CuBric> 진석님
<CuBric> 윈도우는 왜?
<Jinseok> 네?
<Jinseok> 저는 나치크로소프트를 부모님에 의해
<Jinseok> 강제적으로 사용하고 있습니다
<CuBric> ㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 친구들 끼리도 어울리려면
<Jinseok> 게임은 해야 돼서.
<Jinseok> DY 님
<DY> 넵
<CuBric> 우분투에서도 부족한건 있기땜시
<Jinseok> 먼저 sudo apt-get remove grub  하신다음
<CuBric> 밀아
<Jinseok> 다시 sudo apt-get install grub
<CuBric> 이밤에 지나면 드디어 구낭
<yemharc> 읭
<Ponics_com_Begin> 와와~! 초천재 밀옹 등좡..
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<DY> 어서오세여 ㅎ
<yemharc> 씻기 전에 잠시 왔어요 ㅇㅅㅇ
<DY> jinseok 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Jinseok> 그다음에 sudo apt-get update grub 하신후에
<DY> 넵
<Jinseok> sudo reboot 해보세욬
<Jinseok> 이방법이 대충 맞을겁니다
<Jinseok> 안돼면 재설치 하새요
<Jinseok> 여기 irc에 계신분들은 전부 내일 세미가 참석 하시고, 위탄 파이널 보실꺼죠??
<CuBric> 위탄?
<Jinseok> 죄송합니다. 세미가 아니고 세미나 입니다
<CuBric> 전부는 아닐듯한
<Jinseok> 쨌든 위대한탄생 보실꺼죠?
<CuBric> 그게 머임?
<Jinseok> CuBric 님 TV를 안보세요?
<yemharc> CuBric: 음악경쟁 프로그램 (....초간단 설명)
<CuBric> 보고 싶은것만 봄
<CuBric> 그리고 그런 연예인 나부랭이 키워내는 걸
<CuBric> 위대한 탄생이라고
<CuBric> 할정도는 아니라고 봄
<CuBric> 수퍼스타 k 그런것도 다 똑같음
<CuBric> 보진 안았지만
<CuBric> 그다지
<DY> 흐미 -_-
<DY> grub 날라간듯여...ㄷㄷ
<yemharc> CuBric: 형 그건 좀 너무 편견이에요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Jinseok> Ponics_com_Begin 님 대화를 하세요. 진짜 심심해요. 그리고 대화명 좀 짧게 해주세요
<yemharc> 그리고 이건 좀 쏘는 듯한 느낌인데
<yemharc> 일단 까려면 알고 까는게 맞다고 봐요
<Jinseok> sudo apt-get install grub 하셨어요?
<CuBric> 노래좀 하는 애들 나와서
<CuBric> 누가 잘하나 그거 보는거 뿐 아닌가
<yemharc> 위탄은 그래도 좀 나은게
<yemharc> 나름대로 노래로 인정받는 사람들이 멘토로 참여하게끔 해놔서
<yemharc> 확실히 참가자들 실력이 늘어나는게 모르는 사람이 봐도 느껴질 정도니
<CuBric> 솔직히 외모만 보자만
<yemharc> 그래도 성공적이라고 봐요
<CuBric> 스타K 가 더 나을지도
<shriekout> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHbYADvKWrk
<yemharc> 읭
<CuBric> 울 동생이 가끔 보던데
<CuBric> 힐끔 한번 봤더니...
<yemharc> DY: 그룹 설치 적용 한거에요?
<CuBric> 어떤 저런 뚱띠와 짱개와 그저그런 애들을...
<yemharc> 2:18] <Jinseok> 그다음에 sudo apt-get update grub 하신후에   -> 의건 의미없는 명령어인데;;
<Jinseok> 네에
<DY> yemharc 했는데영
<DY> ê·¸...
<DY> 뭐시깽이더랑..
<DY> ê·¸.....
<DY> 잠시만요...
<DY> 명령어가 생각이 안나네여..
<yemharc> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<yemharc> sudo update-grub
<yemharc> sudo initramfs -u
<DY> 그거 말구용..
<yemharc> ?
<DY> 제가 인터넷에서
<DY> 돌아다니는 명령어를하나 썼는데
<DY> ............ㅋㅋㅋ;; 잠시만요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 길어요?
<DY> 쫌길더라가ㅜ요
<DY> 길더라구요
<DY> dd if= 로시작해서
<yemharc> 읭..
<CuBric> 밀아
<DY> mbr 지우는거라길래.....
<yemharc> 그런 고급 명령어를 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 낼 셋팅 어디서 하지?
<yemharc> CuBric: 어차피 미리 가도 세미나 장소 열려있을테니 거기서 하죠 뭐
<CuBric> 그럴까낭
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<CuBric> 지금상태로는 난 도저히 못쓰겟다는
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 이번 셋팅엔
<CuBric> 가볍게 돌아갈수 있게 해줘
<CuBric> 가벼운 느낌
<CuBric> 휙휙 돌아가는
<shriekout> 흠...
<Jinseok> CuBric 님
<yemharc> 가볍게라.
<CuBric> 얍?
<shriekout> 노트북 부품을 다 빼면... 가벼워서 휙휙 돌아가지 않을까요? =33
<yemharc> xfce로 깔아줘요?
<CuBric> 밀아
<yemharc> ?
<CuBric> 나 깊숙히 모르자눙
<yemharc> 음...
<Jinseok> 우분투를 가볍게 하는 방법은 쉽습니다. sudo apt-get remove lib
<CuBric> 진석님
<Jinseok> 치시면 됩니다 ㅋㅁㅋㅋㄴㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그냥 가서 이것저것 보여줄테니 골라보세요
<Jinseok> 네에
<CuBric> 지금 상태는 11.4 로 업글한뒤
<CuBric> 어쩔쭐 몰라하는 상태에요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Jinseok: glibc만 날려도 됩니다 ㅎ
<CuBric> 이건 뭥미 이런거 ?!
<Jinseok> 사람들 딱 낚이기 좋은 명령어가
<Jinseok> sudo apt-get remove libreoffice 죠
<Jinseok> 그냥 libre 만 치게해도
<yemharc> lib*로 치는 순간 당신근 끝☆장
<DY> dd if=/bin/zero of=이런식으로 쓴거같은데여;ㅜㅜ
<Jinseok> 멋있게
<DY> 그이후로 부팅이 안되여..ㄷㄷ
<Jinseok> 컴을 날립니다
<yemharc> DY: 아예 안되는거에요? 아니면?
<Jinseok> 느린 컴퓨터를 빨리돌리는 방법은
<shriekout> 아예 안된다고 봐야죠?
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<shriekout> dd 사용해서 다 덮어버렸는데?
<Jinseok> sudo apt-get remove libre 를
<shriekout> jincreator, 안녕하세요 :)
<yemharc> jincreator: 마침 잘 왔어요. 저 씻게 저랑 터치!
<Jinseok> 가볍게 치웁니다
<yemharc> DY님 grub  에러
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> jincreator: 부탁해요 :)
<jincreator> 예밀님, 저 마침 지금 막 씻고 접속했어요. :)
<Jinseok> jincreator 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요. 내일 뵙겠네요.
<DY> 지금..
<DY> 아예안되여...........
<Jinseok> 전 한시반에 기념품 받고
<DY> 부팅시키면
<Jinseok> 얼굴들만 뵙고
<Jinseok> 미아 가야 됩니다 ㅋ
<DY> 커서만 깜빡깜빡
<jincreator> -.-;
<DY> 하네요...ㄷㄷㄷ;
<Jinseok> CuBric 님 느린컴을 빨리 하는 방법은
<Jinseok> sudo apt-get remove lib
<Jinseok> 혹은
<jincreator> DY님, 언제부터 그런 증상이 있었나요?
<shriekout> DY, 다시 까세요
<Jinseok> ppa에 kde 추가 하시고
<shriekout> dd if=/bin/zero of...
<Jinseok> 멋있게 인스톨을 하세요 ㅋ
<shriekout> 이렇게 하셔놓고 복구해주세요 하면
<shriekout> 불가능해요
<CuBric> 진석님 말은 안믿겠음
<CuBric> ㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> kde 말고
<Jinseok> xfce 가
<shriekout> grub가 날아간게 아니라 타겟이 어디인줄 모르겠지만.
<shriekout> 그기 다 날아간거예요
<Jinseok> 제일 가볍지 않나요?(이건 구라가 아님)
<DY> 그래여?
<DY> 이런 ㅋ;
<Jinseok> xfce 입맛을 다셔주면
<Jinseok> 굉장히 빠름
<shriekout> dd 명령어가 복사하는 명령어 인데...
<CuBric> 리눅스는 오래전 레드헷 이후로 암것도 모름
<CuBric> 텅빈상태
<shriekout> 파일시스템을 무한 000000000으로 채워라고 명령을 하신거예요
<jincreator> 부팅이 안되면 라이브로 부팅해서 grub만 설치해주는 방법이 있기는 합니다.
<shriekout> ...
<DY> 씨디 부팅말씀하시는거에여?
<Jinseok> 저는 우분투를 써보며
<jincreator> 네, 맞습니다.
<Jinseok> 페도라도 괜찮다라는
<Jinseok> 생각이 듦니다
<DY> 방금전에 시도해봤더니
<DY> 설치가 안되는거같던데 ..
<DY> 다시해봐야겠네여-_-;
<Jinseok> 이 방법이 진리인듯 하네요
<jincreator> 라이브CD로 부팅도 안된다는 말인가요?
<DY> 아뇨
<Jinseok> 할수 없이 자료를 날리시고
<DY> 시디부팅은
<DY> 되여 ㅎ
<Jinseok> cd를 넣으시고 라이브부팅후
<Jinseok> 파티션을 ext4로 다시 포맷 하시고
<Jinseok> 쭉 재설치 하세요
<Jinseok> 그리고 이왕이면
<Jinseok> 우분투 11.04 보다는
<Jinseok> 리눅스민트를 강추 합니다!
<DY> 그.. 그건 먼가여..?;
<DY> 커마버전이군요..
<Jinseok> 페도라 15가 출시되었습니다.그놈 쉘이 아닌 그놈 3를 쓰군요
<jincreator> 일단 grub 재설치는 라이브에서 sudo fdisk -l로 우분투가 설치된 하드와 파티션을 찾습니다. /dev/sda1과 같은 식으로 나옵니다.
<jincreator> 진석님, 그놈 쉘이 그놈 3에 포함되어 있습니다.
<shriekout> 그놈쉘이 그놈3의 기반이예요...
<shriekout> dd 명령어가 뭔지 아시는 분?
<Jinseok> 네;ㅂ
<Jinseok> 전 잠시 게임설치를
<Jinseok> 미친듯이 하겠습니다
<DY> 파티션이 나오네영..
<jincreator> 다음 sudo mount /dev/sd(하드명 - 알파벳 1글자)(숫자) /mnt를 입력합니다. 즉 sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt 와 같은 식입니다.
<DY> 넵
<DY> 마운트 했어영
<jincreator> 마지막으로 sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sd(하드명 - 알파벳 1글자)를 입력합니다. 즉 sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda 와 같은 식입니다.
<jincreator> ...혹시 부트 파티션 따로 잡으신 것 없으시죠?
<DY> 네...
<bundo> 허 저녁엔 춥네 ㅉㅂ
<jincreator> 다 되었으면 sudo umount /mnt (명령어가 맞나?)하시고 재부팅하세요.
<jincreator> 분도님, 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> ㅉㅂ->쩝 일 것 같군요.
<Jinseok> 분도님 외출 하셨군하
<DY> ㅋㅋㅋ;;
<DY> 재설치해야겠네여 걍..
<DY> 맘편하게......
<Jinseok> 분도님
<Jinseok> 내일 뵙겠습니다
<DY> jincreator 님 가르침 감사합니다 ^-^ㅋ
<jincreator> 윽! 결국 실패군요. -.-;
<bundo> jincreator, 오케이
<DY> 네..ㅎㅎ
<Jinseok> 내일 세미나 장소가
<Jinseok> 어느역이랑 가깝나요
<jincreator> 한강진이요.
<jincreator> 내려서 버스 타고 "순천향대학병원 앞"에 오시면 됩니다.
<DY> 술약속 있었는데
<DY> 취소했으니깐 마음편하게 재설치 해야겠어요
<Ponics_com_Begin> 오.. 서울역에서 가려면.. 멀군효..
<DY> 으하ㅋ
<Ponics_com_Begin> 지방 사는 1인
<DY> 지방 사는 2인...
<bundo> 집안  사는 3인...
<jincreator> 지방이나 다름없는 수도권에 사는 1인
<DY> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 분도님, 1인으로 초기화하셔야 합니다.
<DY> 다들 지역이 어디신데요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 일산이요.
<Ponics_com_Begin> 전 많이 멉니다.
<bundo> 저는 인천공항 아세요?
<DY> 아ㅎ 일산이시군요ㅎ
<bundo> 인천공항 근처입니다.
<DY> 영종도요?ㅋ
<bundo> 네
<Jinseok> 영종도 주민은 처음 보군요
<DY> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ;
<bundo> 내일 차 없어서 배타고 나올까 하는 중
<DY> 아 근데..
<Jinseok> 하하하하하하하하핳ㅏ화핳
<DY> 우분트 깔려있는 sd 어디갔을까요..
<bundo> 한강까지 그냥 요트로 갈까 음
<Jinseok> ㅣㅏ하히하하하하하허ㅏ하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하ㅏ하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하
<bundo> 아 내일 토요일 이군요
<Jinseok> ㅣㅏ하히하하하하하허ㅏ하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하ㅏ하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하
<bundo> 선장도 토일 쉼
<bundo> 쩝
<Jinseok> 어머나
<Jinseok> 그냥 기념품 받고 얼굴만 10분 정도 보고
<bundo> 할 수 없군 포닉스 옹 하마 타고 가야지 쩝
<Jinseok> 가겠습니다
<Jinseok> 2시 30분 에 예식이라서
<Jinseok> 기념품 얼른 받고
<bundo> 참 다음 1층 경비 한테 애들은 가라고 시켜야지
<Jinseok> 미아 까지 가야지 ㅋ
<bundo> 여자만입장 해주라고 ㅎㅎ
<Jinseok> 분도님 술드셨어요?
<bundo> 아뇨 !
<Jinseok> 전
<Jinseok> 시간이 너무 촉박해서
<bundo> 중3일때 상호가 왔었죠
<Jinseok> 한강진에서 1시간이 걸려서
<bundo> 그친구가 지금 고3임
<Jinseok> 얼굴만 뵙고 올께요
<bundo> 그러세유
<Jinseok> 얼굴만 뵙고 갈께요
<Jinseok> 기념품 챙겨주세요 ㅋ
<bundo> 네 미리 받아 놓을께요
<Jinseok> 분도님 진짜 다음 측에서 무슨 기념품 준대요?
<shriekout> DY, 다시 까세요... 복구 절대로 안됩니다
<bundo> 머그컵 이라니까요 !
<Jinseok> 우왕!
<bundo> 다음 마크 들어간 머그컵
<DY> 네에 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Jinseok> 머그컵 두개당!
<DY> 다시 sd 굽는중이에여 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 헉! 나 그거 이미 두개나 있는데! 다른 건 없나요? ^^;
<bundo> 없심
<jincreator> 4GB USB라던가, USB 라던가, USB  라던가...
<Jinseok> 분도님 공항철도가 뚫렸잖아요
<Jinseok> 공항철도 타고 가세요
<bundo> 아 누가 그놈3 발표한데요 기대 하세요 jincreator ^^;
<jincreator> -.-;
<Ponics_com_Begin> bundo: / 헉.. 글고보니 학사 천재 jincreator 옹 계셨군효... 우와.. 내일 세미나 정말 흥미진진 합니다~!
<Jinseok> 분도님 공항철도를 이용하세요. 환경에 좋잖아요!
<jincreator> -.-;;
<bundo> Jinseok, 나 텔레반 소속으로 알고 전철 안태워 줘요 쩝
<Jinseok> 하하하하흐ㅏ하하하하ㅏ하ㅏ하하ㅏ하ㅏ하ㅏ하하ㅏ하ㅏ하하ㅏ하ㅏ하하ㅏ하ㅏ하하ㅏ하하ㅏ하하하ㅏ하하ㅏ하ㅏ하하ㅏ하하ㅏ하ㅏ하하ㅏ하하ㅏ하ㅏ하하ㅏ하하ㅏ하ㅏ하하ㅏ하하ㅏ하ㅏ하하ㅏ하하ㅏㅎ
<jincreator> 참, 조금 전 지하철 조회해보니 54분밖에 안걸리네요. 환승도 한번밖에 안하고 오히려 더 가까워진 것 같습니다. ^^;
<bundo> 소속에 텔레토비 썻는데 쩝
<bundo> 글씨가 개판이라 텔레반으로 알더군요 ...나참
<Jinseok> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그래서 국정원에서 저 조사 했어요
<bundo> 나보고 그러더군요
<bundo> 아니 예금이 진짜 5만 2천원이 다입니까 ? ~~
<bundo> 그래서 그거 어디 은행이에요 했더니
<bundo> 기업은행 가르쳐 줘서
<bundo> 찾아서 술마셨습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Jinseok> 장롱통장을 깨셨군요 ㅋ
<bundo> 2008년 9월 있었던 일이에유
<Jinseok> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=828 이거 사고 싶어요 너무 예쁘네요
<bundo> 배송비가 쩝
<bundo> jincreator, 나 우분투 벳지 하나만 줘요
<CuBric> 아 참
<CuBric> 분도옹
<bundo> 누구 들리분 있삼
<CuBric> 저 그거 받았어요
<Jinseok> 분도님 근데 우분투 11.04 cd 가 dvd에요? cd예요?
<CuBric> 우분투 메신저 가방
<bundo> 11.04 시디 안왔다니깐유
<bundo> 쩝
<Jinseok> 오는게 cd냐고요 dvd 냐고욧
<bundo> 그냥CD 인데
<bundo> 우분투 400개
<bundo> 코분투 50개
<Jinseok> 쿠분투 cd 5장에 5유로 하세요
<bundo> 아니 쿠분투 50개
<bundo> 서버 50개 옵니다.
<CuBric> 분도옹
<Jinseok> 우분투,쿠분투 두개 주세요
<CuBric> 저 시디오면 우분투 쿠분투 1장씩 예약해용
<bundo> Jinseok, 시디 이번에 늦은지 안왔다니깐유
<Jinseok> 저 찜 부탁드린다고요!
<bundo> 아하 그래요 네네
<bundo> 그때 신청하세요
<bundo> 보내고 안보내고는 내맘이지만 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Jinseok> 먼저 1등으로 신청하고 가겠습니다
<bundo> CuBric, 큐브릭님은 착불로 보내 줄께요
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<bundo> Jinseok, 은 항공 착불로 ?
<Jinseok> 우분투 배찌가 1.90유로 군요
<bundo> 아니다 선박 착불로 보내 줘야징 으흐흐
<bundo> 오래 걸리게 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 이왕이면 무료배송 해주세에요오오오오
<bundo> Jinseok, 제가 모든걸 처리 하지 않습니다.
<bundo> 암튼 그때 공지하면 다시 신청하십시오
<bundo> 기획리더 문준이 신청자 접수 받을 것입니다.
<bundo> 앵글리 버드나해야징 쩝
<bundo> 돼지들 소리가 재수 없어서 계속 하는 중
<bundo> 으 ~~
<yemharc> 후으
<CuBric> 밀아
<CuBric> 리눅스 민트는 또 머닝
<yemharc> jincreator, 오자마자 미안해요
<yemharc> 우분투 기반으로 편의성만 더 끌어올린 물건이에요
<CuBric> GUI 는 세련 되던데
<yemharc> 좀 미묘한 차이이긴 한데
<yemharc> 우분투 설치하면 나름 세팅이 조금 필요한 부분들이 있는데
<yemharc> 그것까지 다 미리 해놓은 녀석이에요
<CuBric> 다국어 는 약해보이던데
<yemharc> Alsen, 안녕하세요
<Jinseok> bundo 님 그럼 현장에서 신청이 아닌 온라인으로 따로 신청 하는건가요?
<CuBric> 밀아
<yemharc> CuBric, 그렇지도 않아요. 어차피 우분투 기반이라........
<bundo> Jinseok, 끄떡 ~
<CuBric> 낼 알센 혼내줘야 하지 안을까
<bundo> 포럼에 공지 할꺼임
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Jinseok> 그럼 찜 해주세요오오오
<Jinseok> 제발 이태권이 이기길
<yemharc> Jinseok, 뭘 찜해요?
<Jinseok> 쿠분투,우분투 cd요
<CuBric> 우분  쿠분 시디
<Jinseok> 우분투 500장
<Jinseok> 쿠분투 50장이래요
<yemharc> 아하
<Jinseok> 그래서 힘들꺼 같아서
<yemharc> 전 어차피 CD롬이 없어서 양보해야해요 ㅎㅎ
<Jinseok> 찜좀 부탁드리려고요
<CuBric> 밀아
<yemharc> ?
<CuBric> 신청은 하고
<Jinseok> 캐노니컬 슈퍼마켓에
<CuBric> 받으면 나에게
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 형이 신청하면 되죠 으잌ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 더블로 갖고 픈...
<yemharc> 그건 안돼요
<yemharc> 양보하세요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Jinseok> 우분투 자전거 복장이 94.19미국돈 으로 판매되고 있어욧
<jincreator> 잠시 수박먹고 왔네요.
<Jinseok> 사고 싶어요
<yemharc> 가지고 싶어하는 사람 많으니까
<yemharc> jincreator, 안녕하세요
<CuBric> 쿠분은 왠지 밀릴듯한..
<yemharc> jincreator, 아깐 오시자마자 덥썩 떠넘겨서 죄송합니다 (__)
<Jinseok> 음식물 쓰레기를 버리고 오겠습니다
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요. 라고 했었는데 간발의 차이로 나가시더군요. ^^;
<jincreator> 걱정 마세요. 결국 해결 못했습니다(...)
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 쓰레기 버리러 갑니다
<yemharc> 네
<CuBric> 밀아
<Jinseok> 이태권!!!!
<yemharc> ?
<CuBric> 만약에 세미나 도중에
<Jinseok> 이 아니였어
<CuBric> 시디 왔어요 한다면
<Jinseok> 백청강이였다 ㅋ
<CuBric> 이거 대박이겠지
<Jinseok> 시디왔어요 하면 레알 대박
<jincreator> 시디는 다른 곳으로 배달될 겁니다, 아마.
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ 근데 그렇게 될거같진 않아요
<yemharc> 일단 배송 오는게 해외같은데, 그거 꽤 걸려요
<yemharc> ....캐노니컬에 6.06 신청해서 받은게 근 6개월만.........
<yemharc> 어라? CD를 받았는데 새 버전이 나왔다고?
<jincreator> 분도님, 근데 우분투 CD 배송은 추적 안되나요?
<Jinseok> 근데 상암동 cj 센터가 아닌 그 옆건물 코분투 사무실에 온다네요
<yemharc> 흠
<Jinseok> 분도님은 앵그리버드 때문에 못들으세요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> jincreator, 선박인데 ... 컨택터 부컨택터가 알아 보았으나
<Jinseok> bundo 넣고 호출을 쏘세요
<jincreator> 예밀님, 전 8.10부터 (뭘 모르고) 꾸준히 신청했는데 평균 한달정도 걸리더군요.
<yemharc> jincreator, 캐노니컬 재정난에 기여하셨군요 (농담)
<bundo> 역시 현재 어떤 상황인지 로코 카운실도 모르도라고요
<Jinseok> 이젠 cd를 돈주고 사셔야 합니다
<jincreator> (...)
<Jinseok> 5달러 정도
<Jinseok> 하는거 같네요
<yemharc> 근데 전 그정도 돈은 충분히 낼거같아요
<bundo> Jinseok, 온다가 아니고 와 있어요 옆에...
<yemharc> blueruin, 안녕하세요
<bundo> CJ 엔터테이먼트 건물이 옆인데 ,, 가끔 소녀들 왕창 줄섬
<blueruin> 안녕하세요~
<yemharc> 회사에다 사내 스트리밍 서버 구축했는데........ 담주에는 이사님 찔러서 도메인 받아야지 ㅎ
<jincreator> 블루루인님, 안녕하세요.
<Ponics_com_Begin> 헛.. 초천재 밀옹~!
<jincreator> 참, 저 지금 학교 찔러서 우분투 미러 구축 준비중입니다.
<yemharc> Ponics_com_Begin, 안녕하세요
<yemharc> jincreator, 미러서버 절실해요
<Ponics_com_Begin> 밀옹 / 스트리밍 서버 구축 알려주세욘~!
<yemharc> 지금 국내 미러중에 멀쩡한게 한갣 오벗어요
<yemharc> Ponics_com_Begin, VLC를 설치하시면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 오늘 Jaist 나갔더라요.
<yemharc> 그야 뭐......한국에서 다 그쪽으로 몰려가니......
<Jinseok> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=776 http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=783
<jincreator> 지난번에는 대만이 나갔는데 아무래도 한국 사용자의 유입이 다른 나라 미러까지 피해를 입히는 게 아닐까 싶네요.
<Jinseok> 사고 싶어요오
<Ponics_com_Begin> 초천재 밀옹 / 그건 브로드케스팅 과 멀티 캐스팅이 안되잖하효..
<yemharc> 아닐까 싶다기 보다 그게 맞지 않을까요
<yemharc> Ponics_com_Begin, VLC도 삽질 좀 하면 멀티 캐스팅 되긴 합니다
<Ponics_com_Begin> 초천재 밀옹 / 브로드캐스팅 되는걸 알고 싶습니다..
<yemharc> 다만 그 부분은 저도 하다가 와서 정확히는 ㅎㅎ;;
<yemharc> 다음주에 마저 구축하고 정리해서 알려드리겠습니다 (__)
<yemharc> 지금은 그냥 웹, ftp, telnet, ssh, vlc-solo만 해둔 상태에요
<yemharc> 이제 삼바하고 NFS 해놓고 돌려봐야죠
<Alsen>                           저녁도 못먹고 기다림에 지쳐 잠들었네;;
<Ponics_com_Begin> 밀옹 / 브로드캐스팅 하실때 밴드위스와 넥떡 리스소 관리는 어케 하실지.. 매우 궁금 하옵니다..
<Jinseok> 음식물쓰레기 후딱 버리고 오겠습니다
<Ponics_com_Begin> 밀옹 / 저는 워낙 허좁 이라서.. VLS 밖엔 못해봤사옵니다..
<yemharc> Ponics_com_Begin, 안그래도 서버로 돌리는 컴이 제 업무용 개인(?)컴인지라 고민좀 해야할거같아요
<yemharc> Ponics_com_Begin, 그정도면 저보다 잘 하시잖아욧! ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 여튼 뭐......일단 컴 리소스도 그렇고 사내망 트래픽도 걸리고
<yemharc> 여러모로 통밥좀 굴려야 할거같아요
<Ponics_com_Begin> 초천재 밀옹 / 아니옵니다.. 저같이 초 허접콤맹이 슬마요~!
<jincreator> 근데 오늘 포닉스님 아이디가 좀 특이하네요. 무슨 일이 있었나요?
<yemharc> 제일 좋은 방법은 평소에는 음악만 스트리밍 하고 영상은 crontab 굴려서 점심시간 한정으로 틀까 하고 있어요
<yemharc> 일단 양을 줄이는게 가장 쉬우니 (...)
<Ponics_com_Begin> 저효 ? 한글이 안되는 관계로.. 콤맹 이라는 말을 표현 해야 하는데 뭐라 표현할 방법이 없습니다~!
<jincreator> -.-;
<yemharc> Ponics_noob ...............?
<yemharc> 고수가 스스로를 비하하니 이것은 비꼼이니....... 그런즉슨 begin보다는 noob이 더 어울리는 어감이라 생각되옵니다
<jincreator> Ponics_Geek?
<Ponics_com_Begin> 밀옹 / 사내 브로드 캐스팅 스트리밍 안되면.. 그건 머 그냥 그닥 일듯 합니다.. VLC 는 브로드 안되는걸로 알고 있습니다.. 유니캐스트 가 기본이고.. 멀티는 ... 글쎄욤..
<yemharc> (일단 짧습니다)
<Ponics_com_Begin> 밀옹 / RTS 로 하시는 것 보다 그냥 초고수 기법으로 MMS 로 하시는 것이..
<yemharc> MMS인가요 음......
<Alsen> RTOS?
<yemharc> 그것도 괜찮을거 같긴 한데...... MMS라....
<yemharc> Ponics_com_Begin, 일단 도전해 보겠습니다
<Ponics_com_Begin> 밀옹 / M$ 미디어 서버
<Ponics_com_Begin> 밀옹 / 그게 사용하기도 쉽고... 설치 하기도 쉽고... 단... 머신을 돈으로 바르시면 됩니다.. 넥떡 리소스 꾸역 꾸역 먹습니다..
<yemharc> 그리고 vlc 브로드캐스팅 지원합니다
<Ponics_com_Begin> 밀옹 / 브로드캐스팅 지원 하나효 ? 오호...
<yemharc> 이게 나름 개발이 잘 되다 보니 추가된거같아요
<yemharc> 전 vlc 접한지는 얼마 안되서 지원 안했는지까지는 잘 모르겠습니다만
<yemharc> 넥떡 리소스 꾸역꾸역.........로컬 리소스 처묵처묵.........이면 탈락이군요........
<yemharc> 그리고 컴 사양상 별 수 없이 사람들에게 NFS를 뿌려서 파일을 받고 영상은 제가 퇴근 전에 컨버팅 걸어놓는 식으로 해야할거같네요
<yemharc> 유투브처럼 업로드하는대로 컨버팅.......은 하고 싶어도 못하는 상황인지라
<yemharc> ujuc, 안녕하세요
<Jinseok> 음식물을 토하고 왔습니다아아ㅓ아아아아
<ujuc> yemharc ^^안녕하세요^^^..ㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> ujuc님, 안녕하세요.
<Ponics_com_Begin> 밀옹 / 훔.. 브로드캐스팅 과 유니캐스팅 을 슬마 ... 아니죠 ?
<yemharc> Ponics_com_Begin, 읭
<Ponics_com_Begin> 지금 VLC 실행 하고 있는데 브로드캐스팅 하는 옵션은 없는데효..
<Jinseok> 우와 메신저 백 저에게 기부해주실분 없나요?
<Jinseok> 74.09 달러내요
<Jinseok> 그리고 스트리밍은
<Jinseok> 아프리카tv가 진리
<Jinseok> 혹은 세이캐스트가 진리 입니다
<ujuc> 안녕하세요^^..
<ujuc> 아..ㅡ.ㅡ.. .. 내일 올라가야되서 빨리자야되는데.ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<ujuc> ì°¸.;
<jincreator> 아, 내일까지 발표 자료 다 만들어야 하는데 -.-;
<yemharc> Ponics_com_Begin, http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=49031
<Jinseok> 우분투 고무및 방수 키보드가 있군요
<Jinseok> 캐노니컬에서 파는데 간지임
<Jinseok> 근데 레이아웃이 미국과 중국 밖에 없아요
<yemharc> Ponics_com_Begin, 음......순수 VLC 단독 브로드캐스팅은 아니군요
<Jinseok> 다들 게임을 하시나요?
<yemharc> 하기야 하죠
<yemharc> 이긍......슬슬 나가야 하나...........
<yemharc> ALL : 정기세미나 오시는 분들 내일 뵈요 :) 다른 분들도 좋은 주말 되세요
<Alsen> 예밀, 저녁 뭐 드셨나요?
<yemharc> Ponics_com_Begin, 내일 만나도 너무 갈구지 마세요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> Alsen, Nothing.........
<jincreator> 네, 내일 뵐게요.
<yemharc> jincreator, 저 대신 Ponics_com_Begin 님의 타겟이 되어주세요!
<Alsen> 예밀, 조심히 들어가시고 내일 뵈요
<jincreator> ???
<yemharc> 넵 :)
<ujuc> ^^
<ujuc> 조심히 들어가세요^^
<ujuc> 낼이뵙겠습니다^^
<yemharc> jincreator, 요새 Ponics_com_Begin 님의 질문을 가장한 시험이 매우..........힘듭니다....
<yemharc> 배우는건 많아서 좋은데.........어흑 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 여튼 다들 좋은 주말요~ 전 약속떄문에 나갑니당
<jincreator> -.-;
<Alsen> bundo, 내일 바로 5층 회의실로 가면 될까요?
<Ponics_com_Begin> 초천재 밀옹 / 슬마요.. 저같은 허접한 콤맹이 어찌 초천재 밀옹을 시험 하겠나이까... 기분 탓이겠지요..
<DY> 아........
<DY> 재설치 했는데여.....
<DY> grub이 또........ usb에.......ㄷㄷㄷ
<Lyuso> 포닉옹 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 류소님, 안녕하세요.
<Alsen> jincreator, 내일 바로 5층 회의실로 가면 되나요?
<Ponics_com_Begin> 헉.. ㅎㄷㄷㄷ 전국구 주유소옹 등좡.. ㅎㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<Ponics_com_Begin> 덜덜덜~!
<Lyuso> 아, 안녕하세요?
<Alsen> Ponics, 내일 회의실로 바로 가면 되요?
<Lyuso> 내일 아마 딱 10분만 조용히 보고 사라질 계획입니다.
<Ponics_com_Begin> 저는 잘 모르겠습니다.. 분도님에게 문의 하심이..
<jincreator> 5층까지는 문제가 없으나 문 앞에서 조금 기다리다가 아시는 분 만나서 들어가면 될 것 같습니다. 제가 주최는 아닌지라...
<Alsen> 오프라인 처음이라, 아는 분이 없는데요;;
<Lyuso> pass 카드 있어야 할꺼에요.
<jincreator> 앞에서 얼쩡거리다 보면 다른분이 물어서 구조해주실 겁니다. :)
<Alsen> 그래야 겠네요
<jincreator> 앞에서 공지사항의 번호로 연락주시면 안에서 나와 열어줄겁니다.
<jincreator> 농담이니 그러지 마세요!
<Lyuso> =)
<Alsen> 적어놔야 겠군요
<jincreator> DY님, grub과 usb가 무슨 상관인가요?
<Lyuso> GNOME 3 세미나이죠?
<jincreator> 아뇨, 우분투 세미나입니다.
<Lyuso> 담당하시는 파트가.
<jincreator> 아, 저요? 네, ^^;
<DY> usb를 빼면
<DY> 부팅이 안되지 않나여?
<Lyuso> 잘 할 수 있으리라 생각합니다.
<jincreator> 설치를 USB 메모리에 하신 건가요?
<jincreator> 류소님, 감사합니다.
<DY> 네....... -_ㅜ
<DY> 화면에여..
<DY> 설치 끝나고
<jincreator> 설치 과정 중 부트로더를 설치할 디스크를 고르는 부분이 있는데 여기서 USB 선택하셨나요?
<DY> 마지막에
<DY> 아뇨 ..
<DY> 그런가 아니라
<DY> 처음에 설치할때는
<DY> 마지막에 부트로더를 어디에 위치실킬꺼냐고
<DY> 물어보더라구요
<DY> sda1으로 되있는거에요..
<Alsen> USB에 저장하셨으면 기본적으로 부트로더(바이오스)에서 우선순위로 USB잡아주시고 그리고 USB가 항상 잡히도록 데몬 설정을 해주셔야 재부팅후에도 즉각적인 부팅이 되실것인데
<DY> 처음에는 모르고 "아 이게 하드겠거니..."
<DY> 하고 햇었는데
<DY> sda1이 usb 더라구요..
<Alsen> 그럼 편하게 USB에 설치하지 마시고 HDD에 설치하세요
<DY> 그러지말아야지....
<DY> 그래서 두번째 설치할때는
<DY> 하고 영화보다가.......
<DY> 스페이스 눌렀는데
<DY> 그 키보드가....
<DY> 딴 키보드..................
<DY> 그래서 결국 또 usb 안으로....
<DY> -_ㅜ
<Jinseok> bundo 저 신라면 불랙을 획득했어요!
<Lyuso> 하드디스크에 설치하는 게 가장 편해요......
<DY> 네 ㅠㅠ
<DY> 저도 HDD에 설치하는걸
<DY> 원하는데
<DY> usb로 들어가버렸네여 ㄷㄷ;;
<Jinseok> 신라면 블랙에 우골보양식사 라고 돼있네요
<DY> 잠시만여.. 배쉬 설정좀..
<jincreator> -.-;
<Alsen> 와.. 난 모르겠네
<Jinseok> 신라면 블랙은 보양식이 아님ㅋ
<Jinseok> bundo 내일 기념품 찜해주세요
<Jinseok> 다들 안녕히 주무세요
<Lyuso> 안녕히 주무세요.
<jincreator> 네, 빨리 주무세요. 그래야 키 많이 커요. T.T
<Jinseok> 저는 미쳐서 언제 자든 쑥쑥 커요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 어차피 클 키라면 엎치나 메치나 크더군요 ㅋ
<DY> fdisk -l
<Jinseok> <Alsen> Ponics, 내일 회의실로 바로 가면 되요?
<Jinseok> <Lyuso> 내일 아마 딱 10분만 조용히 보고 사라질 계획입니다.
<Jinseok> <Ponics_com_Begin> 저는 잘 모르겠습니다.. 분도님에게 문의 하심이..
<Jinseok> <jincreator> 5층까지는 문제가 없으나 문 앞에서 조금 기다리다가 아시는 분 만나서 들어가면 될 것 같습니다. 제가 주최는 아닌지라...
<Jinseok> <Alsen> 오프라인 처음이라, 아는 분이 없는데요;;
<Jinseok> <Lyuso> pass 카드 있어야 할꺼에요.
<Jinseok> <jincreator> 앞에서 얼쩡거리다 보면 다른분이 물어서 구조해주실 겁니다. :)
<DY> 해보니깐요
<Jinseok> <Alsen> 그래야 겠네요
<Jinseok> <jincreator> 앞에서 공지사항의 번호로 연락주시면 안에서 나와 열어줄겁니다.
<Jinseok> <jincreator> 농담이니 그러지 마세요!
<Jinseok> <Lyuso> =)
<Alsen> ?
<Jinseok> <jincreator> DY님, grub과 usb가 무슨 상관인가요?
<Jinseok> <Alsen> 적어놔야 겠군요
<Jinseok> <Lyuso> GNOME 3 세미나이죠?
<Jinseok> <jincreator> 아뇨, 우분투 세미나입니다.
<Jinseok> <Lyuso> 담당하시는 파트가.
<Jinseok> <jincreator> 아, 저요? 네, ^^;
<Jinseok> <DY> usb를 빼면
<Jinseok> <DY> 부팅이 안되지 않나여?
<Alsen> 지금 뭐하시는거죠?
<Jinseok> <Lyuso> 잘 할 수 있으리라 생각합니다.
<Jinseok> <jincreator> 설치를 USB 메모리에 하신 건가요?
<Jinseok> <jincreator> 류소님, 감사합니다.
<Jinseok> <DY> 네....... -_ㅜ
<Jinseok> <DY> 화면에여..
<Jinseok> <DY> 설치 끝나고
<DY> 으잉?
<Jinseok> <jincreator> 설치 과정 중 부트로더를 설치할 디스크를 고르는 부분이 있는데 여기서 USB 선택하셨나요?
<Jinseok> <DY> 마지막에
<Jinseok> <DY> 아뇨 ..
<DY> 헐..
<Jinseok> <DY> 그런가 아니라
<Jinseok> <DY> 처음에 설치할때는
<DY> 저 지금 무서움..
<Jinseok> <DY> 마지막에 부트로더를 어디에 위치실킬꺼냐고
<Jinseok> <DY> 물어보더라구요
<Jinseok> <DY> sda1으로 되있는거에요..
<Jinseok> <Alsen> USB에 저장하셨으면 기본적으로 부트로더(바이오스)에서 우선순위로 USB잡아주시고 그리고 USB가 항상 잡히도록 데몬 설정을 해주셔야 재부팅후에도 즉각적인 부팅이 되실것인데
<Jinseok> <DY> 처음에는 모르고 "아 이게 하드겠거니..."
<Jinseok> <DY> 하고 햇었는데
<Jinseok> <DY> sda1이 usb 더라구요..
<Alsen> 니런...
<Jinseok> <Alsen> 그럼 편하게 USB에 설치하지 마시고 HDD에 설치하세요
<Jinseok> <DY> 그러지말아야지....
<Jinseok> <DY> 그래서 두번째 설치할때는
<Jinseok> <DY> 하고 영화보다가.......
<Jinseok> <DY> 스페이스 눌렀는데
<Jinseok> <DY> 그 키보드가....
<Jinseok> <DY> 딴 키보드..................
<Jinseok> <DY> 그래서 결국 또 usb 안으로....
<Alsen> 전 저녁이나 먹을것 있나 나가 보고 와야 겠네요 ㅎ
<Jinseok> <DY> -_ㅜ
<Jinseok> <Jinseok> bundo 저 신라면 불랙을 획득했어요!
<Jinseok> <Lyuso> 하드디스크에 설치하는 게 가장 편해요......
<Jinseok> <DY> 네 ㅠㅠ
<Jinseok> <DY> 저도 HDD에 설치하는걸
<Jinseok> <DY> 원하는데
<Jinseok> <DY> usb로 들어가버렸네여 ㄷㄷ;;
<jincreator> 복사 & 붙여넣기 실수?
<Jinseok> <Jinseok> 신라면 블랙에 우골보양식사 라고 돼있네요
<Jinseok> <jincreator> -.-;
<Jinseok> <DY> 잠시만여.. 배쉬 설정좀..
<Jinseok> <Alsen> 와.. 난 모르겠네
<Jinseok> <Jinseok> 신라면 블랙은 보양식이 아님ㅋ
<Jinseok> <Jinseok> bundo 내일 기념품 찜해주세요
<Jinseok> <Jinseok> 다들 안녕히 주무세요
<Jinseok> <Lyuso> 안녕히 주무세요.
<Jinseok> <jincreator> 네, 빨리 주무세요. 그래야 키 많이 커요. T.T
<Jinseok> <Jinseok> 저는 미쳐서 언제 자든 쑥쑥 커요 ㅋ
<Jinseok> <Alsen> 어차피 클 키라면 엎치나 메치나 크더군요 ㅋ
<Jinseok> 저요?
<Jinseok> 아니요
<Alsen> 지금 도배하시는거 아시나요?
<Jinseok> 이건 그냥 뻘글입니다
<Jinseok> 도배면 죄송합니다
<DY> 뮤소융
<Lyuso> 도배에요.
<Alsen> 열폭 게이지 차 오르는데
<Jinseok> 죄송합니다
<Alsen> 빡친건 빡친것이지만, 학생분이시니 ^^;; 다시는 그러지 말아주세요
<Alsen> 단순 글에 대한 인용은 가능하나, 아이디가 계속적으로 거론되면 '하이라이트'되어 기본 업무에 집중을 하지 못하게 됩니다.
<Lyuso> 삐빅 삐빅 삐빅 신호가 와서 계속 흠칫하게 되네요. =)
<Ponics_com_Begin> 전국구 주유소옹 / 내일 설마... ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<DY> 흠..
<DY> sudo grub-install /dev/sda1 <--명령어가 틀렸나용?
<Lyuso> 포닉옹 // 조용히 들렀다가......
<Ponics_com_Begin> 전국구 주유소옹 / 어차피 주유소옹 오시면 기름값 때문에 사람들이 ...
<Lyuso> 다굴당하는군요 압니다.
<Jinseok1> 아나
<Jinseok> 깜놀 했어욧
<Jinseok> 갑자기 xchat이 어디갔나 했는데
<Jinseok> 아이콘으로 자잘히 있군요
<Jinseok> Jinseok
<DY> 아오....
<DY> ㅠㅠ 됐네여;;
<Jinseok> 근데 irc내에서
<DY> 이렇게 간단한걸 아까전엔 왜케 헤맸는지;;
<Jinseok> 접속은 하나
<Jinseok> 눈팅 하는 사람이 많습니다
<Jinseok> 근데
<Jinseok> 우분투 관리하는곳이
<ujuc> 전잠시 잠수를..
<Jinseok> ㅃㅃ
<Alsen> http://hack.jinbo.net/?p=889
<Alsen> 우리에게도 우분투의 따끔한 말을 해줄 사람들이 필요하겠네요
<bundo> 좋은 글인데요 머
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 사실 우분투 참여하는 이들도 같은 고민 한 내용입니다.
<bundo> 저 글에 몇몇 조언은 제가 해준 부분이기도 하고요
<Lyuso> 사실, 캐노니컬의 입김이 서서히 세지는 감이 많았습니다.
<bundo> 동감
<bundo> 한국도 그렇잖수 ㅋㅋ
<Lyuso> ^^;;
<bundo> 우리 우분투 입김이 한국서 점점 쎄지긴 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> Lyuso, 루쏘 요즘 지내는 곳 어디에요 ?
<Lyuso> 신고리 발전소 or 대구 워크룸 or 구미 공장 or 대구 디자인 사무소 등등등입니다.
<Alsen> bundo, 내일 5층으로 가면 되나요?
<bundo> 아 그렇군요
<Alsen> 아니면 어디서 모여있어야 하나요?
<bundo> 전 또 서울로 취업했나 했음
<bundo> Alsen, 5층 맞아요
<Alsen> 그럼 5층으로 바로 갈게요
<Lyuso> 서울로 취업 못하죠...... 언제나 자본력이 부족하니까요.
<bundo> 근데 저도 5층 이란거만 알아요 내일 1층에다 이야기 해놓을겁니다.
<Lyuso> [어는]회의실인지가 포인트.
<Alsen> 5층에 안내데스트가 있구요, 미팅룸과 회의실이 있어요 제주랑 화상회의를 위한 곳도 있구요
<bundo> 회의실 이라는 거만 암
<Alsen> 그리고 4자통화를 위한 전화도 설치되어 있고
<bundo> Alsen, 오 잘 아시는 군요 !
<Alsen> 몰래 블로그 뒤졌어요 ㅋ
<bundo> 그럼 4자 통화 룸으로 오세요
<Alsen> 왜요? 5층 회의실로 갈꺼예요 ㅋ
<bundo> 나 내일 정상 회담좀ㅎ 해야 하는데
<bundo> 아랍어 좀 통역 부탁해요
<Alsen> 리비아 공습, 시리아 제재
<bundo> 아뇨 팔레스타인 지원 ~~
<bundo> ^^;
<jincreator> 5층에 들어오는 데 성공하면 안내데스크 앞에 아이맥이 한대 있습니다. 화면에 각 회의실 별 예약현황이 뜨니 우분투가 써있는 곳으로 찾아 들어오세요.
<Alsen> 예약?
<Alsen> 예약 안했는데
<Lyuso> 다들, 상세하게 아시는구나......
<bundo> 오 jincreator 그렇군요 ㅋ
<jincreator> 루나틴님과 같은 다음 직원분들이 미리 해놓으셨을 겁니다. 다음 직원만 로그인해서 쓸 수 있거든요.
<jincreator> 류소님, 이전에 윤석찬님이 하는 걸 본 적이 있어서요.
<Alsen> 그냥 대사관가서 물어봐야겠죠 뭐 ㅋ
<Alsen> 이쁜 누나들이 알려주시겠죠 ㅋ
<Lyuso> =) 역시 서울분들은 달라요.
<bundo> 암튼 내일들 봅시다
<Alsen> 네넹
<Alsen> 내일 봐요~
<Lyuso> 잠시만 들러갈께요. =)
<Alsen> 이쁜 모습들 모두모두 기대되요 ㅎ
<bundo> Lyuso, 가을엔 크게 할꺼에요 티도 많이 준비하고
<Lyuso> <추해졌습니다.
<bundo> 그떈 꼭 올라 오세요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 잠자리 제공 예정 근처 모텔 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 지방분들은 다음날 식사도 제공
<Lyuso> 가을 쯤에는 블렌더로 CG 만들기 강좌같은거 해도 좋을텐데 싶어요.
<bundo> 좋긴한데 가을 컨퍼런스 발표 주제로는 안맞음
<Lyuso> ......
<bundo> 정기 세미나면 모를까 !!
<bundo> Lyuso, 발표 하러 오세요
<Lyuso> 뭐 여튼, 가을에는 참여해 볼 수 있도록 해보겠습니다. =)
<bundo> 요즘 발표자에겐 소정의 비용을 드립니다.
<bundo> 여비는 충분히 되실꺼임
<Lyuso> 발표자료도 준비해야하고...... 부대장비가 많이 빡빡하니까요.
<Lyuso> 기회가 되면, 정기 세미나에서 발표할 기회가 있겠죠.
<bundo> jincreator, 6월 부터 서바이벌 발표 어때요 ?
<bundo> 1등 몰아 주기 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> -.-;
<jincreator> jincreator 몰아주기 어때요 ?
<bundo> 제목 " 난 우분터다"
<jincreator> 5월 부터 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 짜짠 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그럼 이번 부터 할까?
<Lyuso> 무섭다.
<jincreator> 아, 아닙니다. ^^;
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 가장 나이가 어린 발표자에게 몰아주기 ^^;
<bundo> 그건 재미 없음
<bundo> 참석자들이 2명씩 적어내서
<bundo> 1등 가리고
<bundo> 꼴뜽은 다구 까지 맞기
<jincreator> 우분투 정신에 입각합시다. -.-;
<bundo> 우분터 인데
<bundo> 우린 분명하게 터진다
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 우분터
<Lyuso> 우분투 정신 = 배워서 남주자
<bundo> 노우 노우 요즘은 배워서 발표하고 다구 당하자에유
<Lyuso> 오오 바뀌었네요.
<bundo> 암튼 내일들 봅시다 전이만 스르륵 ~~ 다시 거실로 TV 다큐 보러 ,.,,, ..
<jincreator> 네, 내일...이 아니라 오늘 뵐게요.
<Lyuso> 저도 아침 일찍 일어나야 일반버스 타니까(16500원)
<Lyuso> 슬슬 기어들어갑니다.
<jincreator> 네, 먼저 주무세요. 전 내일 발표라 PT 만들어야 해서...T.T
<jincreator> 아, 오늘이지...
<Lyuso> 아 맞다. 뒷풀이는 절대불가능입니다.
<Alsen> http://news.kbs.co.kr/special/digital/vod/sisa/2011/05/27/2298410.html
<Alsen> 북한을 바로 알기
<jincreator> 이만 자러갑니다...
#ubuntu-ko 2011-05-28
<Jinseok> 안녕하세요 다들!
<Jinseok> 반응들이 그렇네요.
<cartes_> 안녕하세요
<cartes_> 저는 있어요! ^^
<Jinseok> cartes_ 다행이군요
<Jinseok> cartes_ 해외 유져 이신가요? 혹은 국내 유저라 오늘 세미나 참석하실건가요
<cartes_> 안할것 같기도 해ㅛㅇ
<cartes_> 해요
<Jinseok> cartes_ 어디 사세요?
<cartes_> 노원구 살아요
<Alsen> 오늘은 세미나 있는 날!!!
<Jinseok> Alsen 안녕히 주무셨나요 ㅋ
<cartes_> Alsen 안녕하세요
<Alsen> 진석, 네, 덕분예요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> cartes, 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<Jinseok> Alsen 제가 최연소를 갱신하군요 ㅋ
<cartes_> 민효린 정말 이쁘군요
<Alsen> 새 기록을 만들어 두시겠네요 ㅎ
<cartes_> 초섹시
<Jinseok> 저는 1시 30분에 왔다가
<cartes_> 미소녀
<Alsen> 1:30 에 시작아닌가요?
<Jinseok> 얼굴들만 뵙고 1시 40분쯤 갈껍니다
<Jinseok> 저는 기념품 받고 얼굴들 뵙고
<Alsen> 토요일인데 무슨 일이라도?
<Jinseok> 가족 결혼식 때문에
<Jinseok> 가야돼요ㅣㅣㅣ
<Alsen> 아..
<Alsen> 그런데도 불구하고 세미나 오시다니 대단하네요 ㅎ
<Jinseok> shriekout 안녕히 주무셨습니까?
<shriekout> Jinseok, 안녕하세요 :)
<Jinseok> Alsen 미아라서 죽을 지경이예요. 미아는 너무 멀어요 용산에서
<Alsen> 미아리?
<Jinseok> 넵
<Alsen> 전 강남에서 자전거 타고 가는걸요 ㅋ
<Jinseok> 미아역 까지 가야돼요 ㅋ
<Jinseok> 결혼식장이 미아역 근처라;;
<Jinseok> 2시 30분에 식 시작이여서
<Jinseok> 2시 20분 까지는 도착을 해야 하거든요
<Jinseok> 다음에서 주는 머그컵 받고
<Jinseok> 가겠습니다
<Jinseok> Alsen 전 안양에서 출발해서 시간이 꽤 걸려요;;
<Alsen> 오오
<Jinseok> 저는 서둘러서 갑니다;;;
<Jinseok> 한강진 에서 40분 걸리군요;;
<cartes_> 아
<cartes_> http://hyeonseok.com/
<cartes_> 진석님이
<cartes_> 현석님하고 약간 이름이 비슷해서 어딘가본듯한느낌인데 그곳을 찾았네요
<Jinseok> ㅋ
<Jinseok> 저는 중딩이랍니다
<Jinseok> 포럼내에선 찐석이
<Jinseok> 왠만해서 실명을 잘 드러네죠 ㅋ
<Jinseok> 근데 또 조용 해졌네요
<cartes_> 하잉
<cartes_> !!!
<Jinseok> cartes_ 뭐하세요
<Jinseok> Alsen 뭐하세요
<cartes_> 그냥 페이스북도 하고
<Alsen> 드라마 봐요
<cartes_> IRC도 하고
<Jinseok> shriekout 뭐하세요
<cartes_> jinseok님 미아리 사세요?
<Jinseok> 어느순간 호출로
<shriekout> 커널 좀 살펴보고 있습니다
<Jinseok> 테러를 저지르면
<Jinseok> 저 미아리 안살고
<Jinseok> 오류동 삽니다
<Jinseok> 오류동 삽니다
<Jinseok> 오류동 삽니다
<Jinseok> 오류동 삽니다
<Jinseok> 오류동 삽니다
<shriekout> 흠... nvidia 가속을 사용하려니...
<cartes_> 도배 금지! 삐이!
<shriekout> 커널 다운그레이드 시키고... 방법이 없나 찾아보는 중입니다
<Jinseok> 저 잠시 외가집에 있어서 안양 와있어요
<Jinseok> 저 알투비트 2판 하고 올께요
<Jinseok> 아 진짜 엔프로텍트 뜨군요
<Jinseok> 게임은 엔임
<Alsen> Seony, 오늘은 세미나 날~! Have a Nice Day~!!
<Seony^MBP> :)
<Jinseok> 안녕하세요
<Jinseok> bundo 저 오늘 참석못해요
<Jinseok> 진짜 빡쳐 가지고 못가겠네요
<Jinseok> 아주 부모님이 너무 싫어요
<Jinseok> 결국 부모님 반대로 못가내요
<Jinseok> bundo
<Jinseok> sla
<Jinseok> 님
<cartes_> 아..
<Jinseok> 미치겠어요
<cartes_> 어떻게 싫어하시는데요?
<Jinseok> 엄마가 가지 말래요
<cartes_> 왜요?
<Jinseok> 가면 학원 때려치라고 그러내요
<Jinseok> 미친 새끼
<cartes_> 으아
<cartes_> 공중장소인데 말 함부로 하지는 말아주세요
<cartes_> 매너요..
<Jinseok> ddc 챗 허용해주세요
<Jinseok> bundo 저 기념품좀
<Jinseok> 챙겨주세요
<Jinseok> bundo
<Jinseok> bundo
<Jinseok> ujuc 오늘 세미나 가시나요?
<Jinseok> ujuc_ 오늘 세미나 가시나요?
<Jinseok> bundo
<Jinseok> bundo
<Jinseok> bundo
<Jinseok> bundo
<Jinseok> bundo
<Jinseok> bundo
<Jinseok> bundo
<Jinseok> bundo
<Jinseok> bundo
<Jinseok> bundo
<Jinseok> bundo
<Jinseok> bundo
<Jinseok> bundo
<Jinseok> bundo
<ujuc_> 진석님...
<Jinseok> bundo
<Jinseok> bundo
<Jinseok> 네?
<ujuc_> 한번만하세요
<CuBric> 우후후
<Jinseok> 저 지금 미치겠어요
<ujuc_> 전 지금 올라가는중입니다..ㅎㅎ^^
<CuBric> ??
<ujuc_> ??
<CuBric> 전 아직 집이네요
<ujuc_> ^^.. 집이 부산이라서
<CuBric> 아이스커피 타서 지하철에서 마실꺼에요
<CuBric> 아
<CuBric> 서울역으로 오시겠네요
<ujuc_> 넵..
<ujuc_> 곧장갑니다..ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 장거리 여행이군요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ujuc_> 뭐..;; 멀긴하지요..ㅎㅎㅎ^^
<CuBric> 아 건담사고 파요
<CuBric> MG 더블0
<ujuc_> .. 건담은 안빠질려구요.. 사진하는것만 해도.. 힘든데.;;
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 카메라 들고 오시나요
<ujuc_> 넵~
<CuBric> 기종이?
<ujuc_> 구경겸..놀러.. 설가는것도 있으니까요..ㅋㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> bundo
<Jinseok> bundo
<Jinseok> bundo
<Jinseok> bundo
<Jinseok> bundo
<Jinseok> bundo
<Jinseok> bundo
<Jinseok> bundo
<Jinseok> bundo
<Jinseok> bundo
<ujuc_> 어제 받은 따끈따끈한..x100입니다.ㅡ.ㅡ;
<ujuc_> 사용법을 모르겠어요.;
<ujuc_> 진썩님..;;;;;;
<ujuc_> 도배는.;
<Jinseok> 분도님 호출 중 입니다
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ujuc_> 한번만 하셔도 되요.. 지금 자리에 없으시면 보지도 못하세요..
<CuBric> 카메라 사용법은 별거 없습니다
<CuBric> 가르쳐 드릴수 있다면 가르쳐 드릴게요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<ujuc_> 그래도.. 신형... 을 사면 익숙해지는데 좀 걸리더라구요..ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 전 그런거 없던데요
<cartes_> 큐브릭님
<CuBric> 와잉
<Jinseok> 큐브릭님
<Jinseok> 혹시 어디사세요?
<cartes_> 진석군이 강분도님한테 호출좀 하고싶데요
<CuBric> 서울
<Jinseok> 그럼
<Jinseok> 혹시 세미나에서
<shriekout> Jinseok, 아얄씨 클라이언트 뭐 사용하세요?
<CuBric> 써니야
<Jinseok> 남은 다음 머그컴
<shriekout> 호출 그런 식으로 하면
<CuBric> 남는건 다 내가방으로
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 상대방은 상당히 기분 나쁩니다
<Jinseok> 혹시 세미나에서 남은 다음머그컵 택배로 붙여주세요
<CuBric> 착불로 항공우편으로
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 아예 씹어버리시는군요
<Jinseok> 저 아얄씨 클라이언트는 인클챗 입니다만
<Jinseok> xchat 기반 아얄씨 입니다
<CuBric> 오늘 기브엔 테이크 시간에
<CuBric> 시퓨와 램 풀어야지
<cartes_> 어떤가요?
<Jinseok> CuBric 님 저 오늘 참석 못해서 그래요
<ujuc_> 우와~~~~
<cartes_> CuBric님, 어떤 시퓨 램?
<ujuc_> 전..;; 가져갈께없어서.. 맨손인데.;;
<cartes_> +_+?
<CuBric> 그건 몰라도 됨
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Jinseok> 장난으로 말고 그냥 선물로 선불택배로 붙여주시면 안돼요?>
<CuBric> 선불은 없음
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Jinseok> 아 저진짜 완전 기분 더럽거든요
<CuBric> 그리고 사람이 몇명이나 올지도 모르는 상황에
<CuBric> 오지도 못하면서 사은품만 받겠다는 생각도 좀 그렇고
<Jinseok> 이거는 미친 엄마새끼 때문에 못와요
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<CuBric> 엄마새끼?
<cartes_> 진석군 채팅방에 욕함부로 쓰는거 아니에요
<CuBric> 지금 그걸 말이라고 씨부리는 건가?
<cartes_> 화나면 혼자말만 하세요
<cartes_> 제가 분도님께 한번 연락해볼게요
<CuBric> 그럼 넌 엄마없이 혼나 태어난 몸이겠군
<CuBric> 혼자
<CuBric> 생각이 있는건지 없는건지
<CuBric> 정신못차리는듯
<cartes_> 분도님 지금 부재중이라서 전화하면 않되겠네요
<bundo> 분도 새끼라고 할까봐 도망 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 나 나갑니다 지금 출발 ~
<Jinseok> 왜 분도님
<Jinseok> 가셨죠
<cartes_> 부모님께 다시 설득해보세요..
<cartes_> 학원이랑 겹쳐서 못가는거에요 진석님은?
<Jinseok> 아니요
<Jinseok> 그냥 가지말래요
<Jinseok> 컴퓨터 관련된거라고 미친
<ujuc> 20분만 더가면 설이군요..ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 히히 이둥중
<ujuc> 전.. 이만 컴 끄겠습니다.. 서울역까지.. 10분남았네요.ㅡ.ㅡ;;;
<ujuc> 가서 점심을 먹어야되나.ㅠ.ㅠ.
<ujuc> bundo 님 혹시.. 회의장 음식물 들고 들어가도 됩니까.ㅡ.ㅡ??? 햄버거.ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<ujuc> 먹고 가야되나..음.....
<ujuc> 저기.. 여기 .. 에어콘좀 켜주세요.. 더워죽겠어요.ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<ndsin> 흠
<ndsin> 난 지금 깨서 못갔... ㅋㅋ
<ujuc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 여긴 지금 다음사옥 내부입니가
<yemharc> 입니다
<yemharc> 전 동반으로 같이오 CuBric
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 밀이는 잠시 행사도우미로 불려나간
<yemharc> 투컴돌리는 큐브릭입니당
<yemharc> 행사가 곧 시작되겠군요
<yemharc> 써니야 머하니
<yemharc> 자는중이려낭
<ujuc> yemharc 혹시 wifi뭐 써야되나요.. 지금 제 폰으로 하고 있는데.;
<yemharc> 어디게세요
<yemharc> 저 앞자리 오른쪽에
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 일루 오세요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ujuc> 전 대각선으로 뒤쪽에.ㅡ.ㅡ;
<ujuc> 헐..
<yemharc> 지금 타이핑하는중
<yemharc> 여기 오시면 와이파이 쓸쑤있어요
<yemharc> 에그 가지고 왔거든둉
<ujuc> 보입니다.. 청색 아디다스 티..ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 전 큐브릭입니다
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ujuc> 아.ㅡ.ㅡ;;;
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아이다스가 아니라
<yemharc> 노스페이스 인데
<yemharc> 일루오삼ㄴ
<ujuc> 아.ㅡ.ㅡ.
<ujuc> 멀어서.ㅡ.ㅡ
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 후딱 오삼
<yemharc> 안오면
<ujuc> 넹..갑니다.;
<yemharc> 와이파이 없음
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<ujuc> 정리좀하고..;;
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 포니옹 어디게시려낭
<hacking_u> 모임 왔습니다
<hacking_u> 맥 쓰는 jangnan|mac 님은 우분투 모임에 나오셨습니다
<jangnan|mac> 까까먹으러 왓는데 까까가 없어
<hacking_u> 깍깍
<ujuc> 배고픕니다... 밥도 안먹고왔더니..ㅡ.ㅡ;
<jangnan|mac> 냉면먹고왔음
<ujuc> 헐..
<jangnan|mac> 냉면냉면냉면
<jangnan|mac> http://search.naver.com/search.naver?sm=tab_hty&where=nexearch&query=%C1%A6%BD%C3%C4%AB+%B3%C3%B8%E9&x=0&y=0
<ujuc> ...괜히..클릭...ㅠ.ㅠ
<jangnan|mac> 이건진짜
<jangnan|mac> http://clien.career.co.kr/cs2/bbs/board.php?bo_table=image&wr_id=3479782
<ujuc> 헉. 놓쳤다..헉..;
<hacking_u> ???
<hacking_u> 뭐가 놓쳤다는 .... / ujuc
<ujuc> ... 말씀하시는거요.ㅡ.ㅡ;; 딴짓좀했더니.ㅡ.ㅡ;
<jangnan|mac> 그냥 주옥같은 말씀임
<ujuc> ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 아... 지금 제 반경 10m 안에 계신 듯?
<hacking_u> 아닌가;
<jangnan|mac> ujuc, 머리에 손잠깐올려봐요
<ujuc> ... 저기..
<ujuc> 분도님 바로 옆에있어요.ㅡ.ㅡ
<ujuc> 구석이긴하지만.ㅡ.ㅡ
<jangnan|mac> 외톨이시네요
<jangnan|mac> 구석에 구겨져있다니
<ujuc> 부산에서 ..한분을 더 대리고 올려고 했는데..일하신다며..
<ujuc> 내치셨다는.ㅡ.ㅡ
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<ujuc> 안녕하세요^^>ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 오프모임 잘 하고 계시나 모르겠넹 ㅎㅎ
<jangnan|mac> 팥빙수먹고 싶다
<hacking_u> 팥빙냉면
<jangnan|mac> ㅇㅇ
<jangnan|mac> 것도 괜찬은데
<hacking_u> 쩝
<ujuc> 전 둘다.ㅡ.ㅡ.. 배고픕니다!!
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jangnan|mac> 지금 강의하시는데 귀에 안들어옴
<imsu> 저 또한 아직 밥을 안먹어서 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<ujuc> 전..아침부터......
<jangnan|mac> 전 12시 30분쯤에 냉면먹엇어요
<ujuc> 저.. 그때.. 서울역 도착했었네요..;;쩝.ㅠ.ㅠ
<ndsin> 전 그때 기상 ㅡㅡ
<ujuc> ;;;
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 강의 안듣고 떠든 사람 이름 적고 있음 =3
<ujuc> 헉..
<jangnan|mac> 전 포기햇음
<jangnan|mac> ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> shriekout 어디앉으신
<shriekout> 전 못 갔어요
<shriekout> ㅠㅠ
<ndsin> 매지구름님은 쉽게 얼굴을 내비치시는 분이 아니시죠
<hacking_u> 반경 10m 안에 있으시면 사살하려고 했는데요
<hacking_u> (?)
<hacking_u> 엔신님 오셔야 함 뵈는데
<jangnan|mac> 매지구름님은 일단 박효신닮앗음
<ndsin> 오늘 원래 갈려고 했는데
<ndsin> 깨니까 1시였음
<hacking_u> ndsin, 블로그에 흑백이미지는 봤습니다만
<hacking_u> 지금 오세요 서울이신데
<hacking_u> 오늘은 1부 2부 길잖
<ndsin> ㅋㅋ 할일이 많슴니다 ㅜㅜ
<jangnan|mac> 팥빙수좀 사들고와요
<hacking_u> ㅇㅁㅇ
<jangnan|mac> 먹고싶음
<hacking_u> 냉명
<ndsin> 일주일에 한번해야하는 청소도 해야되고
<hacking_u> 명>면
<hacking_u> 청소는 그냥 1주일 생략
<hacking_u> 하심 됩니다
<ujuc> 전.. 먹을만한걸로..
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ujuc> 부탁드립니다.ㅠ.
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 하여튼 이름 다 적고 있삼 =3
<shriekout> 떠든 사람
<jangnan|mac> 난 안갔으니깐 상관없음
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<ujuc> 뭐.. 전..
<ujuc> 조용히..;
<ujuc> ㅠ.ㅠ. 어렵다ㅠ.ㅠ.
<hacking_u> 쩝
<jangnan|mac> 독거노인 한분왔어요
<shriekout> jangnan|mac, 아까부터 있지 않았삼? =3
<shriekout> 혹시 구글어스에서 조이스틱 사용하시는 분 있나옹?
<shriekout> 안되네...
<jasonjang> 않될 이유가 없을것 같은데...수상하네요
<jasonjang> 오랫만여요 shriekout facebook에 매지구름님은 다른 분이요?
<shriekout> jangnan|mac, 안녕하세요
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 같은 사람입니다
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ 예
<jasonjang> 114
<shriekout> 조이스틱을 인식시켰는데...
<shriekout> 게임들 깔아서 테스트 해봤는데...
<shriekout> 구글어스에서만 작동 안해요...
<shriekout> 작동은 커녕... 조이스틱을 아예 구글어스에서는 없다고 해버리네요
<jangnan|mac> 어우 더워
<jasonjang> 흐음. 그랬군요 shriekout 그리고 jang nan 님이 놀라서 뛰어 나온 듯. 저는 jason jang ㅎ
<jasonjang> 누가 페북 ; 아얄씨의 매지구름님이 다른 분이라고...믿었었네요. 쩝
<shriekout> ...
<shriekout> 전... 오프와 온라인에서 전혀 다르게 행동하고...
<shriekout> 각 온라인마다도 다 다르게 행동합니다 =3
<jangnan|mac> 자손장님이 선글라스 끼신분인가요?
<jangnan|mac> 까까 사먹고 싶어도
<jangnan|mac> 자판기가 천원짜리만 먹네
<jangnan|mac> 오천원이랑 만원 안먹음
<ujuc> 카드도 없다던..
<jangnan|mac> 다음에 카페테리아도 없음
<ujuc> 아.ㅡ.ㅡ 천원짜리가 잇구나..!!!
<jangnan|mac> 천원짤있음 가서 빨리 까까
<jangnan|mac> ㄲ
<ujuc> 문에서 가장 먼뎁니다..ㅡ.ㅡ;
<jangnan|mac> 단게 들어가야지 달달해서
<jangnan|mac> 집중이 잘되는데
<hacking_u> 어이쿠 끊어졌
<jasonjang> hacking_u;지금 세미나 장소에 있어요?
<jasonjang> jangnan|mac; 저 선글레스 자주 안씁니다. 그리고 저 안경 쓴 사진, 공개된 것 거의 없습니다.
<ujuc> 맨뒤에서 두번째보시면.. 맥북백북 hacking_u 이렇게 계시더군요.ㅡ.ㅡ;
<jasonjang> ujuc 세미나 장에 계심?
<jasonjang> 지금 온라인 =생방송 하는 주변에 좀 조용히 시켜주실레요?
<ujuc> 넵..
<ujuc> 지금 어디서 방송을 하고있으신가죠.ㅡ.ㅡ;
<hacking_u> ujuc 님 왼쪽에 아이폰
<ujuc> 아.
<hacking_u> 에도가와님
<ujuc> 그근처에.. 씨르러운분이.ㅡ.ㅡ;;;
<hacking_u> 그리고 맨 뒤에 coding_robot님
<hacking_u> 두분이서 방송인듯
<hacking_u> 근데 제가 앞에서 시끄럼게 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ujuc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 흑객, 알찌?! 나 버럭. ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> ujuc 아얄씨에서는 오랫만 입니다.
<ujuc> ^^.. 그동안 안썼습니다.^^..ㅎㅎㅎ
<ujuc> jasonjang 어디서 뵌적이있었나요.ㅡ.ㅡ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<ujuc> ;;.ㅡ.ㅡ. 아뒤가 약간 익숙한.ㅡ.ㅡ;;;;;;;
<ujuc> 단기기억력인지라.ㅡ.ㅡ;
<jasonjang> in 포럼. ujuc . 그리고 몇달전 세미나에서도?
<jasonjang> 젊은 분이 벌써 그러믄 쓰나? 콱 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ujuc> 몇달전...세미나면 어디??시죠.;;;;;;;
<ujuc> 전 세미나 처음인데...;;;
<jasonjang> 그럼 세미나는 취소. ㅋ
<jasonjang> 저 외출
<ujuc> 넵ㅋㅋㅋ
<ujuc> 헉.. 발표내용이안들어오네.ㅠ.ㅠ.... 저거 수업으로 들었던..ㅡ.ㅡ;; 책인데..;;쩝.;
<hacking_u> 그렇군요
<hacking_u> jasonjang,
<hacking_u> 알죠 물론
<hacking_u> 세번이나뵜는데
<jasonjang> 왜? 요........흑객
<jasonjang> 저 외출 표시 했구만....hacking_U
<hacking_u> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 외출이 아니셨나요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 가다가 왔다. 버럭 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 요
<hacking_u> 여튼 죄송...
<jasonjang> ㅋ 풉, 또 나감.
<jangnan|mac> 여성분이 왓네
<jasonjang> 흑객. Self 출석부 적어서...포럼에 올려 주실레?
<jasonjang> 누구? 고윤정님?
<jangnan|mac> 몰라요 누군지는
<jangnan|mac> 첨봐서요
<jasonjang> 대딩?
<jangnan|mac> 대딩인가
<jasonjang> 에쒸....글케 보는 눈이 없어서야....
<CuBric> 캉
<jasonjang> 척! 하믄 견적이 나와야지....에잉~ 쯔쯧 아직 멀었어....ㅋㅋㅋ
<jangnan|mac> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jangnan|mac> 견적
<CuBric> 윈도우로 접속
<CuBric> 아악
<jasonjang> 암튼 *세미나 장에 계신 분들께 부탁* 드리자면, 동영상 생중계하는 곳 주변에 *소음 좀 줄여 주*십사.....
<ujuc> 산으로..산으로...
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> 지금 방송이 맨 뒷자리건가요
<jangnan|mac> 이방에 있는사람들중 떠드는 양반들이 범인
<jangnan|mac> ㅋㅋㅋ
<shriekout> "발표자가 오덕후야 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 발표물에 애니가 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ"
<shriekout> 발표물에 애니...
<CuBric> ㅋㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 전부 강의에 집중 안하고...
<shriekout> 아얄씨 아니면... 트윗... ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 이름 다 적어둬야지.. 떠든 사람 =33
<CuBric> 아웃님부터 이름
<shriekout> 전... 오늘 참석 못햇어요...
<shriekout> 밖에서 감시중 =3
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ujuc> 오노.. 전아님..ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 지금 명환님 하는중
<hacking_u> 꺅
<hacking_u> 큐브릭님은 앞자리 아이폰 생중계 에도가와님 오른쪽
<hacking_u> ujuc님은 그 앞자리
<CuBric> ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 쉿
<shriekout> 아바타 놀이 합시다
<ujuc> 말 한마디도 안하고 있다며..ㅋ
<hacking_u> 저는 맨 뒷줄 갤럭시탭 방송하시는 중3님 앞 왼쪽
<jangnan|mac> 저도 오늘 참석못햇어요
<hacking_u> 진크리에이터는 제 오른쪽 장난님은 왼쪽
<shriekout> ujuc, 하품을 소리 내어 하세요
<hacking_u> 장난님 왼쪽에 sople1
<shriekout> =33
<CuBric> 내 옆에 밀이...
<shriekout> hacking_u, 왼손을 올렸다가 내리세요
<shriekout> =33
<hacking_u> ....=ㅁ=
<ujuc> ..
<jangnan|mac> 앞줄에 계시네요
<CuBric> 아 기브엔 테이크로 시퓨하고 램가지고 왔는데
<CuBric> 도로 가져가야할 분위기
<ujuc> 전.. 맨손..
<jangnan|mac> i7인가요?
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<CuBric> 가져가야ㅔㄱㅆ당
<hacking_u> 저 주세요
<hacking_u> 시퓨 뭔데요
<CuBric> 올드버전들
<jangnan|mac> 뭐긴 486이지
<hacking_u> core2dua?
<hacking_u> duo?
<hacking_u> core1duo?
<CuBric> 내놓지도 말아야징
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<jangnan|mac> 잘가라고
<jangnan|mac> 대놓고 말하네
<jangnan|mac> ㅉ
<hacking_u> Wjq
<hacking_u> 실수로 Ctrl + W
<hacking_u> jangnan|mac, 쩝
<hacking_u> jangnan|mac, 여기서 파코즈를 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 끌량까지 하고 계심
<CuBric> 집창고에 os2/warp 패키지로 굴러댕기는
<CuBric> 브레이크 타임
<Seony> 옛날에 OS/2 Warp를 무려 8만원 주고 구입했던 기억이 나네요
<Seony> 고등학생 때였는데, 그때당시 8만원이면 진짜 거금이었는데...
<Seony> 재밌는 19금 사진... ㅎㅎ http://www.gesomoon.com/Ver2/userData/image/20110526/130640786071405218.gif
<jangnan|mac> 아놔
<jangnan|mac> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jangnan|mac> 세미나장인데
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> 바다 한가운데이신가요 역시
<jangnan|mac> 이제 충분한거같아
<jangnan|mac> 30분인데
<hacking_u> jincreator
<Jinseok> 안녕하세요
<DingGGu> 어
<DingGGu> 전체채널로날라갔나?
<DingGGu> 죄송합니다
<komallm> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Guest81115> 안녕하세요
<Guest81115> 아무도 안계신가봐요
<Guest81115> 즐거운 주말 되세요~
<stoutcho21> 안녕하세요
<stoutcho21> 안녕하세요
<DingGGu> mkdir 할 때 해당 유저권한으로 생성, 어떻게 합니까? root 상태에서 test계정으로 된걸로 생성한다던지.. 로그인하고 빼고 귀찮아서 말이죠..
<ujuc> man mkdir에 있지않을까요.ㅡ.ㅡ;
<shriekout> mkdir 이 해당 유저권한으로 안되던가요?
<ujuc> 루트 상태에서 만들면 루트 유저 권한으로만 되지않나요.ㅡㅡ;;; 다른거 해줄려면 다른 명령어를 써야되는걸로 아는데요..;;;
<shriekout> chown 을 사용해서 사용자 바꾸면 되죠
<shriekout> mkdir testdir
<shriekout> chown test testdir
<shriekout> 이렇게 하면 testdir이 test 계정 소유가 됩니다
<komallm> 안녕하세요 ^^
<drake_kr> 생존자 계신가염
<Ponics_com_Begin> 훔.. 지금 집에 돌아옴..
<Ponics_com_Begin> 택배 서비스 다 끝내고 옴...
<Ponics_com_Begin> 어흑..
#ubuntu-ko 2011-05-29
<stoutcho21> 안녕하세요
<stoutcho21> 어제 세미나 알차고 유익햇습니다 ^^
<terras> 안녕하세열..
<stoutcho21> 저는 어제 그 파란색&검은색 체크무니옷입은
<stoutcho21> 중3학년이엿습니다
<stoutcho21> 다들 회사원이나 고등학생이라고 노리시더군요..
<terras> 이런말 할 사람은 아니지만... 환영합니다. ㅋㅋ
<stoutcho21> 넵...감사합니다
<stoutcho21> 어제 뒷풀이도 그랫고 너무 강렬한첫인상과 재미...
<stoutcho21> 특히 분도님은 생각보다 많이 다르셧다는...
<terras> 어떤 이미지를 상상하셧길래..
<stoutcho21> 생각보다 많이다르시던데요 ㅋ
<stoutcho21> 그나저나 뒷풀이때 재미잇엇던게
<stoutcho21> 아분투 리눅서들이라 뒷풀이장소도 데비안로고가 있는 장소로 가더라하다는...http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/250951_207448505960466_100000859537568_565345_3897113_n.jpg
<stoutcho21> 명한님도 웃겨서 쓰러졋다는 후소문이...
<stoutcho21> 명환님..
<laggard> 오 세미나 참석 했던 분들이 부럽습니다.
<stoutcho21> 그나저나 단체사진을 안찍은걸로아는데.. 응?
<stoutcho21> 나만안찍힌건가...
<laggard> 설마 그럴리가 있겠어요
<stoutcho21> 역시 제가 빠진거겟죠..
<laggard> 전 세미나를 한번도 못갔어요
<stoutcho21> 아니면 세미나시작전에 찍을린없겟고...
<laggard> 많이 가고 싶어요
<stoutcho21> 나중에 한번 꼭오세요!
<laggard> 그런데 단체 사진은 어디서 봐요?
<stoutcho21> 알차고 재미있을뿐만아니라 다른세미나랑은 다르게
<stoutcho21> 가족같은 분위기네요
<stoutcho21> 우분투.com위키에
<stoutcho21> 나와요
<laggard> 아하 그렇군요
<stoutcho21> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam#Meeting & Seminars
<stoutcho21> 여기가셔서 2010년도부터 2006년도까지나왓네요
<stoutcho21> 곧있으면 업데이트 되겟죠 ^^
<stoutcho21> 저도 빨리 카르마점수를 획득해서 번역팀이 되고싶은데....
<stoutcho21> 방법을 몰라서 들가질 못하겟네요...
<laggard> 카르마 점수 획득 방법을 들었는데 듣고 잊어버렸네요
<stoutcho21> ㅇ;번포럼에 재미있엇던게..
<laggard> 네
<stoutcho21> 그놈3를 발표햇는데
<stoutcho21> 사람들이 그롬3주제보다는
<stoutcho21> ppt효과를 궁금해하셧다는 ㅋㅋ
<stoutcho21> 저는 밥먹으로 잠시 잠수좀타겟습니다
<laggard> 네
<stoutcho21> 돌아왓습니다
<stoutcho21> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam
<stoutcho21> 지금알앗는데 공식위키를가보니까
<stoutcho21> 한글웹링크가 없는링크인듯하네요
<laggard> 한글웹링크가 뭐지요? '한글위키' 말하는 건가요?
<stoutcho21> 위키가있는걸로봐선
<stoutcho21> 한국포럼을말하는것같긴한데...
<stoutcho21> 거기에 "한글웹링크"라는 링크가있네요
<laggard> 방금 다시보니 그 위에 있네요
<laggard> 저도 계속 연결중이에요
<stoutcho21> 한번도 못본링크라서 궁금하네요
<laggard> 한글 웹이란곳의주소를 알면 좋을텐데 주소알 수 있나요?
<stoutcho21> 저도 우분투 포럼넘어온지는 얼마안되서요
<stoutcho21> 몇달전만해도 수세유저..
<laggard> 유럽에선 수세를 많이 쓴다고 들은 풍월이 있습니다
<stoutcho21> 네
<stoutcho21> Yast라고
<stoutcho21> 통합 관리툴같은것도있어서 다루기도편하고
<cartes_> stoutcho21, 안녕하세요
<stoutcho21> 안녕하세요
<cartes_> 반갑습니다.
<cartes_> 어제부터 오신분이신가요?
<stoutcho21> 한달전부터눈팅하다가
<stoutcho21> 간간히 글쓰다가 본격적으로 활동할려고요 ^^
<cartes_> 아..^^
<stoutcho21> 세미나를 계기로..알아간것도 많앗고 여러가지가 있네요
<cartes_> 저는 채팅방활동만 해요.. 웹사이트는 잘 안가구;
<cartes_> 그래서 처음본것 같네요^^
<stoutcho21> ^^ 네 채팅방은 어제처음입니다
<cartes_> IRC가 연결방법이 생소하다보니 들어오는사람들만 들어오는경향이 있는것 같아요
<stoutcho21> 네...
<stoutcho21> 저희세대(96년생)
<stoutcho21> 들은 IRC자체를 거의 모르거나 이름만아는 분들이 많은데
<stoutcho21> 조금 오래된놈이고 조금 생소하다보니 그런것같네요
<cartes_> 아 96년생이면 우와.. 어리시겠네요;
<stoutcho21> 네중3이요..
<stoutcho21> 근페 포럼에 중1분도계시더라구요..
<cartes_> 좋네요
<stoutcho21> 수세를 초창기떄 초등학생때 다루다가 데스크탑용으로 찾다가 우분투로넘어온건데..
<cartes_> 이야.. 저는 레드햇리눅스 중2때부터 깐다고 삽질했었는데
<cartes_> 초등학교때부터라니 일찍부터시네요
<stoutcho21> 아마 그때 컴퓨터를 이렇게저렇게 마구 잡이로공부할려는것때문에그랫던것같네요
<stoutcho21> 슬슬
<stoutcho21> 나가봐야겟네요
<laggard> 스마트폰에는 irc 프로그램 없으려나요?
<stoutcho21> 있네요
<stoutcho21> 안드로이드는 많은데 맘에드는건없는것같네요..
<stoutcho21> 지금 stoutcho21_on
<stoutcho21> 요게 스마트폰으로 접속한건데 채널조인은되는데
<stoutcho21> 글이안써지고 채팅이안뜨네요...
<stoutcho21> 플그램바꿔봐야겟네요
<stoutcho21> 저는 타사이트 학생당모임을 참여하러
<stoutcho21> 잠수타겟습니다
<cartes_> 네
<cartes_> laggard, 저는 안드로이드폰쓰는데
<Seony> cartes_: 기계식 키보드가 왔는데 생각보다 압력이 쎄지않아서 당황... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 내가 손꾸락 힘이 그다지 쎈건 아닌데..
<cartes_> androirc 어플 저도 써요
<cartes_> Seony, 우와 축하드려요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 축하까지야...
<Seony> 다른 기계식들이 아마 엄청 부드러울 듯... 저는 부드러운 키보드 진짜 싫어하거든요ㅕ...
<Seony> 그래서 일부러 키압력이 좀 쎈걸 샀는데도 그냥저냥...
<cartes_> 부드러우면 손목과 손에
<cartes_> 피로가 줄잖아요
<Seony> 대신 오타가 늘죠
<cartes_> 적응되시면 괜찮을거 같아요..aa
<Seony> 싼걸 사서 그런지 만족도가 별로 안높네요. 아 그냥 사는 김에 비싼거 살 걸 그랬나...
<cartes_> 흠냥
<cartes_> 리얼포스고고씽ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오늘 wedding aniversary인데... 돈은 없고... 고다이바 쪼꼬렛이나 살까... ㅎㅎ
<cartes_> 여자들은 꽃좋아하는거 같으니까
<cartes_> 꽃다발사용 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 결혼하고나면 바뀌는 게 꽃이에요.
<Seony> 울 와이프는 꽃 선물을 제일 싫어해요
<laggard> Seony, wedding aniversary 축하합니다 :)
<Seony> 감사합니다. 근데 사실 축하받을 일인지는 모르겠어요ㅕ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그동안 별일 없이 잘 살아왔다는 것에 축하받는 거겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<laggard> 그럼요 !
<cartes_> 몇주년이에용?
<Seony> 음... 5주년인가... 해깔리네요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes_> 케익에 주년수대로 촛불을
<cartes_> 꽂아용!
<cartes_> 히힣
<Seony> 5주년 맞네요.
<cartes_> >>ㅑ악!
<Seony> 아... 고다이바 쪼꼬렛 살려면 슬슬 나가야할텐데 살까말까 고민되네요. 넘 비싸서...
<cartes_> 나도 결혼해야할텐데 부담스러워서;
<Seony> 생각해보니 고다이바 쪼꼬렛 2개면 기계식 키보드 한 개 값이군요.
<cartes_> 훼레로 로쉐 어때여?
<cartes_> 고다이바 찾아보니 그런거군요
<Seony> Godiva
<Seony> 페레로 로쉐는 결혼기념일에 어울리지 않는 레벨이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes_> ㄷㄷㄷ...
<cartes_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 어디 편의점에서 파는 초콜렛을... ㅎㅎ
<cartes_> 제가 편의점레벨이라서 ㅜㅠ
<cartes_> 요즘은 돈이 없어서 가나초콜렛 레벨이 되었다죠
<cartes_> 동네슈퍼
<cartes_> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> HI
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<cartes_> 하이요
<cartes_> 아 조물주님이 한글닉을 못쓰셔서
<cartes_> 그렇군요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요. 한글닉을 못써서 그런 것 맞습니다.
<jincreator> 포럼의 경우 가입 아이디가 닉이 되는 걸 몰라서 jincreator가 되었습니다. -.-;
<cartes_> 저두요
<cartes_> kldp도 그렇더군요
<jincreator> Kldp는 활동을 잘 안해서 몰랐네요. 아마 대부분의 phpbb 기반 게시판이 다 그럴 겁니다.
<cartes_> 네 그렇거같애요
<cartes_> 누가 cartes라는 제닉을 가져가버렸네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<cartes_> 챈서브인가 먼저 닉서브에 등록해둘껄
<Seony> 등록안하셨었나봐요...
<Seony> 원래 irc 하면 닉섭 등록은 기본이잖아요...
<jincreator> 전 제일 짜증나는게 제가 튕길 경우 전 아직 로그아웃하지 않은 것으로 되어 있어 제 닉을 제가 2~300초동안 사용하지 못합니다. -.-;
<cartes_> 그렇더라구요
<Seony> 음... 전 그런 건 짜증나진 않아요. 어차피 기다리면 되니까...
<Seony> 근데 남이 내 닉 가져가면 기다려도 소용이 없잖아요...
<Seony> 그놈이 irc를 그만두든 내가 닉을 바꾸든 해야하니.. ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 아, 하긴 그게 더 짜증나겠군요.
<jincreator> 그래서 어느날부터 카테스님 닉 뒤에 언더바가 붙었군요!
<cartes_> 네
<cartes_> 붙었어요^^;
<cartes_> 웹표준에 대해서 다들 어떻게 생각하시나요?
<cartes_> 전 지금 공부중입니다..ㅋㅋ
<cartes_> C++보다 훨씬 재밋네요
<Seony> 전 요즘 펄 공부하느라.... 무쟈게 재밌어요
<cartes_> 펄6는 좀 멋있던데
<cartes_> 펄5는 살펴봤는데
<cartes_> PHP랑 별로 다른점을 못느끼겠어요
<Seony> PHP랑 비슷하다기보단 C랑 비슷한거죠.
<cartes_> 딱히 펄의 장점이 뭔지 잘몰르겠고
<Seony> 펄이나 PHP나 C랑 비슷하잖아요...
<Seony> 펄의 장점은 정규식
<cartes_> 네 세개다 비슷한거같아요
<cartes_> 그래서 자꾸 C언어 배운사고방식으로
<cartes_> Perl문제들을 풀어봤었어요ㅗ
<cartes_> 함수쓰고 forloop돌리고
<Seony> 원래 언어는 같은 문화권에서 이해할 수 있는 거라서.... 아무래도 C를 했으면 비슷한 언어들을 쉽게 배우죠... 비교하자면 C는 영어권으로 볼 수 있겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes_> ruby나 python처럼 램다니 함수형,객체형이니
<cartes_> 이런거 신기해보여요
<Seony> 자바를 째끔 배워서 이제 객체형은 익숙해졌죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 하지만 역시 프로그래밍은 재 성격엔 잘... 언어도 그렇고..
<CuBric> 키어
<CuBric> 카어
<jincreator> 큐브릭님, 안녕하세요.
<Seony> CuBric: Hi !
<CuBric> 히릉
<CuBric> 할룽
<CuBric> 써니야
<cartes_> 큐브릭아저씨 안녕하세요
<CuBric> 시꾸럇
<ujuc> 안녕하세요^^?.
<CuBric> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아이폰앱 NBA Jam 세일합니다. 4.99 -> 0.99
<CuBric> 부산에서 올라오셔서 힘들일정을 소화하고 간
<Seony> 기간한정이래요. 얼른 구매하시길...
<CuBric> 나의 어마어마 한 기브엔테이크 에
<CuBric> 사람들 오우우우
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 안그런가여 우죽님
<ujuc> 그거.. 들고가라고했던. 해킹유는.ㅡ.ㅡ.
<ujuc> 어디갔나..
<cartes_> 큐브릭님 뭐드리셨는데요?
<ujuc> ;;
<ujuc> 너무 많아서..;
<CuBric> 시피유 5개와 램10개
<CuBric> 지금 다음머그컵으로 커피마시는중
<cartes_> 헉
<cartes_> 큐브릭님 Core 2 Duo?
<CuBric> 그런건 몰라도 됨
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ujuc> 전 머그컵 들고 회사가서.. 먹을껍니다..ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 우죽ㅇ님
<CuBric> 저 그거도 있어요
<CuBric> 우분투 목죽
<cartes_> 아... Pentium D 있었어요 받아올껄
<CuBric> 목줄
<CuBric> 후훗
<CuBric> 아직 기브엔 테이크에 내가 내놓은 물건은
<jincreator> 아, 뒤에서 조금 노닥거리다가 목줄 못받았어요. T.T
<CuBric> 10/1 도 안됨
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> O.O;
<CuBric> 하드는 일단 160기가 기준으로
<CuBric> 한박스 가지고 있고
<CuBric> 머 나올건 많음
<CuBric> 데탑 본체 2대도 있고
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 근데 그건 내맘임
<CuBric> 내놓을지 말지는
<ujuc> 헉...
<CuBric> 아 CRT 19인치도 있구낭
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 기계식 키보드 들고 오면
<CuBric> 경쟁이 심해질듯
<jincreator> $.$!
<CuBric> 체리청축
<ujuc> 완전... 전쟁터?ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 쿼드코어 시퓨라도 들고 오는날엔
<cartes_> 저 인터넷/사무용급 윈도XP돌릴컴퓨터가 필요해요
<cartes_> 아니다
<cartes_> 부품얻는건 실례에요
<CuBric> ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes_> 그냥 용산에서 구할려구요
<cartes_> 나중에
<CuBric> 그러려무낭
<cartes_> 네에 아찌
<cartes_> ^^*
<CuBric> 우죽님
<CuBric> 오늘 삼실에 오니
<CuBric> HP 프로북 주네요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 와이드 화면을 쓰는
<CuBric> 써니야
<CuBric> 어플그만좀 사라
<ujuc> 헉..... 부럽.ㅠ.ㅠ.
<CuBric> 어제 그 놋북은
<ujuc> 저는.. 그냥 맥북으로 만족하며 살아요....ㅎㅎㅎㅎ..
<CuBric> 밀이가 셋팅해준다 해서
<CuBric> 들고감
<CuBric> 우죽님
<CuBric> 저 창고에 맥북프로가 잠자고 있습니당
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 썬더기술을 적용한 최신
<jincreator> 그런 건 잠자게 해두면 아깝잖아요. 차라리 기브 & 테이크 시간에 내놓으시면...
<CuBric> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 이번에는 예밀님과 대자 드시는 건가요?
<CuBric> 돈주면 내놓을수 있음
<CuBric> 감자탕 안먹음
<CuBric> 다른거 먹을것임
<CuBric> 진군 머리가 왜그리 허연겨...
<jincreator> T.T;
<CuBric> 놀라짜낭
<jincreator> 밤늦게까지 공부를 열심히 해서 ^^;
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<jincreator> ...라고 하고 싶네요.
<CuBric> 난 고딩때 놀면서 공부해도
<CuBric> 성적 잘나왔는데 말이지
<jincreator> -ㅅ-
<CuBric> 어제 최악의 시간은
<CuBric> 독후감 이였음
<CuBric> 집에 가고 싶은 충동이
<jincreator> 그 이전 독후감보다는 나았어요. ^^;
<CuBric> 그래도 난 첨모임이라서
<CuBric> 충격적이였음
<ujuc> 그래도..
<jincreator> 뭐, 앞으로는 당분간 없을 겁니다. 이벤트를 통해 더이상 책을 선물로 받은 사람이 없어서요.
<ujuc> 정말. 그건...
<jincreator> 전 그때 PT 만드느라 정신이 없어서...
<Jinseok> wubi로 설치 하는데 amd64 로 받는 이유좀 알려주세요
<jincreator> wubi.exe만 받아서 사용하는 건가요, 아니면 iso 파일 안에 들어있는 wubi를 iso 째로 마운트하거나 cd를 넣어서 사용하는 건가요?
<bug_king> 저기 죄송한데 테스트 한번 부탁드려도 될까요?
<jincreator> 무슨 테스트인데요?
<bug_king> 파이어폭스를 윈도우용으로 컴파일 했는데요
<bug_king> 제 시스템에서는 모든 브라우저가
<bug_king> 워낙에 빨라 알기가 힘들어서요
<jincreator> ...일단 저는 윈도가 아니라서요...
<bug_king> 그냥 사용해보시고 기존의 것보다 속도가 어느정도인지...좀...^^
<bug_king> 네..
<jincreator> 그건 그렇고 참 부러운 시스템이네요. ^^;
<bug_king> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bug_king> ssd를 사용하니까 그렇게 되네욤
<jincreator> 버박같은 걸 사용해서 테스트해보면 어떨까요?
<bug_king> 아...그럼 좀 나을려나요?
<jincreator> 메모리같은 사양을 일부러 낮춰주고 외장하드나 usb에 가상디스크 만들면 ssd 효과도 무시할 수 있으니까요.
<bug_king> 넵
<Jinseok> 우분투 설치 들어 갑니다 ㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 전 이만 끔
<Jinseok> 우비로 설치 했어염
<jincreator> 진석님 혹시 어제 오셨나요?
<ujuc> 전이만... ㅎㅎㅎㅎ.. 광양으로 가야디서..
<cartes_> 저도 ssd쓰는데 빨르져
<cartes_> 요청하는데로 반응이 탁탁 오져;;
<bug_king> 네
<bug_king> 정말 일반 하드디스크 시스템이랑 비교해 보니 너무나 차이가 나더라구요
<jincreator> 아니, 왜 대화가 점점 염장질로 가는 건가요? 저도 SSD 가지고 싶잖아요...T.T
<bug_king> ㅎㅎ;;;
<bug_king> 음...역시 절전모드를 해제 시키니...용량이 6기가나 늘어나네요...;;;
<Ponics_com_Begin> 아웅...
<Ponics_com_Begin> 피곤 피곤 쩔어~!
<jincreator> 포닉스님, 안녕하세요.
<bug_king> 안녕하세요
<Ponics_com_Begin> 헛.. 우리 가카 정신을 가장 잘 이해하고 계신 jincreator님 / 하이요..
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<Ponics_com_Begin> " 아니면 말고~! " 정신 정말 감동 받았습니다~!
<jincreator> 하지만 사실인걸요. ^^;
<jincreator> 다만 감동받아서 실천하시면 곤란합니다...
<Ponics_com_Begin> 민족의 영도자 이신 우리 가카의 정신을 하루 3번 암송하면서 실천 해야 합니다~!
<cartes_> jincreator, system하드로 게임만안하면
<cartes_> 40기가도 괜찮잖아요
<cartes_> 그러면 별로 안비싸져요
<cartes_> 10~15만원정도 SSD
<cartes_> 60기가가 16,15만원
<cartes_> 10~12만원이 40기가
<jincreator> ...2자리도 힘든 가난한 대학생입니다.
<cartes_> 아하.. 저도 마찬가지;
<cartes_> 시스템하드를 120기가 정도로 널널하게 쓸려면 아직 비싸져..
<Ponics_com_Begin> 아놔... 피곤에 쩔어~!
<Ponics_com_Begin> 어제 너무 많은 우ㅂㅌ 사람들을 만나서... 피곤 피곤..
<Jinseok> drake_kr 저 wubi 오류 해결 해주실수 있나요?
<Jinseok> 저 wubi 오류 해결 해주실분 있나요?
<Jinseok> 저 wubi 오류 해결 해주실분 있나요?
<Jinseok> 저 wubi 오류 해결 해주실분 있나요?
<Jinseok> 저 wubi 오류 해결 해주실분 있나요?
<Jinseok> 저 wubi 오류 해결 해주실분 있나요?
<Jinseok> 저 wubi 오류 해결 해주실분 있나요?
<cartes_> 도배하면 강퇴당합니다. 하지마세요
<cartes_> -_-
<minsik> kubuntu natty, 한컴오피스 설치 중 문제가 있습니다.
<minsik> http://blog.naver.com/ok_yoonbari?Redirect=Log&logNo=150042760081를 보고 따라했는데 되지 않네요;;;
<jangnan> 아 배고파
<minsik> ㅜㅜㅜㅜ
<Jinseok> 저는 비스타에 wubi 설치 했는데 부팅이 안돼요오오오오오오오옹
<minsik> minsik: 한컴오피스 관련 도움 요청합니다...
<laggard> minsik,  그냥 질문을 올리면 아는 분들이 답해 주실 겁니다
<minsik> 한컴오피스 설치 중에 tar.gz 파일 압축을 풀었는데, 안의 실행 파일을 열어도 설치 창이 뜨지 않습니다. [쿠분투 natty w/wubi]
<terras> 우분투에 안드로이드 개발 셋팅했는데, 문제가좀 있어서요..
<terras> xml 레이아웃 화면이 에뮬레이션 되어 보여짖 않고 xml 트리로 보여지는데,,,
<terras> vs에서는 xml적용하면 바로 확인할수 있었는데, 않보이니 불편하네요..
<whatev3r> minsik, 그 방법은 rpm 버전업 되면서 안됩니다. ubuntu.or.kr에서 검색하는 편이 좋습니다.
<laggard> minsik, 터미널에서 실행 해 보세요. 메세지가 나올겁니다.
<minsik> laggard: 터미널에서 실행하면 파일이 없다고 뜹니다.
<laggard> 해당 디렉토리에 있으면 ./ 이를 붙이고 하셔야 합니다
<minsik> 붙이고 했습니다.
<minsik> laggard: ./haansoft-office7-installer: error while loading shared libraries: librpm-4.4.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory 요러케 뜹니다...
<whatev3r> librpm이 버전이 바뀌면서 이름이 바뀌었던지 통합되서 예전 방법으로는 안됩니다.
<whatev3r> rpm들 deb으로 변환해서 설치하는 거 검색해보세요
<laggard> minsik,  http://owlinux.tistory.com/26
<laggard> 이 링크 한번 봐보세요
<minsik> laggard: 네...
<shriekout> 흠...
<shriekout> 리눅스용 한컴 오피스 설치 중인가요?
<minsik> laggard: ;;; 오류 나요;;;
<minsik> shriekout: 네....
<shriekout> 그렇군요
<laggard> 그 링크 중간에 deb파일 다운 받는거 있던데 그거 사용해보셨나요?
<shriekout> 리눅스용 한컴 오피스 사주세요. 제가 설치해보고... 설치 리뷰 쓸께요 =3
<minsik> leggard: getlibs libbeecrypt.so.6 에서 에러가 납니다...
<shriekout> 문서 작성용으로 한컴 오피스 까시는 건가요
<laggard> 한컴 오피스 리눅스용을 사서 깔고 있는 중인가봐요
<laggard> minsik,  그 오류 내용이 어떤 건가요?
<minsik>  No match for libbeecrypt.so.6요
<laggard> minsik, 64비트 우분투 설치 하셨어요?
<laggard> 제가 링크 걸어준것이 64비트 우분투에서 설치하는걸 알려주는 것이었나 봅니다
<laggard> 어설프게 알려드려 죄송합니다
<minsik> laggard: 32bit 요....
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<bundo> jincreator,
<bundo> 부탁 있음
<jincreator> 분도님, 안녕하세요? 말씀해보세요.
<bundo> 페북에 어제 세미나 사진을
<bundo> 내꺼 그리고 문준이 그리고 또 누구
<bundo> 한 5~6장을
<bundo> 포럼 세미나 공지 글 밑으로 옮겨 주세요
<jincreator> 페북의 사진을 복사해서 우분투 포럼 공지 글타래에 댓글로 넣으라는 뜻인가요?
<bundo> 넵 5장 정도
<jincreator> 분도님이 직접 하시는 게 낫지 않을까요?
<jincreator> ...문준님, 명환님, 분도님 사진이니 일단 저작권 동의는 구하지 않아도 되겠군요.
<bundo> 거기 다 마찬가지임
<bundo> jincreator, 나 좀 손발이 바뻐유 플리즈
<jincreator> 네, 알겠습니다. 플리즈까지는... 근데 뒷풀이도 넣어야 하나요?
<Ponics_com_Begin> jincreator: / 훔...
<Ponics_com_Begin> bundo: / 훔... 일단 메일을 주십시요..
<bundo> Ponics_com_Begin, 지금 7장 만들었삼
<jincreator> 명환님이 아니라 인구구나...
<bundo> 계속 만드는 중 ㅎㅎ 앞으로  두시간
<CuBric> 흠흠
<jincreator> 큐브릭님, 안녕하세요?
<bundo> Ponics_com_Begin, 님
<bundo> 아니다 전화로 해야징
<CuBric> 굿애프터 누운
<jincreator> ...이브닝을 향해 치닫고 있군요.
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 방금 밀이하고 통화를 했음
<Ponics_com_Begin> 역시 러브러브 라인...
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<CuBric> 그만좀 하시지유
<jincreator> 강한 부정은 긍정!
<CuBric> 자꾸 그러시면 스스로 손발을 끊습니다
<jincreator> ...뭔가 알 수 없는 협박이네요.
<Ponics_com_Begin> CuBric: / 손발을 끊을땐 끊더라도... 언냐 전번과 미팅 날짜를 주시옵소서.
<CuBric> 그런건 없습니당
<Ponics_com_Begin> CuBric: / >,.< ;;;;;;;
<jincreator> 응? 분도님이 찍으신 사진이 페북에서 안보이네요.
<Ponics_com_Begin> 잠시 리붓 합니다..
<Ponics_com_Begin> 휙~!
<Barami> jincreator, 핑
<jincreator> http 404 : error
<Barami> ..;
<jincreator> 64 bytes from jincreator: icmp_req=1 ttl=62 time=4.00 ms
<Barami> -_-;;
<jincreator> ...이상한 드립 죄송합니다. 말씀하세요.
<Barami> 어제 발표했던 ppt 자료 주실수 있나요..? 그놈3 ppa 추가하고 dist-upgrade 했는데.. 제대로 설치가 진행되지 않아서요.
<Barami> gdm도 깨지고 이것저것 다 깨져서리..
<Barami> 우분투 홈피에도 아직 안올라온거 같은데.. 그 자료들이..
<jincreator> 아, 근데 어제 발표한 odp 자료 중 설치 부분은 뒤쪽이라 다 만들지 못했는데요. ^^;
<jincreator> 아무튼 어제 오신 분이셨군요!
<Barami> 설치가 아니라도 상관 없어요. 어제 맨앞에 앉아있던..;
<Barami> 그놈쉘도 자동으로 안깔리는듯 하고.. 흐음..
<Barami> 삽질모드 시작되서.. 일단 ppt라도 봐야할듯해서요.
<jincreator> 아, 혹시 티셔츠 색 순서가 위에서부터 검은 목, 파랑, 검정, 흰색 순이었나요?
<Barami> 에에.
<jincreator> 한글 입력 질문하셨고요?
<Barami> 한글도 다 물음표로 바뀌고..
<Barami> 뭔가 시스템이 전부 엉망진창이 되버렸네요.;
<jincreator> 일단 전 dist-upgrade로 설치해본 적이 없습니다. ^^;
<jincreator> 시스템이 심하게 엉망진창이면 일단 미시는 건 어떤지요? 그게 더 빠를 것 같은데...
<Barami> 이건 밀어도 그놈3 못까는건 마찬가지인듯 한데말이죠.
<Barami> 어차피 계속 반복일뿐..
<jincreator> 어제 저의 발표 준비 미숙으로(...) 말씀드리지 못한 게 있는데요, 시냅틱 패키지 관리자에서 업데이트 시 한번에 업데이트가 되지 않습니다.
<Barami> 전 시냅틱 안씁니다.
<Barami> 콘솔로 업뎃했어요.
<jincreator> apt-get update 와 같은 효과가 일어날 것 같네요.
<jincreator> 앗! 실수!
<jincreator> apt-get upgrade 명령어가 비슷한 효과를 낼 것 같습니다.
<Barami> 음.. ppt하고 상관 없나.. 그저 맨밑바닥부터 삽질해야하나..
<jincreator> 아무튼 업데이트가 한번에 되지 않는 이유가 그놈 3 ppa의 패키지가 아직 업데이트되지 않은 그놈 2 패키지의 일부 파일을 덮어씌워서 그래요.
<Barami> 그놈쉘도 자동으로 같이 안깔리던데 말이죠..;
<Barami> gnome-theme-standard도 안깔려있고..
<jincreator> 다만 에러가 난 부분까지 업데이트 후 별다른 삽질 없이 다시 업데이트해주면 마저 계속 시작합니다.
<Barami> ..
<jincreator> 그놈쉘은 같이 안깔리니까 별도로 설치하셔야 한다고 강의중에 말씀 드렸었는데...
<Barami> apt-get에서 에러는 안내뿜어요 ~_~
<jincreator> 그놈쉘을 통해 의존성으로 테마가 같이 깔렸던 것 같네요.
<jincreator> apt-get update에서도 문제없이 되나요?
<Barami> 깔리는 패키지 보면 같이 안깔리는데요..
<jincreator> 제가 dist-update와 update의 차이를 잘 몰라서 정확한 원인을 잘 모르겠네요. -.-;
<Barami> update는 메타데이터 업뎃이고..
<jincreator> 아, 실수! dist-upgrade와 upgrade의 차이를 잘 몰라서...
<Barami> dist-upgrade는 upgrade 와 비슷하지만.. distribution upgrade 라고해서 쓸데없는건 지우면서 업그레이드하는..
<Barami> 그런건데.. 지운건 없었고.
<Barami> 전부 업그레이드만 됬는데 말이죠..;
<Barami> http://barami.org/screenshots/screen.png
<jincreator> gdm이 gnome3 gdm으로 나오나요?
<Barami> 에에.
<Barami> 그것도 좀 불만이고..
<jincreator> 아직 gnome-shell 패키지는 설치 안하셨죠?
<Barami> 이제 하려고요.
<CuBric> 진군아
<CuBric> 배고프당
<jincreator> 그놈쉘 패키지 설치하고 나면 gdm에서 ubuntu가 아닌 그놈(gnome-shell)으로 로그인하는 새 세션이 생깁니다. 일단 패키지를 설치해보세요.
<Barami> 그놈쉘이나 그런건 설치하면 문제는 안되는데..
<Barami> 한글이 깨져요.
<jincreator> 큐브릭님, 아직 6시도 안되었는데...
<Barami> 콘솔 보이시요?
<jincreator> 네, 정말 깨지네요.
<CuBric> 자다가 일어나니 배고픔..
<Barami> 그놈 클래식에서 한글이 대부분 그렇게 깨져요.
<Barami> 테마도 전부 작살나고.
<jincreator> 지금 유니티죠?
<Barami> 한글이 안되서 일단 유니티로..
<jincreator> 큐브릭님, 그럼 배고픔을 잊도록 주무시면 됩니다.
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<laggard> 배가 고파서 깨신거 아닐까요?
<jincreator> 업그레이드 직후 그놈쉘 설치하기 전에는 원래 테마가 안나옵니다. gtk 버전이 올라가서 그런 것 같아요. 그놈쉘 설치하면 유니티 로그인이 아예 안되고요(이건 변경되었을 수도 있습니다).
<Barami> 그놈쉘테마가 아니라.. 그놈클래식 테마가 깨지는데.. 그것도 그것때문인가.. -_-ㅣ;
<Barami> 묘니티는 맘에 안들어서..
<jincreator> 그리고 한글도 장담은 못하겠지만 그놈 버전이 올라가면서 그런 것 같기도 합니다. 그놈 쉘 설치후 해당 세션으로 들어가면 로케일이 깨지면서 영어로 나오거든요. 언어에 들어가서 한국어로 바꿔주면 이후부터는 잘 나오고요.
<CuBric> 일어나니 배고픔
<Barami> 일단 재부팅..
<jincreator> 꿈속에서 맛있는 것 많이 드시면 됩니다.
<laggard> 조금 전에 virtualbox에다 cobuntu 11.04 설치후 첫번째 부팅 화면의 테마없이 황량한 그 화면과 비슷한데요
<jincreator> 버전이 4.0.8인가요?
<laggard> 유니티 적용전 화면하고 비슷해요
<CuBric> 진군 머리를 오징어 먹물로 물들고 싶어져
<Seony> 아... 너무 많이 먹었는지 배가... ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 큐브릭님, 전 차라리 머리 전체를 흰색으로 염색하는 방안에 대해 생각중입니다. 아름답게 흩날리는 은발~(...)
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<CuBric> 갑자기 애니가 생각나는군
<jincreator> 아, 이제 부익부 빈익빈이 음식에서도 나타나는 건가요?
<CuBric> 은발의 아키토...
<laggard> 은발의 마법사..아니 왼발의 마법사 - 긱스 - 오늘 새벽엔 흠 마나가 없었던 모양입니다.
<jincreator> 참 bundo님, 조금 전 올렸습니다. http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=86806&f=2#p86806
<CuBric> 하암
<CuBric> 출사 가볼까
<ponics_lol> 아웅.. 졸려... 졸려..
<jincreator> 바라미 님 문제생기셨나?
<bundo> Ponics_lol, 1차 ppt 보냈어요
<bundo> 흐 밥 좀 먹어야징 쩝 ~~
<bundo> 그래도 오늘은 속이 갠찮네유
<CuBric> 크릉
<Ponics_lol> 아웅.. 배곱후다..
<Ponics_lol> 뭘먹어야 잘먹었다고... 소문이.. 안날려나...
<Barami> 으음.. 한글문제일 일단 해결..
<Barami> 그놈3가 기본으로 한국어가 아니라서 그걸 바꿔주니 되네요.
<jincreator> 다른 문제가 또 있나요?
<Barami> 그놈클래식으로 들어오면..
<Barami> 예전처럼 테마설정을 할수있는게 없어요 -_-;
<jincreator> 현재 메타시티 테마는 gconf-editor를 사용해서 지정하는 방법이 아마 유일할 겁니다.
<jincreator> 저도 그놈클래식은 써본적이 없어서 잘 모르겠지만 아마 gcont-editor에서 apps->metacity->general의 theme 값을 바꾸시면 될 겁니다.
<Ponics_lol> 떱...
<Barami> 흐흐 ..
<Barami> 프리노드 ubuntu 채널에 트롤이 한명 나타난듯.. ~_~
<Barami> 재밌네.. :)
<terras> troll?
<Barami> 지금은 소강상태 ~_~
<Ponics_lol> ?
<Ponics_lol> 무슨 말이죠 ?
<cartes_> 무슨말이에요?
<stoutcho21> 안녕하세요...
<cartes_> 안녕하세요
<stoutcho21> 복귀!
<stoutcho21> 홈서버나 구축할려는데
<stoutcho21> 다른부품은다있는데 478쿨러가 없는ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<stoutcho21> 좋은 밤입니다
<cartes_> 아직 밤은 아니고 저녁인것 같아요
<cartes_> 좋은저녁입니다.
<stoutcho21> 여긴 도신데도 벌써어두워욤..
<stoutcho21> 혹시 랜케이블필요하신분있으신지요...
<cartes_> 478소켓 cpu는 있는데 소켓이없어요?
<stoutcho21> 규격은 모르겟고 길이는 30CM내이쯤있어요
<stoutcho21> 쿨러와 보드는있는데 쿨러가없어요..
<stoutcho21> 아니
<stoutcho21> CPU와 보드는있는데 쿨러가없네요..
<Ponics_lol> CPU 와 쿨러 와 램이 없네요..
<stoutcho21> 셀러론 CPu가있는데
<stoutcho21> 코드명이 멘도시노고 클럭이무려 500mhz짜리..
<stoutcho21> 작동잘합니다.... 덕분에 라우터로 사용중인..
<stoutcho21> 요놈 쿨러가 델타팬이라 갈아버렷다는 ㅋㅋ
<cartes_> 오오
<cartes_> 벌써 라우터도 구축하시고 대단하네요
<stoutcho21> 별거없더라고요..
<cartes_> 그렇군요
<stoutcho21> 처음엔 수세깔아놓고 관련패키지설정해서
<cartes_> 근데 왜 수세리눅스에요?
<stoutcho21> Yast툴을사용하여서 구축하는팁이있더군요..
<cartes_> 별로 못들어봤어요 수세는
<stoutcho21> 그러다가 재부팅을하면 설정이 풀려서..
<stoutcho21> 뭐가문젠지 몰라서 결국은 코요테리눅스로 넘어가버렷어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 수세의 rpm은 레드햇의 그것과 달라서...
<cartes_> 페도라 CentOS Debian 우분투 이정도만 들어봤어요 저는
<stoutcho21> 흑흑...
<stoutcho21> 쿨러가없어서 못돌아가는 서버 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> cartes_: 한때 Torvalds가 자기 데탑용으로 쓰던 배포판이었죠.
<cartes_> 페도라요?
<Seony> 수세
<darkmeow_home> Seony / 넙죽, 굽신, 큰절 (/ _  _)/
<Seony> darkmeow_home: 안녕하세요
<terras> 혹시 akelpad 사용하시는분 계시나요.
<stoutcho21> 안녕하세요..
<darkmeow_home> 여기 오랜만에 들어와보는군요
<darkmeow_home> stoutcho21 -ㅅ- 부뷔뷔
<stoutcho21> 덜덜..
<stoutcho21> akelpad 요넘이 뭔지궁금해서 검색해보니 엄청나게 좋은 메모장이군요!
<terras> 앗
<terras> 문제가 좀..
<terras> 4.5에서는 한글 utf-8이 잘읽혔는데 4.6으로 업데이트 된후에 이거 읽어오는 선택메뉴에서 사라졌네요.
<cartes_> 저는 아직 editplus 써요
<stoutcho21> 역시 일단 개발자에게 질문하는게 빠르지않을까요..
<stoutcho21> 저는 컴맹이라 잘모르겟네요 ㅎㅎ
<terras> 넹.. 더찾아봐야 겠네열..
<darkmeow_home> akelpad면 크뎅 "앱"인데 ...
<darkmeow_home> 흠 ... 없네 -ㅅ- .
<darkmeow_home> 아 착각 -ㅅ-;
<darkmeow_home> 없으면 그냥 gedit로 때워야 -ㅅ-V ... =3
<Seony> 볼 때마다 웃긴 개 시리즈.. ㅎㅎ http://bbs2.agora.media.daum.net/gaia/do/kin/read?bbsId=K156&articleId=49038&RIGHT_KIN=R0
<darkmeow_home> 움 ... 서버는 굳이 ... 쿨러 없어도 말짱하게 잘돌아가는데 -ㅅ- ...
<stoutcho21> 방열판도없습니다..
<stoutcho21> 펜4라서없으면안되죠..
<Ponics_lol> 와.. 갱장 하군효.....
<Ponics_lol> 역시 고수님들은 뭔가 달라도 다르군효...
<darkmeow_home> Pen4로 서버를 돌리시다니 ... 갱장!
<stoutcho21> 헐...개인적인웹서버니까
<stoutcho21> 차고넘칠것같습니다만 .. php연산걸림 답없을듯합니다 ㅋㅋ
<locofrank> ㅏ
<darkmeow_home> Aㅏ ....
<Ponics_lol> 냠
<Ponics_lol> 흠냐...
<Ponics_lol> 날씨가 덥군효...
<Seony> 음... 내 서버도 리붓 한 번 해줄 때 됐는데..
<Seony> 헛... 업타임이 29일 14시간이네요
<Ponics_lol> 오... 서버가 29일째 켜져 있는것... 갱장 합니다.
<Seony> 인증샷 날립니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> [스크린샷 by Seony with AppleScript]: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/SunMay292011015640.jpg
<Ponics_lol> 지금 쓰고 있는 컴이 벌써.. 2달째 리붓을.. 아.. 오늘 리붓 했군효..
<CuBric> 아 심심해서
<CuBric> 고물상 뒤졌더니
<CuBric> 시퓨4개 또 나오네
<CuBric> 징허당...
<Ponics_lol> CuBric: / 헛.. 혹시 CPU 장사 를 부업으로 ?
<CuBric> 노노
<CuBric> 그런거 아님둥
<CuBric> 오늘 수확물은
<CuBric> 775 3개
<CuBric> 478 1개
<Ponics_lol> CuBric: / 어제 준 램 오늘 꼽아봄.... 웬지 컴이 좀 느려진 기분... 하지만... 쿨러가 조용해짐... ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 그리고 레어템 하나 건졌음
<CuBric> 메트록스 G400 맥스
<Ponics_lol> CuBric: / 언냐 전번 따셨심 ?
<Ponics_lol> CuBric: / 언냐 전번 아니면 레어템 아님...
<CuBric> 언냐 관계 안할것임
<CuBric> 그냥 나홀로 잘지내겠음 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 컴터로 요리왕 비룡보는중입니다
<darkmeow_home> 매...맹민희.
<CuBric> 아 드이어 듀얼코어 775 가 나왔군
<Ponics_lol> CuBric: / 에슬롱 듀얼 코어 나오면 말하삼.. AM2 타입으로..
<CuBric> 그런건 없음
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 집에 AMD 시스템은 하나뿐임둥
<CuBric> 아 포닉옹
<CuBric> 혹시 스카시 시스템 쓰시는지?
<CuBric> 스카시 하드 필요하심 말하삼
<CuBric> 치타 나 그런거 로 가지고 있음
<CuBric> 만알피엠짜리
<Ponics_lol> CuBric: / 수까쉬는 옛날에 썻지만 지금은 안씀다..
<CuBric> 으 등가려라
<CuBric> 포닉옹
<CuBric> 775 보드 가지고 있는지요
<stoutcho21> 울집에서
<stoutcho21> 가장좋은컴은
<stoutcho21> 펜D
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<stoutcho21> 가난한 컴맹은 슬픕니다
<stoutcho21> 샌디브릿지? 그런거따위 ㅠㅠ
<stoutcho21> 돈이있어야 쓰죠
<CuBric> 팬d 에도 종류가 있는데 말이죠
<darkmeow_home> 지르시면 됩니다. -ㅅ-/
<darkmeow_home> 단호하게 질러야 =3 =3 =3
<stoutcho21> 중3에게많은걸바라시지마세여
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<stoutcho21> Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.20GHz
<CuBric> 아
<stoutcho21> 요것도 OEM으로나온놈이죠
<darkmeow_home> 전 중딩때 250만원주고 컴터 한대 맞췄었는데 (...)
<ndsin> 음 오마이갓
<ndsin> 회사갔다와야되네
<darkmeow_home> 요즘 컴이야 -ㅅ-
<CuBric> 지금 내 책상에 2개 있음...
<darkmeow_home> 뭐 ... 떡값 ...
<stoutcho21> 동네에버려진컴에서적출해서
<stoutcho21> 메인보드 패턴수리하고
<stoutcho21> 사용중..
<darkmeow_home> 좀 질러주고 피좀 본담에
<CuBric> 패턴수리 따위 안함둥
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<darkmeow_home> 피본만큼 삽질하고
<CuBric> 그냥 버리고 중고보드 하나 사는게
<stoutcho21> 갑부들이시군요 흑
<CuBric> 정신건강에 좋음
<stoutcho21> 주우고보드살돈도없어요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<darkmeow_home> 용산에 중고보드 아무거나 하나 집어오면
<stoutcho21> 긁어서
<darkmeow_home> 그넘으로 몇년 쓸수도 ...
<stoutcho21> 패턴만이어주면되는데
<CuBric> 음
<darkmeow_home> 역고
<CuBric> 담번 기브엔 테이크엔 보드를 내놓아 볼까
<CuBric> 775 보드 2개
<darkmeow_home> 제 다리 밑에 ...
<stoutcho21> 랜케이블은
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<stoutcho21> 좀있는데말입니다
<darkmeow_home> 15년된 메인보드 ...
<darkmeow_home> 있는데
<stoutcho21> 규격은모르겟어욤
<darkmeow_home> 지금도 굴러가는 ...
<CuBric> 부품박스가 여러개 있었는데
<darkmeow_home> 훔 775보드라
<CuBric> 진짜 버릴건 다버리고
<darkmeow_home> 인텔보드인가요 -ㅠ-?
<CuBric> 2~3박스로 압축했음
<CuBric> 775 는 인텔인데
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<stoutcho21> 저도 아무거나주세요
<stoutcho21> 보드가 헤까닥거려요.
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<stoutcho21> 가끔하드가 다 인식이안되질않나
<CuBric> 이러다가 업자로 낙인찍히는거 아닌지 모르겠음둥
<stoutcho21> 2번슬롯이접촉불량이라 약간의흔들림도 용납안해주시는
<stoutcho21> 센스까지//
<darkmeow_home> 아 ... 제가 가진 잉여 CPU가 478 소켓 -ㅅ- ...
<CuBric> 478도 아직까진 쓸수있음
<CuBric> HT 지원해주는 모델이라면
<CuBric> 간단한 용도로는
<darkmeow_home> 775보드는 저도 있군요 -ㅅ-
<CuBric> 아 지금 손에 기형적인 보드 하나 가 있음
<CuBric> 소켓은 478 인데
<darkmeow_home> CPU가 타서 버려진 비운의 보드
<darkmeow_home> 두개 있었는데
<CuBric> 그래픽카드 단자는 PCI - E 라는
<darkmeow_home> 하나는 소켓 잘못건드려서 핀이 나갘벜렸ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> ㅋㅋㅋ
<darkmeow_home> 그래서 쓰레기통으로 /-ㅅ-/ ~~~~~~ ◇
<darkmeow_home> 478에 PCIex면...
<darkmeow_home> PentiumD 나올적 보드군요 ..
<CuBric> 기형적인 보드
<CuBric> 것도 먼지도 하나 안쌓인 새삥
<darkmeow_home> 그래픽 하나 좀 뽑아주시겠다고 ...
<CuBric> 백브라켓도 있군요
<darkmeow_home> PCIex를 붙여주시는 도전을..
<CuBric> 집에 글픽카드 하나 있으니
<CuBric> 붙여봐야겠군요
<CuBric> 7300GT
<darkmeow_home> AGP보단 그래도 백엔드 클록스피드가 어지간히 있으니까
<Ponics_lol> 7600GT 있으면 주세욘..
<CuBric> -t-
<darkmeow_home> 충분히 가속될듯 ...
<CuBric> 아아 그냥 조용히 살아야 겠당...
<Ponics_lol> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<darkmeow_home> 다 가져갈 기세.txt
<darkmeow_home> 조금만 더 이야기 나오면
<CuBric> 라데온 4870 들고 나오면
<Ponics_lol> CuBric: / 아무튼 다음 세미나때 겁나 왕창 캡숑 기대 하겠씸다... 콤뿌다 부품 안가져 오셔도 됨다... 언냐랑 동행 하시면 됨다..
<darkmeow_home> "가진거 다 주세요"로 바뀌는 ..
<CuBric> 전쟁터질 기세
<Ponics_lol> ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 울 아들이랑 동행해야겠군
<CuBric> 덕후 삼촌들의 일상을 보여주는...
<darkmeow_home> 요즘 커널이 계속 인텔 때문에 이것저것 바뀌는데
<Ponics_lol> CuBric: / 머 아들이랑 동행 하셔도 됩니다.. 덕후들의 일상을 소개 하셔도 됩니다... 그런 덕후삼촌들과 같은 덕후가 아빠라고 알려주면 됩니다.
<Ponics_lol> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<darkmeow_home> 커널 하나 바뀌니까 젠투 채널 이곳저곳에서 신음소리가 -_-; ...
<ndsin> 회사갔다오면 10시네 아오 ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> 빨랑갔다와야지
<darkmeow_home> 우분투가 얼마전에 의존성 문제로 삽을 푼게
<darkmeow_home> 발단이 커널 =3
<darkmeow_home> ...
<darkmeow_home> 지금 쓰는 커널이 2.6.38-gentoo-r2랑 2.6.39-gentoo 네요
<darkmeow_home> shriekout / 빩!
<shriekout> =ㅅ=
<shriekout> 냐~
<darkmeow_home> shriekout / -ㅅ- 고르릉~ 밤 새셨는가옹?
<CuBric> 흐음
<shriekout> 체력이 약해서 못 샌다옹...
<CuBric> 그르릉
<shriekout> 밤에는... 늦어도 새벽에는 자야... 냐~
<shriekout> 이제 여기도 묘족이 장악하는거냐옹?
<shriekout> CuBric, 부뷔부뷔~
<darkmeow_home> -ㅠ- 갸릉~
<darkmeow_home> CuBric, 부뷔뷔부뷔뷔.
<CuBric> 헉
<CuBric> 퍼퍽
<ndsin> 누군가 했더니 닥서클님이신가
<CuBric> 신옹
<CuBric> 머하시오
<darkmeow_home> -ㅠ-m 디펜스~
<ndsin> 회사갈려구요
<shriekout> 얏홍 고수님 등장...
<CuBric> 이시간에?
<ndsin> 낼 외근가느데 회사에 가방을 두고 와서
<darkmeow_home> 얏홍 고수?
<darkmeow_home> ㄷㄷ
<ndsin> 가방가질러 감니다
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 어제 모임 첫모임인데
<CuBric> 아얄씨에서 죽치고 놀았더니
<darkmeow_home> ndsin / 부뷥 -ㅅ-
<CuBric> 첫모임 같은 느낌이 아니였다는
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 저 그럼 회시 휘릭
<CuBric> 분도옹이 한말씀 남기심
<CuBric> 적극적인 분이니 직책하나 줘야겠다는 둥
<CuBric> 아악
<darkmeow_home> 그나저나 분도옹 만나뵙긴 혀야되는데 -ㅅ -
<darkmeow_home> ...
<darkmeow_home> meow~ 한 인연이라 -ㅅ -
<CuBric> 어제 기브엔 테이크 시간에 왕창 풀었다는
<CuBric> 시퓨5개
<CuBric> 램10개
<CuBric> 아악
<CuBric> 분도옹 등장
<CuBric> 분도옹 얘기 하고 있었는데
<CuBric> 등장하시는
<bundo> 호랑이 라서 그래유 (제말 하면 온다)
<CuBric> 분도옹
<CuBric> 고물상에서 시퓨4개 득했시융
<CuBric> 저 첫모임 이였는데
<CuBric> 좋은 인상 남겼는지 궁금해요
<bundo> 아 메일 좀 보내느라 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그리 좋은 인상이 아니던데요 ?
<bundo> 거울 안보시는 지요 ? ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 외모 말구요
<CuBric> 사람에 대한 느낌
<bundo> 좋아요
<bundo> 난 사람 다 좋아 합니다.
<bundo> 지금은 좀 속이 좋아요 휴 어제  배어퍼 서 고생함 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<CuBric> 어제 집에가서요
<CuBric> 울아들 건담 만들어 주고 자니
<CuBric> 새벽2시 였어요
<bundo> 난 집에서 자려고 하니 4시 다되었더군요 쩝
<bundo> 포닉스옹 아니었으면 찜질방 갔을꺼임 ㅎ
<bundo> 아 언젠가는 메일 작업좀해야 하는데...흐 복잡 해서원
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 메일서버 하나 구축할까요
<stoutcho21> 분도님 오셧네요
<stoutcho21> 안녕하세요
<bundo> 네 반가워요
<stoutcho21> 중3인거아실테구
<stoutcho21> 아아 포럼닉을 바꾸고싶습니다
<stoutcho21> 피해자중한명이죠 ...
<bundo> 그래요 바꾸어 드릴까요 ?
<bundo> 500원 입니다.
<stoutcho21> 세미나갓엇는데 알차고 좋은 내용 이엿던것같네요..
<bundo> 중고생 50% 활인 가능 ^^;
<stoutcho21> 흐흑...계좌 불러주세요....
<stoutcho21> 아니 다음세미나때 지불하겟습니다..
<bundo> 달아 놓을께요 다음에천원 되면 음료수 사주세요
<stoutcho21> 제가 누군지는 아실테고..
<bundo> 모름 ~~ ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 포럼 닉은 모름
<CuBric> 나도 모름
<stoutcho21> 헉... 뒤풀이때
<stoutcho21> 그 갤럭시탭 최초 커스텀롬 제작자입니다..
<CuBric> 그래도 모름
<bundo> 아하 ~~
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 근데 포럼서 닉이 먼데요 ?
<CuBric> 요새 중학생들은 별걸 다하는구낭...
<stoutcho21> 지금 IRC계정명입니다
<stoutcho21> 제가 유별난건아닙니다
<Ponics_lol> bundo: / 훔....
<bundo> 그럼 머로 바꾸면 되는지요 ?
<bundo> stoutcho21 변경할 아이디 ?
<stoutcho21> 잠시만요..
<bundo> 찌질중딩?
<stoutcho21> 으헉..
<bundo> 중딩쪼다 ?
<stoutcho21> 흑흑..
<bundo> 아 고딩이죠
<stoutcho21> 컴맹중딩?
<bundo> 조채연?
<stoutcho21> 중3인데 고딩이라뇨 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 아 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 고딩같은중디
<stoutcho21> 그냥... 컴맹조채연이요
<CuBric> 애늙은이중디
<bundo> 자 무엇으로 바꿀까요 한글닉 으로 하세요
<CuBric> 중딩
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 컴맹은 안되요
<Ponics_lol> 아.. 어제 봤던.. 액면가 30대 중반의 중3 중딩 분이시군하..
<Ponics_lol> 이제 이해 했심..
<bundo> 컴맹=강분도 = 컴의맹주 임
<bundo> stoutcho21 "컴맹조채연" 불가 함
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<stoutcho21> ㅋㅋ
<stoutcho21> 흐음
<bundo> 천원 내면 가능 ㅎㅎ
<stoutcho21> 아! "천원짜리계정"
<bundo> 오픈소스로 돈 버는 강분도 .. 으하하
<stoutcho21> 은요 어떨까요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 분도옹
<CuBric> 혹시요...
<CuBric> 음...
<bundo> 그럼 중딩이니까 500원으로 해주고 천원짜리계정 으로 해줄까요 ?
<CuBric> 스카시 컨트롤러 같은거 없으시겠죵....
<stoutcho21> 가격에 맞추어서 하는게 좋을것같습니다
<bundo> CuBric 있어요
<CuBric> 헉
<CuBric> 저좀 부탁드려요
<stoutcho21> 1000원으로 그냥해주시고 천원짜리 계정으로 할까요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 코분투사무실에 스카시 컨트럴러 드등 델 서버 있습니다.
<bundo> stoutcho21 장난스러운거 맗고 잘 생각 해봐요
<CuBric> 모델명이 어찌 되나요?
<bundo> 활동하다 보면 .. 닉이 중요합니다.
<bundo> CuBric 어 잠시만유
<CuBric> 저좀 컨트롤러 하나 가 필요해서요
<bundo> 암튼 있어요
<bundo> 모델명은 문준한테 물어 보세요
<CuBric> LVD 방식 이겠죠
<CuBric> 연결하는 방식이
<bundo> 모름 난 그 서버 관심 없심
<bundo> 30키로 나갈듯 쩝
<bundo> 스카시 하드 두개
<CuBric> 컨트롤러 만 얻을수 있나요?
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 64비트 인텔 랜카드 두개
<CuBric> 그럴순 없겠죠
<bundo> 머 그래요
<bundo> 제온 2.4 두개
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 암튼 스카시에요
<CuBric> 서버에서 땔순 없을테니
<bundo> stoutcho21 닉 정했나요 ?
<stoutcho21> 늘찬조채연으로해주세요
<CuBric> 내장 스카시 컨트롤러 라면...
<stoutcho21> "늘찬조채연"
<bundo> 걍 조채연 하지 ㅎㅎ
<stoutcho21> 늘찬 =언제나 옹골찬
<CuBric> 늘 찬조 하는 채연군
<stoutcho21> 그러면
<stoutcho21> 그냥 조채연으로 할게요
<bundo> 로긴 해보세요
<bundo> 새 닉으로
<bundo>  CuBric 내장 아닌껄요
<bundo> 렉 이 많아서
<bundo> 아니 그 머드라 하드 끼우는거 많아서
<stoutcho21> 조채연중딩이군요
<CuBric> 남는 컨트롤러가 있느냐가 문제겠죠
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> stoutcho21 다시 수정 해줄꼐요
<CuBric> 핫스왑 베이 말씀하시는거죠?
<stoutcho21> 상관은없으나
<stoutcho21> 고딩이되면
<stoutcho21> 또 음료수를 사드려야되는거군요 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 그거하곤 상관없을 텐데요
<CuBric> 컨트롤러 내장 하고 외장방식하곤요
<stoutcho21> 수정하셧군요
<bundo> 고쳤어요 stoutcho21  앞으로 포럼 닉은 '조채연' 입니다
<stoutcho21> 감사합니다
<bundo> ^^;
<stoutcho21> 6월세미나는힘들것같구
<stoutcho21> 7월세미나때 ^^
<bundo> 네 그래요
<CuBric> 전 6월에 가능할듯 합니다
<bundo> CuBric 암튼 있냐 물어본대로있다고 답한거에요
<CuBric> 집에 일이 없다면
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> CuBric 확인 해보고 줄께요
<bundo> 안쓰는 거니깐
<CuBric> 넹
<CuBric> 감사합니당
<bundo> 근데 들고 나니는거 싫어 하니깐 오세요
<bundo> 상암에...
<CuBric> 그럴게용
<bundo> 네
<CuBric> 언제쯤 갈까요?
<bundo> 나 있을떼쯤 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 아참 어제 그 아가씨
<CuBric> 저하고 동성동본 이던데요
<bundo> 지영씨 ? 김 ?
<CuBric> 김
<CuBric> 넹
<CuBric> 본도 같은...
<bundo> 어디인데요 ?
<CuBric> 경주요
<bundo> 아하 ~
<CuBric> 담에 올땐
<CuBric> 울별이 데리고 오라하던데요
<CuBric> 자기가 놀아준다고
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그 아가씨 담에 안올 확률 80% ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 어제 넘 큰 충격이였겠죠
<CuBric> 특히 뒷풀이에서..
<bundo> 어제 제가 배가 아퍼서 많이 장난 참은 거에요
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 오늘 아침에
<CuBric> 카톡으로 인사 주고 받았어요
<bundo> 난 10시쯤 꺠었네요 흐 ~
<CuBric> 어제 뒷풀이 호프집에서
<CuBric> 제가 집에서 만들어 온 핸드메이드 커피를 줬답니다
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<stoutcho21> 저기 노틸러스에서
<stoutcho21> .jpg
<stoutcho21> .png ,gif
<stoutcho21> 이렇게 붇은 확장자들을 찾아야되는데 찾기에서 어떠한식으로 타입해주어야되나요
<CuBric> *.jpg 이런식으로
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<stoutcho21> 여러개를 한번에 구분할려고요
<CuBric> 음
<CuBric> 각각 해야할듯
<stoutcho21> jpg만
<stoutcho21> 1391개나오네요..
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<stoutcho21> 한사이트에서
<stoutcho21> 수정을해야되는데
<stoutcho21> 여러파일에서 특정문구가있는데
<bundo> CuBric "어떤 우분투유저찌질이가 지영씨하고 인사 나누었다고 자랑질하여 저도 인사 보냅니다"
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<stoutcho21> 어떠한파일인지 몰라서 찾아야되서 프로그램을쓰는데 사진파일도 함께 열어버려서요
<CuBric> *.jpg ,*.gif, *.png 이렇게해바요
<CuBric> 쉼표를 붙여야 할지는 판단에 따름
<Ponics_lol> bundo: / 어제 술도 안마시고 거시기 한것이 좀 거시기 하였나 봅니다.... 지금 상태가 거시기 하옵니다..
<bundo> 감기 ?
<Ponics_lol> bundo: / 몸살기 가 살짝~!
<bundo> 쩝 ~~
<bundo> stoutcho21 내가 영어 공부도 되고 우분투 공부도 되게 책좀 줄까요 ?
<bundo> 전에 썻던 리뷰 보니 생각이 나네요
<bundo> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewforum.php?f=42
<bundo> stoutcho21 줄까 ?
<bundo> 저는 전세계 우분투 책이 다 있답니다.
<bundo> 책 또는 PDF 로 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1306675779.png
<bundo> 그중 볼만한 책은 http://bundo.biz/pdf/  이 4권 입니다.
<bug_king> 질문인데요 왜 쿵푸라는 표현을 쓰는건가요?
<bundo> 쿵푸 같은 느낌 책이다 이거죠
<bundo> ㅌ400여개의 팁 모음 입니다.
<bug_king> 서양인들이 느끼는 쿵푸는 어떤 느낌인거죠?
<bug_king> @_@;
<bundo> han9k 가 없어 답이 어렵군요
<bundo> 머 대충 이소령 생각 하지 않을까요 ?
<bug_king> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bug_king> ㅎㅎ
<bug_king> 일종의 무술 비급서 같은 느낌을 주려 그런거 같아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bug_king> 팁을 비급서에 비유 하는..그런거요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그게 음 저작가 우분투 쿵푸란 사이트를 운영했어요
<bug_king> 아..
<bundo> 근데 거기 다른이 들이 쓴 팁들도 모으로 하다가
<bundo> 사이트 에 글은 안보이게 하고는
<bundo> 책으로 낸거죠 ㅋㅋ 나뿐놈
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<bug_king> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bug_king> 역시 돈에 장사 없네요
<bundo> 2007년 도엔 갠찮은 자주 가는 사이트 였답니다.
<Ponics_lol> bundo: / 아.. 그런 방법이 있었군효... 갱장 갱장
<bundo> 치고 빠지기 = 쿵푸   ㅎㅎ Ponics_lol  , bundo
<bundo> 치고 빠지기 = 쿵푸   ㅎㅎ Ponics_lol  , bug_king
<bug_king> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 팁들이 이젠 예전꺼가 많아요
<bundo> Ponics_lol 서영진선배라고 부르기로 했음
<bundo> 메일 주고 받는중 흐
<bug_king> 음..
<bundo> bug_king 그래도 볼만은 한 책 4권이니 다운 받아 보세요
<Ponics_lol> bundo: / ?
<bug_king> 지금 받아서 보고 있어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bug_king> 좋은 자료 감사합니다 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> Ponics_lol  서영진 사장님 말에요 ...
<stoutcho21> 혹시 우분투 리눅서중에서
<bundo> 메일 주고 받는다고요
<stoutcho21> 펜티엄4소켓에 들어가는 478타입쿨러 가지고 계신분있으신가요?
<Ponics_lol> bundo: / 아.. 그렇군효...
<bundo> stoutcho21 우리가  "우분투고물상"이가?
<bundo> 기브엔 테이크는 한달에 한번 하는거고
<stoutcho21> 흑흑..
<CuBric> 중3 군 어디사는지?
<bundo> 그거 배송비가 더들고
<stoutcho21> 혹시 랜케이블 35CM정도되는거필요하신분 있으신가요? (규격이 없네요)
<stoutcho21> 저요? 경기도 부천이요 역곡
<bundo> 암튼 http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewforum.php?f=40 에다가 주세유 써보기 바람
<CuBric> 아 역곡
<stoutcho21> 휴일에 많이 돌아다니니 휴일엔 지하철만 뚫려있으면 달려갈수있어염
<CuBric> 내가 구로살아서
<CuBric> 하나 줄순 있긴한데
<stoutcho21> 우오옷!
<CuBric> 낼 쉬는날임
<stoutcho21> 낼학교 7교시에 학원보충있어요!
<CuBric> 저녁?
<bundo> 안 이거원 어제 기브엔 테이크 처음들 해보더니 우리가 파코즈 되가네  쩝
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<stoutcho21> 학교는 4시 30분에 끝나고
<stoutcho21> 학원은 5시 ㅠㅠ
<stoutcho21> 파코즈 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 분도옹
<stoutcho21> 저도 하루종일 죽치는곳이 우분투 포럼과 파코즈 ㅋ
<bundo> 우린 OS SW 인 우분투 모임임 ..쩝
<CuBric> 저 파코즈 멤버 입니다....
<stoutcho21> 저도욤
<Ponics_lol> bundo: / 내일은 배달이 밀려 있사옵니다.
<bundo> 나도 멤버인데.. 안간지 4년 넘은듯
<cheayunCho> 닉네임 바꾸엇습니다
<CuBric> 레어템인 열쇠고리도 보유중
<bundo> Ponics_lol 내일 수고 하세요
<cheayunCho> 저는 클리너가 있죠
<CuBric> 클리너 하고 스티커는 널렸음
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_lol> bundo: / 모래는 배달이 밀릴 예정이옵니다.
<cheayunCho> ㅠㅠ
<bundo> Ponics_lol 화요일 내가 알아서 갈께요  ^^; 진흥원 앞에서 박이사님 만날꺼에요 ~
<Ponics_lol> bundo: / 글피인 수요일은.... 배달이.... 있지 않을까 예상 되옵니다.
<bundo> 알았어요 고생 하세유 ㅎ
<bundo> 난 수요일엔 신나게 술마셔야징
<bundo> 크크
<Ponics_lol> bundo: / 이런 이런... 언능 결정이 되어야 편하게 움직이실텐데...
<bundo> 난 일이 없어야 편하게 움직이는데 ..흐흐
<bundo> 암튼 새 시장을 열어봐야죠
<bundo> cheayunCho 앵무새 ? 참새 등등 어때요 새 시장~
<cheayunCho> 예? 제가 멍청해서 이해를 못햇습니다
<bundo> CuBric 오늘 왜 예밀 안보이죠 ?
<bundo> 혹시 둘이 톨아진건 아닌지? ㅠ,.@
<CuBric> 아 지금 밀이 작업중이에요
<cheayunCho> bundo Fw; stoutcho21 내가 영어 공부도 되고 우분투 공부도 되게 책좀 줄까요 ? re: 네!!!!!! 못보앗어요
<bundo> <bundo> stoutcho21 줄까 ?
<bundo> <bundo> 저는 전세계 우분투 책이 다 있답니다.
<bundo> <bundo> 책 또는 PDF 로 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> <bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1306675779.png
<bundo> <bundo> 그중 볼만한 책은 http://bundo.biz/pdf/  이 4권 입니다.
<bundo> 재방송 해줌
<bundo> 4권 다운 받아 보라는 거임
<cheayunCho> 으아! 감사합니다
<cheayunCho> 분도님 짱!!
<cheayunCho> ^^
<bundo> 다 보고 나면 리눅스 어려운 책 줄께요
<bundo> darkmeow_home 여기도 있잖아요
<darkmeow_home> 자다가 잠을 못자겠어서 =ㅅ= ...
<darkmeow_home> 잠올때까지 이리저리 보다가 -ㅅ- ...
<bundo> 왜요 쥐들땜시 ?
<darkmeow_home>  =3
<darkmeow_home> 쥐는 ...
<darkmeow_home> -ㅅ-m 덮!
<darkmeow_home> 하고 잡으면 되지만
<darkmeow_home> ...
<bundo> 흐
<darkmeow_home> 날이 이래서 그런가 -ㅅ- ...
<darkmeow_home> 몸도 예전같지가 않고 -ㅅ-
<darkmeow_home> ...
<bundo> 정어리로 몸보신 어떄요 ?
<darkmeow_home> 생선은 종종 먹지만 -ㅅ- 영 안되고 있네요 (고릉~)
<cheayunCho> 본체가 이륙!~
<bundo> 상암 코분투 사무실 앞에 금붕어 잉어 있다능
<cheayunCho> 역시 펜티엄D의 위엄
<bundo> 금붕어 원래 맛난다능
<bundo> 난 잡아도 머라 하는 이 없심 으흐흐
<darkmeow_home> 하지만 요즘 최대 이슈는
<darkmeow_home> "기생충"
<darkmeow_home> ...
<darkmeow_home> 더러운거야 씻으면 되지만
<darkmeow_home> 무서워서 못먹는다가 맞을지도 ... -ㅅ-
<bundo> 쩝
<darkmeow_home> 유럽에서 오이먹다 몇명이 죽었다는데
<darkmeow_home> 유기(처분예정)농(작물)오이를 먹다가 ...
<darkmeow_home> 불안불안하네요 -ㅅ-
<darkmeow_home> 얼굴에 붙이는것도 무섭 ...
<darkmeow_home> 피부미용 한답시고 얼굴에 붙였다가 죽을지도 -ㅅ- ...
<cheayunCho> 으...
<cheayunCho> 피부속으로 기생충이
<cheayunCho> 아....
<bundo> 다시금 알려 드리는데 가격 참고 바랍니다. http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=86835#p86835
<cheayunCho> 그냥음료수 사드릴꺼에요...
<cheayunCho> 그냥 감사의 표시로..
<bundo> cheayunCho 내가요 한참 잘나깔때 2008년 겨울
<bundo> 하루 8000원도 벌어 보았답니다.
<cheayunCho> ㄸ
<bundo> irc 에서 8000원이면 그낭 답변을 흐 17시간 근무를 ...OTL>....
<bundo> 그날 내 손가락에 피가 멧치고 흑흗ㄱ
<bundo> 담배 2갑 반 피고 ...쩝
<cheayunCho> 17시간동안 웹코딩을 해도 피가안나는데
<cheayunCho> 얼마나 열정적으로 답변을하셧다면 ㄸ
<bundo> 답변은 빨리 해주어야 ㅎ 자낳아요
<bundo> 경쟁자가 둘이었어요
<bundo> 노스옹 , 유진
<bundo> 둘다 신규 업체 였는데
<bundo> 봄 되기전 둘다 파산 했죠
<bundo> 으하하
<cheayunCho> 후덜덜
<bundo> 노스옹은 그래서 안드로이드 개발자로 취업하고
<bundo> 유진은 뉴욕에서 걍 장난감 파는걸로 ..이직 ~~
<bundo> 2008년 겨울~2009년초 정말 힘들었어요
<bundo> 반값활인 전쟁에... 으으윽~~
<bundo> cheayunCho 2008~2009년 번돈으로 코분투 개발 사무실 차렸잖아요
<bundo> 흐흐
<cheayunCho> 그게 그돈이군요 ㄷㄷㄷ
<bundo> 2010년엔 코분투 CD 도 만들어 무료 배송해주었고 ..하하
<cheayunCho> http://youtu.be/dXMoKO5aWXY 요거 웃기네요..
<bundo> 1500개 뿌린듯
<cheayunCho> 1500개 헐&우와
<bundo> cheayunCho 갠찬네요
<bundo> cheayunCho 도 동영상 만들어 봐요
<cheayunCho> http://youtu.be/aufL76bXLAg 요것도있네요..
<cheayunCho> 저는 영상따위를 못만드는 사람이라서요...
<bundo> 아이유 누나 우리에게 오세요 마 이런거로
<cheayunCho> 아이유누님이
<cheayunCho> 우분터가 되신다건가..
<bundo> 아이유 누나 우분투 써봐요  머 이런거로 ....
<cheayunCho> 으흐흑..
<cheayunCho> 비쥬얼이안되서 안될듯
<Ponics_lol> bundo: / 화이팅 입니다...
<cheayunCho> http://youtu.be/aufL76bXLAg
<cheayunCho> 요것도 귀엽네요
<bundo> cheayunCho 참 IRC 말에요
<cheayunCho> 넵
<bundo> 중고생은 10시 이후 안됩니다 ... 조금 양해 바랍니다.
<cheayunCho> 헉...
<cheayunCho> 고련규칙도잇군요
<bundo> 숙제 안해유 ? ㅎㅎ
<cheayunCho> 없습니다
<bundo> hacking_u  중고생은 10시 이후 IRC 안되죠 ?
<cheayunCho> 그리고 학원숙제는 그낭저녁에..
<bundo> 저도 새나라어린이라 이만 미드 봐야징 ㅎ
<hacking_u> 어...어른이겠죠
<hacking_u> 어른이 시잖
<cheayunCho> ..
<cheayunCho> 암튼 저는 클라는 켜놓고 잡니다
<hacking_u> 그런데 이제 11.04 설치해볼라고 그러니까 여러모로 참;;
<bundo> <== 철없는 어른인가 ㅎㄹ
<cheayunCho> 귀찮아서 컴을 안끄시리
<cheayunCho> 근데 안졸려요
<cheayunCho> 맨낳 1시에자서
<hacking_u> 대시 한글입력 문제가 -_-
<bundo> cheayunCho 내아들 9653이에요
<bundo> 960503
<cheayunCho> 저는 960515
<hacking_u> cheayunCho, 제작년까지 제가 털린것처럼 채연군 털어볼깤ㅋㅋㅋ
<cheayunCho> 같은달이네요....
<cheayunCho> 저는 털릴일이없습니다
<bundo> 저는 681026
<cheayunCho> 아니 털리라고 실명으로 여러사이트에서 실명을 뿌리고다녀서
<bundo> 채연군 아빠와 나이차 어떤가요 ?
<cheayunCho> 저는 털릴일이 없어서요
<cheayunCho> 65년생이시니까
<hacking_u> 채연군 그런뜻이 아닌데 말이죠 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 2년임
<bundo> 제가 학교 빨리 다녔거든요
<hacking_u> 울 아버지도 65년생인데 분도님이 더 나이가 적으시...
<hacking_u> 의외라능....
<hacking_u> (...)
<cheayunCho> 그러고보니
<cheayunCho> 진짜 분도님이 저희아버지보다 젊으시군요
<bundo> hacking_u 는 빠른거임 아버지께서 hacking_u 낳은게..
<hacking_u> bundo, 아니죠 저희 아버지도 거의 30쯤에 낳으신거니까... 어머니랑 동갑이신데요
<bundo> cheayunCho 암튼 11시반임
<bundo> 그러니 아빠 같은 강분도 말 듣고 IRC 로그아웃 하기 바람 ㅎㅎ
<cheayunCho> 11시 30분은 무엇인가요?
<cheayunCho> 헐...
<hacking_u> cheayunCho, 뭐하다 잘겁니까 ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 대체 뭐하려고 이시간까짘ㅋㅋㅋ
<cheayunCho> 저 만날 삽질하다
<cheayunCho> 1시에자요
<cheayunCho> 그냥 취미로 관리해주는사이트 수정중입니다
<bundo> 그래도 IRC 이방은  안됨
<cheayunCho> 저 진짜 로그앗웃귀차나염
<bundo> IRC 떄문에 대학 못갔다는 핑계 듣기 싫음
<cheayunCho> 그런짓안해여..
<bundo> cheayunCho 벤 당한다 그러다 ㅎㅎ
<cheayunCho> 헉...
<bundo> 암튼 중고딩은 10시 임
<cheayunCho> HanlIRC의 #오덕푸스에서 놀고있을게여..
<cheayunCho> 10시라니
<bundo> 나가 서 딴거 하는거는 안말리죠 ㅎㄹ
<cheayunCho> 학원끝나면10시인데 ㅠㅠ
<cheayunCho> 왜 이채널만 10시입니까!!!
<cheayunCho> 어흐흑
<hacking_u> cheayunCho, 저도 작년에 저런 경고를 당했 ㅋ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<hacking_u> 정확히 고3까지
<hacking_u> yemharc, 안녕하세요
<bundo> hacking_u 그러고 대학 잘 갔잖아요 그쵸 ?
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<cheayunCho> 안녕하세요
<cheayunCho> IRC제한으로 대학잘간다는소리는
<cheayunCho> 사절하겟습니다만.. ㅋ
<bundo> 한국우분투 에 있으며 전통으로 하고자 합니다.
<cheayunCho> 넵
<bundo> cheayunCho 내가 두번 말했습니다.
<cheayunCho> 전통은 지키는게 좋을것같네요
<bundo> 3번쨰는 경고 없습니다. ㅎㅎ
<cheayunCho> 언제 쯤이면 입장가능한가요..
<cheayunCho> 아침 7시?
<bundo> 내일 오후
<cheayunCho> 9시???!
<bundo> 오전도 안됨
<cheayunCho> 아흐흑..
<hacking_u> cheayunCho, 대학입학 혹은 벤처설립해서 성공하면
<bundo> 평일 오전 학교서 접 하는거 안됨
<hacking_u> 걍 제한 풀어드림 ㅋㅋ
<cheayunCho> 걍 아침에 접속해놓고나가죠..
<bundo> cheayunCho 조기 진학 하시면 됨
<cheayunCho> 학교에서 폰걷는거때문에 짜증나서안내니까요..
<bundo> cheayunCho 안됨 ~
<hacking_u> cheayunCho, 이 채널 어짜피 로그 남기니까 그거 봐요
<cheayunCho> 내일 4시30분에 뵈요~
<cheayunCho> 저 그래도 착해요
<hacking_u> cheayunCho, 그때 들오면 밴 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cheayunCho> 순수하고
<cheayunCho> 오후4시에 뵙죠
<cheayunCho> 아 버티기 힘들다
<hacking_u> 아 그때라면 뭐
<cheayunCho> 근데 어제는 그냥 하루종일 켜놧는데
<cheayunCho> 아무도 경고를 안주셧던..
<bundo> ㅎㅎ 잘 지내요 cheayunCho !
<hacking_u> 말을 안했으니까요 ㅋ
<cheayunCho> GOod night!
<hacking_u> GooD NiGHt
<cheayunCho> 이만...좋은 밤되세요
<bundo> 굿
<hacking_u> 갔군용
<bundo> hacking_u 난 이런생각 들어요
<hacking_u> bundo, 대학 잘 간건 아니...(부모님기준)
<bundo> 보통 어려서 우리와 IRC 에서 너무 어울리면... 애늙은이 되요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 선생 과 부모님 무시하기 쉽죠
<hacking_u> 저는 이미 예전에 애늙은이였어요
<drake_kr> 흠
<hacking_u> 헉 무서운 드레이크님
<hacking_u> (...)
<drake_kr> !?!?
<hacking_u> 제 바로 옆에 계셨다는 사실을 잊지는 않으셨죠 ㄷ
<hacking_u> 아니 옆옆이었다가 옆
<drake_kr> hakcing_u :: 네
<hacking_u> 여튼 드레이크님께 많이 배웠습니다 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 뭘 배워요
<hacking_u> 제가 잘못 아는 부분이 수정되었습니다- 랄까요
<drake_kr> 읭
<hacking_u> ;;; 제가 이제 막 컴퓨터 프로그래밍이나 그런거 알아가는 상황에서 도움이 되셨다고요...
<darkmeow_home> 어차피 뭐 -ㅅ-
<hacking_u> bundo, 여하튼 저는 이제 대학에 그것도 컴공에 들왔으니 봉인 해제입니다.
<darkmeow_home> 개나소나 대학간마당에
<darkmeow_home> 그냥 대학 들어간거면 잘 들어간거 -ㅅ- ...
<darkmeow_home> (고륵 ...)
<hacking_u> .....;;;;;;;
<bundo>  hacking_u  일단 성인 인정 그러니 "니 맘대로하세요" ㅎㅎ
<darkmeow_home> 우리나라는 전세계적으로 봤을때 평균적인 학력 수준이 높아요
<darkmeow_home> 머릿속에 든게 많다보니까 3D 는 안하려고 하죠
<bundo> 3D 면 11.04 가 좋음 ~
<bundo> unity 3D 쩝
<darkmeow_home> (사실 전산쪽도 은근 3D입니다만 낄낄)
<yemharc> 전산쪽은 대놓고 3D에요 (...)
<darkmeow_home> 아닌곳도 있솸용 -ㅠ-
<bundo> 역시 다음 이 근무 분위기 좋터군요
<drake_kr> 음.. 그런가요?
<yemharc> 인식 자체가 3D 취급 (..)
<hacking_u> SI가 지존이라고....
<darkmeow_home> 베타테스터 <- 3D 직종이 아님(!)
<yemharc> 요새 슬슬 대기업 중심으로 칼퇴근 문화 만들기로 삽질하고는 있는데
<yemharc> 상사 눈치보게 하는 구조가 안바뀌는 상태라 (...........)
<yemharc> 중소기업이 되려 근무환경은 좋은 편이에요
<darkmeow_home> 대기업은 ...
<hacking_u> (현재 Virtualbox에서 11.04 Unity와 기타 등등 테스트중)
<darkmeow_home> 아마 안될거예요
<darkmeow_home> ASKY~
<darkmeow_home> (응?)
<hacking_u> 베타테스터 중 회사에 종속된 경우 디버그까지 해야 한다는 이야기를 들은 것 같은데
<darkmeow_home> 칼퇴 생기면 문제가 되는게
<darkmeow_home> 쉬는날이 없어짐
<darkmeow_home> ...
<hacking_u> 티맥스 다니시던 분이 이야기하신...
<darkmeow_home> 그건 베타테스터가 아니고
<darkmeow_home> 그냥 테스터
<hacking_u> 알파테스텈ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<darkmeow_home> 아뇨
<yemharc> 티맥스는 진짜인지 가짜인지 알 수가 업성요
<darkmeow_home> 소프트웨어 시제품으로 나가기 전에 블랙박스니 화이트박스니
<darkmeow_home> 요래조래 하는거 있는데 디버깅 하면서 결과 넘겨주고 그래요
<darkmeow_home> 코더야 그냥 에러 없어질때까지 코딩질하면 그만이지만
<darkmeow_home> 테스터는 죽어라고 버그를 찾아내야 하기 때문에 ...
<darkmeow_home> 그냥 테스터는 진짜 3D
<ndsin> 헐
<hacking_u> ..... 그 분이 퇴사한 이유를 알겠다는
<darkmeow_home> 만약 버그 못찾아서 나중에 클라이언트가 버그찾고 클레임거는날엔
<ndsin> 저 테스터인데
<ndsin> 저 3D군여
<darkmeow_home> 뷃뤱ㄱ뷁뷁
<hacking_u> ndsin, 스스로 느끼시기에는?
<darkmeow_home> 코더가 잘하면 별로 안힘들죠
<ndsin> 음
<ndsin> 전 penetration tester 이긴 한데
<ndsin> 잘 만들어진 곳 같은 경우는 테스팅해도 잘 안나오고
<ndsin> 허접한 곳은 끝도 없이 나오죠
<darkmeow_home> 근데 너무 복잡한데서는
<darkmeow_home> 버그가 나오긴 하는데
<darkmeow_home> 어디로부터 버그가 나오는지 찾을 수가 없는 상황이 일어나는것도 문제
<yemharc> ndsin, 정답
<drake_kr> 근데 기본적으로 잘하면 상사 눈치를 봐야 할 필요가 있는가요
<ndsin> 근데 버그라는게 좀 애매한게
<yemharc> darkmeow_home, 그건 테스터 이전에 코드를 짠 사람 잘못이에요
<ndsin> 돌아가게끔만 만드는거라면 크게 어렵지 않게 고치는데
<yemharc> 예외처리를 안했다는 소리니
<ndsin> 그렇게 덕지덕지 고치다보니까 최적화 부분하고는 거리가 멀어지더군요
<darkmeow_home> 다중상속의 경우에 그런 문제가 일어나는 경우가 있죠
<darkmeow_home> 이놈이 어디서 상속된건지 어디로부터 온건지 ...
<hacking_u> 최적화와 땜질은 겸할 수 없는...
<yemharc> darkmeow_home, 그러니까 코더의 잘못이죠
<darkmeow_home> 근데 막상 코더의 잘못이라고 할 수도 없겠군요
<yemharc> 애초에 종이에 낙서한번 안 해보고 코딩을 한거니
<darkmeow_home> 설계단에서부터가 문제일수도 있으니까.
<darkmeow_home> 설계 안하고 코딩부터 시작하는게 문제 .
<hacking_u> 설계....
<darkmeow_home> 대부분 설계는 대충 하는둥 하고 닥치고 코딩부터 들어가는걸로 아는데 ...
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 그런놈들 죽이고싶
<yemharc> drake_kr, ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake_kr, 수두룩합니다
<Ponics_lol> 헉.. 초천재 밀옹 / 드뎌 오셨꾼효...
<yemharc> darkmeow_home, 문제는 정말 일정 이상의 규모를 가진 프로젝트아 아니면
<yemharc> 설계자 = 코더 라는거죠
<yemharc> Ponics_lol, 안녕하세요
<darkmeow_home> 냐 -ㅅ- ...
<drake_kr> 4차 가고싶었는디
<yemharc> drake_kr, ㅎㅎ
<darkmeow_home> 아무리 작은 규모라도 충분히 설계하고 검증을 한 다음에 코딩 들어가야 하지만 ..
<darkmeow_home> 시간은 빠듯하고
<Ponics_lol> 초천재 밀옹 / 세미나 이후의 뒷풀이에서 밀옹의 고견 정말 경청 하느냐고 바빴습니다..
<darkmeow_home> 인원은 적고
<darkmeow_home> ...
<yemharc> Ponics_lol, 제가 무슨 고견인가요 ㅠㅠ 그냥 술 들어가서 나온대로 떠든것 뿐이에요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 디자이너가 테스터 하는 더러운 세상
<darkmeow_home> 운이 좋아서 버그 하나 안나오고 쑥쑥 내뿜어내면
<darkmeow_home> 슈퍼맨인거고
<darkmeow_home> 재수없어서 짱돌에 걸려넘어지면 뭐되는거고
<drake_kr> 슈퍼맨 == 공밀레
<Ponics_lol> 초천재 밀옹 / 앞으로 초천재 밀옹의 고견 많은 부탁 드리옵니다.
<yemharc> drake_kr, 전 바로 그 테스터 부류인 QA/QC팀인데 코딩까지 해야하죠 (.........)
<yemharc> Ponics_lol, ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> drake_kr, 저좀 살려줘요 ㅠㅠ
<Ponics_lol> 초천재 밀옹 / 담달에 밀옹께서 강의 하실 내용이 겁나 킹왕짱 기대 되옵니다~! :)
<drake_kr> 오?
<yemharc> Ponics_lol, 담달 강의 생각한건 음........... 간단히 말하면 리눅스 기초에요
<Ponics_lol> 초천재 밀옹 / 밀옹의 " 도대체 OFDM 이란 무었인가 ? " 라는 주제 너무나 기대 되옵니다.. 밀옹께서 허락 하신다면 동영상 촬영이라도..
<drake_kr> 음.. 저도 강의 준비가 끝나면 발표할까 생각중입니다
<drake_kr> 게임 기초 <-
<Ponics_lol> 오.. 골드 엥벌이 하는 방법을 알려 주옵소서..
<yemharc> Ponics_lol, 기대해 주시는건 감사합니다만... 전 전문가가 아니니 강의의 품질이 매우 낮아집니다. 그래서 제가 그나마 좀 알고 있는 것 + 모임 취지에 맞는 강의를 하고자 합니다
<drake_kr> Ponics_lol :: 프리섭 구축하시고 DB 건드리세요 <-
<Ponics_lol> drake_kr: / 헉... 그런 방법이 있었군효... 초천재 시옵니다..
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 근데 jincreator님 강의는 매우매우 유익했음..
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<Ponics_lol> 초천재 밀옹 / 제가 밀옹을 몰라 뵙고.. 어제는 정말 말도 안되는 강의라고 표현 할 수 도 없는 내용과 스피치로 밀옹 앞에서 재롱을 피웠사옵니다..
<yemharc> 지금 리눅스 기초니 뭐니 해도 딱딱한게 아니라
<drake_kr> 전문가가 어떻게 강의 품질이 어떻고 하는게 중요한게 아님
<yemharc> drake_kr, 아직까지는 터미널을 쓸 수밖에 없는 상황인걸 감안해서
<drake_kr> 아 맞다
<drake_kr> 녹음한것 올려야지
<yemharc> 크게 리눅스의 각 폴더들에 뭐가 들어가고, 내가 어떤 문제를 해결하려면 어느 폴더를 가야 하는가
<yemharc> 그리고 마지막으로 명령어의 구조는 크게 <명령어> <옵션> <대상> <대상> <타겟> 같은 식으로 돌아간다
<yemharc> 이런걸 강의해보려구요
<Ponics_lol> 초천재 밀옹 / 밀옹깨서 넓은 아량으로 다시 한번 허락 하여 주신다면... 나중에 기회가 되면 VLS 에 관하여 짧은 강의를 겁나 오랜 시간동안에 준비 하겠사옵니다.
<yemharc> 맨날 웹 찾아봤자 man -foo bar 이런걸로는 아무래도 도움이 안되니까요
<yemharc> Ponics_lol, 이크... 아무쪼록 사회자가 너무 힘들어하지 않도록 적당히만 부탁드립니다 (__)
<Ponics_lol> 초천재 밀옹 / vls 는 그닥 어려운 내용이 아닌듯 하옵니다.. 저같은 허첩 콤맹도 쉽게 사용 할수 있기에..
<drake_kr> 아니면 전에 임수가 발표했던것처럼 어플리케이션 소개 라던가..
<yemharc> Ponics_lol, 수직 발사 장치.......가 맞나요?
<yemharc> drake_kr, 어플리케이션 소개도 좋긴 한데
<yemharc> 지금 계획하고 있는건 터미널에 대한 부담감을 없애주자 ....가 방향이어서요
<yemharc> 제 능력이 [당신들 터미널 안써도 되게 해줄게!]는 못되는지라..
<Ponics_lol> 초천재 밀옹  / vls = 수직 대륙간 탄도 발사 장치  가 ... 아니라... Video Lan Server 를 말하옵니다..
<yemharc> 아쉽군요. 미사일 쏘는 법을 실물 미니어처로 강의하시는 모습을 기대했습니다
<yemharc> ㅎ
<Ponics_lol> 초천재 밀옹 / 전.. 우리 가카 빠 이옵니다.. 우리 가카 가 싫어하는 특히 군사장비 관련 비리나 로비에 대한것을 캐내는것을 싫어 하옵니다..
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_lol> 초천재 밀옹 / 전 항상 화장실 가서 응가 하면서  우리 가카 만세 3창을 하고 있사옵니다..
<drake_kr> 아 미치것네
<yemharc> ?
<drake_kr> 녹음한것
<drake_kr> 재생이 안됩니다 ㅡ.ㅡ
<yemharc> ;;
<Ponics_lol> drake_kr: / 헉.. 그런건 자제 하심히... 괜시리 우리 가카를 음해 하려는 세력이 알게 되면... 우리 가카 욕하게 되고 그럼 안되옵니다..
<drake_kr> Ponics_lol :: 작년에 한번 다녀왔어요 자제하고 있음 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 음성파일 크기가 50MB가 넘어서 그런거구나
<hacking_u> 아악 어째서 이번 unity는 이렇게도 잉여스러운가!
<yemharc> hacking_u, 이번만은 아니지 않나요
<hacking_u> ccsm으로 설정하는 게 이렇게 제대로 안 될 줄은 몰랐거든요 ㅜㅜ
<CuBric> 아악
<hacking_u> 엄청난 삽질을 해야됩니다 -_-
<CuBric> 무손실 압축 파일이려나???
<hacking_u> Cube를 활성화시키기 위해서 Unity 플러그인과 함께 대부분의 compiz 플러그인을 비활성화시키고 다시 차례대로 직접 활성화;
<darkmeow_home> 유니티랑 그놈이랑 비슷한 때에 나와서 그런가 ...
<yemharc> hacking_u, 차라리 유니티를 밀어버리고 docky를 설치하고 말겠어요 (...)
<yemharc> 그놈3 + docky...
<darkmeow_home> 둘다 삽질할 거리만 가득 -_-;
<CuBric> 밀아~
<CuBric> 어헝
<yemharc> ?
<darkmeow_home> 그냥 twm을 쓰세요
<darkmeow_home> 속편하게
<darkmeow_home> -ㅅ-/따잇!
<CuBric> 환타 마시고 있는중
<yemharc> CuBric, 형 왜요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 전 펩시
<CuBric> 내 놋북
<CuBric> 어헝
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 중고로 팔아서 잘 살겠슴다 ㅇㅅㅇ7
<yemharc> 커널을 다운그레이드 해볼까 하고 있어요
<yemharc> .......왠지 될거같아
<CuBric> 내부 커널만?
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<CuBric> 오늘 1박2일 김수미 여사 대박이였음
<hacking_u> 아아... 둘다 막장;
<CuBric> 밀아 작업중?
<hacking_u> .... 11.04로 넘어갈 수는 있겠군요 이제
<hacking_u> compiz 커스터마이징 마스터...(...)했습니다
<CuBric> ??
<hacking_u> 커맨드라인 안쓰고 -_-; config파일 전혀 수정 없이...
<hacking_u> (제가 중간중간 띄엄띄엄 말해서 그래요 CuBric님 )
<hacking_u> 저 기억하시련지 CuBric
<CuBric> 할수도 못할수도
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 정신없는 시간이였던지라
<hacking_u> 음... 갑자기 맨 뒤에서 앞으로 들이닥쳐서는 UJUC님과 강분도님 강씨 성 이야기 하던 사람 입니다
<CuBric> 음???
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 오래 걸리는구만..
<CuBric> 날듯말듯
<drake_kr> 치토스맛있다
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 드레끼옹
<drake_kr> 네
<CuBric> 우린 다이어트 해야함
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 왜요
<CuBric> 몸짐이 하드해서
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 별로..
<hacking_u> ...쩝
<yemharc> 아우...
<yemharc> 자고 싶다...
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> 주무시면 안 될 이유라도... 있으신가요
<Ponics_lol> 아놔... 떱..
<hacking_u> (저는 여전히 natty 판올림 대비해서 가상머신으로 연습중)
<yemharc> hacking_u, 3D 업종이라 힘듭니다
<yemharc> natty 그냥 저처럼 무작정 올리세요 (...)
<yemharc> 터지는 문제야 해결하면 그만 (먼산)
<CuBric> 네티 하니까
<CuBric> 그거 생각난다
<CuBric> 애니메이션
<drake_kr> 오덕인증!?!?
<CuBric> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아니 잠깐
<yemharc> 그거 방영해줄때면 형 아니가 몇인데?!
<yemharc> 나이;;
<CuBric> 난 셀리 밍키 시대
<Ponics_lol> 훔...
<hacking_u> ..... 천사소녀 네티
<Ponics_lol> 네티 ?
<CuBric> 아이젠버그 고 보고
<Ponics_lol> 역시 오덕 오오라가 뭉실 뭉실~!
<hacking_u> 요즘 아이돌들 복장중에 가끔 네티 복장을 베낀듯한게...
<CuBric> 포닉옹은 어릴때 만화한편 안보고 자라신듯
<hacking_u> 오덕 오오라가 CuBric 님에게 나온다는 것이 사실인가요
<CuBric> 내가 오덕이면
<CuBric> 나머지 사람들은 십덕임
<hacking_u> 저는 1덕
<darkmeow_home> <- 백이십오?
<hacking_u> (....돵)
<darkmeow_home>  ... ...
<hacking_u> (...도망)
<darkmeow_home> 줄방구는 삶의 활엽수 -ㅅ- ...
<hacking_u> 죄...죄송합니다 여러분...;
<hacking_u> =3 =3 =3
<darkmeow_home> =3 (도망)
<hacking_u> (먼저 입력했다!)
<drake_kr> 흠
<hacking_u> ... 저는 내일 학교에 가야되는데
<hacking_u> .... 과제도 안하고 이러고 있...
<hacking_u> (........._
<drake_kr> 과제밭에서 굴러도 좋으니 학교 다녔으면 좋겠다
<CuBric> 미투
<hacking_u> 컴퓨터 과제는 다 했습니다
<hacking_u> 단지 물리수학
<hacking_u> -_-
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 수능 수리영역 몇점 받았나요
<yemharc> 프로그래밍 할 때에 수학은 좋아요. 큰 도움이 되죠.
<hacking_u> 수학 자체를 싫어하는 게 아닙니다<
<yemharc> hacking_u, 이산수학은 하고 있나요?
<hacking_u> 이산수학 아직 안 들어갔는데요; 미적하고 있습니다
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> 수리영역 50점 넘겼나... <<<<<<<
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 프로그래밍이 하고싶다면 수학은 기본이지만 못해도 "위대한 개발자"가 되지는 않을 뿐 별 차이는 없을거에요
<yemharc> 이산수학은 사실 수학이라기보단 논리학에 가까워요
<yemharc> drake_kr, 그건 그렇죠
<hacking_u> (참고로 가형입니다)
<yemharc> 전에도 한번 주저리 했지만 [코어]가 되느냐 아니냐 정도의 차이죠
<hacking_u> 수학으로 알고리즘을 짜는 것이 아닌 이상 어떤 점에서...
<darkmeow_home> 가형 나형이 뭐였더라 ㄱ- ...
<yemharc> 어차피 코어 부분에서 삽질해줄 천재는 많아요 -_-)y~~~~
<drake_kr> 그런게 뭐임
<hacking_u> 가형  = 수1+수2+미적
<hacking_u> 나형 = 수1
<hacking_u> 7차 교육과정에만 이런게 있습니다
<hacking_u> -_-
<drake_kr> 어차피 오픈소스는 코어 소스도 많이 보이니까 한두개 정도는 봐두면 자동으로 수학 능력이 향상되는듯
<darkmeow_home> 그런거 모른다능 (...덜덜...)
<hacking_u> Core 부분은 HardCore 작업
<darkmeow_home> 우리때는 답 못베껴쓰게 하려고 일부러 문제를 가형 나형으로 해서 냈던가 ㄱ- ...
<Ponics_lol> 초천재 밀옹 / 코어 부분 전문 삽질 천재 밀옹!
<darkmeow_home> Core부분은 그냥 논문 슥 보고 수식 해석하고
<darkmeow_home> 검증하고 코딩하는거죠 (...)
<hacking_u> 수식 해석해서 코딩하는 거라면 수학은 좋고요...
<darkmeow_home> 알아서 해주는 부류가 있으니 그걸 일부러 찾아서 할 필요는 없다는뜻
<hacking_u> 저는 단지 손으로 써서 풀게 만드는, 그런게 좀....
<hacking_u> 미적을 하는 이유가 단지 수치해석을 위해서라니 -_-
<darkmeow_home> 손으로 푸는건 저기 달동네쩍 이야기고
<darkmeow_home> 모델링이 중요해요
<hacking_u> (물리를 하는 이유는 정말 알 수 없는 이야기입니다 -_-)
<hacking_u> 모델링 = 설계?
<darkmeow_home> 설계의 일부가 모델링이죠
<darkmeow_home> 서브셋
<hacking_u> 모델링은 무엇을 말하는건지 정확한 윤곽을 모르겠습니다
<darkmeow_home> 복잡한 알고리즘을 미적분 수식 하나로 간단하게 슥 적어주는게 모델링이죠
<darkmeow_home> 너무 간단한 답인가 -_->
<hacking_u> 아... 그렇군요
<darkmeow_home> 굳이 미적분 아니라도 일반 사칙연산 수식으로 그냥 표현이 됩니다만 ...
<CuBric> F1 중계 방송 보는중
<yemharc> 읭
<drake_kr> http://data.drake.kr/
<hacking_u> 미적분 수식이라... 그런데 연속적으로 컴퓨터가 연산을 할 수 있나요?
<drake_kr> 5월 사용자모임 녹음 올렸습니다..
<yemharc> drake_kr, 항상 수고하십니다 :)
<hacking_u> 이산적인 계산치를 샌드위치 해서 근사치를 이상값에 가깝게 하는 게  아닌가요
<yemharc> 그리고 hacking_u darkmeow_home 실제 개발환경은 여러분이 상상하는 이상으로 형편없습니다 (...)
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 수고하셨습니다.
<darkmeow_home> 컴퓨터로도 미적분 연산이 돼요
<yemharc> UML이니 XP니 배워서 실제 업무 들어가면 모여서 회의해서 디자인 패턴 적용하고........그럴거 같죠?
<yemharc> 그런거 없어요
<darkmeow_home> 전 뭐 아직도 P3 를 개발머신으로 쓰고 있는 중입니다만 ..
<hacking_u> ....?? 기본 라이브러리로 있는거군요 ㄷ
<yemharc> 페이퍼 작성조차 안합니다
<darkmeow_home> 실무는 그냥 뭐 닥치는대로 코딩 ..
<drake_kr> 음.. 실제 개발환경이라..
<drake_kr> VB.net을 128메모리가 박혀있는 pc에서 돌리는것이 실무환경입니다 <-
<hacking_u> VB.net 으아니;
<hacking_u> 128은 더더욱;
<darkmeow_home> 그런데서 그정도 돌아가야지 어떤 최악의 환경에서도 어느정도 돌아가리란 보장을 할 수 있으니까요
<drake_kr> 아니.. 제가 말씀드린건 테스트용도의 머신이 아닙니다
<yemharc> darkmeow_home, 그런거 없어요
<darkmeow_home> 그래서 그게 "더럽다"는거 ...
<drake_kr> 개발환경입니다 <-
<yemharc> darkmeow_home, IT 개발환경이란거에 환상을 갖지 마시길 부탁드립니다
<darkmeow_home> 저도 알고 있습니다.
<yemharc> 여러분이 지금 컴퓨터 배우면서 생각하고 상상하는 그건 현실이 아니에요 ㅠㅠ
<hacking_u> =_=;
<darkmeow_home> 그냥 뭐 ... 윗님하 보시기에 코딩하고 컴파일 되면 그만이니까
<darkmeow_home> 진짜 똥컴에 이클립스 올려서
<darkmeow_home> 돌아간다
<darkmeow_home> 그러면 그냥 그거 개발머신으로 쓰는거 .
<yemharc> 윗님하 보시기에 '이건 팔아도 되겠구나' 면 되는거죠 (...)
<darkmeow_home> 그리고 이클립스 안쓰고
<darkmeow_home> 메모장으로 코딩하는데도 있고
<drake_kr> 단지, 128mb에서 vb.net 정도는 양반이다.. 정도만 생각하시면 됩니다..
<darkmeow_home> vim도 아닌 vi나 nano pico 이런걸로 코딩하는데도 있고 낄낄
<drake_kr> 개발환경 세팅하는건 알아서 하면 되지만
<drake_kr> 머신은 어떻게 할수가 없을테니..
<darkmeow_home> vim에 플러긴 올라간건 천국임 -ㅅ-;
<darkmeow_home> AIX에다가 vi올려놓고 키 모르면 오타 작렬나는 환경에서 자바 삽질도 해봤는데 ...
<darkmeow_home> 1.4 -_-;
<yemharc> 리눅스를 개발환경으로 써도 아무소리 안하는 회사는 좋군요 (...)
<darkmeow_home> 지네릭 쓰는 1.5도 아니고 ...
<yemharc> 전 그나마 이클립스 덕에 아무소리 안듣지만.......
<darkmeow_home> AIX 머신이니 유닉스가 올라갔겠죠
<darkmeow_home> 그리고 프로그램 설치 수정 이런거 하려면 업체 불러야되는데
<darkmeow_home> 업체에서 안해줌 낄낄
<CuBric> 밀아
<darkmeow_home> ~(~_~)~ 흐느적
<CuBric> 낼 받을수 있는거겠지
<hacking_u> 가셨네요..
<hacking_u> vim 플러긴붙은게 천국이라 ㄷ
<darkmeow_home> 배는 아픈데 고픈데 -ㅅ- ... 뭐랄까 ...
<darkmeow_home> 단게 땡기는 .. 밤
<hacking_u> .... 여튼 저는 이제 슬슬 자야겠습니다.
<darkmeow_home> 그냥 ... 쉽게 말해서 busybox에 딸려오는 vi라고 보시면 됨 ..
<darkmeow_home> 초 구닥다리 vi
<hacking_u> 헐
<hacking_u> 그건좀심하긴한듯;
<yemharc> CuBric, 지금 형 놋북 손보는거 아니에요 ㅋㅋ;;
<darkmeow_home> 뭐 컴파일 하고 에러메세지 보고 코드 수정하고 되게만 하면 되죠 ..
<CuBric> 내껀 끝난겨?
<yemharc> CuBric, 그 무선랜만 손보면 되요
<yemharc> 다른건 다 에러없이 말끔
<hacking_u> 여튼 저는 잡니다.
<hacking_u> 안녕히주무세요
<hacking_u> !!
<komallm> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 사실 형 놋북 기본적인 설치는 오늘 오후1시인가 끝났는데
<komallm> 좋은꿈 꾸세요 ^^
<yemharc> 그대로 팀장님 만나러 나가보느라 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> komallm, 안녕하세요
<komallm> 네 안녕하세요 ^^;
<CuBric> UI 셋팅도 ?
<komallm> 지난번에는 잠깐 여친과 얘기 하느라 ㅡㅜ 인사도 못드리고 나갔네요
<komallm> 지난번에 감사했어요
<yemharc> CuBric, 다 됐어요
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ?....
<yemharc> CuBric, 저 대신 ODFM 강의좀 해요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아니 OFDM;;
<CuBric> 그게 먼지 모름
<yemharc> (정신이 오락가락 하누나.....)
<drake_kr> OJT
<yemharc> ?
<drake_kr> !
<yemharc> drake_kr, http://www.roesler-ac.de/wolfram/hello.htm 선물입니다
<drake_kr> 아.
<drake_kr> ㄳㄳ
<yemharc> 어셈블러와 C-OpenGL은.........
<drake_kr> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=17638
<yemharc> 저 서명의 CLI 으잌ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 슬슬 잘시간
<yemharc> 아..........끝났다
<CuBric> 일?
<yemharc> 저도 일단 자러갑니다
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<CuBric> 굿잠
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ALL : do-while (do-while) ;
<komallm> 저도 자러 갑니다 ^^ 좋은꿈 꾸세요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-05-21
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-05-22
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<hjkwon> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz03> 요즘은 IRC 가 낮이나 밤이나 , 평일에나 주말에도 모두 사람이 없군요
<jinseok> 안녕하세요
<autowiz03> 야근1 끝 , 야근2 시작
#ubuntu-ko 2012-05-23
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> razGon_Xch: 안녕하세요. 오랜만에 뵙네요 :)
<razGon_Xch> 오래간만입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 후.....
<razGon_Xch> 아직도 서버는 정지중입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 강제로 마운트 하는 방법을 찾아 보았는데. 마운트가 안됩니다.
<razGon_Xch> LVM2라고 방식이 다른 거 같은데요.
<razGon_Xch> 보통 리눅스면 EXT2인데.
<yemharc> 음?
<yemharc> razGon_Xch: LVM 파티션 말하시는거죠?
<yemharc> razGon_Xch: http://goo.gl/ptTW4 일단 요거라도 한번 참고해보세요
<yemharc> LVM2라는건 따로 있는지 잘 모르겠네요...
<razGon_Xch> LVM파티션 인거 같습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 뒤에 2는 아니구요.
<razGon_Xch> yemharc, 이게 보안때문에 다른 라이브 시디로 접근이 안되게 한거 같습니다...후...
<yemharc> razGon_Xch: http://goo.gl/F7CsP
<yemharc> 라이브로도 마운트 가능할텐데요...
<yemharc> razGon_Xch: http://erki.net/node/28 요건 LVM을 ext3, ext4로 컨버팅 하는 방법이구요
<razGon_Xch> yemharc, 감사합니다. 마운트를 하려는데 마운트가 안되서...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 오늘가서 꼭해봐야지..ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> :)
<razGon_Xch> 제발 데이타만이라도 성공하면....ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 서버가 없어진뒤로 제 생활이 퍽퍽해졌습니ㅏㄷ.
<yemharc> 그리고 이제 NAS 충동구매를............
<razGon_Xch> 일단 악마의 게임 LOL을 끊어야 합니다.
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 롤은 악마의 게임이지만
<yemharc> 디아는 악마 그 자체입니다 (......)
<razGon_Xch> NAS는 이제 없어도 됩니다.ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 지옥문은 제가 2하다가 질려서요.
<razGon_Xch> 실은 제가 RPG는 발더스 게이트 같은 거 좋아합니다.
<yemharc> 2와 3은 틀려서 문제에요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 지금 대한민국 IT가 마비되고 있슴다.......
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 회사 사람들이 점심도 안먹고 세상을 구하려고 노력중이에요
<razGon_Xch> 일단은 저는 대항온으로...
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 멋지네요.
<razGon_Xch> LOL하니 생활이 안되요.
<razGon_Xch> 대항온은 하다가 쉬다 말다 하면 되는데. LOL은 스타같아서요.
<razGon_Xch> 디아3야. 뭐.ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 그래서 모를때 하지 말아야죠. 가격도 비싼데.
<razGon_Xch> 일단은 서버가 다시 구축되면 시스템을 새로 갖춰야 겠습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 PDF뷰어로 좋은 패드 있을까요? 아이패드 류 빼고요./
<razGon_Xch> http://www.kpug.kr/reviews
<yemharc> 글쎄요;; 전자책 뷰어는 딱히 관심이 없어서요;;
<yemharc> 애초에 지금 뉴패드인지라 (먼산)
<razGon_Xch> 여기서 보니 싼 중국산 패드 많이 있더군요. 아이패드살돈이면 4개살건..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 제가 책같은 거 있었으면 해서 그랬습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_Xch> yemharc, 애플중독자...ㅎ
<yemharc> 사실 가장 좋은건, 책을 산다->책 제본기와 양면스캐너로 PDF로 스캔한다
<yemharc> 그리고 아이패드로 할랑할랑~
<razGon_Xch> 예 제가 그래야 될거 같은데요. 아이패드가 생각보다 무거워서요.
<yemharc> 사실 가지고 다니기엔 좀 그렇죠
<yemharc> 되려 맥북이 가볍게 느껴질 정도니...
<razGon_Xch> 그리고 파손에 대해서도 생각을 해봐야 해서요.
<razGon_Xch> 그러다가 보니 중국산 패드에 관심을 가지게 되더군요.
<razGon_Xch> IPS패널인데도 20만원 중반이면 살수 있죠.
<razGon_Xch> 물론 AS는 사제.
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 보면서 느끼는 건데 이대로 가다간 중국에게 따라잡히는건 시간문제 같더군요.
<razGon_Xch> 아이패드처럼 무언가를 만들어 놓지 않는다면요.
<razGon_Xch> 종류도 안드로이드 기반으로 여러 가지가 나와서요. 오히려 선택의 폭이 넓을거 같습니다. 게다가 커스텀의 재미가.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 하지만 가장 일차적인 목표는 논문뷰어죠.
<razGon_Xch> yemharc, 지금 생각하는게 서버에 PDF두고 서버에서 받아서 열람을 하는 형식으로 가려구요. 근데 아이패드는 이거 잘안되지 않나요? 패쇄성땜시..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 하긴 극복하는 어플이 많기는 하죠.ㅎ
<yemharc> 굳이 그러실 필요가.......
<yemharc> 그냥 드롭박스 쓰시면 될텐데요
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<cartes9> 꾸벅 (__)
#ubuntu-ko 2012-05-24
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<yemharc> Seony: 악마의 심장에 칼을 꽂은 용사는 그 피를 뒤집어 쓰고 스스로 악마가 된다죠 (....외면)
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 실은, 악마가 되는 것보다 더 무서운 존재가 된다는 사실을 깨달았어요.
<Seony> 그 존재는 바로...
<Seony> 폐인
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> The Lord of Junkie.......(What?!)
<yemharc> 아 근데, 블리자드 이 악마들
<yemharc> 올해 수험생 어떻해.......ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 올해 수능 평균 낮아지는거죠 뭐 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> hi
<yemharc> lexlove: 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<lexlove> 오랫만에 왔어요 ^^
<razGon_Xch> lexlove, 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xch> 오래간만이네요. 정말.
<razGon_Xch> 서버가 정지 되어서요..
<razGon_Xch> yemharc, 혹시 근로자율점검제에 대해서 아시나요?
<razGon_Xch> yemharc, 노무사쪽에서 연락이 와서요.
<yemharc> 에구 이제 봤네요;;
<yemharc> razGon_Xch: 근로조건 자율점검 말하시는건가요?
<razGon_Xch> 예
<razGon_Xch> 맞습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 거기서 온다고 해서요.
<yemharc> 음;;
<yemharc> 그건 근로조건 취약 사업자에 한해서 나가는 걸텐데요
<razGon_Xch> 저희는 검사안했다고 나온거 같아요.
<yemharc> 정확히는 취약해지기 쉬운 사업분야에 대해서일텐데......
<yemharc> 예를들면 노동 강도가 높을수밖에 없다거나 한 그런 부분들요
<lexlove> razGon_Xch, 병원아니신가요?
<razGon_Xch> lex
<razGon_Xch> lexlove, 의원이죠. 정확히는요. 의외로 의원이 노동법에서 의하면 강도가 높습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 주6일 근무니.
<razGon_Xch> 게다가 노동청 입장에서는 더욱 그렇죠.
<lexlove> razGon_Xch, 아, 그렇군요
<lexlove> razGon_Xch 정형외과 쪽이라고 했죠?
<lexlove> 애고 가셨네..
<autowiz03> 수능이 몇일이더라...
<cartes9> lexlove, 안녕하세요 꾸벅.. 오랜만입니다^^
#ubuntu-ko 2012-05-25
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> Seony, 오래간만입니다^^
<razGon_Xch> 아직도 헤메는 중입니다..^^
<razGon_Xch> 일단은 이번 연휴에 강력하게 서버회복시키려구요.
<Seony> 흐.. 그렇군요.
<razGon_Xch> 전혀 모르는 부분을 접근하려니 힘들더군요.
<Seony> 저는 디아블로에서 헤매고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 제가 razGon_GNM 혹은 razGon_LTS라고 나오면 회복된거일겁니다.^^;
<razGon_Xch> 아... 악마의 게임.ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 잼있나요?
<Seony> 이미 폐인됐어요
<razGon_Xch> 저는 LOL로 갔다가 대항해시대 온라인으로 왔지요.
<razGon_Xch> 폐인...ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 시간여행자 되시겠어요. 미래로 순간이동.
<Seony> LOL 재밌어요?
<Seony> 저는 그거 도타 때부터 해봤는데, 어렵더라구요...
<autowiz03> 저는
<autowiz03> 친구가 정품 시디키 하나 구해놨다고 빨리 설치하라고 옆에서 꼬시고 있네요
<Seony> 씨디키를 구해놨다는 게 무슨 의미에요?
<Seony> 사지않고서는 구할 수가 없는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 옛날 그 PC게임이 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz03> 저도 의아 했는데 ... 다른 친구한테 사달라고 때써 놨는데
<Seony> 씨디키가 본인 신분에 귀속되기 때문에...
<autowiz03> 기다리다 지쳐서 하나 샀데요
<autowiz03> 그후에 그 친구가 선물로 사주게되서 혼자 시디키 2개가 있다더라구요
<Seony> 아 그럼 다행이네요
<autowiz03> 스타2 할때 그놈이랑 조금 하다가 결국엔
<autowiz03> 개인적으로 제일 싫어하는 전략시뮬레이션 을 사게 되버렸는데
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz03> 디아3 는 완전 감동이라고 옆에서 자꾸만 흑흑
<Seony> 일단 노멀모드를 한 번 진행하고나면, 영화 한 편을 본거 같더라구요
<autowiz03> 디아2도 상당했죠 , 쉽게 잊혀지지는 않는
<razGon_Xch> 파이널 판타지처럼 갔을거라고 생각했는데 그렇게 가버렸군ㄴ요.
<razGon_Xch> Seony, LOL은 결론부터 말하면 잼있습니다. 마치 디아블로와 같은 SPRG적인 요소에 스타와 같은 전략적인 요소를 같이 겸했습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 게다가 사양이 상당히 평이해서요. 잼있습니다. 거기에 케릭이 90개가까이 됩니다!!
<Seony> 그건 컨 허접하면 욕먹기 쉽상이더라구요
<razGon_Xch> 단, 제 생활을 상당히 방해 하더군요. 게다가 하는 도중에 두딸이 덤비면...아...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 예 초딩들이 넘많아요.
<razGon_Xch> 저에게 개념을 들먹거리더군요.ㅋ
<Seony> 어차피 도타를 기반으로 하는 겜이니...
<razGon_Xch> 그렇죠.ㅎ
<Seony> 도타 때 몇번 해봤거든요. 쉽지 않더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> Hi~ Seony ! & 여러분... 12.04씨디가 23일 한국 도착, 잘 받았어요.
<Seony> 오오 드디어. 수고하셨습니다.
<yemharc> jasonjang: 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안그래도 어제 오후에 페북에서 분도님이 알려주시더군요
<yemharc> 타이밍 좋게 도착했네요
<jasonjang> 옙, 예. 안녕하세요~
<razGon_Xch> 오오~~~~ 드디어!!!
<razGon_Xch> 이번에 데이타만 확보한뒤에 서버밀고 다시 구성해야 겠습니다!
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> LVM은 해결되셨나요?
<razGon_Xch> 아직요. 어제와 그제 애들을 피해야 되서요.
<razGon_Xch> 오늘 밤 아니면 이번 연휴때 해야 합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 일단 오늘 확인해 보렵니다.
<yemharc> LVM 마운트가 라이브 CD라고 해서 안되는건 아닐겁니다.
<razGon_Xch> yemharc_, 아마도 그럴겁니다.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ^^
<razGon_Xch> 리하이요.
<yemharc> 어서오세요
<razGon_Xch> 하이탭에 실망감을 느껴서 찾아본 결과
<razGon_Xch> 중국산 패드의 물량에 놀라게 됩니다.
<yemharc> gg
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 목표는 일단 서버의 부활이 가장 중요한 과제입니다. 후... 세금과 노무문제해결하느라고 ....
<razGon_Xch> 5월은 배고픈 달이네요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 이번 연휴동안에 시간 날때 부활시켜야 되겠습니다.
<yemharc> 음;;
<yemharc> 서버는 뭐, 데이터만 멀쩡하면 다시 구축해도 되는 문제 아닌가요?
<razGon_Xch> 데이터로 접근이 안되서요.
<razGon_Xch> 게다가 아이를 둘보는게 생각보다 쉽지 않더군요.
<razGon_Xch> 일단 yemharc님께서 알려주신 방법으로 마운트 해보려구요. 데이타만 확보되면 급물살입니다!
<razGon_Xch> 혹시 여기에 우분투 올릴수 있을까요?
<razGon_Xch> http://clien.career.co.kr/cs2/bbs/board.php?bo_table=news&wr_id=1400239
<razGon_Xch> 가상화를 통해서 올리는 거겠죠? 속도 엄청 느리게?
<yemharc> 글쎄요. 일단 안드로이드가 돌아간다는건 기본적으로 프로세서랑 램이 있다는 소리니까
<yemharc> 가상화가 아니라 그냥 올라갈거 같은데요
<yemharc> 처리속도는...... 뭐 사실상 데스크탑 리눅스라는 모습을 포기하면 그럭저럭 돌아갈거 같구요
<razGon_Xch> 근데 우분투 ARM아키텍쳐에서도 돌아가나요?
<autowiz03> 퇴근 고고싱
<razGon_Xch> 저도 퇴근합니다. ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> yemharc, 좋은 답변감사합니다.
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다.
<razGon_Xch> lexlove, 들어가세요
<yemharc> 저도 퇴근이 하고싶어요;;;
<yemharc> razGon_Xch: 우분투 12.04부터 ARM 공식 지원입니다.
<yemharc> 정확히는 [캐노니컬이 공식으로 지원합니다]가 되겠죠
<razGon_Xch> 오오~~~ 그런가요?!
<yemharc> ARM 자체는 옛날부터 돌아갔구요
<razGon_Xch> 그렇다면...ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 일단은 설치하면 되겠군요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그래서 지금 서버 시장도 그렇고 ARM 초미니 데탑도 나오지 않을까 하고들 있는거죠
<razGon_Xch> 함 해봐야 겠습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 오옷...
<yemharc> 아마 성능문제만 해결된다면 현재의 스마트폰 사이즈보다 조금 더 작은 정도 크기로 나올지도 모르겠네요
<yemharc> 아, 아니군요. 안에다 스토리지도 넣어야 하니 그냥 보통의 셋탑박스.......그러니까 애플TV같은 사이즈 정도로 나오겠네요
<yemharc> (물론 서버 가능 _-V
<razGon_OpQ> 퇴근했습니다
<razGon_OpQ> 가는중...
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> Yemharc, 일단은 가능하다는 거군요
<yemharc> 네
<razGon_OpQ> 인터넷이 끊겨서 핸폰으로 하는중입니다
<yemharc> ARM에서 잘 돌아갑니다
<razGon_OpQ> 흠... 흥미가 되네요
<razGon_OpQ> 문제는 무선으로 연결이라는게... 문제군요
<razGon_OpQ> 그것만아니면 유에스비에 외장형물리고 원격으로 사용하면 좋을텐데요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 아까 보여주신 그 물건은 모르겠습니다만
<yemharc> 당장 스마트폰에 블투 키보드가 붙는 세상인데 무선이 문제가 될까요?
<razGon_OpQ> 그게 아니라 인터넷연결이 무선으로 연결됩니다. 전송속도가 느리게나오죠
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 그것도 딱히......
<razGon_OpQ> ?
<yemharc> 당장에 요즘 3~4만원 무선공유기만 해도 기본 Full밴드에 보통 3~4메가는 나와주지 않나요
<razGon_OpQ> 많이 느리게 나오던데요 11n이면 뿜어줄수있는 속도가 얼마나나오나요?
<razGon_OpQ> 3-4메가 안나오는 거 같던데요
<razGon_OpQ> 제거가 이상한지몰라도요.
<yemharc> 음, 그게 와이파이 속도를 올리는 민간요법(?!)이 있는데
<yemharc> 일단 비밀번호 락을 풀고
<yemharc> MAC 주소 확인으로 접근 가능하게 세팅을 합니다.
<yemharc> 이건 "와이파이에 물린 내부 네트워크" 속도가 좀 상승하는 효과가 있어요
<yemharc> 그리고 두번째는........ 아시죠? 은박지로 감싸기
<razGon_OpQ> 맥주소로 말이죠?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 공유기 메뉴에 보면 있어요
<yemharc> 그래서 WPA 암호화 같은건 없이 프리오픈인데
<razGon_OpQ> 예 맥어드레스로 공유
<yemharc> 맥주소 인증이 안된 녀석은 못 붙는거죠
<razGon_OpQ> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 그리고 은박지 감싸기는 뭐 보통 "신호를 더 세게 해준다"라고 생각하기 쉬운데
<yemharc> 그것보단 반대로 "신호를 잘 받음"에 가깝고
<razGon_OpQ> 신호를 모아주조
<razGon_OpQ> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 알루미늄 캔 같은걸로 감싸주면 방향이 어느정도 지향성이 되죠
<razGon_OpQ> 예
<yemharc> 이걸 하는 이유가 별게 아니라 "무선신호가 끝내주게 많은 곳"에서 무선 전파를 어느정도 임의로 컨트롤 해서
<razGon_OpQ> 나랑드캔으로 만들어야겠군요...ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 즉, "집 안에서 내 신호를 좀 더 잘 바라보게" 해주는거죠
<yemharc> 당장 저만해도 집에서 와이파이 목록 열어보면 약 30개가 부왘ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그런 상황이라면 저런 조치를 좀 해주면 확실히 체감 속도가 좀 올라가요
<yemharc> 사실 이 이상으로 뭘 하려면 비싼 공유기밖에 답이 없고
<yemharc> 그걸로도 커버가 안되는게 단말기의 와이파이죠
<yemharc> .....핸드폰 와이파이 모듈이 쎄면 얼마나 쎄겠어요 (먼산)
<razGon_OpQ> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> 역시...
<razGon_OpQ> 태생이 모태솔로...
<yemharc> 여튼 그런겁니다
<yemharc> 그래서 사실 무선도 크게 걱정은 안해요
<yemharc> 그리고 만~약에 저런걸 서버로 쓴다고 하면, 그냥 공유기 옆에 붙이세요 (.....)
<yemharc> 테이프로 (.......)
<razGon_OpQ> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_OpQ> 그럴려구요
<razGon_OpQ> 아니면 안테나 끝에..ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> .........................테이프로 공유기에 붙여놓고 쓰는 서버란 말이죠 (뒹굴)
<razGon_OpQ> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 집
<razGon_OpQ> 어서오시와요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_OpQ> 어쩌면 공유기에 나스물릴듯..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> 외장형하드붙이는 포트달아서요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 흠, 저도 이만 퇴근하겠습니다
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ7
<razGon_OpQ> 헉
<razGon_OpQ> 가버릿셨네..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 저도 약속장소로요.
<razGon_OpQ> 내일뵈요
<autowiz_> 이런 디아3 인스톨중...
<imsu> autowiz03, 헐퀴~
#ubuntu-ko 2012-05-26
<autowiz_> 음냐리
<razGon_A6> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2012-05-27
<autowiz_> 아~~ 집에 왔어요....
<razGon_OpQ> 리하이용.
<razgon_STDLNX> 안녕하세요?
<razgon_STDLNX> 연휴 잘지내시는지..
#ubuntu-ko 2013-05-20
<autowiz2012> 안녕하세요....
<autowiz2012> 인사하자 마자 재붓이라 죄송합니다...
#ubuntu-ko 2013-05-21
<Seony> 오늘은 하루종일 조용하네요
<sbhyun> Seony: 출근 하셨어요?
<Seony> sbhyun: 아뇨.  접속이 중간에 끊기는 바람에... 출근한게 아니라 이제 좀있으면 잘시간이죠. ㅎㅎ
<sbhyun> Seony: 그렇군요.
<Seony> 그런데, 제가 처음 뵙는 분 같네요
<Nymph> ^^
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 제가 회사라서요.. 회사 ID가 영문축약으로 쓰는지라
<Seony> 왜이리 쓰는 닉이 많아 ㅋ
<Nymph> 변경한다는게 까먹었어요. ㅋ
<Nymph> orion203, nymph, sbhyun
<Nymph> 저렇게 3개정도예요~
<Seony> 음... 그렇구나.  마지막꺼는 방금 접수~ ㅋ
<Nymph> 하시는 일은 재미 있으세요?
<Seony> 일 자체는 재미있는데, 업무를 따라가기에는 내가 너무 모르는게 많아서 좀 스트레스 받아
<Nymph> 그렇군요.
<Nymph> 하시는 일이 클라우드 쪽인가요?
<Seony> 나는 리눅스만 잘하면 된다고 생각했는데, 막상 서버관리자는 네트워킹 지식을 더 필요로 하더라고...
<Seony> 아니, 그냥 서버랑 시스템들에 대한 전반적인 관리를 해
<Seony> 서버 운영체제들이 전부 우분투라서, 거의 우분투만 다루긴 하지
<Nymph> 좋네요...
<Seony> 일단, 내 상사가 윈도우즈를 아주 싫어하거든 ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 전반적인거 많이 아는것도 나중에 힘이 되는 지라..
<Nymph> 아.. 저도 윈도우즈 이제 없어요..
<Nymph> ㅋㅋ
<Nymph> 윈도우즈는 노트북으로 끝..
<Seony> 내 상사 뿐만 아니라, 학교직원들 상당수가 우분투 써
<Nymph> 한국에서는 인터넷뱅킹할라면 윈도우즈가 필요해서 어쩔수 없이...
<Nymph> 저도 우분투~
<Seony> 그렇지... 여기는 꼭 윈도우즈를 안써도 지장이 없으니...
<Seony> 요즘 구글 쪽에서도 우분투를 서버로 많이 쓰더라고.
<Nymph> CentOS 랑 민트(Xfce4) 랑 두개..
<Seony> 오픈스택 진영에서 우분투를 기반으로 하는 것도 결정적인 것 같기도 하고...
<Nymph> 우분투는 뭐니뭐니해도 패키징이 빨리 빨리되서 릴리즈 되니까 좋더라구요..
<Seony> 근데, 학교에서 우분투를 전체적으로 쓰는 이유는 알고보니까 결정적으로 고객지원 때문이었더라고...
<Nymph> 잉?
<Nymph> 우분투를 쓰면 고객지원이 어케 잘된데요?
<Seony> 내 사수가 처음 여기 일 시작했을 때 서버들이 엉망이었때
<Seony> 거의 4년간 방치되어있었따고 하더라고..
<Seony> 그래서 일단 레드햇에 연락해서 유료 고객지원을 요청하는 이메일을 보냈는데, 답장이 없더래
<Seony> 뭐 이메일을 보냈는지 전화를 했는지, 암튼 응답이 없더래.
<Seony> 열받아서 캐노니컬 연락했더니 바로 응답이 왔다고 하더라고.
<Seony> 그래서 그냥 우분투 당첨
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 규모가 작아서 그랬는지 레드햇이 배때지가 불렀는지 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 내 사수는, 레드햇이건 우분투건 그런건 중요하지 않다고 생각하거든
<Nymph> ㅇㅇ
<Nymph> 걍 리눅스임요
<Seony> 맞아. 걍 리눅스면 돼
<Nymph> 결정적으로 터미널 하나로 다 할 수 있으면 됨
<Seony> 리눅스에, 유료 고객지원이 가능하면 오케인거지
<Seony> 그래서 우분투로 단과대학 서버들 전체 OS를 갈아치우고,
<Seony> 학교 내 직원들 상당수가 우분투를 써.
<Seony> 일하는 곳이 교육대학인데, Educational Technology라는 전공 쪽에서 오픈소스를 가르치거든.
<Seony> 그쪽에서 자연스럽게 우분투를 쓰게 되더라고.
<Nymph> 학교 교직원들이 컴퓨터에 우분투가 깔려 있고 그걸로 학교 행정 업무를 처리하는건가요?
<Nymph> 상당히 인상깊네요..
<Nymph> 우리나라에선 절대로 불가능한 이야기..
<Seony> 미국 교육계에서는 "Equal Opportunity"라고 해서, 소득층에 관계없이 누구나 평등하게 교육을 받는걸 중요하게 생각하거든.
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 교직원들이 윈도우보다 우분투를 선호해
<Nymph> 자연스럽게 오픈소스에 대해서도 많이 알게 되겠네요..
<Nymph> 한국에서는 그냥 공짜 이런 개념뿐이니..
<Seony> 안그런 직원들도 있긴 한데, 그래도 상당수가 쓰지.  그러다보니 교내 컴퓨터실에도 우분투가 몇대 깔려있고, 일부러 그걸 쓰는 학생들도 있고...
<Seony> 아무래도, 저소득층 자녀들이 쉽게 컴퓨터를 접하려면 오픈소스 밖에 답이 없거든
<Nymph> 값비싼 백신같은것도 필요없고 보안쪽으로도 상당히 좋을거 같네요..
<Nymph> 말웨어 같은게 설치가 않될테니....
<Seony> 그래서, 교육자를 배출하는 곳에서는 평등한 교육을 실천하기 위해서는 오픈소스를 가르칠 수밖에 없고...
<Seony> 글치.  보안도 그렇고.
<Seony> 리버 오피스 있으면 문서 작업도 충분히 다 되니까...
<Nymph> 좋네요.
<Nymph> 생각의 시작부터가 다르니..
<Seony> 게다가 이쪽은 교수랑 학생간 온라인 프레젠테이션 하는 프로그램들도 플랫폼 상관없이 작동되게 되어있는 것들이 많거든.
<Seony> BigBlueButton 이라고하는 아주 훌륭한 오픈소스 프로그램이 있어
<Nymph> 어떤 건가요?
<Seony> 온라인 프레젠테이션 툴인데,
<Seony> 각 채널에 참가해있는 유저들이
<Seony> 자기가 작성한 문서파일을 업로드하면,
<Seony> 그 채널에 참가해있는 모든 유저들에게 전부 다 보이고,
<Nymph> 오~
<Seony> 자기가 발표하는 차례가 오면, 화면의 사용권한을 넘겨받게 되거든.
<Nymph> 온라인 세미나 같은게 가능하겠군요~
<Seony> 그러면, 마이크랑 캠 사용이 가능해서 발표를 할 수 있게되는건데,
<Seony> 이게 우분투 데탑에서도 아주 잘돌아가
<Nymph> 좋네요~
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 정말 좋더라고.  저런게 오픈소스야
<Seony> 그래서 얼마 전에 테스트해본다고 교직원이랑 교수 몇명이서 장난쳐봤는데 아주 맘에 들어하더라고..
<Seony> 다들 우분투로 테스트 했거든
<Nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Nymph> 우리나라에서는 교직원하고 교수에게 그런거 보여주면
<Nymph> '윈도우즈 버튼은 어딨어요?' 이런다니까요..
<Nymph> ㅡ.ㅡ
<Seony> 하하
<Seony> 하루종일 우분투만 쓰다보니까, 이제는 우분투를 개인컴으로 써도 괜찮을 거 같아
<Nymph> 노트북에 윈도우즈 설치한거
<Nymph> 하드 반으로 잘라서
<Nymph> mint 깔았거든요
<Nymph> 졸라 잘되더라고요..
<Seony> 우분투 기반 민트?
<Nymph> ㅇㅇ
<Nymph> mint XFCE4
<Seony> 요새는 우분투보다 민트가 더 인기잖아
<Seony> 나는 데비안 기반 민트를 써볼까 하고있어
<Nymph> 지금 이것도 Mint XFCE4 에요~
<Seony> 역시 디스트로왓치는 여전히 민트가 1위네
<Nymph> 데탑으로는 그만인게 틀림없어요
<Nymph> 거기다 지금 이거에
<Nymph> KVM 올려서
<Seony> 맞아.  민트가 예쁘면서 무겁지도 않고 좋더라고.
<Nymph> Guest 돌리는 중인데 잘 동작하네요
<Seony> 난 그래도 일단은 우분투 12.04 LTS.
<Nymph> 이게 우분투를 설치한 이유가 있어요
<Seony> 우분투가 빨리 롤링 릴리즈 지원했으면 좋겠네
<Nymph> 회사에 메인 컴퓨터에는 CentOS 에 듀얼모니터를 쓰는데
<Nymph> 모니터 3개를 연결할려니 않되더라구요
<Nymph> 그래서 테스트 PC에 우분투 설치하고 모니터 연결한담에
<Nymph> 시너지로 마우스랑 키보드 공유
<Nymph> ㅋ
<Seony> 오~ ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 나름 모니터 3개 쓰는 꼼수
<Nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데 CentOS는 원래 데탑으로 쓰기는 좀 거시기하잖아
<Nymph> CentOS 에 XFCE4 올려서 써요..
<Nymph> 뭐 어짜피 터미널로 다 작업하는지라
<Seony> 그냥저냥 업무용으로 쓰기에는 괜찮겠네
<Nymph> 데탑기능이 크게 필요는 없어서요..
<Nymph> 테스트도 겸사겸사 할때는 좋아요.
<Seony> 하기야 나도 업무용 데탑에 한쪽 모니터는 터미널만 전체화면 띄워놓고 쓰니..
<Nymph> 데탑이야 집에서는 이미 맥으로 대체해서 쓰고 있으니
<Nymph> 이제는 리눅스 데탑도 손이 잘 않가는 처지.. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 사무실에서 업무용으로 쓰는 데탑이, 12코어에 24기가램이야 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데 그것도 느리다고 바꿔준대
<Nymph> 헐퀴~
<Nymph> 저에게 배송을...
<Seony> 제온 2개에 램 32기가 박고, 엔비디아 쿼드로 2000을 3개 박았어
<Seony> 하드디스크는 더 웃긴게, SSD 하나에 SAS 15k rpm짜리 3개 달았어 ㅋ
<Nymph> 저 잠시만요.. 누가 찾네욤~
<Seony> ㅇㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2013-05-22
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Nymph> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2013-05-23
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<Maatbee> 으헝헝
<Maatbee> 형들
<Maatbee> 우분투에서 개발툴보통 뭐써요 ㅠ?
<Maatbee> 닥이클립슨가 ㅠ
<Nymph> vi 가 갑
<autowiz2013> 아침부터 일어나서 헬스 다녀왔습니당...
<samahui> 부지런하시군요. 더욱이 자기 관리도 철저한 분이신거 같습니다.
<samahui> 전 아침일찍 출근해서 아침부터 컵라면 먹고 있습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz2013> 헬스 오늘 처음 -_- ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 나온 인격을 지워버릴수가 없습니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 첫단추가 중요하죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 평일은 시간이 없어서 주말에 몰아서 농구로 몸관리를 하는데
<samahui> 이상하게 농구 할 수록 살은 안빠지고
<samahui> 발목이나 손가락등 다치기만 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 회의다년오겠습니다
#ubuntu-ko 2013-05-24
<autowiz2013> 금요일 입니다 이히이히
<samahui> 즐거운 금요일 입니다 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2013-05-25
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 서니님
<ahoops_> 나와봐요.
<core> 반갑습니다 ~
#ubuntu-ko 2013-05-26
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<hihihi> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<jasonjang> 잘 지내죠? Seony
<Seony> 안녕하세요.  잘지내고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 녜~ 참 듣기 좋습니다.
<hihihi> 안녕하세요
<hihihi> 질문이 있는데요. 시스템 감시에서 자원 탭을 보면 "메모리 및 스왑 사용기록"에서 스왑이 "사용 불가능"으로 나오는데 이유가 뭘까요 아시는 분 있으시면 답변 부탁드려도 될런지요
<hihihi> 스크린샷 올려봅니다 :  http://i.imgur.com/yQikcuJ.png    ,     http://i.imgur.com/Sbht0Ad.png
<hihihi> .
<DarkCircle> 흠 스왑이 사용불가능으로 나오는 경우는 몇가지가 있는데
<DarkCircle> 스왑의 상태를 볼 권한이 없어서일 수도 있고
<DarkCircle> 정말로 스왑을 안잡아서일수도 있습니다. (그런데 이런 경우는 거의 없다고봐야..)
<Nymph> 하이요~
#ubuntu-ko 2014-05-19
<bhs> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> sudo apt-get upgrade
<bluedusk> 아 여기가 아니네..
<bluedusk> ....
<Seony> upgrade를 쓰시는군ㅇㅅ
<Seony> 저는 dist-upgrade로 그냥 쭉 해버리거든요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> dist-upgrade는 vm에서 쓸땐 좀...
<Seony> 그런가요?
<yemharc> 페럴은 괜찮았는데
<yemharc> vmware player에서 사용하면 왠지 dkms가 오작동을 많이 하더라구요
<Seony> 음... 그런 일이 있었군요
<yemharc> 그리고 커널 업데이트만 되도 vmware-tools 가 제대로 안 올라가고
<ihavnoth> kernel backports 설치했어요
<ihavnoth> SDIO 통신이 안되서 동작은 확인 못했는데 insmod까진 되네요 ^.^
<AndChat|175104> sudo give me a-launch
<Seony> launch면... 뭔가를 발사하시겠다는... ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 블루투스 핀코드 물어보게 어디서 바꿀까요? 안물어보고 막 연결되네요 ^.^
<yemharc> ?
<adorver> 조은 점심입니다
<ihavnoth> 배부르네요
<Seony> 맛난거 드셨나보네요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 점심은 보통 싼걸로 먹어요 ^.^
<Seony> 저는 처가댁에서 놀러온다고 해서 일주일간 휴가냈어요...  앞으로 고생길 열렸네요
<ihavnoth> 오~ 그래도 재미있겠네요
<Seony> 재미 없어요 ㅋ
<Seony> 어차피 수십번도 더 가본델 또 가는거라서요..
<Seony> 하루종일 운전하고 설명하고 사진 찍고 밥 먹고...
<Seony> 거기다 돈까지 써야하고...
<Seony> 그나마 처가댁에서 처음 오는 거라서, 이 정도는 해줘야하니까 마음의 준비를 해놨죠 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 전 처가댁이 없어서... 서글퍼요
<Seony> 그건 서글픈게 아닌데요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 처가댁은 없는게 아닙니다.
<bluedusk> 아직 어디있는지 발견을 못했을 뿐이죠..
<bluedusk> 뭐 간혹가다 평생 발견 못하시는분들도 있으신거 같긴하지만..
<Seony> 우리들의 마음 속에 있다는 얘기가 나와야할 분위긴가요 ㅋ
<yemharc> Seony: networksetpu -setv6off "Wi-Fi"
<yemharc> setup*
<samahui_web> 점심 맛있게들 드셨나요? 오후에도 화이팅! 모두 힘내세요
<yemharc> Seony: http://andrwj.com/blog/?p=715
<Seony> yemharc: 감사합니다.  좋은 정보네요
<yemharc> 위에 networksetup도 해주셔야 효과가 좋아요
<Seony> 저건 와이파이 사용자에게 해당하겠군요
<yemharc> ethernet도 됩니다.
<yemharc> http://help.unc.edu/help/how-do-i-disable-ipv6-on-mac-os-x/
<yemharc> cmd line 아니면 시스템 설정-> 네트워크
<Seony> 네  그건 이미 되어있어요
<Seony> 근데, 썬더볼트 디스플레이에 내장된 이더넷에는 off가 안되네요
<yemharc> 음
<Seony> 명령어로 쳐주니까 됐습니다
<yemharc> networksetup 맨페이지에는 Display ethernet도 명시되어 있어요
<Seony> 명령어로 쳐주니까 됐는데, 그 전에는 아예 off 자체가 안뜨더라구요
<yemharc> 아, 설정에서는 아예 없나보네요
<AndChat|175104> ㅇ
<DarkCircle> https://twitter.com/gap_bot/status/468239891436818433
<myobot> 작성자: 갑 봇, 작성일시: 2014년 05월 19일 월요일 13:01:04, 본문: 점심시간이 도대체 언제까지죠? 전화를 왜 안받죠?
<Seony> 트위터 전용인가요?
<DarkCircle> http://worldofgnome.org/shell-is-now-managing-window-menus-sweet/
<myobot> [링크 제목] Shell Is Now Managing Window Menus | Sweet! | woGue
<DarkCircle> URL 뿌리면 링크 정보 정도 나오는 ?
<DarkCircle> 그렇게만 했어요. UTF-8 설정 안됐을때 클레임 거는 플러그인도 있는데 어디다 넣었는지 기억이 안나네요 - -;
<Seony> 제목 나오는건 꽤 유용할 것 같네요
<DarkCircle> 네 명령 들어가는건 일단 다 뺐구요.
<DarkCircle> !도움
<myobot> 도움말(!명령어, !명령, !도움, !도움말, !help, !plugins), 기본 명령어, 트윗리더, URI 정보
<DarkCircle> 이정도만 띄워놨습니다.
<Seony> 넵  고생하셨습니다
<DarkCircle> 사실 명령을 내려서 할 수 있는건 아무것도 못하게 다 빼놨구요. 그저께 술 진탕 마시고 어제는 잠만 자느라고 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ  일단 써보죠
<yemharc> 봇 말하는거 앞에 뭔가 강조표시가 있으면 좋을거 같은데요
<DarkCircle> 대화에 방해가 될만한 요소는 없앴으니 써보고 특별한 문제가 발견이 되기 전까지는 특별히 문제가 없을거 같습니다.
<yemharc> (내가 안하니 클레임!!)
<DarkCircle> 흠 ...
<DarkCircle> 버그신고는 http://github.com/mmx900/ManalithBot/issues
<myobot> [링크 제목] Issues · mmx900/ManalithBot · GitHub
<DarkCircle> 인가 - -;
<DarkCircle> 맞군요. 저기다가 올려주시면 되겠습니다.
<yemharc> 옙
<LYUSO_THINK> 어 봇이다
<Markers> 저 혹시 블로그에서 페이지 보게 될때 자동으로 음악 들려주는거 어떻게 해야되나요?ㅋ html 태그 먹이면 되는건가;
<DarkCircle> 네이버 같은데라면 플러그인 먹이고 음원 구매해야 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 개인 블로그라면 미디어 재생기 확장 받아서 임베딩 해주고 mp3 같은거 붙여야 할거예요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 통상적으로는 <sound> 태그(HTML5)나 <embed>이하버전) 태그를 먹이곤 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 개인적으론 태그 먹이는 방법은 비추 ... 왜냐면 배경음악 듣기 싫어서 끄려고 하시는 분 있는데 못끄는 수가 생깁니다.
<DarkCircle> 안 들을 권리도 존중해야 'ㅅ';;...
<LYUSO_THINK> 아니면 flash 기반으로 눈에 그래도 잘 보이는곳에 두면 그것도 좋아요.
<LYUSO_THINK> esc 누르면 바로 꺼지게.
<Seony> 페이지 들어갔는데 음악 나왔는데, 만약 음악을 끌 수 없으면 저는 페이지 닫아버립니다
<DarkCircle> 웬만하면 정지 버튼은 좀 크게 만들었으면 좋겠어요 ...
<LYUSO_THINK> 정지 버튼을 크게 한다던지, 아니면 그냥 플레이어를 상 하단에 별도 레이어로 올린다던지......... 그렇게 하는 데가 있더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 별도 레이어로 놓으면
<Seony> 네 요즘은 플레이어를 무조건 최상단에 올리죠...
<DarkCircle> 끈 다음에 플레이어를 숨길 수 있죠 'ㅅ' 나중에 실수로라도 다시 음악 틀지 못하게 ..
<LYUSO_THINK> 그죠. 방법은 많은거같아요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 요즘은 그렇게 플레이어 자체를 상단이나 하단에 박아버리니.... (개인 사이트의 경우)
<Markers> 흠… 네이버 카페 글에 음악좀 넣을랬더니 음원을 구매해야되나 ;;;
<Seony> 구매 안하면 아마 내용증명 같은거 받을걸요
<LYUSO_THINK> 그리고 그게 비용이 그렇게까지 비싸진 않은거같아요.
<DarkCircle> 물론 구매 안하는 방법이 있긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 며칠 지나면 ...
<DarkCircle> 저 밑으로 내려가서 ... 음악이 꺼집 (먼산)
<Markers> 유투브 동영상 자동으로 시작 이런거 없을려나요
<Markers> 유튜브 동영상 박아서 페이지 열리면 자동 시작하게 -_-
<DarkCircle> 자동으로 안하는게 좋을건데요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 의도치 않은 시작을 오히려 싫어하는 경우도 있습니다.
<Markers> 흠.. 그래도 싫으면 끌수는 있으니;
<Seony> 근데 왜 음악을 트실려구요?
<yemharc> 어우......오늘 월요병이 제대로 걸린거같네요
<DarkCircle> http://help.unc.edu/help/how-do-i-disable-ipv6-on-mac-os-x/
<myobot> [링크 제목] How do I disable IPv6 on Mac OS X? | Help & Support | The University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill
<DarkCircle> 잘 나오네요 -ㅅ- 끄덕.
<bluedusk> 전 메일 같이 월요병인듯
<Markers> 아 요번에 조정하러 갔었는데 무한도전에서 나온 조정 노래 같이 넣을려구요. 후기에 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 조정 너무 재밌어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> dh
<yemharc> 오
<yemharc> systemd가 꽤 많은걸 대체하는 물건이었군요
<drake_kr> ì¿ ì½°ì½°ì½°
<pchero> 흠..
<yemharc> drake_kr: 그날 잘 들어갔어요?
<drake_kr> 오.. 오우
<pchero> 해외 VPS 쓰시는 분? 아마존 빼구요.
<drake_kr> 그날 어찌 들어갔는지는 기억안나는데 어쨌든 들어가씀
<yemharc> 잘 갔단거요 길바닥서 잤단거요
<pchero> 헐..
<LYUSO_THINK> 헐
<drake_kr> 아직 길바닥은 좀 추운듯
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 그럼 들어간거 맞네
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 요즘
<drake_kr> 옛날 플래시 시절을 생각나게 하는 홈페이지 구성이 있어서
<drake_kr> http://themes.renklibeyaz.com/?theme=ThisWayWP
<myobot> [링크 제목] RenkliBeyaz | ThisWay Wordpress
<yemharc> 부앜
<drake_kr> 어? 봇허가해주셨나
<Seony> drake_kr: 편의를 위한 봇을 시범 운영 중이에요
<drake_kr> 허가해달라고 하길래
<yemharc> 왠지 html5 버전이 더 화려한 느낌이;;
<drake_kr> 노는데 무슨 허가를 받냐고.. 했어요 저는 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero> 오오... 멋지네요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 우와 잘만들었네요ㅣ
<drake_kr> 일단 제가 만든거 아님요
<LYUSO_THINK> buy now 에서 이미 상업용 플렛폼인거야 알았죠
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> i7 4700 노트북에서 애니메이션이 끊어지길래
<LYUSO_THINK> 엄청 무겁게 만들었나보다 그런데 이쁘다 이 생각이 들더라구요.
<drake_kr> p4에서도 안끊기는데..
<drake_kr> 브라우저 문제 아닐까요?
<LYUSO_THINK> 동영상으로 배경 넣은 프레임이 유독 느린걸로 봐선
<LYUSO_THINK> 영상문제일 가능성이 높을것으로 보입니다.
<drake_kr> 브라자가 하드웨어 코덱 지원을 못하는 경우.. 겠군요
<yemharc> 영상이 아니라 코덱 아닌가요
<LYUSO_THINK> 엄밀히 따지면 코덱 문제이긴 하죠. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 브라자+코덱 연동문제
<drake_kr> 어제 영어 커뮤니티 가서
<drake_kr> '안녕하세요 변태 커뮤니티 우분투 대표 Drake입니다' 라고 했는데
<drake_kr> 그쪽 커뮤니티 대표님이
<drake_kr> '헨따이 말고 긱이에요' 라고 해주셔서 참 다행이었다고 생각합니다
<pchero> -_-;;;
<LYUSO_THINK> ㅋㅋㅋ;;;;
<yemharc> .........
<drake_kr> 아 위키 홍보는 어찌 하지
<pchero> drake_kr: 무슨 위키요?
<drake_kr> http://mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr
<myobot> [링크 제목] Ubuntu Korea Community Wiki
<pchero> 아하
<drake_kr> 스팸 엄청 들어와서
<drake_kr> 심플캡챠 적용했는데
<drake_kr> 그건 그냥 있으나마나더군요...
<pchero> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero> 들어오면 뭐하나요?
<drake_kr> 광고를 넣어요
<pchero> 아.. -_-;;
<drake_kr> 그래서 약 4천개 정도 문서를 써놓고 가길래
<drake_kr> 일단 다 지우고 고양이 고르기 캡챠 적용해놓은 상태입니다
<drake_kr> 뭐 다른 위키 사이트 피해받은 이야기 보니..
<drake_kr> 그냥 내용을 싹다 지워버리더구만요
<drake_kr> 광고만 하면 상관없는데, 내용지워질까봐 캡챠 적용했습니다 ㅜ.ㅜ
<pchero> 아..
<pchero> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 고양이 고르기 캡챠가 궁금해서 한번 위키 문서 수정해봤는데 재밌네요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아맞다
<drake_kr> 서버 운영 좀 해보신분
<drake_kr> Seony: 형님
<pchero> 무슨 문제가 있나요?
<drake_kr> ubuntu.or.kr이 아니라 ubuntu-kr.org쪽으로 세션등록이 되도록 되어 있는데,
<drake_kr> ubuntu.or.kr쪽으로 접속하시는 분들이 꽤 되셔서요
<Darkcircle_mba> drake_kr 혹시 처음에 위키 여실때
<Darkcircle_mba> 관리자 승인 옵션 켜셨는지?
<drake_kr> ?
<Darkcircle_mba> 아무나 막 바로 가입되게 해놓으면
<Darkcircle_mba> 스팸의 여지는 얼마든지 아주 충분히 'ㅅ'
<Darkcircle_mba> 관리 방식이 세개예요
<Darkcircle_mba> 가입 방식은 두가지고
<drake_kr> 그래서 가입시 고양이 골라야함
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle_mba> ....
<Darkcircle_mba> -ㅅ- <-?
<drake_kr> 가입해보셈
<Darkcircle_mba> 흠 ..
<Darkcircle_mba> 다른 계정 테스트로 만들어볼까요?
<Darkcircle_mba> 만들고 ...
<Darkcircle_mba> 테스트해서 되는거 확인 되면 바로 지우기로 ..
<drake_kr> http://mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr/index.php/%EC%A0%9C%EC%A3%BC%EC%A7%80%EC%97%AD%EB%A1%9C%EC%BB%AC%ED%8C%80
<myobot> [링크 제목] 제주지역로컬팀 - Ubuntu Korea Community Wiki
<drake_kr> 우분투로고에 만화경사륜안이라니
<Darkcircle_mba> ... 전형적인 번역 실수 ... 저도 자주 하는 편인데 ...
<Darkcircle_mba> Ubuntu Korea Community Wiki(은)는 여러분과 같은 사람으로 이루어집니다.
<Darkcircle_mba> ????
<Darkcircle_mba> [위키_이름]에는 여러분 같은 사람들이 있습니다.
<Darkcircle_mba> 라면 되는걸 ...
<Darkcircle_mba> 무슨 우리가 핵융합 반응할때 박치기하는 원자도 아니고 (응?)
<drake_kr> [위키_이름]에는 여러분같은 변태들이 우글우글거립니다.
<Darkcircle_mba> 요시! \-ㅠ-/
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 변경함
<drake_kr> 아 근데 이것도 좀 이상하네
<yemharc> UKCW에 오신 여러분. 변태 (..)
<drake_kr> 그냥 무난하게
<drake_kr> 컴덕들 놀이터라고만 했음 :)
<Seony> drake_kr: 잠깐 외출하고왔다 이제 봤어요.  그거 그냥 아파치에서 redirect 거는게 낫지않을까요?
<drake_kr> 음.. 관련 문서 있나요?
<Seony> 뭐, 한줄만 넣으면 되요.  제가 지금 작업해놓을께요
<Darkcircle_mba> 근데 흠 ...
<Darkcircle_mba> 위키 컨트리뷰터는 ...
<drake_kr> 감사합니다
<Darkcircle_mba> 둘밖에 집계가 안되어 있네요 _-_
<Darkcircle_mba> 묘하네요 .
<drake_kr> 음 채연이 이놈시낑
<Darkcircle_mba> 아 최근 기여자가 둘이군ㅏ.
<Darkcircle_mba> 채연이 요새 슬럼프 있던데
<drake_kr> 슬럼프가 아니지
<drake_kr> 여자친구가 있는데 왜 컴퓨터 앞에 있어
<Darkcircle_mba> 슬럼프더라고요. 뭐 한다고 속이 ㅁㅇㄴㄹ 하다고 ..
<LYUSO_THINK> 속도 안좋고.....
<Darkcircle_mba> 약도 지멋대로 먹다가 속배렸다고 그래서 한소리 지껄여줬는데 -ㅅ- ...
<drake_kr> 조상무의 퇴근막기
<LYUSO_THINK> 알러지성 쇼크에
<Seony> drake_kr: 참고로 그 한줄은 Redirect permanent / http://destination
<myobot> [링크 제목] 열린주소창
<LYUSO_THINK> 여러가지 곂친듯
<Darkcircle_mba> 중2병이 지금 찾아온듯
<LYUSO_THINK> 중2병!
<drake_kr> 중이병!
<yemharc> 아........ 그거 약도 없는데
<LYUSO_THINK> 중이염!
<Darkcircle_mba> 무슨 약을 한꺼번에 두세번 먹을걸 한꺼번에 먹었다던가 ... 하여간 그렇숩...
<Darkcircle_mba> 근데 고3 치고는 먹는건 잘먹고 다니더만 ...
<LYUSO_THINK> ......
<Darkcircle_mba> 제일 비싼 레스토랑에도 가고 ..
<Darkcircle_mba> 중2병임이 확실!
<drake_kr> 응? 신라호텔레스토랑?
<LYUSO_THINK> 상무님이시니
<bluedusk> 헐
<Darkcircle_mba> 가끔 보면 고3인지 진짜 38세이신지 모름
<drake_kr> 96학번
<bluedusk> Darkcircle_mba, 님 mba 과정 하시는거에요?
<Darkcircle_mba> 그런 정도까진 아닌데 여하튼 ㅋㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 신라호텔 거기 음료수하나 9000원인가 하던데
<Darkcircle_mba> 아뇽
<Darkcircle_mba> MacBookAir
<bluedusk> 아항
<drake_kr> 아 24살때 생각나네요
<Darkcircle_mba> 실수로 닉 안바꿔서 ...
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 전 그때 군대 있었음
<Seony> drake_kr: 리다이렉트 완료
<yemharc> 우분투 IRC의 아이덴티티는 우분투를 쓰지 않는다 같다는 생각이 가끔 듭니다
<drake_kr> 다단계 끌어들인답시고..
<drake_kr> Seony: 감사합니다.
<SeasonedChicken> BSD 쓰거나 솔라리스 쓰거나
<yemharc> Seony: 리다이렉팅 잘 되네요
<SeasonedChicken> 맥쓰거나 윈도 쓰거나 ...
<LYUSO_THINK> 현업에서는 윈도우 쓰거나
<SeasonedChicken> 가끔 ㄷㄱㅅ 한다고 DOS ..
<LYUSO_THINK> 서버에는 우분투 쓰거나
<yemharc> 하다못해 리눅스를 쓰면
<Seony> 네.  리다이렉팅 설정이 아주 간단하죠
<yemharc> 아치를 쓰라고 추천하거나
<yemharc> 우분투 위키를 열었더니 가장 장문의 글이 젠투로 갈아타는 방법이라거나.......
<drake_kr> 다단계 끌어들인답시고 논현동에서 쌩쑈를 하길래 '돈 잘 벌면 밥이나 한끼 사주시죠' 하고 신라호텔 데려가서
<LYUSO_THINK> 신라호텔 거기 100만단위로 올라가던 곳 아니던가요
<SeasonedChicken> 우분투 배포판 요새 나오는거 보면 자꾸 똥을 찍어주는데 그거만 아니면 우분투 깐 상태에서 제발좀 건드리지 말고 있는 그대로 쓰시라고 .. 그렇게 추천해드리고 싶 ..
<drake_kr> 점심 밥값이 85만원이요
<LYUSO_THINK> 숙박비는 만원단위 숫자 3자리로 알고있....
<SeasonedChicken> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> SeasonedChicken: 요샌 되려 우분투 베이스 배포판들이 더 안정적일떄도 있죠
<SeasonedChicken> 네 우분투 파생판이 버그수정한게 많아서 ...
<SeasonedChicken> 그리고 더 결정적인 문제는
<drake_kr> '와인 하나 시켜도 되죠?' 라고 말했는데.. 그사람은 호기롭지 못하였습니다..
<SeasonedChicken> 런치패드에서 플레임 벌어지면 담당자들이 안건드리려고 함 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 전 우분투에다가 elementary os 패키지만 따로 올려서 쓰는데요..
<bluedusk> 그럼 전 우분투를 쓰는건가요? elemantary os 를 쓰는건가요?
<LYUSO_THINK> 와인하나!
<SeasonedChicken> 와인하나!
<yemharc> bluedusk: elem이요
<LYUSO_THINK> 아무래도 우분투가 요즘 좀 미묘해져서.....;;;
<SeasonedChicken> 동네슈퍼에서 요샌 2만원이면 호기롭게 한병 사서 빨 수 있(...)는데 =3
<yemharc> 현 우분투의 문제 대부분은 유니티에서 온다고 생각합니다 (..)
<SeasonedChicken> xubuntu쓰는데
<drake_kr> 음, 우분투 문제 있어요?
<Seony> 젠투가 커뮤니티랑 운영진들이 좀 안정적이면 써볼 의향이 있는데... 거기 좀 그렇더라구요
<yemharc> drake_kr: 메이저 하다는게 문제에요
<drake_kr> 귀찮네
<SeasonedChicken> 스크린세이버 돌릴때마다 뻗다 살아나고 매일 보고서 제출 경고 ..
<LYUSO_THINK> 뭐랄까 너무 무거워진것도 있고
<LYUSO_THINK> 그냥 그래서 루분투를 서버에 굴리고 있습니다.
<drake_kr> 만들지뭐
<SeasonedChicken> 젠투는 abi_32 이슈 해결한다고 ... 버그 올린거 수정한다고 한게
<drake_kr> 아 wayland 올려보신분 계세요?
<yemharc> 한국 우분투 커뮤니티는 민트를 적극 추천합니다 같은거 걸어두면 재밌을듯
<SeasonedChicken> 벌써 1년이 되어가는데 아직도 in_progress ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 저요
<SeasonedChicken> 돌겠 _-_
<LYUSO_THINK> wayland 는 처음듣네요
<SeasonedChicken> 웨이랜드 전 젠투에서 올려봤..
<drake_kr> 오? netbsd에도 올라가려나 그거
<SeasonedChicken> 작년에 devon 하기 전에
<Seony> 데비안은, 우분투만큼 예뻤으면 바로 데비안 쓸텐데 워낙에 디자인이 구려서...
<77CAAJ273> ㅋㅋㅋ
<SeasonedChicken> 웨이랜드 진짜 붙이면 부드럽습니다.
<77CAAJ273> 얼레..
<drake_kr> ubuntu gnome쓰나 데비안 쓰나 디자인은 비슼꾸리한거 같던데요
<SeasonedChicken> 뭐 하려고 켜면 그냥 죽어버리는게 문제지만 ..
<SeasonedChicken> 웨이랜드에서 더블/트리플 가속이 있어서
<SeasonedChicken> 그것도 소프트웨어 가속.
<drake_kr> raspberry pi에 wayland 올린 영상은 있는데, 올렸다는 문서가 없네..
<SeasonedChicken> 인라이튼먼트가 정식으로 가장 처음으로 적용한 환경.
<LYUSO_THINK> 어허....
<LYUSO_THINK> 신기하네요
<Seony> 근데 진짜 가장 큰 문제는, 이미 오픈스택이 제일 잘붙는게 우분투라서, 이제는 선택의 여지가 없단 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<SeasonedChicken> 라즈베리까지 올린 정도면 ... 엄청난 퍼포먼스죠.
<yemharc> enlightment는 당시에 꽤 고사양을 요구해서 (..)
<Seony> 인라이튼먼트는 당시는 고사양이었죠
<drake_kr> 거참 오픈스택이랑 같이 한번 돌아볼까나
<SeasonedChicken> 래스터맨이 그거 가지고 채팅방에서 F***K!!!
<SeasonedChicken> 참고로 인라이튼먼트 채널에서 F**K은 욕이 아님 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake_kr: http://wayland.freedesktop.org/raspberrypi.html
<myobot> [링크 제목] Weston on Raspberry Pi
<SeasonedChicken> S*** F*** 이런건 그냥 오프에서 친구끼리 술먹고 얘기할때 내뱉는 상투적인 추임새
<drake_kr> 오
<yemharc> 중딩때 컴이 너무 안좋아서 X는 써보고 싶은데 안되고 하니 결국 올려본게 twm...
<drake_kr> yemharc: 짱짱맨
<Seony> 저는 fvwm2
<yemharc> 화면이 열렸는데 뭘 해야할지 당최 알 수가 없던 녀석이었죠
<yemharc> drake_kr: Thx~
<Seony> 486에 램 16메가짜리 컴이었는데 fvwm2랑 fvwm95가 올라갔었어요
<yemharc> 엉
<yemharc> 95도 돌아갔어요?
<Seony> 네 올라가긴 했어요
<Seony> 어땠는지는 기억이 잘 안나지만... 근데 fvwm이 워낙 구려서 윈도우 메이커로 갈아탔죠
<yemharc> https://www.google.co.kr/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&docid=hbf1inJSnYie5M&tbnid=JAmDF1afEQHhgM:&ved=0CAUQjRw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fxwinman.org%2Ffvwm95.php&ei=BMF5U4rKKNfh8AXa9YLwDA&psig=AFQjCNGLKSJ2jzel2jcJf5BUctbqoW8sKg&ust=1400574594372138
<myobot> [링크 제목] 리디렉션 알림
<Seony> 아직도 사이트가 있네요
<yemharc> 잘 보면 옆에 IceWM, Sawfish같은 추억돋는 녀석들이 있습니다.
<drake_kr> 다음주에 라즈베리 받아와야지
<Seony> yemharc: 맥 쓰다보면 가끔 마우스 포인터가 어디에 있는지 도저히 모르겠는데, 혹시 그런 경험 없으세요?  아니면 좋은 툴이나...
<yemharc> 산딸기를 또 어서 받아온대요
<drake_kr> 덕규 빌려줬던거 받아와야지
<bluedusk> yemharc, 산에가서 따오시는듯..
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 제꺼 라즈베리파이 사가실래요?
<bluedusk> 제가 싼값에 넘겨드리죠
<yemharc> Seony: http://dhtopnews.com/mac-mousepose_%EB%A7%88%EC%9A%B0%EC%8A%A4-%ED%8F%AC%EC%9D%B8%ED%84%B0-%EA%B0%95%EC%A1%B0-%ED%81%B4%EB%A6%AD%EC%8B%9C-%ED%9A%A8%EA%B3%BC-%ED%91%9C%ED%98%84-%ED%82%A4%EB%B3%B4%EB%93%9C-%EB%8B%A8/
<myobot> [링크 제목] (Mac) Mousepose_마우스 포인터 강조, 클릭시 효과 표현, 키보드 단축키 화면에 표시 | dhTOPNEWS
<drake_kr> 이벤트핸들러가 반환해줄거에요
<Seony> yemharc: 유료네요... 아쉽군요...
<yemharc> Seony: 저도 가끔 포인터 못찾는 경우가 있어서 찾아봤는데
<yemharc> 딱히 쓸만한게 없어요
<drake_kr> 흠 나도 맥을 써볼까..
<Seony> 가끔 구글크롬도 css를 통째로 안읽을 때가 있는데, 이것도 참 불편하네요..'
<drake_kr> 라즈베리에서 dosbox 퍼포먼스 꽤 괜찮더라구요
<Seony> 새로고침을 두번이나 해줘야 제대로 읽는 현상이 생기는데, 이거 알아봐야겠네요
<drake_kr> 요새 크롬 괜찮나요? 파이어폭스랑 크롬 둘다 쓰긴 하는데.. 가끔 문제가 생기면 좀 설명하기 어려운 짜증나는 문제들이 발생..
<Seony> 브라우저는 뭣 하나 마음에 드는게 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 차라리 아무 것도 모를 시절 IE7가 제일 나았던거 같아요
<drake_kr> iyagi가 짱이죠!
<yemharc> Seony: http://osxdaily.com/2011/07/12/3-ways-to-make-the-mac-os-x-cursor-more-visible-for-presentations/
<myobot> [링크 제목] 3 Ways to Make the Mac OS X Cursor More Visible for Presentations
<yemharc> mouse locator라는게 있네요
<yemharc> >> spotlight mouse pointer mac
<yemharc> 이걸로 찾으니 꽤 나오네요
<Seony> 지금 보고있어요.  링크 감사합니다
<drake_kr> 추억돋는 라즈도스 머신 하나 만들까..
<drake_kr> 아예 막 디자인도 이렇게 http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/6a/Ibm_px_xt_color.jpg/275px-Ibm_px_xt_color.jpg
<myobot> [링크 형식] image/jpeg
<SeasonedChicken> 레드햇 9.0깔면
<SeasonedChicken> 추억의 모질라 브라우저가 (...) 디폴트로 (먼산)
<yemharc> drake_kr: 키보드 너무 비싸요
<SeasonedChicken> 그거 아직도 쓰고 있는데가 바글바글..
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero> 아..
<pchero> 레드햇 9.0..
<yemharc> 레드햇... 6.0까지 쓰고 안썼던가.....
<bluedusk> 헐
<SeasonedChicken> 모질라가 초기 브라우저일듯 하고
<drake_kr> 레드햇 7.0 집에있음
<bluedusk> 구글신이 1달러에 0.29원이라고 알려주네요..;
<SeasonedChicken> 그 다음이 넷스케이프 네비게이터 인가 ...ㅋㅋㅋ
<SeasonedChicken> 넷스케이프 네비게이터는 ... 공짜버전도 아니고 -_-; 기간제한 정품이었던거 같은데 Navigator GOLD 2.0
<SeasonedChicken> (.......)
<drake_kr> 맥쓰는 사람은 한국인터넷에 접속하면 본인 브라자가 넷스케이프 6.0으로 인식되는 상황을 많이 볼 수 있..
<SeasonedChicken> N 로고에 별 떨어지는거 ..
<SeasonedChicken> 추억드립.
<drake_kr> 아라쿠네 브라우저
<LYUSO_THINK> 그림자효과도 적절하게
<drake_kr> 헉
<drake_kr> ... 대밬
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/7L0nQ9
<myobot> [링크 제목] 넷스케이프 6.0 은 지원 하지 않습니다 - Google 검색
<SeasonedChicken> Netscape 언제적 브라우저얔ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 도스용 브라자 아라쿠네 1.97 릴리즈 시점이 2013년 4월..
<yemharc> 그리고 꼭 맥만 메세지가 뜨는건 아닙니다
<yemharc> http://itusers.tistory.com/141
<myobot> [링크 제목] 인터넷시대 :: Netscape 6.0은 지원하지 않습니다 ...간단해결방법
<SeasonedChicken> 제가 마지막으로 본건 Communicator 버전이었고 대략 5.0쯤인가 ..
<SeasonedChicken> 아 4.5였나보군요.
<SeasonedChicken> 그게 97년도경으로 기억.
<SeasonedChicken> 그쯤이 IE4.0이 대박(?)치기 시작했죠
<SeasonedChicken> 왜냐면 레이아웃이 이뻤거등요 -ㅠ-
<yemharc> http://software.naver.com/software/summary.nhn?softwareId=MFS_101006
<myobot> [링크 제목] Netscape
<SeasonedChicken> 플로팅 텍스트(백그라운드 고정)도 IE에서 지원했으니까
<SeasonedChicken> 말 다했지.
<SeasonedChicken> ...
<yemharc> 그 당시 유행했던 <marquee>
<SeasonedChicken> IE에서 만들면 정말 웹페이지가 이뻤어요.
<drake_kr> 그리고 macromedia flash
<SeasonedChicken> 헐 9.0 ㄷㄷㄷ 죽지 않고 살아있구나
<SeasonedChicken> DHTML 유행할때가
<drake_kr> 집에가서 아라쿠네 깔아봐야지
<SeasonedChicken> IE4.0 쯤 나오기 시작할 무렵이었을듯.
<SeasonedChicken> 그건 확실.
<SeasonedChicken> 드림위버 유행하는 시점이랑 거의 맞아 떨어진.
<SeasonedChicken> 지니.
<drake_kr> 정부가 IT 개입하면 되는일이 없어
<drake_kr> KDOS 5.0
<SeasonedChicken> 그리고 ㅂㅇㅁㅇ 드림위버는 똥을 찍어냅니다 (ㄷㄷㄷ) ... 디자이너나 신났지 개발자는 코드 건드리느라 죽을상.
<yemharc> 그리고 한때 리눅스 유저들이 열광했던 기사 https://kldp.org/node/66292
<myobot> [링크 제목] 리눅스용 넷스케이프 신버전 등장 | KLDP
<yemharc> 리눅스용 넷스케이프 신버전 릴리즈 -> 일단 X를 띄우고 다시 얘기하자
<drake_kr> 얼마전 은행용 windows 2k 만들면서..
<drake_kr> 인증서 만료 경고메세지 엄청 봄
<drake_kr> 차라리 걍 html로 하던가.... -_-
<SeasonedChicken> 흠...
<SeasonedChicken> 웬지 저 고양이 사진 만드는거도 뭔가 자동화 봇이 있을거 같네요
<SeasonedChicken> 결론은 관리자 승인 여부 옵션을 켜야 할듯.
<drake_kr> 위키관리자는 채연이임
<drake_kr> 위키관리자의 퇴근막기
<SeasonedChicken> 채연이에게 메일 닥달하기.
<SeasonedChicken> 아 갑봇 드립을 ...
<SeasonedChicken> 마감일이 내일인데 어디계시나요 -ㅠ-?
<SeasonedChicken> (쓰고 보니 무섭다...)
<pchero> 흠... 작년에 퇴사한 회사에서 버그땜에 문의가 들어오네요.. ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1.0-9/560187_465630566820015_473525359_n.jpg
<myobot> [링크 형식] image/jpeg
<yemharc> 어디에 붙여도 어색함이 없네 진짜 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<drake_kr> 아 똥싸다 퇴근 늦었네
<drake_kr> 퉤근합니다
<arahansa> 안녕하세요..
<pchero> 안녕하세요. :)
<samahui_web> 저도 퇴근합니다. 오늘은 조용히 눈팅만 하다 가는군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 즐거운 저녁시간들 되시고 내일뵈요~
<ihavnoth> 아오~
<pchero> ㅇㅇ?
<SunGyo> DarkCircle, 흔들~
<SunGyo> chicken, 흔들~
<samahui_> 안녕하세요
<samahui_> 좋은 아침 입니다
#ubuntu-ko 2014-05-20
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 우분투가 깔려있는 상태에서 윈도우를 설치해 듀얼부팅하는게 그 반대의 경우(윈도우깔려있는 상태에서 우분투 설치해 듀얼부팅)만큼 쉽고 좋은가요?
<samahui> 오랜만에 조금은 여유로운 아침이군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<woojin> 안녕하세요 처음 인사드려요~ 정우진이라고 합니다!^^
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<yukinpl> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 반갑습니다
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 사마휘님?
<ipeter> 우분투가 깔려있는 상태에서 윈도우를 설치해 듀얼부팅하는게 그 반대의 경우(윈도우깔려있는 상태에서 우분투 설치해 듀얼부팅)만큼 쉽고 좋은가요?
<ipeter> samahui_: 사마휘님?
<ipeter> samahui_: 우분투가 깔려있는 상태에서 윈도우를 설치해 듀얼부팅하는게 그 반대의 경우(윈도우깔려있는 상태에서 우분투 설치해 듀얼부팅)만큼 쉽고 좋은가요?
<samahui_> 아니요 윈도우 깔린 상태에서 우분투 설치가 더 쉽더군요
<samahui_> 윈도우 설치된 상태에서 파티션잡고 우분투 설치하면 grub에서 윈도우 부팅까지 쉽게 잡아주지만 반대로하면 grub설정을 새로 해줘야되요
<ipeter> 제가 윈도우 설치할꺼 같은데요(듀얼부팅으로) 그러려면 현재 설치된 우분투를 밀어야하나 그생각이 들어서요..ㅠ.ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 개발환경 다시 새로 만드는것도 시간 은근히 많이 잡아먹고 귀찮고 그래서요...ㅠ
<samahui_> 그럴필요는 없어요
<ipeter> 그럼 grub설정 다시 해줘서 설치하라는 말씀이신가요...?
<samahui_> 추가 파티션 잡고 윈도우 설치하시고 grub만 손봐주면 됩니다
<ipeter> 네네네..
<ipeter> 검색해보겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ (근데 어렵게 느껴지네요.
<ipeter> ))
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui_> 간단하게 하시려면 gparted 실행해서 파티션 나누고
<samahui_> windows라고 파티션 잡아준 후 ntfs로 포맷하고  윈도우 시디로 해당 파티션 골라 설치하시면 간단하게 설치는 됩니다
<samahui_> 다 설치하고 부팅해보시면 윈도우나 우분투로 부팅이 될거예요 안되면 라이브시디로 부팅해서
<samahui_> sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<samahui_> 명령 해주면 grub 가 자동으로 부팅할 수 있는 모든 경우를 찾아줄겁니다
<samahui_> 그리고 샐 부팅해보면 우분투와 윈도우 선택 해서 부팅 가능 할겁니다
<samahui_> 대충 그러합니다 그럼 전 이만 일이 많아서 일 좀 하고 올께요. 요즘 마눌님 출퇴근과 병원 문제로 자주 자리를 비워서 일이 산더미 처럼 쌓였어요 ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> samahui_: 고맙습니다. 제가 구글링 하는사이에 이렇게 친절히 많이 가르쳐주시다니..ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> samahui_: 시간될때 있다가 뵈어요!
<Markers> 안녕하세요!
<Markers> 혹시 아파치 웹 서버 설정하는데 / 에 대한 접근 권한 없다고 나오면 / 로 설정한 디렉토리에 apache 소유권 줘야되죠?
<DarkCircle> ownership ~= security 라 잘 생각해보시는게 'ㅅ' ..
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 식사 맛있게하시고 즐거운 점심시간 되세요!
<Drake_> 사람많당
<Markers> 아 제대로 한거 같은데 왜 퍼미션 디나이 나는거지 ㅡㅡ;;
<drake_kr> 제대로 안했으니까요
<ipeter> drake_kr: 안녕하세요!!!??
<drake_kr> 하이요
<drake_kr> 단어밀기 좀 하시는분
<Markers> 단어밀기는 먼가요;;
<drake_kr> wordpress요
<Markers> ......
<Markers> 단어 누르기 아닌가요?ㅋ
<Markers> 밀기인건가
<Markers> 아 gitweb 좀 어떻게 할려고 햇더니 계속 막히네;
<drake_kr> 아 누르기군요
<drake_kr> ㅈㅅ
<drake_kr> git 개인서버에 설치하기가 쉽지 않더라고요
<drake_kr> http://data.drake.kr:1234
<myobot> [링크 제목] data.drake.kr Git
<Markers> 오호.
<Markers> 드레이크님 저 머좀 물어볼게요 ㅋ 웹서버는 동작 되는거 같은데 지금 no project found 404 에러 떠서 ㅡㅡ;
<Markers> git repo에 git init하면 되는거 같은데 아닌가요?ㅋ
<Markers> 흠…; 권한 문제는 다 해결한거 같은데 왜 저 문구가 뜨는거지;
<drake_kr> 음..
<drake_kr> 전 그냥 gitweb 설치후에
<drake_kr> git instaweb
<drake_kr> 이거만 한거에요
<drake_kr> 제서버는 아파치인데 아파치도 먹네요
<Markers> 헐… 대박이군요
<Markers> 좋은 명령어 두고 삽질햇네
<drake_kr> ... 삽질안한 저는 위기대처능력이 없겠죠.. ㅋㅋ
<Markers> 톰캣 어떻게 사용하지 알고 싶어서 책 빌려와서 봣더니 책은 프로그래밍 하는 법만 나와있구 -_-;
<Markers> 설정해서 쓰는 법은 전혀 안 나와있네요;
<drake_kr> 톰캣도 그냥 apt-get으로 설치하면 되지 않아요?
<drake_kr> 설정은 /etc/tomcat에서 하고
<ihavnoth> Hello
<Markers> 혹시 컴퓨터 사양 따지면 CPU  RAM 말고 꼭 알아야 되는거 있나요
<Markers> 흠..;
<Markers> 이거 보고서 적는데 더 멀 적어야될지 모르겟네 ㅡㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 홈택스 건드리기 싫은데 -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle> 이거 가상머신에서 설마 안되진 않겠죠? ...
<DarkCircle> .........................................................................................................................
<ihavnoth> Markers, SSD 아닐까요?
<Markers> 장착 안되어있으니 패스...
<Markers> CPU RAM 말곤 성능 좌우하는 게 없는거 같네 -_-;
<ihavnoth> Markers, SSD 없으면 대체 스토리지라도 확인해 보셔야할꺼에요
<ihavnoth> 요즘은 SATA 스펙 차이 별로 없나요?
<ihavnoth> 저도 최근엔 사본적이 없어서요
<ihavnoth> 오늘 이상하게 USB가 자꾸 끊어지네요 USB HID 안쓰는 방법을 연구해봐야겠어요
<FriedChicken> 랩톱 쓰시나요?
<FriedChicken> 랩톱 쓰시면 전원부족||포트불량 일 가능성이 대부분
<ihavnoth> 바이오스에서 USB 2.0으로 설정하고 최근에 조금 나아졌는데 갑자기 오늘 아침부터 또 이러네요 ^.^
<FriedChicken> 입출력 장치가 문제가 있는 경우라면 - -) . . .
<FriedChicken> 흠 ...
<FriedChicken> 보드 칩셋이 어떻게 되나요?
<ihavnoth> Z87M-HD3 보드는 가기비트 이거인데 칩셋은 어디에 나올까요?
<FriedChicken> 인텔 z87이네요
<FriedChicken> 칩셋에 usb 3.0버그가 있는 모양인데 보드 바꿔보시는게?
<ihavnoth> 그래서 2.0으로 사용하고 있었어요
<FriedChicken> 초기화 해서 쓰는데도 동작이 이상하면 보드를 그냥 바꾸시는게 좋을듯
<FriedChicken> 리비전 보면서 바꾸셔야 (...)
<ihavnoth> 판매처에 물어봐야겠네요
<ihavnoth> 기사가 작년꺼네요
<ihavnoth> 우분투에서 C2 스테핑을 어떻게 확인할까요?
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 컴터사양은 cpu와 램은 별로 안중요하고 ssd인가가 중요한거 아님여?
<ihavnoth> 우분투에서 C2 스테핑 확인할려는데 쉽지 않네요
<ihavnoth> /proc/cpuinfo 여기에 나오는게 맞나요?
<drake_kr> sudo dmidecode <- 요걸로 확인하는거네요
<ipeter> 돌아왔슙니다.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
<readytoact_T4201> 안녕하세요
<readytoact_T4201> 흡
<readytoact_T4201> 방근 저희 회사에서 조성재님 다녀가셌어요
<bluedusk> 음?
<bluedusk> 그분은 누구신가요?
<LYUSO_THINK> 음? 어디선가 들어본 이름입니다?
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 잘되는듯
<readytoact_T4201> KDE 한국 코디십니당
<SeasonedChicken> ?!
<ipeter> 와..디비툴도 비싸네요.
<ipeter> toad for oracle ㅎㄷㄷ하네요.
<pchero> 얼마죠?
<ipeter> 제가 본 가격이 맞다면 뭐 할인행사해서 300만원돈 하네요.
<pchero> ...후와..
<ipeter> http://www.vdata.co.kr/bbs/board.php?bo_table=s42&wr_id=32
<myobot> [링크 제목] (주)비쥬얼데이타
<ipeter> 윈도우 정말 저렴(?)하네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 와 디비관리툴의 가격은 역시 엄청나게 비싸네요.
<pchero> 이야...
<ipeter> DBA suite용은 1000만원인데 할인해서 500만원돈 하네요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero> ....스팀 게임같으면 벌써 샀을텐데..
<pchero> 이건 가격이 후덜덜해서..
<ipeter> 외국에서는 거의 다 사서 쓸텐데, 외국에서는 소프트웨어 개발할맛 날듯하네요.
<pchero> 대우가 확실히 달라요.
<ipeter> 토드 for mysql이 freeware인게 얼마나 감사한지 새삼 느껴지네요.
<pchero> 문화차이인가..? 암튼 개념이 달라요.
<ipeter> 근데 뭐 각기 무료버전은 있으니..그냥 일반 개발자는 무료버전으로라도 충분할듯하네요.
<adorver> hi
<drake_kr> 내가왜... 이걸 해야되는지 모르겠네....
#ubuntu-ko 2014-05-21
<Markers> 안녕하세요~
<Markers> drake_kr 님 여쭈어볼게 있는데 git 설치하시고서 잘 되시나요 -_-?
<Markers> 서버 만들고서 설정 다 해놓은거 같은데 원격 저장소로 push가 안되서 ㅡㅡ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> git push 안될때 에러 메시지 잘 나왔던거 같아요
<ihavnoth> 뭐라고 나오나요?
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 2NE1 뮤직 비됴가 많이 올라왔네요 ^.^
<readytoact_T4201> 안녕하샴요
<readytoact_T4201> 아학
<readytoact_T4201> 매주수요일은 매니저 미팅
<ihavnoth> 매니저는 커플 매니저밖에 몰라요 ^.^
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<Markers> 원격 저장소를 찾을수 없다고 나와서 =_=
<Markers> 어떻게 해줘야되는지 잘모르겟네요;
<Markers> 제대로 한거 같은데 안되낭;
<ihavnoth> 원격에서 받으신거죠?
<Markers> 서버 설정 다 제가 햇어요
<Markers> 의심가는건 지금 서버 설정을 잘못햇다는건데 제 생각엔 제대로 한거 같거든요;
<ihavnoth> 클라이언트는 git clone으로 받으신거죠?
<Markers> 음. clone으로 받아야만 하나요?
<Markers> 받지는 않았는데
<ihavnoth> 받지 않고 바로 서버에 바로 올리시는건가요?
<Markers> 네 그렇게 시도는 할려고 햇는데 원격 저장소를 찾을수 없다 라고 떠서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> ...
<Markers> 로컬 저장소야 당연히 되는거겟지만
<ihavnoth> 원격 저장소 등록 정보 확인해보세요
<ihavnoth> cat .git/config
<Markers> 그거 제가 설정한 대로 나오잖아용.
<ihavnoth> remote항목을 설정하셨나요?
<Markers> 넹
<ihavnoth> 그럼 push할때 뒤에옵션은 어떻게 주셨어요?
<Markers> 아 집 컴에 접속 못하구나 -_-
<Markers> 아마 git push origin 계정명@주소:/저장소위치 이렇게 줫을거예요
<Markers> 정확하게는 git push origin markers@192.168.0.7/home/markers/git.repo/
<Markers> 이렇게 줫을거임
<Markers> 아니구나
<Markers> git remote origin mar~~~~ 이렇게 원격지 설정하고
<Markers> git push origin master 이렇게
<Markers> 브랜치 이름 적고 푸시 시도했을거예요
<samahui_> SDF시작되었군요 보러가고 싶은디 시간이 없네요 ㅜㅜ
<ihavnoth> 접속 못한다는건 네트웍이 안된다는 건가요?
<samahui_> 안녕하세요~~~~
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<samahui_> 오늘도 좋은 아침입니다. 행복한 하루 되세요 ^^
<Markers> 음… 네트웍 문제보다는 그냥 못찾는거 같다능.....
<ihavnoth> 지금 테스트 가능하세요?
<Markers> 지금 학교인데 학교에서 테스트는 해야겟죵
<Markers> 근데 어제 서버쪽에 로그 뒤져도 잘 모르겟더라구용.
<Markers> drake_kr님이 깃 서버 설정 다 해보신거 같은데 ㅋ
<ihavnoth> git remote show origin 정보 확인해보세요
<ihavnoth> .git/config 정보를 뿌려주시면 더 좋고요
<ihavnoth> git 서버 프로그램을 어떤거 쓰세요?
<Markers> 클라쪽은 다시 설치하거나 설정해야겟네여
<Markers> 음 그냥 패키지 다운 받아서 썻는데 ㅋ centos 쓰고 있는데 있더라구요
<ihavnoth> 그래서 서버에서 dummy로 만들어 놓고 git clone으로 받는게 편해요
<ihavnoth> 그럼 설정 안해도 되서요
<ihavnoth> 패키지 이름이 뭐에요?
<Markers> git이랑 git-core
<Markers> 근데 지금 상태에선 연결 자체가 안되는거니 Clone도 못 받아올거 같은데 ㅋ
<ihavnoth> 아 서버 프로그램을 안쓰고 ssh로 사용하시는거군요?
<Markers> 서버 프로그램이라는게....?
<ihavnoth> gitlite나 gitosis github 같은거요
<Markers> git에 서버 프로그램이 따로 있나요 -ㅁ-?;
<ihavnoth> 여러 종류 있을꺼에요
<Markers> 그건 클라이언트 프로그램 아닌가요?
<Markers> 아닌가 ㅋ
<ihavnoth> 서버에요
<Markers> 매뉴얼에서 본거 같긴한데
<ihavnoth> ssh로 인증해서 git 사용하는건 특별히 해줄게 없는걸로 기억해요
<ihavnoth> 로컬에서도 테스트 가능하고요
<adorver> 안녕하세요. 드디어 대화가 이어지는군요.
<ihavnoth> 서버 쪽은 git init --bare로 저장소 만드신거죠?
<ipeter> samahui_: 사모님은 괜찮으세요?
<Markers> —bare 옵션은 주지 않았어요
<samahui_> ipeter: 덕분에 많이 좋아졌습니다
<samahui_> 아직은 출퇴근 시켜주고 있지만 조만간 알아서 다니던가 아니면... 재택하던가 할거 같아요
<Markers> http://cloudbear.iptime.org/git/   이게 지금 제가 gitweb으로 서비스하고 있는거구요
<myobot> [링크 제목] Markers's Playgroud
<ihavnoth> 저건 무슨 패키지에요? 웹으로 보여주는거요
<Markers> gitweb이요
<readytoact_T4201> 느하하하하
<ahoops_> 철수!
<samahui_> 영희!
<ihavnoth> git init할때 --bare 옵션 안주셨으면 dummy commit 하나 하시고 클라이언트에선 그냥 git clone로 받으시면 되겠네요
<ihavnoth> (서버) mkdir /tmp/git_server; cd /tmp/git_server; git init; touch README; git add .; git commit -am "init";
<Markers> 서버단에서요?
<ihavnoth> 네
<ihavnoth> 그리고 git config receive.denyCurrentBranch ignore
<ihavnoth> 저 명령어로 push 허용해주시면
<ihavnoth> (클라이언트) git clone ssh://account@localhost:/tmp/git_server git_client
<ihavnoth> gitweb를 설정 안해봐서 이렇게 써도 되는지는 모르겠네요 ^.^
<Markers> 음… 근데 꼭 서버단에서 로컬저장소 만들어서 저장을 해야되나요 -ㅁ-?
<Markers> 흠;
<ihavnoth> 아뇨
<ihavnoth> 그거 안할려고 --bare 쓰는건데 --bare 안쓰신다고해서요
<ihavnoth> 테스트 할때만 저렇게 하시고
<ihavnoth> 일단 git clone으로 잘 받이지고 git push도 잘되면
<ihavnoth> 그 잘된 git 저장소의 .git/config 보시면 되요
<Markers> clone이 안될거 같다는 생각....
<ihavnoth> 문제 있는곳이랑 비교해보시면
<Markers> 잠시 있다가 해볼게요 일단 해야되는일이 있어서 ㅋ
<ihavnoth> 주소가 localhost잖아요 ^.^
<Markers> svn은 구축하는건 쉬웠는데 git은 왜케 어려운건지 ㅋ
<ihavnoth> 사실 서버 프로그램 따로 안쓰면 git init이 끝이죠^.^
<ihavnoth> git init한 저장소 ssh로 인증해서 가져오면되니깐요
<ihavnoth> gitolite 써보신 있으면 저도 물어볼꺼 있었는데
<ihavnoth> 쓰시는 분이 안보이네요
<Markers> 쓰시고 계신거예요?
<Markers> 잘되시나영?
<ihavnoth> 전 gitosis 써요
<ihavnoth> gitosis가 업그레이드가 더 이상 안되는거 같아서 gitolite로 갈아탈까 하는데
<ipeter> samahui_: 아..! 다행이네요! 어서 빨리 쾌차하시길 빌겠습니다. =)
<ihavnoth> 우분투는 gitolite가 기본 저장소에 있는거 같더라고요
<ihavnoth> http://foris.tistory.com/101
<myobot> [링크 제목] Android source mirror 하는 방법 :: 모꿈
<ihavnoth> gitolite로도 한번 해봐야겠네요
<DarkCircle> 흠 .. 현재 KDE 한국 코디는 페레맨 그 사람인데 아직도 코디라고 하나보네요.
<ihavnoth> gitolite 매뉴얼이 많이 올라와있네요 ^.^ 날잡아서 갈아타야겠네요
<Markers> ihavnoth 님 계시나요?
<Markers> : (클라이언트) git clone ssh://account@localhost:/tmp/git_server git_client 이걸로 클론은 되는거 같기는 합니다만...
<Markers> 로컬 저장소로 커밋한걸 가져와서 의미가 없는거 같아요 -_-
<DarkCircle> 그럼 그걸 다른 머신에서 받아다 하시면 되죠 'ㅅ'(!)
<Markers> 그걸 못해서 삽질하고 있어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 애초에 clone 이라는 명령 자체가 git init;git fetch 이거랑 비슷 .
<Markers> 원격에서 푸쉬가 안되서
<Markers> 머가 문제인지 찾고 있는....
<DarkCircle> 원격에서 localhost로 푸쉬가 될지는 생각을 해보셔야 ..
<Markers> localhost는 다르게 줘야죠.
<Markers> 컴 도메인 주소.
<ihavnoth> 로컬에서 가져올수 있으면 원격에서도 네트웍 문제만 없으면 가져올 수 있어요
<ihavnoth> 문제 발생하면 보통 테스트는 로컬에서하고 그다음이 원격으로
<Markers> 일단 로컬에서 해보니깐 효과는 되는거 같은데 에러를 뿜내요
<Markers> ssh: Could not resolve hostname localhost:: Name or service not known
<Markers> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<DarkCircle> .git/config 설정 보세요.
<DarkCircle> 애초부터 가져오는 주소를 잘못 가져왔네요.
<ihavnoth> cat /etc/hosts에 localhost가 없나보네요
<DarkCircle> 거길 보면 안되고
<ihavnoth> 127.0.0.1로 입력하시거나 /etc/hosts를 확인해보세요
<DarkCircle> .git/config에서
<DarkCircle> localhost 대신에 ip 주소로 바꾸셔야 ..
<Markers> 호스트파일에는 잇어요 로컬호스트
<DarkCircle> 127.0.0.1이 아니라
<DarkCircle> 실제 ip를 쓰시란 말입니다.
<DarkCircle> 다른 머신에 가서 똑같이 user@127.0.0.1:/tmp/blabla 이렇게 clone 하실거예요?
<Markers> 아뇨 지금 서버단에서 하고 있어요. 원격 아직 안하고 잇음
<ihavnoth> 서버 설정 확인 중이라서 로컬에서 하고 있어요
<DarkCircle> 서버단에서 그리 해봐야 소용 없어요. 서버 자체에 물린 Ip로 고쳐보세요.
<Markers> DarkCircle님 그게 처음에 안되서 지금 확인 작업하고 있는거예요;;
<DarkCircle> 서버에서 해봐서 된다고 그걸로 끝났는데 클라에서 안되면 클라에서 안된다고 또 써버에서 보겠죠.
<ihavnoth> 로컬에서 테스트 끝나고 원격에서 접속해서 안되면 네트웍 문제죠
<DarkCircle> 아니죠
<DarkCircle> 그렇게 쉽게 네트웍 문제로 단정지을 수 있는건 .. ㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 너무 성급했나요?
<Markers> 어제 나온 메시지로는 컴퓨터 도메인을 인식 못한건지 레포지토리 못 찾는다고 나왓어요.
<Markers> 머 명령어를 잘못 쳤거나 사용방법의 순서가 잘못 되었거나 그럴수도 잇겟지만 ㅡㅡ;
<DarkCircle> localhost로 받으셨다면 못찾는다고 하는건 당연합니다.
<ihavnoth> 사실 에러 메세지는 그대로 뿌려주는게 정확하죠 한번 건너서 오면 정확성이 떨어져서요
<DarkCircle> 실제 ip에 도메인을 물렸다면 그걸 넣으면 되지만 ...
<Markers> 일단 어제 같은 경우는 같은 사설네트워크단이라
<DarkCircle> localhost는 사실상 의사 도메인인데 그걸 도메인이라 보기엔 그렇죠.
<Markers> 아까 쳐놓은게 어딧지
<ihavnoth> -.-
<DarkCircle> (보통 말하는) 도메인.
<ihavnoth> 설마 원격 서버를 접속하는데 localhost로 입력했을라고요
<ihavnoth> 저기 localhost는 제가 서버 설정 확인해 보시라고 서버에서 테스트하라고 적어준거에요
<DarkCircle> 그리고 ssh로 접속하신다면
<DarkCircle> ssh:// 이걸 빼보세요
<Markers> git remote origin markers@192.168.0.7:/home/markers/git.repo/  일단 이렇게 해서 원격 저장소 설정후에
<DarkCircle> 메일주소처럼 적으시고 : 다음에 실제 저장소 경로를 적으시고
<ihavnoth> 테스트 자체는 방금 제 PC에서 확인하고 전달해 드린거구요
<DarkCircle> 그리고 두번째 ...
<DarkCircle> git.repo 는 ...
<Markers> git push origin master 이렇게 푸쉬햇죠
<DarkCircle> 권한을 group에는 git으로 주고 owner는 owner 당사자 .
<ihavnoth> ^.^
<ihavnoth> 전 점심 먹으러가야겠네요
<DarkCircle> ls git.repo -al 줬는데 markers markers  [date]  git.repo 이러면 접근 안된다는.
<Markers> 음. git 계정으로 줘야되요?
<DarkCircle> 사용자 자신을 git 그룹에 넣으시고
<Markers> git 계정이 잇나;
<Markers> 없을텐데.
<DarkCircle> mod권한은  775 정도 주면 됩니다.
<ipeter> 썬더버드와 아웃룩 쓰시는분 있으신가요?
<ipeter> 어떤게 더 나을까요?
<ipeter> 현재 썬더버드 윈도우에 설치해서 사용중인데, 나름 괜찮네요.
<Markers> 무조건 git으로 해야되요?
<Markers> 흠….. =_=
<DarkCircle> git-user 라고 그룹설정을 했으면 git-user라고 하면 되구요 'ㅅ'
<DarkCircle> git 데본 설정부터 보시는게?
<DarkCircle> 본 -> 몬
<samahui_> 점심 먹고 오겠습니다 즐거운 점심시간 되세요
<Markers> 흠… github은 잘만 올라가네 ㅡ ㅡ;
<Markers> ssh 접속 할때 공개키 원격지 서버에 올려놓고 접속할려고 하면 바로 되지 않나요 비밀번호 안 물어보고
<Markers> 이거 당연히 되는건데 안되니 당황스럽네;
<ihavnoth> 어떤게 안되는거죠?
<Markers> 아까 git 설정 하는게 잘 안되서 일단 완전 처음부터 할려고 ssh 키 설정 할려고하는데
<Markers> git 유저 따로 만들고 할려고
<Markers> 서버쪽에다가 git 계정에   클라이언트쪽 공개키 넣었는데
<Markers> 접속시 비번을 물어보네요 ;
<Markers> 안 물어봐야 정상인데 ㅡㅡ;
<ihavnoth> 어디에다 넣었다는건지 알려주세요
<Markers> 계정의 홈폴더에서 .ssh 폴더 밑이용
<Markers> 혹시나 해서 다른 계정으로 해봣는데 다른계정은 되는데 왜 git은 안되는거지;;
<Markers> 당황스럽네;
<ihavnoth> 되는게 이상하네요
<Markers> ?
<ihavnoth> 설정없이 그냥 파일만 복사하신거에요?
<Markers> 공개키 넣어서 authorized_key로 설정하는거 아닌가요?
<Markers> 안되는게 이상한거 같은데;
<Markers> ...
<ihavnoth> 아 그 설정을 하셨다는거군요
<ihavnoth> ...
<Markers> 아 컴터 더러워서 그냥 안해야되나 어떤건 되고 어떤건 안되고 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 그냥 안될려면 다 안되던지;
<ihavnoth> 오타 난게 아닐까요?
<Markers> 혹시나 싶어서 봣는데 아니네요;
<ihavnoth> ssh로 접속할때
<ihavnoth> -v 옵션 줘보세요
<ihavnoth> 혹시 그 파일 퍼미션이 잘못된거 아닐까요?
<ihavnoth> -v 옵션 주고 접속하면 무슨 문제인지 나오긴 할꺼에요
<ihavnoth> chmod 600 ~/.ssh/authorized_keys 혹시 모르니 퍼미션도 확인을 해보세요
<Markers> 퍼미션은 644 아닌가요?
<Markers> 흠…. 머지
<Markers> Next authentication method: publickey
<Markers> debug1: Offering RSA public key: /Users/Markers/.ssh/id_rsa
<Markers> debug1: Authentications that can continue: publickey,gssapi-keyex,gssapi-with-mic,password
<Markers> debug1: Trying private key: /Users/Markers/.ssh/id_dsa
<Markers> debug1: Next authentication method: password
<ihavnoth> 600일꺼에요
<ihavnoth> 저도 잘 몰라요 ^.^
<ihavnoth> man ssh에 나오네요
<ihavnoth> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Markers> 되는 놈과 안되는 놈 비교해보니
<ihavnoth> the recommended permissions are read/write for the
<ihavnoth>              user, and not accessible by others
<Markers> 되는 놈쪽에서는 키인증 요청 가니깐 서버쪽에서 응답을 하네요
<Markers> ....
<Markers> 왜 응답하는거냐..
<ihavnoth> 퍼미션도 확인해보셨어요?
<Markers> 네 되는놈 퍼미션은 644예요
<ihavnoth> 네
<ihavnoth> 600으로 하고 한번만 테스트해보세요
<Markers> 안되네요;
<Markers> 무슨 컴퓨터 조작하는데 확률적으로 되고 안되고 이러는거 같네 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 아놔 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 음?
<ihavnoth> 키를 직접 복사하셨나요?
<Markers> 권한에 rwx 말고 s 는 머예요?
<ihavnoth> 0600으로 바꾸세요
<ihavnoth> 그럼 authorized_keys를 직접 생성하지 마시고
<ihavnoth> 툴로 생성하세요
<ihavnoth> 클라이언트) ssh-copy-id ihavnoth@localhost     현재 계정의 public 키를 localhost의 ihavnoth 계정에 전송(authorized_keys 생성)
<ihavnoth> 그럼 오타나 퍼미션 걱정 안하셔도 되거든요
<Markers> ssh-copy-id가 없네요 ㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> openssh-client를 안쓰시나보네요 ^.^
<Markers> 네 클라이언트쪽이 지금 맥이라 ‘ㅅ’ 그냥 잇는거 ㅋ
<Markers> 디렉토리 권한에 s 나 S는 무얼 의미하는거지;
<ihavnoth> 앞에 0 붙이면 없어질꺼에요
<ihavnoth> 0600
<Markers> 붙여도 똑같아요
<ihavnoth> ^.^
<ihavnoth> 맥이세요?
<Markers> 원격으로 쓸 서버는 centos구요 클라쪽은 맥
<ihavnoth> 헉
<Markers> 음 이게 문제가 아닌가 혹시나 싶어서 .ssh 권한 보니깐 저렇게 되어있긴한데
<ihavnoth> 맨 앞에 s요?
<Markers> drwx—S—-
<Markers> 이렇게 되어잇네요
<ihavnoth> 맨 앞은 아니군요
<ihavnoth> chmod 2700하면 저리 도네요
<ihavnoth> $ ls -al test
<ihavnoth> -rwx--S--- 1 ihavnoth ccache 0  5월 21 14:00 test
<ihavnoth> man setuid 보시면 도움이 될꺼에요
<ihavnoth> 0600으로 했는데 안없어지는건 이해가 안되네요
<Markers> Seony님
<ihavnoth> 퍼미션 문제는 chmod -R 0600 ~/.ssh 로 하셔되 되겠네요 파일들 보니 pub 키 빼곤 전부 0600이 맞네요
<ipeter> 혹시 웹개발 하시는분 계신가요?
<ihavnoth> 아 디렉토리는 0700이군요 -.- 이런
<ipeter> 이클립스 상에서 오류뜨는데 왜 그런지 잘 모르겠습니다..ㅠ
<ihavnoth> 이클립스 오류는 너무 어려워서.. 전 gg ^.^
<ihavnoth> 어제 기사에 유투브가 트위치 인수한다는 기사가 있네요
<Seony> Markers: 네
<readytoact_T420> 혹시 AIX, HP-UX, 또는... 스팍 솔라리스 계정 임시로 빌려주실 수 있는 분 계신가요오?
<Seony> vm에 솔라리스를 설치해보심이...
<Seony> 아... 스팍솔라리스...
<Seony> 계정 빌려주기 쉽지않겠군요
<readytoact_T420> 예
<Markers> 이런 ㅋㅋㅋ Seony님 혹시 git 서버 설치해서 쓰시고 계시나요?
<readytoact_T420> 연산방식이 레알 머신이어야 한다네요.
<Seony> Markers: 네
<Markers> ssh key 인증 샤바샤바해서 결국 성공....;
<Seony> 예전에 aix 배워보려고 ibm 머신 하나 살까했는데,
<readytoact_T420> -_- 아..
<Seony> aix 다루시는 분 왈, 굳이 돈 들여서 그럴 필요 없다 하시더라구여ㅛ
<readytoact_T420> 유닉스는 무료 계정 같은거 안주나.
<Markers> 그 git 서버 원격지 설정할때 어떻게 접근 안되면 어떻게 해야되죠 -_-?;;
<Markers> ....
<Seony> ssh로 먼저 접근이 되는지 확인부터 해보세요
<Markers> 내가 무슨말을 적어놓은거니;
<Markers> ssh 키인증으로 꼭 해야되요?
<Seony> ssh 인증방식으로 쓰실려면 해야죠
<Markers> 아니면 ssh 인터렉티브로 패스워드 쳐서 하면 안되는건가;
<Seony> 음... 저는 ssh로 안해놔서 잘 모르겠네요
<Markers> 그럼 어떻게 하셧나요?
<Seony> http로 했어요
<Markers> 따로 설정해야되요?
<Seony> 네  아파치에서 몇줄 넣어주면 되요
<Markers> 음. 그 몇줄 적는곳좀  -_-;
<Markers> .....
<Seony> https://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/howto/setup-git-server-over-http.html
<myobot> [링크 제목] How to setup git server over http
<Seony> 여기에 전부 다 나와있습니다
<Seony> git http 백엔드 바이너리 경로가 우분투의 경우는 다를 수도 있어요.  기억이 가물가물해서...
<Markers> 아 전 centos 쓰고 있어서.
<Seony> 센토스라고 해도, 저 매뉴얼 보는데는 지장 없을 거에요
<Seony> 데비안이나 레드햇이나 어차피 설정파일 수정은 거기서 거기니까..
<ihavnoth> Markers: 최종적으로 서비스할려고하는게 어떤거에요?
<Markers> git 구축하는거죠.
<Markers> 저희 연구실내 사람들한테 쓸려고 하는데 svn 안쓰고 git으로 넘어갈려고 하는거긴한데. 연구실내에서만 쓸거라.
<Markers> github로 안쓰고 -_-; 직접구축해서...
<ihavnoth> 웹으로 보여줘야하나요?
<Markers> 넴
<Markers> 더 나아가서 CI도 붙여야된다는……;
<ihavnoth> 시간적 여유있으시면 how to set up gitolite+gitweb+ssh+http-backend
<ihavnoth> http://gitolite.com/gitolite/g2/ggshb.html
<myobot> [링크 제목] how to set up gitolite+gitweb+ssh+http-backend
<ihavnoth> gitolite 써보세요
<Markers> 또 gitweb이 프로젝트를 못찾네;
<ihavnoth> 뭐 때문에 안되는 걸까요?
<ihavnoth> http://forum.falinux.com/zbxe/index.php?document_srl=786190&mid=lecture_tip
<ihavnoth> gitweb 설정 파일은 두개 밖에 없던데요...
<Markers> 왜 저 두번째 화면이 안뜰까요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 아파치를 재시작 안하신거 아닐까요?
<Markers> 재시작은 햇졍;;
<ihavnoth> http://jazzlab.net/jazz/index.php?mid=clm_articles&document_srl=25615&search_target=regdate&search_keyword=201306
<myobot> [링크 제목] CLM(RRC,RTC,RQM) - Gitweb 설치 및 설정방법
<ihavnoth> 이건 centos에서 설정한거네요
<Markers> 아깐 분명 잘 나왓는데 이상타;
<ihavnoth> 방금 설정해봤는데 전 잘되네요...
<Markers> 아 퍼미션 때문이었군요.
<Markers> 아…
<Markers> 다음부턴 리눅스 설치할때 볼륨 조절좀 해야겟네요 괜히 홈에다가 용량 다 잡아 놔가지고 개고생을 하네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ...;
<Markers> 흠..
<Markers> 그래도 push 안되는 문제는 어떻게 해결 못햇군요;
<ihavnoth> git clone도 안되나요?
<Markers> 넴.
<Markers> 먼가 놓친게 멀까나;
<ihavnoth> git clone 에러를 뿌려주세요
<Markers> cloning into ~~~ 이렇게 뜨는거 1분 이상 걸리지 않지 않나요?
<Markers> -_-?;
<ihavnoth> 받을게 많으면 오래 걸릴 수도 있쬬
<Markers> 푸쉬도 못하는데....
<Markers> 잇을리가 없져..
<ihavnoth> 저도 접속 가능한가요?
<Markers> 음…?;;
<Markers> 계정 때문에 안되지 않을까요
<Markers> git 할때 보통 포트 머 쓰죠? 이거 방화벽 때문에 그런가
<ihavnoth> 주소가 ssh://로 시작하면 22번이겠죠
<Markers> git clone git@주소:/저장소위치 이렇게 적고 잇는데
<ihavnoth> 그럼 ssh인거 같네요
<ihavnoth> 방화벽을 잠시 해제하시거나 테스트하는 PC만 전부 허용해 두세요
<ihavnoth> 로컬에선 정상적으로 받아지는거죠?
<Markers> 혹시 깃에 대한 로그 파일 어디에 생성이 되나요?
<ihavnoth> git log로 나오는거요?
<ihavnoth> .git 밖에없어요
<Markers> 음...
<Markers> 거기엔 변경이력 이런거만 나올려나
<ihavnoth> 로컬 테스트는 잘되는거죠?
<ihavnoth> git clone
<Markers> 음 서버단에서 해보니 fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly 이렇게 뜨는군요
<ihavnoth> ping은 되나요?
<Markers> 클라이언트에서 서버쪽으로요?
<Markers> 당연 되죵. ssh 인증까지 해놨는데;
<ihavnoth> 서버에서 로컬테스트도 안되면
<ihavnoth> git이 이상한거 같은데요
<ihavnoth> 주소 적으실때
<ihavnoth> 마지막에 .git 붙이셨나요?
<ihavnoth> 비슷하게 재현됬네요
<Markers> http://opentutorials.org/course/303/2291
<myobot> [링크 제목] 협업환경의 구축 (server) - 생활코딩
<Markers> 정말 안되서 생활코딩에 나와있는대로 하고 잇어요...
<Markers> 근데 안되네요 ㅡㅡ;
<ihavnoth> 경로 에러나오면 그렇게 나오는데 하나 더 오네요
<ihavnoth> $ git clone ihavnoth@localhost:/tmp/testddd abc2
<ihavnoth> Cloning into 'abc2'...
<ihavnoth> ihavnoth@localhost's password:
<ihavnoth> fatal: '/tmp/testddd' does not appear to be a git repository
<ihavnoth> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<ihavnoth> 이렇게 나오나요? 아니면 맨 아래것만 나오나요?
<ihavnoth> 그냥 에러 메시지를 어디다 올려주시든지 뿌려주시는게...
<Markers> 닥 뜨는대로 올려드렷느넫ㅇ..
<ihavnoth> 그럼 그 서버에 git 저장소 가서 git log 해보시죠~
<Markers> fatal: bad default revision 'HEAD'
<ihavnoth> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/17962590/issue-with-cloning-repo-from-gitlab-fatal-the-remote-end-hung-up-unexpectedly
<myobot> [링크 제목] git - Issue with cloning repo from gitlab (fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly) - Stack Overflow
<ihavnoth> 이거랑 에러 같으신거죠?
<Markers> 아뇨
<Markers> 일단 서버단에서 로컬로 clone 한건 fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<Markers> 이렇게 나오고요.
<Markers> 클라단에서 clone 한건 Cloning into ‘markers’  이러고 응답이 없어요
<ihavnoth> 네
<ihavnoth> 서버에서 ssh git@주소로 접속되나요?
<Markers> 넹
<ihavnoth> 접속해서 테스트로 git init test 만드시고
<ihavnoth> git clone git@주소:test 해보세요
<drake_kr> 아웅
<drake_kr> 아옭옭옭
<ihavnoth> 이것도 안되면 test에서 dummy commit 하나 하고 다시 해보세요
<Markers> …;
<ihavnoth> 안되나요?
<Markers> git 서버 설정 너무 어렵당..
<drake_kr> 그러게요
<ihavnoth> 전 뭐 설정한거 없이 그냥돼서... 이렇게 안되는 경우도 사실 처음보네요
<drake_kr> git 개인서버 만들기 힘들더라구요
<drake_kr> 여긴 질문을 먼저 하면 뭔가 아는분이 튀어나오는걸 알기에 바로 질문합니다 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> Markers: 그것도 안되시나요?
<ihavnoth> git clone git@주소:test <- 이것도 에러나면 ..... 뭔가 이해할 수 없네요
<drake_kr> jquerystyle.com에서 보면 포스트를 클릭하면 ajax로 리프레시 없이 보이는데, 이걸 워드프레스로 구현하고 싶으면 어떻게 해야 되는지 궁금하네요
<Markers> Initialized empty Git repository in /home/a/test/.git/
<Markers> Permission denied (publickey,gssapi-keyex,gssapi-with-mic).
<Markers> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<ihavnoth> clone할때 에러인가요?
<Markers> 넹
<Markers> 생활 코딩에 나와있는것도 안되고 머 이것저것 건드려도 안되고 =_=;
<Markers> 설치는 한거 같은데 클론이랑 푸쉬가 안되는 git이라닝..
<drake_kr> 지금의 경험을 가지고 새로 vm에 설치해보고 해보세요 :)
<Markers> vm에서 하고 있는겁니당 -ㄱ....
<Markers> 이게 네트워크라든지 동작 되는 로그라도 보면 좀더 나을거 같은데 그런 로그는 없는거 같고..;
<ihavnoth> Markers: .ssh에 authorized_keys 잠시 이름 바꾸시고(disable) 다시 해보세요
<ihavnoth> 비번 입력해서 인증으로요
<Markers> 음 ssh 비번 걸고 하는거 하니 되네여 일단 서버단에선 -_-;
<ihavnoth> 그 상태로 클라이언트에서 해보세요
<ihavnoth> 원격 클라이언트에서 되면 authorized_keys만 다시 손보면 되겠네요
<Markers> 된 상태에선 키 인증 시도 안하게끔 했어요.
<Markers> 머 일단 클라단에선 반응 없음.
<ihavnoth> 클라이언트에서도 ssh로 접속 잘되는거죠?
<Markers> 넴
<Markers> 특정 포트 번호 잇어야 되는건 아니죠?
<Markers> 흠.
<ihavnoth> 접속은 잘되는데 로컬은되고 원격은 안되면...
<ihavnoth> 원격에서도 git clone git@주소:test 로 확인하신거죠?
<Markers> 오홍 됏당
<ihavnoth> 오~ 어떻게 하셨나요?
<Markers> git clone ssh://계정@주소:포트:저장소위치
<Markers> 이렇게 햇네요
<ihavnoth> 오~
<Markers> 프로토콜을 적어줘야되는건가
<ihavnoth> 보통 안적어 줘도 되는데
<ihavnoth> 어떤 경우인지 안적어주면 안될때 있긴 하더라고요
<ihavnoth> 저도 차이를 모르겠네요
<Markers> 해 놓고도 이해를 못하겟네 ㅡㅡ;
<Markers> ...;
<ihavnoth> 전엔 ssh://로 쓸때는 뒤에도 /로 쓸려고 썼던거 같은데...
<ihavnoth> 뭐 되면 좋은거죠 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 이제 authorized_keys만 설정하면되겠네요
<Markers> 설정은 되어있는데.
<ihavnoth> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1932058
<Markers> 비번을 물어봐서.
<myobot> [링크 제목] [SOLVED] OpenSSH troubles: "Permission denied (publickey)"
<ihavnoth> 아까 뿌려주신 에러는 레이블 에러때문에 난거라고 그러네요
<Markers> 음.. 어째든 먼가 햇네요 -_-;
<Markers> 되는거 확인은 되네
<Markers> 사용법이랑 이제 ……
<Markers> 왜 그런지만 알면 되네 ㅡㅡ;;
<ihavnoth> 뒤에 쓰는 주소가 뭐에요?
<ihavnoth> ssh://를 붙이니 이름을 네임서버에서 쿼리하고 안붙이니 /etc/hosts에서 가져오네요
<ihavnoth> 뒤에도 / 구분자로 주소로 쓰니 또 /etc/hosts를 쓰네요
<ihavnoth> 둘중 하나로 고정해야겠네요
<ihavnoth> ssh://id@abc.com   : / <- 이렇게 말고 ssh://id@abc.com/tmp/ 이렇게 쓰거나
<ihavnoth> id@abc.com:/tmp <- 이렇게 쓰거나요. 두개 섞어서 쓰니 이상하게 동작하네요
<ihavnoth> 보통 저렇게 authorized_keys를 쓰면 쉘계정을 열어주는거라서
<ihavnoth> 그래서 gitolite나 gitosis를 선호 했어요
<ihavnoth> gitosis에선 authorized_keys안쓰고 자체 인증해주거든요
<ihavnoth> http://git-scm.com/book/ko/Git-%EC%84%9C%EB%B2%84-Gitolite
<myobot> [링크 제목] Git - Gitolite
<ihavnoth> 보시면 아시겠지만 퍼미션 조정이 세밀하게 가능해요
<Markers> 흠. git-shell 을 걸면 아무것도 안되네 ㅡㅡ;;
<ihavnoth> 너무 졸려서 일 못하겠네요
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 아 이거 검색어를 뭘로 해야되지..
<pchero2> ??
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 워드프레스에서 ajax랑 이것저것 좀 넣으려고 하는데.. 플러그인쪽으론 아닌것 같고..
<drake_kr> 계속 찾아보고 있는데 잘 안나오는군요..
<drake_kr> jquerystyle.com을 보시면 포스트를 클릭했을 때 화면이 refresh 되지 않고 그냥 뜨는데
<drake_kr> 그 기능을 좀 쓰고 싶거든요
<pchero2> 우워... -_-;;;
<pchero2> 뭔 말인지조차 모르겠어요..
<drake_kr> 음.. jquerystyle.com에 들어가서 아무 포스트나 하나 클릭하시면 무슨 말인지 이해가 될듯요..
<pchero2> 아하
<pchero2> 그러네요
<pchero2> 리프래쉬 없이
<pchero2> 그냥 막 뜨네요
<drake_kr> 그래서 그 방법을 찾으려고 인터넷 뒤지는데 안나와서요 ㅜ.ㅜ
<bluedusk|P7120> dksl
<bluedusk|P7120> 아니 물어봐놓고 어딜 간거야 드레이크옹은
<ipeter> 퇴근하겠습니다.
<ipeter> 오늘 하루 수고하셨습니다.
<adorver1> 좋은 저녁입니다.
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<pchero2> ihavnoth: 안녕하세요. :)
<jasonjang> 위 21:39분 제 글.......포럼에도 공개됐는지?.....는 메일링 내용중의 일부이며, 메일링 답장 보내기 전에.....아뇨ㅡ 걍 메일링 하께요 ^^
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> g parted
<ipeter> 사용해서 파티션 나누려고 하는데
<ipeter> 50몇 기가가 남았다고 하는데
<ipeter> 막상 gparted들어가보면 전부 사용중이라고 표시되네요
<ipeter> 제가 무엇을 놓치고 있는걸까요?
<jasonjang> 안녕하세요?
<jasonjang>  시간이 걸려도 한 주제는 한 문장에 타자해 주면 여러분들이 보기에 더 좋을텐데...  ^^  라는 생각이며, 또 이 대화방 공지 글에도 있죠? ^^
<ihavnoth> 사용중이 어디서 나오나요?
<ihavnoth> 전 사용중이라고 안나오네요
<jasonjang> 위 질문에 시원한 답이 아녀서 미안합니다.
<pchero2> ipeter: df -h
<pchero2> 명령어 결과가 어떻게 나오나요?
<ipeter> jasonjang: 죄송합니다.
<ipeter> 다음부터 주의할께요..
<ipeter> pchero2: 결과는 이렇습니다 /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root   94G   16G   74G  18% /
<jasonjang> ipeter, 전혀 죄송할 일 아니죠! ^^  걍 늘 즐겁게 !!
<ihavnoth> 전 적당해 보이네요^.^
<ipeter> 어휴..오늘따라 늦었음에도 불구하고 말걸어주셔서 정말 고맙습니다..ㅠ
<ihavnoth> 단어별로 끊어지는 정도만 아니라면 괜찮은걱 같아요(개인적인 의견)
<ipeter> 위와같이 16기가를 사용해서 18% 사용중인데요
<ipeter> gparted들어가보면 게이지가 꽉 차서 다 사용중이라 어떻게 파티션을 나눌수가 없네요.
<pchero2> ipeter: 혹시.. gparted 사용하실때, 전체 하드디스크를 보신게 아니라 특정 디렉토리 사용 공간을 보고 계신거일수도 있을거 같아요.
<ipeter> gparted에서는 /dev/sda3 이 113.37gb인데 그걸 100% 다 사용중으라고 표시해주고 있습니다.
<pchero2> /dev/sda3?
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> gparted들어가보면 3개를 보여줍니다. /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2   /dev/sda3
<ipeter> 이렇게요.
<pchero2> 네
<ipeter> 그중 /dev/sda3dl 111.3GB인데 그걸 100% 다 사용중이라고 뜹니다.
<pchero2> 이상한데요, df -h 결과 올려주신거랑 하드디스크 사이즈가 달라요.
<ipeter> 그러네요.
<pchero2> 전체 결과 올려주실래요? df -h
<ipeter> 라인 하나하나 올려드리겠습니다.
<pchero2> 넵.
<ipeter>  첫 /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root   94G   16G   74G  18% /
<ipeter> 둘 none                         4.0K     0  4.0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<ipeter> 셋 udev                         7.8G   12K  7.8G   1% /dev
<ipeter> 넷 tmpfs                        1.6G  1.2M  1.6G   1% /run
<ipeter> 다섯 none                         5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock
<ipeter> 여섯 none                         7.8G  1.3M  7.8G   1% /run/shm
<ipeter> 일곱 none                         100M   72K  100M   1% /run/user
<ipeter> 여덟 /dev/sda2                    229M  115M  102M  54% /boot
<ipeter> 끝 /dev/sda1                    188M  118K  187M   1% /boot/efi
<ipeter> 이렇게 나왔습니다.
<ipeter> 빨래좀 널고 오겠습니다.
<ipeter> 시간될때 조언 부탁드릴께요!
<ihavnoth> 네
<ihavnoth> 100% 사용중이란건 어디서 나오는건지 모르겠네요
<ihavnoth> 제 gparted엔 %로 표시해 주는 부분이 없거든요
<ipeter> 게이지를 더블클릭하면
<ipeter> 상세정보가 나옵니다.
<ipeter> 사용중인공간
<ipeter> 비어있는 공간
<ihavnoth> 아 나오네요
<ipeter> 그 옆에 가로쳐놓고 (100%)라고 떠요.
<ihavnoth> 네
<ihavnoth> 전 75%로 나오네요
<pchero2> 음.
<ihavnoth> SSD 사용하세요?
<pchero2> /dev/mapper 부분이 마음에 걸려서 살펴봤는데..
<pchero2> 해당 파티션이 레이드로 묶여있는거 같네요.
<ipeter> ihavnoth: 네. ssd 사용중입니다. 120g입니다.
<ipeter> 음... 어떻게하면 좋을까요?
<ipeter> pchero2: 파티션을 나눈후 윈8.1을 설치하려 합니다.
<ipeter> 그리고나서 grub 만져주구요.
<ipeter> 근데 파티션이 안나눠지니 난감하네요.
<pchero2> 어찌해야 하나..
<pchero2> ipeter: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda  명령어 결과 부탁드려요.
<ipeter> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<ipeter> ê²°ê³¼ /dev/sda1               1   234441647   117220823+  ee  GPT
<ipeter> 입니다.
<pchero2> sda2, sda3 결과는 없나요?
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 없습니다.
<ihavnoth> 전 sudo dmraid -s 결과 알려주세요
<ipeter> dmraid 가 없대네요./
<ipeter> 커맨드를 모르겠대요.
<ihavnoth> 네
<ihavnoth> udo tune2fs -m 0 /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root
<ihavnoth> http://askubuntu.com/questions/296172/dev-mapper-full
<myobot> [링크 제목] filesystem - /dev/mapper/ full - Ask Ubuntu
<ihavnoth> 비슷한 질문이 있네요
<ipeter> 고맙습니다.
<ipeter> 빨래좀 다시 널고 오겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ihavnoth> 네
<ihavnoth> 근데 파티션을 GPT로 설정하셔서
<ihavnoth> 윈도우 깔때 GPT 관련 문서 보고 하셔야할꺼에요
<pchero2> 파티션 전체가 GPT로 잡혀있는게..
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 그냥 밀어버리고
<ipeter> 윈도우 설치하고 싶네요
<pchero2> ..에구...
<ihavnoth> sudo pvscan 한번만 해주세요
<ihavnoth> lvm이었군요 써본지가 한참 전이란 lvm이란 용어도 기억이 안났네요
<ipeter> PV /dev/sda3   VG ubuntu-vg   lvm2 [111.36 GiB / 0    free]
<ipeter> Total: 1 [111.36 GiB] / in use: 1 [111.36 GiB] / in no VG: 0 [0   ]
<ipeter> 입니다.
<ihavnoth> 지금 디스크를 GPT 테이블로 생성하신 후 그걸 다시 LVM으로 묶어서 사용하고 있으시네요
<ipeter> 14.04를 설치한지 얼마 되지 않아 특별히 디스크를 만지고 그러진 않았는데..
<ipeter> 어떻게된건지 모르겠습니다.
<ihavnoth> 처음 설치할때 파티션 부분을 대충 엔터 치셨나봐요 ^.^
<ipeter> 어엇!!!!
<ipeter> 맞아요
<ipeter> 기억납니다.
<ipeter> 잘 몰라서 그냥 막 쳤던 기억이 납니다.
<ipeter> ㅠ
<ihavnoth> 일단 tune2fs로 100%인거 복구되는지 해보세요
<ipeter> dev/sda3의 플래그 관리에서요 raid라고 클릭했는데
<ipeter> 원래는 뭐가 맞죠?
<ipeter> 이리저리 해보다가
<ipeter> 잘못 클릭을 했습니다.
<ihavnoth> 저장안하고 나가시면 될꺼에요
<ipeter> 그럼 아까 말씀하신대로
<ipeter> dev/sda3이 lvm인 플래그가 맞죠?
<ihavnoth> 아마도 Linux LVM 파티션 타임이 있을꺼에요
<ihavnoth> 파티션 타입이요 0x8e
<ihavnoth> 네 gparted에선 lvm이 맞겠네요, 확실한건 적용안하고 gparted 종료하면 괜찮아요
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 그럼 아까 말슴하신
<ipeter> tune2fs로 100% 복구하는게
<ipeter> 어떻게 해야하는지 잘 모르겠습니다.
<ihavnoth> sudo tune2fs -m 0 /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root
<ihavnoth> 이거 같아요
<ihavnoth> http://askubuntu.com/questions/296172/dev-mapper-full
<myobot> [링크 제목] filesystem - /dev/mapper/ full - Ask Ubuntu
<ipeter> 네 했습니다.
<ihavnoth> 그래도 안되면 아마도 GPT의 파티션중 /dev/sda3을 LVM이 100% 잡고 있어서 그런걸꺼에요
<ipeter> sudo tune2fs -m 0 /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root
<ipeter> 이거 치고나서
<ipeter> 어떻게 변화되어야하나요?
<ihavnoth> 용량 확인해봐야죠
<ipeter> df -h요?
<ihavnoth> 전부 해보세요
<ipeter> 차이가 없습니다.
<ipeter> 그대로입니다.
<ipeter> gparted에서도 여전히 100% 사용중입니다.
<ihavnoth> 그럼 그게 맞나보네요
<ipeter> 아..
<ihavnoth> GPT의 파티션 중 하나인 /dev/sda3을 LVM으로 설정하니
<ihavnoth> GPT가 보기엔 LVM이 100% 전부 쓰고 있는거구요
<ipeter> 이거 밀고 다시 이것저것 설치하기 시간 엄청 잡아먹는데..ㅠ
<ihavnoth> LVM이 볼때는 정상적으로 쓴 만큼만 나오구요(df -h)
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 어휴..
<ipeter> 이녀석을 어쩐다..
<ihavnoth> LVM에서 해당 PV 크기를 변경할 수 있어야하는데
<ipeter> sp
<ipeter> 네
<ihavnoth> pvresize란 명령어가 있긴하네요
<ihavnoth> sudo pvresize --setphysicalvolumesize 40G(이거 크기에 유의) /dev/sda3 이네요
<ihavnoth> 이 명령어는 잘못되면 시스템이 날라 갈지도 모르니 백업해두시고 하세요
<ihavnoth> 사용중이라 안될지도 모르고요 ...
<ipeter> 결과가 /dev/sda3: cannot resize to 10239 extents as 28509 are allocated.
<ipeter> 입니다.
<ihavnoth> 크기를 너무 작게 했다는거 아닌가요?
<ipeter> 음....
<ihavnoth> 크기 키워봐도 안되나요?
<ipeter> 10기가로 리사이즈 될 수없다.
<ipeter> 27기가가 할당되어 있으므로로 해석되어야하나요.
<ihavnoth> 16G 사용하고 있지 않았어요?
<ihavnoth> 30G정도해 해야되지 않을까요?
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 다 안되는데요.
<ihavnoth> 에러 메시지는 뭐라고 나오나요?
<ipeter> sudo pvresize --setphysicalvolumesize 40G /dev/sda3
<ipeter> sudo pvresize --setphysicalvolumesize 30G /dev/sda3
<ipeter> sudo pvresize --setphysicalvolumesize 30000 /dev/sda3
<ipeter> 이렇게해도 다 안되네요
<ihavnoth> 메시지는 뭐라고 나와요?
<ipeter> 이렇게 나옵니다../dev/sda3: cannot resize to 7499 extents as 28509 are allocated.   0 physical volume(s) resized / 1 physical volume(s) not resized
<ihavnoth> pvdisplay /dev/sda3 보여주세요
<ipeter> PV Size               111.37 GiB / not usable 2.00 MiB
<ipeter> Allocatable           yes (but full)
<ipeter> Total PE              28509
<ipeter> Free PE               0
<ipeter> Allocated PE          28509
<ipeter> 입니다.
<ipeter> 아..이거 정말 공부좀 많이 해야겠네요
<ihavnoth> ... Free PE가 없네요...
<ipeter> spsp
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 고맙습니다 ihavnoth 님
<ipeter> 시간내어 많이 도와주셔서 감사해요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ihavnoth> 별 도움이 안된거 같네요
<ipeter> 아닙니다.
<ihavnoth> 특별한 목적이 없으면 GPT나 LVM를 안쓰는게 좋아요
<ipeter> 도움이 되고 안되고가 중요한게 아니라
<ipeter> 시간내서 신경써주신게 정말 감사할따름입니다.
<ihavnoth> 물론 이런 기회에 공부한다고 생각하고 파보는것도 나쁘진 않고요(시간적 여유가 있다면요)
<ipeter> 고맙습니다!
<ipeter> 네네 그래야겠습니다.
<ipeter> =)
<ihavnoth> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=113025 비슷한 증상이 있네요
<myobot> [링크 제목] LVM2 incorrectly reporting one of my drives are full (Page 1) / Installation / Arch Linux Forums
<ipeter> 고맙습니다!!
<ipeter> 열심히 공부하겠습니다!
<ipeter> =)
<ihavnoth> 헉
<ihavnoth> 안쓰는건 공부 안하시는게 낫겠네요 ^.^
<ihavnoth> 요즘 LVM 쓰는지 모르겠네요 전 잘 안써서요
<ipeter> 네네네
<ihavnoth> 서버쪽도 그냥 레이드 쓰지 않을까요?
<ipeter> 와...사실 전 완전 초보라서 하나도 몰라요.
<ihavnoth> 저도 복잡한거 싫어해서 쌩 파티션으로 써요 LVM같은거 안쓰고요
<ipeter> 네네네..
<ipeter> 어쩌다가 LVM으로 묶어버렸는지..
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ihavnoth> 그게 LVM으로 묶을려면 파티션을 몇개 만들어서 묶었으면 좀더 편할뻔했는데
<ihavnoth> 파티션한개라서 ^.^
<ihavnoth> 아마 그것때문에 pvresize가 안되나 추측해봐요^.^
<ipeter> 아..네...
<ipeter> ihavnoth: 님은 학생이신가요?
<ihavnoth> 아뇨 야근 중이에요
<ipeter> 어휴...고생하십니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ihavnoth> 일이 잘 안되서 그냥 시간만 죽치고 있쬬
<ihavnoth> 50분 쉬고 10분 코드보고 50분 쉬고 10분 코드보고를 반복하고 있네요
<ihavnoth> 다음에 기회되면 저도 GPT에 윈도우7 깔아봐야겠네요
<ipeter> 어휴..고생하셔요..
<ipeter> 어느분야세요?
<ihavnoth> 한번도 깔아본 적이 없거든요
<ipeter> 전 웹개발 신입입니다.
<ihavnoth> 전 안드로이드 포팅해요
<ipeter> 아..
<ipeter> 안드로이드..ㅠ
<ihavnoth> 사실 얼마전에(한달전쯤) 비슷한 대화를 저희 둘이 나눈거 같아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 기억납니다.
<ipeter> 워낙 여러분이 계시고
<ipeter> 많은 대화를 나누는분이 아니면
<ipeter> 제가 머리가 안좋아서 그런지
<ipeter> 쉽사리 잊어버립니다.
<ipeter> 이해해주세요..ㅠ
<ihavnoth> 네 저도 그래요^.^
<ipeter> 언제 오프라인으로 뵈면 꼭 인사올리고
<ipeter> 많은 가르침 청하겠습니다.
<ipeter> 잘 부탁드립니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ihavnoth> ...
<ihavnoth> 부담스럽네요
<ihavnoth> 무섭지 보는거 같아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 인사올리고... 가르침도 청하고 ^.^
<ihavnoth> 무협지^.^ 오타입니다
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 한수 가르쳐주세요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 가르침을 청하기보단 서로 아는걸 공유한다고 생각하시는게 좋을꺼같아요^.^
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 뜨거운 커피가 채 식기도 전에 문제를 해결해주실것 같습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero2> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아. 그럼 자바 하시겠군요!?
<ipeter> 저도 웹쪽이기때문에 자바를 해요.
<ihavnoth> 저도 안드로이드 할때 살짝 자바문법으로된 안드로이드 자바해요^.^
<ipeter> 아하..!
<ipeter> 전 자바가 무척이나 어려워서요.
<ihavnoth> 전 사실 업무가 코딩이 적어서 랭귀지에 크게 신경안써요
<ipeter> 아...
<ihavnoth> 거의 99%가 copy & paste이거든요
<ipeter> 전 이제 신입인데 너무 나이가 많은 상태에서 시작했습니다.
<ipeter> 현재 35입니다.
<ihavnoth> 35에 신입이시면
<ihavnoth> 공기업이나 공무원쪽으로 가셔야하는데...
<ipeter> 실력이 부족해서 큰일입니다.
<ihavnoth> 회사는 정년 보장되나요?
<ipeter> 공기업이나 공무원은 어떻게 들어가나요?
<ipeter> 아니요.
<ipeter> 그렇지 안습니다.
<ipeter> 그냥 중소기업입니다.
<ihavnoth> 저도 뭐 좋은 편은 아니라 ㅎㅎ 뭐라 조언드리기 힘드네요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ 네네
<pchero2> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 그래도 저보다 한참 선배님이니
<ihavnoth> 하지만 제가 다시 진로를 선택한다면 IT는 쪽은 안볼꺼같아요
<ipeter> 아무거나 말씀해주셔도
<ipeter> 도움 많이 될거같습니다.
<ipeter> 편안히 말씀하셔요.
<ipeter> 전 대학원 입시에 매달리다가(고시 비슷)
<ipeter> 시간 다 까먹고
<ipeter> 늦게 학원가서 컴으로 왔습니다.
<ipeter> 처음엔 왜 하는지도 모르고, 이거 내가 왜 해야하나 방향성 없었는데
<ipeter> 조금씩하다보니 재미있네요.
<ihavnoth> 그나마 다행이네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 네네
<ihavnoth> 박근혜가 고시 없앤다고 발표했던거 같네요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 전 의학전문대라고
<ipeter> 4년제 대학원 체제의 의대 대학원 시험 했었어요.
<ipeter> 사법시험이나 행정고시 같은 그런 어려운 시험은 아니었어요.
<ipeter> 그런데도 능력부족으로 떨어졌습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠ
<ihavnoth> 저야 뭐 시험은 한줄로 내리 찍는거랑 푸는거랑 비슷하게 나온 사람이라서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 뭐 저도 아닌척해도 그런부류라서 할말이 없네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 고시 없애고 현업에 있는 실무자들 채용하겠다는 의도 같은데
<ihavnoth> 좋은건지 나쁜건지 모르겠어요
<ihavnoth> 개인적으론 좋은 방향으로 흘러 갔으면 좋겠네요
<ihavnoth> 사실 예전부터 조금 이상하게 보였거든요
<ihavnoth> 졸업 후 몇년간 골방에서 고시만 준비하다 시험합격해서 5급이상되면 그 사람이 과연 그 자리에서 일할 역량이 되는지..
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 말씀하신것도 일리가 있네요.
<ihavnoth> 아직 언론에서 나오는 의견들을 못봐서 개인적인 추정입니다 ㅎㅎ 똑똑한 사람들이 칼럼같은거 많이 올려두면 더 읽어보고 생각 다시 해봐야겠네요
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 뭐 바른방향으로 나아가야할텐데..워낙 이견이 많다보니 많은 이야기가 오고가겠죠.
<ipeter> 마우스 구매했는데 생각보다 점점 정이 가네요.
<ipeter> 괜찮습니다.
<ihavnoth> 전 회사에서 나온 보급품 쓰고있어요...
<ipeter> http://shopping.naver.com/detail/detail.nhn?query=%EB%A7%88%EC%9D%B4%ED%81%AC%EB%A1%9C%EC%86%8C%ED%94%84%ED%8A%B8%20%EB%B8%94%EB%A3%A8%ED%88%AC%EC%8A%A4%20%EB%A7%88%EC%9A%B0%EC%8A%A4&cat_id=40002622&nv_mid=6920380952&frm=NVSCPRO
<myobot> [링크 제목] 가격비교 - 마이크로소프트 Sculpt Comfort Mouse : 네이버 지식쇼핑
<ipeter> 요녀석 구매했거든요.
<ihavnoth> 아담 크기네요
<ipeter> 어휴
<ipeter> 무자게 커요.
<ipeter> 빠를 커서움직임 원하시는분들은 비추입니다.
<ipeter> 워낙커서 둔해요.
<ipeter> 근데 좋은게
<ipeter> 클릭 느낌 좋고
<ipeter> 왼쪽 파란버튼이 터치도 되요.
<ipeter> 위로 쓸어올리면 앞으로 가기가되고
<ipeter> 아래로 쓸어내리면 뒤로가기입니다.
<ihavnoth> http://shopping.phinf.naver.net/main_4059761/4059761012.20120211173409.jpg?type=f200
<myobot> [링크 형식] image/jpeg
<ipeter> 누르면 홈버튼이구요.
<ihavnoth> 전 이런 보급품써요...
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 저도 포인트 모은걸로해서 만2천원인가 주고 샀어요.
<ipeter> 운이 좋았죠.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 이제 슬슬 날벌레들이 들어오네요
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 점점 여름이 다가옵니다.
<ihavnoth> 에어컨 안켤려고 유리창 다 열어놨거든요
<ipeter> 네..
<ipeter> 회사는 어디세요?
<ihavnoth> 역삼이요
<ipeter> 아.
<ipeter> 맞다
<ihavnoth> 종로에서 판교로 이사가셨죠?
<ipeter> 전 강남이예요.
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 기억나요.
<ihavnoth> 집이 강남이세요?
<ipeter> 아니요.
<ipeter> 집은 파주인데
<ipeter> 판교까지 못가니까
<ipeter> 회사에서 1달만 집 얻어줘서
<ipeter> 강남에서 자취하고 있습니다.
<ipeter> =)
<ihavnoth> 오 좋은 회사군요
<ihavnoth> 왜 판교가 아니라 강남에 얻어줬을가요?
<ihavnoth> 빈방이 갑자기 난건가요?
<ipeter> 제가 원해서요.
<ihavnoth> 헐~
<ipeter> 제가 판교까지 가서 발품팔며 집보러가긴 너무 힘들었어요.
<ipeter> 그리고...사실 영어학원도 다녀서 (강남에서) 그 겸사겸사해서 강남으로 선택했습니다.
<ihavnoth> 강남은 물이 좋나요?
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 아주 좋아요.
<ihavnoth> 저희 사무실이랑 한 1km정도 차이 날꺼같은데 전 사무실에서 거의 움직이질 않아서요
<ipeter> 괜히 강남 강남 하는게 아닌거 같습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 실례지만 결혼은 하셨나요?
<ihavnoth> 아뇨 하자가 많아서 못했어요...
<ipeter> 에궁...ㅠ
<ipeter> 뭐 저도 마찬가지입니다.
<ipeter> 나이는 먹고
<ipeter> 모아놓은 돈은 없고
<ipeter> 인물도 잘생긴게 아니라서요.
<ipeter> ㅋ
<ihavnoth> 저도 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 그냥 크게 신경안쓰는 편이에요
<ihavnoth> 여자를 어디서 만나는지도 잘 모르겠고 알아도 사실 다닐정도로 부지런하지도 않고요
<ihavnoth> 영어학원 다니시면 거기에 여자 많지 않아요?
<ipeter> 많습니다.
<ipeter> 허나
<ipeter> 나이차이가 종 많이 나야죠.
<ihavnoth> 그렇군요
<ipeter> 보통은 10살~ 적게나면 7~8살입니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 헐
<ipeter> 요즘 다 어린사람만 공부하나봐요.
<ihavnoth> 그럼 원어민 선생님이라도...
<ihavnoth> 설마 선생님도 어린가요?
<ipeter> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> GRE선생님이라 다 한국인 입니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 뭐 저희에겐 동남아도 있으니깐요^.^
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 빙고입니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 실례지만 나이가 어떻게되세요?
<ihavnoth> 79년 생이에요
<ipeter> 아..저보다 한살 위시네요.
<ihavnoth> 없어졌다는 빠른 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 형님이시군요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 어휴..이거 다 밀고 다시 우분투 설치하고
<ipeter> 자바설치에 개발환경 세팅하려면..그걸 언제다하나..ㅠ
<ipeter> 한숨만 나오네요.
<ipeter> 그냥 이렇게 쓸까요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 노트북이세요?
<ipeter> 네.
<ipeter> 제 개인 노트북이예요.
<ihavnoth> 전 개인 노트북은 처음 살때 깔려있던 윈도우 그대로에요
<ihavnoth> USB SSD 하나 연결해서 거기다 우분투 깔았어요^.^
<ihavnoth> 사실 개인용 노트북을 켤일이 거의 없네요 주말에 드라마 볼때나 켜네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 원래 1T hdd였는데
<ipeter> 120 ssd구매해서
<ipeter> 윈쓰다가
<ipeter> 우분투 only쓰다가
<ipeter> 다시 윈 구매해서 윈깔고 우분투 듀얼부팅 쓰려고 했습니다.
<ihavnoth> 다시 구매해야하나요?
<ipeter> 전 os free로 구매해서요..
<ihavnoth> 네
<ipeter> 아...저 점자리에 들겠습니다.
<ipeter> 내일 일찍 할게 있어서요.
<ihavnoth> 네 안녕히 가세요
<ipeter> ihavnoth: 고생하시는데 먼저 들어가보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 수고하세요.
<ipeter> 내일 또 인사 드리겠습니다.
<ipeter> 오늘 정말 감사합니다.
<ihavnoth> 캐패시터 옆에 NOPOP(4.7 uF)이라고 적혀있는데 저기서 NOPOP이 뭐죠?
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> ihavnoth: 엇...아직도 ㄱ
<ipeter> 계신건가요?
#ubuntu-ko 2014-05-22
<readytoact_T420> (__)
<readytoact_T420> '안녕하세요' 말고 다른 아침 인사 뭐 없나요
<readytoact_T420> -_-..
<readytoact_T420> 좋은아침입니다. 이런것도 빼고
<readytoact_T420> 좋은아침도, 안녕하지도 않은데 답례로 받는 인사가 부담스러워서
<drake_kr> 하이요
<ipeter> readytoact_T420: good morning!
<ipeter> drake_kr: 드레이크님?
<drake_kr> 네
<ipeter> 혹시 lvm으로 묶여있는 우분투 해제할 수 있나요?
<ipeter> 제가 우분투 깔면서 설정 마구 누르면서
<ipeter> lvm을 선택해버렸네요.
<drake_kr> 음
<ipeter> gparted이용해서 하드를 보면
<ipeter> 100% 다 사용하고 있다고 나와서 파티션을 나누지 못하고 있습니다.
<drake_kr> 백업하고 재설치밖에 없나봐요
<ipeter> 사실 50%도 사용중이지 않는데 말이죠..ㅠ
<drake_kr> 구글에 잘 안나오네요
<ipeter> 네네 알겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠ 잘가라 우분투..ㅠ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> 뭘로 갈아타시나요
<ipeter> 8.1로 갑니다...ㅠ
<drake_kr> 8.1이 좋죠
<drake_kr> 돈값 하죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 네. 윈도우가 잼나긴하죠..
<ipeter> 부장님께 구매할때 오피스도 구매할껄하고 지금 땅을치고 후회하고 있습니다.
<ipeter> 그깟 아웃룩 썬더버드 이용해서 사용하면 되는데..ㅠ
<ipeter> 또 구매한다고하면 부장님께 너무 죄송해서요.
<drake_kr> 그냥 말씀하시면 될거 같은데..
<ipeter> =.= 넹
<ipeter> 목요일 오늘은 조큼 한가하네요.
<ipeter> 다들 잘 보내고 계십니까?
<ipeter> ...(...)
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 뭐 무대답이 희소식이라고.. 믿겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아..백업하고 다시 윈도우나 우분투 깔면 언제 개발환경 다 셋팅하나... 한숨부터 나오네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<readytoact_T420> 음..
<readytoact_T420> 그냥 복사하고 우분투 새로 깔고
<readytoact_T420> 엎으면 되지 않나요
<readytoact_T420> 레지스트리 따위가 없으니
<ipeter> 넹넹
<bluedusk|P7120> drake_kr, 어제 알려드린 플러그인은 잘 되던가요??
<drake_kr> 아직 못해봤어요
<bluedusk|P7120> ㅇ_ㅇ
<drake_kr> 정부지원사업을 우리가 못한다는 얘기를 누가 해서
<drake_kr> 존나 빡쳐가지고 nipa 전화하고 여기저기 전화했네요..
<bluedusk|P7120> ㅇ_ㅇ
<bluedusk|P7120> 결과는?
<drake_kr> 결론은
<drake_kr> 우리는 다른 커뮤니티와 동등한 기회를 가지고 있습니다.
<bluedusk|P7120> 헐
<bluedusk|P7120> OTL
<drake_kr> 왜요
<bluedusk|P7120> 그냥 남들과 다른 반응을 한번 해본거에요
<drake_kr> 우리 제재받은것 없어요
<bluedusk|P7120> 다들 같은 반응이면 재미 없잖아요..
<drake_kr> 음? ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk|P7120> https://www.initd.kr/blog
<myobot> [링크 제목] bluedusk's blog | Just site
<bluedusk|P7120> 이런거 찾으셨던거 맞죠?
<drake_kr> 네!
<drake_kr> 음, 일단 디자이너 관점에서 이야기하자면..
<drake_kr> 아래쪽에 있는 포스트를 딱 눌러서 보고
<drake_kr> 봤던 포스트 밑에 있는걸 보려면
<drake_kr> 휠 존나 굴려야되는데 그게 싫어 <- 입니다.
<bluedusk|P7120> 사실 무슨 차이인지 모르겟어요..;
<bluedusk|P7120> 전 그냥 그려려니..ㅠ
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 일반적인 사이트의 경우는
<drake_kr> 위에 주소가 바뀌면서 새로고침되죠
<drake_kr> 그럼 뒤로가기 버튼 눌러서
<drake_kr> '아까 본 거' 찾아야 하는거에요
<drake_kr> 어떻게 보면 짜증나는 일인데요 그거..
<bluedusk|P7120> drake_kr, 우리 회사 홈페이지도 워드프레스를 쓴다는 소문이 있더라구요..
<drake_kr_> dj?
<drake_kr_> 어?
<drake_kr_> 락플레이스 홈페이지 존나 깔쌈하게 바뀌었네요?
<drake_kr_> 예전엔 분명 한국형 홈페이지였는데!!
<bluedusk|P7120> 오 그래요?
<bluedusk|P7120> -_-a
<bluedusk|P7120> 전 관심이 없어서..
<bluedusk|P7120> http://rockplace.co.kr/recruit/?no=5794
<myobot> [링크 제목] 락플레이스 :: 오픈소스 플레이스 » 채용공고
<bluedusk|P7120> 리눅스 엔지니어 뽑는다네요..
<drake_kr_> 저 SC 떨어지면 한번 넣어볼까요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk|P7120> sc는 어딘가요?
<drake_kr_> san francisco요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr_> 아 sf구나..
<bluedusk|P7120> 거기 지역명 아닌가요..;
<bluedusk|P7120> ....~_~
<drake_kr_> 암튼 거기 있는 회사에서 '너 일 안할래?' 라고 물어봐서요
<bluedusk|P7120> dh
<bluedusk|P7120> 오 능력자시군요
<bluedusk|P7120> 하긴 굇수 능력자였지..;
<drake_kr_> 아 샌프란시스코 아니군요
<drake_kr_> ㅋㅋ south carolina네요
<drake_kr_> 사우스 캐롤라이나 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr_> 아 27살때 추억돋네요
<bluedusk|P7120> 헐 완전 반대편인데요..
<bluedusk|P7120> 미국 서부와 동부라니..;
<drake_kr_> 멕시코에서 노스캐롤라이나 길을 몰라서
<drake_kr_> 길가던 차한테 'hey deep shit lets race to north carolina' 라고 질러놓고 맥주를 샀죠..
<bluedusk|P7120> 그리고 안팔려감?
<bluedusk|P7120> 어디 이상한 공장이라던지...
<bluedusk|P7120> 이상한 배 라던지..
<drake_kr_> ???
<drake_kr_> 왜 팔려가요?
<bluedusk|P7120> 뭐 말이 그렇다는거죠. 영화나 드라마에서 보면 그런거 있잖아요..
<bluedusk|P7120> 길가던 차 얻어타고 음료수 얻어마셨는데
<bluedusk|P7120> 깨어보니 배 안이라던지.. 공장이라던지..
<drake_kr_> 음 다행히도요
<drake_kr_> 제가 사는거라 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk|P7120> 음
<bluedusk|P7120> 여튼 잘 되셔서 미국 가시면 좋겟네요..
<drake_kr_> 일단 공항에서 차를 렌트한 다음에 그지랄 또 해야되나..
<ipeter> drake_kr_: 우왕...드레이크님 멋있다
<ipeter> +_+
<drake_kr_> ?
<drake_kr_> 다들 하는거 아니었어요?
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<drake_kr> 길 모르는데 빨리 가려면 그런식으로 하는것도 나쁘지 않죠
<ipeter> 그럼요.
<ipeter> 그게 좋죠
<ipeter> 드레이크님 미국가시나요?
<drake_kr> 전화면접본다네요
<drake_kr> 김치국 멕이지 마세요 아직 면접도 안봤음..
<bluedusk|P7120> 전화면접볼 영어면
<ipeter> 꼭 잘되시길 빌겠습니다!
<ipeter> =)
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 리디렉팅에 문제가 있네
<drake_kr> Seony님 오시면 제게 멘숀좀
<bluedusk|P7120> 오픈스택 올려보고 있는데
<bluedusk|P7120> 참 .. 그렇네요..
<drake_kr> 그래요?
<bluedusk|P7120> 14.04 서버에서 service networking restart 로 /etc/network/interface 가 적용이 안되네요??
<bluedusk|P7120> 도대체 뭘 손댄거야 애네들..;
<drake_kr> 엥
<drake_kr> 데스크탑에서도 되는건데
<readytoact_T420> 헐
<readytoact_T420> ㅠㅠ
<readytoact_T420> ESXi에 물리디스크를 마운트했는데
<readytoact_T420> 디스크가 풀이 났다고 부팅이 안됩니다.
<readytoact_T420> -0-...
<drake_kr> 야동좀 지워요
<readytoact_T420> -_-
<readytoact_T420> 켜져야 지우죠
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 회사 안가니 게임이나 해야지
<samahui_server> 부러운 소리군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_server> 점심 먹고 오겠습니다. 점심들 맛나게 드세요
<drake_kr> 점심부터 삼겹살이라니
<bluedusk|P7120> drake_kr, 무슨겜 하시는데요?
<drake_kr> 플스겜요
<bluedusk|P7120> 오홍
<bluedusk|P7120> 전 플스가 없어서
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 플스2겜은 컴터로 하는데요
<bluedusk|P7120> 전 컴터가 없어서..;
<bluedusk|P7120> ..............................................................
<drake_kr> 위 사여
<drake_kr> 그러고보니
<drake_kr> 라즈베리 있다면서요
<bluedusk|P7120> ㅇㅇ
<bluedusk|P7120> 회사 사무실 책상에 굴러다님
<drake_kr> 컴터 있네요
<readytoact_T420> dk
<readytoact_T420> 아.. -_- 가상화로 복잡하게 구성해놨더니
<readytoact_T420> 피곤해졌네
<Markers> 이클립스에서 같은 파일을 창 2개 따로 여는 방법이 있나요 -ㅁ-?
<bluedusk|P7120> readytoact_T420, 그럴땐 가상화로 단순하게 구성하시면..-ㅅ-
<readytoact_T420> -_-...
<readytoact_T420> 이게
<readytoact_T420> ESXi 기반에서 RDM으로 연결한 디스크가 풀이나서
<readytoact_T420> 부팅이 안되는데
<readytoact_T420> -_-.. 백업만 있어도 이 난리 안치는데 흡-
<ipeter> 좋은 오후 보내세요..!
<readytoact_T420> 아 -_-.. 그냥 날릴까
<bluedusk|P7120> 헐 아까운 야동을..ㅠ
<readytoact_T420> 아동이 아깝죠
<readytoact_T420> 야동은 없어요 -0-
<readytoact_T420> 아동
<readytoact_T420> 아들동영상
<readytoact_T420> ..
<drake_kr> 그림 올리기 쉬운 위키는 없나...
<bluedusk|P7120> 독큐위키?
<SunGyo> (" ") (_ _) (" ") (_ _)  (뜬금없는 고개운동...)
<SunGyo> (-    ) (    -) 좌로~ 우로~
<SunGyo> (-    ) ("    ) ("  " ) ( "  ") (   ") (    -) (    _) ( _ _) (_ _ ) (_    ) (-    ) 으리아~~ 목 돌리기~
<samahui_web> 확실히 움직여줘야 몸도 풀리고 일도 잘되죠 (-- )( -- )( --)(    )  응?
<SunGyo> [ 모두들 꾸준한 스트레칭과 이완으로 건강한 신체를 유지하시길 빕니다!!] ㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> DarkCircle, 바쁘세요?
<SunGyo> chicken__, 노크노크
<SunGyo> 그리고 보니 써니님이 안보이네요...서버 접속도 안되어져 있으시고..
<ipeter> 밤에 야식을 먹다보니
<ipeter> 역류성 식도염으로 고생하고 있습니다.
<ipeter> 음식물 삼킬때마다 명치가 너무 아프네요.
<ipeter> 전 고개대신 배를 흔들어보겠습니다.
<ipeter> ((((   )))))
<ipeter> ((((  x  )))))
<samahui_web> 리드미컬한게 그루브를 아는 뱃살이군요 ㅎㅎ 아플정도의 식도염이면 병워가세요 놔두면 큰일나요
<ipeter> 약먹는데 계속 아파요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 3~4일 됐는데..차도가 전혀 없네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 5월까지 근무인데
<ipeter> 몇일 안남았습니다.
<ipeter> 슼 예쁜 직원들이 왜케 눈에 많이 들어오는지...
<ipeter> +_+
<bluedusk|P7120> 그럼 일단
<bluedusk|P7120> 예쁜 직원들을
<ipeter> 일주일남아서 눈에 들어오다니..+_+
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ 으흐흑
<bluedusk|P7120> 하앜하앜
<samahui_web> 가기전에 기회를 만들어서 데리고 가세요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> logstalgia 이거 먼가영 @_@;;;
<Markers> 무슨 게임도 아닌것이 정체를 알 수가 없다.;
<SunGyo> 로그스탈지아? 노스텔지어도 아니고....ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> samahui_web: 전 사마휘님 사모님이 점지해주신 처자와만 결혼할껍니다!! +_+ (근데 누가해준대..??)
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> 한효주 점지하면 한효주와 결혼하는건가요?
<samahui_web> 좋은데요?z z
<samahui_web> ㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> 그럼 전 김연아를 부탁드립니다....
<samahui_web> 마눌님한테 한명 점지해보라고해야겠네요... 근데 마눌님이 악독한 마음으로 심봉선 이러실듯...
<samahui_web> 아니면 박지선?
<SunGyo> 박지선이 아닌게 다행이라 하려 햇는데..
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> samahui_web: 후훗. 도망칠꺼예욧. (외모지상주의)
<samahui_web> 오나미도 있습니다
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> 오! 나미~
<bluedusk|P7120> 여자는 자고로
<bluedusk|P7120> 착해야..
<samahui_web> 몸매는 착하자나요 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<bluedusk|P7120> 얼굴이 전부가 아니기 때문에..
<ipeter> bluedusk|P7120: (쫑긋) 네네.
<samahui_web> 네 얼굴보나는 몸매 몸매보다는 마음 이죠
<samahui_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 마음보단 외모...(시무룩)
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아잌ㅋㅋ 이러면 안되는데.. 죄송합니다.
<samahui_web> 마음보다 외모라... 이해는 갑니다 이해는... ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk|P7120> 어차피 불끄면 똑같데요..
<bluedusk|P7120> ...........뭐가 똑같은지는 잘 모르겠지만...
<samahui_web> 불끄면 안보이는게 똑같죠
<ipeter> +_+ 어맛. (부끄부끄)
<SunGyo> 불끄면 똑같다는 대목에서 많은 상상력이 동원되고 있습니다...
<ipeter> 아..근무일이 몇일 안남았군요..
<ipeter> 5일정도 남았습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> 근데 무슨일이기에 날짜를 맞춰서 다하나요 일 끝나면 끝아닌가요?
<samahui_web> 기간을 체워야 하나요?
<samahui_web> 가장 비효율적으로 사람을 쓰는게 기간 정해놓고 기간 체워라 하는거 같은데 인재를 아쉽게 활용하는군요
<ipeter> 유지보수 계약건이라
<ipeter> 제 포지션이 5월까지 근무입니다.
<ipeter> 31일이죠.
<ipeter> 이지요.
<ipeter> 혹시 판교 맛집 아시는분 계신가요?
<samahui_web> 일주일만 더 버티시면 되는군요
<ipeter> 라즈곤님이 요새 바쁘셔서 잘 안들어오시는거 같습니다.
<samahui_web> 판교 맛집은 네이년이 알고 있죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> 네이년 주리좀 틀고오겠습니다.
<ipeter> +_+
<ipeter> 예쁘면 좀 덜 틀고 올께요.
<ipeter> (외모지상주의)
<samahui_web> 오호 이런 이런
<samahui_web> 판교 출퇴근하는 직원말로는 판교는 맛없기로 유명하다는...
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 판교에서 출퇴근하는 친구가 있는데 그래서 조만간 양재로 이사온다는군요 ㅋ
<ipeter> 원래...판교가 좀 평이 않조아요.
<ipeter> 좋
<ipeter> 이런말 검색되면 별로 안좋지만..
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> 집들은 부동산투기로 집값은 천정부지.
<ipeter> 정부주도로 회사들 다 몰아놓고
<ipeter> 여기 다녀야할 근로자들은 멀리서 통근해야하는 고생이 있죠.
<ipeter> 집값이 싸야 근로자들도 자연스럽게 여기서 거주하고, 직장다니고, 테크노벨리가 자연스럽게 형성되는데..
<samahui_web> 맛집이라고 검색해보니 왠 스테이크같은것만 뜨네요
<samahui_web> 광고가 의심되는 글들뿐이군요
<ipeter> 무작정 회사만 옮겨놓고 역시나(?) 근로자들은 소외된 느낌입니다.
<ipeter> 밥값도 엄청 비싸요.
<ipeter> 투기때문에 오른 임대료 댈려면 어쩔 수 없겠죠.
<samahui_web> 아브뉴프랑 이라는 프랑스풍의 쇼핑몰이 생겼나본데 거기 있는 식당들 다 맛집 검색하면 뜨네요
<samahui_web> ㅡㅡ
<ipeter> 을지로 광화문보다 더 비싼 느낌입니다.
<samahui_web> 아무리봐도 맛집만 모아놨을리도 없고 광고가 확실해 보입니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> 네이년 주리좀 틀고 오겠습니다.
<samahui_web> 헐 을지로 보다 비싼가요?
<ipeter> 네.
<samahui_web> 심한데요
<samahui_web> 투기로 인한 거품이겠네요
<ipeter> 을지로와 비슷한 가격은 김밥천국 메뉴입니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> 김밥천국 좋네요 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui_web> 어딜가나 비슷한맛
<samahui_web> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 뭐. 저같은 서민의 음식이죠.
<samahui_web> 왜요 저도 건대 근처 살때는 주말마다 시켜먹었는데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 편하고 좋찮아요
<ipeter> 근데 그것도 5천원부터입니다.
<ipeter> 어엇!?
<ipeter> 사마휘님 건대근처에 사셨군요.
<ipeter> 언젠가 저랑 마주쳤을지도...?!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> 예쩐에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 농구를 좋아하시면 마주쳤었을겁니다
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> 한강에서 농구를 자주 했거든요 ㅋ
<ipeter> 학교 들어가셔서 하셨나요?
<ipeter> 한강..좋죠...ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 정말 좋은거 그거 하나..
<ipeter> 자취하다가 답답하면 한강가서 맥주캔까고..ㅠ
<samahui_web> 건대 쪽에 살면 좋은게 한강이 가깝다는거죠 ㅋ
<ipeter> 그립습니다.
<ipeter> 네..
<ipeter> 한강가는쪽에 차이나타운도 있구요..
<samahui_web> 공원에 나가서 바람도 쐐고 가끔 맥주도 한잔하면서 농구나 축구도하고
<samahui_web> 산책하고 하기 좋아요 그리고 가끔 저녁에 한강변을 달리는 손담비양도 보고
<samahui_web> 암튼 그랬었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 근데 금토일은 너무 사람이 바글바글해요.
<ipeter> 저 거기 졸업생이예요.
<samahui_web> 아! 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 그립네요... +_+ (훌쩍)
<ipeter> 자양시장 길가 떡볶이포차에서 떡볶이 먹다가 SES 유진 싸인 받았는데...
<samahui_web> 차이나타운 하니 생각났는데 그쪽에 허름하고 작지만 맛난 홍어집이 있었죠
<ipeter> 열받는건 제 이름을 잘못 써줬어요.
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 그거 아니면 영구소장이었는데 아쉽습니다..ㅠ
<ipeter> 유진이랑 결혼하고 싶었는데..
<ipeter> 그녀는 저를 모르더군요.
<samahui_web> 저도 유진양은 좋아라 했습니다 ㅋ
<samahui_web> 대학때 전 SES와 핑클로 나뉠때 유진과 효리를 좋아하여 중립을 지켜줬죠 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 사마휘님 아시는군요..
<ipeter> SES 핑클..!! 양대산맥!
<samahui_web> 하지만 노래는 당시 K2를 들었다는 소문이... ㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> 롹이 더 좋았어요 ㅋ
<samahui_web> 김경호 한참 듣고 서문탁 나왔는데 와~ 남자가 대단하게 올라간다 했더니 여자였던 충격이...
<ipeter> 앗...전 롹은...점 거리가 멉니다..ㅠ
<samahui_web> 전 이상하게 젊고 어릴때는 하드락을 좋아하다 점점 나이들수록 랩이나 힙합이 좋다는... 이상한 취향이죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_web> 요즘은 GD나 긱스 같은 가수 노래가 좋아요 ㅎㅎ;
<ipeter> 전 여전히 달달한 걸그룹입니다. +_+
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> 소녀시대는 아직 좋아라합니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui_web> 요즘은 걸스데이인가가 인가 최고라더군요
<ipeter> 전 소녀시대에게 팬레터보다는 소녀시대 부모님께 편지쓰고 싶습니다..ㅠ
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 낳아줘서 고맙다고.. 잘키워줘서 고맙다구요..ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> 한번 도전해 보세요
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 성형외과 의사와 SM에 편지를 써야죠. 이쁘게 꾸며줘서 고맙다고
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 어머니가 별로 여자연애인에게 관심이 없는데
<ipeter> 딱 싫어하는 젊은 여배우가 있으세요.
<ipeter> 이다혜입니다.
<ipeter> 성형전 모습을 보셨거든요.
<ipeter> 너무하대요.
<ipeter> =_=
<samahui_web> 이다헤는 넘 고친거 아닌가요? 그전이 전 차라리 났던데요
<samahui_web> 아주 안고친거 말고 조금 고쳤을때요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 요즘은 눈도 안감길거 같이 생겨졌더군요
<samahui_web> 내일은 출장과 음주 약속이 정해져 있어서 겁나네요
<samahui_web> ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> 지금이 예쁘긴 예쁜데 과거는 충격이었습니다.
<samahui_web> 요즘 술도 못마시는데 술자리를 피할수 없을거 같아서 걱정입니다 ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> 진짜 현대의학의 결정판을 보는듯한..
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> 읍..고생하시겠네요.
<ipeter> 위장약 먼저 드시고 시작하세요.
<samahui_web> 온갖 잔머리를 굴려서 빠져나와야죠 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 사모님이 역근처로 찾으로 왔다고하시고 나가세요..!
<samahui_web> 적당히 마시는 척하다가 취한척을 해버릴지 아니면 마구 먹여서 날 피하게 만들지... 생각종 해봐야겠습니다
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 와..직급이 되시나보군요.. 마구 먹일수 있으시다니..ㅠ
<ipeter> 신입사원인 저로써는 상상도 못할 방법입니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<samahui_web> 전 신입일때도 마구 먹고 마구 먹여서 이쁨 받았었습니다 ㅎ ㅎ
<ipeter> 으헉!!!!!!
<ipeter> 전 소주 반병만 마셔도 죽어버릴듯해요..ㅠ
<samahui_web> 요즘은 술 안마시면 안마시는 사람 취급이지만 예전에는 주면 피하기 힘드니까 걍 주면 마시고 마시면 돌려주고 그랬습니다
<samahui_web> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 맥주는 잘마신다고 자부했는데, 이젠 맥주마저도 힘듭니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<samahui_web> 전 주량이 맥주 한잔이였어요
<samahui_web> 요즘 전혀 안마셔서 아마도 다시 그시절로 돌아갔을꺼 같습니다
<samahui_web> 그래서 더 걱정이예요
<ipeter> 막 혼자 3~4천도 마셨는데 이젠 330 한병이 적당합니다.
<samahui_web> 정신이 차려져야 마시고 취한척 하던지 마시게 만들던지 하는데 끊기면 답없거든요 ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> 근데 안마시니까 확실히 몸은 좋아지지 않던가요?
<samahui_web> 3000천 마시면 딱 목구멍까지 차오릅니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 전 그거 많이 느끼고 있습니다..
<ipeter> 배부르죠..ㅠ
<ipeter> 이젠 배가 터질듯이 나와버립니다.ㅠ
<samahui_web> 배부르는게 아니라 진짜 딱 목구멍까지 올라와서 바로 화장실 가야되요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_web> 전 위가 딱 그정도안가봐요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_web> 시합하느라 맥주 피쳐 원샷해봤는데 딱 차서 출렁출렁하더군요 ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> 저도 이제는 딱 한병..그래서 비싼 외국맥주 마시네요..ㅠㅠ
<samahui_web> 아! 3000이 아니라 고거보다 작은거 였던거 같군요 ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> 맥주는 요즘 IPA가 좋더군요
<samahui_web> 확실히 라거보다 에일이죠
<ipeter> 오옷..! 확인해보겠습니다.
<samahui_web> 품미가 있어서 좋아요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_web> 안녕하세요
<samahui_web> 바쁘신가봐요. 낮에 안계셔서 또 출장가셨나 했습니다
<ipeter> 오오! 맛있겠네요!
<samahui_web> 요즘은 우리나라 양조업자들도 라거말고 에일쪽으로 생산을 시작하는거 같더군요. 시원하게 벌컥벌컥 마시던 시대는 가고 맛을 음미하며 천천히 한두병 즐기는 시대로 넘어간 증거가 아닐까 싶어요
<ipeter> Seony: 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> samahui_web: 음..이제 역시 양에서 질로 가고있는걸까요..?!
<samahui_web> 아마도 그런거 같아요
<ipeter> 마트에서는 판매하나요?
<samahui_web> 그리고 벌컥벌컥 마셔대던 그런 음주환경에서 조용히 즐기는 문화로 바뀌는 추세죠
<samahui_web> 이마트 가시면 인디카 라고 IPA맥주 있습니다
<samahui_web> 조금 비싸긴한데 향도 진하고 맛도 괜찮습니다
<samahui_web> 너무 차게 드시지 말고 살짝 상온에 방치했다 마시는게 더 풍미가 있습ㄴ다
<ipeter> 오..! 고맙습니다. 이번 금요일에 본가로 가는데 집옆에 이마트 들려서 사가야겠네요!
<ipeter> =)
<ipeter> 잠시 어디좀 다녀오겠습니다~
<samahui_web> 넵 수고하세요 저도 일 좀 하고 올께요
<SunGyo> 서버에 간단한 이메일노티 명령어를 심어놓으니 좋네요. 작업 걸어놓으면서 끝나면 이메일로 노티 받게 해주고요...
<SunGyo> 원래 리눅스에 ntfs 파티션 꼽고 카피넣으면 많...이 느린가요?
<samahui_web> 메일링 걸어놓고 작업하면 관리하기 편하기는 하죠.
<samahui_web> NTFS가 아니라도 가끔 작업양 표시가 잘 안될때도 있고 느려지기도 하던데 저도 왜그런지는 모르겠네요
<Markers> x 윈도우 끄는 방법 먼가요 -ㅁ-…;
<Markers> init 3 하면 된다는 얘기가 있는데 원격이라서 안되는건가;
<drake_kr> Seony: 구글에서 검색한걸로 들어가면 or.kr주소를 바꿔서 들어가는데, 뒤에 /가 안붙어서 리디렉팅이 제대로 안되는것 같아요
<samahui_web> 윈도우 끈다는게 X종료 시킨다는건가요?
<samahui_web> ctrl+alt+Backspace
<samahui_web> 사용하는 디스플레이 메니져 종료를 원하시면 어떤걸 사용하고 있느냐에 따라서 다릅니다만
<drake_kr> ssh 접속시에 종료하시겠다는거 같은데요
<Seony> drake_kr: 아 그래요?  다시 설정해놓을께요
<drake_kr> Seony: 죄송해요 ㅜ.ㅜ 더 죄송하지만 그 방법 위키에도 좀 올려주시면.. 나중에 문제 생길때 제가 애들 시키기 좋아요..
<Seony> 넵.  근데 무지 간단해서 위키에 올리기가 좀 그래요.  그냥 달랑 한줄이거든요
<Markers> 그 한줄이라도 큰 힘이 되죵...
<drake_kr> 그게 바로 꿀팁이잖아요
<drake_kr> 꿀.팁.!!
<Seony> 그냥 Redirect permanent / http://www.ubuntu-kr.org/
<myobot> [링크 제목] 인덱스 페이지 - 우분투 한국 커뮤니티 •
<Seony> 이거 한 줄이에요
<Seony> 수정해서 재시작 중입니다.
<drake_kr> 감사합니다
<samahui_web> sudo service 해당x메니져 stop
<samahui_web> 자꾸 서류에 싸인받으러 오는데 왠지 모르게 싸인해주기 싫은 이기분은 뭘까요 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 오빤 꼰대 스타일
<samahui_web> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_web> 꼬..꼰대라뇨
<samahui_web> 그냥 센티한거 뿐입니다 ..라고 우기는 꼰대 1
<drake_kr> >- 꼰대 (2)
<drake_kr> <- 꼰대 (2)
<samahui_web> 시간이 없어서 고질라도 못보고 트렌센더스인가 뭔가도 못보고... 벌써 X맨도 나왔지만 역시 못보고...
<SunGyo> 고질라..오래된던게...
<SunGyo> 가슴에 사묻히셨나봐요
<samahui_web> 그...그런가요? ㅜㅜ 그것도 모를정도로 요즘 바쁘군요
<samahui_web> 고질라 이번에 나온건 과거 일본 특촬물 고질라 그대로라던데 어찌 만들얼을까 큰화면으로 보고잡아요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> drake_kr: 팁으로 올렸습니다.  http://mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr/index.php/Apache_Redirection
<myobot> [링크 제목] Apache Redirection - Ubuntu Korea Community Wiki
<samahui_web> Seony님 바쁘시군요
<samahui_web> 수고가 많으십니다
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 자그마한 일이에요
<drake_kr> 제가 죽일놈입니다
<drake_kr> <- 시킨 꼰대
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 두분다 관리하시느라 수고 많으셔요~
<drake_kr> 너구리 맛있네요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 너구리 잡아드신건가요? 맛... 나겠군요
<ipeter> 휴우...다녀왔습니다.
<samahui_> 수고하셨어요
<samahui_> 전 다시 일하러 잠수 좀 하겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 어우더워
<ipeter> 다녀오셔요..!
<Seony> 날씨가 많이 더워졌나보네요
<drake_kr> 27도래요
<Seony> 그러고보니 6월이 며칠 안남았네요
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 국제컨퍼런스 열리면 말씀좀 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 분도님이 그러는데 국제컨퍼런스 비용은 걱정말라네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 컨퍼런스는 종종 열리는데, IT관련 컨퍼런스는 거의 없어요
<drake_kr> 자기가 주는것도 아니면서 생색은 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아마 사무실 측에서 퍼펫랩스 측에다 하와이에서 교육 한 번 진행하라고 요청 넣긴 했을 거에요
<ipeter> 저도 그런데 한번 가보고싶은데 영어가 안되서 양보합니다...
<drake_kr> 저는 영어 되간디요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 두마디만 할 줄 알면 됩니다.   Oh, really? 하고, Oh, I see
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 발표하는데는 그정도론 힘들거 같은데요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 자취집 옥상에다 빨래넣고 왔는데 일광소독 싹되겠네요.
<ipeter> ㅈㅈ제뭐ㅕㅜㄻㅊ2ㅠ00ㅏ
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 오타
<ipeter> 죄송합니다.
<ipeter> 밖에 더워서 실내에서 쉬고 왔는데..밖에 나가보고 싶네요..
<ipeter> 햇볕이 장난아니네요.
<drake_kr> wwwpanunfac2n00k...
<SunGyo> Seony,  오 릴리, 오 아이씨 하시는거 보니.... 심형래가 찍은 라스트 갓파더가 생각나네요.
<SunGyo> 오케이 하나로 때우던...
<Seony> 그러고보니 그 영화는 아직 못봤네요
<ipeter> drake_kr:  네 맞아요.
<drake_kr> yes sir! absolutly!
<ipeter> =)
<drake_kr> somebody calls for an exterminator?
<ipeter> 와..지메일이 보안상 이유로 exe첨부파일 안되게 한게 사실인가요?
<drake_kr> 스타2가 재미없는건 나이먹어서 그런걸까요
<drake_kr> 지메일에서 exe파일 안되는거 꽤 오래전부터인걸로 아는데요
<drake_kr> zip 파일 안에 들어가 있어도 안됩니다
<ipeter> 저 이제 알았습니다.
<ipeter> 네이버만 써서요.
<bluedusk|P7120> drake_kr, 님 cinder 볼륨 메니져로 볼륨이 안보여요
<bluedusk|P7120> 어카면 좋을까요?
<ipeter> 계정은 있는데 지메일은 거의 광고메일만 들어옵니다.
<drake_kr> cinder가 뭐죠
<Seony> 오픈스택 블럭스토리지
<samahui_web> 지메일은 안드로이드 스마트폰 백업용일뿐이죠
<samahui_web> ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 음 오픈스퉭이라면 커뮤니티 있는데..
<drake_kr> 음? 전 gmail이 기본인데요..
<drake_kr> me@drake.kr <- 요 메일이 gmail입니다..
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 우와...멋있다...
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<ipeter> me@drake.kr
<ipeter> 우와....덜덜덜
<samahui_web> 전 회사메일과 20년 넘게 써온 msn메일 씁니다
<bluedusk|P7120> 헐
<bluedusk|P7120> bluedusk@initd.kr 이 제 메일인데
<samahui_web> 20년은 아니군요 ㅎㅎ;; 19년이네요
<bluedusk|P7120> 나도 me로 바꿀까
<ipeter> 전 네이버주로 사용합니다.
<ipeter> 근데 요즘엔 outlook을 써보고 싶네요.
<bluedusk|P7120> 네이버는 스팸 쌓아두기용
<bluedusk|P7120> 모든 스팸은 네이년으로
<bluedusk|P7120> 스팸먹고 살이나 쩌라 네이년..ㅡㅡ
<drake_kr> 전 네이트메일..
<samahui_web> 네이버는 정말 스팸이 많이 오더군요
<ipeter> bluedusk|P7120: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 하루 평균 1000건 정도 받네요 메일을
<samahui_web> 저도 스팸저장용된듯해요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 헉
<samahui_web> 카페 가입이 많을수록 그렇쵸
<samahui_web> 500장 정도 스팸 받은 이후로 관리 포기했어요 그냥 카페들에 볼일있을때 들어가 볼 뿐입니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_web> 쓸모없는 계정들 정리 좀 해야되는데 너무 많아서 자연스레 지워지길 기다릴뿐이죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 저도 스팸 많이 먹으면 살찌니까, 스팸은 받으면 바로 쓰레기통에 넣습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 스팸메일의 시초가 스팸에서 광고 팩스 넣은거더군요
<samahui_web> 스팸이 사회악의 근원 입니다 ㅎㅎ;
<SunGyo> 아...
<drake_kr> 여긴 뭐죠 http://zerux.co.kr/index.html
<myobot> [링크 제목] 엘키소프트 제룩스
<SunGyo> 스팸먹고 싶어지네요
<SunGyo> 아. 엘키...
<drake_kr> 스팸구이
<drake_kr> 스팸은 밥이랑 먹어야 제맛
<samahui_web> 지글지글 구운 스팸에 뜨끈한 하얀 쌀밥~ 캬
<samahui_web> 오늘 저녁은 그냥 스팸이나 구워 먹을까 싶어지는데요 ㅎㅎ;;
<drake_kr> 스팸 비싸잖아요
<SunGyo>  http://zerux.co.kr/index.html
<myobot> [링크 제목] 엘키소프트 제룩스
<SunGyo> 호오. 링크를 넣으니 봇이 뭔지를 표기해주네요>
<SunGyo> http://www.naver.com
<myobot> [링크 제목] NAVER
<SunGyo> 오....
<ipeter> 오오
<SunGyo> 재미있따+_+ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> samahui_web: 사실인가요?
<ipeter> 스팸이요?
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/
<myobot> [링크 제목] DRAKE |
<samahui_web> 사실입니다
<ipeter> 스팸메일에 스팸에서 광고팩스를...!?
<drake_kr> 아
<ipeter> 우와..재미있네요!!!
<SunGyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk|P7120> http://initd.kr
<myobot> [링크 제목]
<ipeter> 처음알았습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk|P7120> 음
<drake_kr> 신문에 끼운 광고지 <- 를 맨첨 했던게 스팸이래요
<SunGyo> 이렇게 제룩스라는 논점은 흐려지고....
<samahui_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> http://나는누구냐?!.co.kr
<ipeter> 응..봇?!!!
<SunGyo> 앗! 봇이..봇이..!!
<ipeter> 뭐하니!
<samahui_web> [링크제목]누구?
<SunGyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> 봇이 황당해 하고 있습니다
<SunGyo> 생활코딩쪽에서 누가 엘키소프트 이슈를 터뜨려서.. 그쪽에서는 난리에요
<ipeter> (오열) 봇이 파업을 하다니!!! 엉엉엉
<ipeter> ??
<ipeter> 엘키소프트 이슈요?
<samahui_web> http://google.co.kr
<myobot> [링크 제목] Google
<SunGyo> 아, 누가 그쪽에 백신을 쓰다가 블루스크린이 떴나봐요.
<bluedusk|P7120> SunGyo, 읽어봤는데 그냥 관심병 종자 같아서..;
<samahui_web> 파업은 아니네요 ㅋ ㅋ
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 옐키소프트.. 어른이 하면 괜찮고 애들이 하면 안되는 그런건가??
<samahui_web> 저 백신 좋은가요?
<drake_kr> 어른들도 다 하고 있는놈의거
<SunGyo> 음. 그건 아니구요.
<SunGyo> 그래서 부대표 카톡에 몰려가 사용자들이 항의하는데..부대표 대응이 좀.. 적절치 못했나봐요.
<samahui_web> 전 얼마전부터 어베스트만 주구장창 밀고 있는데 이놈이 자꾸 배신때려요.
<SunGyo> 배신을 오뜩해때려요?
<samahui_web> 쓸대없는것까지 다 걸러내고 차단하고 뻑하면 확인창 띄우는군요
<samahui_web> 무엇보다 파폭을 만나면 무한으로다가 설정페이지를 첫페이지에 올려주더군요
<SunGyo> 그래서 사용자들이 한쪽은...'젊은 친구들어도 버릇 없는건 따끔히 혼내야 한다' 다른 한쪽은...'아직 애들이니 잘 타이르자'
<ipeter> samahui_web: 사람가려가며 봇이 일하나보네요.. (오열)
<samahui_web> ipeter: 봇이 여성인가봅니다
<samahui_web> ㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> 불여우가 어베스트는 못올라가나봐요..
<drake_kr> 네비게이션에 남성목소리 존나 짜증나더군요...
<ipeter> 어엇! 제가 아까 외모지상주이라고해서 전 버려진건가요..ㅠ
<SunGyo> drake_kr, 그..그건 좀 치명적이군요
<ipeter> drake_kr: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> 불여시에 어베스트 에드온올리면 자꾸 설정이 저장이 안되고 뜨더군요
<ipeter> 불여시 새 버전 예쁘지 않나요?
<samahui_web> 김기사 네비가 그렇게 좋다는데 아직 사용을 안해봤네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 전 좋던데
<ipeter> 탭쪽 곡선 참 예쁘게 나온거 같습니다.
<drake_kr> 암튼 남자목소리 네비 악취미에요
<ipeter> drake_kr: 여성운전자들은 좋아하지 않을까요?
<ipeter> drake_kr: 오빠믿어 네비.
<samahui_web> 전 가끔 네비에서 막말나오는거 설치해 놓으신분들 이해가 안가더군요. 안그래도 운전하면 스트레스인데 막말까지 듣다니...
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그런것도 있다니..막말이라니..ㅠ
<drake_kr> 헐 막말ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> ㅋㅋ 취향 한번 좋네요..
<samahui_web> 운전하다 육두문자 오지게 쏟아낼 수 있을꺼 같아요
<drake_kr> 운전하다 주먹질
<SunGyo> 혹시 그런건가요..좌회전에거 직진하면 "우이~씨~ 내가 좌회전 하라 했어~ 안했어~?!"
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> 야야야! 좌회전 하라고 했제?뭐하냐?
<samahui_web> 이럽니다
<ipeter> 엄청 화나는데 그런네비가 나오다니..ㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers>  nouveau 혹시 이놈 머하는 놈인지 아시는분 -_-
<Markers> cuda 설치하는데 왜 이놈 때문에 설치가 안된다고 그러지
<ipeter> 와..유병언 부자 공개수배했는데
<ipeter> 아들이 인상이 장난아니네요.
<SunGyo> 음. 혹시 그 아들이 네비 녹음한건 아니겠쬬?ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> 공개수배되었군요
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 같이 찾으러 다닐가요?
<samahui_web> 포상금이? ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 8천만원이네요.
<samahui_web> 에이~ 걍 일할래요
<samahui_web> 좀 더 오르면 생각해 봐야죠 ㅋ ㅋ
<ipeter> 사마휘님은 연봉이 높으시군요... (또르르)
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk|P7120> Markers,  nvidia 드라이버에요
<Markers> 킁....
<Markers> 혹시 리눅스 커널 소스 어디에 보통 있나요?
<drake_kr> kernel.org
<Markers> 아뇨아뇨 리눅스 머신에
<Markers> 보통 포함되어있지 않아요?
<bluedusk|P7120> 따로 받으셔야할껄요?
<drake_kr> 다운로드 해야 될걸요
<Markers> 그런가...;
<bluedusk|P7120> 오 drake_kr  님 우리 의견이 일치했어요!!!
<Markers> 어디서 봣는데 커널소스
<drake_kr> apt-get linux-headers 만 하셔도 일단은..
<Markers> 그렇게 하면 보통 어디 위치에?
<drake_kr> /usr/src 쪽으로 가요
<Markers> drake_kr : good
<Markers> 찾았네요
<Markers> cuda 설치하기 너무 힘들다 -ㄱ
<Markers> 먼 리눅스 패키지 설치하는게 죄다 힘드네
<Markers> 아 이건 패키지가 아닌가....
<bluedusk|P7120> Markers,  그나마 패키지 관리자 익숙해지면 편해요..
<Markers> 먼 처음 보는것들만 리눅스에 설치하라는데 이거 머 죄다 컴파일하던가 해서 설치하든 설치방법이 희귀한것만 하는거 같아요.
<Markers> 너무 어려움 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 오늘따라 너무 지리지리 하네요.
<ipeter> 내일은 오후근무만하고 떠나서..
<Markers> 가끔씩 윈도우에서처럼 그냥 더블클릭 next next 이렇게 했으면 좋겠다는 생각을 함...
<ipeter> 다음주에는 월차 한번 쓸꺼 같습니다.
<ipeter> Markers: 그거 하나만으로도 윈도우는 참 좋은 os라고 생각되어요...ㅠ
<Markers> 그게 윈도우의 장점이자 단점인거 같음.
<drake_kr> 아녀요 장점이죠
<drake_kr> 돈을 벌게 해주는데
<drake_kr> 장점이죠
<bluedusk|P7120> -_-a
<Markers> 아직 직장인이 아니라서 그런지 그런걸 못 느껴요..
<bluedusk|P7120> 전 더블클릭 넥스트 넥스트 못써먹겟던데..;
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk|P7120> apt-get install -y 명령어로 다 설치 되는데
<bluedusk|P7120> 하아.. 이렇게 오딱후가 되가는건가..ㅠ
<ipeter> 노트북 구매한지 1주년이 되었습니다. 4년은 더 쓸꺼같은 느낌이 들어요.
<drake_kr> http://www.dogdrip.net/50017339
<myobot> [링크 제목] 개드립 - 요즘 백신 개발자 수준
<drake_kr> 이거군요
<drake_kr> 예전에 홈쇼핑 광고를 보는데
<drake_kr> 에프킬라 광고하는데 중국산을 강조하더라구요
<drake_kr> '중국산이니까 모기가 더 빨리 죽을것 같지 않습니까?' <-
<ipeter> 쿠하하하하하하
<ipeter> 아. 오늘 저녁 뭐 먹어야하나요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 신라면에 계란 풀어서..
<samahui_> 스팸에 흰밥먹고 살찌워요~
<samahui_> 거기다 덤으로 신라면
<ipeter> 순대국밥 먹으러 가고싶네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<readytoact_T4201> 허허..
<samahui_> 확실히 될 수 있습니다. 100키로의 벽넘기!!!
<readytoact_T4201> -_-
<ipeter> 어제 너구리 먹었습니다.
<readytoact_T4201> 남일같지 않네요
<readytoact_T4201> -0- 저희도 백신 제품 있는데
<drake_kr> samahui_: 100키로 넘은 저를 비난하시는겁니까!! ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 애들만 뭐라할게 아녀유
<samahui_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> drake_kr님두 얼른 살 빼셔야졍
<samahui_> 그럼 130키로 넘기로...
<readytoact_T4201> 아...
<ipeter> drake_kr: 헉. 100키로 넘으셨어요?
<samahui_> 참고로 130키로 넘어가면 실외 일부 이동형 자동화 화장실 이용이 불가합니다 문이 안닫힌다죠
<ipeter> 하긴 풍채가 좋은걸로 기억하긴해요..
<readytoact_T4201> 아 오늘 왜이리
<readytoact_T4201> -_- 일하기 싫지
<samahui_> 하지 마세요! 저도 하기 싫어서 이러고 있어요 ㅜㅜ
<readytoact_T4201> 집에 NAS가 고장났는데
<readytoact_T4201> -_- 고민중입니다.
<readytoact_T4201> 아이들 사진이 있어서..
<readytoact_T4201> 복원을 해야할지
<readytoact_T4201> 그냥 확 밀어버리고 새로 NAS를 구축할지
<ipeter> 아.. 저도 일하기 싫어서 여기서 죽치고 상주하고 있습니다.
<samahui_web> 하드가 고장난거 아니면 빼서 쓰시면 되지 않나요?
<ipeter> 사춘일인가봐요...ㅠ
<readytoact_T4201> samahui_web: 하드가 고장난게 아니라 토렌트 걸어놨다가
<samahui_web> 제 나스는 랜이 고장이라 인터넷상에서 1메가도 안나옵니다 ㅜㅜ 그래서 외장하드로 쓰죠
<readytoact_T4201> 디스크가 풀 났는데
<readytoact_T4201> -_- 그 뒤로 부팅이 안되요.
<readytoact_T4201> 아
<readytoact_T4201> 전 HP 마이크로 서버에 ESXi 올리고
<readytoact_T4201> 그 위에 헤놀로지 올렸거든요
<readytoact_T4201> 문제는
<drake_kr> nas는 ext3나 ext4 다들 쓸텐데..
<drake_kr> 하드 뽑아서 리눅스머신에 꼽아보세요
<readytoact_T4201> drake_kr: 네 근데 그냥 ext4가 아니예요
<readytoact_T4201> NAS상에서 볼륨 구성하면
<samahui_web> 이번에 나온 베이트레일 PC한데 노리고 있는 이유가 저전력으로 nas용 서버 구축하기 좋을꺼 같아서 입니다. ㅜㅜ
<readytoact_T4201> 디스크 1개 단일로 구성해도
<readytoact_T4201> RAID0로 구성되요
<samahui_web> raid0 구성했다 하드나가면 정말 답없죠 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> mdadm 쓸거에요 아마..
<readytoact_T4201> 다른 오픈소스 나스도 RAID0나 GPT 동적디스크로
<readytoact_T4201> -_- 다른건 됐고
<readytoact_T4201> 마운트 해서 사진만 빼내던지
<readytoact_T4201> 영화를 좀 지우던지 하면 문제 해결될텐데
<readytoact_T4201> 답이 읍네
<readytoact_T4201> Raid 마운트 도구를 좀 찾아봐야겠네
<readytoact_T4201> -_-..
<readytoact_T4201> 찾아보니 있긴하던데
<bluedusk|P7120> readytoact_T4201, 그래서 전 raid 안묶고 걍 lvm으로만 쓰고 있죠
<ipeter> 닭장같은 자취방에 오늘같이 일찍긑나고 가려니 깝깝하네요.
<ipeter> 오늘도 커피샵이나가서 컴퓨터나 할까요.
<readytoact_T4201> bluedusk|P7120: LVM이라..
<readytoact_T4201> 전 개인적으로
<ipeter> LVM듣기만해도 이갈리네요.
<readytoact_T4201> 디스크 퉁쳐서 묶는걸 별로
<readytoact_T4201> 저도 별로 엘비엠 안좋아해요
<readytoact_T4201> 그 보다 말씀드린대로
<ipeter> gparted로 파티션 나누려고 했는데, 우분투 설치시 LVM으로 묶어 설치하는 바람에 하드 백업하고 밀어버리기로 했습니다.
<readytoact_T4201> 학
<Markers> 우엉 cuda 설치하는데 왜 리눅스 커널 소스가 필요한지 모르겟당 ..
<readytoact_T4201> 부사장님이
<readytoact_T4201> 바람쐬러 가쟤요;;
<readytoact_T4201> 다녀오겠슴다.
<readytoact_T4201> -0-..
<readytoact_T4201> 불안불안
<Markers> 안녕히..
<ipeter> 헉. 부.사.장.님.
<readytoact_T4201> OTL...
<Markers> 상담하는군여
<ipeter> 안녕히..(2)
<samahui_web> 부사장님이 불러 곤란하면 사장님을 호출하는겁니다. 부사장님 곤란하라고..
<pchero2> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> 해놀로지 많이 쓰나봐요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> 세상에 믿을건 백업밖에 없다는...( _ _)
<samahui_web> mdadm 로 리눅스에서 raid구성해서 하드 마운트 가능할거 같네요... 아... 부사장님한테 끌려갔지 ㅎㅎ
<SunGyo> 아마 mdadm으로 마운트 불러오려면....기존 나스에 세팅된 mdadm 설정을 읽어야 할꺼에요
<SunGyo> 아닌가요?!(갑자기 자신감 하락..)
<samahui_> 그럴지도.. .ㅜㅜ 시도해본적이 없어서 겁나요
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<SunGyo> 무지 겁나는 작업..까닥하다간 송두리째 자료를 날려 피눈물 쏫을수도 있는...
<SunGyo> ㅠ.ㅠ
<SunGyo> 그래서 전 미친듯이 백업해요 ==3
<samahui_> 백업의 생활화는 필수죠
<SunGyo> 그 백업을 스크립트로 할 수 있는 리눅스가 전 너무 좋아요 +_+
<samahui_> 전 웹도 미덥지 못해서 하드하나 세컨으로 붙여놓고 웹과 하드 두곳에 동시 백업해놓고 쓰고 있어요
<samahui_> 노트북에도 ODD빼버리고 추가하드 달아서 백업용으로 쓰죠
<samahui_> 몇번 날리고 났더니 백업 불안증 걸린거 같아요 ㅜㅜ
<SunGyo> 웹에다 어떻게 백업을 하신다는거에요?
<samahui_web> 회사 내부에 개인서버하나 만들어놓고 계속 올려놓고 있습니다
<samahui_web> 내부에서만요 ㅎㅎ;;
<SunGyo> 어떻게 사마휘와 사마휘 웹 양쪽을 오고가며 대화를 하시는거죠?ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> 컴 네대 사용중이고 그중 두대가 작업하는데 두곳다 접속해있쬬 ㅎㅎ
<SunGyo> 웹이면 dav를 말씀하시는건가요?
<bluedusk|P7120> 시발 도대체
<bluedusk|P7120> 서비스 오픈 하는데 os 엔지니어가 가서 모니터링 하고 해줄게 뭐가 있는지 모르겟네요..
<bluedusk|P7120> 하아..
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> SunGyo: 프로젝트에 따라서 WeDAV도 쓰고 그냥 직접 FTP로 올려놓기도 합니다
<SunGyo> webdav쓰실 때 에뮬..이라 해야 하나, 단말기 프로그램이라 해야 하나, 접속 프로그램은 뭐쓰세요?
<samahui_> bluedusk: 걍 가서 시간만 보내다 오세요
<bluedusk|P7120> samahui_,  제일 싫은게 그거에요
<bluedusk|P7120> 가서 아무것도 하는것도 없이 멍때리면서 시간 떄우는거
<ipeter> 오늘따라 왜 이렇게 늘어지는건가요?
<bluedusk|P7120> 할 수 잇는것도 없는데 왜 사람을 와서 빈자리 채우게 만드는건지
<samahui_web> 보여주기죠
<bluedusk|P7120> 뭐 그래서 S 그룹을 싫어하긴 하지만.. 진짜 참..-_-;
<bluedusk|P7120> 개네들 매달 서버 리부팅 하는것도 개 뻘짓 이라고 생각하는데
<drake_kr> 선경그룹 싫어요
<samahui_web> S가 세모는 아니죠 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui_web> 전 잠시 결제받으러 댕겨올께요.
<readytoact_T4201> 다녀왔심다
<readytoact_T4201> ;;;
<readytoact_T4201> -0-...
<samahui_web> 날이 진짜 더워진거 같기는 하네요
<samahui_web> 창가 블라인드를 걷어놓을수가 없어요. 햇살이 너무 강해요
<SunGyo> 상담은 잘 받고 오셨나요...?
<samahui_web> 결제 올리려고 하면 왜 결제판이 안보이는걸까요
<SunGyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero2> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero2> 전 주로 인사팀에 가서 찾곤 했어요. ㅋㅋㅋ 거긴 항상 있더라구요.
<samahui_web> 저도 총무부나 인사과 가서 한개씩 홈쳐오는데
<samahui_web> 쓰고나면 또 없어지더군요
<samahui_web> 알아서 다시 챙겨가는가 봅니다
<pchero2> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> 아 귀찮다.....자료 정리하기 귀찮은데 그냥 날릴까요.....
<pchero2> 헐..
<samahui_web> 팍! 날리세요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> 중요한거 아니면 확 결단내리고 새로하는게 빠른때도 있어요
<samahui_web> 그리고.. 전혀 다른 결과물이 나오는거죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<pchero2> samahui_web: Good!
<SunGyo> 리눅스 서버에서 ntfs로 마운트되어져있는 것이라 너무...느리네요.
<SunGyo> 이건 윈도우상에서 ftp로 마운팅 하는것 보다 느려요
<samahui_web> 용량이 큰가요?
<samahui_web> 아까 부터 하신거 같은데 꽤 오래 걸리네요
<SunGyo> 한....2테라 정도?
<SunGyo> 고객은 A라는 원본에서 B라는 사본에 백업을 해놓았는데
<SunGyo> 분명 A라는 원본을 스토리지에 전부 반영을 했는데, B라는 사본에서 반영되지 않은 자료들이 나오고 있어서요
<SunGyo> 문제는 그 B라는 자료가 ntfs로 마운트 되어져 있는지라 느려요...
<samahui_web> A가 빽업이고 B가 원본인거 아닌가요?
<samahui_web> 어찌 없느게 나오나요  ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_web> 아 반영이 안됬다고요 ㅎㅎ;;
<SunGyo>  네.
<samahui_web> 그냥 하드 카피를 해버리시죠
<SunGyo> 그러니까....흩어져있는 자료들을 손수 명령어로 주물럭 거려서 하나의 원본으로 모으고 있는거에요.
<samahui_web> ㅜㅜ 힘들겠군요
<samahui_web> 화이팅!
<SunGyo> 짐작하기로는 A에서 B로 반영을 하고 고객이 A를 쪼물닥 거리면서 폴더명이나 혹은 위.치가 바뀌었거나... 한거 같아요
<Markers> 혹시 c나 c++ 쪽에 maven 처럼 라이브러리 땡겨오는 방법 같은거 없나요?
<ipeter> 저 정말 오늘 할거 없네요.
<ipeter> 칼퇴인데 할게 없어요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 아니 찾아보면 할게 있는데
<ipeter> 하기 싫은거겠죠.
<samahui_web> 전 칼퇴합니다. 아픈 아내 간병하러 가봐야죠
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui_web> 내일은 출장이라 아마도 들어오기 힘들거같고 즐거운 주말보내시고 다음주에 뵈요
<samahui_web> ^^
<ipeter> 조심히 들어가셔요!
<samahui_> 너무 무리하지 마시고 잘들어가세요
<ipeter> 네네~
<pchero2> 흐음..
<pchero2> 혹시 Python 하시는 분들, Python IDE 뭘로 사용하시나요?
<pchero2> spyder 사용하는데... folding 기능이 없어서 정말 불편하네요.. 다른걸로 갈아탈려고 하는데..
<pchero2> 마땅한게 안보여서요.. Geany 도 뭔가 좀 불편하고..
<pchero2> 헐...
<pchero2> 방금 Ubuntu Software Center 에서 프로그램 Review 를 남겼는데..
<pchero2> 이름이 "lockheedphoenix" 로 나오네요.
<pchero2> 저런 이름 설정한적이 없는데... 혹시 이유 아시는 분?
<pchero2> 아, 다시 보니 제대로 나오네요.. -_-;;; 죄송..
<Markers> 그냥 이클립스로다가..
<SunGyo> 파이썬은 sublimeText2도 좋더라구요.
<SunGyo> 아우
<SunGyo> 무선 마우스가 말을 안들어요.
<drake_kr> 이클립스!!
<SunGyo> 옆컴퓨터에서 말을 안듣길래 제꺼로 가지고 와 꼽아봤더니 제꺼에서도 말을 안듣네요.
<SunGyo> 역시 키보드나 마우스는 유선이 진리.......( _ _)
<drake_kr> 키보드는 옄시 기개싴이 진리
<SunGyo> 아. 궁금했는데 키보드가 '기계식'이 따로 있는건가요?
<pchero2> SunGyo: drake_kr: 땡큐. 한번씩 다 써볼게용ㅎ
<pchero2> SunGyo: 넵. 따각따각 하는 키보드가 있어요.
<drake_kr> 엥
<SunGyo> 따각따각...?! 일반 유선 키보드와는 또 다른건가요?
<SunGyo> 키보드 접촉 부분이 다르게 되어져 있는건가요?+_+
<drake_kr> ... 어?
<drake_kr> 역시 덕후들의 설명이 좋죠 http://mirror.enha.kr/wiki/%EA%B8%B0%EA%B3%84%EC%8B%9D%20%ED%82%A4%EB%B3%B4%EB%93%9C
<myobot> [링크 제목] 기계식 키보드 - 엔하위키 미러
<pchero2> ㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero2> 일반적으로 보통 키보드들은 한번에 3~4 개 이상의 키 입력을 감지 못해요.
<pchero2> 왜냐하면 비용을 아낄려고 입력 받는 부분들을 감지하는 칩을 줄여서요, 그런데 기계식은 키 하나하나에 입력을 감지하는 부분들이 있다고 보심되요.
<drake_kr> 집에서 쓰는건 덕키 청축, 노트북용 청축, 회사에 갈축 쓰고 있슴미당...
<SunGyo> 그러면 마구마구 휘갈겨쓰더라도 키입력이 분명하겠네요.
<SunGyo> 그래서 기계식 키보드를 찾는거군요+_+
<drake_kr> 시끄러우니까 쓰는데요 저는 ㅋㅋ
<pchero2> 특히 에뮬 게임할때 좋아요. 방향키 입력이 잘되거든요.
<SunGyo> 부팅좀 하고 오겠습니으~리~다.....
<drake_kr> 그래봤자 USB는 6키죠..
<drake_kr> 친구가 컴터 견적 부탁하길래 내봤더니 모니터 포함 220 정도 나왔네요..
<pchero2> 220? 우와..
<readytoact_T4201> ㄷㄷㄷ;;;
<readytoact_T4201> 무슨 컴이길래
<drake_kr> 일단 파워가 13만원, 보드가 22만원짜립니다..
<readytoact_T4201> -0-! 파..파워가!
<pchero2> SLI 의 냄새가 난다!
<drake_kr> 아쉽게도 싱글임다..
<pchero2> 아... 털썩.
<readytoact_T4201> 하앍...
<drake_kr> i7 / 메모리 32G / SSD 256G / nVidia GTX670
<drake_kr> 아 생각해보니까 나도 파워 바꿔야는디 17만원짜리로..
<drake_kr> 가격 내려갔네요 http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/Item/detailview/Item.aspx?goodscode=230113231&GoodsSale=Y&jaehuid=200002657&service_id=pcdn
<myobot> [링크 제목] G마켓 - EZ [잘만] ZM600-HP PLUS (일반파워／600W／ATX파워)
<pchero2> 어? 잘만에서 파워도 만들어요?
<drake_kr> 잘만 파워 꽤 평이 좋더라구요
<drake_kr> http://www.playwares.com/xe/?mid=mainreview&document_srl=5069633
<myobot> [링크 제목] PC메인리뷰 - [정격 500W] 중저가형 POWER SUPPLY 벤치마크
<DarkCircle> 바쁘세요 라고 하시곤 나가셨네 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> ...
<drake_kr> ??
<ihavnoth> 휴대폰이 바꿀때가 된건지 Wi-Fi 접속하다 자주 리부팅하네요...
<drake_kr> 휴대폰이 리부팅을!!
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> ihavnoth: 오늘도 야근이신가요?
<ihavnoth> 네
#ubuntu-ko 2014-05-23
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 오늘은
<bluedusk> 왜케 조용한가요?
<Markers> 저도 그건 잘 모르겟다능..
<Markers> 오늘 불금이라서 다들 조기퇴근하셧낭..
<Markers> c++에 java String 처럼 문자열 다루는 타입형 없었던가요..?
<bluedusk> string?
<Markers> 넹
<Markers> 왜 선언하면 does not name a type이라고 뜨지 -ㅁ-;
<Markers> 멤버변수로 string str; 이렇게 선언할수 없던가요?;
<Markers> ..
<Markers> 왜 코딩은 하면 할수록 수준이 낮아지는거 같다는 생각이 들까.
<Seony> 검색하니까 바로 나오는걸, 왜 검색을 안하시고 질문하시는지... ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 저 검색을 햇는데 나와요?...
<Markers> ...
<Markers> 멀까 ..;
<Markers> ..........
<Seony> c++ 문자열 선언  라고 검색하니까 바로 나오는데요
<Markers> 전 왜 제가 찾는게 안 보이죠 -_-; 먼가 제가 설명을 잘못한건가.
<Markers> 캐릭터 배열로만 다룰수 잇는건가요;
<Markers> ...
<Markers> 아하. 답을 찾았네요; 네임스페이스 문제엿군요;
<bluedusk> 사실 물어보다가 해결 되는경우도 많더라구요..;
<bluedusk> 문제는 중이 싫으면 절이 떠나야 하는...;
<Markers> ....;
<Markers> 처음에 배울때 C, C++을 제대로 못 배우다보니 구멍이 많네요
<bluedusk> 전 씨를 잘 모르지만
<bluedusk> c++도 모르네요..
<bluedusk> 하앜..
<bluedusk> Seony, 님 혹시 오픈스텍 os 어디위에다가 설치하셨었나요??
<Seony> 우분투에요
<Seony> compute 7대, controller 5대 전부 우분투입니다
<bluedusk> Seony, redaht에서는 원클릭 설치가 된다던데.. 하아
<Seony> 헐 설마요
<bluedusk> 우분투에서는 패키지 설치랑 구성을 다 해줘야 하니
<bluedusk> 힘드네요..;
<Seony> 오픈스택 페북 포럼보면, 레드햇에서 잘 안붙는다고 그러시는 분들 많던데요
<bluedusk> 그래요? 페도라가 아니라요?
<Seony> 원클릭 설치는, 굳이 필요하시면 데브스택 하시면 되죠
<bluedusk> 뭐 근데 저도 14.04에서 icehouse 올려보고 있는데
<Seony> 음... 페도라인지 레드햇인지는 잘 모르겠지만 암튼 그쪽 계열에서 잘 안된다는 분 봤어요
<bluedusk> 음...
<Seony> 아마 그런 종류의 원클릭 설치는 대부분 데브스택 같은 걸꺼에요
<Seony> 제가 여태 봐온 모든 프로덕션 레벨의 오픈스택은, 전부 수동설치 해줘야되요
<Seony> 왜냐면, floating ip pool부터 시작해서, flavor option 등등 설정해야할게 너무 많거든요
<Seony> 스토리지 구성도 그렇고, 실사용에서 원클릭은 불가능해보여요
<bluedusk> 그렇죠
<Seony> 시험삼아 해보시는거면, 데브스택 해보세요
<bluedusk> Seony, 공부삼아 하는거라서요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> http://devstack.org/
<myobot> [링크 제목] DevStack - Deploying OpenStack for Developers
<Seony> 명령어 두 줄이면 끝입니다
<bluedusk> Seony, 근데 컨트롤러가 5대면
<bluedusk> glacne나 cinder나 shift를 다 따로 두신건가요?
<Seony> cinder 대신 ceph를 구축했어요
<Seony> 정확히 말하자면, cinder랑 swift 대신 ceph를 구축한거에요
<bluedusk> 오홍 그런방법도 있군요..
<77CAALDLV> 하이욤~
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 다 늦은 저녁 퇴근시간 되서야 들어왔네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 지금 대천입니다. 출장왔다. 일끝내고 영화 한편 보려고 친구녀석 기다리는 중입니다
<pchero2> 안녕하세요~
<pchero2> 대천... 우와
<samahui> 혹 최근 영화보신분 추천 좀 해주세요.
<samahui> 대전은 많은 변화가 없는것 같아요
<samahui> 오랜만에 내려와도 항상 그대로의 느낌이네요
<drake_kr_> 흠
<drake_kr_> 그러고보니 저도 영화를 흑흑
<drake_kr_> 미국대장은 이제 끝났죠?
<samahui> 미국대장이요?
<samahui> ?
<samahui> 오랜만에 극장에 와서 뭐하고 있는지 몰라요 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr_> 미국대장2 겨울의군바리
<samahui> 고질라랑 엑스맨 하는건 아는데 고질라는 마눌님이랑 보고 싶어서 패스고
<samahui> 캡틴아메리카 윈터솔져는 봤어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 영화 오랜만에 보는건데 딱 마지막으로 봤던게 미국대장이군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 벌써 두달은 된거 같은데요
<samahui> 아직도 하나요?
<samahui> 영화를 워낙 좋아라 하기도 하고 마눌님이 제작자다보니 시사회도 많이 들어오고해서 자주 보는 편인데 이번에 몇달간 영화를 못보고 있어요 ㅜㅜ 바쁘고 아내도 아프고 오랜만에 시간 남아서 보려는데 막상 보려니 혼자보기도 그렇고 직원들이랑 보려고 했더니 다들 술마시러가고 결국 대전사는 친구 불렀는데 이놈 올때까지 기둘리면서 영
<samahui> 화 뭐있나 보고있습니다
<samahui> 마음 같아서는 고질라 보고잡은디 마눌님이 보고 싶어 했던거라 혼자보면 분명 나중에 뭔가 불이익?이 생길거 같아요 ㅎㅎ;;
<pchero2> http://michaelteeuw.nl/tagged/magicmirror
<myobot> [링크 제목] Xonay Labs | Michael Teeuw
<samahui> 걱정할 필요가 없었군요 ㅜㅜ 제가 갈 극장에서는 고질라를 안하는군요. 엑스맨 개봉으로 관들을 다 빼꼈나 보네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 엑스맨이나 봐야겠네요
<samahui> 보고 스포 실컸 해드릴께요 ㅎㅎ;;
<drake_kr_> 액스맨!
<drake_kr_> 도끼닝겐!!
<samahui> 마블의 어벤져스처럼 DC쪽 히어로가 뭉치는 저스티스리그도 영화화 한다는 소리가 있었는데 감감 무소식이네요.
<drake_kr> dcinside hero라니..
<pchero2> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 싱하형 나오나..
<pchero2> 개죽이/개벽이도..
<pchero2> 소피티아/장승업
<pchero2> 옛날 생각나네요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 님
<bluedusk> 외람된 말씀이오나
<bluedusk> 퇴근 안하시나요?? 금욜인데
<drake_kr> 집인데요
<pchero2> 헉
<samahui> dcinside... 글고보니 전 nbinside있을때 종종 갔었는데 어느덧 거대한 커뮤니티가 되어버렸군요 ㅎ
<bluedusk> 오.. 집에서 퇴근하시는거군요... =__= 부럽군요..;
<samahui> 불금입니다
<drake_kr> 벙개 하실분?
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 즐거운 주말을 맞이하기 위해서 술한잔 들이키시는겁니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 대전오시면 번개해도 되요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> 벙개하면 뭐먹나요? 소주에 좃발?
<samahui> 영화볼껀데 8시까지 오시면 볼수있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> drake_kr,  neutron 서비스가 안올라와서 개 삽질 했는데 결국 config 파일에 오타가 있었..ㅡㅡ;;
<drake_kr> 뭐 일반적인 경우네요..
<samahui> 가장 많은 오류의 원인 ... 오타...
<samahui> 사람이니 실수 할 수 도 있죠
<drake_kr> 가장 시간 많이 들이는건
<bluedusk> 오타는 나의 원수 오타를 찟어죽입시다.
<drake_kr> "음... 이름은 뭘로하지... 음...." <-
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 글고보니 오타 찾는거랑 명명하는거 두가지가 시간을 가장 많이 잡아먹는지도 모르겠네요
<samahui> 이번에도 프로젝트명 때문에 한참 해맸죠 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 실제 개발은 거의 음... ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 대충 틀만 잡으면 작업이야 일사천리죠
<bluedusk> 사실 전 개발을 할줄 몰라서 그런 고충은 없네요..
<bluedusk> 음핫학핫
<bluedusk> 미개발자의 여유
<bluedusk> 이게 띄어쓰기를 잘해야지 안그러면 정몽준 아들이 말하는 ... 미개 발 자가 될수도 있어서..
<drake_kr> 역시 정주영 손자
<samahui> 정주영 손자는 지 아비 한방에 훅 보내고 지금은 어떤 생각을 하고 있을까요
<samahui> 블금이다~ 달려 하고 있지는 않겠죠
<drake_kr> 근데 훅 보낸거 같지는 않은데요
<bluedusk> network 기반 레이드 6는 없을까요?? 흐음
<samahui> 훅 갔어야 정상이죠
<samahui> 참 우리나라 국민들은 정이 많아요. 그걸 안보내다니
<samahui> 아무튼 이제 불금을 제대로 즐겨볼까 합니다. 걱정한 술자리를 피했으니 여유롭게 영화한편보고 가볍게 목축이고 룰루랄라 서울로 올라가야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 주말 잘 보내시고 다음에 뵈요
<samahui> 불금 활활 타오르게 보내세요~
<samahui> 전 이만 나가볼께요
<adorver1> 안녕하세요.
<pchero2> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<adorver> 안녕하세요
<adorver> 혹시 콘키 같은 다른 애플리케이션 아세요?
<adorver> conky, conky-all을 소프트웨어 센터에서 설치했는데
<adorver> 터미널에서 실행하니 실행된다는 메시지만 나오고 바탕화면에 안 떠요
<ipeter> 윈도우키를 누르시고
<ipeter> conky를 쳐보세요.
<ipeter> 제가 정확한 명칭을 모르네요.
<drake_kr> 음냐음냐
<drake_kr> 레인미터같은거 없으려나..
<adorver1> conkyrc 편집 어렵네요...
<drake_kr> 그러게요
<adorver1> 특히 TEXT 부분은 웬 외계어가..
<adorver1> Tilda는 잘만 되고
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2014-05-24
<drake_kr> ㅓㅓㅓ
<autowiz> 하이요
<autowiz> 야근하는 오즈 입니다. ㅠㅠ
<Kolay> 고생 많으시네요.
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니당.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-05-25
<pchero1> 좋은 아침입니다. :)
<autowiz> 방금 점심 먹었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<pchero1> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-05-18
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 월요일 아침부터 조용~ 하네요 ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?!
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> http://kko.to/oWSEz2O6A
<ipeter> 음...+_+
<ipeter> 그냥 제 생각은 판단은 판사에게... =_=
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> @agebreak: 대표님들 연봉 백만원 올려주는건 어렵겠지만, 가고 싶은 개발자들에게 KGC나 NDC갈 수 있는 기회정도는 주실 수 있잖아요. 돈드는것도 아닌데.. 그런 기회를 주는 것만으로도, 연봉 백만원 더 주는것보다 훨씬 더 회사에 감사함을 느낄 겁니다.
<autowiz> 서니님 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 으... 매운거만 계속 먹었더니 속이 쓰라리네요..
<HolyKnight> @tipsy_I_am: @tipsy_I_am 습득하신분에게는 100만원 사례금 드릴게요 ㅜ.ㅠ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요! :)
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 좋은 아침입니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 여기 꽃가루가 심해서 아침에 알레르기 약을 하나 먹었더니... 몽~ 하네요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 몽환적 코딩이 나오는건가요? ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 파이썬 파일에 씨코딩을 할것 같아요..;;
<pchero_work> 딱.. 그런느낌..
<autowiz> 누군가 그 C 를 보고 python 으로 컨버젼을 하겠지요
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr_> ㅎ
<HolyKnight> 제이슨찡
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> 영웅찡
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<PotatoGim> 으와와와
<HolyKnight> 감자찡도
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<PotatoGim> 예압. 암 빠인...
<HolyKnight> @Mayday_KOR: 여러분의 전역복을 이베이에 팔아보세요! 폭리를 취할 수 있읍니다! pic.twitter.com/KLycgeNX08
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?!
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<samahui_WS> test
<samahui_WS> 키보드에 물쏟았어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 다 씻어내고 닦아내고 기름치고 쇼트난곳 없나 확인중입니다
<samahui_WS> 타이핑 잘 되는거 같네요
<pchero_work> 오늘 우연히 약 8년전 쓴 글을 찾았는데...
<pchero_work> 뭔가 기분이 좀 묘하네요.
<pchero_work> 그때 직장생활하면서 올린 고민글이었는데, 지금보니 느끔이 좀 이상합니다.. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> IDC Op 요원으로 근무하던 중이었는데, 직장을 그만두고 다시 학업을 마치러 갈지/말지를 고민했었는데
<pchero_work> 지금와서 보니, 댓글 달아준 사람들 하나하나가 정말 고맙고 감사하네요.. ㅎ
<ipeter> 어엇!
<ipeter> 사마휘님!!!
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_WS> 키보드에 엑시스 쏟아서 열심히 닦아네고 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 엑시스 찾으니 cctv 카메라 업체만 나오는군요
<samahui_WS> 엑기스
<samahui_WS> 키가 쫀득하니 오타나네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 커피 엑기스를 부었어요... 드랍커피 사와서 고대로 부어줬죠
<samahui_WS> 향긋하네요
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 이직했는데
<ipeter> 아주 새로 배워야할것들이 산더미네요.
<ipeter> 게다가
<ipeter> 기존에 했던 웹개발도 다시 다져야하구요
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 근데 연봉은 줄었습니다.
<ipeter> 전 어쩌나요
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 힘내세요
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 노력은 배신하지 않는다... 라는 말을 해드리고 싶네요
<lindol> 연봉 사전에 확인하시고
<lindol> 가신 게 아니신건가요? ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 아이고..
<ipeter> 그냥 저번 연봉은 해주겠다고 해서 갔는데
<ipeter> 여기 연봉은 퇴직금 포함 이라고 하네요.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 한달치 월봉을 연봉에서 뺀만큼
<lindol> 헉..
<ipeter> 깎였네요
<lindol> 그런 것은
<lindol> 계약전에
<ipeter> 푸하하
<lindol> 말을 해줘야 하는 것 아닌가..ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 전 전혀 상상도 못했어요
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 동상이몽이었죠
<lindol> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 같은 연봉은 최소한 보장해주겠다
<ipeter> (퇴직금 포함)
<lindol> 퇴직금 포함이라는 말을..
<ipeter> (전 퇴직금 포함 아님)
<lindol> 일부러 안ㅇ한 것 같네요..그러면..
<ipeter> 완전 뒤통수 맞은 느낌
<ipeter> 뭐 오래 있을곳은 아닙니다.
<lindol> ㅠㅠ
<lindol> 이것이 중소 IT 업계의 관행인걸까요? ㅠㅠ
<lindol> 예전에도 보면.. 대부분 그랬던 것 같은 느낌이네요
<lindol> 퇴직금을 왜 내 연봉에서 빼서 준다는건지 이해가 잘..ㅠ.ㅜ
<ipeter> 제가 옮기게 된 곳은
<ipeter> 대학교 부설 연구소입니다.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아놔 진짜 허탈하네요
<lindol> 헐.
<lindol> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 진짜 좀 슬펐습니다.
<ipeter> 빨리 잊어야죠
<lindol> ㅠ.ㅠ
<ipeter> 아무튼 열심히 해서
<ipeter> 11월 1일날 다시 계약서 작성하는데
<lindol> 받은 만큼만 하시고 옮기시는게 좋을 것 같아요.
<lindol> 네네 다시 계약 때 이야기를 다시 하시는게 좋을 듯 싶습니다. +_+
<ipeter> 그때는 다시 퇴직금빼고 계산해달라고 말해야겠어요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<lindol> 맥주 한병 했더니 졸리네요 ㅋ.ㅋ
<lindol> 모두 좋은 밤 보내셔요 ^ㅠ^
<samahui_WS> 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내세요 ~ ipeter님은 특히 더 즐겁게 보내세요~
<samahui_WS> 전 이만... 그나저나 다리 일주일이면 된다더니 오늘 갔더니 4주는 깁스하고 있어야 한다네요 ㅜㅜ 운동은 여름이 한창일때 시작 할 수 있겠네요
<samahui_ws> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 퇴근도 맘대로 안되네요
<samahui_ws> 아우~! 졸려요
<autowiz> 아직 안주무셨어요?
<autowiz> 힘드시겠어요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_ws> 도망가려다 일땜시 못갔거요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 슬슬 눈꺼플이 무겁네요
<samahui_ws> 몸도 마음도 피곤하고 다리도 아프고... 슬슬 자러가고 싶네요
<autowiz> 편안한 잠 주무시길~
<samahui_ws> 꾸벅꾸벅 졸고있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> autowiz님도 즐거운 밤 보내세요
<samahui_ws> 작업한거 서버에 올리고 가면 될거 같은데... 왜그런지 속도가 안나오네요 ㅎㅎ;; 20기가 올리는데 6분이나 걸리는군요
<samahui_ws> 드디어 ~ 컴백홈합니다
<samahui_ws> 내일.. 아니 몇시간 후에 뵈요~
<matthew_kim> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<matthew_kim> 안녕하세요 우분투 포럼 가입하고 싶은데 인증코드가 보이지 않아서요 혹시 어떻게 하면 볼 수 있을까요?
<Seony> 포럼이 새로 업데이트 됐군요...
<Seony> 뭔가 잘못된 거 같은데요...
<matthew_kim> 네 그 인증코드가 보이지가 않아요 ^^;
<Seony> 페북 우분투 모임 아세요?
<Seony> 아 멀리 갈거 없구나...
<Seony> TaeheeJang: 계신가요
<matthew_kim> 아 페북을 안써서 잘 몰라요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-05-19
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<matthew_kim> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> matthew_kim: TaeheeJang 이분한테 말씀하시면 될거에요.  근데 응답이 없네요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> 말씀하신게
<HolyKnight> 페북 그룹인가유
<matthew_kim> 아 네 지금 바쁘신모양이네요 ^^
<HolyKnight> 이미 팔로잉해있네유
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<TaeheeJang> Seony, matthew_kim 안녕하세요! 방금 씻고 오느라 보질 못했네요. 죄송합니다.
<matthew_kim> 안녕하세요!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 죄송할 것까지야...
<TaeheeJang> 인증 코드 확인해보고 말씀 드리겠습니다. 혹시 이메일 주소를 알 수 있을까요? 해결되는대로 알려드릴게요
<matthew_kim> 네 메일주소는 matthewkimjohnathan@gmail.com 입니다. 감사합니다
<TaeheeJang> 네^^ 이번에 저희가 새로운 사이트 오픈에 집중하고 있어서 관리자 잘 안되었나 보네요.. ㅠ
<matthew_kim> 아 정말요 사이트가 개편되는군요
<TaeheeJang> 아 포럼은 그대로 있고 Q&A 전문 사이트를 만들고 있습니다. http://www.ubuntu-kr.org/ask/
<matthew_kim> 와 페이지 이쁘네요
<TaeheeJang> 감사합니다 ^^
<Seony> 이거 혹시 파이썬 기반으로 만들어진거 맞나요?
<Seony> 아 php구나
<jun__> Seony님 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> jun__: 안녕하세요
<jun__> 오늘 위쳐3 플레이 해보시는건가요?
<jun__> 아침부터 실검에 뜰정도로 인기 많던데요
<Seony> 아 오늘 게임하려고 2일 휴가냈는데, 게임은 못하고 일하고있어요...
<Seony> 사이드 알바 뛰는게 있는데, 거기서 급한걸 처리해줘야해서...
<jun__> 헉!!!
<Seony> 실검에 뜰 정도면, 인기가 대단하긴 하네요..
<TaeheeJang> matthew_kim 님, 일단 인증 코드 부분은 시간이 오래 걸릴것 같아서 잠시 비활성화 시켰습니다. 지금 가입해보시면 잘 되실겁니다^^
<HolyKnight> 허
<HolyKnight> 투쟙
<jun__> 투잡도 능력이 되야 하는일인데;;;
<matthew_kim> 네 감사합니다 지금 바로 가입할게요 ^^
<Seony> 능력 안되요 ㅎㅎ.  걍 간단한 웹사이트에요
<matthew_kim> 가입했습니다 감사합니다 !
<TaeheeJang> 네네 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 좋은 아침입니다. 흐릿하니 덥지도 않고 선선하네요
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_ws> 선상님 저 다리 별거 아니라더니 어제 다시 가니 4주이상 반깁스한데로 걷지말고 지내라네요
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~
<jun__> 안녕하세요~~~
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> samahui_ws: 안녕하세요!!!!!
<ipeter> 언제나 반가운 사마휘님.
<ipeter> 너무 오랫만에 뵈어요.
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~
<ipeter> (물론 어제도 뵈었지만요.)
<samahui_ws> 어제 새벽에 뵈었자나요
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아이는 쑥쑥 잘 크고 있죠!?
<samahui_ws> 너무 잘크고있죠
<ipeter> 네네. 알고 있습니다. 어제 연봉으로 툴툴 거렸죠.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 여기 +_+
<samahui_ws> 연봉은 툴툴거릴만 한겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 만능이 되어야할것 같아요.
<ipeter> 병원에서 마취과에 있어서 마취과 업무만 알던 의무병이
<ipeter> 중대 의무대에 자리 옮겨서
<samahui_ws> 만능을 요하면서 연봉은 낮추다니... 능력키워서 딴데 가거나 이적을 빌미로 연봉을 올리세요
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 주사도 놓고
<samahui_ws> 군대는 하면된다! 라는 방식이죠
<samahui_ws> 누구던지 맞으면 할 수 있다고요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> DBA나 시스템 관리자들이 하는일도 여기서 해야하고..ㅠ
<ipeter> 다행이 50%정도만 웹하고
<ipeter> 50%는 제가 하고 싶은 일 할것 같습니다.
<ipeter> 근데 저보고 웹사이트 하나 만들라는...;;;;
<ipeter> 아니...;;;;
<ipeter> 조금은 =_= 심리적 두려움이 더 커요.
<ipeter> DBA들이 하던거라서 잘 모르는데..
<ipeter> 웹디자이너들이 해주는건데..
<ipeter> 뭐 이런식일까요...?
<ipeter> 구글링하고,
<ipeter> 책 읽고 난리도 아닙니다.
<ipeter> 어쩌면 학원 기초부터 다시 공부하는 그런 느낌이네요.
<jun__> 혹시 제가 계속 로그아웃했다가 로그인했다 하는식으로 보여지나요..???
<matthew_kim> irc 에서라면은 제 화면에서는 그렇게 보이지 않아요 ^^
<samahui_ws> 아니요 안보여요
<jun__> 지금 회사 인터넷이 굉장히 불안정해서요;;; 인터넷이 끊어졌다가 붙었다가 하거든요..;;
<jun__> 그래서 혹시나 하는 마음에;;; 도배를 하고 있지 않을까 하는 생각이 들어서요
<HolyKnight> http://mnews.sbs.co.kr/news/endPage.do?newsId=N1002982529&plink=TOP&cooper=SBSNEWSEND
<jun__> 우와... 대전 도심에;;;;
<HolyKnight> 흐흐
<samahui_ws> 대전 출장갈때쯤 설치되어있으면 한번 미끄러지고 오겠군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_MINILA> 대단하네..
<razGon_MINILA> 한화이글스에 슬라이드에... 대전 방문의 해네요.
<razGon_MINILA> 호남 사람들하고 대전에 가까운 경상도 사람들은 코스트코 많이 방문..
<razGon_MINILA> 문경등에서 오신분들....ㅋ
<jun__> 크~ 내일 대전출장인데... 내일은 한화경기가 문학에서 있는 날이네요;;; 아쉬워라~
<ipeter> 와....
<samahui_ws> 지지난주 대전 갔을때는 부산에서 경기해서 저도 못봤었어요
<samahui_ws> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 다음에 서울에서 두산과 경기하면 꼭 가서 봐야겠습니다
<samahui_ws> 한화다니는 친구에게 부탁하면 한화경기표는 구해주더군요...다만 한화그룹회사원들과 함게 앉아서 봐야 한다는 ㅎㅎ;;
<jun__> 아 저도 그이야기 들었어요 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 한화팬이다보니 이야기 하다가 표 이야기 나오면
<jun__> 줄수는 있는데 그 좌석이 지정이 되어있다고 하더라구요
<jun__> 한화 계열 사람들이 보는 좌석 표라서 그쪽에 앉으면 한화사람들이라 더 불편할수 있다고....ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 전 4월 마지막주에 두산 한화전 보러 갔었는데
<jun__> 그때 한화가 이겨서 엄청 재밌게 봤죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 네 3루측 인데 전체 한번에 매입하는거 같더라고요
<samahui_ws> 전 앉아있는데 직원들 나눠주는 음식이나 티셔츠 주려고해서 곤란했었죠 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 언제 표 구하실때 저도 꼽사리로좀....헤헤헤~
<jun__> 전 경기를 볼수만 있다면 한화직원 사칭정도는 할수 있습니다! ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 거래처 물밑뇌물이죠 ㅋ
<samahui_ws> 받으면 안되는데 마리한화라 받게 되더라는 ㅎㅎ;;
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_ws> 친구먹었더니 자꾸 경기있을때 주네요. 다음에 받으면 여기다 풀어버릴께요
<samahui_ws> 뭐 덕분에 거기 일해줄때 안해줘도 될거 좀 해주게 되었었죠
<samahui_ws> 지금은 일 끝났는데도 가끔 술마시자고 부르고 표주고 그러면서 귀찮(?)게 합니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<jun__> 오우~ 한화 계열 어디로 들어가세요..???
<jun__> 저는 작년에 63빌딩에 한화생명 잠깐 들어갔었는데;; 지금은 안가구.. 지금은 여의도에 한화투자증권들어가요
<jun__> 비도 슬슬 오려고 하는데.. 외근 나갈 생각하니 막막하네요 ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> 식사 잘 하셨나요?
<ipeter> 학교 밥이 싸긴 싸네요.
<jun__> 저는 외근나가는 관계로... 오늘은 그냥 잠수!!! 모두 즐거운 오후되세요~
<scurfier> 질문드립니다. 영화상영시 사용되는 DCP(디지털시네마패키지)를 복사하기 위하여 imac에 우분투12.04를 usb로 부팅하여 사용중입니다. 그런데, 궁금한것이 업체에서 받아온 DCP를 외장하드로 마운트 하였을 때, 정상적으로 마운트도 되고 읽히지만, Label을 변경하기 위해 Gparted를 실행하여 ë³´ë©´, 해당 하드디스크는 unallocated로 인식ì
<scurfier> 처음 리눅스를 사용하는 터라, 힘든 점이 많습니다. 고수님들 도와주세요ㅠㅠ
<scurfier> 특이한 점은 제가 복사를 위해 ext2로 포맷한 다른 하드디스크에는 lost+found 폴더가 있는데, 업체에서 받아온 그 디스크에는 lost+found폴더가 없습니다.
<samahui_ws> 밥먹고 왔습니다
<samahui_ws> 오늘은 좀 늦게 먹었네요
<samahui_ws> jun__ 제가 파견나간게 아니라 팀원들 파견보냈었죠. 이미 일은 다 끝나서 요즘은 다른 프로젝트에 투입들 된지 오랩니다
<samahui_ws> 그나저나 날씨가 흐릿한데 비는 안오고 좀 우중충한 기분이 생기는군요. 아침까지는 서늘하니 좋았는데 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_ws> 밥먹으면서 뉴스를 보니 단통법 피해서 보조금 많이 준다고 연합뉴스에서 뭐라카는군요... XX 국민이 싸게 사면 잘못된거죠... 통신사가 바가지 씌우는건 괜찮고... 아 더러워서 폰 겔스6엣지로 넘어가지 말고 쭈욱 4로 버텨야겠네요
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 통신사에서 방통위에게 퍼준돈이 얼마일텐데..
<ipeter> 방통위에서 열심히 쉴드 쳐줘야죠!!!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> @clien_net: 코에이 테크모, 삼국지 13 발표  j.mp/1c1Vqel
<samahui_ws> 비왔었군요... 실내에만 있으니 몰랐네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_ws> 삼국지는 진득하게 우려먹는군요
<samahui_ws> 신장의야망 시험판 주제에...
<Seony> 오늘 위쳐3 나오는데, 저는 내일되야 할 수 있겠군요....
<Seony> 한국시간으로 저녁 8시인가..
<samahui_ws> 워쳐 기어이 나오는군요
<Seony> 네 드디어 나옵니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 전 그보다는 한글화된 드퀘 히어로즈를 기다리고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_ws> 게임 돌릴 기기는 있는데 시간이 없는게 한이네요
<razGon_MINILA> 혹시 아마존 에코 사용해보신분?
<Seony> 에코는 뭐에요?
<razGon_MINILA> http://www.amazon.com/oc/echo/
<razGon_MINILA> 아이언맨의 자비스요.
<samahui_ws> 아이폰이상의 음성인식율이라던데...
<samahui_ws> 영어만이겠죠?
<samahui_ws> 하나 있으면 싶기는한데 그렇다고 확 땡기지는 않네요
<razGon_MINILA> 가격이 아마존 프라임은 99달러
<razGon_MINILA> 지금은 149달러로 ㅂ변경
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 다음 모델을 보려구요..
<razGon_MINILA> 이게 울아이들 초등학교되면 영어 스파링 파트너 될거 같아서요..
<razGon_MINILA> 영어 대화가 되는 기기가 25만원?[배송+관세]
<razGon_MINILA> 영어대화되는 스피커.ㅋ
<samahui_ws> 원어민 강사를 100달러대로 갖게되는거군요
<samahui_ws> 근데 프라임 99달러는 매력있네요
<razGon_MINILA> 다음 세대를 기대하겟습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 근데 한국ㅇ어 에코 나오는 건 아닌지..ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<samahui_ws> razGon님 말씀듣고 찾아보니 생각보다 국내에 구입한 사람이 좀 되나보네요
<samahui_ws> 리뷰들이 올라와있군요
<Seony> 드디어 위쳐 플레이 가능하네요
<Seony> 전 게임하러 갑니다
<samahui_ws> 즐거운 게임타임 되세요...인데 벌써 가셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 삼국지 13이 나온다네요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ https://www.gamecity.ne.jp/sangokushi13/
<pchero_work> 2015 12.10 발매 예정!
<pchero_work> 11 같은 느낌입니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 내수 아닐까요
<samahui_ws> 복돌과 예전만 못한 인기로 11망하고 12부터 내수만 내놓는거 같던데요
<pchero_work> 13.. 시대가 시대이니.. 그래도 스팀 발매 하지 않을까요? ㅠㅠ
<samahui_ws> 저도 그랬으면 합니다만 과연 어떨지 모르겠네요
<ipeter> 새 직장은 작업장의 특성상
<ipeter> 우분투를 싱글  OS로 사용하네요
<ipeter> 이참에 맥을 하나 구매할까요?
<ipeter> =_=
<pchero_work> 오호 새 직장이 어디시죠?
<pchero_work> 우분투라닛! ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 쿼리 날릴께요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 돈없는데...ㅠ
<ipeter> 써니님 오락하러 가셨나요
<ipeter> 8월쯤에 back to the school 할인할텐데
<ipeter> 대대적
<pchero_work> back to the school?
<HolyKnight> 백 투 더 맥이 아닌가
<pchero_work> 커피 두잔째.. 졸린 하루입니다. ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 학교 새로 시작할때쯤(8월에) back to the school 할인같은거 하는것 같아요.
<pchero_work> ipeter: 스팀 할인 행사인가요?
<ipeter> 아니요
<ipeter> 보통 베스트바이에서
<ipeter> 맥관련 제품 행사입니다.
<samahui_ws> 전 요즘은 정말 시간 없어서 게임이라고는 하스스톤 가끔 패드로 한두판 하는게 다예요
<samahui_ws> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 새로 장만한 컴퓨터가 아쉬워해요... 주말에 마눌님과 아기님을 처가집에 모셔다주고 확 게임이나 해볼까 싶은 충동이 일어나네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 컴퓨터 새로 사셨군요!
<ipeter> 축하드려요!
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ 감사합니다... 근데 새로 샀다기보다는 회사에서 구입한거 하나 빼왔습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_ws> 그래도 나름 제온 들어간 놈에다가 GTX970를 달아준거라  게임할만 합니다.
<samahui_ws> 문제는 거진 게임 할 시간이 없다는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아이패드를 팔아야하나요?
<ipeter> 새 직장은 인터넷을 뚫어놔서
<ipeter> 컴으로 써칭 하다보니
<ipeter> 당췌 아이패드 켜질 않네요.
<Seony> 위쳐 2시간 해보고 왔습니다.
<Seony> 무지 재밌어요
<PotatoGim> 위쳐3 말씀하시는거죠?ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 한글패치가 없이 출시됐다는 뉴스를 본 것 같은데...
<Seony> PC판만요
<Seony> 콘솔은 한글 잘 나와요
<PotatoGim> 큭.. PC도 스펙 맞출 엄두가 안나서 콘솔은 상상 밖이네요..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그러시면 오히려 콘솔이 더 싸게 먹히지 않나요?
<Seony> 콘솔이야 한 번 사면, 적어도 5년은 쓰실텐데...
<HolyKnight> @_ggun: 개인적으로는 유승준을 좀 불쌍하다고 생각하고 있었는데~ 병역의무가 38세까지만 있어서 39세가 된 올해 돌아올 준비하는 모습을 보니~ 아 내가 헛생각했구나 싶음~
<PotatoGim> kkj
<commania> 엠씨몽도 마찬가지죠
<commania> 서른 넘자마자 돌아옴
<samahui_ws> 의무를 피하면 권리도 내놔야죠
<Cantide> hello
<samahui_ws> 어제 밤샘했더니 오늘은 도저히 안되겠네요
<samahui_ws> 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내시고 내일뵈요 전 이만 들어갑니다
<matthew_kim> 안녕하세요~
<raven> 허허
<samahui_ws> 좋은 아침 입니다
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-05-20
<HolyKnight> http://www.skypeople.me/skypeople/member/login.do
<samahui_ws> 소개팅 사이트.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 게임하려고 휴가 2일 냈는데, 오늘이 마지막이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아침에 잠깐 어디 갔다가 지금까지 했는데, 수많은 웹진이 찬사를 한 이유가 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ 워쳐땜시 휴가까지 쓰셨군요
<Seony> 네.  아주 맘에 듭니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 안그래도 저도 간만에 게임 좀 해보고 싶어서 아내를 주말에 처가집으로 휴가(?) 보내고 놀아볼까 생각만 해보고 있습니다
<samahui_ws> 근데 다리아픈 사람 놔두고 어떻게 가냐는 속없는 소리를 듣게 될거 같아요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 흐...  그것도 그렇네요...
<samahui_ws> 병원 첨 갔을때는 뼈다친거 아니라 일주일정도면 정상적으로 움직일 수 있다더니 다시 갔더니 4주 끊어주네요
<Seony> 보이는 것보다 심각했었꾼요
<samahui_ws> 인대손상이 심했었나봐요
<samahui_ws> 말목 마디가 벌어졌더라고요
<Seony> 헛 저런...
<Seony> 정말 최소 3주는 쉬셔야겠군요
<samahui_ws> 네 그래서 일주일 정도 휴가 냈는데 일땜시 2일 밤샘했습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_ws> 오전에 일보고 주말까지는 쉴라고요
<Seony> 푹 쉬세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 그래서 게임이 땡겨요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 콘솔은 구매 안하셨죠?
<samahui_ws> 플스4 준비해뒀습니다 만... 방 깊숙히 숨겨놨죠 흐흐흐
<samahui_ws> PC새로 맞춰서 우선은 PC게임을 할거 같아요
<Seony> 아~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일단 위쳐3가, 제작자 실수로 한글패치가 빠졌어요
<samahui_ws> 플스4는 드래곤퀘스트 신작을 해볼라고 구입해놨죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아마 오늘인가 내일인가 나올 거에요
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ ;;
<Seony> 혹시나 구입하시게된다면, 플스용으로 사시거나, PC용은 확인하고 사세요.
<samahui_ws> 그래야겠군요
<samahui_ws> 6월초에는 드퀘를 달릴 계획이고 우선은 저도 3달려야겟군요
<samahui_ws> 패치 나오는거 봐서 달려야겠네요
<Seony> 드퀘 히어로즈가 6월달에 나오는군요
<samahui_ws> 한글판이요
<Seony> 6월달에는 배트맨 아캄나이트가 나오는데... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 일본판은 이미 나온지 좀 되었죠
<Seony> 배트맨 영상 아직 못보셨죠?
<samahui_ws> 네 배트맨도 해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그거 보시면, 드퀘도 2순위로 밀리실 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 봤어요 저번에 누가 올렸었어요
<Seony> 아 보셨군요...  진짜 영화인지 게임인지...
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ 드퀘를 원래 좋아해서 밀리지는 않을겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어디서 본건데, 게임제작사가 헐리우드에 괜한 열등감을 갖고있다는 식으로 얘기하더라구요..
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_ws> 아내에게 플스4를 어떻게 밝히느냐라는 지상과제가 있어서 당분간은 PC게임으로 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_ws> 주말에 역시 처가집으로 보낼까 싶어요
<Seony> 꼭 성공하시길 바라겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ 네
<samahui_ws> 후딱 일하고 냉큼 도망가야죠
<samahui_ws> 연휴를 즐겨봐야겠네요
<HolyKnight> http://www.skypeople.me/skypeople/member/login.do
<HolyKnight> 아
<HolyKnight> 여기에 링크했었네
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요... 날씨가 쾌청하네요~
<imsu> Seony: 겜돌이 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<commania> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 굳모닝?
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<HolyKnight> @Naridy: 헤스티아 움짤 분석 프레젠테이션 http://www.inven.co.kr/board/powerbbs.php?come_idx=2652&l=355399 공돌이는... 글렀다
<PotatoGim> 첫번째 댓글...ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 학교축제네요.
<ipeter> 날씨도 좋고
<ipeter> 이것저것 사먹으니 참 좋네요.
<bluedusk> ipeter: 오랬만이에요
<PotatoGim> 축제 즐기기에 딱 좋은 날씨죠~
<ipeter> 예
<ipeter> 오랫만에 뵙습니다.
<ipeter> 그동안 무고하셨나요?1
<bluedusk> 무고는 아니고 이직해서 오늘 첫출근했어요
<bluedusk> 간만에 윈도우 쓰려니 불편해죽겠네요...
<bluedusk> 윈도우는 게임할때나 쓰는거라고 했는데
<ipeter> 저도 이직 3일째 입니다.
<ipeter> 전 원래대로 윈도우 쓰고 있어요.
<ipeter> 원래는 우분투 써야하는데요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> ipeter: 어디로 이직 하셨는데요?
<bluedusk> 파견이 아니라 이직 하신거에요?
<ipeter> sp.
<ipeter> 네.
<ipeter> 학교 연구소로 이직하였습니다.
<HolyKnight> @yoTigressss: 그리고 그 요즘은 여자들이 더 좋다는 거기가 삼성...... 국내 사기업중 여성차별이 가장 적은곳. 뭐.. 진보오퐈들이야 삼성을 욕하고 싶겠지만... 그래도 거기만큼 성평등 신경쓰고 제조 라인 직공들이 우대 받는곳도 없어................
<PotatoGim> 그렇게 백혈병에 걸렸습니다...
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<ipeter> 아.
<ipeter> 혹시 파이썬은 형상관리도구 뭐 사용하는지 아시나요?
<bluedusk> git?
<PotatoGim> 언어가 다르다고 해도 형상 관리 도구는 보편적인 것들을 사용하죠~
<PotatoGim> git도 좋고~ svn도 좋고~ mercurial도 좋고~
<pchero_work> git 추천요~~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 기존에 있던게 있다면 그냥 익숙한거 쓰시는게 좋고... 새로 하신다면 git으로~
<bluedusk> 헐 여대라니...;
<PotatoGim> 오늘 하루도 고생들 많으셨습니다... 즐거운 저녁 보내세요~
<ehem> arch linux를 안쓰는 이유는?
<PotatoGim> ...
<PotatoGim> 쓰고 있습니다.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<ehem> gentoo 를 안쓰는 이유?
<pchero_work> 우분투에 비해서 불편해서..
<autowiz> 예전부터 일하시던분들은 레뎃이나 센트를 벗어나지를 않으시려고 하더라구요
<autowiz> 시대는 바뀌는거 같은데 무조건 배척하시니 답답한 심정이네요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-05-21
<jun__> 안녕하세요~ 이틀만에 들어왔습니다~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<jun__> 어제도 지고 그제도 졌습니다..ㅜㅜ 마리한화야구가 점점 힘을 잃어가나봐요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ~~^^
<bluedusk> hi
<bluedusk> i doen't setup hangul ime
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 리붓 좀 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> wait few hour
<razGon_MINILA> 상대가  에스케이라서. 그런거죠
<razGon_MINILA> 곰은 사자에게 나는 동물의 왕이야!! 하고 햇다가 뒤지게 맞았다는 후문이......
<jun__> 와.. 어제 25:4였나??? 삼성이 정말 탈탈 털더라구요
<razGon_MINILA> 6.25요.
<razGon_MINILA> 그에 비하면 독수리와 비룡전은 잘한거에요.ㅋ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?!
<jun__> 안녕하세요~~~
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<jun__> 안녕하십니까~~~
<jun__> 언제부턴가 전 인사만 하는거 같아요..;;;;
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요.. 저도 거들어 드릴께요
<bluedusk> 인사하는거..
<jun__> bluedusk 님 안녕하세요^^;; 감사합니다~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 제가 잠시 인포의 역활을 하고 있었어요 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 역시 5월은 결혼의 달이네요;;; 아 내 주머니 사정이 안좋은데;;;크흑~
<razGon_MINILA> http://www.g9.co.kr/Display/VIP/Index/626173058
<razGon_MINILA> 이가격이면 괜찮은 가격인가요?
<jun__> 오우~ 기계식 키보드! +_+
<razGon_MINILA> 아이들에게 그림그리게 하니 좋아하더군요. 53pencil로요. 단점은 너무 험하게 써써 벌써 고무 2ㅂ번 벗겨짐.ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> http://www.g9.co.kr/Display/VIP/Index/574240341
<razGon_MINILA> 이런건 어떨지요?
<ipeter> 저 참 궁금한게 있는데요
<ipeter> 국가 프로젝트 참여라는 명목으로
<ipeter> 들어가려 하는데
<ipeter> 1800이네요
<ipeter> 학사학위로요
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> ipeter, 님 여대라뇨!!!
<ipeter> 오히려 국가 프로젝트로 계약직으로 들어가면 더 많이 줘야하는거 아닌가요?
<ipeter> bluedusk 어디서 들으셨나요?
<bluedusk> -_-?
<bluedusk> 아이피 조회하면 나오는데요 뭘 들을 것까지야..
<ipeter> 허허
<ipeter> 그다지 기분은 좋지 않네요.
<ipeter> 신상털리는것 같고, 뒷조사 하는것 같아서요.
<bluedusk> 그렇군요..
<bluedusk> 죄송합니다.;
<ipeter> 어쩔수 없지요.
<ipeter> bluedusk: 근데 실례지만 뭐때문에 제 위치는 알아보신건지 여쭤봐도 될까요?
<bluedusk> ipeter, 이직 하셨다길래 그냥 나가실때 뜨는 아이피만 조회해봤을뿐이에요..
<ipeter> bluedusk: 어디로 이직했는지 궁금하셨군요.
<bluedusk> 일단 저 밥먹으러 다녀와서 마저 혼날께요..ㅠㅠ
<jun__> 저도 식사하고 오겠습니다.
<Matthew_Kim> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요?
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz> 요즘 잠이 살짝 많아 졌네요
<autowiz> 새벽에도 잠들어버리고 음... 간만에 충전을 좀 해야 하나봅니다.
<bluedusk> autowiz, 안녕하세요 (__)
<Hee> 안녕하세요 +_ +/
<bluedusk> 음.. 요즘엔 채널도 조용하네요
<bluedusk> 망한건가요??!?!
<bluedusk> DarkCircle,
<PotatoGim> ...
<PotatoGim> 다들 눈코 뜰 새가 없이 바쁘신 게 아닐까요? ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 하지만 항상 저만 한가하군요
<HolyKnight> @rigmania: 진짜 파워블로거 카부터님의 애드포스트 하루 수입이 60만원이라고... 블로그는 죽었네 어쩌네 해도 Top에 드는 사람들은 충분히 수익을 얻는 모양임. 굉장하다. http://blog.naver.com/a1231724/220362931126
<imsu> 즐거운 하루 마무리들 하소서~~ ^^
<autowiz> 요즘 너무 바쁘네요 .. ㅠㅠ 바빠도 사무실 있으면 irc 도 해가면서 하는데
<autowiz> 외근이 많다보니 거의 저녁에나 되야 보네요
<PotatoGim> 아이고... 학교 한번 다녀오니 너무 피곤하네요...
<DarkCircle> 끙.
<DarkCircle> 저번주 토욜 가서
<DarkCircle> 오늘 돌아왔 -ㅅ-..
<autowiz> 모든분들 화이팅 이요~~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 전 이만 잠자리에 들겠습니다.
<sdes> 안녕 하세요 오늘 처음 온 사람 입니다. freenode.net은 서버가 닫혔나요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 여기가 freenode입니다...
<sdes> 아 그렇네여 일반  irc로는 접속이 안되나여?
<Work^Seony> 됩니다
<sdes> 주소를 안보고 있었네여
<sdes> 음... 제가 설정을 이상하게 한듯하네여 다시 해봐야겟네여
<Work^Seony> 접속되셨네요
<sdes> 넹
<sdes> 한글이 꺠지네여
<sdes> ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> UTF-8로 하세요.
<crasy_> 오오
<crasy_> 되네여 감사합니다. 늦은시간에 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://okky.kr/article/279840?note=947420
<HolyKnight> http://gall.dcinside.com/board/view/?id=best&no=791958
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=kKtGVJiOC2Q
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 (__)
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 저도 한 100만년 연습하면 저정도 그릴 수 있을까요? ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-05-22
<Work^Seony> 사이드로 알바 하나 하고잇는게 엄청 스트레스 받네요...
<Work^Seony> 돈 받을 땐 좋았는데, 귀찮게 해서 스트레스 쌓이니까 괜히 시작한듯 싶어요..
<autowiz> 전에 외부 사이트 얘기하시던거 그건가 보내요
<autowiz> 보네요
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저도 부업하고싶은데 뭘해야 할지 모르겠어요
<autowiz> 인형 눈이나 바느질 할까요? ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 저도 부업..ㅠ
<autowiz> 블더님 저희 사무실에서 알바 좀 하실래요?
<bluedusk> autowiz, 무슨 알바요?
<bluedusk> 인형눈 바느질?
<autowiz> 저 심심할때 저랑 수다도 떠시고 , 뭐 바쁘면 코딩도 좀 해주시고 , 가끔 로그 쌓이면 로그도 좀 지워주시고
<bluedusk> 알바비만 주신다면이야
<autowiz> 일당 만원   ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 일당 만원이면
<bluedusk> 시간당 얼마인건가요?
<bluedusk> 한시간만 해드리면 되는건가요????
<autowiz> 네 100분만 해주시면 됩니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 차비가 더드는  ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 원격으로 할께요
<autowiz> 히잉~ ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 아니 요즘 세상에 원격이 안된다뇨!!
<bluedusk> 이건 명백한 !!
<autowiz> 되는데 제가 외로워서 그렇지요...
<bluedusk> 그럼 아가씨랑 영화보세요
<bluedusk> 어벵져스2!
<autowiz> 요즘 부쩍 외롭네요 .. 공동묘지라도 가서 친구 할 사람 찾아봐야 할거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 서니님 어벤져스 보셨어요?
<autowiz> 대박 인기라는데요 ...
<autowiz> 복수자들 이라고 해석하면 되나 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 아직 못봤어요
<Work^Seony> 여기서도 사람 무지 많아서 나중에 보려구요
<autowiz> 사모님도 그런장르 좋아하실려나요?
<Work^Seony> 즐겨보진 않지만 좋아는 해요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 제 친구중에 마블 광팬이 하나 있어서 ㅋ
<autowiz> 저는 처음에 정말 이해가 안갔어요 저게 저렇게 좋을까 하고 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 미국애들은 많이 좋아해요
<Work^Seony> 어릴 때 마블만화를 보고 자라다보니 자연스럽게 좋아해지더라구아ㅛ
<autowiz> 거기다 마들 캐릭들이 때거지로 나오는 어벤져스 라면 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그 마블사의 핵심 일러스트가 토종 한국사람인거 아세요?
<autowiz> 때거지 가 아니라 떼거지 이군요
<autowiz> 교포2세 이런분도 아니구요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아니에요
<Work^Seony> 기억이 좀 가물가물한데, 확실히 아닐 거에요
<autowiz> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 새로운 사실을 하나 알게 되었네요 ....
<Work^Seony> 음... 지금 찾아보니까, 태어난건 한국에서 태어난게 맞는데, 어릴때 이민 갔나보네요'
<Work^Seony> https://namu.wiki/w/%EC%A7%90%20%EB%A6%AC
<Work^Seony> 여기에 자세히 나와있어요
<Work^Seony> 여기도 http://www.g-novel.com/79
<bluedusk> 저 인터넷 아이피가 충돌나서 이제 왔어요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> http://media.daum.net/society/others/newsview?newsid=20150522030441244
<ipeter> 여기서 나눈대화 구글링에서 검색이 되네요.
<HolyKnight> 누군가가
<HolyKnight> 서버에 자동 저장하나봐유
<HolyKnight> 아니면 여기 주인장이 ㅇㅇ
<bluedusk> ipeter, 예전부터 해당 채널 대화 로그는 인터넷 검색 됐어요
<bluedusk> 별도로 캐노니컬? 측에서 저장해서 공개 하는걸로 아는데요..
<bluedusk> 공식 사용자 채널이라서
<ipeter> 수고하세요!
<ipeter> 저는 이만 가보겠습니다!
<autowiz> 또 출장 다녀 오겠습니다.
<bluedusk> autowiz, 어디로 가시는데요?
<matthew_kim> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 그리고 지금 출발 . =3
<bluedusk> DarkCircle, 어디가시는데요?
<bluedusk> 퇴근 안하시나요?
<bluedusk> 벌써 해떨어졌는데...
<HolyKnight> 이미퇴근
<PotatoGim> ...
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 금요일 잘 보내고 계신가요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저는 금요일은 가능하면 일정 빼고 , 한주 마무리 하고 퇴근 할려고 노력중인데  노력만 하고 잇네요
<autowiz> 보통은 바빠서 정신이 없는 ㅋ 어제도 9시 넘어서 퇴근 ㅋ
<Seony> 흐... 힘드시겠군요....
<autowiz> 몸도 마음도 지쳐가는 요즘 입니다. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 전 이제 그렇게까지는 몸이 못버티겠던데요...  운동해도 야근하고는 상관없이 나이와 비례하는거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저도 조금은 그런것도 같습니다.
<autowiz> 나이가 숫자에 불과하긴 무슨 .. 나이드니까 힘들어요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 34 , 35 까진 좀 더 나았던거 같은데요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저도 한 33, 34살 때는 한창 유학생이던 시절인데 그래도 그땐 밤새가면서 공부했거든요... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 마음만은 아직도 밤새면서 공부도 하고그러고 싶은데 .. 아니 어쩌면 마음이 지치니까 몸이 덩달아 못따라 가는거 같기도 하네요
<autowiz> 어릴땐 ..  처음엔 ... 새롭고 신비한 경험이니까 무엇이든 재미있고 의욕이 생기다가
<autowiz> 나이가 들면서 .. 뭐 시들시들해지는게 아닌가 싶기도 하고....   생각보다 제가 이런 철학적인 생각을 많이 한답니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 사람은 왜 태어났나 하는 주제로 한 1년은 고민했던적도 있었어요...
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음모론에 빠지면 위험하실 분이군요
<autowiz> 음모론엔 쉽게 빠지지 않아요 ㅋㅎ
<autowiz> 해킹 공부하면서 , 비관적이거나 부정정인 면까지 늘 같이 생각해보는게 일상이 되서
#ubuntu-ko 2015-05-23
<autowiz> 한국은 월요일 까지 연휴인데 다들 휴가라던가 여행일정 없으신지요 ㅎㅎ
<ehem> 여러분들은 어떤일을 하시나요?
<autowiz> 서버관리자 , 프로그래머 등등 계시지요
<ehem> 그렇쿤요. 한국에서 IT하면 힘들고 돈도 별로 못번다는데, 동의하시나요?
<ehem> 프로그래밍을 좋아하긴 하는데 소문이 그렇더라구요
<autowiz> 정당한 대우를 받으면서 일하는 사람이 적다고들 하고 저도 그렇게 생각합니다.
<ehem> 언제쯤 나아질까요? 미국은 프로그래머들이 제일 많이버는데
<ehem> ...]
<Seony> 평생 안나아질거라고 봅니다
<autowiz> 히잉 서니님 그런 말씀을 ㅠㅠㅠ
<ehem> 아쉽네요
<autowiz> 제가 대통령을 나갈 수 도 없고 말이지요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그게, 우리나라의 문화적 기반이 되는 유교사상 때문에, 컴퓨터 뿐만 아니라 모든 분야가 다 그럴 거라고 생각해요..
<ehem> 솔직히 노조를 시작해야된다고 봅니다.
<ehem> 다른직종은 다 노조있는데
<ehem> 윗사람들이 이용해먹는게 자주있으면
<ehem> 바꿔야죠
<Seony> 노조 있어도 크게 영향은 없을 거 같은데요.  아마 노조가 생기면, 그 내부의 높은 사람들끼리 비리가 생기겠죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 미국은 노조 없어도 문제 없잖아요...
<Seony> 노동법을 뜯어고쳐야죠...
<Seony> 미국처럼 노동법 무서워서 아예 문제를 안만들게끔...
<autowiz> 저희 회사 앞에도 , 근무 시간 ,연차휴가 잘 지켜지는지 설문조사도 하고
<autowiz> 하는데  거의 잘 안되고 있지요
<ehem> 미국에서 프로그래머들은 노조 필요가 없죠. 워낙 일자리가 많고 월급도 다른직종보다 워낙쎄니
<ehem> 우리나라에서는 필요하다고 봅니다. IT쪽의 산업을 촉진시키려면
<Seony> 미국은 월급 낮은 직종도 그런 것과는 상관이 없어요.  그만큼 노동법이 쎄거든ㄷ요
<autowiz> 문화 자체가 많이 다른것도 같아요
<Seony> 네 그것도 있죠
<autowiz> 우리나라는 일단 비리같은게 많아서 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 뭐 사실 노조니 뭐니하는 것보다 더 심각한건, 울나라 인구가 심각할 정도의 속도로 줄고있다는 거에요..
<autowiz> 자기돈으로 회사 만들어서 돈벌면 자기꺼 . 사업 망하면 개인 파산
<autowiz> 미국은 출자 받아서 회사 운영하고 사장도 개인 회사가 개인건 아닌걸로
<Seony> autowiz, 참고로 미국은 주식회사 세우는데 50만원 밖에 안들어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 눈에 보이는것만 ( 건설 이런거 ) 중요하고 소프트웨어 , 기술은 그냥 싸게싸게 할 수 있다고만 생각하는 문화도 문제구요
<Seony> autowiz님도 늦기 전에 빨리 나오세요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 당장 먹고 살아야하니까
<ehem> ^
<autowiz> 조금만 여유 생기면 바로 튈려구요
<ehem> 어디로? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 기왕가는거 먼대로 가야지요
<autowiz> 안드로메다 ~
<ehem> 미국이 좋다좋다하는데 프로그래머로써 어떻게 준비를 할까요
<ehem> 영어는 왠만큼 합니다.
<Seony> 그럼 어떤 비자든 받아서 미국으로 가셔야죠
<autowiz> 오오 좋으시겠습니다. 실례지만 ehem 님 나이거 어떻게 되시는지요
<ehem> 뭐 취업비자 받기가 워낙 힘들다고 해서 ㅜㅜ
<ehem> 25
<Seony> 한국에서 취업비자를 바로 받으실 생각하심 안되구요,
<Seony> 학생비자 같은걸 받아서 일단 몸이 먼저 들어가시는게 중요해요
<autowiz> 어짜피 랭귀지 스쿨 졸업안하면 현지 취업도 잘 안된다고 들었구요
<ehem> 돈이 많이들거가겠죠?
<ehem> 들어
<autowiz> 돈 생각많이 하다보면 시작도 못합니다. 일단 의지만 가지고 질러야 한다고 생각합니다.
<Seony> 랭귀지 스쿨?  누가 그래요?
<autowiz> 안그럼 나이 들어서 계속 후회 하게되는경우도 있습니다.
<ehem> 서니님은 미국에 계신가요?
<Seony> 네
<autowiz> 서니 : 아 아닌가요?
<ehem> 오.. 어떻게 간거?
<Seony> 음...  졸업 안하면 취업이 안된다기보다는요,
<Seony> 최소한의 영어가 안되면 안된다는 소리겠죠...
<autowiz> 언어소통 문제인건가요?
<Seony> 제가 아는 정말 유능한 프로그래머 한 분이 얼마 전에 저희쪽 면접 보셨는데,
<autowiz> 대학교 어학당 졸업안하면 현지 취업하기가 힘들다고 들어서
<Seony> 몇마디 안하고 면접 끝냈더라구요..
<Seony> 그거 보니까, 최소한 상대방이 내 말을 알아들을 수 있다는 확신은 있어야하는거 같아요
<Seony> 그분이, 한국에서 나름 신의 직장 같은 곳에 계셨던 분이거든요..
<ehem> 한국에서 경력쌓으면 미국에서 면접이 잘 잡히나요?
<ehem> 서류만보고 버릴까봐 걱정 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 국가가 중요하다기보단,
<Seony> 뭘 했느냐가 중요하죠..
<ehem> 동의합니다.
<ehem> 외국인입장에서 취업하는게 어떤지가 궁금하네요. 평범한 직장인이요. 뭐 올림피아드 나가서 금상따고, 서울대 졸업 이런거 말고
<Seony> 어떤지 라는게 무슨 뜻이죠?
<ehem> 면접따는게 얼마나 힘든지
<Seony> 어렵냐 쉽냐를 물으신다면, 아무래도 좀 더 어려울 수밖에 없죠
<ehem> 저는뭐 지금 지잡대 컴공 4학년인데
<Seony> 일단 미국인이 아니면, 법적으로 해줘야할 것도 많고, 언어 문제도 그렇고, 비용도 더 많이 들고 복잡하거든요
<ehem> 졸업후 취업후 경력좀 쌓아서 미국회사에 원서를 넣어볼까 합니다.
<ehem> 경력한 3~5년 정도?
<Seony> 한국에 있는 미국회사요?  아니면 미국 현지에 있는 회사에 바로요?
<autowiz> 언어 준비만 된다면 제 생각엔 한국 경력없이 바로 가는게 더 나을거 같은데요
<ehem> 미국쪽으로 가는게 목적이니, 미국현지가 더 좋겠지만
<ehem> 뭐 2지망으로 한국에 있는 미국회사
<Seony> 미국현지로 바로 가는건, 자신있게 포기하시라고 말씀드립니다.
<ehem> 예 이해합니다.
<Seony> 박사학위 있어도 바로 가는건 어려워요.
<ehem> 서니님은 어떤 절차를 밟으셨어요?
<Seony> 유학 -> 졸업 -> 취업
<Seony> 제일 쉽죠
<autowiz> 그러니까 미국으로 바로가서 거기서 취업준비하면서 지네는거지요. 한국에서 살다보면 대부분 한국에 계속 살게 되는경우가 많더라구요
<Seony> 네 맞아요.
<Seony> 한국에 계속 있다보면, 그 생활에 충실해야하다보니 어쩔 수 없습니다
<Seony> 여유나 기회를 잡기가 어렵죠
<autowiz> 회식하고 야근하고 하다보면
<ehem> 미국으로 바로간다하면 여행비자로는 안되겠죠? 학생비자밖에 길이 없는듯..
<autowiz> 개인시간도없고 점점 힘들어지기만 합니다. 뭐 저도 중소기업이라 더 큰 대기업은 어떤지 모르겠습니다만.
<Seony> 여행비자는 안내줘요
<autowiz> 생황이 그렇게 좋은곳은 한국에서 별로 못봤습니다.
<Seony> 무비자가 있기 때문에, 여행비자는 특수한 목적이 아니면 안내줍니다
<Seony> 근데, 4학년인데 25살이면
<Seony> 군대를 무지 빨리 갔다오신 건가요? 아님 여성분이신가요?
<Seony> 군대 일찍 갔다온 사람이 제일 부러웠는데..
<ehem> 군대 일찍갔죠
<ehem> 유학 생각해봐야 겠습니다.
<ehem> 서니님. 실례가 아니라면 졸업후 취업준비중에 스펙이?
<Seony> 암것두 없는데요
<Seony> 걍 리눅스 좀 만져봤다 정도?
<ehem> 헉 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저말씀 절대로 믿으시면 안됩니다.
<Seony> 운이 좀 좋았던 거죠...
<autowiz> 완전 괴수 수준이십니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 학교 다니면서 외부 프로젝트 간간히 하고 그랬어요
<ehem> 학사?
<Seony> 네 학사...
<Seony> 가방끈이 짧아서..
<ehem> 영어를 아주 잘하시나 봐요
<Seony> 아뇨 못해요
<ehem> 에이 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 제 사수가 저보고, 넌 영어가 제일 문제라고 그랬거든요
<Seony> 미국온지도 벌써 8년차인데, 영어는 앞으로도 더 안늘거 같아요
<ehem> 몇살쯤 유학셨나요?
<Seony> 31살엔가...
<Seony> 30살인가 계산이 잘 안되네요
<Seony> 한국나이랑 미국나이랑 달라서..
<ehem> 한국에서 학사따고 미국에서 학사 또 따신거?
<Seony> 아뇨 한국에서 고졸이었어요
<ehem> IT업계 일하셨나요?
<ehem> 한국에서
<Seony> 아뇨 금융기관에서 일했어요
<Seony> 창구 같은데에서 출납이랑 예금 그런거 ㅎㅎ
<ehem> 와 그런데 유학까지 갈돈 모으시고 대단하시네요
<Seony> 돈 없었어요
<Seony> 미국 와서 불법으로 알바하면서 학교 다녔죠
<Seony> 낮엔 학교가고 밤엔 식당 같은데서 서빙하고 그랬죠
<Seony> 새벽에 밤새서 숙제하고..
<ehem> 와우
<autowiz> 서빙할때 영어 상당히 해야 하지 않나요?
<Seony> 한국식당에서만 하니까, 영어할 일은 별로 없었어요
<autowiz> 아하 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ehem> 근데 요즘은 서빙 임금으로 학비내기가 힘들겠네요 ㅜ
<ehem> 뭐 방세, 밥값 이정도는 가능할듯
<Seony> 글쵸 요즘은 좀 힘들죠.  근데 그것도 동네마다 달라요..
<Seony> 학비가 싸고 한국사람이 많은데서 유학하면 가능하죠
<ehem> 네. 암튼 좋은 답변 감사합니다. 전 이만
<autowiz> 네 들어가세요
<autowiz> 저는 요즘 좀 인도네시아 가서 사업할 계획 가지고 있습니다.
<autowiz> 계. 획. 만.   ㅋㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어떤 사업이에요?
<Seony> IT 쪽이요?
<autowiz> 할줄 아는게 IT 쪽 밖에 없다보니 IT 도 생각하고 있구요. 자동차 튜닝샵도 생각하고 있구요
<Seony> 오,... 근데 왜 인디에요?
<autowiz> 친구가 거기 말을 현지인 수준으로 하거든요 현지 사람이랑 결혼도했고
<autowiz> 그리고 한참 개발중이라 기회가 많을거 같아서요
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요...
<Seony> 좀 위험하지 않을까요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 개발 도상국이라 위험할까 하고 염려해주시는건지요?
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 치안 같은거요...
<Seony> 요즘 필리핀에서, 한국사람 보이는대로 납치한다더라구요
<autowiz> 망하거나 그런 .. 아 그리고 아직은 거기 물가가 좀 싸서 시작하기에 조금 부담이 적을거 같아요
<autowiz> 치안은 ... 거긴 보디가드들도 싸니까
<autowiz> 필리핀 베트남 이 동남아에선 젤 치안이 안좋은거같아요
<Seony> 여기 오시는 ahoops님 아시죠?
<Seony> 경찰도 와서 협박하고 털어간다더라구요
<autowiz> 인도네시아는 락커 열고 훔쳐가고 그런건 있는데 그리 심하진 않은듯해요.
<autowiz> 필리핀은 좀 심하다고는 들었어요... ahoops 님 어떤 섬에 계셔서 좀 괜찮다고 하시더나
<Seony> 네.  대신 생활비가 엄청나게 든다고 하시더라구요
<autowiz> 하시더니 ... 요즘 너무 안들어오시고 걱정되네요
<Seony> usb3 외장하드 하나 살까하는데, 속도 괜찮을까요?
<autowiz> 어짜피 hdd 속도가 USB3 인터페이스 속도를 만땅 채우진 않으니까 .
<autowiz> 적당한 벤더 정하시고 사시면 될거 같은데요.
<autowiz> 저는 esata 도 있는 걸 좋아라한니다만. 사실 e-sata 포트는 거의 안쓰게 되는 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 음... 곧 하나 사긴 해야하거든요..
<autowiz> hdd 는 선호하시는거 있으세요?
<Seony> 아뇨 그런건 따로 없어요
<autowiz> 저는 OS 설치 때문에 i-odd 완전 좋아라 합니다만 ㅋ
<autowiz> hdd 는 웬디 블랙 , 아니면 시게이트
<Seony> 저는 걍 베이 2개짜리 사서 미러링할 거거든요
<autowiz> 은근 가격이 조금 할거 같은느낌이
<Seony> 네 좀 나가긴 하는데, 나스보다야 싸죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 얼마전에 IDC 작업 갔는데 옆에 업체분 보니까, 노이즈 캔슬링 기능 있는 헤드폰 끼고 계시던데 좀 부럽 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 작업할 때 헤드폰 끼고 작업하는건 괜찮은가봐요?
<autowiz> 노이즈 켄슬러가 사람 목소리는 안거르거든요 ㅋ
<Seony> 헐! 그렇군요
<autowiz> 뭐 그렇다고 하더라 이지요
<autowiz> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2029923&cate=1131823
<autowiz> 이거에 소프트웨어 레이드보다는 , 그냥 하드웨어 레이드가 더 좋겠지요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 근데 싸긴 많이 싸네요
<autowiz> 저는 하드 반반 나눠서 반은 raid 0 으로 반은 raid 1 로 쓰긴 합니다만 ( 메인보드 하이브리드 레이드 쓰고 있어요 )
<autowiz> 아니면 하루나 일주일에 한번씩 수동으로 버튼 눌러서 백업 할 수 도 있고
<Seony> 그것도 나름 방법이네요
<autowiz> 이게 문제가 raid-1 이 좋긴 한데 . 잘못 수정된 자료는 답이 없잖아요 . 뭐 버젼관리자나 파일이름을 계속 추가하면서 쓰는 방법이 있긴 합니다만.
<autowiz> 저는 그래서 프로젝트나 파일 수정 한번 들어가면 파일이 10개 20씩 생겨요 날짜별로 버젼별로
<Seony> 글쵸.  그래서 저는 2중 백업을 하긴하는데, 요즘엔 그것도 귀찮아서 타임머신으로 증분백업 할까 생각 중이에요
<Seony> 아니면 zfs 쓸까 생각 중이구요..
<autowiz> source-aaa-20150523a.cpp
<autowiz> source-aaa-20150523b.cpp
<autowiz> source-aaa-20150523c.cpp
<autowiz> zfs 만의 특장점이 있을까요?
<Seony> 많죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2145534&cate=1131823
<Seony> 일단, 엄청난 속도의 스냅샷...
<Seony> 증분 형태가 가능하구요,
<Seony> 삼바, nfs, RAID는 파일시스템 기본 기능이고,
<Seony> 스냅샷으로부터 복원하는 것도 빠른데다, 복원하지 않고도 스냅샷으로 생성된 파일들을 직접 들여다볼 수도 있구요
<autowiz> 동적변경이 가능했었지요. 그거때문에도 많이 쓰고
<Seony> zfs가 물론 단점이 없진 않은데요,
<Seony> 일단 램을 무지 많이 먹어요.
<Seony> 남는 램 대부분을 캐시로 쓰는데, 이건 usb 메모리스틱 하나 꽂아서 거기다 캐시하라고 하면 됩니다.
<Seony> 8기가짜리 하나 꽂아서 캐시로 쓰면 그런대로 괜찮아요
<Seony> 두 번째로는, 하드를 붙이고뺄때 명령어 잘못 쓰면 홀라당 다 날려먹어요
<Seony> 세번째로는 하위호환이 안됩니다.
<Seony> 하드 빼서 zfs 버전 낮은 시스템 가서 마운트 시키면 거부해요
<autowiz> 뭐든 장단점이 있는거 같아요
<autowiz> raid 6 쓰는 경우는 별로 없는거 같아요 대부분 raid 5 아니면 raid 1+ 5 정도
<Seony> 드물죠...
<autowiz> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2186078&cate=1131824#bookmark_product_information
<autowiz> 이거 싸진 싼데 너무 싸서 불안할려나요?
<autowiz> 전에 샀던 usb - rs232 컨버터는 next 제품 잘 나왔던데 말이지요
<Seony> 전 항상 싼걸 살 때는, 비싼거 하나 사서 쓸 기간 동안 이거 2개 사서 쓰겠다 라는 생각으로 사거든요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 좋으신 생각이십니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 혹시 괜찮은 erwin같은 모델러 쓰시는거 있나요?
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> erwin은 너무 비싸고 토드는 50만원돈 하는것 같네요.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> autowiz: 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ 봇놀이 했는데 재미 없으요
<autowiz> 없음요
<autowiz> 토요일 잘들 보네세요 저는 출장 다녀오겠습니다.
<PotatoGim> btrfs!
<autowiz> 출장 복귀 ... 이제 연휴 네요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<owl> 누구 없어요?
<Guest15980> 닉네임이 바
<Guest15980> 뀌었네요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<pchero_travel> 즐거운 토요일입니다 . :)
<autowiz> 즐겁고 즐겁고 즐거운 토요일 되세요~~~~~~~
#ubuntu-ko 2015-05-24
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Seony> 위쳐3 진짜 조낸 재밌씁니다
<Seony> 게임하시는 분들이라면 꼭 하세요
<Seony> http://bbs2.ruliweb.daum.net/gaia/do/ruliweb/default/ps/101/read?articleId=25628699&bbsId=G005&itemId=421&pageIndex=2
<HolyKnight> 피시판
<HolyKnight> 할예정
<SeasonedChicken> 보나마나 조용할거라 생각했는데 역시나 =3 ..
<SeasonedChicken> ~(~_~)~
<SeasonedChicken> 오늘이 내일인지 모렌지 어젠지 그젠지 햇갈리는군요 =ㅅ=
<twinsenx> !time
<twinsenx> 2015-05-24 일요일 오후 7:54
<SeasonedChicken> !time
<SeasonedChicken>  ... .
<SeasonedChicken> (...ㅁㅇㄴㄹ...)
<twinsenx> 로코팀이 우분투 한국 커뮤니티 사이트를 리뉴얼 하셨군요. 깔끔하니 보기 좋네요. http://ubuntu-kr.org
<SeasonedChicken> 그동안에 준비해둔 다른것도 굉장히 많은데 그 중에 저걸로 제대로 터뜨렸군요
<SeasonedChicken> 커뮤니티 홍보가 주된 목적이고 컨셉이니 난잡한 디자인을 떠나서 핵심을 명확하게 잘 짚어낸듯.
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~ 간만에 뵙네요
<SeasonedChicken> 감자옹 /-ㅠ-/
<PotatoGim> 옹이라니요...ㅜ
 * SeasonedChicken 물뜯물뜯 =3 =3 =3 
<PotatoGim> 달아 없어지겠습니다...ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 앗.. 달아(X) -> 닳아
<PotatoGim> 연휴는 잘 보내고 계시는지요 ㅎㅎ
<SeasonedChicken> 써니옹은 오밤중이라 주무시러 가신겐가 -ㅅ-
<SeasonedChicken> ...
<SeasonedChicken> 음냐
<SeasonedChicken> 연휴는 ... 연휴인거 같은데
<SeasonedChicken> 저에겐 연휴가 음슴
<SeasonedChicken> -ㅠ-
<PotatoGim> 설마 출근하신?
<twinsenx> 오... (노트북뿐만 아니라) DELL, HP 데스크톱도 우분투 프리인스톨이 한국에 출시되고 있었... http://prod.danawa.com/list/?cate=112756
<PotatoGim> 워.. 화웨이 애들이 스토리지 잘 만들었네요...
<PotatoGim> 웹 관리자가 깔끔깔끔...
<razGon_MINILA> 로칼에서 웹온라인듀어를 어떻게 한거죠?
<razGon_MINILA> 대단!!
<PotatoGim^Home> 부처 핸섬~~
<autowiz> 부처님 오신날이 다되어 가는군요
<autowiz> 화웨이 스토리지 국내 들어온지 얼마 안됐다는데 , 직접은 못봐서 모르겠네요 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim^Home> 기능을 깔끔하게 만들어 놓았어요~ 생각보다 직관적이기도 하고..
<autowiz> 한번 뵙고 싶네요
<PotatoGim^Home> 이 바닥이 좁다보니 한번쯤은 뵐 기회가 오지 않을까요? ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-05-23
<jun> 전 오늘부터 학생의 신분으로 돌아갔습니다...ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 다시 공부하시나요?
<jun> 네.. 국비지원받는 학원등록해서 오늘부터 시작합니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 오... 그렇군요...  어떤 분야에요?
<jun> java예요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그렇군요 자바야 뭐 아직 워낙 널리 쓰이니..
<jun> 혼자서 공부하기는 힘들어서요..ㅜㅜ
<jun> 국가에서 돈도 준다니까 등록해서 하고 있습니다
<jun> 물론.. 쥐꼬리만한....
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래도 돈 받으면서 공부하는게 어디에요 ㅋㅋ
<jun> 대신 알바를 못해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아~
<jun> 알바를 하더라도 증거가 안남게 현금으로만 받아야한다는....
<jun> 하다가 취직이 되면 교육 종료하고서 일나가야죠 뭐 ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 기간은 얼마나 되요?
<jun> 오늘부터 시작해서 9월 30일까지요
<jun> 4개월 반입니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 빡시게 하다보면 금방 지나가겠네요
<jun> 저도 그렇게 생각하고 있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 학생 때만 자바 해보고 이후로는 한 번도 손댄 기억이 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<jun> 저도 자바를... 5년만에 하는거예요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 기대반 걱정반이시겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 학생 때 알고리즘이랑 자료구조 수업 듣고나서, 제가 프로그래머가 될 사람은 아니라고 일찍 깨달았죠 ㅋㅋ
<jun> 그래도 무작정 이력서만 쓰면서 보내는게 아니라서리...걱정보다는 기대가 커요 ㅎㅎ
<jun> 이제 한시간이 됐는데...
<jun> 정말 지루하네요
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<jun> 3주동안 백수생활이 골수가 박혀있나 봅니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 백수 생활 한 번 맛들이면 헤어나오기 힘들죠
<jun> 지금은 꿈나라에 있어야할 시간인데..
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 4주 휴가의 후유증이 크네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 사실 총 5주이긴 했는데, 5주 놀고나서 출근하니까 걍 일하다말고 집에 가고싶더라구요
<jun> ㅎㅎㅎ 5주휴가면... 방학끝나고 학생느낌이려나요..???
<jun> 아직 그렇게까지 느껴보지 못해서 모르겠네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 3주 백수생활 하셨으니, 2주 더하고나서 출근해보시면 압니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun> 하하;;; 그런경우면 제가 출근을 해야하는데... 뭐랄까... 계속 다니던 회사를 쉬다가 출근해야 Seony님의 느낌을 이해할수 있지 않을까요..?
<jun> 전 2주뒤에 출근이면 신입으로 멍.. 또는 멀뚱멀뚱 하고 있을것 같은데요
<bluedusk> jun:  님 지금 쉬고 계시죠?
<bluedusk> 저희회사에서 알바구하는데 혹시 하실 생각 있으세요?
<jun> bluedusk: 네~ 쉬면서 학원다니고있습니다
<jun> 헉!!!;;;;
<bluedusk> 설문조사 했던 고객 대상으로 간단한 전화 하는건데..
<bluedusk> 학원은 또 왜.;
<bluedusk> 자바 학원 등록하셨나 보네요..
<jun> 네~ 공부하고 싶었거든요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 음 누구 없나 그럼.;
<jun> 어떤거에 대한 알바인데요?
<bluedusk> 우리회사에서 AWS서밋 참석해서 설문 받았던 고객들 대상으로 전화하는거에요
<bluedusk> 전화해서 말해야 하는 내용은 물론 다 써드리고 ...
<bluedusk> 대략 하루~ 이틀 정도?
<jun> 주중이죠?
<bluedusk> 당장 내일부터..라서.;
<jun> 아;;;;
<bluedusk> 아님 저번에 그 후배분도 아직 학원 다니시려나?
<jun> 몇명 필요한가요?
<jun> 하루에서 이틀정도일테구.. 일당은 얼마인지 몇시부터 몇시까진지 자세한거 알려주시면 후배나 친구들한테 이야기해볼께요
<bluedusk> 넵
<head|office> dkssud
<head|office> 안녕하셍 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 어서오십시요!
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<jun> lexlove: 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 렉스님 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 준이도 안녕
<lexlove> jun: 안녕하세요. 광양다녀가셨다면서요? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> autowiz: 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> feren 군은 자리 없나보네 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 주말내내 렉스님 보고 싶었어요~  히힛
<lexlove> 오~ 영광입니다.^^
<commania> 안녕하세요!
<commania> 날씨가 덥네요ㅜ
<autowiz> 아이고 컴마니아님 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 렉_스님 몸은 쾌차 하셨는지요?? ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 자리요?
<lexlove> 많이 좋아졌습니다.^^
<autowiz> 많이 좋아지셨다는 말은 , ㅠㅠ 아직 좀 불편한게 남아있으신거군요
<autowiz> 이놈의 앞차 운전자분을 , 그냥 논에다 심어버리고 싶네요
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 위장장애는 남아있습니다. 신경성이라서 쉽게 낫질 않네요.
<lexlove> 나이들어서 그런가 싶기도 합니다.ㅠㅠ
<commania> 자동차 추돌사고 한번 나면 차가 멀ㅉ어해 보여도
<commania> 안에 탄 사람은 많이 다치더라고요
<commania> 특히 정차된 차를 뒤에서 와서 박으면..
<autowiz> 으음 앞차운전자분 보다는 그래도 몸은 렉스님이 덜다치셨을지도.. 다만 놀라기는 더 많이 놀라셨을듯
<autowiz> 어릴땐 정말 하루에 5분 10분은 명상을 했었는데
<autowiz> 요즘 다시금 한번 해볼까 생각하고 있습니다.
<commania> 이론적으로만 보자면 다치기는 똑같이 다치지 않을까요ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 일단 뭐 서로 병원 안가고 사고처리는 끝났습니다.^^
<autowiz> 앞차는 남자분이셨나요?
<lexlove> 남자 2분
<commania> 99년엔가? 이모가 레고 사준대서 이모 차 타고 광주 시내 나갔다가
<autowiz> 잘생기셨던가요?   으음 이게 아닌데
<lexlove> 운전자는 20대, 조수석에는 50대정도
<lexlove> 잘생기지는 않았습니다.ㅎㅎ
<commania> 충장로쯤에서 뒤에 세피아 자동차가 받아버려서 그대로 글로브박스에 이마를 찧은 경험이 있습니다.
<autowiz> 그래도 빗겨 서 부딧혀서 다행인거 같습니다. 범퍼 뒤에서 딱 받으면 나이 있으신분들은 목 , 허리 아프셔서 6개월에서 2년정도 고생하시는경우가 많더라구요
<commania> 어렸을때지만 지금도 생생하게 기억나네요ㅜ
<lexlove> commania: 광주분이시군요.ㅎㅎ 반갑습니다.
<commania> 그때는 광주에 외갓집이 있었고요
<commania> 지금은 어쩌다보니 광주에서 살고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> autowiz: 그냥 브레이크만 밟길 잘한거 같아요. 제가 조수석쪽을 쳤다면.... 무서워요.ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 저도 뒤에서 살짝 박앗는데도
<head|office> 충격이 꽤 되더라구요
<head|office> 제가 바근게 아니고
<head|office> 뒷차가
<head|office> 박은거인데도
<head|office> 충격이 상당해요 목이 확 꺽이더라구요
<autowiz> 차 문짝이 그렇게 얇지만은 않습니다
<autowiz> 0.01 초라도 준비할 시간이 생기지요
<autowiz> 미리 보게된다면
<autowiz> 그래서 배에 칼을 맞아도
<commania> 후문이지만 그렇게 큰 충격을 받은 사고였는데도 차는 멀쩡했습니다.
<autowiz> 보고 맞으면 중요장기는 알아서 살짝씩 위치를 이동한다는 말까지 있더라구요
<commania> 큰이모가 작은이모 차 몰래 끌고 나간거였는데 작은이모는 사고 흔적을 며칠 후 세차하면서야 발견하셨다고...
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 저도 뒤차가 박앗는데
<head|office> 범퍼 박앗는데
<head|office> 멀쩡 ㅡㅡ 그렇게 충격이 컷는데두요
<head|office> 그래도 사고처리하고 수리는 받았습니다
<autowiz> 넉놓고 있다가 박히면 관절이 꺽기기도 하고 , 놀라기도 하고 해서 꽤나 후유증이 가는게 맞는거 같습니다.
<head|office> 차사고 하튼 조심해야할거같아요 ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> 점심 맛있게 드세요.^^
<HolyKnight_> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mlbpark/b.php?p=61&b=bullpen2&id=5103935&select=title&query=&user=&reply=
<ferendevelop> 대체 어딜 보는거죠 ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight_> ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 무섭네요 차가 좀만 컷어도
<head|office> 큰일날뻔
<autowiz> 맛점들 하셨습니까~
<ferendevelop> 옙ㅎㅎ 전 비빔면 먹었습니다
<autowiz> 간식? 점심? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 점심으로 먹었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun> autowiz: 형~~~ 졸려서 죽을것 같습니다!!!!!!!!
<autowiz> 손을 번쩍 들어
<autowiz> 그리고 따귀를 막 갈겨~
<jun> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun> 저 지금 주먹으로 때리고 있어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아니면 세수하면 좀 나아지고 , 물을 조금씩 마셔도 나아지고
<autowiz> 개인적으로 꼬집는건 아프기만하고 잠이 안깨더라 신기하게
<jun> 아! 맞아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 9시부터 시작해서.. 지금까지 한게.... jdk 설치하고..
<jun> 전자정부프레임워크 설치 하고.. hello 찍은거밖에 없습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 암모니아를 가지고 다니다가 냄새를 맡으면 정신이 번쩍 든다고 들었던거 같은데
<autowiz> 주위사람들이 기겁을 하겠지? ㅋㅋ
<jun> 음... 그럼 제 옆에 아무도 없을것 같아요
<autowiz> hello world 찍었으면 많이 했네 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 바람을 쐬고오면 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 될거같아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아직 초반이라서 그래... 방심하지말고 잘~ 들어.
<head|office> 음료수를 마시던가 ㅎㅎ
<jun> 쉬는시간에 나갔다가 와야할것 같아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그러다가 정신차려보면 전혀 모르는 내용이 막 나오고 있는경우가 있으니까
<jun> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 프로그램을 스스로 업데이트하게 하는게 쉬운 일이 아니네요
<autowiz> 그냥 자면... 안되겠지?
<jun> 근데 전자정부프레임워크는 윈도우에서밖에 설치가 안돼요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 자기가 자기 스스로를 업데이트 해야하는게 결국 계란이 먼저냐 닭이 먼저냐 하는 문제에 빠져서..
<autowiz> 스스로 업데이트라는게 데이터 갱신인가요? 아니면
<ircCloud^Seony> 스크립트 자신을 업그레이드하는 거에요
<autowiz> 상황에 따라 업데이트 한다는건가요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 설정파일을 따로 만들고
<ircCloud^Seony> 예를 들어서 제가 만든 모니터링 스크립트의 버전이 올라가면, 모든 서버에 적용을 해야하잖아요
<autowiz> 그 설정파일을 읽어서 동작하게 하는게 좀더 간편하지 않을까 싶습니다만.
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 버전업이 감지되면 스스로 업데이트하려고 알아보는 중이거든요...
<autowiz> 넵 그렇지요
<autowiz> jun:  막 잠깰려고 발버둥 치지말고 마음을 편하게 먹고 심호흡 한 10번 하고
<ircCloud^Seony> 결국 오늘 하루종일 연구해서 결정지은건, 업그레이드 클래스를 따로 만들어서 얘만 혼자 스스로 업데이트를 못하게 하는 걸로... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 눈귀 코 이마 눈사이 등등 얼굴을 좀 풀어주면 잠이 깰때도 있어
<jun> autowiz: 지금 열심히 못생김 방출중이예요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> jun 나 실은 다쳤어 ㅠㅠ
<jun> autowiz: 엥??? 무슨일 있으신거예요?
<jun> autowiz: 많이 다치셨어요?
<autowiz> 맘을 다쳤음 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<jun> ..................................
<autowiz> 약해약해 좀더 강한걸로 놀래켜야하는데
<autowiz> 서니님 지금 언어는 뭘로 하고 계신거에요? 어제 들었는데 잊어버렸네요
<jun> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 전 공포영화빼면 놀래진 않습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 파이썬이요
<autowiz> 아 저도 파이썬 배워야 하긴 하는데 하루이틀 늦어지네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> jun:  내 얼굴이 공포영화보다 무섭지 않디? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun> autowiz: 에이~~~
<autowiz> 으음 머뭇머뭇
<autowiz> 너무 못생겨서는 하기싫고, 너무 잘생겨서는 욕먹을거같고
<autowiz> 너무 특이하게 생겨서? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아.. .요즘 몸에 힘이 너무 업센요
<autowiz> 없네요
<jun> 날이 더워져서 그런거 아닐까 싶네요..
<jun> 몸보신용 삼계탕 한그릇 하시죠~
<autowiz> 지난주에 닭 많이 먹었었는데
<jun> 치킨으로 드신거 아니예요?
<autowiz> 이번주도 하나 먹어야 할듯 ㅎㅎ
<jun> 저도 어제 치킨 먹었어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> jun: 알바 안구하고 통체로 외주업체에 맡기겠다고 하네요 그냥 수소문 안해도 될꺼 같아요
<bluedusk> 치킨 먹지 말고 소괴기 드세요.. 그때 갔단 무한리필집 ㅋㅋ
<jun> bluedusk: 일거리 하나 줄으셨네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 뭐 제가 할 일은 아니지만.. ..
<bluedusk> 말나온김에 참한 여자분 있으면 소개좀..
<jun> 압구정에서 눈이 엄청 높아지셨을꺼 같은데....ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> -_-? 저 눈 낮은데요..
<jun> 그래도 추구하시는 스타일이 있으실꺼잖아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 키라든지
<jun> 아님 사는곳이라든지 나이라든지
<bluedusk> 어 진짜 소개시켜주시게요?
<jun> 일단 리스트에 맞는 사람이 있다면 소개시켜드리죠~
<jun> 정말 이뻐야 하거나.... 아님 몸매가 연예인급이어야 하거나... 그러면... 쬐금 힘듭니다 ㅎ
<bluedusk> 제가 그런걸 따질 처지가 아니라서.. 그리고 어차피 이쁜건 화무십일홍에..
<jun> 화무십일홍..?
<bluedusk> 몸매는 어차피 꾸준히 관리해야 하는..
<jun> 음~ 생각나는사람이 하나가 있긴한데...
<jun> 물어는 봐야겠네요
<jun> 29살인데 괜찮으신가요..?
<bluedusk> ㅋㅋ 넹 말씀만이라도 감사합니다.
<bluedusk> 네 뭐 나이야..
<bluedusk> 나중에 고기 사드리죠 소괴기
<jun> 아.. 글고보니 블덕님... 나이가 어떻게 되셨죠..?
<jun> 그 친구한테 간단한 프로필은 설명해야 소개팅 여부를 알수 있을것 같아서요
<bluedusk> 저 36살에 187에   IT 종사자구요 회사는 압구정 집은 개포동.. 1남1녀중 장남이구요 ..
<ircCloud^Seony> 그날 다 같이 뵈었는데 기억이 안나시는듯 ㅋ
<jun> 매칭 해보도록 하겠습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 아뇨 기억이 나죠~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 근데 나이는 한번도 안물어본듯해서요
<autowiz> 냠냠
<autowiz> 저 여쭤보고 싶은게 있습니다.
<jun> 혹시 공기를 드시고 계신겁니까..?
<bluedusk> 넹
<bluedusk> 전 아는게 없지만 autowiz 님께서 여쭤보신다면 영광으로 생각하고
<autowiz> C 로 코딩할때 strcpy 대신 길이 지정이 가능한 strncpy 를 써야지 버퍼 오버플로우도 안당하고 좋을텐데
<autowiz> 예를들면 A 스트링을 B 로 복사하고 C 로 다시 복사하는데
<autowiz> strncpy( B , A, strlen(A) );
<autowiz> 하고 나서 strncpy(C, B ,strlne(B)) ;
<autowiz> 이 과정을 진행할려고 할때 이미 A-> B 복사핧때 길이 제한했으니까
<autowiz> B 에서 C 올때는 그냥 strcpy 하는게 간편하고 속도를 높일 수 있는 방법일 수 도 있지 않을까 해서요
<autowiz> PotatoGim:  너도 시간있으면 도와줘~ !!   ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> B,C 가 같은 길이라고 봤을대
<autowiz> 때
<autowiz> 를 가정하고 있습니다.
<bluedusk> 전 모르겟씁니다.
<bluedusk> 하앜하암
<ferendevelop> B, C 자료형 크기가 같다면 그렇게 해도 상관은 없다고 생각 됩니다..
<ferendevelop> 근데 마지막에 복사 할 문자열 길이 설정할 때 'sizeof'를 사용하지 않나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 내일 출근하면 사수한테 보여줄 클라이언트단의 시스템 모니터링 스크립트를 완성시켰습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 라이브러리의 버전이 다르면 자동으로 업데이트하는 기능을 넣었어요
<ferendevelop> 오 업데이트ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 어렸을 때 업데이트 기능 넣으면 괜히 흐뭇했는데 말이죠
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 쓸데 없이 업데이트 시켜 보고..
<ircCloud^Seony> 모듈의 버전과, 그 모듈파일의 해쉬값이 다르면 서버 측에서 파일을 다운로드시키게 만들었어
<ferendevelop> 해쉬 값 기준으로 하셨군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단, 파이썬 스크립트가 모듈을 불러와서 해당 시스템의 정보를 긁어와서 뿌려주는 간단한 기능을 갖고있지
<ferendevelop> 저는 예전에 업데이트 기능 어떻게 구상할까 하다가, 웹에서 텍스트 파일(최신 버전)을 다운로드 하고 그 파일을 읽은 다음
<ferendevelop> 숫자가 다르면 새로 다운로드 하게끔 했었는데 말이죠.. 그 땐 네트워크 라이브러리 같은 것도 잘 몰라서 'wget' 바이너리 썼었어요..ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> md5 값 비교가 가장 편한거 같기는해요
<bluedusk> 저도 md5값 비교 많이 쓰긴 하는데..
<ircCloud^Seony> 편하긴 한데 보안에 문제있다고 하도 그래서 저는 sha1 씁니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 어차피 sha1도 md5 쓰는 거랑 똑같아서 별반 차이 없더라구요
<ferendevelop> 어제 옷을 예쁜걸 샀는데 정작 입고 만날 사람이 없네요 ㅠㅡㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 이번 프로젝트는 vim으로만 할 거야 ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 이번에 vim에서 mirror라고하는 새로운 플러긴을 발견해서 써봤는데 겁나 맘에 들어
<PotatoGim> autowiz: 널 캐릭터로 끝나는 문자열이 아니라면 그냥 변수에 길이를 저장해서 쓰셔야...
<ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: 어떤 플러그인인가요? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 서블라임 텍스트에서 sftp 패키지 써본적 있어?
<ircCloud^Seony> 음.. 그러니까, 진행 중인 프로젝트의 원격지 위치를 입력해놓고 간단한 설정을 해놓으면, 해당 파일을 원격서버에 전송하거나 다운로드 시킬 수 있어
<autowiz> 그때그때 길이가 바뀌는거라
<autowiz> PotatoGim 너는 요즘도 바쁘겠지? 암 그렇겠지?
<PotatoGim> 으허허... 무능력자의 비애죠...ㅜ
<ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: 오 왠지 저에게 필요할 것 같네요ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 감자: 므허허허 나한테 욕하는거냐? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 그럴리가요~ 언제쯤 야근 안해도 여유가 있을지...
<Seony> 음... 아이폰에서 아얄씨클라우드 접속이 안되네요
<Seony> 아이폰만 이상한갑다
<ferendevelop> 저 지금 아이폰인데 괜찮습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 리붓 할 때가 됐나보다
<ferendevelop> 아얄씨 클라우드 앱, 멀티태스킹 창에서 없앴다가 다시 실행해도 그러세요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 그 정도야 당연히 해봤지 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 역시 제가 쓸데 없는걸 물어봤습니다 ㅠㅡㅠ
<Seony> 헐 이번에는 웹브라우저까지 접속이 튕겼네
<jun> .....정말 리붓이 필요한 순간인거 같습니다
<autowiz> 준이도 나랑 같이 인생 리붓 함 해보자 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun> 다음생에서 뵈야하나요..?? 아직 리붓하긴 이른거 같은데...
<bluedusk> 리붓하지 말고 최대 절전모드로 ..
<efeele> 안녕하세요. ubuntu 14.04 설치했는데요. windows 8.1에서 ubuntu remote xwindow 접속 어떻게 하는지요?
<efeele> 제가 mobaXterminal이랑 xming 두 가지 써 봤는데 잘 안되네요...
<efeele> 제가 하고자 하는 것은 ubuntu server화면과 동일한 화면으로 xterminal을 Windows에서 뛰우고 싶습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> vnc 한 번 시도해보세요
<ferendevelop> efeele: XRDP 사용하세요
<efeele> vnc는 mobaX에서요?
<efeele> vnc로 접속하면 failed to connect pop-up 뜨네요. -_-
<efeele> RDP는 연결이 가 되는 듯 하다가.. 그물화면 나왔다가 하늘색 바탕 잠깐 나왔다가 windows가 사라져 버립니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 그렇다면 구글링 좀 해봐야겠네요.  생전 윈도우를 쓸 일이 없어서..
<efeele> ferendevelop: server에서 설정해줘야 하는게 있는지요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 우분투 쪽에서도 remote desktop server를 따로 설정하셔야합니다...
<efeele> gnome-session fallback (flashback?) 만 설치했습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 원격데스크탑 설정이라고 있을 거에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 너무나도 당연하지만 기본값은 off에요
<Syntax_> 안녕하세요
<Syntax_> 혹시뭐좀여쭤봐도되나용
<Syntax_> npm install 명령하면
<Syntax_> 이 오류가 /usr/local/bin/node: 1: /usr/local/bin/node: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")
<Syntax_> 발생하는데 어찌해야하죠 ㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> node.js를 잘 몰라서 모르겠네요
<efeele> ircCloud^Seony: 원격데스크탑 설정은 어디 있나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> node.js 설치를 어떻게 하셨는데요 저래요?
<ircCloud^Seony> efeele: 윈도우 버튼 누르면 나오는 메뉴에서 검색해보세요
<Syntax_> vmware로 돌려보고있는데 막막하네요
<Syntax_> 산넘어산..
<ircCloud^Seony> 우분투에서 apt-get으로 설치하셨으면 /usr/local이란 경로가 안나올텐데요..
<lexlove> efeele: 제어판-시스템 에 [원격]탭에 있습니다.
<Syntax_> npm 은 설치되었다고나오는데
<Syntax_> sudo apt-get install npm
<Syntax_> 이걸로진행했어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 노드를 안써봐서 잘 모르겠지만, 일단 /usr/local 어쩌구 저쩌구 나오는건 열이면 열 전부 설정 문제에요
<Syntax_> 우분투 13.10 다운받아서
<Syntax_> 바로다진행했는데
<Syntax_> 설정이문젠건가용 ㅠㅠ
<Syntax_> 어렵네요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Syntax_> apt-get도 13.10 버전이라 안되서
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨.  기본적인 설치 자체는 정상적으로 됐을 겁니다.
<Syntax_> 겨우겨우 어찌저찌
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 왜 13.10을 설치하셨어요?
<Syntax_> 아 제가
<ircCloud^Seony> 이미 지원 끊긴 배포판인데요
<efeele> ircCloud^Seony: ubuntu에서 system settings에 있단 말씀이신지요?
<Syntax_> 안드로이드 핸드폰에
<Syntax_> 해보려고하니까 13.10이 지원되더라고요
<lexlove> efeele: 우분투군요.ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> efeele: 네
<ircCloud^Seony> 13.10이 되면 14.04도 되요.  14.04로 해보세요.
<lexlove> 전 윈도우물어보신줄 착각했네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 13.10은 지원 끊겨서 문제 생기면 사실 왜 생기는지 알아내기 힘들어요
<efeele> backup, details, software & updates, time & date, universal access, user account.. 밖에 없는데.. -_
<ircCloud^Seony> efeele: 아이콘을 찾지마시고 검색을 해보세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그냥 remote desktop만 치면 나옵니다
<efeele> remote desktop client가 나와요.
<efeele> server설정은 아닌 듯 합니다. rdp client인듯..
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럼 vino라고 검색하면 뭐가 나오나요?
<efeele> desktop sharing이 나옵니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 그거네요
<efeele> 아~ 네네.
<ircCloud^Seony> 이름이 remote desktop이 아니었네요.  저는 vino로 치던 습관이 있어서..
<efeele> 이거 설정하고 다시 함 해볼께요~
<efeele> 감사!
<autowiz> 우분투 오프 모임 자주 가시는분 이방엔 안계실려나요?
<autowiz> 펀펀형님~ 그래도 형님이 영어좀 되시지요?
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 이미 알고 있습니다. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ  외국분들 오시면 대화가 잘 될려나 걱정이네요
<autowiz> 패드들고 번역이 열심히 돌려야 하는건지
<ircCloud^Seony> 오프모님 하면 다들 아는 사람들만 나오지 않나요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 보통은 자주 오신던 분들이 많이오시기는 하시지요
<jun> 변수에 대해서 설명하는데..철학이 나와버리네요...
<jun> 전 오늘 무슨수업을 듣는지...
<lexlove> 변수와 철학이 어떻게 연결이 되었는지 궁금합니다.ㅎ
<jun> 양수와 음수가 어디서 기원됐는지 아시나요?
<jun> 약간 이런식입니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> jun님 광양에 왔다가셨다고 했는데 광양읍이던가요? 아니면 동광양이던가요?
<autowiz> 으음 설명을 쉽게할려는건지 , 설명을 어렵게 할려는건지 의도를 알 수가 없군요 ㅎㅎ
<jun> 저는 터미널 근처만 잠깐 갔었어요
<jun> 그리고.. 무슨 산이었더라..? 여수랑 광양이랑 다 보이는 산있잖아요
<jun> 거기도 갔었꾸요
<ircCloud^Seony> 국비지원 수업이라 너무 많은걸 가르쳐주지 않으려는 속셈 같군요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 외요 가셨으면 렉스님 모교도 한번 갔다오시고... ㅎㅎㅎ ( 그냥 찍었습니다 )
<jun> ircCloud^Seony: 도리어 반대인거 같아요.. 뭔가 많이 알려주려고 하는데... 자주 철학적으로 빠져요
<lexlove> 여수랑 광양이 다 보이는 산이라.... 백운산?
<jun> 마음은 알겠으나.... 티칭을 잘하는 분은 아닌거죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 아.. 맞는거 같아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> autowiz: 광양에는 모교가 없습니다.ㅎㅎ
<jun> 되게 꼬불꼬불 올라가야하는 산
<autowiz> (네 그냥 찍었어요 ㅋㅋㅋ)
<lexlove> 요새 막 수업하고 싶어요. 흠;;;;;;;
<jun> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 저는 오늘 수업이 시작됐는데... 4개월 반이..막막할꺼 같다는 생각이 드네요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 페북 보니까, 튜링 테스트를 통과할 수 있는 인공지능이 나왔다고 하네요...
<autowiz> 직장생활 하시다보면 많은분들이 가끔 학창시절로 돌아가고 싶어 하시지요
<ircCloud^Seony> 애플이 인수한 시리를 개발했던 사람들이 개발했다고 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 점점 특이점에 가까워지는건가요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그런가봐요.  이 소프트웨어의 특징은,
<ircCloud^Seony> 스스로 프로그래밍이 가능하답니다
<autowiz> 머신러닝 뭐 이미 서니님도 시도하고 계시지않습니까 허허헛
<autowiz> 자동 셀프 업데이트라는
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러니까, 시리가 잘 모르는 부분에 대해 질문을 하면, 이해하지 못한다는 대답을 하는게 아니라 그걸 지가 직접 찾아봐서 알려준다는 거 같네요
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 자동 업데이트 같은 꼬꼬마 기술이 어디 저런데 갖다붙이겠습니까 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 방금 서니님의 말씀을 들어보니 시리의 기능이 조금 확장된 그런 느낌이네요 . 자세한건 기사라던가 관련 자료를 더 자세히 봐야 알겠습니다만.
<ircCloud^Seony> 그 관련 기술에 특허를 등록했다네요
<autowiz> 저도 몇년전에 그냥 막연하게 특저하나만 있어도 오래도록 먹고살겠다 싶어서
<autowiz> 특허등록쪽도 알아보고 했었는데 , 생각보다는 만만치 않은것도 같고 그렇습니다. 비슷한것도 많고
<ircCloud^Seony> 시리에 약간 확장을 시킨 정도가 아니라, 아예 완전히 다르게 설계한 거 같아요
<autowiz> 특허로 인정안해주는 케이스도 있고
<ircCloud^Seony> 시리나 구글 음성인식 서비스의 한계는, 소프트웨어로서 구현된 기능 이상의 작동은 할 수 없다는게 문제인데
<ircCloud^Seony> 특허가 등록된 음성인식은 그 이상의 기능을 스스로 프로그래밍함으로서 넘어선다는 그런 내용 같아요
<autowiz> 그 소프트웨어라는게 경직된, 한정된 자료가 아니라, 알고리즘이라면 좀더 높은단계가 되는거고 , 더 나아가 그 알고리즘까지 수정을 한다는 말까지 될 수도 있겠네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 네.  가능성이 엄청난 거 같더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 몇달 전에, MIT에서 소프트웨어가 프로그래밍을 하게끔하는걸 연구 중이라고 들었는데,
<autowiz> 구글도 좀더 가속을 할지 도 모르겠습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 역시 기술의 발전이 x^2 그래프 수준이네요
<autowiz> 몸은 점점 늙어가는데
<jun> 크 제 머리는 x^0.5의 그래프가 그려지는데... 큰일이네요
<autowiz> 기술은 점점 빨라지고
<ircCloud^Seony> 10년 전만 해도 스마트폰이라는 물건을 상상도 못했었는데, 이제는 5년 후에 나올 물건도 상상못할 수준까지 왔어요
<autowiz> 상대적 뭐랄까 , 상대적 퇴보감? 이 장난아닙니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 근데 좀 짜증나는건 우리회사만 그런지 몰라도 뭐 일을 제대로 후배가 없네요 ㅠㅠ   포테토나 feren jun 정도만 되도
<bluedusk> 어차피 전 잉여라서
<autowiz> 희망이 보일거 같은데 말이지요
<bluedusk> 원래 남의 떡이 커 보이는..
<bluedusk> 희망있는 직장으로 이직을..
<bluedusk> 구글이라던지.. 구글코리아 라던지..
<autowiz> 그중에 bluedusk 님 떡이 제일 커보이는군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun> autowiz: 칭찬 감사합니다 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> jun님 회사 그만뒀을 때 왜 안델꼬 가셨어요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 응 jun 아 왜 ??
<bluedusk> 그때 제가 댈꼬 갈라고 하다가
<bluedusk> 까였어요..
<autowiz> 어 저기 jun 이는 빼고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아무나 못데리고 가는 분이군요 ㅋㅋ
<jun> autowiz: 아~ 형~~~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 농담이야 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 나 오 형인데 ???
<bluedusk> 넵 저따위는 엄두도 못내는..ㅠ_ㅠ
<jun> bluedusk: 깠다니요;;;; 제가 족적근막염이 있어서;;;;
<autowiz> 뭐냐 그 이름도 어려운 병명은 ?
<jun> bluedusk: 그거 고치는겸.. 프로그래밍을 꼭 배워보고 싶어서요
<bluedusk> 괜찮아요 전 왼쪽 십자인대 파열인데요..
<jun> autowiz: 쉽게 말해서 발뒷꿈치뼈에 염증이 생기는거요
<bluedusk> 그런건 핑계일뿐.. 위로가 되지 않아요..
<jun> bluedusk: 헐;;;;;
<jun> bluedusk: 드릴말씀이 없습니다..죄송합니다. 최대한 소개팅으로 보답하도록 노력하겠습니다
<autowiz> 나도 요즘 아~~  작년 겨울에 다친 발목이 아직 아프네요 오른 발 뒤꿈치도 몇달째 아프고 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 괜찮아요 전 소개팅해도 높은 확률로 까여서
<bluedusk> 까이는데 이미 익숙해져있으니깐요 ㅋ_ㅋ
<jun> ...............................
<lexlove> 소개팅을 한번도 못해봤는데 어떤 건지 참 궁금합니다.
<autowiz> 렉스님 소개팅 해드릴까요?
<autowiz> 오즈라고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 그때 뵌 내 남푠이 오즈님 멱살 잡을거 같아요.ㅎ
<lexlove> 제 남푠
<bluedusk> 근데 오즈님 여자친구 있다는 소문이 있던데
<autowiz> 쿨럭...   그러게 진작에 해보시지 그러셨어요
<bluedusk> 이런걸 스샷해서 여자친구님께 조공으로 바쳐야 하는데.. 안타깝네요..
<lexlove> 오즈님 여친님께도 멱살을 잡히겠군요.ㅎ
<bluedusk> jun:  혹시 오즈님 여자친구분 연락처나 인적사항같은거 알아요?
<lexlove> 진짜 스샷 하고 싶네요.ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아... 제 여친님은 죽빵을 날리실지도 ㅠㅠ
<jun> bluedusk: 저도 사진만 몇번 봤습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> bluedusk: 고기를 좋아하신다는 거 정도만 압니다;;;
<bluedusk> 저 편집같은거 잘하는데 위아래 쓸데없는 부분 다 짤라내고 필요한 부분만 딱 스샷을..
<ircCloud^Seony> 왜 저는 사진 안보여주시죠?
<bluedusk> 왜 저는 사진 안보여주시죠?
<autowiz> 으음... 사진을 봤던가? 준아 ??
<jun> ircCloud^Seony: 제가 맥주 마시면서 보여달라고 쫄랐어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 왜 저는 사진 안보여주시죠?
<jun> 작년 말엔가? 그쯤 본거 같은데요
<ircCloud^Seony> 프로사진안보여줘 되시나요
<autowiz> 사진이 없습니다 ㅠㅠ
<jun> autowiz: 제가 본건... 심령사진인가요..?
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun> 안그래도 귀신을 무서워하는데;;;
<funfunyoo> 오즈 여친을 직접 (살짝) 만난 1인 입니다 :)
<autowiz> 으음 나는 기억이 나지 않는다 ...
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ 펀펀 형님 오랜만에 뵙습니다.
<jun> 음... 사당에서 스터디했을때였나? 신촌이었나? 한번 보여주셨어요
<autowiz> 이런 타이밍에 또 나오시는군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 사람 가려서 보여주시는군요
<jun> 제가 집요하게 조른거예요 ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 집요하게 조르면 보여주시나요?
<autowiz> 뭘 결혼한 사이도 아니고 그친구 개인 생활도 있는지라 ㅠㅠ 내가 왜 보여줬을까 준이를 음... 아직 기억이 없는데 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 집요하게 졸라봅시다.ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<jun> 저도 그때 뭐라고 졸랐나...기억이 나질 않습니다.
<autowiz> 그냥 펀펀님의 간략 설명으로 갈음 하면될거같습니다.
<jun> 근데 문제는... 사진은 보긴 봤는데..기억이 나질 않는다는거...
<autowiz> (사실은 준이가 술먹고 날 죽일려고 했었을지도 모릅니다 ㅋㅋㅋ )
<ircCloud^Seony> jun: 혹시 사진 보신 소감인건가요?
<bluedusk> 결국 술로 귀결 시키려 하시지만...
<jun> (헉.. 들켰나?) 죄송합니다
<autowiz> 아니면 캐릭터 사진을 봤을 수 도 있고 예전사진인데 그거밖에 없었거든
<jun> ircCloud^Seony: 결국은... 소감이라고밖에..... 그러네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 오오 캐릭터 사진 수준인 거군요
<autowiz> 흠흠 그럼 전 이만 퇴근~~
<jun> 오늘 철학 수업은 끝났는데.. 그놈의 출결 시스템때문에...6시 이후에 찍어야 퇴근이 가능하다네요...
<jun> 멍~ 하고 있습니다
<autowiz> ...... 카드를 끼워놓으면 대리출석하고 네게로 다시 날아오는 드론을 만들어보렴~
<jun> 이게 어플입니다...
<bluedusk> 그거 디비만 해킹해서
<bluedusk> ...
<bluedusk> 어플에서 서버쪽으로 날라가는 패킷을 위변조 시켜서..
<jun> QR코드를 찍어서 하는건데.. gps신호까지 같이 등록이 된다고 하네요
<autowiz> 로그파일 조작이 관건이 될 수 있습니다.
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 칭찬 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ 이제 봤네요
<autowiz> feren 몇일 쉬다가 이제 공부 해야지? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> app을 까서 분석해야할까봐요..? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 나랑 수학공부 빡시게 한번 해보자
<jun> autowiz: 수학공부하세요..?
<autowiz> 청출어람이라 네가 나보다는 수학을 더 잘해야 하지 않겠니?
<autowiz> feren 수학 과외 좀 해볼려고하는데 시간이 잘 될지 모르겠다.
<bluedusk> 수학 과외를 하려는건가요 받으시려는건가요?
<autowiz> 뭐 말이 거창하게 과외지  , 그냥 나 아는 데 까지만 설명좀 해주면 되지뭐
<razGon_i7> 후... 오늘 장난아니네요.
<jun> autowiz: 형이 수학을 배우는 정도면... 대학 수학이상 되겠네요
<autowiz> feren 가르킬려고 한다고 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 아!
<jun> 반대로 이해해버렸네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 라즈곤님 오시지마시자 죄송한데
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 옙 이제 공부해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 요리하다 손가락을 칼로 좀 뱃습니다.  , 혈관이 다치는경우에
<autowiz> 혈관봉합까지는 안해도 저절도 잘 나을까요?
<jun> .....................
<jun> 마음이 아프신게 아니라 손이 아프셨군요;;;
<razGon_i7> 동맥이 아닌 작은 정맥은 안해도 되고요. 큰정맥은 수술하셔야..
<autowiz> 라즈곤님 : 장난이라고 하시는게 , 직장때문이신가요? 아니면 Irc 로그가 길어서 읽어보신다고 그러신건가요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 손가락이라 아... 뭐 제가 고민해도 별수 없고 병원 가봐야 정확히 아는건데
<autowiz> 암튼 jun 너도 프로그래밍 할려면 수학 어느정도는 해야하지 않겠어?
<ircCloud^Seony> 조만간 썬더볼트 디스플레이 뜯어서 스탠드 분리시키고 세워서 써야겠습니다...
<ircCloud^Seony> 27인치 2개를 나란히 붙이는건 몸에 무리가 많이 가네요
<bluedusk> 근데 프로그래밍 할려면 수학보다는..
<bluedusk> 영어부터......
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 뭐 수학공부하는데도.. 영어부터...
<ircCloud^Seony> if, else 그런 것만 알면 되죠 뭐
<bluedusk> 영어부터..............
<autowiz> Seon_y 네 저도 27인치랑 작은거 하나쓸때는 큰거 두개면 편하겠다 했는데
<autowiz> 뭐 더 불편한건 아니지만 생각보다 불편한점이 몇가지 있긴 합니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 27인치 두개 붙이면 정말 몸이 힘들어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 이거 스탠드 뜯어서 세워서 쓰면 좀 편할 것 같아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 문제는 고정을 어떻게 시키느냐인데..
<funfunyoo> 개발 얘기엔 낄 수가 없어서... '연애' 얘기에만.... ;;;;;;;
<ircCloud^Seony> 형님이 못끼시면 누가 낄 수 있습니까
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 그래서 안끼지만요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 펀펀형님 언제 저녁 한번 쏘겠습니다.
<autowiz> 시간되시면 말씀해주세요
<bluedusk> 헐..
<bluedusk> 왜 저는 저녁 한번 안쏘시는거죠?
<bluedusk> 너무하시네요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<autowiz> 블더님은 키도 크시고 잘 생기셔서....
<autowiz> (헙... 펀펀형님이 안그렇다는게 아니라 ... )
<bluedusk> funfunyoo: 형님 저도 언제 한번 저녁 얻어먹겠습니다. 시간되시면 말씀해주세요~
<bluedusk> 원하시면 윤수석님이랑 같이 ..
<bluedusk> autowiz:  도대체 어느우주에 있는 bluedusk가 잘생긴거죠? 저도 좀 알려주세요 구경좀 하게 ..
<autowiz> 태양계 , 지구라는 행성에 사는 이 인걸로 아뢰옵니다~
<funfunyoo> 오늘?
<funfunyoo> 그리고 이번 기회에 수정 요청합니다!
<funfunyoo> 전 '펀펀' 이 아니라 '뻔뻔' 이에요
<funfunyoo> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> bbunbbun
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> -ㅅ- 도대체 어딜 어떻게 보면 제가 잘생긴거죠??
<jun> 얼굴......
<jun> 손을 보고서 잘생겼다고는 안하니까요....
<bluedusk> jun
<bluedusk> jun: 님도 그리 생각하시는건 아니죠?
<jun> bluedusk: 블덕님 잘생기셨어요~
<funfunyoo> 두분의 진실된..... 응원하겠습니다.
<funfunyoo> 두분이 잘되셨으면 좋겠어요!
<jun> funfunyoo: 하하;;;;;
<funfunyoo> jun: ^____________________^  씨익~~
<jun> 구디단에 놀러간다고 했었는데.. 어찌어찌 하다보니 학생이 되어버렸네요
<jun> 약속을 못지켜서 죄송합니다
<funfunyoo> 어익후~~ 또 기회 있겠죵? ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> funfunyoo:  저도 시간내서 blueguy님 모시고 한번 찾아뵙겠습니다.
<bluedusk> jun: 저 .. 못생겼는데요.. 특히나 잘생긴 사람들이 그러는거 아니에요.. 저번에 고기 먹으려고 뵜을때 autowiz 님이랑 같이 잘생긴사람 둘이서.. ㅠ_ㅠ
<jun> bluedusk: .......... 논란은 압구정 무한리필 소고기집에서 마무리지어야할것 같습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> autowiz: 형~ 압구정 한번 놀러가요~
<jun> autowiz: 물론...형이 무지 바쁘시지만.....
<funfunyoo> 오... 오토가 잘생긴 얼굴이었구나.... 몰랐....... ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<funfunyoo> 이제부터 오토를 '잘생긴 오토' 로 불러야지
<ircCloud^Seony> 오오 잘생긴오즈님
<ircCloud^Seony> 잘오
<bluedusk> 앞에 존자를 붙여드려야 할거 같아요..
<bluedusk> 지존 잘생긴 오즈님
<ircCloud^Seony> 존자로님
<bluedusk> 존잘로 님 (__)/
<jun> 존잘로님 (__)//
<funfunyoo> 푸하하하하하.... 잘오...와 존자로...에서 빵터짐
<ferendevelop> 존잘로님..!
<funfunyoo> 갑자기 일하다 말고 혼자서 미친듯이 웃고 있음요 푸하하하하하하
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 이런게 아얄씨의 매력입니당 ㅋ
<funfunyoo> irc 는 맥북에서만 하고 있는데... 작업하다가 잠깐 고개 돌렸더니 잘오.... 보고 그냥 빵 터짐.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun> 오늘 하루도 수고하셨습니다~!!! 저는 하교하도록하겠습니다
<funfunyoo> 네 수고하셨어요 :)
<autowiz> 뻔뻔형님 오늘 몇시쯤? ㅎㅎ 오늘은 간단히 저녁정도 밖에 안되긴 합니다만 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 내일 회사내에서 시연이 있어서 오늘도 밤샘입니다 ㅠㅠ
<funfunyoo> 헉.. 그런데 무슨 한잔이여...
<ircCloud^Seony> 잠시 시뮬레이션겸 썬더볼트 디스플레이 들어서 옆으로 돌려보니까 생각보다 좋군요...  내일 퇴근하면 바로 스탠드 제거해야겠습니다
<autowiz> 오늘이라고 하실지 몰랐지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<funfunyoo> 오늘은 낼 시연 준비하시고 시연 잘 끝나면 한잔 하장 :)
<autowiz> 넵~  ^^ 뵙고 싶어요~~
<funfunyoo> 델 모니터를 썬더볼트로 돌려서 보니 코드 볼 땐 좋더라구여 :)
<autowiz> 저녁 먹고 오겠습니다.~
<ircCloud^Seony> https://www.dropbox.com/s/mx5mjt5k7uqjw1v/2016-05-22%2022.54.48.jpg?dl=0
<ircCloud^Seony> 지금 이렇게 해봤습니다 ㅎㅎ
<funfunyoo> 다 저렇게 할 필욘없고 코드 보는 하나만 그리 하면 괜찮을 듯 :)
<lexlove> 먼저 들어가보겠습니다.^^;
<funfunyoo> 네 조심히 들어가세요
<razGon_i7> 세로로 돌아가면 괜찮은거죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네.  Pivot이라고 해서 좀 더 비싼 모니터들은 이 기능이 있어요
<razGon_i7> 제 모니터가..ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 가능합니다. 집에 있는게.
<razGon_i7> 이게 돌리고 난뒤에 소프트웨어에서 화면 전환.ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 그렇죠
<razGon_i7> 비싼건 자동 감지하는거 같던데요.
<razGon_i7> 예전 병원에서 있는데 돌리니 자동으로 화면 전환되더라구요
<ferendevelop> 오늘 날씨 장난 아니네요;
<ircCloud^Seony> 덥나보구나
<ircCloud^Seony> 기상이변이라는게 늘상 하와이에는 해당이 안되다보니 기후변화를 체감하지 못하고 살게되네...
<ferendevelop> 거의 한달 전부터 반팔 입기 시작했습니다ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 비나 시원하게 한번 왔으면 좋겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 밥 먹고 왔습니다.
<ferendevelop> 뭐 드셨나요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 복음밥 1/4 하고 칠리 탕수육 5조각?
<autowiz> 4조각?
<ircCloud^Seony> 양이 애매하네요
<autowiz> 살짝 배부릅니다.
<autowiz> 예전엔 볶음밥 1인분을 혼자서 어떻게 먹었나 싶네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 존자로님 양이 그거 밖에 안되시다니
<autowiz> 3~4년 전만해도
<autowiz> 배고프면 2~3인분 혼자서 먹고 그랬는데
<ferendevelop> 혼자 치킨 한마리 먹고 온 저는 구석에 조용히 있겠습니다 ㅠㅡㅠ
<autowiz> 어떻게 보면 그때부터 살이 찌기 시작한건지도 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 지금도 2-3인분 먹습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 다만, 하루 한끼라서 그렇지 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 전에 어떤 글을 보니까
<autowiz> 저녁에 먹어도 , 심지어 잠들기 전에 먹어도 그날 하루종일 먹은거보다 에너지 소모가 많았다면 살이 안찐다고 하더라구요.
<autowiz> 물론 자기 직전에 먹으면 소화가 덜되면서 소화기관 근처에 지방이 쌓일 확율이 높기야 하겠지만서두
<autowiz> 중요한건 하루 총 섭취/소모 에너지 량이고
<autowiz> 기초대사도 한몫하고
<ircCloud^Seony> 글쵸
<ircCloud^Seony> 살 1kg이 7000 칼로리래요.  너무 걱정마세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 제가 요즘 머리를 좀 덜쓰는지 . 뇌가 에너지 소모가 그렇게 많다는데
<autowiz> 살이찌는거보면 게을러진게 맞는거 같습니다 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 뇌가 체내 70%의 칼로리를 소모한다더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 인텔이 저전력 씨퓨 만드는걸 포기했듯, 우리 몸도 뇌가 가장 출력이 쎄죠
<autowiz> 인간이란 무엇인가 어디에서 와서 어디로 가는가
<autowiz> 라는 생각보다 , 오늘 뭘 먹을까 무슨 게임을 할까 하는게 더 중요합니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 우리 뇌가 편안한 것만 찾는 경향이 있다고 하더라구요
<autowiz> 아 overwatch 라는 게임 OBT 를 했었는데요
<autowiz> 나름 재미있는데 사기에는 좀 아쉬운 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오버와치 요즘 난리죠
<autowiz> 제가 잘못해서 그런건지 처음엔 무지 재미있다가 나중엔 너무 죽더라구요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 몇일전엔 꿈을 꿨습니다.
<Seony> 그런 게임들은 괴수들이 너무 많아서 좀 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 리스폰 지점이 절벽이라, 제가 계속 떨어져서 죽고
<autowiz> 떨어져서 죽고
<autowiz> 리스폰하는데 또 같은 위치
<autowiz> 또 죽고 죽고 꿈속에서도 게임이라는걸 인지했는데도 짜증이나서 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 사운드가 나올 수 있으니 조심하시구요.
<autowiz> https://youtu.be/ynW6Ys3LLAQ?t=58
<autowiz> 이거 재미있네요 58초 에 주파수 그래프로 FxCK YOU 를 표현하는데 참신한데요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 영화가 재밌어보입니다
<autowiz> 으아~ 밖에 덥네요~
<ferendevelop> 날씨 장난 아닙니다 ㅠㅡㅠ
<ferendevelop> 전 거의 한달 전부터 반팔 신세입니다
<autowiz> 따뜻한 남쪽 나라라서 그런가 ? ㅎㅎ
<Syntax_> 으아앙
<Syntax_> node 설치했는데
<Syntax_> 아직도안되네여
<Syntax_> 낮부터이러고있네
<Syntax_> 후
<Syntax_> 자꾸 /usr/local/bin/node :1 Syntax error 어쩌고나오는데
<Syntax_> 제가노드부분을
<Syntax_> ㄴwget https://nodejs.org/dist/v4.0.0/node-v4.0.0-linux-armv7l.tar.gz  tar -xvf node-v4.0.0-linux-armv7l.tar.gz  cd node-v4.0.0-linux-armv7l  sudo cp -R * /usr/local/
<Syntax_> 이런식으로깔았는데
<Syntax_> 이게잘못인가요..?
<Syntax_> 1 wget https://nodejs.org/dist/v4.0.0/node-v4.0.0-linux-armv7l.tar.gz  tar -xvf node-v4.0.0-linux-armv7l.tar.gz  cd node-v4.0.0-linux-armv7l  sudo cp -R * /usr/local/
<Syntax_> 2 tar -xvf node-v4.0.0-linux-armv7l.tar.gz
<Syntax_> 3 cd node-v4.0.0-linux-armv7l
<Syntax_> 4  sudo cp -R * /usr/local/
<Syntax_> 이거 하고 git 깔고
<Syntax_> npm 인스톨하려고하면
<Syntax_> 자꾸 /usr/local/bin/node :1 Syntax error 어쩌고나오네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 으음 뭔가 버젼 문제일까요?
<Syntax_> 낮에제가 우분투13.10이어서
<Syntax_> 유저분들이 최신버전써보라하셔서
<Syntax_> 칼리리눅스
<Syntax_> 깔았거든용
<Syntax_> 그래도 똑같네요..ㅠㅠ
<Syntax_> 방법이없을까요 ㅠㅠ
<Syntax_> 여기서하루종일막혀있네요
<autowiz> 설치문서 인터넷에 있는거 찾아서
<autowiz> 버젼 동일하게 한번 해보시는건 어떨까요?
<Syntax_> 라즈베리파이로 하셨던데
<Syntax_> 똑같이 리눅스기반아닌가요?
<ferendevelop> 칼리 리눅스면 보안 점검용 OS 아니였나요..
<ferendevelop> ipeter_x1_carbon: 어서오세요
<ipeter_x1_carbon> ferendevelop: 안녕하세요?
<ferendevelop> 반갑습니다 어서오세요
<ferendevelop> X1 Carbon 수령 하신다 하셨을 때가 엊그제 같은데 거의 두달이 되어가네요ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 아.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 기억해주시는군요
<ipeter_x1_carbon> x1 carbon 잘 사용하고 있습니다...
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 근데 와이파이 느린곳에 가거나
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 안터지는곳 가서
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 셀룰러로 사용하다보니
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 요금폭탄맞네요
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 이번달에 2만원 초과 사용하였습니다.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 2만원가지고 폭탄은요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter_x1_carbon> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 핸폰 요금이 7만원짜리 쓰는데
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 2만원 더 나오니 생각보다 체감이 커집니다.
<autowiz> 괜찮습니다.
<autowiz> 밥한끼 혹은 3끼 덜 먹으면 해결 됩니다.
<autowiz> 살도 빠지고 정신도 맑아지고 , 좋지 않습니까 허허허
<ipeter_x1_carbon> ㅋㅋ 네네
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 전 이만 들어가보겠습니ㅏㄷ.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 밤샜네요.
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<jun> 안녕하세요~\
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2016-05-24
<jun> 어제 저녁부터 비가 오더니.. 아침에 신발과 양말을 다 젖혀놨네요;;;;
<jun> 덕분에 수업을 맨발로 듣고 있습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 비가 많이 오는 모양입니다.^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 비올려고해서 더웠나보네요
<jun> 비오면서 한동안 더위가 풀릴꺼라고 하긴 하더라구요
<lexlove> 여기도 비가 많이 옵니다. ㅎ
<autowiz> 비가 꽤오네요
<autowiz> 준 , 센들 신고갔었어?
<autowiz> 운동화나 구두 젓은건 아니겠지? ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 전에 비온 날 사고가 났었기 때문에 안전운전!!!! 하면서 출근했어요.ㅎ
<jun> 운동화가 젖어서요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 챙겨온 슬리퍼신고 있습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> jun님 뭐 배우세요?
<jun> java -> query -> jsp -> jquery -> html5, css -> android 이 순서로 배워요
<jun> 간단하죠? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 어제도 다들 고급적인 프로그래밍 용어를 나누실때.. 저는 이제 시작합니다! ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 아~
<lexlove> 저도 배우고 싶어요.^^;
<jun> 철학적인 강사한테요..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 아뇨. 그건 노~
<jun> ㅎㅎㅎ 정말 디테일하게 알려주려고는 하지만.. 덕분에 진도가 안나가네요
<jun> 2일째 변수를 하고 있을 줄이야;;;;;
<lexlove> 헉;;;; ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 비전공자가 반이고... 반은 전공자인데 하도 못해서 오는 사람들이라서요..
<jun> 전 후자~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저도 배우러 다니고 싶어요.
<jun> lexlove: 다 아시는 내용아니예요???
<jun> 배우러가 아니라 누군가를 알려주러 가셔야할것 같은데..
<lexlove> 그럼 그쪽 일을 하고 있겠지요.
<jun> 음............으흠...............
<jun> 그렇겠죠...
<lexlove> 입문이라고 해야겠지요.
<lexlove> 초급이라고 하기엔 부끄러운 실력입니다. 사실 생각이 나질 않네요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun> 저도 처음에 프로젝트 어떻게 만드는 거였는지 인터넷에 검색했어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> plugin 설치하는데... 한세월이 걸리네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 델에서 43인치 4k 모니터 발표했네요 http://www.extremetech.com/electronics/229058-dell-unveils-43-inch-4k-monitor-that-can-split-into-four-independent-1080p-panels
<ircCloud^Seony> 2단계 서브도메인에 ssl 먹일려면 이건 또 인증서가 다르군요...
<razGon_i7> 43인치 탐나는데. 가격이 비싸겟죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럴 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ 더군다나 4k에 tv가 아닌 모니터라 더 비쌀 거 같네요
<razGon_i7> 그러니깐요.
<razGon_i7> 저런건 그냥 잊고 주력 제품으로 올때까지 기다리는 수밖에.ㅋ
<lexlove> razGon_i7: 여쭤볼게 있습니다.^^;
<lexlove> razGon_i7: 귀앞쪽 임파선이 부어있어요. 약국에서 종근당 바이오프로폴리스 를 주던데 어느정도 장복해도 괜찮겠죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> 바이오프로폴리스면 유산균 그런거 아닌가요?
<razGon_i7> 드셔도 됩니다.
<razGon_i7> 마니 드셔도 전혀 지장 없습니다.
<lexlove> 감사합니다.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 단. 귀앞쪽 임파선 부어 있는건 감염에의한 염증이 예상되므로
<razGon_i7> 컨디션이 않좋은 상태면 쉬시는것을 권고 하고 인후염이나 염증이 있으면 항생제 처방을 권고 합니다. 그래도 안없어진다면 정밀 검진이 필요합니다.
<lexlove> 몸이 전체적으로 약해져있는데 이번 장염(?)으로 2일 금식했더니 더 안좋아졌습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_i7> 그러시군요. 장염에 의한 바이러스에 의한 감염으로 의심됩니다.
<razGon_i7> 금식을 하시지 마시구요. 기름기 없는 음식.
<razGon_i7> 넬슨이라는 소아교과서에서는 rice,Toaste.banna 이라더군요.
<razGon_i7> 장염이나 설사가 있을때 기름기가 적은 탄수화물을 섭취하라고 하더라구요.
<razGon_i7> 이런 위주로 드시면 될겁니다. 우리나라는 죽이죠.
<lexlove> 네. 그래야겠습니다.^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 군것질은 독약이군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 당분이 높은 것이나 지방이 많은것은 설사를 유발시킬수 있습니다.
<razGon_i7> 군것질을 해도 됩니다. 바나나.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 고구마도 괜찮습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 바나나 예찬론자로서, 바나나는 그 어느 때 먹어도 좋더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 하와이야.. 뭐.ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 거의 3년 이상을 하루도 빠짐없이 바나나를 매일 하나씩 꼬박꼬박 먹거든요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 바나나의 단점이 두통을 일으킬수 있는 물질인 뭐더라? 그게 있어서 편두통환자는 피해야 합니다.
<lexlove> 바나나, 고구마...알겠습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_i7> 물말은 밥도 괜찮아요.
<razGon_i7> http://it.donga.com/24291/
<razGon_i7> 구글이 칼가는 군요\
<jun> 여전히... 변수에 관련되어 설명과 실습중...... 미칠것 같습니다;;;
<jun> 맛점하셨나요~???
<bluedusk> 그냥저냥 죽지 못해서 먹는듯...
<jun> 으헉;;;;
<ircCloud^Seony> 오늘 드디어 썬더볼트 디스플레이를 분해시키는 대공사 끝에 옆으로 세웠습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/ad6kb2yqhjcet9r/AABol7rWug1i11DUMx6xLUG1a
<jun> ㅎㅎㅎ 원래 피벗되는게 아닌데 돌리신거예요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 원래는 이렇게 생겼어요 http://www8.pcmag.com/media/images/270446-apple-thunderbolt-display-back-view.jpg
<funfunyoo> 그치 저렇게 사용해야 편해
<funfunyoo> 하나는 가로로 하나는 세로로
<jun> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 둘다 세울려고 했는데요, 생각해보니 영화볼 때나 게임할 때 불편할 거 같더라구요
<jun> 아..아무래도 그러겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 여태껏 파인만 교수가 쓴 물리학책을 모니터 받침대로 써왔는데 ㅋㅋ
<funfunyoo> 그리고 요즘 나오는 IDE 들이 대부분 좌우를 같이 쓰는데다 ms office 같은 문서 작업할 때도 가로가 편하징
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래도 비싼 모니터 값을 하는게, 세워서 쓰는데도 시야각이 아무렇지 않고 똑같이 잘 나와요
<jun> 괜히 저도 모니터를 보게 되네요...
<jun> 피벗을 할꺼면.. 24~27인치 정도 해야하려나..?
<jun> 써니님 지금 옆으로 돌린 모니터 몇인치예요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 27인치요
<ircCloud^Seony> 썬더볼트 디스플레이는 사이즈가 하나에요
<jun> 아~
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 어제 말씀드렸듯이, 27인치급부터는 두 대 나란히 놓으면 몸에 무리가 많이 가요
<jun> 27인치급 하나 정도만 써봤지.. 듀얼로 써본적이 없어서요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 노트북의 17인치 모니터에 24인치 모니터를 붙여서 쓴정도..?
<ircCloud^Seony> 오늘부터 몸이 힘들지 않기를 기대해보겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun> ㅎㅎㅎ 학원에다가 모니터를 하나 달고 싶네요;;;;
<bluedusk> 전 집에 모니터 27인치에서 40인치로 바꿨더니
<bluedusk> 힘들어요.. ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 아 렌즈 사고 싶은데..
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<jun> 40인치라...
<jun> 좀 거리를 두고 봐야할꺼 같은데요
<jun> 집에 있는  TV도 40인치가 안되는데......ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 27인치를 세우니까 겁나 높긴 하네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 맨 위 보려면 먼산 보듯 해야하군요
<jun> 학원 컴을 심심해서 win10으로 업그레이드했더니 인터넷 연결을 못해버리네요;;;;
<jun> 당황시러라;;;
<autowiz> 네네 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 모두들 즐거운 화요일 오후 되고 계시온지요
<jun> autowiz: 앗 존잘로님!!
<Seony> 원자로급으로 잘생기셔서 존자로 님입니다
<funfunyoo> 존자로 님....이라고 아예 별명을 바꾸는 게 나을 듯... ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<funfunyoo> 영어로는 jonjaro ?
<Seony> 빠다 좀 발라야죠.  zonzaro
<jun> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ j가 들어가면 글자 위 아래로 약간 튀어나오는데
<jun> z로 하니까 뭔가 깔끔한 느낌도 있는데요?
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 환장하겠네요
<autowiz> 원자로 가 얼굴에서 녹아내리는 느낌입니다.
<funfunyoo> zonzaro.... 이거 괜춘하다
<funfunyoo> 이거 로고 하나 만들어서 브랜드 하면 좋을 듯 :)
<Seony> 이게 다 여자친구 사진 때문에 생긴 사태로군요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 근데 누가 가져다 붙였는지 정말 닉네임 잘붙인거 같아요..
<bluedusk> 존잘로라니...ㄷㄷ
<Seony> 제가 붙였습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데 끝에 로가 아니라 오에요.  오즈님이라
<funfunyoo> 근데 발음상으론 '존자로' 가 좋은 거 같아 :)
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 요즘 아얄씨에서 가장 핫하시군요
<funfunyoo> 갈수록 커지는 오즈의 영향력... 이제는 존자로(존잘오)로 대동단결!!!
<funfunyoo> 아.. 이 내용이 다음 번 우분투 커뮤니티 세미나 때 나왔으면 좋겠네용 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 헐 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 얼마 전에 새롭게 발견한 mirror라는 vim 플러그인 참 맘에 드네요 ㅎㅎ
<funfunyoo> 엇? 뭔데???
<Seony> 혹시 서브라임 텍스트 쓰세요?
<funfunyoo> 아니
<funfunyoo> 잘 안써 ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony> 일단 제 vim 스샷입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ykavgujomg7zl12/vim.png?dl=0
<Seony> 음... 그러니까 mirror라는 플러그인은요, 작업 중인 소스코드를 저장시키고 그걸 여러 목적지를 ssh를 통해서 전송할 수 있게 해주는 플러그인이에요
<Seony> 예를 들어서, 현재 내 컴퓨터에서 작업 중인데, 이걸 테스팅 서버에 전송하고 싶다고 하면, 걍 MirrorPush testing 이라고만 치면 미리 설정해둔 설정파일을 참조해서 목적지에 전송해줍니다
<Seony> 아 이 링크로 할께요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> https://www.dropbox.com/s/755q1h51tzdq9j2/vim.png?dl=0
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요
<ferendevelop> 시내 서점 갔다가 나오니 비가 내리는 바람에 비 쫄딱 맞고 무사 귀환 했습니다 ㅠㅡㅠ
<ferendevelop> Seony: 제가 알던 VIM이 아닌데요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 비가 전국적으로 오나보네
<Seony> ferendevelop, 왜?  이상하게 생겼어?
<ferendevelop> Seony: 아니요 전 VIM에 플러그인 안 깔아서 아주 순정 그 자체라서요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 참고로 내가 설정한 vim은 서블라임 텍스트에서 제공하는 cmd+d 기능도 돼 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 이제 비는 그쳤습니다.
<ferendevelop>   https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/RRtPgxcB/%E1%84%89%E1%85%B3%E1%84%8F%E1%85%B3%E1%84%85%E1%85%B5%E1%86%AB%E1%84%89%E1%85%A3%E1%86%BA%202016-05-24%2017.05.44.png
<ferendevelop> 로컬에선 vim을 잘 안 쓰니 기본적인 설정도 없네요..
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ  터미널조차도 테마 안바꿨네
<ferendevelop> 얼마 전에 맥 밀고 했던 일 중 하나가 vim config 옮기기 였는데 같은데;;
<ferendevelop> Seony: 형은 어떤 테마 쓰세요?
<Seony> 걍 까만거
<Seony> 저거 혹시 맥 기본 터미널이야?
<ferendevelop> 네
<Seony> 맥 기본 터미널이면, 테마 중에서 Pro라고 되어있는게 그나마 제일 쓸만하더라고
<ferendevelop> Pro는 뭔가 가독성이 안 좋아보이더라고요 ㅠㅡㅠ
<Seony> 좋게 만들면 되지
<ferendevelop> 폰트도 바꾸고 이래저래 설정 해봤는데도 영.. 기본보다는 이상해서 그냥 기본에 몇가지만 수정했습니다
<Seony> 근데 내가 기본 터미널을 쓸려고 몇달을 노력했는데 결국은 때려치고 iterm으로 갔어
<Seony> 일단 기본적으로 키 입력이 너무 다르고 불편한 점이 많아
<ferendevelop> 전 오히려 iTerm이 불편하더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> iTerm은 그래도 리눅스 터미널이랑 많이 비슷해
<ferendevelop> 오랜만에 꾸며봐야겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> http://git.potatogim.net/potatogim/vim-config/blob/master/vimrc
<ferendevelop> PotatoGim: 안그래도 저번에 구경했었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 엄청 길군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는, 어떤 플러그인을 설치했는지도 다 기억을 못해서... ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> Vim 부심 타이밍인 줄 알고 저도 참여를...ㅜ
<Seony> vim 사용자끼리 부심이라뇨 ㅋㅋ  원래 vi ~/.emacs 하는거 아니겠습니까 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 전 nano 씁니다!
<Seony> 감자님 설정파일은 너무 양이 많아서 따로 시간내서 연구하지 않으면 안되겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 사실 vim은 자기한테 익숙한 설정이 최고라....
<PotatoGim> 저 중에서도 진짜 쓰는 것들은 얼마 없는 것 같아요..
<PotatoGim> 지우면 잊어버릴까봐 주석만 하다보니까 히스토리성 잡설정이 되버렸네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래도 몇몇 유명한 플러긴들은 다 쓰시네요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 유명하다고 해서 등록만 해놓은 것들도 더러 있습니다...ㅜ
<Seony> 그래도 감자님 설정보고 힌트를 얻어서, F3이랑 F4키를 byobu처럼 매핑했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun> 아 오늘이 오버워치 발매일이었네요... 피시방가봐야하나..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 F2는 매핑이 안되네요...
<jun> 저는 오늘도 어김없이 하교해보도록 하겠습니다..
<jun> 수고하세요~
<Seony> 들어가세요
<Seony> PotatoGim, F2키만 매핑이 안되는데, 혹시 어딜 보면 이유를 알 수 있을까요?
<PotatoGim> 음... 보통은 그냥 되는데 이상하네요;
<PotatoGim> 혹시 따로 매핑 모드를 지정해주셨나요?
<Seony> 아뇨
<Seony> nmap <silent><unique> <F2> tabnew
<Seony> 이렇게 했어요
<PotatoGim> 음....
<Seony> tabnew 커맨드만 안먹히나..
<PotatoGim> 아하
<PotatoGim> :tabnew<CR> 하시면 될거에요
<PotatoGim> 노멀 모드 매핑이라 vim 커맨드로 넣어주셔야 먹힐겁니다 ㅎ
<Seony> 커맨드로 넣는다면, 그냥 map 커맨드로 실행하면 되나요?
<Seony> nnoremap으로 하니까 되네요
<Seony> 아 아니다.  제가 실수한 거에요.  원래 잘 되는건데, tabnew 앞에 :를 빼먹었네요
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ i*map에 들어가는 놈들은 또 매핑이 다르고 그래서...
<PotatoGim> n*map일 때는 ESC 누른 상태에서 키보드 매크로? 정도로만 보시면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 그렇군요
<HolyKnight_> http://pic.twitter.com/sVHbSOwGHh
<PotatoGim> xUnit 테스트 프레임워크 구현에서 실환경을 대상으로 하는 통합 시나리오 테스트를 하려면 어떤 식으로 가야할까요? 단위 테스트의 개념만 생각하다보니 자꾸 단위 테스트를 구현하는 클래스 범주 내에서만 생각이 갇히네요...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> ㅜㅜㅜㅜ
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 저 이만 들어가보겠습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2016-05-25
<jun> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> jun님 학원컴 인터넷은 복구하셨어요?
<jun> 그냥 노트북을 바꿨어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 부팅 USB달라고하니까
<jun> 그냥 노트북바꿔주고서 행정쪽에서 하겠다고 하더라구요
<jun> 윈도우 7보다는 10쓰고 싶었는데 ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> 저도 6월 1일부터 인터넷 동강 하나 듣습니다.^^
<jun> 오오~ 어떤거 공부하시는거예요?
<lexlove> 부끄럽지만 리눅스요.ㅋ
<lexlove> 저는 리눅스가 자신이 없어요. 기초부터 다시 공부해보려고 합니다.
<jun> 오홍~
<jun> 저도 공부하다가 말다가 하다가말다가... autowiz 형한테 많이 배웠는데
<jun> 많이 까먹은것도 있는거 같아요 ㅎ
<lexlove> 따라하기 서버구축은 해봤는데 이번에 공부하면서 집에 있는 세컨컴을 서버로 구축하고 활용해보려구요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<jun> 안녕하세요~
<jun> 이사하기 전에는 전기세를 제가 내지 않아서 세컨컴으로 돌렸었는데..
<jun> 지금 집은 전기세를 내야해서 창고로 보내버렸어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 잠시 출장갑니다~
<jun> 네~ 다녀오세요~
<bluedusk> 아 이번 신현 말리부 괜찮을까요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 말리부면 준중형이죠?
<jun> 중형일껄요..?
<jun> 준중형은 아반떼나 sm3급 아닌가요..?
<jun> 저는 말리부를 좋아하는 사람으로써....
<ircCloud^Seony> 저번에 그 쉐보레에서 미국꺼 직수입해서 판다고해서 화제였던건 크루즈였나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 임팔라인가
<jun> 임팔라같은데요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럼 임팔라도 중형이고 말리부도 중형인 거에요?
<jun> 크루즈도 그랬던가..?
<jun> 임팔라는 대형으로 나오네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 엥? 임팔라가...
<ircCloud^Seony> 한국에서는 그게 대형 사이즈인가보군요...
<jun> 네 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 하긴, 미국에서는 산타페 같은 SUV를 소형 SUV로 분류하니...
<jun> 헉;;;;;;
<jun> 그럼 마티즈나... 엑센트는.... 어디로 구분되나요?
<jun> 엑센트가 미국에 있을려나..?
<ircCloud^Seony> 있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 미국 사람들도 경차 많이 타요
<ircCloud^Seony> 큰차 필요없는 사람들이 경차 많이 사죠
<jun> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 경차가 좋긴한데...
<jun> 확실히 한국에서 경차는 위험한거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그렇군요...
<jun> 외각도로만 타도.. 관광버스급이나 화물차가 너무 썡쌩 달려서... 경차에서 위험하다는 느낌을 받아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 말리부가 소나타급으로 중형취급일꺼구요
<bluedusk> 임팔라가 그렌저급 대형으로 취급할꺼에요
<razGon_i7> 말리부는 소나타-SM5급입니다.
<razGon_i7> 임팔라는 그랜저급.
<jun> sm6가 이번에 중형으로 나오나요?
<jun> 대형으로 나오나요?
<razGon_i7> 마눌님께서 차를 구입하신다고 난리치셔서요
<razGon_i7> 준중형일겁니다. 넘버로 보면요
<razGon_i7> K7 급이 SM7이죠
<razGon_i7> 크루즈는 액센트급.
<jun> 중형까지밖에 몰아보지 못해서리...대형을 몰면 어떨지 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 크루즈가 준중형으로 들어가지 않나요..?
<bluedusk> 근데 말리부 1.5는  세금이 소형으로 나온다네요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 1499cc라서
<razGon_i7> SM6는 준대형.ㅋ
<jun> 헉 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> ^^;;
<razGon_i7> 아..ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 크루즈가 준중형이겟군요.
<razGon_i7> 스파크가 있으니.
<razGon_i7> 그사이에 아베오가 있고
<jun> 특이한게...
<razGon_i7> 마눌님은 포드 토러스를 구입...차체에 비해서 내부공간은 그리 넓지 않음.
<jun> 제 친구들 중에 서울권에 사는 애들은 차가 거의 없고.. 지방권은 거의 차가 있어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 하지만 아이2에 어른1명을 뒤에 태우기는 괜찮음.
<razGon_i7> 그게 좋은거에요
<razGon_i7> 지방권은 차없으면 생활하기 힘들죠.
<razGon_i7> 서울권은 차쓰는 빈도가 그리 높진 않아요. 그리고 심한 체증은.....쩝.
<bluedusk> 아흠 말리부 ...
<razGon_i7> 실제로 저도 출퇴근은 지하철+도보15분 합니다.
<razGon_i7> 이런식의 직장이면 굳이 차가 필요없죠. 맥주도 한잔 못하고.
<razGon_i7> 여자들이야 차있는 남자 좋아하지만. 그건 그녀들만의 로망이고. 실제는 지하철이 뭘하긴 낫죠.
<lexlove> 말리부 신형 예쁘던데 그림의 떡입니다.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 저도 이번에 6월4일에 서울올라가는데.저는 차 안씁니다. KTX.
<razGon_i7> 차필요하면 간단하게 쏘카이용..
<razGon_i7> 어서오세요
<jun> 저도 아직 차가 없어서 쏘카를 이용하긴 하지만... 편할때는 편하고... 불편할땐 불편하고...
<razGon_i7> 그러죠.
<razGon_i7> jun: 나이가 어떻게 되세요?
<bluedusk> 저도 아직 여자가 없어서 쏘카 이용할일도 없어서..
<jun> razGon_i7: 올해 서른입니다.. 만으로는 28살! ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 그냥 말리부가 이쁘게 나와서 탐이날뿐..
<jun> 저는 말리부랑 sm6랑 탐이 나던데요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 요새 KTX역마다 쏘카처럼 쉐어링카 다 있는걸로 아는데.... 잘 쓰여지는지는 모르겠네요
<razGon_i7> 그헐군요.
<razGon_i7> 잘쓰여지곤합니다.
<razGon_i7> 제가 고향이 아산인데. 천안아산역에 내려서 간간히 이용합니다.
<jun> 아~!!! 아산이 고향이세요?
<razGon_i7> 예
<jun> 옆동네 주민이셨군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 원래말로는 온양이 고향.ㅋ
<jun> 전 천안입니다 ㅎ
<razGon_i7> 천안이신가요?ㅎ
<razGon_i7> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_i7> 그러시군요
<jun> 혹시라도 천안 터미널을 이용해서 아산으로 가셨다면 저희 집 근처를 지나가셨을텐데 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> razGon_i7님 광주분이신줄 알고 있었네요.ㅎ
<razGon_i7> 광주에 있습니다.
<jun> 조대 앞에서 충격을 먹고 그 뒤로 광주를 안가고 있습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 조대 앞에서 왜요?? 무슨 일이 있었던 거죠?
<jun> 아는 형이 있어서 술집에 들어갔는데
<jun> 옆 테이블에서 이쁘장한 여성분이 충격적인 말을 써서요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 아~ 사투리
<jun> 한창 떠들다가 뜬금없이 이가스나 확 허리를 접어분다
<jun> 이러더라구요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> -_-?
<bluedusk> 별로 충격적인말은 아닌데요?
<jun> 20대 초반에 들었던 말이라 충격적이었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저도 원래 여기가 고향이 아니고 전북 완주군에서 중3때 광주로 이사를 했거든요. 애들 말하는거 듣고 지금 싸우자는 건가? 하고 생각하기도 했어요.ㅋ
<jun> 엇!
<jun> 저 4살부터 8살때까지 전북 완주군 삼례읍에 살았습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun> 5월초에 순천 내려갈때 잠깐 들러서 예전 살던 집 보고 갔었는데
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 고산아시나요? 고산이 고향이에요
<lexlove> 삼례에서 가깝습니다.ㅎ
<jun> 워낙 어렸을때라....사는곳만 기억합니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun> 그리고 기억하는건...우석대학교?? 맞나요?
<jun> 유난히 하나만 건물 올라가 있는 대학교 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 맞아요
<jun> 군산에서도 1년살았었구요..
<lexlove> 지금은 사투리가 정겹게 들립니다.^^
<jun> 그때도 워낙 어릴때....ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 부모님도 보성분이시라서요..
<jun> 제가 말할때 가끔 충청도 사투리 + 전라도 사투리가  되는 경우가 있어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 아~ ㅋㅋ
<jun> 그럼 어머니는 그러려니 하는데
<jun> 친구들은 저를 이상하게 쳐다봐요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 특히 서울친구들은 알아는 듣겠는데 어디말이냐고 물어보기도 하구요
<lexlove> 저도 가끔 그런 소리를 듣습니다.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> jun님 지금 수업중 아니에요?
<jun> 수업중 맞습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 아직까진 대학교 입학했을때 배웠떤 내용들이라서요
<jun> 어제 변수 하고.. 오늘은 연산자....
<ircCloud^Seony> 아예 전산 비전공자를 위한 수업이군요
<lexlove> 전공자들은 한동안 따분하겠습니다
<jun> 네... 반이 완전 비전공자예요
<jun> 요번주까진 좀 따분하지 않을까.... 라고 예상하고 있습니다
<razGon_i7> 흠... 수업받기 힘들겟군요.
<jun> 어차피 6월 4일에 자격증 시험이 있어서... 그거 보고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun> 내용보다가 실습하라고 하면 훅 해놓고
<razGon_i7> 그러면 질문.VBA이거 배우기 어렵나요?
<razGon_i7> 요즘 이거에 관심이 가지게 되는 계기가 있어서
<lexlove> 어렵다, 쉽다의 중간쯤?
<jun> 전 다뤄본적이 없는 언어라서....
<lexlove> 비주얼베이직 기반이에요
<jun> 컴파일이랑 디버깅은 쉽겠네요...ㅎ
<lexlove> 비주얼베이직 + 엑셀함수 라고 보면 될거 같긴 해요
<jun> 으헉;;
<bluedusk> 그거 학원끝날때까지 대학교에서 배운 내용일꺼에요
<lexlove> 컴파일, 디버깅을 안하고 엑셀에서 바로 실행이 됩니다.
<autowiz> 간만에 겜방입니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun> 음... 잘만 사용하면 써먹을 곳은 많을것 같네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안하는게 아니고 엑셀안에서 합니다.ㅎㅎ
<jun> autowiz: 졸잘로형 안녕하세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<jun> 엑셀 매크로..? 함수 등록해서 사용하는 부분이 있긴 하던데.. 그게 VBA가 되나요?
<lexlove> 그렇죠.
<lexlove> 매크로 눌러서 기록하면 VBA가 자동으로 기록되는거에요. 수동으로 만들줄 알면 거의 응용프로그램 식으로 만드는게 가능해요~
<jun> 요샌 엑셀로 별에 별게 다 되서... 엑셀만 따로 공부해야 겠다는 생각도 들더라구요
<jun> 몇년전이었나? 엑셀로 건담을 그리는 사람도 있었고.... 문서 자체를 작성하는 분도 있었고...
<lexlove> 엑셀로 건담그린거 저도 봤어요. 능력자들 많아요.ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐...
<ircCloud^Seony> 엑셀로 건담을..
<bluedusk> http://www.clien.net/cs2/bbs/board.php?bo_table=park&wr_id=46681695&page=2
<jun> 유명한 영상이예요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 댓슬중에 일요일에 데이트 했는데 왜 월요일에 데려다 주는거죠???!?!
<bluedusk> 전 절대 풀지 못할 미스테리네요..
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun> 답을 달다가... 포기했습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> http://blog.naver.com/tuepin?Redirect=Log&logNo=220443021873&jumpingVid=FCC3C7A39ADD7EFED3B90F823B14A4551D97
<lexlove> 엑셀로 건담그리기
<jun> 간만에 감상중입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저도 감상중~ 계속 보게 되네요.ㅎ
<razGon_i7> 제가 물어봐드리는건... 제가 주식매매를 하는데 자동매매가 어느정도 이슈화되서요
<jun> 제가 주식쪽에는 전혀 아는게 없어서요;;;
<autowiz> MS 오피스 매크로는
<autowiz> 대부분 VB 로 되어있는데
<autowiz> 악용되면 바이러스수준까지 활용될 수 있어서 좀 위험한감이 있긴합니다.
<jun> 저도 지금 영상이랑 자료를 보고 있는데..
<jun> 악용될 가능성이 큰건 맞는거 같네요
<jun> 신기하네요... 예전에 생각은 해봤던건데 진짜로 존재할 줄이야
<razGon_i7> 어짜피 제가 자작할거라. 난이도를 여쭈어봐 드린겁니다.
<jun> 어떤 기능이냐에 따라 조금 차이는 있겠지만... 알고리즘만 잘 짜여진다면 할만할것 같습니다.
<jun> autowiz: 형은 어떻게 생각하세요?
<razGon_i7> jun: 결국은 결정하는 것은 알고리즘이겟죠.
<autowiz> 외부에서 데이터를 가져온다거나 간단한건 가능하겠지 말입니다.
<autowiz> 엑셀로 주식 자동 거래 시스템을 만드실려는거면 으음. 일이 더 커지긴 하겠지요
<jun> 근데..주식정보가 API로 제공이 되나요?
<razGon_i7> 예 제공 되는 것으로 알고 있습니다.
<razGon_i7> http://blog.naver.com/share2010/220477945629
<razGon_i7> 이런식으로요
<jun> 제가 주식을 해본적이 없어서요...
<jun> 사고팔려면 어떻게 해야해요?
<jun> 그거에 관련되서는 어디서 API를 제공받을지도모르겠구요;;
<autowiz> 그런거야 API 설명서에 있겠지
<jun> 음... 그런것도 제공이 되는군요.. 전 특정 증권 프로그램에 로그인해야만 사용 가능 한줄 알았어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 로그인해야 할겁니다. 매매자체를 하려면.
<razGon_i7> 그게 윈도우에서 관리되야 하거든요ㅕ
<bluedusk> ㅣ그 특정 증권 프로그램에서 에서  API 를 제공합니다.
<razGon_i7> 예
<DarkCircle> 무서운 덕후인증.
<bluedusk> DarkCircle: 옹 올해에는 소괴기 먹을수 있나요?
<samahui_Pi> 즐거운 점심식사들 하세요~
<autowiz> 맛점 하세요~~
<razGon_i7> 맛점하세요
<razGon_i7> samahui_Pi: 오래간만이세요!!
<jun> 맛점하셨습니까~??? ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아뇨 일하기 싫어 미치겠는데
<bluedusk> 이런거 가지고 미치지 않으니 더 미치겠네요..
<jun> .........
<jun> 스트레스가 많으시군요;;;;;
<jun> 점심먹고... 강사님은 나긋나긋이 말하고.... 저는 졸려 죽을것 같고....
<jun> 힘드네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 많이 졸리실거 같습니다.
<razGon_i7> 자고 싶네요..
<razGon_i7> 아무것도 격렬하게 하기 싫습니다.
<Seony> 아무것도 격렬하게 안하시느라 말씀이 없으시군요 ㅋㅋ
<TH_> 안녕하세요..
<TH_> 죄송한데 몇가지 여쭈어 보겠습니다.
<TH_> 우분투를 기업에서 desktop 으로  사용하려면 라이센스를 구입해야  하나요?
<Seony> 아뇨
<Seony> 필요 없습니다
<TH_> 답변  감사드립니다ㅏ.
<Seony> 기업에서 구매하셔서 완전히 뜯어고치셔도 상관없습니다
<Seony> 아 구입이 아니라 설치
<TH_> 추가로 현재 한국 또는 외국에서 전사적으로 Client 를 우분투나 리눅스로 사용하고 있는 곳이 있나요?
<TH_> 몇가지 서치를 해 보았는데.. 실제 그 쪽 사람들한테 물어 보니 안쓴다고 해서
<Seony> 외국에서는 강제로 권하진 않습니다.
<TH_> 신뢰성이 떨어져 자료를 만들기가 어려워서요.. 여기 저기 서치 하다가 이 챗팅 창가지 왔네요
<Seony> 이런걸 회사 차원에서 강제하니 써라 라고 하는건 문화적으로 안맞거든요
<TH_> 한국에서 알만한 기업이 있을까요? 아님 그런 사례를 알 수 있는 곳이 있을까 해서요...
<TH_> 너무 갑자기 질문 드려 정말 죄송합니다.
<Seony> 회사 전체가 리눅스만을 사용하는 곳이요?
<TH_> 전체 또는 일부가 정식적으로 사용하고 있는 레퍼런스 사이트를 찾고 있어서요...
<Seony> 제가 일하는 곳 얘기하세요
<TH_> 개인적으로 사용하는 건 괜찮은데.. 기업용으로 써볼까 해서요..
<TH_> 혹시 죄송하지만.. 어디신지...ㅠㅠ?
<Seony> 하와이 주 정부 교육부요
<TH_> 전체가 우분투를 사용하고 있나요? 아님 일부 부서가 사용을 하고 계시나요?
<TH_> 너무 초보적인 질문들 거듭 죄송합니다.
<Seony> 위에 말씀드렸듯이, 외국 정서상 뭔가를 강제하는건 있을 수 없는 일이라 전체가 사용하진 않구요,
<Seony> 사용하고 싶은 사람들만 사용합니다.
<Seony> 제가 아는 사람들이랑 그 회사도 리눅스로 밥 벌어먹고 사는 회사들이라 다들 리눅스만 써요
<TH_> 특별한 작업(고도의 그래픽 작업, 공문서 작성 등)을 하지 않는 다면.. 호환성은 어떤가요... 문서나 프린터 등등??
<Seony> 근데 어떻게 보면, 찾아오신 이 곳이 우분투 채팅방이라, 여기서 물어보시면 다들 리눅스만 쓴다고 대답하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 왠만한 프린터기는 딱히 지장이 없구요,
<TH_> 그렇기 하겠지요... 직접 써보고 판단을 하겠지만.. 어느 정도 알아야 시도라도 할 수 있는 기회를 얻을 수 있을까 하구요...
<Seony> 특별히 프로페셔널한 작업을 하시는 게 아니라면 쓰는데 아무 지장 없습니다...
<Seony> 제 부서장도 컴퓨터랑 아무 관련이 없는 사람인데 우분투만 써요
<TH_> 결국은 CS 프로그램만 문제가 되겠네요..
<TH_> 회사에선..
<Seony> 특별히 써야하는 프로그램이 있다면 그 경우에는 어쩔 수 없구요,
<Seony> 그렇지 않고 그냥 범용적인 수준에서라면, 어쩔 때는 리눅스가 더 나을 때가 많아요
<Seony> 일단 기본적으로 컴퓨터에 상용 프로그램이 설치되는 우려를 하실 필요가 없구요,
<Seony> 운영체제 자체가 늘 일관된 상태를 유지하구요,
<TH_> 결국 이득은 MS 라이센스와 H/W Spec 등이 되겠네요..
<Seony> 중앙에서 운영체제를 일괄적으로 통제하는 것이 가능하다고 볼 수 있겠네요
<TH_> 전에 회사가 금융권이라... 혹시 보안적인 문제는 없나요?
<TH_> 아... 중앙에서 일괄 통제가 가능 한가요?
<Seony> 보안적인 부분을 물으신다면, 오히려 윈도우 피씨를 걱정해야하는거 아닌가요? ㅎㅎ
<TH_> 저도 그렇게 생각합니다... 다만 문제가 생기면 조치 방법이... ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 보통 문제라면, 운영체제가 망가지는 경우가 아니라면 문제가 딱히 생기는 경우가 없구요,
<TH_> 만약에... 생긴다면... 지식이 없어 그런 생각을 하는거겠지만...
<Seony> 사실 그 마저도 중앙에서 통제가 가능합니다
<TH_> 혹시 중앙 통제라면 어떤 방식인가요?
<Seony> 혹시 맥 쓰세요?
<TH_> 아뇨.. 오로지 MS 제품만 사용하던 사람이라...
<Seony> 음... 일반적으로 유닉스 계열 운영체제들의 기본적인 공통사항은, 사용자 계정과 네트워크를 기반으로 두는 운영체제라는 점이거든요
<Seony> 유닉스 계열 운영체제들은 root라고 부르는 아주 특수한 계정이 있어요
<Seony> 일명 수퍼유저 라고 하는데, 일반 사용자에게 이 계정만 주지않으면,
<Seony> 컴퓨터의 민감한 부분을 건드리는 것 자체가 불가능합니다.
<Seony> 바이러스가 들어오던 뭐가 들어오던, 본인이 계정에 있는 파일들만 문제 생기지, 그 외에는 일체 건드릴 수가 없어요
<Seony> 그러다보니, 이 root 계정의 비밀번호라던가 하는 것들을 일괄적으로 세팅을 하고,
<Seony> 중앙에서 원격으로 접속해서 명령어를 날리는 식으로 관리를 할 수 있거든요
<Seony> 보통 서버관리자 라는 직업을 가진 사람들이 그런 식으로 수백 수천대의 컴퓨터를 관리합니다
<TH_> 아.. MS 터미널 서비스와 유사하나 UI 방식이 아닌 Command 형식으로 관리 하겠군요..
<Seony> 네 터미널 서비스랑 비슷한데, 윈도우와는 완전히 달라요
<Seony> 텔넷은 혹시 들어보셨어요?
<TH_> 실은 제가 MS 서버와 Client 관리자인데.. 우분투도 한번 일부 부서에서 써볼까 고려 중입니다.
<TH_> 네..
<Seony> 텔넷에 암호화 프로토콜을 추가시켜서 ssh라는게 있는데요, 그걸로 원격접속을 합니다.
<Seony> 아 윈도우 서버 관리하시는 군요...
<TH_> 네... 그래서 Command 에는 약점이.. ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 근데 윈도우 쓰시던 분들이 리눅스 쓰면 처음엔 다들 엄청 답답해하실 거에요
<Seony> 뭐 사실, 윈도우 쓰던 사람이 맥 쓸 때랑 같은 거긴 하지만...
<TH_> Client 가 UI 가 많이 좋아져서 지금 고려하고 있거든요..
<Seony> 익숙한 걸 버리고 아는 게 없는 것을 쓴다는 게 쉬운 건 아니죠...
<Seony> 우분투 데스크탑 정도면 아주 좋습니다.
<lexlove> 문서의 교환도 생각해보셔야하지 않을까요?
<TH_> 어짜피 웹이랑 문서만 보면 되는 부서는 그걸로 대체를 해 볼까 하구요..
<Seony> 요즘 우분투가 많이 좋아져서 쓰기 좋아요
<TH_> 혹시 우분투에서도 윈도우 공유 폴더 사용 가능 한가요?
<Seony> 꼭 MS-Office만을 강제로 써야하는 경우라면 어쩔 수 없는데, 아니라면 오픈오피스 쓰시면 될 거에요
<TH_> Active Directory 연동이나..
<Seony> 네 samba 돌리시죠?
<Seony> 사실 그런 네트워크 서비스는, 리눅스에서 되죠? 라고 물어보시기보단, 윈도우에서 되죠? 라고 물어봐야할 판이랍니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 리눅스에서 afp에 netatalk 돌리면 아이튠즈 서버까지 돌리는 판인데요...
<TH_> ㅋㅋ 혹시 제가 이것 저것 보다가 질문 있으면 여기나 메일로 여쭈어 봐도 될까요?
<Seony> 여기 아무때나 오세요
<lexlove> TH님의 질문이 곧 저의 질문입니다. 서버 구축하려고 하거든요.ㅎ
<Seony> 여기 계신 분들 대부분 다 현업에 계신 분들이거든요
<TH_> 감사합니다...
<Seony> 다들 접속 걸어놓고 365일 계신 분들이죠 ㅎㅎ
<TH_> 메일주소가 옆에 보니...jswlinux@fw.coe.hawaii.edu 로 적혀 있던데... 이리로 메일 보내드려도 될까요?
<Seony> 아뇨 그건 페이크 도메인이에요
<TH_> lexlove 님...
<lexlove> 네
<TH_> 혹시 문서 교환에 문제가 있나요?
<Seony> 근데, 시간대가 달라서 답장이 필요한 시간대에 제가 답장을 못드릴테니, 차라리 여기 접속하셔서 여기 계신 분들한테 물어보시는게 더 빠를 거에요
<TH_> 제가 챗을 놓쳐서요..
<lexlove> 아니요. 엑셀은 오픈오피스 사용하면 되는데 한글문서는 좀 복잡할거 같아서요.ㅎ
<TH_> 한글 워드는 문제가 좀 발생 될까요?
<Seony> 음... 저희는 부서 전체가 Google Docs를 쓰는데, 그것도 고려해보시죠
<Seony> 그러고보니 MS-Office 쓰는 사람을 본 적이 없네요..
<lexlove> 호환이 잘 안되요. 한글은 한글과 컴퓨터사의 리눅스용이 필요할거에요. 하지만 전 잘 모릅니다.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<TH_> 역시 한국이 MS에 종속이 더 심하네요..
<Seony> 한국이 좀 아무래도 일관된 것을 강제하려는 경향이 있죠
<Seony> 개인의 자유를 통제하고 다수에 맞추는... 군대식 문화라고 봐야겠군요
<TH_> 좀 그렇긴 하지만 Client 관리자 입장으로는 ... 제한적인게.. 오히려 관리 편의성이...
<Seony> 그렇긴 하죠.  저도 그런 점에서 애플빠임에도 불구하고 맥 때문에 빡치는 적이 여럿 있거든요
<Seony> 특히 그 디렉토리 서비스 땜시...
<TH_> 암튼 바쁘실텐데.. 두분 말씀 정말 감사합니다.
<Seony> 별말씀을요... 암때나 오세요.
<TH_> 네... 많은 도움 되었습니다.
<Seony> 흐... 그나저나 윈도우 서버 온리라니... 끔찍하네요...
<Seony> 제 입장에서는...
<TH_> 전 아직 그 쪽이 편해서리... 아직 초보라.
<jun> 잠깐 사이에 뭔가 많은 대화가 오갔네요;;;;
<Seony> 아 네 윈도우 서버가 구리다는 얘긴 아니구요, 저는 윈도우 서버 관리를 안해봤거든요
<Seony> 윈도우 자체를 안써서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 자바 전문가님 오셨군요 ㅋㅋ
<jun> 윈도우 서버는 동접 최대가 2명아닌가요..?
<Seony> 헐 ㅋㅋ
<jun> ftp같은거야 더 늘릴순 있지만..
<Seony> 윈도우 서버 무시하시나요?
<Seony> 그럼 윈도우 서버로 웹사이트 돌릴려면 윈도우 서버 수천대 사야겠군요 ㅋㅋ
<jun> 아 그 동접이 아니라요
<ferendevelop> RDP 말씀하신건가요?
<jun> 네네!
<Seony> 원격데탑
<jun> mstsc 로 붙는게
<Seony> 그거 윈도우 가격대마다 달라요
<jun> 2명이 최대로 알고 있어서요
<Seony> 비싼 윈도그 쓰시면 접속 여러명 받아요
<jun> 오.. 그거가지고 돈 벌고 있었구나
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그나마 홈에디션인가 뭔가 쓰면 1명만 받을 걸요
<Seony> 빨리 마소에서 mssql 리눅스로 포팅해줘야하는데
<Seony> 걔네 그거 포팅 언제 해준다고 소식 없죠?
<jun> 음... 따로 들은 내용은 없는것 같습니다
<Seony> 제가 관리하는 서버 중에 윈도우 서버가 딱 한 대 있는데, 제가 윈도우를 다룰 줄 몰라서 mssql 백업이 잘 안돌아가고 있는거 같거든요
<Seony> 수작업으로 매번 체크해주고 있긴한데...
<TH_> 윈도우 서버 기본은 2명이구요.. Reg 수정으로 일정 기간은 여러명 붙을 수는 있어요..
<TH_> 기본 서버에 더 사용을 하려면 라이센스 구매 더 해야 하구요..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 오... 그래도 레지 신공이 가능하긴 한거군요...
<TH_> 데이타센터 서버는 더 많이 붙을 수 있구요...
<TH_> 일정 기간이라는 게.. 90일인가.. 180일인가 그럴거여요..
<Seony> 아~
<Seony> 윈도우는 어플리케이션 실행화면만 원격으로 땡겨올 수 있나요?
<Seony> 실행화면만 땡겨온다기보단, 서버에 있는 프로그램을 여러 클라이언트에서 실행하는 정도가 되겠군요...
<TH_> 그건 따로..
<TH_> 그런 식의 Remote app 을 사용하려면 따로 시스템을 구축해야 합니다.
<Seony> 복잡하군요...
<TH_> MS VDI 나 WMware 로 구축을.. 해야..
<TH_> 되는 것만 되고.. 종속이 있죠..
<Seony> 헐... 비용이 어마어마하겠군요...
<Seony> 윈도우 서버는 진짜... 모든게 돈이네요
<TH_> 그렇죠 뭐..
<jun> 처음에는 게임을 안하겠다고 윈도우를 밀어서 쓰고 있는데.. 지금은 마소가 얄미워서 안쓰게되네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그래도 우리 마소 많이 착해졌어요
<Seony> 비주얼 스튜디오도 오픈소스로 막 풀고
<Seony> 윈도우에서 우분투 쉘도 돌아가고
<bluedusk> 그것도 오픈소스 진영 자체가 무시하기가 어렵고
<bluedusk> 대부븐 엔터프라이즈 시장 자체가 벤더라킹때문에 기존처럼 특정밴더사 보다는 오픈소스 제품을 이용하려는 경향이 강해진것도 ...
<bluedusk> 진짜 착해져서 풀었다기 보다는 그냥 이익을 위한..
<Seony> 네 저도 그렇게 봅니다
<bluedusk> 아 퇴근하고 싶은데
<jun> 저는 이만 물러나보겠습니다!!!
<jun> 오늘 하루도... 수고하셨어요~(?);;;
<TH_> 혹시 우분툭 기업 사용 사례나 리스트가 나와있는데가 있을까요?
<TH_> 찾아도 예전 자료밖에 없어서...
<TH_> 서치 능력 부족인지...ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 서치능력 부족이십니다
<Seony> https://insights.ubuntu.com/category/case-studies?topic=desktop
<lexlove> 먼저 들어갑니다.^^
<TH_> 도움 감사드립니다.
<TH_> 오늘 많은 도움 받았습니다... 가뭄에 단비가...^^
<Seony> ;-)
<lex_home> 중고메모리 추가하고 테스트겸 들어왔어요.
<lex_home> 다들 저녁드시러 가신건가요/
<HolyKnight_> 오늘자 주식 매매일지입니다. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/19UpF2XP_k81pXs81dLcmgVcOUXvaf2epiYw0aZno_L8/edit?usp=sharing
<autowiz> 로그 다 읽고 왔습니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 전에 화력인가 원자력 발전소 클라이언트 PC 를 우분투로 했다는 말을 들었던거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 클라이언트라기보다는 그냥 관제용 PC 정도 되겠네요
<DarkCircle> 화력발전소 쪽은 윈도우 씁니다. ㅋㅋㅋ 아마 관제용 쪽이면 우리나라 아닐듯하네요.
<autowiz> 5년전쯤인가 들었습니다.
<autowiz> 강원도 어디 발전소라고 들었는데 우분투로 바꾼다고 ..  뭐 이미 다시 윈도우즈로 바꼈을 수 도 있고
<autowiz> 전용 프로그램때문에 MS 로 다시 갔을 수 도 있겠네요
<DarkCircle> 발전소쪽 일하는 후배가 있는데 ... 거기 임베디드 시스템 제어하는게 죄다 윈도우 기반인데다 윈도우 기반으로 개발하는게 더 용이해서 결국 윈도우로 간다고 하더군요.
<DarkCircle> (그렇다고 윈도우 기반 드라이버 짜는게 쉽다는 얘긴 아닙니다 =3)
<DarkCircle> 아마도 기존에 뭔가 짜놓던게 있다보니까 그걸 가지고 우려먹기에 편하다 이런 의미인듯 ...
<DarkCircle> 발전소 시스템이란게 구조가 달라지는거지 코어는 크게 안바뀌거든요.
<DarkCircle> 원자력쪽에서 레드햇인가 뭔가 쓰긴 하는데 그건 계산용인가 그럴거예요. 핵/원자력 공학 쪽 툴이 리눅스 기반이 있거든요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요>?
<jun> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-05-26
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<jun> 안녕하세요~
<jun> 오늘도 어김없이 수업시간에 멍~을 때리고 있습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 저는 멍~~ 사람들은 멘붕...
<razGon_i7> 왓는가? 백수?
<ferendevelop> 아닙니다
<ferendevelop> 오늘은 땜빵으로 근무 중입니다ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 오늘만 백수 아닙니다 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 느낌이 다시 복귀할거 같은데...?ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> Seony: 축! 퇴근!
<Seony^MacPro> ㅎㅎ 감사합니다
<ferendevelop> 그건 아닙니다ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> Seony^MacPro: 안녕하세요
<Seony^MacPro> 안녕
<autowiz_> jun
<autowiz_> 오늘은 어떤거 하고 있는감 ? ㅎㅎ
<jun> autowiz_: 오늘은 조건문이랑 반복문입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> feren 그렇지 ... 꼳 일잘하는사람이 나가고나면 땜빵 요청이 들어오지 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun> autowiz_: 근데 아직도 조건문이예요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> jun 이도 반복문 잘하잖아.
<jun> autowiz_: 여기까진 졸면서 하는거죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> autowiz_: 저도 객체지향 넘어가면 모릅니다요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 금연해야지 -> 금연시도 -> 금연시도 -> 분노폭발 -> 흡연시도 -> 되돌아감
<autowiz_> 금연해야지 -> 금연시도 -> 금연시도 -> 분노폭발 -> 흡연시도 -> 되돌아감
<autowiz_> 금연해야지 -> 금연시도 -> 금연시도 -> 분노폭발 -> 흡연시도 -> 되돌아감
<jun> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun> 아 그 의미였나요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 다이어트해야지 -> 다이어트시도 -> 운동시작 -> 스트레스 -> 스트레스 폭발 -> 폭식
<jun> 이게 더 많을꺼예요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 무한루프 안좋아 ...
<autowiz_> break 하고 나오라고 좀 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun> 일단 다이어트부터 break 걸어야죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> break보다는 continue가 맞을거 같아요.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 컨티뉴는 while 문 처음 부터 다시 트라이 하는거니까...
<autowiz_> jun 너 exit 당하기 전에 부정적인 반복문은 청산하길 바란다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun> autowiz_: 우히히히;; 알겠습니다
<autowiz_> 렉스님 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요. 또 나갔다 와야겠습니다. 은행다녀올게요~~~
<autowiz_> 오늘도 행복한 하루 되시고 계시진 않을지도 모르지만 , 적어도 즐거운하루 되시라고
<lexlove> 바쁜 하루~~~~ 슝~
<autowiz_> 제가 기도 드리고 오겠습니다.~~   ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 엄청 바쁘네요 ㅠㅡㅠ
<ferendevelop> autowiz_: 일 못했었습니다ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 다녀왔습니다.^^
<autowiz_> 잘 다녀오셨어요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> lexlove: 메모리 설치는 잘 되셨나요?
<lexlove> 네 5번 다시 꼽았더니 잘 되네요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 집에 있는 컴퓨터가 연식이 좀 됐습니다. 되는거 확인했으니 몇개 더 사야겠어요.^^
<lexlove> 단체 업그레이드.ㅋㅋ
<jun> 그렇게 업그레이드 하다가...저처럼 새로 사는게 될수도 있습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 지금 집에 있는 컴터가 케이스랑, 파워만빼고 다 산거예요 ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> 이미 경험이 있습니다. ㅡ.ㅡ
<lexlove> 완전 초보일때 그래픽카드 사다가 그냥 꼽으면 된다고 하길래 대충 사서 꼽았더니 컴퓨터가 안켜지는거에요. 알아봤더니 메인보드의 지원범위를 넘어서서 결국 메인보드도 삼.ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 메인보드 업그레이드하면서 시퓨와 메모리도 삼. 파워 딸려서 파워도 삼. 결국 케이스빼고 다 샀던 기억이 떠오르네요.ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 으흐흐흐흐
<lexlove> 신형 조립컴퓨터값보다 더 나오더라구요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 강제 업그레이드 케이스 군요
<lexlove> 네 그것도 하나씩 하나씩...ㅋ
<autowiz_> 시간도 꽨 걸렸겠습니다.
<lexlove> 그쵸. 아무것도 모르는 초보였거든요. 한번 하고나니 실력이 확 늘더군요
<autowiz_> 저도 지금 그래픽카드를 하나 사고 싶은데
<autowiz_> 메인보드가 못따라가는 사태라
<autowiz_> 이걸 컴을 새로 맞추기엔 너무 총알이 많이들고
<autowiz_> 조금 고민중에 있습니다.
<lexlove> 그때는 지인들 컴퓨터 다 봐주고 업글해주고 했는데 지금은 다 귀찮네요.
<autowiz_> 네 이제 PC 가 아니라 건담을 조립하셔야지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 장난감말고 진짜 날아다니는걸로
<lexlove> 아.. 건담
<lexlove> 하나 해야겠습니다.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 제대로 하려면 주택으로 이사를 가야할 판입니다. 콤프있으니 작업장을 만들어서 도색까지하면 참 멋질텐데 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 뽀빠이님 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 아 진짜 왜 이걸 내가 하고 앉아있어야 하는건지도 몰겠는데
<bluedusk> 정말 빡치는건 이걸 할꺼면 걍 내가 영업하지
<bluedusk> Presale 같은거 하기 싫다고 그렇게 말해도
<autowiz_> 회사에선 필요하니까 시키시는거겠지요
<bluedusk> 회사에서 사무실 청소 필요하다고 사람 뽑아다 청소 시키면 하겠쬬..
<bluedusk> 그 뽑아놓은 사람이 청소했던 사람이나 청소 할 사람을 뽑아다 시켜야지 개발하던 사람 뽑아다가 청소 하라고 하면
<autowiz_>  으음 지도가 네이버 보다 다음이 점점 땡기는군요
<autowiz_> 점포도 못찾는게 이게 몇번째인지 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 하긴 전 능력도 안되는 만년 대리니깐 걍 닥치는대로 다 해야죠..
<bluedusk> 제가 잘못생각했네요
<autowiz_> 아닙니다.
<autowiz_> 블더님같이 다제다능한 사람을 회사가 몰라주는거지요
<autowiz_> 저희 회사도 잘 몰라줍니다.
<autowiz_> 정확히 어떤일 때문에 그러시는건가요? ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 전 그냥 사람인자에 재앙재 자를 써서 인재인듯
<lexlove> bluedusk: 제 이야기 같네요. ㅡ.ㅡ;;;
<autowiz_> 컴마니아님 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 블더님 너무 자학하지마세요 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 자학이 아니라 실체를 인식 하는과정이죠
<bluedusk> 진실을 알아가는과정은 항상 고통스럽다고 하더라구요
<popeye92> autowiz_: 안녕하세요.
<autowiz_> 네 저도 제 머리속의 진실을 알아보고 싶습니다.
<autowiz_> 그렇다고 제 머리를 열어제낄 수 도 없고 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 넵 뽀빠이님 오랜만에 뵙습니다 .
<jun> 전 잠시 재기동좀 하겠습니다;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 블루더스크님 힘내세요~~
<razGon_i7> 아... 잠오는 오후입니다.
<razGon_i7> 몸이 왜이리 힘든지.
<razGon_i7> 오셧어요?
<autowiz_> 라즈곤님 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 힘드실때는
<jun> 날이 더워져서 그런것 아닐까요..????
<autowiz_> 힘내시라고 하기도 뭐하고 ㅠㅠ
<jun> 삼계탕 먹으러 가야하는데;;;
<autowiz_> 삼계탕 좋지 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 어릴때부터 삼계탕 , 콩나물 국 , 두가지만 있으면 몇달은 살 수 있을듯 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 어릴때부터 좋아했거든요
<autowiz_> 블더님 삼계탕 정모 한번 할가요?
<autowiz_> 준이는 독산역 오면 내가 삼계탕 먹어줄께
<autowiz_> 돈은 각자 내는걸로 ㅋㅋ
<jun> 저도 순간 오탄가 했는데..
<jun> 먹어줄께였군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아 조금만 여유가 있으면
<autowiz_> 삼계탕 정모해서 한턱 쏘고 싶은데
<autowiz_> 일단 이번달은 좌절
<autowiz_> 다음달도 아마 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 그 다음달은 미정
<autowiz_> 그그 다음달은 가능할지도 ㅋㅋ
<jun> 6월...7월..8월...음 8월에 가능하겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 으음 준이한테 사달라고 할 수 도 없고
<ferendevelop> autowiz_: 저랑 드시면 됩니다!
<jun> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun> 삼계탕정도야 사드릴수 있죠 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 삼계탕에 금을 뿌리는것도 아니구 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 오늘 저녁은 파스타...
<razGon_i7> 바질페스토로.
<bluedusk> 결론은 짜증남
<bluedusk> 존잘로님 저도 소고기 사주세요
<bluedusk> 소괴기
<bluedusk> jun: 님 우리 존잘로님께 소괴기 얻어먹죠
<jun> bluedusk: 소고기 좋죠!! ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> autowiz_: 존잘로님 소고기로 저희를 구원하소서~
<bluedusk> 대답이 없으시네요
<bluedusk> 걍 우리 버림받은듯..
<bluedusk> 난 버림 받았어 한마디로 이야기 하자면 보기좋게 차인거 같아
<jun> ......................ㅎ
<bluedusk> 그런 의미에서 저 소개팅 해주신다는건 어케...
<bluedusk> 그냥 깔끔하게 포기 하면 되나요?
<bluedusk> >>ㅑ~~!!
<jun> 수소문은 하고 있으나... 마땅한 처자가 없네요;;;
<bluedusk> 아 저런..
<jun> 저보다 아래로 내려가자니...
<bluedusk> 괜찮아요 어차피 인생은 혼자니..
<jun> 나이차가..
<lexlove> 먼저 들어가요.^^
<head|office> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 어제는 밤에 못들어왔습니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> ferendevelop: 잘잤어?
<autowiz_> 라즈곤님 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<jun> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 lex 님
<autowiz_> 일찍 출근하셨네요~~
<lexlove> 좋은 아침입니다.^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 다들 출근하실 시간이군요
<jun> 네 출근시간이죠;;;; 버스에서 꾸벅꾸벅 졸면서 왔습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 네.^^ 출근해서 커피한잔 마시는 시간입니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 한국에 살 때는 지하철이나 버스에 앉기만하면 졸았는데, 이번에 한국 가면서 깨달은게 버스나 지하철을 타면서 한 번도 안졸았다는 거에요..
<lexlove> 한국에서의 삶은 지친 삶이라서 그런거겠죠?
<ferendevelop> razGon_i7: 예형 형은 안녕히 주무셨나요?
<autowiz_> 오오 렉스누님 통찰적이신데요
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그런 건가요?  전 그냥 매일매일 이동거리가 길어서 그런 거라고 생각했는데요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-05-27
<lexlove> 그것도 이유가 되겠네요.^^
<lexlove> 어제 집에 있는 윈도우7 컴퓨터가 윈도우10으로 업그레이드 되버렸어요. ㅡ.ㅡ
<lexlove> 윈도우즈10으로 업그레이드 하시겠습니까? 인줄 알았더니 하겠습니다 였나봐요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐
<ircCloud^Seony> 일방적인 통보군요
<lexlove> 디아블로2를 조금씩 하고 있는데 윈도우즈10에서도 되네요.ㅎㅎ 당분간 써볼 생각입니다.
<jun> 바바리안의 함성이 들리는것 같습니다..ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 얼마전 업그레이드로 레더캐릭이 일반 캐릭터로 바뀌는 바람에 다시 하고 있습니다. 일단 소서리스~
<razGon_i7> ferendevelop: 잘잤다.. 7시간반동안 수면.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 윈도우즈10을 강매식으로 요즘 하더군요
<razGon_i7> 저도 오늘 업글될뻔하다가 취소
<PotatoGim> 으어어
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요!
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?>
<autowiz_> 안녕안녕
<jun> 안녕하세요~ ㅎ
<autowiz_> 준준
<autowiz_> 쭌~
<autowiz_> 우리쭌~
<autowiz_> 오늘은 뭐배워?
<autowiz_> 인내를 배우나? ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 오늘은... 어제하던거 마저 익히는중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun> 반복문까지 완료했구요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 좀따가는 배열할차례예요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 속도가 느린 편은 아니네요. 비전공 학생들은 힘들겠습니다.
<lexlove> 변수에서 좀 느린거였나봐요.^^
<jun> 아 그런가요..???
<jun> 대학교때 생각으론 엄청 느리다고 생각했는데....
<jun> 어차피 변수랑 연산자랑 반복문은 이후에도 계속 쓰니까 이해만 하고 넘어갈줄 알았거든요
<lexlove> 그런가요? 하긴 하루종일 수업하지요? 그걸 생각못했네요.ㅎ
<jun> 지금 하나의 java파일을 만드는데... 코드가 길어야 15줄??
<jun> 그런걸 20개에서 25개씩 만들고 있어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 많이 만드는군요.^^
<lexlove> 배운다는 것은 참 좋은거 같습니다~
<jun> 배우는건 좋아요...다만... 금전적인 압박이 들어오면...그때부턴 불안할꺼 같아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 어디서 용돈을 받을 곳도 없구
<lexlove> 제가 못하는 이유네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 전 혼자사니까 이게 가능은 한데...
<jun> 그래도 불안합니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 2014년도에 지인이 자기회사 다니면서 배우라고 했는데 안갔습니다. 조금 후회가 되긴 해요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 저도 이번에 회사 그만두면서 그렇게 들어오라는 회사가 있긴했는데요... 그냥 학생이 되고 싶었어요 ㅜㅜ
<jun> 아무리 배우면서 다니라곤 하겠지만.. 업무를 아예 안시키진 않을테니.. 맘편하게 공부만 하고 싶은 생각에...
<lexlove> 그쵸? 스트레스가 어마어마 할거에요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 손님 한분이 주유기 차에 꼽고 출발하셨습니다ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 헉;;;;;;;;;;;
<ferendevelop> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/F3oZoHXb/IMG_0099.JPG
<ferendevelop>  불쌍한 주유기ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 인터넷으로 보는 사진인줄 알았는데....
<jun> 엥??
<jun> 그래도 저게 빠져서 다행이네요
<bluedusk> 아니
<lexlove> 그차가 손해배상 하는 건가요?
<jun> 라디오 사연이었나? 출발했더니 기계가 쓰러졌다고도 했었는데...
<bluedusk> 제가 안그래도 회사 그만두면 그렇게 오라고...
<bluedusk> 실망이네요 존잘로님 ㅠ_ㅠ
<jun> bluedusk: 하하하하;;; ????????????????????
<jun> 개발자가 되고 싶었습니다!!!
<jun> 아 되고 싶습니다!
<HolyKnight_> 속보입니다.!!!!
<jun> 앗!?
<HolyKnight_> 구글이 자바전쟁에서 오라클을 이겼습니다.!!!
<bluedusk> 그렇다고 구글이 안드로이드에서 자바를 다시 쓰진 않을듯..
<bluedusk> 개발자 해봤자 야근밖에 더하나요..
<bluedusk> 그리고 자바 개발자 말고 파이썬 개발자나...
<bluedusk> 아님 고?
<bluedusk> gogogogogog
<jun> go?!!! 서점에서 보기만 했는데....ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저는 파이썬 개발자가 되고 싶었어요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> lexlove: 옙 자동차 보험으로 처리가 될 수 있는 모양이네요
<lexlove> 아하 그렇군요.
<autowiz_> 크어~ 대형사고 날뻔했구만
<autowiz_> 블루더스크님 저 미워하지 마세요ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 깜짝 놀랬습니다ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 그럼 소괴기 사주세요
<bluedusk> 존잘로님께 ㅅ소개팅을 부탁할수는 없으니
<lexlove> 택배왔네요.ㅎㅎㅎ 옥천에서 멈춰있더니 왔네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> bluedusk:
<jun> bluedusk: 톡 아이디나...전화번호좀....
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<funfunyoo> 불멸의 존잘오 님 안녕 :)
<autowiz_> 으흐흐흐
<funfunyoo> 내가 볼 때 이거 엄청난 '브랜드' 가 될 거 같아
<autowiz_> 잘생긴건 형님이 더 잘생기셨지요
<autowiz_> 제 생각엔 안될거 같은데요 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ 브랜드...
<funfunyoo> 브랜드...라는 게 de facto 표준 같은거야
<autowiz_> 상표 등록 진행해야 하나요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<funfunyoo> 업계(?)에서 인정(?)해주면 되는 거지
<funfunyoo> 개인적으론 상표 등록 하길 권장함!
<funfunyoo> zonzaro
<funfunyoo> 영어도 같이
<funfunyoo> 나중에 네 회사 차리면 이름을 그걸로.....
<funfunyoo> 지금 도메인 검색해보니깐
<funfunyoo> zonzaro.com 등록 가능하다
<funfunyoo> 오오오
<autowiz_> 존잘오 이거 영문 표기가 힘든데요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 똣도 잘 안와닫고 ㅠㅠ 제가 뭐 송중기 처럼 생겼으면 모를까
<funfunyoo> 코카콜라...가 무슨 뜻인지 알아?
<funfunyoo> 브랜드...는 꼭 뜻이 있어서 되는 게 아냐
<funfunyoo> google 도 본래 철자 오류난 게 브랜드가 된 거자네
<funfunyoo> zonzaro 밀어붙여봐
<funfunyoo> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 그렇긴 하지요
<autowiz_> 음... 도메인 구입부터 일단 ㅋㅋㅋ
<funfunyoo> 어 나도 같은 생각
<autowiz_> 브랜드 컨셉을 뭘로 잡아야 할까요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 명품 지갑? 키보드? SW ? 얼굴? ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 브랜드의 시작은 얼굴에서 시작되었지요
<funfunyoo> 역시 기승전'존잘오'...
<autowiz_> 기승전 뻔뻔유
<funfunyoo> ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 별명 하나로 며칠 동안이나 아얄씨에서 회자되는건 처음 있는 일 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<funfunyoo> 즐건 점심 식사들 되셔용 :)
<autowiz_> 맛점하시어요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 넵 점심 맛있게 드세요
<funfunyoo> 전설의 시작이쥐
<jun> bluedusk: 소환!!!!!!!!!! 혹시 장거리 연애도 괜찮으신가요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> bluedusk: 뭐 물론 만나보고 맘에 드시면 장거리지만 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> zonzaro.com 도메인 등록 가능한거 대박이다...
<ircCloud^Seony> 7자짜리 도메인 엄청 귀한데
<lexlove> lexlove도 가능해요. 저도 미리 사둬야할까요?
<lexlove> com은 안해봤네....
<jun> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 저는... 있으려나?
<lexlove> com은 등록불가네요.ㅠㅠ
<jun> 저도 com은 등록 불가네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 엥 그래요? 무슨 사이트인지 궁금하네
<ircCloud^Seony> 사재기하는 애들이 샀군요
<jun> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> jun: 설마 jun.com 얘기하시는 건 아니죠?
<jun> 맞아요! ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 3글자짜리 도메인은 겁나 귀하고 겁나 비쌉니다.  등록 가능하다고 뜨더라도 일반인이 살 수 있는 금액에 안나와요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 도메인 취급하는 곳에서 나오는 기본 금액 단위가 몇천만원이에요
<lexlove> imjiyoung.com  은 되네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<funfunyoo> 참고로 funfunyoo.com 은 이미 제가 등록해놨어용 :)
<jun> 헉;; 제 이름은 이미 홈페이지가 있어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 오호~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 제 이름으로 할까봐요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 아니면 lexlove.kr 로 하던지요.
<jun> 심심해서 jjun.com으로 들어가봤더니...
<jun> 있더라구요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 심지어 한글로 써있어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ com도메인을 1년에 9,800원에 행사하네요.
<lexlove> 급 고민됩니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 1년 지날 때마다 살살 오를 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 홈페이지 만드시게요?
<lexlove> 흠;;;;;
<lexlove> 홈페이지는 있는데 도메인은 없어요.
<lexlove> 집에 우분투 서버를 구축하고 도메인으로 연결해볼까 해서요
<lexlove> 홈페이지는 손을 봐야하는데 버려두고 있습니다.^^;
<funfunyoo> 개인적으로 도메인 구매는 hosting.kr 에서 하고 있는데.. 가장 저렴한 거 같아요
<lexlove> funfunyoo: 거기가 행사를 하네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 도메인은 가격보다는 웹사이트에서 제공하는 기능이 얼마나 편한가로 봅니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 각종 레코드를 내 맘대로 편집할 수 있게 해주는가
<lexlove> com, kr이 1년에 9,800원
<ircCloud^Seony> 어차피 가격이야 천원 이천원 차이라, 기능이 더 중요하거든요..
<funfunyoo> lexlove: 글쿤요 :) 저도 추천받은 데라서...
<lexlove> funfunyoo: funfunyoo.com 가지고 계신건가요?
<head|office> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<autowiz_> 헤드님 안녕하세요
<funfunyoo> 안녕하세요 :)
<lexlove> lexjiyoung는 거의다 가능하네요.ㅎ
<funfunyoo> 렉스지영... 좋으네용 :)
<lexlove> lexyoung은 com은 등록불가 나머지는 가능하네요
<lexlove> lexjiyoung, lexyoung, lexzero  중 뭐가 제일 괜춘한가요?
<bluedusk> 저도 제 도메인 하나 있지요...
<bluedusk> openstack.computer 라고...
<jun> 소개팅 연결하기도 힘드네요 ㅎㅎ
<jun> 배열을 배우는데... 배열문제가 아닌 변수 형변환 문제를 내주네요...
<jun> 뭐지 싶은....
<bluedusk> jun: ㅎㅎ 괜찮아요 신경써주시는것만 해도 감사해요
<bluedusk> 제가 보답으로 존잘로님께 소괴기를 얻어먹을수 있는 권한을 드리죠
<bluedusk> 하앜하앜
<jun> bluedusk: ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 사진이 필요합니다;;;
<bluedusk> 제 사진요?
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎㅎ ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> bluedusk: 근데 카톡 안하세요..??? 왜 톡에 신규리스트에 안뜨네요
<bluedusk> ㅋㅋ 제 핸드폰ㅇ번호로 카톡을 가입 안해서요..
<jun> 아하!
<bluedusk> 어차피 감청당할거 순순히 당하지 않겠다는 !!
<jun> 톡으로 사진하나만 보내주실수 있으신가요..?
<jun> 아 그리고... 천안에 사는 분은 어떠신가요..? ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 차도 없는 마당에 천안까지 왔다 갔다 할..자신이 없어요ㅕ ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 그렇게 차를 사는겁니다.
<lexlove> 천안까지 지하철? 기차? 다니지 않나요?
<funfunyoo> 연애는 무조건 '차',,,라고 저희 회사 하드웨어 팀장이 그러더군요
<funfunyoo> -___-
<lexlove> 여자마다 다르지 않나요? 아.... 저는 테스트에서 남자 90% 나왔네요.  ㅡ.ㅡ
<bluedusk> ㅎㅎ 전 차 살돈도 유지비도 없어서요ㅕ..
<jun> 연애를 한번이라도 차 있는 남자랑 하면 그 뒤로는 왠만해서 차있는 남자를 만나려 하더라구요
<bluedusk> 아 ... 그런.. ;
<jun> 막히더라도 집까지 편하게 귀가할수 있다는 편안함에 익숙해진다는...
<bluedusk> 저도 어렸을땐 차있는 누나들만 만나고 다녔...
<jun> 뭐 일단 천안은 패스!! ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> bluedusk:
<jun> bluedusk: 소환!!!!!!!!!!!
<lexlove> 다들 바쁘신가 봅니다
<bluedusk> 저ㅓ 아얄씨를
<bluedusk> 리모트 데스크탑으로 해서 써서 하이라이트 떠도ㅗ 몰라요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 하지만 바로 오셨네요.ㅎㅎ
<jun> 그러게요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 맥에서 화면 넘길때 한번씩 보거든요..
<jun> 급한거면 톡으로 연락드릴께요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 금요일 오후
<autowiz_> 입니다.
<autowiz_> 내일은 토요일 입니다.
<autowiz_> 아 ㅋㅋ 오늘 쇼미더머니 하는 날이군요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 재미있나요?
<HolyKnight_> http://m.ppomppu.co.kr/new/bbs_view.php?id=freeboard&no=4759145&category=
<autowiz_> 저는 좋아라 하고 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 으음 참... 맞는말 같습니다.
<lexlove> 저도 보고 왔습니다.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> http://bookdb.co.kr/bdb/Column.do?_method=ColumnDetail&sc.webzNo=25840
<autowiz_> 이책 재미있어 보입니다.
<autowiz_> 정말 그렇습니다. 저희 회사만 보더라도
<autowiz_> 일은 점점 많아지는데 사람은 점점 줄어듦니다.
<autowiz_> 임금도 물가가 오르는 폭을 감안하면 경력이 쌓이는데에 대한 보상은 없다고 봐야 할정도지요.
<autowiz_> 어떻게 보면 조금씩조금씩 더 힘들어지는 상황에서 희망을 가지고 버티다가 결국엔 뻥~ 터지는거지요
<razGon_i7> 희망고문...
<autowiz_> 희망고문이라는거 참 지능적이고 잔인한거 같습니다.
<razGon_i7> 모두 불금중이시죠?
<autowiz_> 사무실에서 불금이지요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 아닙니다 ㅠㅡㅠ
<DarkCircle>  Pansanim Jeonun Geumyoileul moreupnida(????)
<HolyKnight_> ㅇㅅㅇ
<razGon_i7> ferendevelop: 아직직장?
<ferendevelop> 아닙니다! 지금은 집 입니다 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 나도 집이다.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 우울해.......
<razGon_i7> 망가져 버릴거다.
<ferendevelop> 무슨 일 있으십니까?
<razGon_i7> 그냥있어..
<razGon_i7> 가장.... 절대권력을 바란건 아니였지만...
<razGon_i7> 나는 노예였다...ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 저도 집에서 슈퍼을입니다 ㅠㅡㅠ
<razGon_i7> 너야... 소득의 소비자지만
<razGon_i7> 나는 주소득원이다.
<razGon_i7> 슈퍼갑을 바라는건 아니지만
<razGon_i7> 진짜...ㅠ.ㅠ
<ferendevelop> ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 저녁 드셨나요?
<razGon_i7> 저녁은 먹었지
<razGon_i7> 저녁 파스타먹고 싶었는데
<razGon_i7> 만들어 먹고 싶었는데...  본죽에서 사온 죽먹고 헛배.
<razGon_i7> 후....
<autowiz_> 그래도 굼는거 보다는 낫지 않겠습니까 ㅠㅠ 고정하시옵소서
<razGon_i7> 차라리 굶기면 제가 파스타 해먹으면 됩니다.
<razGon_i7> 먹지 말라해놓구 본죽 먹이는데.
<razGon_i7> 후회만....
<razGon_i7> 진짜 금요일이면 외식은 아니여도 죽이라니!!!
<razGon_i7> 외출하렵니다.
<razGon_i7> 짜증나서.
<autowiz_> 빡시게 에너지 소모해서 혈당을 낮추신후 스파게티를 해드시는겁니다 ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 헐 죽이라뇨..ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 전 뭐든간에 마나님이 만들어주시거나 먹여주시는건 잘 먹을거 같습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 짜증나서 외출하시면 콰드로 치즈 와퍼를 드시겠근영 -ㅠ-
<HolyKnight_> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mlbpark/b.php?p=1&b=bullpen2&id=5134834&select=title&query=&user=&reply=
<autowiz_> 크어 대형사고네요
<autowiz_> 가로등이라도 있었으면 저정도까지 사고가 나진 않았을텐데
<HolyKnight_> 글게유
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 안녕하세요?!
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 혹시 오픈스택 사용해보신분 계신가요?!
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 클라우드 시스템 하나 이용해보려고 하는데,
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 오픈스택, 애져, 구글클라우드 중에서 저울질 중입니다.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 조언해주실 수 있나요?!
<autowiz_> O A G 인가요
<autowiz_> 재비 뽑기를 하시지요
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 흥.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 심통 잼.
<autowiz_> 제비뽑기 가 맞는 말이군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-05-28
<autowiz_> 토요일이라고 다들 쉬시는건가요?
<autowiz_> 너무 조용하네요 으음.... 이게 맞는데 그래야 하는데
<autowiz_> 저는 좀 외롭네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 저는 출근해서 일하는중
<razGon_i7> 저도 외롭네요.
<razGon_i7> 외로운 주말 보낼듯.
<ircCloud^Seony> autowiz_: 여친 있으신 분이 왜 외로우신가요
<autowiz_> 아하악
<autowiz_> 아직 결혼을 안해서 그런가 봅니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 결혼하면 더 외로워집니다 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 연애할 때가 덜 외로운 거에요
<autowiz_> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 내일은 덜 외로울거 같습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 서니님 그런말이 있지 않습니까 ...
<autowiz_> 영웅호색이라고...  ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 이게 영웅중에 호색한 사람이 있다고 보는게 맞을가요 호색한 사람중에 영웅이 있다고 보는게 맞을까요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 영웅이면 성공한 사람이니 타의에 의해 호색이 되는 거겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 그럴 수 도 있겟네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> ircCloud^Seony: 결혼에 대한 견해에 깊은 공감을 느낍니다.
<razGon_i7> 나를 알아주는건 진료실 데스크탑뿐.
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 오늘은 기분이 아주 나쁘네요.
<razGon_i7> 과연 나는 무언가 싶습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 무슨 일 있으셨나보군요
<razGon_i7> 그냥요. 마음이 피폐해졋습니다.
<razGon_i7> 나는 열심히 해보려는데 참.. 그렇게 안봐주네요. 마눌님.
<razGon_i7> 생각보다 상당히 힘든데 그냥 일찍 가려하네요.
<autowiz_> 토요일도 출근하신건가요?"
<autowiz_> 서로 대화를 충분히 하지 않으면 오해과 불신이 쌓이게 되는거 같습니다.
<razGon_i7> 대화를 나누고 싶은데
<razGon_i7> 사랑의 대화...
<razGon_i7> 무슨 말이 필요하겟습니까?(19禁)
<autowiz_> 므흣
<razGon_i7> ferendevelop: 적절한 타이밍에 들어왓다.ㅋ
<ferendevelop> razGon_i7: 엥 무슨 일 있나요?
<autowiz_> feren 이가 못되게 굴어서 그렇지
<razGon_i7> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 재순님 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 오랜만에 뵙습니다. 잘 지내시지요?
<JasonJang> 옙~저는 잘~.....다들 안녕하죠?  그리고  아띵~ IRC 꺼져있는 줄도 몰랐어요.
<autowiz_> 저는 몇일전에도 또 부고를 들어서 기분이 착찹합니다.
<ferendevelop> autowiz_: 못되게 굴었다고요..?
<autowiz_> http://news.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2016/05/25/2016052502588.html
<autowiz_> 동아리 선배셨거든요
<JasonJang> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 재순님 결혼전에 연예 할때랑 결혼하고 나서랑 언제가 더 좋으세요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 물으나 마나한 진리!! 가  요.
<JasonJang> " > "부등호 표시 알죠?   혼자>연애>결혼 전>결혼 후>임신 전>출산 후>아이들 크기 전> 아이들 크면서.....입니다.
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 희안하게 시간 순서내요
<JasonJang> 진짜 결정적으로 와 닿는 말씀은 "임신 전>임신 중>출산 후"
<JasonJang> 출산 후? = 인생 쫑!
<autowiz_> 좀 많이 달라지긴하지요
<JasonJang> 114
<JasonJang> 아니 /away
<autowiz_> 114 는 전화번호 안내 인가요?
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 퇴근했습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 여기는 월요일이 휴일이라, 오늘 불금부터 토일월 노는군요
<autowiz_> 으음
<autowiz_> 월요일은 무슨 휴일인가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 메모리얼 데이 라고 하는 날입니다
<autowiz_> 그렇군요
<razGon_i7> 아...
<autowiz_> 하와이에서는 좀더 의미가 있을려나요?
<autowiz_> 라즈곤님 힘내십시요~
<razGon_i7> 그래서 야구복이...
<ircCloud^Seony> 진주만이 있으니 의미가 좀 있긴 하겠지만, 저 같은 샐러리맨들에겐 즐거운 휴일일 뿐...
<autowiz_> 집도 차도 마누라도 없는 청년들은 그래도 기혼자가 부럽습니다.
<razGon_i7> 여친 있으시니 승리자
<autowiz_> 저도 나름의 고충은 있습니다요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 그고충... 다 경험해 보았죠.ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 해봤습니다 ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 해보고 나니까, 그래도 그때가 낫더라구요
<razGon_i7> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐랄까 마치, 성인들이 고등학생들 보면서 그래도 공부만 할 때가 제일 행복한 거다 라고 말해도 정작 고등학생들은 이해 못하는 그런 느낌적인 느낌?
<razGon_i7> 어디서 드라마만 보고 이야기 하는 사람들 많은데.
<razGon_i7> 그래 보았자죠
<razGon_i7> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_i7> 맞습니다.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 울마눌하고 저랑 8살 차이인데요
<ircCloud^Seony> 흐 많이 나는군요
<razGon_i7> 마눌이 하루는 속상한 일이 있어서 주변에 물어보는거에요.
<razGon_i7> 주변도 자기랑 같이 생각한다고...
<razGon_i7> ㅋㅋㅋ 내가 다시생각해보라고 나중에 후회할거라고..
<razGon_i7> 자기 주장대로 가더니... 결국은 제가 제시한 안으로 가게 되더라구요.
<razGon_i7> 시간만 허비한샘.
<razGon_i7> 주변사람들 해보았자 4년위 언니 오빠들인데.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 제가 보는 범위는 10년위 선배들에게 조언듣고 하는 말이고.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 보는 만큼....
<razGon_i7> 보이는 만큼...
<razGon_i7> 좀더 길게 보세요.
<razGon_i7> 사랑해서 희생하지만, 그게 불행으로 이어지면 슬프잖아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아무래도 남자가 좀 더 논리적이고 여자가 좀 더 감정적이긴 하죠...
<razGon_i7> 근데 문제는 이성적으로 말해주면 서운해함.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 결국은 내말대로 할거면서
<ferendevelop> 마치 저희 어머니랑 아버지 이여기 닫는 기분입니다ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 이야기 듣는
<autowiz_> 답정너 라는 말이 괜히 있는게 아니지요
<autowiz_> 다만 그 과정에 있어서
<autowiz_> 지혜로운 경로를 선택하는것이 필요하다고 봅니다.
<razGon_i7> 지혜로운 경로? 그러면 끌려가요.  강력한 왕권을!  괜히 이방원이 그런거 아니에요
<autowiz_> 주도권 , 갑-을 이런게 중요한게 아니지요
<autowiz_> 인생의 동반자 로서 서로 상의하고 아끼고 사랑하는
<autowiz_> 너무 원론적인 이야기 인가요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 이번에 한국 갔다가 시험관아기를 하고왔는데, 이 경험이 너무 잊을 수 없어서 블로그에 좀 적었거든요.  근데 적고나니까 제가 좀 또라이 같네요
<autowiz_> 으음 다시 내리시는방법이 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 뭐 게이마다 다 생각은 다를 수 있으니까요
<autowiz_> 게이 아님 개인 입니다. 개인
<ircCloud^Seony> 강정호 3점 홈런 때렸네요
<ircCloud^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYlbZVOPzg8
<autowiz_> 와우 기분 좋겠습니다 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 유격수로 갔는데 4번타자 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 대단하네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 퇴근하자마자 운동했더니 배가 고프네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 역시 운동은 잠자기 전에 하는게 맞군요..
<autowiz_> 헉.. 그러면 배가고파서 잠을 못잘 수 도 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 익숙해져서 괜찮습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 다이어트 하는데 조금만 방심하니까
<autowiz_> 배가 부르도록 뭘 먹어버리네요 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 할 때는 빡시게 해야되요.  안그러면 금방 요요 옵니다.
<autowiz_> 한달전보다는 조금은 줄긴했는데
<autowiz_> 운동을 하긴해야하는데 고민입니다. 6개월에서 1년치 헬스 비용이 적지만은 않은돈이라
<autowiz_> 건강생각하면 적은 돈이지만서두 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 안녕하세요?!
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 혹시 클라우드쪽 구축하고 이용하시는분 계시나요?
<bluedusk> 클라우드 구축 이용이면 어떤거 말씀하시는걸까요?
<DarkCircle> bluedusk, ?ㅅ?/ 냐옹
<ipeter_x1_carbon> bluedusk: 들어서 AWS에 하둡을 설치해 데이터 가공 후 특정 결과값을 화면에 보여주는 그런 서비스를 제공하는것을 의미하였습니다.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 예
<ipeter_x1_carbon> AWS와 google cloud platform azure등을 썰치해서 장단점을 좀 보았는데,
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 특별히...와닿게 특장점이 있는게 아니라서(제가 모르는것일지도요) 레퍼런스가 많은 AWS를 생각하는데 제가 아는 박사님은 google cloud platform을 이용해서 구축하길 원하시네요.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 1~2기가 데이터파일을 클라우드에 업로드해놓은 상태에서 어플리케이션을 구현해(node.js를 생각하고 있습니다.) 특정 생물학적 기작이 일어난 결과을 화면에 보여주고자 하거든요.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 대기업체 enterprise급은 아니더라도 small business정도는 될것 같습니다.
<bluedusk> ipeter_x1_carbon: 빅데이터 처리 하실꺼면 구글 쓰세요 빅쿼리가 진리인..
<ipeter_x1_carbon> bluedusk: 구글 클라우드를 사용하기 꺼려지는 이유는 reference 찾기가 힘들지도 모를것 같아서요.
<bluedusk> ipeter_x1_carbon: 원하시면 저희회사에 컨설팅이나 Poc정도 받아보시는것도..
<bluedusk> 영문 레퍼런스는 빅데이터쪽에 구글이 더 많을텐데요..
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 예전에 AWS에 하둡 클러스터링 설치하다가 데이터 노드와 마스터 노드 사이에 연결이 안되서 삽질하다가 IP문제였다는거 레퍼 겨우 찾아 해결했던 기억이 있어서..많이 쓰는 AWS.....
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 근데 박사님은 google cloud 써보자 하시네요.
<bluedusk> 구글 쓰면 하둡 클러스터링이고 뭐고 필요없거든요 그냥 데이터 올리고 쿼리 날리면
<bluedusk> 분석해줌..
<bluedusk> 그리고 사용과금도 분당과금이라
<bluedusk> 하둡구축해서 쓴다고 해도 가격적인부분이 분명 더 메리트가 있을꺼구요..
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 어휴... 조언 진짜 감사합니다.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> ㅠㅠ =_=
<bluedusk> 쓰는데 레퍼런스나 그런게 필요하면 업체 끼고 유지보수 계약맺어서 쓰는것도 나쁘지 않아요...
<bluedusk> 그런에러나 인프라쪽오류로 들어가는 기회비용 생각하면..
<ipeter_x1_carbon> biological data 가지고 논문쓰는거라서,
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 업체와 계약 맺는정도의 규모도 아니고..
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 연구 개념이라서요.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 구글 클라우드 플랫폼에 대해서 더 확인해보겠습니다.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 정말 감사합니다...
<bluedusk> 그럼 데이터 분석 하는데 주로 쓰실거 같은데 구글에 빅쿼리 써보세요..
<bluedusk> http://zorinos.com/
<bluedusk> 얼마전에 본건데 괜찮을까요??
<bluedusk> 혹시 써보신분>
<ipeter_x1_carbon> bluedusk: 네. 데이터 파일 하나당 1기가가 넘을것 같네요.
<bluedusk> https://developers.google.com/bigquery/?hl=ko#bigquery-
<ipeter_x1_carbon> bluedusk: 정말 감사합니다. 구글 사용해보겠습닏.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> ㅠㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight_> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mlbpark/b.php?p=1&b=bullpen2&id=5138681&select=title&query=&user=&reply=
<ipeter_x1_carbon> HolyKnight_: ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight_> ㅇㅇ ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight_> 황당해서 퍼옴
<ipeter_x1_carbon> ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<ipeter_x1_carbon> ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<autowiz_> 불광동 휘발유라던가 뭐 그런말이 뭔지 이해를 못하는 놈이군요
<autowiz_> 휘발유가 불이 붙는물질이라는걸 배운적이 없거나 ㅠㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-05-29
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<asdsgrg> 안녕하세요
<choboabc> 안녕하세요. 우분투 설치 관련해서 궁금한 것이 있어 질문드립니다. 사용하던 윈도우10에 듀얼부팅 목적으로 파티션을 나눠 우분투를 설치했는데요. 재설치를 하기 위해서는 단순히 파티션 삭제하고 거기다가 재설치 하면 되나요?
<autowiz_> 일단 드는 생각은 그러면 될거 같습니다.
<choboabc> 감사합니다
<choboabc> 아까 전에 질문드린 것처럼 파티션 삭제 후 리눅스 재설치를 하는데는 성공하였습니다.
<choboabc> 그러나 기존에는 부팅 시에 grub 창이 보이면서 시작할 운영체제를 선택할 수 있었는데
<choboabc> 지금은 그런 창이 뜨지 않고 그냥 리눅스로 부팅이 되는데 기존에 깔린 grub이 날아가고 새로 설치되어 윈도우 관련 정보를 찾지 못하는 건가요?
<autowiz_> 음 그런거 같네요 간혹 우분투 설치시에 grub 가 윈도우즈를 못찾는경우가 생깁니다.
<autowiz_> 이럴때는 리눅 설치후에 update-grub 를 해주시면 괜찮아질때가 있습니다.
<ferendevelop> IRCCloud 디자인이 조금 바꼈네요.
<autowiz_> 그래?
<autowiz_> feren 하이...
<ferendevelop> autowiz_: 안녕하세요
<ferendevelop> autowiz_: 아까 접속하니깐 위에 신기능이 추가 되었다고 뜨길래 설정 가보니깐 메시지 레이아웃이라고 새로 생겼네요.
<autowiz_> 으흠 그렇군
<autowiz_> 스트레스 주고 싶진 않은데 공부는 언제부터 하는감? 이미 시작했나?
<ferendevelop> autowiz_: 옙, 이미 시작했습니다!
<autowiz_> 오오 기특하군
<ferendevelop> 다만 조금 힘드네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 공부를 좀 쉬다해서 힘든건가, 혼자해서 힘든건가
<autowiz_> 그냥 하기싫은건가
<autowiz_> 아니면 ......    다른 이유는 왜 떠오르지가 않지? ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 셋 다..? 일지도 모르겠습니다ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 존잘로님
<bluedusk> 왜 제 2 T 하드는 또 뻑난거죠?
<bluedusk> 왜 맨날 하드 뻑나는건지..
<bluedusk> May 29 14:32:55 localhost kernel: [1302141.377249] ata12.00: failed command: READ DMA EXT
<bluedusk> May 29 14:32:55 localhost kernel: [1302141.377275] ata12.00: cmd 25/00:80:80:26:93/00:02:6c:00:00/e0 tag 11 dma 327680 in
<bluedusk> May 29 14:32:55 localhost kernel: [1302141.377275]          res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)
<bluedusk> May 29 14:32:55 localhost kernel: [1302141.377349] ata12.00: status: { DRDY }
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<funfunyoo> 안녕하세요 :)
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> DRDY 오랜만에 보네요 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 음... 혹시 케이블이나 단자 오류...
<autowiz> 케이블이 노이즈에 약한경우도 일어날 수 있구요 요즘 sata 케이블 너무 고속이라
<autowiz> Potato 부비부비~~
<autowiz> 베드색터도 가능하지 않나 싶습니다. 하드디스크 심하게 에러 떨어지는거 대부분은 베드랑 연관이 있다고 믿는지라
<PotatoGim> 디스크가 데스게이트라면...
<autowiz> 디스크는 정말 언제나가도 이상하지 않습니다. 어쩔 수 없습니다.
<autowiz> SSD 가 그나마 폴트가 적지 않을까요?
<autowiz> (좀 비싸긴 합니다만 ㅎㅎㅎ)
<autowiz> 그러면서도 사실 저도 백업을 소홀히 하고 있는 ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 집에 밥이 없대서 밥 먹으러 나왔습니다ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight_> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mlbpark/b.php?p=61&b=bullpen2&id=5149615&select=title&query=&user=&reply=
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 아...힘든 아침..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> 월요일 아침은 힘들군요.
<jun_> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-05-22
<Suiz> 안녕하세요
<Suiz> mysql db 자료가 하루하루 시간이 지나면서 db 자료가 깨집니다. 횇횄쨔챔쨘챰 - 쨀쨩쩌횇쨀짱 NAP109 / 4쨔첩쩔챤쨔횦쨩처?횣*2째쨀
<Suiz> KFQg6f http://www.LnAJ7K8QSpkiStk3sLL0hQP6MO2wQ8gO.com        <--- 이건 사이트주소 링크 저장해둔건데.. 이러되내요..
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 하루하루 지나면서 깨진다라
<autowiz> 뭔가 스크립트라던가 뭔가가 돌고 있는걸까요?
<Suiz> 그건 아닌거같구요.
<Suiz> 왜그런지 모르겠지만.. 한두개씩 깨지는거같습니다.
<drake_kr> 움직이면 더러워지는 디비인가..
<drake_kr> ianychoi: 가끔 땡길때가 있음
<ianychoi> ㅋㅋㅋ 어제 술 한잔하러 갈까해서... 겸사겸사 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 왜 매운거에 술마셔
<autowiz> 하드웨어 폴트일경우는 거의 없긴 할텐데요 . 특히나 자료가 변조 되는건 ..
<drake_kr> 매저키스트?
<ianychoi> 매운 거엔 안 드시는군요 ㅎ
<ianychoi> 하루가 지나면이라.. 흠 mysql 랜섬웨어인가요;;
<drake_kr> 미친듯이 매운거는 좀
<drake_kr> 엽기떡볶이에 참이슬클래식이라던지
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 네
<LucyDoDo> 기존 'Ferendevelop'에서 'LucyDoDo' 닉네임을 바꾸게 되었습니다.
<drake_kr> 아하
<LucyDoDo> 헷갈리게 해서 죄송하다는 말씀드립니다.
<drake_kr> 저때문에?
<LucyDoDo> 솔직히 기존 닉네임이 너무 어려워서요..
<LucyDoDo> 아뇨 항상 나왔던 말이에요ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 입에 쫙쫙 붙긴 하는데.. 상처가 될까봐..
<LucyDoDo> 아?
<LucyDoDo> 폐륜이요?
<LucyDoDo> 전 그런 농담 신경 안 씁니다ㅋㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 그건 생각도 안 하고 있었네요
<drake_kr> 음.. 살거면 ps4긴 한데..
<drake_kr> AAA게임이 죄다 ps4로 나오네요..
<drake_kr> 니어 오토마타 스토리가 완전 개 시궁창이네요
<drake_kr> 뭔 꿈도 희망도 없네
<drake_kr> 2b 희망은 개뿔 9s 멘탈 터지는거 보려고 사는건가..
<LucyDoDo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<angry> 하이
<angry> 리눅스 콘솔 단축키을 죽이고 싶은데요...
<angry> 어떻게 해야 돼요??
<angry> Ctrl+Alt+F1~F6로 알고 있는데요...
<angry> ...
<angry> 리눅스 콘솔 단축키을 죽이고 싶은데요 어떻게 해야 돼요?? Ctrl+Alt+F1~F6로 알고 있는데요...
<autowiz> 도도 인가 두두 인가?
<angry> ??
<ircCloud^Seony> 콘솔 단축키는 시스템 예약키일텐데..
<autowiz> 구글 슬쩍 찾아보니까 X 환경에서 키 매핑을 덮어버리는게 있나봅니다.
<autowiz> 해보지는 않았습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 개인적으로는 위험해 보이네요
<ircCloud^Seony> X가 먹통일 때 빠져나갈 방법이 없으니...
<ircCloud^Seony> ssh로 들어오면 되긴 하겠지만...
<autowiz> 뻘짓하지못하게 할려고 그러는걸 수 도 있지요 .
<autowiz> 혹은 실수로 검정화면나오면 당황할까봐 그럴 수도 잇고
<ircCloud^Seony> 그 단축키르 알 정도면 그거 막는다고 뻘짓 못하게 하는건 어려워보이는데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ 그렇기도 하겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저희 PC 랑 노트북 외장하드까지해서
<autowiz> 도난시 정보 유출 방지용으로 파티션 암호화를 할려고 하는데
<autowiz> 암호화 파티셔닝 하는 방법 대충 쓰면되겠지요 ?ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 굳이 파티션까지 필요한가요?  그냥 encfs로 디렉토리만 걸면 되죠
<autowiz> encfs 공부를 한번 해봐야겠네요~~ 감사합니다.~
<ircCloud^Seony> 간단한 거에요.  우분투 설치할 때 홈디렉토리 암호화하겠냐고 물어볼 때 쓰이는 그 프로그램인데요...
<autowiz> 우분투 사용자 디렉토리 암호화는 좀 귀찮아서 그렇지 푸는방법이 있더라구요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 디렉토리만 지정해서 별도로 암호화하는 툴인데요, 사용법이 아주 간단합니다.  encfs source target
<autowiz> 제 기억이 맞다면 사용자 비번 없이도 풀었던거같습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 그래요?  그럼 encfs는 아닌가보다
<ircCloud^Seony> encfs는 aes256이라서 풀기 어려울 거에요
<autowiz> 키가 어딘가 저장되는데 디코딩 해서 푸는방법이 있다길래 저도 연습삼아 한번 해봤었거든요.
<autowiz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Live_CD_method_of_opening_a_encrypted_home_directory
<autowiz> 이거 였던거같습니다. ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> encfs와는 다른 프로그램이군요
<LucyDoDo> autowiz: 도도라고 읽어주시면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 성태 닉네임 또 바꿨나보네
<LucyDoDo> 넵.. 마지막입니다 죄송합니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ 근데 Lucy는 여자이름이잖아
<LucyDoDo> 네 그건 그렇죠 ㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 사실 게임에서 닉네임은 악 반년전부터 LucyDoDo를 사용했는ㄷ 다들 여자인줄 알고 잘해주는 장점 아닌 장점도 있습니다..
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘은 보이스챗을 하기 때문에 안통하지 ㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 아직 저는 보이스챗은 안 해서 다들 모릅니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> Lucy 는 이미 외계인이 만든 TTS 를 가지고 있을지도요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아.. 망했어요
<drake_kr> ps4 뽐뿌가 오네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 하나 사시죠.  한참 전성기라 중고가격도 많이 떨어졌을 거에요
<drake_kr> 100 넘잖아요...
<Suiz_> 안녕하세요 지금 centos 5.4 설치중인데요.. 파일시스템 포멧중인데... 엄청시간이 오래걸립니다.. 원래이런가요???
<drake_kr> 아뇨?
<drake_kr> ext4면 2테라짜리가 한 2분 걸리나..
<LucyDoDo> 개인적으로 파일 시스템 포맷에 5분을 넘긴 기억은 없네요.. (빠른 포맷 안 쓸 때를 제외하고요)
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> ps4가 100이 넘다뇨?   정가가 한 40 할텐데요
<Suiz_> ide 모드라서  느린가요??
<drake_kr> 에이..
<drake_kr> ide라고 해도 그렇게 느리진 않을테고..
<drake_kr> ps4 독점 게임 몇개 하면 100은 훌쩍 넘죠..
<Work^Seony> 아 게임까지 합쳐서...  그러면 게임은 세일 때를 노려보세요
<drake_kr> 게임 대충 10개만 산다고 쳐도..
<drake_kr> 평균 6만원이면 60
<Work^Seony> 소니 코리아가 세일 참 어지간히 안하죠
<Work^Seony> 마이크로소프트는 스팀 마냥 툭하면 세일하는데...
<drake_kr> 스팀은 마이크로소프트 직원이 나가서 설립한거잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그러고보니 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2017-05-23
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<jason_KR> Hi~ all
<jason_KR> Lucy DoDo: 혹시 피씨방 근무 경험 있?
<autowiz> 하드디스크에 배드섹터가 있거나 하드 디스크 상태가 안좋은경우 에도 오래 걸릴 수 있습니다.
<drake_kr> PCë°©...
<jason_KR> 왜 물어봤냐면, 요즘? 지난 얘기겠지만 No HDD+ Network booting 이라고 들어서...
<autowiz> 그런 비씨 방도 많이 있을겁니다.
<Work^Seony> 예전에 명환이형이 그쪽 솔루션 만들어서 사업했었던 것으로 기억하고 있ㄴ쎄요
<Work^Seony> 있네요
<Work^Seony> 아마 GlusterFS 썼다고 했던 거 같기도 하고...
<jason_KR> glusertfs라면, 금감자'께서 아주 잘 아는 그? ㅋ  암튼 no hdd 니까 fs 랑은 별 무관하게 ram에만 올려서 돌아가나보더라고요.
<jason_KR> 한편, 지금 저의 큰 관심은 아니고요. (죄송)
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎㅎ 아주 잘 아는 부분은 아닙니다...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> glusterfs + tcmu로 qcow 파일을 iSCSI로 내보내서 NoHDD 시스템 만드는 케이스인 것 같네요.
<PotatoGim> K모 통신사에서도 유사하게 사업 진행을...
<drake_kr> 그냥 있는거 쓰는게 좋아요
<drake_kr> 미친듯이 비싸서 직접 구축해야겠다만 아니면..
<drake_kr> 어차피 그쪽 시장도 꽤 경쟁이라 직접 구축하는 메리트 없어요
<cici> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<cici> 오늘 우분투 처음시작했어요 잘할수있겠죠
<cici> 저기 선배님들 우분투 설치하는데 자꾸 6.5기가의 여유공간이 필요하다네요 지금 20기가 넘게 남았는데
<jason_KR> 요즘은 여자tic한 또이름이 대세?
<jason_KR> 저는 기본 설치후 웹브라우져 좀 추가했는데...12기가 사용됐어요.
<cici> 저는 아예 기본 설치가 안되요ㅠ
<cici> 처음부터 이렇게 막히다니
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요.
<LucyDoDo> jason_KR: PC방 알바 경험은 없습니다ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 알바 경험은 주유소만 있네요. 여기 우장산에서도 GS주유소에서 일하고 있고요..
<Seony> 우장산?  강서구?
<autowiz> 여유공간이 없다라 . 설치시작하신 과정일 아주 세밀히 알려주실수 있으실까요?
<LucyDoDo> Seony: 네 맞습니다
<Seony> 내가 한국에서 직장다니던 곳이 우장산 새마을금고였는데...
<jason_KR> ^^
<LucyDoDo> 헐 그렇군요.....
<LucyDoDo> 여기 예전엔 논밭이였다는데 믿기지가 않네요
<Seony> 만약에라도 거기 새마을금고 가게 되면, 높으신 분들은 내 이름 대면 다 아시지 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 여기는 발산입니다
<Seony> 헐 그렇군요.  우장산이면 발산동인데..
<Seony> 거기가 거기잖아요
<LucyDoDo> Seony: 헐 신기하네요ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 걸어서 한 10분이면 발산역이죠 ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 우장산은 좀 조용한데 발산은 이래저래 먹을 데도 많아서 자주 갑니다
<Seony> 발산역 앞에 있는 민병철 어학원을 다니면서 유학을 꿈꿨지 ㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 아직까지 본 적 없는 곳이네요 ㅋㅋ
<cici>  autowiz : 이것저것 해보다가 해결했어요 가상디스크 할당문제였던거 같아요 감사합니다!
<autowiz> 아 다행입니다. 해결하셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그럼 좋은 하루 되세요~~
<cici> autowiz : 넵 ㅎㅎ 좋은하루보내세요
<cici> 우분투 해상설정하는데 640*480 이 설정 하나밖에 없어요 확장판을 설치해야한다는데 어떤걸 받아야하는거죠 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 가상머신에 설치하시는건가요?
<cici> 네 virtual box에 설치했습니다
<autowiz> virtual box 창을 늘리시거나, guest os extension 이라는걸 guest os 에 설치해야 할껍니다.
<autowiz> https://docs.oracle.com/cd/E36500_01/E36502/html/qs-guest-additions.html
<autowiz> https://askubuntu.com/questions/22743/how-do-i-install-guest-additions-in-a-virtualbox-vm
<autowiz> 참조해 보시면 될거같습니다 ^^
<cici> 감사합니다!!! (_ _)
<cici> 해결했어요 구세주님
<autowiz> 축하드립니다.~
<s10th24b> 안녕하세요
<s10th24b> 와인에뮬레이터 설치하는데 조금 지장이 있어서 질문 드려도 될까요? ㅎㅎ
<s10th24b> ㅠㅠ 보고계시는 분이 없나보네요... 나중에 와야지..
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_t420> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> https://stackoverflow.blog/2017/05/23/stack-overflow-helping-one-million-developers-exit-vim/
<Work^Seony> 웃기네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 얼마나 많은 개발자들이 "vim 빠져나가는 방법" 알려달라고 스택오버플로우에 글을 올리는지 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_t420> :q 은근 모르면 헤멜지도 모르겠다 싶기는 해요 ㅋ
<samahui_t420> 좋은 아침 입니다
<samahui_t420> 밤새고 딱 세시간 자고 왔는데 정신이 괭장히 맑네요
<samahui_t420> 역시... 레드블....ㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-05-24
<jason_KR> 제 (창피한?) 기억이지만, :q 를 80년대부터 썼던 것 같은데...물론 vi/m 은 아니었더라도요.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 체력 사채 드링크라고도 불리는 레드불~ ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> (체력)사채 <--- 딱 적절한 표현
<jason_KR> 귿 모닝, 입니다.
<autowiz> 저도 어느분께서 그렇게 표현하시는걸 듣고 따라하는겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> kde-connect 쓸만하네요. 아주 (기발하고,탁월한) 물건인데요. 추천
<Work^Seony> 그게 스마트폰을 데탑에 연결시켜주는 앱이죠?
<jason_KR> 예, 원격 브라우징, 마우스 대용, sftp 지원, SMS & noti'y sync
<Work^Seony> 안드로이드 폰이 없어서 써보질 못하겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 어 근데 kde 설치하셨나봐요
<jason_KR> KDE 절대 아니죠, 일부만 설치했어요.
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 우분투+그놈(+아주 조금 일부 KDE)
<Work^Seony> 사실 모든 분들이 잘 모르시는 것 중 하나가, 우분투의 유니티는 QT가 아주 많이 섞인 데탑이죠 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 아주 일부 조금 = 62개 의존 파일 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 제가 최근 kde 써보고나서 너무 만족스러워서, kde 위주로만 써오고 있거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 놀랍게도 우분투 쓸 때 업무용으로 썼던 프로그램의 상당수가 QT 기반이더라구요
<autowiz> 오호 그렇군요~
<autowiz> 가끔 윈됴건 리눅이건 제 입맛에 맞는 GUI 프로그램을 하나 만들고 싶다는 생긱이 들긴하는데
<autowiz> QT 연습 깔짝하다가 못하고 그렇더라구요
<Work^Seony> 저두 요즘 GUI 하나 만들고 싶단 생각은 하는데, 만약 하나 할거면 이제는 KDE용으로 만들겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> QT쪽이 제작툴이 아주 잘되어있더라구요
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 루시도도 하이~
<LucyDoDo> ㅋㅋ 안녕하세요
<LucyDoDo> 슬슬 여름이 다가오네요 ㅎㅎ
<wixzel> 안녕하세요?
<drake_kr> qt!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> kdevelop하고 qt creator하고 많이 다른가요?
<Work^Seony> 제가 알기로 QT Creator는 그냥 QT 제작사에서 만드는 거고, KDevelop은 KDE 재단에서 만드는 걸로 알고있어요
<Work^Seony> KDeveop은 꼭 QT나 KDE 앱 뿐만 아니라 그냥 일반적인 IDE일 걸요
<drake_kr> 전 거의 qtcreator만 써서..
<Work^Seony> qt 홈피가서 보니까 xcode 느낌나네요
<drake_kr> https://wiki.ubuntu-kr.org/index.php/GUI(QT)_Programming
<Work^Seony> 일단 적어도 이클립스보단 맘에 드네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> qt 홈페이지에 buy qt라고 나오는건 혹시, QT로 어플 만들려면 qt도 사야하는 건가요?
<Work^Seony> 상용 라이센스에 대한 것 같군요
<Work^Seony> 블리자드 런처, 라인 데탑버전, VLC, 버츄얼박스, 구글어스, 네이트온 등등 qt 사용한 어플이 엄청 많군요...
<drake_kr> qt는 윈도우에서!
<samahui_t420> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 렉스님 오랜만에 뵙습니다~ ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-05-25
<lexlove> 마음은 항상 여기에 있는데 로그인 하기가 어렵네요.^^;
<lexlove> 신입직원 교육에  회사 체육대회에서 신입직원들은 장기자랑 해야한다고 해서 춤연습까지 하느라 엄청 바빴습니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 오픈소스 에디터 중에서 제일 나은건 뭐에요?  아톰이랑 브라켓 말고 또 있나요?
<Work^Seony> 그냥 KDevelop 써볼까
<Work^Seony> 대부분의 개발자들은 KDevelop 대신 Qt Creator를 추천한다는군요...
<Work^Seony> 음 근데 난 Qt 개발할 건 아니니...
<Work^Seony> Vim-Qt가 업데이트 안된지 너무 오래되서 쓰기가 좀 그렇네요...
<samahui_t420> qt가 났죠
<Work^Seony> 오 그렇군요
<samahui_t420> 아침부터 회의가 길어지네요
<samahui_t420> 몰래 기록하는척 채팅하고 있네요
<samahui_t420> 직접적 관계 없는 일에 대한 내용만 1시간 째네요
<Work^Seony> 쓸데없는 회의가 생산성 깎아먹죠
<jason_KR> Work^ Seony: 미쿡은 어때요? 또는 회사(학교)는 어때요? 물론 그 답이 완전한 대표성'을 가지는 것은 아니겠지만...
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 보통은 업무에 관련이 없으면 아예 안부릅니다
<Work^Seony> 예를 들면, 저는 시스템 어드민이니까 프로그래머 미팅하면 저는 아예 부르지도 않아요
<Work^Seony> 보통 회사에 따라 다르긴 한데요, 시스템 어드민도 미팅 많이 하는 사람들도 있고하다보니, "시스템 관리자를 위한 시간 관리법"이라는 책이 무려 오라일리에서 나왔을 정도죠
<Work^Seony> 이 책입니다
<Work^Seony> https://books.google.com/books/about/Time_Management_for_System_Administrator.html?id=0y7LhvUflbAC&source=kp_cover
<autowiz> 도도군 하이하잇
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요 도도군이군요 ㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 레포트 하고 있는데 재미지군요 ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> razGon_JJ: 안녕하세요~
<razGon_JJ> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_JJ> 혹시 Luyso님?
<razGon_JJ> 오래간만에 접속합니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> razGon_JJ: 성태입니다 ㅋㅋ  닉네임 바꿨대요
<razGon_JJ> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_JJ> 여자 생기더니만.
<razGon_JJ> 사람이 변햇습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 여자린
<ircCloud^Seony> 여자라니
<LucyDoDo> 네? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 전 언제나 한결 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<mumu_> Hi/
<hkeylocal_pitel> Å×½ºÆ®
<hkeylocal_pitel> ¾È³çÇϼ¼¿ä
<pi___> ÇÏÀÇÏÀÌÅÚ ´Ü¸»±â¿¡¼­ ½Ã¸®¾ó Á¢¼ÓÀ¸·Î ¶óÁ¸®ÆÄÀÌ Á¶ÀÛ Å×½º,Æ® Æ® ÁßÀÔ´Ï´Ù.
<pi___> ÇÇÏÀÌÅÚ
<pi___> ÇÏÀÌÅÚ
<pi___> /¤/nick hkeylocal_pitel
<pi___> dd
<pi___> df
<hkeylocal_pitel> ¤Ôhello
<hkeylocal_pitel> ¾È³çÇϼ¼¿ä
<hkeyloca1> 글씨가 깨지네요ㅜㅜ
<hkeylocal> 죄송합니다. 하이텔단말기에 시리얼 통신으로 라즈베리파이를 물리는 실험 중인데
<hkeylocal> 한글 출력은 문제 없는데 입력한 한글은 깨지는군요..
<hkeylocal_pitel> 한글
<hkeylocal_pitel> SSH로 한글 입력
<hkeylocal_pitel> ÇÑ±Û ÀÔ·Â
<suiz> 안녕하십니까
<suiz> 웹사이트 파일들은 언어인코딩이 ANSI로 다 저장되어있습니다.
<suiz> 아파치 설정에는 UTF-8 로되어있습니다... 한글을 입력하면 한글이꺠집니다..
<suiz> 웹사이트 파일 언어인코딩을 UTF8로하면 깨지지않는데...
<suiz> ANSI에서는 깨집니다..
<suiz> 웹사이트파일들을 전부다 utf8로 바꾸지는못하는데..어찌하면 될까요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> Work^Seony, 점심드셨어요?
<Work^Seony> 넵 먹었습니다
<lexlove> 일회용 렌즈를 끼고 출근했더니 보이는게 안경과 달라서 뭔가 막 새롭네요.ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 렌즈를 껴본 적이 없어서 느낌을 잘 모르겠네요
<Work^Seony> 안경은 몇 번 껴보긴 했지만..
<lexlove> 눈이 좋은 것은 복이에요. 부러워요.ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 예전에 어디서 본건데요,
<Work^Seony> 시력이 좀 나쁘더라도 안경을 벗고 자꾸 보려고 애를 쓰면 시력이 향상된다고 하더라구요
<lexlove> 그래야 되는데 안경벗으면 일상생활이 불편할 정도로 나빠요.ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 흐 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 저는 시력이 나쁜건 아닌데 난시가 좀 있거든요
<lexlove> 라식을 하려했더니 이제 노안이 온다고 더 있다가 노안라식을 해야한대요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 노안. ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 다시 강의할 줄 알았으면 홈페이지를 내리는게 아니었는데 후회되네요.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 자료를 다 지우셨어요?
<lexlove> 아뇨 내려받기는 했는데 그 홈피가 2004년에 만든거라서 현재 버전이랑 안맞더라구요
<Work^Seony> 홈피 내리실 때는, 그냥 자료는 그대로 둔 상태에서 index 페이지만 바꾸는 식으로 해서 자료를 다 보존하시는게 좋은데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아..
<Work^Seony> 그래도 내려는 받으셨네요...
<Work^Seony> 요즘 대세인 워드프레스로 갈아타세요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저번에 php로 간단한 방명록 해보고 게시판하다가 계속 안되서 손 놓은 상태에요. 이직하고 적응하느라 영 바쁘네요.ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 흐 그렇군요...
<lexlove> 지금은 3년에 한번한다는 평가가 6월에 있어서 서류 보완작업을 하고 있어요.
<lexlove> 참 일복이 많아요.ㅎ
<lexlove> 워드프레스! 집중적으로 알아봐야겠어요.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 워드프레스가 참 잘만들긴 했어요
<Work^Seony> 정말 워드 쓰는 것 마냥 블로그를 할 수 있게 해놨거든요...
<lexlove> 오~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-05-26
<lexlove> 컴퓨터가 이상하네요. 리붓이요~
<lex_phone> ㅠㅠ 바쁜데 리붓했더니 업데이트를 하네요. 흑;;;
<lexlove> ㅠㅠ 바쁜줄 어찌알고 윈도우즈가 말썽이네요.
<Work^Seony> 원래 윈도우즈가 꽤 똑똑하죠 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 애효..
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요
<LucyDoDo> 원래 업데이트는 내가 바쁠 때 지가 더 바쁘다 하죠..
<jason_KR> Hello, drake_ kr
<jason_KR> 꿩대신 닭? ㅋ 태희님, 안녕?
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> jason_KR: 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> ^^
<jason_KR> 질문이 있는데...(미안, 조금만 있다가요 ㅠㅠ)
<jason_KR> drake_kr: 미안했어요. 다름 아니라 1) R-pi 2) CLI telegram BOT 3) PIR Sensor 4) R-pi Camera 를 연동시키려고 하는데....이때 라즈베리 1~3은 적용될 것 같은데, 내 질문은 라즈베리 제로"로도 H/W spec'상  구현이 될지~ 궁금해서요
<drake_kr> Pi0 스펙은 1이랑 거의 동일해요
<jason_KR> 그럼 되긴 되겠네요. (아마) ㅋ
<jason_KR> 딴 용도롤 쓸 것이 아니니까...싼 맛에 도전? ㅋ
<YBT> dd
<drake_kr> 근데 0가 수급이 쉽지는 않을거에요
<jason_KR> 아~ 그래요?! 아~
<lexlove> jason_KR, 안녕하세요
<lexlove> drake_kr, 안녕하세요.
<jason_KR> ^^ 많이 바쁘십니다?!  강의도 하시고...
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> (물론 경력이지만) 입사한지 얼마 안되셨는데 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> jason_KR, 제게 말씀하신거에요?
<jason_KR> 그럼? 요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 바쁘시다구요. 분필'도 잡으신다며?요
<lexlove> 전 drake_kr 님이랑 하신 대화이신줄 알았어요
<jason_KR> 풉
<lexlove> 네네.
<jason_KR>  dra ke_kr 님이랑은 좀 기계적인 얘기, 거의 마쳤어요.
<lexlove> 의외로 스마트폰 수업이 제일 어렵네요.
<lexlove> 스마트폰 사용에 대한 수업이 할게 뭐가 있다가 1년 전체 수업내용의 40%를 해야한다네요
<jason_KR> 안드로이드 과정이든 뭐든....커널'부터 시작해 주세요. 그럼 잘 따라 올 껍니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 폰 사용에 대한 수업이라면, 대상이 나이 드신 분들인가봐요?
<jason_KR> 커널의 이해? 말고...커널 컴파일링 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 장애인 대상이긴 하지만 잘하시는 분들도 많이 계셔요.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 구상하신 윗분들이 아무래도 스마트폰을 잘 사용 못하시나봐요. ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 그러면 이해가 되네요.  사실 의외로 스마트폰을 잘 쓰고싶은데 어려워하시는 분들이 많거든요
<lexlove> 그래서 작년 수업내용 중 컴퓨터첫걸음과 그래픽 쪽 수업이 없어졌어요.
<jason_KR> 원래 (네퉠) 관리직으로 입사한 거 아녔어요? 교육직까지? ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 아니에요. 정보화강사로 입사한거에요
<jason_KR> 당초 교육직'이셨구나~
<lexlove> 넵..ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 내일 전남장애인정보화경진대회에 참가하는데 1일 보험을 들어야한다고 해서 보험 들고 왔습니다.
<lexlove> 아직도 업무파악중이네요.
<lexlove> 이직한 후 가장 좋은 것은 강의실이 제 업무 공간이라서 강의가 끝나면 혼자 있는거에요.ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 방해받지 않고 집중하실 공간이 있는 거군요
<lexlove> 네. 엄청 좋아요. 지금 혼자 있답니다.ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 재즈 들으시는 분?
<jason_KR> 저 좋아라 하죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 앨범 추천 해주세요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 튜닝의 궁극은 순정, 음악의 궁극은 째즈'라는...ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 헤비메탈 점점 질려서요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 글쵸 음악의 끝은 재즈
<jason_KR> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 위 같은 말씀할 날 올 줄 아셨다
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 최근에 빠졌던 음악이 네오클래시컬 메탈이라고 해서, 굉장히 클래식한 방식으로 연주하는 메탈에 몇달 동안 빠져살았는데요
<jason_KR> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 위 같은 말씀할 날 올 줄 알았어요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 네오클래시컬 메탈 하는 밴드가 전세계에 몇 안되거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그만큼 어려운 분야라...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 이제는 재즈 들을 때가 되지않았나 싶어서요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ircCloud^Seony, 드라마 도깨비 보셨어요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 실은 드라마는 잘 안봐요
<ircCloud^Seony> 잘 안볼려고 노력합니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 음
<lexlove> 아.... 그렇군요. 재즈는 아니지만 도깨비 OST가 유행입니다.ㅎ
<drake_kr> 크로스오버는 어떠세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 크로스오버도 상관없을 거에요.  사실 장르는 딱히 안가리는데요, 힙합 알앤비 댄스 EDM 같은건 싫어합니다
<drake_kr> 추천 밴드는 bond, t-square
<ircCloud^Seony> 혹시 추천해주실 곡 유튜브 링크 아시면 좀 주세요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 들어보고 아마존에서 앨범 주문하려구요
<drake_kr> 제가.. 폰이라..
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 지금껏 모은 헤비메탈 씨디가 한 200장 되는 거 같은데
<ircCloud^Seony> 500장 못모아서 아쉽네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 200장은 넘겠네요.  한 250장쯤
<drake_kr> Cripper
<ircCloud^Seony> 밴드 이름이에요? 아니면 곡 이름이에요?
<drake_kr> 음.. 취향에 맞으실지는 솔직히 모르겠어요
<drake_kr> 티스퀘어는.. 들어본적이 있는 곡들이 많을거에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 티스퀘어 취향에 안맞네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> Cripper는 앨범 갖고 계시는지 물어보려 했는데요
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 최근에 들었던 네오클래식 메탈 중에서, 정말 좋아했던 파트 부분만 링크 드려볼께요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> https://youtu.be/MaN3pwBsRf8?t=997
<ircCloud^Seony> 이 곡으 이 부분도 정말 너무너무 좋아했습니다.  https://youtu.be/P8BFryIKBpk?t=169
<ircCloud^Seony> 특히 이 부분의 초반 솔로는 메탈스럽긴 한데, 절정 부분은 완전히 교향곡의 한 부분을 빨리 연주한 거거든요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그걸 기타로 표현해낸게 정말, 이 기타리스트는 괴물 같아요..
<lexlove> 교향곡을 들으시는 것은 어때요?
<lexlove> 와 24분짜리네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 안그래도 차라리 클래식에 입문할까도 생각 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 처음 드린 링크는 24분짜리 곡이에요...
<ircCloud^Seony> lexlove: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAq817mTb50
<ircCloud^Seony> 이거 한 번 보세요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 무지무지 좋아하는 앨범인데, 이 기타리스트 역시 세계적으로 유명한 헤비메탈 기타리스트거든요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 이 양반도 네오클래시컬 메탈 쪽에서는 정말 천재입니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 이 앨범도 한 2달 정도는 매일매일 들었던 거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 기타소리 멋지네요.
<lexlove> 바이올린 소리도 좋아하시나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 사실 이 영상을 처음 보고나서 완전 빠지게 되서 앨범도 구입하고 DVD도 구입하고 그랬죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 좋아해요
<lexlove> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vWINXmzQZE  요즘 좋아하는 곡입니다.
<drake_kr> 생각보다 취향이 비슷한듯 다르군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 파가니니 이군요
<drake_kr> 메탈리카가 갑자기 S&M을 낸개 아닐거에요 아마
<drake_kr> Symphony도 좋죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 심포니 엑스 정말 오랫동안 빠져 살았네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 헐 x세대라니
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> lexlove: 링크 주신거 맘에 드네요.  저런 클래식은 보통 작곡가를 기준으로 음악을 찾아다녀야하나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 아니면 연주자?
<drake_kr> 연주자 기준으로 찾는것도 괜찮지 않을까요
<lexlove> ㅎㅎ 전 클래식에 무지라서 걍 유명한 곡 받아서 듣고 있어요.
<lexlove> ircCloud^Seony, 보통 cd로 들으시는거죠?
<lexlove> 파일로 듣는게 아니구요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 씨디를 사서 음원 추출하죠
<drake_kr> 클래식에 드럼 추가한 버전이라던지..
<ircCloud^Seony> 씨디는 사실상 그냥 수집물에 지나지 않구요...
<drake_kr> 전 초보라서 그런것도 괜찮은거 같애요
<ircCloud^Seony> lexlove: 근데 링크 주신거 무지 맘에 드네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 가지고 있는 mp3파일을 보내드릴까요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 mp3는 안주셔도 되요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 제가 제일 좋아하는 곡이에요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 아마존에서는 씨디 사면 mp3로도 제공해주거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 사실 mp3 모으는게 목적이었으면 토렌트 애용했겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 예전에는 조용한 곡을 좋아했는데 지금은 힘있는 곡이 좋더라구요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 조용한 음악은 별로 안좋아해서, 링크 주신게 맘에 드나보네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 운명교향곡..ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVrkc6zRzEE  아까 링크 주신거 다음으로 나오는 건데 이것도 참 맘에 드네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 성향이 좀 멜로딕한걸 좋아하거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 어쩌면 그래서 메탈리카를 별로 안좋아한 거 같아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 메탈리카나 기타 쓰래쉬 메탈은 좀 취향에 안맞더라구요
<drake_kr> 그럼 할라윈은여?
<ircCloud^Seony> 헬로윈은 앨범 전부 다 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 오 다음곡 좋네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 씨디를 모으는 나름의 규칙이 있는데요, 무조건 스튜디오 앨범만 모은다 거든요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그 기준으로 봤을 때, 헬로윈은 앨범 전부 다 소장 중입니다
<drake_kr> 판태라도..
<ircCloud^Seony> 판테라는... 기타리스트 죽어서...
<ircCloud^Seony> 아쉽죠
<drake_kr> Stratovarius
<ircCloud^Seony> 드림씨어터도 앨범 전부 다 있구요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 스트라토바리우스는 제가 너무 늦게 알아서, 지금 발매 안되는 앨범 제외하고 다 있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 심포니 엑스도 1,2집 제외하고 전부 다 있구요
<drake_kr> 드림띠아다 팬이신건 알죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 나이트위시도 전 앨범 소장 중이고
<ircCloud^Seony> 아반타시아도 전부 다 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 나이트위시 처음 들었을 때 정말 너무 좋았는데... ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 전 메탈리카 빠지게 된게 라이브 인데요
<ircCloud^Seony> lexlove님 링크 주신 연주자 아마존에서 검색하니까 좀 나오는군요...
<lexlove> 저도 그 연주자 앨범 구매하고 싶네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 비슷한 앨범 제목이 너무 많아서 뭘 사야하는지 모르겠네요
<lexlove> 라 캄파넬라만 주구장창 들었네요.ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 가요는 이상하게 정이 안 간다 해야 하나
<ircCloud^Seony> 울나라 가요는 80년대에서 90년대까지가 전성기였죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 립싱커 전성기죠
<ircCloud^Seony> lexlove: 저 연주자 앨범은 대부분 드럼이나 일렉기타가 들어가는 퓨전 클래식이네요
<lexlove> 교향곡이 좋은데..
<drake_kr> 전 퓨전도 괜찮던데
<lexlove> 퓨전이 싫은 것은 아니구요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 입문용으로 비발디 사계, 차이코프스키 모음집, 그리고 파가니니 구매했습니다
<lexlove> 오~ 벌써 구매하셨군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아까 주신 링크 연주자 Capriccio 이거는 너무 맘에 들어서 이 앨범은 사야겠더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 사실 연주자에 대해서 모르고 있었는데 아까 올리려고 검색하다보니 David Garrett 네요.
<drake_kr> 건담 버서스
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 유명한 사람 같더라구요
<lexlove> 저도 되게 맘에 듭니다. 저 연주자 앨범을 사고 싶네요. ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 한국에도 앨범 있지않을까요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 앨범 이름이, Garrett vs Paganini 에요
<lexlove> 아
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 이 앨범에 라 캄파넬라는 없는거 같아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 있네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 라캄파넬라랑 Capriccio 둘 다 있네요.  하긴 파가니니 앨범이니...
<lexlove> 한국에선 판매하는지 안나오네요. 아마존에서 사야하나봐요
<ircCloud^Seony> 인터파크에 치니까 나오는데요
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 가격이 많이 비싸네요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 저야 원래 씨디를 모으니까 비쌀 수 있는데, mp3로 구입하시면 많이 안비쌀 거 같네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 사실 좀 뜬금없긴 한데, 게임 다크소울3 OST가 굉장히 멋있습니다.  꼭 들어보세요.
<ircCloud^Seony> lexlove: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stWae6r7Blw&index=2&list=PLCLeSTzz6trYB89ZYFswkVKoQWPZ6e7_1
<lexlove> 들어보고 있는 중이에요. 영상이 멋질거 같아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 게임은 좀 스트레스 받습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 어렵기로 소문난 게임이거든요
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 언차티드 아직 엔딩을 보지 못했어요.ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 흐 바쁘셔서..
<ircCloud^Seony> 언차티드는 패드로 총 조준하기가 어려워서 어렵다면, 다크소울은 그런 어려움은 아니에요
<lexlove> OST가 장엄하네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 1:1로 상대해야하는 몹 자체가 어렵거든요 ㅎㅎ.  하여간 워낙 어렵기로 유명한데, 이번 3는 아주 많이 쉬워졌죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 저 같은 발컨도 혼자 힘으로 엔딩 봤을 정도니깐요
<lexlove> 전 처음에 반듯하게 걷기가 안되서 애먹었어요.ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 하시다보면 점점 익숙해집니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 조금 나아졌어요. 시점이동도 나름 편해졌구요
<drake_kr> 언차티드 재밌어요?
<ircCloud^Seony> drake_kr: 렉스님은 1편부터 하신게 아니라 바로 4편부터 하셔서 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ps4인가요
<ircCloud^Seony> 드레이크님이 하시면 아마 재밌을 겁니다.  왜냐면, 네이트가 나이를 먹거든요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 플4
<drake_kr> 음 리마스터 합본팩이 있을듯 한데요
<drake_kr> 싸게
<ircCloud^Seony> 좀 뭐랄까... 젊은 시절부터 봐왔던 네이트가 나이 먹고 결혼해서 애까지 있는 삶을 보면 왠지 묘한 기분이 들거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 네이썬 드레이크 콜렉션 있죠
<samahui_x> 오늘도 게임이야기로 꽃을 피웠군요
<samahui_x> 전 약간 마이너하게 드래곤퀘스트 신작 기대중입니다
<samahui_x> ps4랑 3dsl로 나온다는
<samahui_x> 극강 게임기와 휴대게임기의 겝으로 아예 다른 게임화면이지만 게임내용은 같다는 ... 개발자만 두번 죽이는 게임
<samahui_x> 혹 ps4판이 닌텐도스위치로 다시 나오지 않을까 기대중 입니다
<samahui_x> ps4판은 거기다 한글화 된다는군여ㅛ
<pchero_work> 음.. 헌터x헌터 또 연중 되겠네요. ㅎ
<drake_kr> 작가가 죽지 않을까 걱정해야 하는 만화
#ubuntu-ko 2017-05-27
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 사무실 작업중인 오즈군 입니다~ ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 언제는 노천에서 작업하셨나? ㅎ
<autowiz> 집에서 할때도 있고 사무실 에서 할때도 있고 , 가끔 PC 방에서 할때도 있지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 재순님 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 아~ 안녕?세요~
<jason_KR> 아~ 저는 1,000% 사무실 붙박이신 줄 알았어요. 물론 고양쪽 출장때 이후로는 말이죠~
<autowiz> 요즘은 출장도 거의 없구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 퇴근도 매일 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> ^^
<jason_KR> 어휴 다싱 생각해 보니....퇴근도 매일 못하는 날도 있었구나 ㅠㅠ
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> mat lab 말고 그래프 그려보는 프로그램 뭐 없을까요?
<autowiz> png 로 출력해주는 프로그램은 전에 봤었는데 , 값 수정하면서 그때그때 그냥 볼 수 있는건 없나해서요
<youngbin> 5월 세미나가 라이브 스트리밍 되는 중입니다. 많은 시청 바랍니다. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ic0BFz9dQw4
<jason_KR> 저는 너무 빨리 보기시작했었는지 ㅋ
<autowiz> 아하 오늘이 오프라인 세미나 날이군요
<DRACOKR> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 오랜만이십니다. 잘 지내죠?
<DRACOKR> 네 잘지내요. 세미나 참석 기념 접속;;
<jason_KR> 오~ ^^
<DRACOKR> 평상시에 회사 컴만 쓰니 irc 쓸일이 별로..없네요
<jason_KR> ^^
<drake_kr> DRACOKR: 저도 이제 갈건데 행사장소 아직 안정한거 같죠?
<DRACOKR> 안정하다니요?
<drake_kr> 6시부터 행사잖아요
<DRACOKR> -_- 뒷풀이가 행사군요
<DRACOKR> 아직 말 없네요
<drake_kr> http://lifelog.blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=nicenet&logNo=220308146864&parentCategoryNo=22&categoryNo=&viewDate=&isShowPopularPosts=false&from=postList 여기 어떨까 싶은데요
<DRACOKR> 살 찌겠다
<drake_kr> 금액 부담이 안 되니까요..
<drake_kr> 거기 강남이잖아요..
<drake_kr> 은행이 지들 맘대로 약속을 잡아놔서 못가고 있네요 -_-
<DRACOKR> 점심 못 먹어서. 쉬는 시간에 삼각김밥 먹고 왔어요
<DRACOKR> 런치패드 관련 강의에서 카르마 이야기 나오네요
<DRACOKR> 내 카르마는 0...ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 런치패드 비번도 잘 기억이;;
<jason_KR> 카르마, 일정기간 활동없으면 소멸되죠~
<DRACOKR> ㅋㅋㅋ 마일리지도 아닌데. 카르마를 한국의 업이나 업보 같은 개념의 단어로 생각하면 쉽게 없어지는게 이상해요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 어후
<drake_kr> 이제 출발합니다 kb 생각없는것들 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DRACOKR> ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 맞아요 DRA COKR 저도 첨엔 적응 어려웠음.
<DRACOKR> @drake_kr 김치찌개집 갈듯 ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 거기도 괜찮겠죠
<drake_kr> 그러고보니 고기부페도 있긴 하네요
<drake_kr> 뭐 책임지는건 제가 아니니
<drake_kr> 양이 적게 나오면 금방 오바돼서..
<drake_kr> 아무래도 무한이면 마음껏 먹으라는 말은 할 수 있으니까요
<drake_kr> 상암동 두루치기집 생각하고 고른건 아니겠지...
#ubuntu-ko 2017-05-28
<jason_KR> 상암동 두루치기집은...머 양이 많은가? 아니잖요?
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<samahui_x> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_x> 즐거운 월요일입니다~
<autowiz> 아침부터 정신없는 월요일 입니다~ ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2018-05-22
<gogo> 18.04 nvidia 304 driver problem
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<SunGyo_IPad> 아이패드로 접속하기란 어려운 일이네요. ㅎㅎ 자꾸 컨낵션이 끊기는게요.
#ubuntu-ko 2018-05-24
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2018-05-27
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 벌써 졸립네요
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<youngbin_> 브릿지봇이 죽어있네요 금방 다시 살리겠습니다.
<youngbin_> 복구
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 되었습니다
#ubuntu-ko 2019-05-20
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<drakekr> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<autowiz> 앗 감자님 안녕하세요~
<newbnewb> 누군가 계신가요..? 질문좀 해도될까요
<newbnewb> #!/bin/bash
<newbnewb> 줄바꿈 어떻게하죠..?
<jason_KR> 성격도 급하시지~  ㅋㅋㅋ <--- 이거 뒷담화? ㅎ
<soyeomul> 안넝하세요
<UbuntuKrSlack3> <youngbin> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 아깐 폰에서 접속했는데 와이파이 연결이 끊겼어요
<soyeomul> 밤 10시 20분까지 저녁을 친구들과 먹었어요
<soyeomul> 양봉하는 친구 작업장 갔다가 벌 2방 쏘였는데 왼쪽 눈이 팅팅 부었어요
<soyeomul> 논에 로타리 치던 친구... 고향땅 들판에 모래 채취하는 공사장 너무 많아서 힘들어하는 이야기를 들었어요.
<soyeomul> 전 오늘 소 한마리 옆칸에 넘어가다가 발이 문짝 쇠기둥에 찡겨서 그 쇠기둥을 그라인더로 잘라내고 소 발을 무사히 꺼냈어요. 아차하면 500만원(어미소 값어치) 공중분해 될뻔했어요~
<soyeomul> 내일 내일모래 진통제 15cc씩 두세번만 놔주면 다 나을거라고 수의사선생님이 안심시켜주시더라구요
<soyeomul> 참 서울엔 무사히 다녀왔습니다 오늘 새벽 4시 20분에 마포구 서교동에서 출발해서 오전 9시 30분에 울진에 도착했습니다
<soyeomul> 중간에 덕평(영동고속도로 용인부근)휴게소에서 30분간 잤어요
<soyeomul> 비가 그친 대소-제천(40번 고속국도) 구간은 참 달리기 좋았어요 아침 6시30분에서 7시경 사이었어요~
<soyeomul> 내일 소여물 위하야 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 존 밤 되세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅~
<drakekr> 으아 어렵당
<Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-05-21
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 렉스님~
<UbuntuKrSlack3> <draco> 설마 정부가 쓴다는 리눅스PC가 티맥스인가... 티맥스측이 "윈도우어플 100% 호환돠고 액티브X도 됩니다"라는 뻥치는걸 정부가 믿고 티맥스 리눅스 고르면 다른 준비나 문제 없이 리눅스로 바로 갈 수 있을 거라 생각해서...;;
<UbuntuKrSlack3> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<UbuntuKrSlack3> <kimej> 2019년 차기 대표 선거의 결과를 공지합니다.  윤건영 후보가 찬성 97.1%(34표) 반대 2.9%(1표)로 당선되었습니다. 투표 결과는 https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/ ... sp=sharing에서 보실 수 있습니다.  당선인은 5월 31일까지 인수인계 절차가 진행되며 6월 1일부터 정식으로 활동하게됩니다.
<UbuntuKrSlack3> <youngbin> 파일을 열수 없다 나오네요
<UbuntuKrSlack3> <kimej> 정정합니다 결과는 https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/18kDdD4h9sQTAbX8nt-rpJkipFFLO3E6ZjUkUdrIo-P4 에서 볼 수 있습니다.
<soyeomul> 안녕하새여
<soyeomul> 폰입니다
<soyeomul> 어제 친구 양봉 작업당에서 쏘인 벌침
<soyeomul> 아침애 눈뜨니 팅팅 눈이 부엇어요
<soyeomul> 쏘인곳에 열도 나구요
<soyeomul> 참 조으네여 정신이 번쩍 듭니다
<soyeomul> 아침 소여물주고 깐돌 설사 처방하고 친구 모심는거 잠시 1시간 도와주고 집애 왓어요
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물 줄때까지 낮잠 자려해요~
<soyeomul> 들판에서 마신 맥주... 알딸딸
<soyeomul> 존 하루여^^
<sdfe3> hi
<sdfe3> bye
<autowiz> hi
<pchero_work> hi
<soyeomul> 아침부터 접속했네요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 오늘은 새벽일찍 처녀암소 1마리 수정하느라 일찍 소여물 줬어요
<soyeomul> 잠시 밀린 소자료 정리좀 할께요~
<soyeomul> 아이고 먼저 들어갑니다~~~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루여~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Euiseo> 안녕하세요
<Euiseo> 우분투 18.04LTS에 CUDA 8.0 설치하려고 하는데 18.04는 CUDA 8.0 설치가 안됩니다. 설치하는 방법 없을 까요?
#ubuntu-ko 2019-05-22
<UbuntuKrSlack3> <praisedguy> 오늘도 고생 많으십니다. @Euiseo 쿠다 설치건은 다음 페이지를 참조 해도 될 듯 한데요https://askubuntu.com/questions/1086160/how-to-install-cuda-8-on-ubuntu-18-04-lts/1087842
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 저만 이제 알게 된거 같기도 하지만서두ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_2038_problem 이런문제가 있네요. 32bit epoch second 쓰면 2038년 1월 9일 새벽에 overflow 난다는게 요점입니다.
<autowiz> NTP 는 era 코드를 앞에 붙여서 날짜 포멧을 128비트로 처리한다고 합니다. 8년쯤 후부터는 프로그램 짤때 생각하면서 짜야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저거 유닉스 타임스탬프 관련된 문제인데 최근들어서 수면위로 오르기 시작한 거 같더라구요
<autowiz> epoch 를 쓰기만 하면 꽤 괜찮을줄알았는데 얼마 안남았네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 8년 후도 오즈님이 코딩할 짬밥인가요
<autowiz> 아하 그럴 수 도 있겠군요 .   뭐 시니어 코어 프로그래머로 할 수 도 있겠지요 ㅎㅎ
<help> 안녕하세요
<Guest3230> 앗
<Guest3230> www님 혹시 방화벽은 체크하셧나요?
<Seony> 혹시 ssh 실행 중인 곳이 집이고, 접속하려는 곳이 외부인가요?
<wwww> 방화벽은 껐습니다
<wwww> utw disable 명령어를 사용하였습니다
<wwww> 제 컴퓨터에서 설치한 virtualbox의 guest 서버에 접속하려는 상황입니다. 내부입니다
<Seony> putty를 실행하는 컴퓨터는 어디인가요?
<wwww> virtualbox를 실행시키는 컴퓨터입니다
<Seony> 그럼 host -> guest라는 얘기인데 connection refused가 뜨면, 네트워크 설정에 잘못된 게 아닌가 싶네요
<Seony> 말씀하신 형태의 구성이면 굳이 브릿지를 안해도 되거든요
<Seony> 근데 또 핑이 잘된다니 그것도 이상하긴 하군요
<wwww> 여러 컴퓨터에서 접속가능하게 하려고 브리지를 사용하였습니다
<wwww> 네 네트워크 설정이 잘못되면 ping도 안되어야 하는거 아닌가요? 네트워크 설정과 ping은 상관없나요?
<autowiz> ip 가 각각 어떻게 되시나요?
<Seony> 아 그 브릿지가 제가 생각하는 브릿지가 아니군요
<Seony> 버츄얼박스의 Bridged Network인듯...
<autowiz> 네 아마도 그런거 같습니다.
<Seony> 네 네트워크 설정이 잘못되면 핑도 안되는 게 맞긴 합니다.  autowiz님 질문대로 ip 좀 알려주세요
<wwww> 아 네 버츄얼박스에서 어댑터 종류를 말씀하신줄 알았습니다
<wwww> IP는 HOST부터하면
<wwww>    IPv4 주소 . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.38.1
<wwww>  서브넷 마스크 . . . . . . . : 255.255.192.0
<wwww> 기본 게이트웨이 . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
<wwww> 그리고 /etc/network/interfaces 에서 고정 IP 잡아주었습니다
<wwww> auto lo
<wwww> iface lo inet loopback
<wwww> auto enp0s3
<wwww> iface enp0s3 inet static
<wwww> address 192.168.38.2
<wwww> netmask 255.255.255.0
<wwww> gateway 192.168.1.1
<autowiz> 서브넷이 다르네요
<wwww> dns-search example.com
<wwww> dns-nameserver 127.0.0.53
<Seony> 마스크가 192인데 게이트웨이가 1.1이라니
<wwww> dns-search는 이것저것 다른것을 참고하다가 잘 모르고 치게 되었습니다
<autowiz> 서브넷이 255.255.192.0 이네요 저도 좀 이상했는데 계산하면 범위 안이긴 할꺼 같습니다.
<Seony> dns-search랑 dns-nameserver는 빼세요
<wwww> 마스크가 192인데 게이트웨이가 1.1이면 이상한가요? 사내에서
<wwww> 모두가 사용하는 설정이에요
<Seony> 아뇨 그런건 아닌데 제 상식 외라서요
<wwww> 서브넷이 다른건.. 원래 맞춰주었는데
<wwww> ifconfig로 설정확인하면 자꾸 255.255.255.0으로 출력되더라구요
<wwww> 그래서 저도 뭐가 맞는지 잘 모르는 상태로 수정하게 되었습니다..
<Seony> 회사 네트워크 관리자가 설계했을테니 제가 옳고 그름을 따질 수는 없고, 암튼 그냥 신기해서요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 192.168.38.1 / 255.255.255.0  인경우 gw 가 192.168.38.1~254 범위 안에 있어야 합니다. 그런데 지금은 서브넷이 255.255.192.0 이니까 전체 서브넷 범위가 192.168.0.1~192.168.63.254 라서 그 안에서 암거나 줘도 됩니다.
<autowiz> 리눅스쪽 netmask 를 변경하셔야 할거 같은데요
<Seony> 아 그러네요 둘이 서브넷이 다르네
<wwww> 네 255.255.192.0 때도 안되어서.. 일단 변경하고 테스트해보겠습니다
<autowiz> 랜카드 활성화 상태에서 /etc/network/interfaces 파일 수정하고 적용이 잘 안될때가 있습니다.
<Seony> 네 리붓 하세요
<autowiz> 손으로 제 지정 하시거나 가상머신 재부팅 해보셔요
<Seony> 근데 우분투 18.04부터 interfaces 파일 수정하는 방식 없어지지 않았나요?
<autowiz> apt install ifupdown  으로 설치해서 쓰고있습니다 저는 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> netplan 너무 싫어요 ㅜㅜ
<Guest3230> 혹시 저도 도움을 좀 청하고 싶은데 괜찮을까요??
<Seony> ifupdown도 ip 명령어 때문에 곧 없어질 예정일걸요
<wwww> 저 Ubuntu Server 18.04.2 LTS 인데.. 수정 후 ifupdown 할게요
<autowiz> ip 명령어는 좀 익숙해지긴 했는데 , interfaces 파일은 그냥 가고 싶은 ㅜㅜ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Guest3230: 그런건 물어보지 마시고 그냥 얘기하세요
<Guest3230> 앗 감사합니다.
<autowiz> wwww : 어쩌면 리눅스가 dhcp 로 IP 받아오는건 아닌지도 테스트 해봐야겠네요 .
<wwww> 안되네요... dhcp는 꺼두었습니다 일단 ifconfig에도 설정하지 않았고, virtualbox 첫화면에서 파일-호스트네트워크 관리자
<Guest3230> 우분투 18.0.4.2에서 쓰는 커널에는 radeon 그래픽드라이버가 필요없다고 하는데, 도무지 그래픽카드를 못잡겟어요.
<wwww> 에서 DHCP서버 사용함 체크 해지하였습니다.
<wwww> 그럼 네트워크 고정 IP 설정에선
<wwww> 혹시 더 수정해야할 사항이 있을까요?
<Seony> 일단은 netmask랑 gateway는 모든 컴퓨터가 같아야할테니 그걸 먼저 확인하시구요,
<autowiz> wwww: 리눅스 머신에서 ip addr replace 192.168.38.2/18 dev enp0s3 한번 해보셔요
<Seony> route -n 해서 혹시 모르니 게이트웨이랑 서브넷도 맞게 나오는지 한 번 보세요...
<autowiz> 같은 서브넷이면 게이트없이 통신하니까 일단 직접통신 부터 해보셔야 할거같습니다. virtualbox 브릿지가 두가지인데요
<Seony> radeon 그래픽카드는, 칩셋만 확인해서 apt로 설치하면 되지않나 싶은데요...
<autowiz> 다른 방식도 한번 해보시는것도 괜찮을거같은데요.
<Guest3230> 그게 정확히는 드라이버는 필요없는것 같은데, 싀위칭을 못하겟어요;;
<Seony> 그래픽카드를 잡는다 라는 게 혹시 어떤 의미인가요?
<Guest3230> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 3ea0
<Guest3230> 요거를 라데온으로 바꾸고 싶은데
<Seony> lspci에서 그렇게 나오면, 실제로는 라데온이 없는게 아닌가 싶은데요
<Guest3230> 03:00.0 Display controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Lexa PRO [Radeon RX 550/550X] (rev c0)
<autowiz> 둘다 있는경우일 수 도 있겠네요
<Seony> 둘 다 있네요
<Guest3230> 근데 디스플레이는 이렇게 떠요
<Guest3230> 넵 둘 다 있는데 이걸 어떻게 바꿔치기 해야할지 검색해도 무슨 말인지 못 알아 먹겠더라구요
<wwww> ip addr replace... 치니까 either "local" is duplicate, or "enp0s3" is a garbage.라고 뜨네요..
<Seony> 그 display controller가 현재 출력되는 장치에서 작동 중인 그래픽카드를 의미하는 거 같은데요
<wwww> route -n은잘뜹니다
<Guest3230> 허걱... 그럼 VGA가 쉬고 있는 녀석이고, display controller가 작동중인 녀석이군요.
<Guest3230> 뭔가 체감상 외장그래픽이 안 돌아 가는 기분이었는데 그냥 성능이 많이 안 좋았던거군요;;;
<Seony> 구글링을 좀 해보니까, 하이브리드 형태의 그래픽 칩셋에서 스위칭 하는걸 확인하려면 이런저런 명령어가 많이 필요하네요
<autowiz> wwww: ip addr list dev lo 결과를 알려주실수 있나요?
<Guest3230>  glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer"
<Guest3230> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) HD Graphics (Whiskey Lake 3x8 GT2)
<wwww> 1: lo:<LOOPBACK, UP, LOWER_UP> mtu qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN group default qlen 1000 link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00 inet 127.0.0.1/8 scope host lo valid_lft forever preferred_lft forevere inet6 ::i/128 scope host.... 대략 이런식으로 출력되었습니다.게스트 확장 관련 err가 나서 복사가 안되는 상황입니다.
<autowiz> wwww: ip addr 하셔서 enp0s3 장치가 있는지 , IP 는 들어가 있는지 확인해주세요
<wwww> 네 enp0s3가 있고 ip는 inet 192.168.38.2/18 으로 출력됩니다
<Guest3230> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics 이 사이트에 방법이 제시되어 있군요 한 번 도전해 보겠습니다.
<autowiz> wwww: ifconfig enp0s3 up 하시고 ping 192.168.38.1 해보세요
<wwww> 네 ping 잘 됩니다
<autowiz> 죄송합니다 브릿지가 두가지가 아니라 NAT 가 두가지군요 .
<autowiz> 게이트웨이로는 어떤가요?
<wwww> 게이트웨이에 ping이요? 해보겠습니다
<wwww> 네 게이트웨이도 ping 됩니다
<autowiz> 양방향 및 리눅스로 ssh 는 아직 안되시나요?
<wwww> 양방향.. ping은 양방향됩니다. 아니면 다른 양방향 말씀하시는건가요? 리눅스 ssh는.. 저는 계속 putty 접속 시도 하고 있는데 아직 안되네요..
<Seony> 나가는건 되는데 들어오는게 안된다는게, 예전에 제가 관리하던 서버에서 있었던 사태랑 비슷하군요...
<autowiz> 리눅스에서 "netstat -atunp | grep -i listen | grep :22\ " 따옴표 안에꺼만 해보시겠어요?
<Seony> 그때는 서브넷 설정이 달라서 그렇긴 했었는데...
<autowiz> 제일 끝에 스패이스 한개 들어가야합니다.
<autowiz> 서브넷 다르니까 한쪽에서는 되는데 다른쪽에서는 안되고 그럴때도 있더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<wwww> tcp 0.0.0.0:22, tcp6 :::22 로 출력됩니다
<wwww> 서브넷마스크... 일단 guest에서는 ifconfig 하면 guest 서브넷 마스크가 255.255.192.0으 보이는데 host 컴퓨터에서 ipconfig 하면 guest 서브넷 마스크가 255.255.255.0 입니다 다르게 출력되는데 혹시 이게 문제가있을까요?
<autowiz> iptables -L -n -v --line | grep 22     도 부탁드립니다.
<wwww> 제대로 인식이 안되었다던가요 네
<wwww> 이번에는 아무것도 출력되지 않습니다
<autowiz> 으음 방금 하신말씀은 이해가 안가네요. 다시 설명해주실수 있으실까요?
<Seony> 아무 것도 출력이 안되면 iptables에서 막고있는건 아니군요
<Seony> 그 가상머신에서 ssh localhost 하면 잘 되죠?
<autowiz> 네 그럴거같습니다. guest : ifconfig -> netmask 255.255.192.0 / 여기까진 이해를 했는데
<autowiz> host ipconfig -> guest subnet mask? 255.255.255.0
<autowiz> (guest) 만 빼고 이해를 하면 될까요?
<autowiz> 넷플릭스 가입해서 두달쯤 잘 보다가 잠시 쉬고 있습니다. 있으면 매일 보긴하는데.
<autowiz> 드라마 본다고 시간이 너무 가기도 하고 , 없으니까 또 그렇게  많이 아쉽지는 않네요 ( 조금 그립긴 합니다만 ㅎㅎ)
<Seony> 뭐 보셨어요?
<autowiz> suits , prison break  ,
<Seony> 혹시 얼터드 카본 안보셨으면, 강추합니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 감사합니다. 나중에 보겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그리고 10분에서 20분짜리 짧은 에피소드로 이루어진 애니메이션 중에서 러브 데스+ 로봇 이라는 애니도 강추합니다.
<Seony> 1편 보시면 그자리에서 끝까지 정주행하게 될 정도로 임팩트가 강렬합니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 재미있다는 얘기는 들었는데 아직 시작을 안했었네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 각각의 에피소드가 10분 정도로 짧아서 보기에 부담도 없어요
<autowiz> 역시 다시 보는게 맞는거 같습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 전 요즘 부담없게 보려고 애니메이션 보고 있는데, 나이가 들어서 그런지 이제 일본 애니는 못보겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 등장인물들이 소리만 내내 지른다거나, 뭐 말도 안되는 설정이 나온다거나,
<autowiz> 요즘 애니가 예전처럼 재미있는게 잘 없더라구요
<Seony> 일단 소리 지르는게 가장 짜증나는 요소더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 특히 일본 애니/영화/드라마에 오버액션이 많습니다.
<Seony> 네 그런 부분이 이제 나이 먹어서 그런가 못보겠떠라구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저는 크게 거슬리진 않는데 여친은 완전 질색하더라구요 .
<Seony> 몇몇 애니메이션은 안그런 게 있어서 좋았던 것도 있었어요
<Seony> 쿠로무쿠로 라고 하는 로봇 메카닉 나오는 애니가 있는데, 딴건 둘째치고 일본 주재 UN 산하기관이자 제 1급 전세계급 유물을 연구하는 기관 소장이 일본인인데, 그런 장소에 툭하면 자기 애들을 데리고 왔다가 대형사고 치는데 그러고도 안짤리는게 정말 납득이 안갈 정도입니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 외국인은 물론이고 외계인까지 일본어를 쓰지요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 그건 이해해요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 자국 만화에서 자국인을 주인공으로 등장시키는 설정은 충분히 이해합니다
<autowiz> 하긴 뭐 그정도는 연출상 그렇다고 볼 수 도 있을것도 같습니다만
<Seony> 그나마 일본 애니 중에서 정말 괜찮게 봤던 건, BLAME! 이라는 애니였어요
<autowiz> 저는 사이버 포뮤러 , 마크로스 , 풀메탈패닉 이 젤 기억에 남는거 같습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 내용도 무겁고 오버도 안하고...
<Seony> 사이버 포뮬러는 옛날에 SBS에서 해줬던게 기억나네요
<Seony> 그게 넷플릭스에도 있나요?
<autowiz> 넷플릭스에서는 못본거 같습니다.
<Seony> 간츠:O 안보셨으면 보세요.
<autowiz> 실사판 영화이던가요?
<Seony> 네. 잘만들었더라구요.
<Seony> 전 SF 좋아해서 그쪽으로 많이 찾아서 보는 편입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 볼까말까 고민했었는데 한번 봐야겠습니다 ^^
<UbuntuKrSlack3> <draco> 러브 데스+ 로봇 잼있더군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 매일 점심시간에 밥 먹으면서 넷플릭스 한 편씩 보고있는데, 이제 뭐 봐야할지 또 찾아야겠네요
<Seony> 네 러브 데스+ 로봇 1화가 정말 엄청나게 강렬하죠
<wwww> 팀장님께서 봐주시느라 늦었습니다. 결국 해결했습니다. 17버전 이상부터 ip 설정이 netplan을 따라서 생긴 문제였습니다. 제가 아무리 설정을 잡아도 결국에는 netplan 설정 초기화가 되어서 제가 설정한게 사라진 거 같아요
<wwww> 친절하게 답변해주셔서 감사합니다!
<Seony> 음... 역시 netplan을 따라야하는군요
<Seony> 안그래도 interfaces 파일 적용 안된다고 얘기 듣긴 했는데..
<wwww> 네 저도 뼈저리게 깨달았네요. 앞으로는 검색할 때 서버 버전도 생각하면서 검색해야겠습니다ㅠ
<UbuntuKrSlack3> <draco> 전 1화는 공각기동대 를 하도 봐서 익숙했고
<UbuntuKrSlack3> <draco> 독수리자리너머. 그게 여운이 남던데요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 일마치고 저녁 소여물 주고 집에 들어왔습니다
<soyeomul> 밥묵고 소자료 정리하고 전자메일 봤습니다
<soyeomul> 일주일마다 한번씩 오는 메일서버 접속 로그 봤는데... 5월 20일엔 RedHat Inc. 에서 4차례 접속했더라구요
<soyeomul> 레드햇 억수로 유명한 곳인데 왜 저의 서버에 접속을 했을까 정말 궁금하네요 우어어
<soyeomul> 아... 알아내었어요. smtp.gnome.org.
<soyeomul> gimp-user 인가 메일링 하나 가입해두었는데 그 메일링서버였어요;;;
<soyeomul> 상황종료.
<soyeomul> 209.132.180.187 <-- 여기서 4차례 접속했었습니다;; 조회를 해보니 smtp.gnome.org.
<soyeomul> 졸립네여~
<soyeomul> 내일도 모심기 품앗이 나갑니다~
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul> 존 밤요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-ko 2019-05-23
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> 오늘은 삼탈워 나오는날이네유
<autowiz> 삼탈워가 뭔가요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아마도 삼국지 토탈 워인가...
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요ㅕ
<lexlove_> Seony: 그곳 날씨는 어때요? 여기는 햇빛이 너무 뜨거워요. 여름같이요
<Seony> 아... 6월이 다되가니 한국은 이제 여름 날씨가 되가는군요
<Seony> 여긴 그냥 아직은 그대로에요.  낮엔 좀 덥고 밤엔 시원하고 그러네요
<HolyKnight> 네 삼국지 토탈워입니다
<HolyKnight> 한국시간 오후 4시부터 풀린다네유
<Seony> 음... 저도 딴겜 좀 해야하는데 요즘 이브 하느라....
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<HolyKnight> 최근에 플스겜 뭐 하셨는지유?
<Seony> 음...
<Seony> 페르소나 5랑 스파이더맨이요
<autowiz> 페르소나 재미있나요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 게임은 잘만들었는데, 제 취향은 아니에요
<Seony> 턴제 RPG는 확실히 저는 좀 별로더라구요
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<HolyKnight> 페르소나5 중고로 사서 플레이중이쥬
<HolyKnight> 결혼하고나서 1개월째 못하고 있지만유
<Seony> 초반에 나오는 학교는 어찌어찌 했는데, 그 이후부터는 하기싫어서 안하고 있어요
<Seony> 스파이더맨은 아주 재밌게 했습니다.
<HolyKnight> 오
<HolyKnight> 액션인가유
<Seony> 네 모르셨나보네요.  출시할 때부터 엄청나게 화제였었어요
<Seony> 굉장히 잘만들었꺼든요
<drakekr> 안뇽하세요
<drakekr> 지금 desktop linux 사용중이시고 한가하신 분은 안 계시겠지..
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<drakekr> 안녕하세여
<drakekr> 내일 장어 드시러 가실분
<Seony> 크 장어라니...
<drakekr> 제철이니까요
<Seony> 아~ 그렇군요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안ㄴ여하세요
<Seony> 일찍 오셨네요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-05-24
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~ 새벽에 일어나서 작업좀 하다가 이제 사무실 왔네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요. 바쁜 하루네요.
<autowiz> 렉스님 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> autowiz: Seony 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 일은 아직 힘드시구요? ㅎㅎ  시간이 지나고 적응되면 좀 편하실려나요?
<lexlove_> 이제 3개월차입니다
<lexlove_> 아직 헤매고 있어요.
<autowiz> 네~ 적응되시면 지금보다는 많이 편해지실꺼에요~ ^^
<lexlove_> 감사합니다.^^
<autowiz> 날씨가 하루하루 더워지는데, 근무환경은 괜찮으세요? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 네. 신축건물입니다. 그러나 외부활동이 많아요~
<Seony> 삼탈워 피해가 속출한다는군요
<Seony> 온갖 게임 게시판이 삼탈워 피해자들 사건 경위서 작성 게시판이 됐다던데, 문명5의 간디를 넘어선다네요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 헉?? 피해자요??
<pchero_work> 저도 샀는데 아직 다운은 안했습니다.
<Seony> AI 수준이 사람이 하는 거 같다네요 ㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 헉
<autowiz> 아오 저는 게임이 너무 어려워지는건 너무 싫은데 말이지요 ㅎㅎ
<groudon_> 안녕하세요.
<groudon_> 요즘은 뭐 해요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 저는 뭐 출근하고 퇴근하고 게임하고 반복이네요
<groudon_> ㅎㅎ 어떤 게임을 하세요?
<Seony> 음... 여기 오시는 분들은 다 아시지만, 저는 이브온라인 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<UbuntuKrSlack3> <kimej> 출근-퇴근-출근게임 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 엑스박스나 플스 독점작 출시하면 잠깐 하긴 하는데, 대부분은 이브온라인에 시간을 쏟고 있습니다.  제가 이브온라인 내에서 130명 정도를 거느린 회사의 CEO라서 게임 내에서도 일 봐야할 게 좀 많아요
<groudon_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<groudon_> 저는 요즘은 게임하기 포기했어요 ^^
<groudon_> 노르워에 가다가 저기 일자리 찾아려교했어요.
<Seony> 지금은 폴란드에 계시는군요
<Seony> pchero님이 덴마크 계시다가 지금 네덜란드로 옮기신 거 같던데, 전 미국에 있어서 유럽 쪽은 잘 모르겠군요
<groudon_> Seony, 네 지금은 폴란드에 있어요.
<groudon_> 저도 네덜란드로 옮긴 생각이 있었어요.
#ubuntu-ko 2019-05-25
<drakekr> 광주 떡갈비가 유명한가요?
<jason_KR> 별루....잘 못들어 봤유.
<drakekr> 광주는 삭힌 홍어인가요..
<jason_KR> 하하하, 나는  광주는 일반 백반'을 추천해요. 반찬이 정갈하게 (이)십여가지 나오니까요.
<drakekr> 한정식..
<jason_KR> 반대로 삭힌 홍어는 대전이북에서만 먹지, 실제로 흑산도, 홍도, 진도 등    산지에서 삭힌 홍어 찾으면, 촌사람 소리 들어요. 그 분들 왈 "아니 그 좋은 걸 왜 삭혀서 먹어?" 라거든요.
<jason_KR> 한정식 찾을 필요도 없어요. 걍 대중식당의 백반, 아마 한정식 찾으면 입 떡 벌어질껄요.
<drakekr> 아무데나 가도 맛있다는 것이로군요
<jason_KR> 예, (글타고 너무 큰 기대는 하지말긔;세월이 흘러서 인심이 바뀌었을지도....ㅠㅠ)
<jason_KR> 맛 보다는 가지 수 (? 옙)
<jason_KR> 많은 종류를 조금씩 많이 주니까, 아마 입맛에 맞는 것도 있을 것이고 후한 인심에 더 달라고 해도 되요. ^^
<drakekr> 다찌집도 괜찮죠?
<jason_KR> 미안, 다찌 모름. ㅋ
<drakekr> 막걸리 주전자 시키면 안주 랜덤으로 주는거요
<jason_KR> 오~ 글쵸.
<jason_KR> 호남(지방)이 음식 맛은 좋찮아요?!!!    음식맛"도" ? ㅎ
<drakekr> 먹으러 가고 싶은데요
<jason_KR> 근데, 왜 갑자기 광주 음식?
<drakekr> 어제 장어를 먹었는데 뭔가 좀 부족하다는 느낌이 들어서..
<jason_KR> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drakekr> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=kv6gWxZl9Jc 여기는 전주인거 같아요
<jason_KR> 전주랑 광주랑 비슷하고요, 대형ㅇ 식당보다는 뒷골목 서민 식당 추천해요.
<drakekr> 그야 당연히.. ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2019-05-26
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 3일에다 또 3일간 총 6일간의 대장정(모심기 품앗이) 마치고 백암온천왔어요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 300마지기 심었는데 로타리치는 트랙터 1대, 포터 2대, 이앙기 1대(주인), 도우미 남자 3명. 주인모친, 주인아내 까지 총 6명이서 모심기 끝냈습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 정확히 300~350 마지기쯤 되네요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> echo "print(300*150)" | python3
<soyeomul^bionic> 딱 하니깐 전체 평수가 4만 5천평 이라고 나오네여;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 6일간 4만 5천여평 작업했습니다 너무 빡셋던지라... 아직도 오른손목이 아리네여
<soyeomul^bionic> 밀린 소자료 정리하러갑니다~
<soyeomul^bionic> 어소세여~ 렉스님~
<lexlove_> 소여물님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul^bionic> 넨넨^^
<soyeomul^bionic> 이제는 밀린 메일들 정리좀 해야것어요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 슝~
<lexlove_> 네. 수고하세요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 먼저 들어갑니다~~~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두 존 주말요~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸박
<wsSs> 아하하
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<drakekr_> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2020-05-18
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 월요일 아침 문안인사 드립니다
<soyeomul> 울진 비옵니다
<soyeomul> 농사꾼에겐 비가 일요일입니다
<soyeomul> 아침에 어제 옮긴 송아지 살펴보고 설사하는 아이 한마리 챙기고 그렇게 하고 소여물 주고
<soyeomul> 다시 백암온천 왔어요
<soyeomul> 가볍게 산책하고 씻고 갑니다
<soyeomul> 콤푸타를 하는 사람은 시간을 내서라도 계속 산책/자전거/등산/낚시/수영/ 드라이바!
<soyeomul> 등등 움직이는게 좋은거 같아요
<soyeomul> 일없을때 집에 있으면 몸이 고장나는 느낌...
<soyeomul> 뽀빠이님 어소세요~~~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2020-05-19
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 아침 문안 인사 드립니다^^^
<soyeomul> 엇 카이슈님 어소세요~~~
<soyeomul> 뽀빠이님 어소세요~~~
<soyeomul> 전 이만 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 감사합니다~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2020-05-20
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2020-05-21
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lex__> ^^
<lex__> 코로나때문에 교육신청 해놓은 일정이 자꾸 미뤄지네요. ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 목요일 문안인사 드립니다
<soyeomul> 어제 모심기 품앗이 또 했었어요
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 렉스님 오랜만입니다~!
<Jason-KR> 원격 (피)교육 하자"고~ 해요.
<soyeomul> 재준님 꾸벅!
<soyeomul> 원격 교육...
<lex__> 재준님 저도 그러고 싶어요.
<soyeomul> 원격 한우 보수 교육은 해봤지만
<soyeomul> 잠 옵니다 그 엄청난 졸음에 미쳐버립니다
<soyeomul> 그냥 켜놓고 낮잠 자다 일어나는 그런 현상
<lex__> 원래 4/20일 교육인데 5/18일로 미뤄졌다가 다시 6/15일로 미뤄졌어요. ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 아 중간에 제가 잘몬 알아들언모냥이네요 다른 주제였군요~
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 그나저나 518 615 다 의미있는 숫자네요~
<lex__> 소여물님 맞아요. 같은 주제에요. 그 교육을 온라인으로 해달라고 요청하라는 말씀이세요.^^
<Jason-KR> (유/무료) 원격교육 시작한 곳도  많은데...(녹화 후 다시보기 포함) 문제는 피교육자=저'의 게으름 ㅠㅠ
<Jason-KR> 615는 머요? 버럭 ㅋ
<Jason-KR> 저 요즘 난독증 왔는지...ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 615는 2000년 6월 15일에 김대중 선생님께서 북한의 김정일 국방위원장과 만났어요
<Jason-KR> 어휴~ 625도 아니고, 그걸 어찌  다 기억? ㅠㅠ 523인가? 잠시만ㅇ요
<soyeomul> 음~ 글쳐 모든걸 다 기억은 못하죠 그냥 자신이 관심있는 분야만^^^
<Jason-KR> 맞네요. 523 봉하마을 부엉이바위 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 아 근데 제가 저걸 기억하는게요
<Jason-KR> 417 진도앞바다 비극 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 615를 기점으로 담배 금연을 시작했어요
<Jason-KR> 예, 축하합니다.
<soyeomul> 감사합니다!
<soyeomul> 아따 마 송아지 태어나서 잠시 출생신고 좀 할께요 전자메일로 할겁니다 에볼루션~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/stuff/-/commit/bbfd1b309b8dfe0a4e3f227cb5dbd0567fc286cb
<soyeomul> 합! 자랑 스샷이어요~
<soyeomul> 커피 한사발~!!!
<lex__> 축하드려요.
<soyeomul> 오! 감사합니다 렉스님!
<lex__> 커피도 맛있게 드세요
<soyeomul> 넵^^
<soyeomul> 아따 이제 전 점심 묵고 다음 볼일 보러 읍사무소 가네요
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루 도세요!
<lex__> 좋은 하루 되세요
<soyeomul> 감사합니다^^^
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> .../quit
<soyeomul> 아 실수
<soyeomul> 다시
<Jason-KR> ^^
<lex__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 재준님도 존 하루요~~~
#ubuntu-ko 2020-05-22
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요~ :)
<lex__> pchero_work: 안녕하세요
<groudon_> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2020-05-23
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 렉스님 안녕하세요~
<lex__> 안녕하세요. 소여물님
<soyeomul> 넵^^
<soyeomul> 접때 로또 잘 되어가십니까요
<soyeomul> 지난번 렉스님 코드 쪼매 보완해서 저도 로또  만들었어요~
<lex__> 두번째로 만든 것은 잘돌아가고
<lex__> 첫번째것은 오류가 있는거 같은데 버려뒀어요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lex__> 소여물님도 만드셨군요
<lex__> 보여주세요.
<soyeomul> 잠시만요~
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/test/-/raw/master/lotto.py
<soyeomul> 렉스님거랑 비슷한데 쪼매 달라요
<soyeomul> 테이블에서 랜덤 숫자를 하나를 선택하면 선택과 동시에 테이블에서도 그 숫자를 지웁니다 그러면 중복이 안일어나고
<soyeomul> 하여간 뭐 그럭저럭 돌앋갑니다
<soyeomul> 로또를 전 하지 않아서 실전에서 어떻게 쓰이는지는 잘 몰라요
<lex__> 제 블로그 앱이 안되네요. ㅡㅡ
<soyeomul> 근데 저것도 짧은 코드지만 구현하면서 공부 3시간 했네요
<soyeomul> 오잉
<soyeomul> 아 지금 폰으로 접속했나바요
<soyeomul> 설거지 하러 갑니다
<lex__> 네.^^
<soyeomul> 렉스님도 오늘 하루 좋은 하루 !
<soyeomul> 되세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnpWEUmBFTA&feature=youtu.be 우분투 20.04LTS 릴리즈 파티 라이브로 진행 합니다 :)
<lex__> 잘 들었습니다.
<Jason-KR> 안녕하세요? 오늘이 세미나 날이군요? 저 위  내용 아직 안봤습니다만, (거의) 실시간 인가요?
<Jason-KR> 렉스님, 왔는데...가봐야죠?
<lex__> 오늘이 세미나 날인가요?
<lex__> 코로나19로 오프라인 행사는 못한다고 포럼 공지사항에 글이 있네요
<lex__> 그래서 유투브 라이브로 영상 올려주셨군요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 네 지금 행사 진행 중입니다. 유튜브로 라이브 송출 중입니다.
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 기왕 하는것 라이브로 진행 하고, 실제 퍼블리싱은 영상수정후에 유튜브에 올라갈 예정입니다.
<lex__> 아. 끝난게 아니었군요.
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 네 지금은 20.04LTS 설치 및 사용기에 대해서
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 야놀자 유용우님이 발표 중입니다.
<lex__> 넵
<pchero> 좋은 아침입니다. :)
<pchero> 오늘 릴리즈 파티 있는 날이었군요 ㅎㅎ
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<pchero> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> 실례가 안된다면, praised guy님 누구신지~ 자기 소개 좀?!!  ^^   위 안내 연결고리 고맙습니다.
<Jason-KR> 윤건빵님 살 겁나게 쪘네. ㅎ (먹구 살기 편한가 부다. ㅋ)
<Jason-KR> ㅠ웃 bb 하필 지금 실시간 방송 내용이 추모의 자리였다니...ㅠㅠ
<Jason-KR> 바로 윗 줄에 농담을 한 내 스스로 머쓱해서 ㅠㅠ
<lex__> 지금까지요?
<lex__> 머슥해하지 않아도 됩니다.^^
<Jason-KR> 아닙니다. 아까 1501분에 irc 농담을 했고, 1503분에 실시간 다시 보니 분위기가.....제가 농담할 분위기 아니었다는..........
<Jason-KR> 옙, 말씀이라도 감사. ^^
<Jason-KR> (천둥, 번개가 좀 있을 것이라지만..) 주말 즐겁게  잘 보내십시오~
<lex__> 네. 주말 잘 보내세요.^^
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루 되세요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-05-24
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 어 이만 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
